# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Հավատու՞մ եք Աստծո գոյությանը

## Աբելյան

մինչև դրական պատասխան տալը կարդացեք էս հատվածը.




> *Ղուկաս 17.6*Եւ առաքեալները Տիրոջն ասացին. «Աւելացրո՛ւ մեր հաւատը»։ Եւ Տէրն ասաց. «Եթէ մանանեխի հատիկի չափ հաւատ ունենաք եւ այս թթենուն ասէ՛ք՝ «Արմատախի՛լ եղիր եւ տնկուի՛ր ծովի մէջ», նա՛ իսկ կը հնազանդուի ձեզ»։


ընդհանրապես, "հավատալ Աստծուն" արտահայտությունը ըստ ձեզ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Հայկ ջան, հետևելով  հարցադրմանդ տեսանկյունին, այո պատասխանող չպետք ա որ լինի, քանի որ  դեռ հայտնի չի դեպք, որ մեկը կարողանար թթենին այդ ձևով արմատախիլ աներ ու ծովը գցեր:

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
դրա համար, լավ ա, որ տվել ես հաջորդ հարցը. թե ինչ ա նշանակում:
Ինձ համար նշանակում ա՝ "նվազեցնել ինքնագոռոզությունը" ,  բայց դա միայն նշանակություններից մեկն ա:

----------


## Absar21

Իմ պատասխանը իմանալու համար բավական է կարդալ իմ ստորագրությունը: Աստված դա մի երևակայական հասկացություն է,որը ստեղծվել է մարդու կողմից իրեն հասանելիք հոգսի և մեղավորության մի մասը մեկ ուրիշի վրա փոխանցելու համար:

----------

Freeman (23.07.2010), Եկվոր (12.03.2009), Հանուման (30.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

*H.a.y.k.o.*
Ինչ-որ հատված ես մեջբերել,  ու դրա հիման վրա կարծիք էս ուզում լսել: Ըստ ինձ դա ճիշտ չի, ու նման է միլիցիայի քննչական բաժնի աշխատակցի ոճին, փաստերը աբսուրդի աստիճան կտրատել ու էդպես ներկայացնել: Ցանկացած կառուցված համակարգի մասին խոսալուց պետք է *փորձել* ըմբռնել ամբողջը, և նրա մասի, կտորի մասին խորհել միմայն իր, և իրեն հարակից ամբողջության մեջ: 
Եվ քո նշած , և ուրիշ բազմաթիվ նմանատիպ մեջբերումները իմ համար *խորհուրդներ* են: 
Ցավն այն է, որ բազմաթիվ սերունդներ տառապել են նախորդ սերունդներին իրենցից պրիմիտիվ համարելու ախտով: Ես դրանցից չեմ: Ու չեմ համարում, որ 21 դարը դա մի նոր, ավելի բարձրակարգ որակ է մարդու էության առումով: Փոփոխվում է հասարակության կազմակերպման ձևը, բայց ոչ մարդու էությունը: 

Մեր պատարագի սկսվում է. 
*"Խորհուրդ խորին անհաս անը սկիզբն..."* :
Փորձիր հասկանալ էտ *խորհուրդը*, և ինչքան *խորը*, այնքան քո օգուտն է :Smile:  : 

Հավատու՞մ եմ աստծուն
Այո, հավատում եմ: Նրան մոտեցել եմ յուրովի, սակայն դա կապ չունի հավատալ-չհավատալու հետ:

----------


## Annushka

Հավատում եմ, այո.. քանի որ աստված մեր մեջ է... եթե ես չեմ հավատում աստծուն, ուրեմն չեմ հավատում ինքս ինձ :Smile:  Աստված դա մեր խիղճն է, մեր էությունը :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հավատ առ Աստված: Վեհ է հնչում: Կարծում եմ յուրաքանչյուրս էլ հավատում ենք ինչ-որ մի բանի, մի երևույթի: Սակայն տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ տարբեր կերպ է անվանվում այդ հավատը: Փորձենք ուսումնասիրել թե ինչպես է առաջացել հավատքը: Միգուցե դա մի քիչ աթեիստական կհնչի, բայց ինչևէ, դա է իմ կարծիքը:

Ի սկզբանե, քարե դարում մարդիկ ևս հավատում էին: Նրանք հավատում էին քարին, քանի որ հենց քարն էր նրանց համար ապրուստի աղբյուր, հավատում էին կրակին, քանզի կրակը նրանց համար ամենաթանկ բանն էր: Այստեղից էլ սկսեց հեթանոսական կրոնների առաջացումը. մարդիկ սկսեցին պաշտել արևին, հողին, ջրին և այլն… Այդ հավատքի մեջ նրանք ներդնում էին այն ամենը, ինչը նրանց համար կենսական անհրաժեշտ էր: Այնուհետև, ժամանակի հոսքի հետ որոշ իմաստուններ հասկացան, որ կարելի է այդ հավատքների կույտը միավորել մեկ ամբողջության մեջ ու դրան տալ Աստված անունը: Այսինքն, Աստված դա մեզ համար կենսական անհրաժեշտ նախապայմանների հավաքական հասկացություն է: Հավատալով Աստծուն, մենք նախ հավատում ենք այն ամենին, ինչ տեսնում ենք, զգում ու ապրում (պարտադիր չի ֆիզիկապես զգալ, հոգին ևս ապրում է): Հավատալով Աստծուն, մենք հավատում ենք ինքներս մեզ, մեր էությանը, մեր կամքի ուժին: 

Ես հավատում եմ *իմ Աստծուն*…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հավատալ Աստծուն ինձ համար չի նշանակում վստահ լինել, որ Աստված կա: Դևերն էլ են այդպես հավատում: Հավատալ Աստծուն նշանակում է քայլել Աստծո հետ, նշանակում է հավատքի քայլեր անել: Օրինակ, եթե ես տանը նստած «հավատում» եմ Աստծուն ու ոչ մի բան չեմ անում, որտեղի՞ց պետք է սնունդ ճարեմ: Բայց եթե իսկապես հավատում եմ ու աշխատանք եմ փնտրում, Աստված ինձ լավագույն տարբերակն է առաջարկում:

----------

Արծիվ (30.10.2009), Եկվոր (12.03.2009)

----------


## wagamaffia

Այո, հավատում եմ Աստծուն, Նոր Կտակարանի հիման վրա, Հիսուս Քրիստոսով: 

Հ.Գ. Իսկ գիտեիք, որ Հին Կտակարանում հայ ազգի մասին նշված է, Յերեմյա 51:27 «Արարատի և Միննիի թագավորություններ»՝ Մեծ և Փոքր Հայաստան:

----------


## Սամվել

:Think:  Ոչ ոք չի կարող միանշանակ ասել ես հավատում եմ կամ չեմ հավատում…
Բաներ որ մի Ժամանակ կարելի էր միայն ԱստԾո Գոյությամբ հիմա բավականին լավ բացատրվում են ժամանակակից գիտության կողմից և չի բացառվում որ հիմա դեռ աստծո կողմից կատարված համարվող մի շարք երեվութները ստանան իրենց բացատրությունը ապագայում…
Սակայն Դա չի նշանակում որ պետք է ուրանալ կրոնական արժեքներին ասելով ես անհավատ եմ…Եթե նկատել եք կրոնը Մասնավորապես քրիստոնեությունը իր մեջ ունի բավականին շատ դրական բաներ…և իմ կարծիքով ի սկզբանե ստեղծվել է ժողովուրդներին միավորելու համար…և մինչև հիմա էլ բավականին լավ կատարում է այդ դերը…մի խոսքով Ես *ՉԵՄ* Հավատում Աստծուն որպես այդպիսին , սակայն *հավատում եմ* կրոնական արժեքների մեծամասնությանը ու աշխատում եմ հնարավորինի սահնաններում դրանք պահպանել…

----------


## Array

Ոնց որ ասվում է հայտնի`«Զգուշացիր ավտոմեքենայից» ֆիլմում 'Все верят бога.Одни верят, что бог есть, другие,что-нет.В конечном счете и то, и другое не доказуемо' 
Բայց չէ՞ որ  երանի է նա, ով հավատում է առանց տեսնելու,այսինքն , առանց ապացույցների(Աստվածաշունչ)
Ես(եթե հետաքրքիրա :Smile:  ) հավատում եմ Աստծուն :Smile:  Փառք Աստծուն

----------


## Ուրվական

Այո, ոչ բոլորն են հավատում Աստծուն, ավելին, շատ մարդիկ ուղղակի չեն կարող հավատալ: Սակայն Աստծո գործերն անքննելի են, և Նա է ալֆան ու օմեգան, և պետք է մեծ հավատ ունենալ առ Աստված:

----------

eduard30 (30.01.2010)

----------


## Amaru

Չեմ հավատում ես ձեր աստծուն, хоть убейте

----------


## Root

Հավատալը ուրիշ պատմությունա ... իսկ այն  որ Աստված կա .. դա ՄԻԱՆՇԱՆԱԿ

----------

Եկվոր (19.03.2009)

----------


## Vishapakah

Ժողովուրդ, Դուք հավատում եք աստծուն, բայց ոչ Ձեր աստծուն.

Եթե ունեք հոգեւոր սննդի կարիք, դա չի նշանակում որ պետք է երկրպագեք առաջին իսկ պատահածին, ոնց որ հրեաները աստվածաշնչում, Մովսեսի սար բարձրանալուց հետո, որը պետք է տասը պատվիրանները բերեր, ոսկե ցլիկ սարքեցին եւ սկսեցին երկրպագել. :Shok: 

Դուք հիմա երկրպագում եք հրեաների Եահվե աստծուն, որը մինչեւ աստվածաշնչի գրվելը, ավելի հին աստվածաբանական աղբյուրներում հիշատակվում է որպես չարի աստված. :Diablo: 

Եթե ես սխալվում եմ, թող Ձեր աստված ինձ ների. :Sad: 

Իսկ թեմայում ես հարցը կձեւակերպեի, որ աստծուն կամ ում աստծուն եք հավատում? Եվ կարդալով հեղինակի աստվածաշնչյան բերված մեջբերումը պարզ է, որ խոսքը հրեաների աստծու մասին է, ում Դուք քվյարկում եք կողմ, իսկ ես օտարի կուռքին կասեմ *ՈՉ՛*.

----------

Եկվոր (12.03.2009)

----------


## Kheranyan

Ես ավելի շատ հակված եմ դեպի *ՈՉ* քան թե *ԱՅՈ*, քանի որ ինչպես նշել եմ Ուր էիր աստված թեմայում, ըստ իս աստված մարդու ստեղծածն է: Ես ավելի շատ հակված եմ հավատալ գիտությանը, գիտականորեն ապացուցվաղ երևույթներին, քան մի բանի որի գոյությունը կամ բացակայությունը դեռ ոչ ոք չի կարողացել ապացուցել կամ հերքել:

----------


## Artgeo

Հավատում եմ Աստծուն և նա մեկն է: Իմ ընկալումը Աստծո մի փոքր տարբերվում է և ժամանակ առ ժամանակ փոփոխվում: 
Աստված բնությունն է: Աստված բոլորի մեջ է: Աստված ստեղծել է աշխարհը և չի խառնվում մարդկանց կյանքին: 
Այս և այլ տարատեսակն մտքերին ու կարծիքների եմ հանգում ժամանակ առ ժամանակ: Բայց, որ ՆԱ կա ու ՄԻԱԿն է, կասկածից վեր է: Չեմ կարծում, որ առանձին առանձին գոյություն ունեն կրակի, ջրի, կայծակի և այլնի աստվածներ: Դա ընդամենը մեր նախնիների կողմից անհասկանալի երևույթները բացատրելու ձև էր:

----------


## phanasonic

Հարցադրման մեջ նշված չէ, թե, որ աստծուն եք հավատում 
ցավում եմ ,բայց աստված միակը չէ 


ես չեմ հավատում հրեաների աստծուն 
ես հավատում եմ ,որ ամեն բան մեր ձեռքերում է ու ինչքան մոտենում ես ապագաին այն փոխվում է ակնթարթների մեջ :Wink:

----------


## Selene

Ես քվեարկել եմ կողմ, որովհետև հավատում եմ աստծուն, հավատում եմ, որ աստված կա:
Պարզապես ես էլ Artgeo-ի նման տարբեր տարիքներում աստծուն տարբեր կերպ էի ընկալում, բայց ,միևնույնն է, անկախ ամեն ինչից հավատում էի :Ok: 
Վերջին հաշվով կյանքում ամենադժվար պահերին անգամ հավատքը օգնում է մտածել, որ մենակ չես այս մեծ աշխարհում, որ կա մեկը, ում հետ մի ներքին կապով խոսում ես, կիսվում, խորհուրդներ ակնկալում, լավ ապագայի հույսեր կապում, ու այդ ամենը քեզ մեծ վստահություն է տալիս:

----------


## Darkened

Ինչպես ասում էր դեռ Նիցշեն՝ «Աստված մահացել է»: 
Այո՛, նա մահացել է, բայց ես հուսով եմ, որ մենք նրան կյանքի կկոչենք, քանզի Հայ ժողովրդի Աստվածը հեռացող-վերադարձող է, ի տարբերություն հրեական մեռնող-հարություն առնողին:
Ինչպես Vishapakah-ն է ասում՝ դուք պաշտում եք ոչ-թե մեր, այլ հրեական Յահվե աստծոն, որի խավարի աստված լինելու մասին նույնիսկ աստվածաշնչի մեջ, հին կտակարանում գրառումներ կան [օրինակ այն պահը, երբ Յահվեն խոսում է Մովսեսի հետ, որտեղ նա պարզ ասում է, որ խաբել է Մովսեսին նախորդող մարգարեներին, ասելով, որ նա է ԱՐԱՐիչը, միակ աստվածը, եվ որ իրականում նրա անունը Յահվե է ...]:

Իսկ ինչ է ինձ համար նշանակում հավատը դեպի աստված՝ դա հավատն է իմ ազգի, Հայ  ժողովրդի վաղվա օրվան, որտեղ նա կապրի ԱՐիաբար, բնության օրենքով, եվ ոչ-թե ընդդեմ ...

----------


## Մարիամ

> Չեմ հավատում ես ձեր աստծուն, хоть убейте


Սպանելու չսպանելու հարց չի, ու ոչ էլ կարելի ա որևէ մեկին դրանում համոզել, ժամանակը կգա ինքդ կհամոզվես

----------


## Manumel

Havatum ek inknerd dzez???
Astzun havatalu hamar harkavor e nraniz mi pokrik mas unenea hogum,ajsinkn ser.Sirum ek inknerd dzez,uremn karox ek urisin el sirel.Nujnn e te havatum ek inknerd dzez ,uremn karox ek havatal urisnerin.Isk ete karoxanum ek havatal ankatar u mexavor mard araraznerin,uremn in4pes 4havatal katarjal u amenavoxormaz astzun.Mer papern ajd hvatki snorhiv en mez vorpez Haj azg berel u haszrel 21 dar(arden 22).

----------


## Davo_O

Ես հավատում եմ վոչ թե աստծուն այլ նրան վոր ես ամենինչի հետեվում մեկը կամ կամել ինչ վոր երևույթ....չգիտեմ ինչ տեսք ունի բայց մի բան կա ասենք իմֆորմացիոն մի հատ դաշտ վոր ամենինչ կառավարւմա.....իսկ տարբեռ տեսակի կրոններ չեմ ընդունւմ..... :Smile:

----------


## Absar21

> Սպանելու չսպանելու հարց չի, ու ոչ էլ կարելի ա որևէ մեկին դրանում համոզել, ժամանակը կգա ինքդ կհամոզվես


Կներեք որ խառնվում եմ, բայց ես էլ չեմ հավատում ու ինձ հետաքրքիր է, թե երբ է գալու այդ ժամանակը,որի մասին այդքան խոսում են ու ինչն է ինձ և ինձ հետ համակարծիք մարդկանց (միայն այս հարցում իհարկե)համոզելու հակառակում  ????

----------


## Amaru

Կրկնվեմ հազարերորդ անգամ՝ չեմ հավատում: Սա պիտի գրեի սկզբից, նոր միտքս շարունակեի: Ոչ մի բանում էսքան համոզված չեմ եղել երբեք, ինչքան էս հարցում: Եվ բանը նրանում չի, թե նա կա, իսկ ես չեմ ընդունում: ՉԷ, ՉԿԱ: Թեման բացողը, ինչքան որ հասկացա, ի նկատի ունի հավատը դեպի Յահվեն, չէ՞: 




> ժամանակը կգա ինքդ կհամոզվես


Եթե երբևիցե գա այդ ժամանակը, թող մեր ԻՍԿԱԿԱՆ աստվածները լինեն... Շատ կուզենայի, որ նրանք գոյություն ունենային...

----------


## asho

*Մոդերատորական։* *Գրառումը ջնջված է կոպիտ, վիրավորական արտահայտություններ պարունակելու պատճառով։*

----------


## Censor

Եթե նկատի ունենք ավետարան և այլն - միանշանակ ոչ:

Ախր նենց հետաքրքիրա..

Ասենք, հավատացյալներից ցանկացածին բռնես, ասես ասենք բարձրացի 14 հարկ  ու թռի ներքև, մի վախեցի, բան չի լինի, մենակ հավես կլինի, նորմալ մարդու նման կասի "աղջիկ ջան, դու հո խելագար չես?"
Իսկ երբ ասում են "նայեք էս բնությանը, մարդկությանը, աստղերին արեգակին..
էս սաղ ինչ-որ ՎԵՐԻՆ ՄԻԱԿ ԷԱԿ ա ստեղծել, մեզ էլ մեկ-մեկ հետևումա, ինչ մեղքեր ենք գործում (ի միջի այլոց, էտ "մեղք" բառի իմաստն էլ կյանքում չեմ կարանա մարդավարի հասկանալ)... ", միանգամից հավատում են..

Ախր ինչի? Մեզ շրջապատող ցանկացած բանի, երևույթի որ մասնա այն աստիճան անհասկանալի, որ գցում են մտացածին էակի վրա, այն էլ միակ և անկրկնելի...

Մարդկությունը ուղղակի ապրում, զարգանումա, իրա պատերազմներով, գյուտերով, ԻՆՔՆ ԻՐԱ ՈՒՂԵՂՈՎ, և վերջ..

Պ.Ս. ես երբեք չեմ հերքի, ասենք զուգահեռ աշխարհների գոյությունը, կամ մեզանից շատ ավելի բարձր մակարդակի ցիվիլիզացիայի գոյությունը, որը ասենք տեղյակա մեր գոյության մասին, նույնիսկ ինչ-որ ձև ազդումա մեր (Երկրի) կյանքի վրա, բայց ուղղակի վերցնել ու սարքել միակ վերին էակ, ամենակարող, եսիմինչ և այլն?...
Էհ..

----------

VisTolog (29.12.2010)

----------


## Foreigner

Հավատքը չեն ստուգում, եթե դու փորձում ես ստուգել ուրեմն արդեն չես հավատում: Ընդհանրապես շատ հեշտ է հավատալ նրան ինչը կարող ես տեսնել, շոշափել … բայց դա արդեն հավատք չի: Ամեն հիմար,նույնիսկ կույր, կհավատա որ ձեռքիտ մահակ կա եթե այդ մահակով խփես գլխին:

----------


## Foreigner

> Կներեք որ խառնվում եմ, բայց ես էլ չեմ հավատում ու ինձ հետաքրքիր է, թե երբ է գալու այդ ժամանակը,որի մասին այդքան խոսում են ու ինչն է ինձ և ինձ հետ համակարծիք մարդկանց (միայն այս հարցում իհարկե)համոզելու հակառակում  ????


Իմ կարծիքով այդ ժամանակը տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ տարբեր տարիքում է գալիս, ու այդ ժամանակ ոչ մեկ ձեզ չի փորձի հակառակում համոզել: Արդեն ուշ կլինի ձեզ համար:

Ավելացվել է 18 րոպե անց
Ես կարդացի բոլորի գրածները և եկա հետևյալ եզրակացությանը.
Այն մարդիկ, որոնք չեն հավատում Աստծո գոյությանը այս կյանքում արդեն հասցրել են շատ մեղքեր գործել ու վախենում են դատաստանից: Նրանց համար շատ ավելի հեշտ է հավատալ որ իրենց արարքների համար երբեք պատասան չեն տալու ու շարունակել իրենց գոյությունը:
Ուզում եմ ասել որ ոչ մեկն անմեղ չի, ես նույնպես, բայց ի տարբերություն ձեզ՝ անհավատների, ես պատրաստ եմ կրել ինձ հասանելիք պատիժը, որքան ել այն դաժան լինի:

Իհարկե, ձեզանից շատերը իմ հետ չեն համաձայնվի, բայց եթե ես կարողացա ինչ-որ մեկի սրտում հավատքի նշույլ անգամ մտցնել ուրեմն իզուր թուղթ չեմ մրոտել:

----------


## Censor

> Հավատքը չեն ստուգում, եթե դու փորձում ես ստուգել ուրեմն արդեն չես հավատում: Ընդհանրապես շատ հեշտ է հավատալ նրան ինչը կարող ես տեսնել, շոշափել … բայց դա արդեն հավատք չի: Ամեն հիմար,նույնիսկ կույր, կհավատա որ ձեռքիտ մահակ կա եթե այդ մահակով խփես գլխին:


Հա?
Հաստատ?

Ուրեմն բացատրի, 



> Ասենք, հավատացյալներից ցանկացածին բռնես, ասես ասենք բարձրացի 14 հարկ ու թռի ներքև, մի վախեցի, բան չի լինի, մենակ հավես կլինի, նորմալ մարդու նման կասի "աղջիկ ջան, դու հո խելագար չես?"


ինչու այս դեպքում ինձ կուրորեն չեն հավատա?

Смешно, честное слово..
Անհայտ երևույթներին հավատալը դառել է արժանիք, իսկ ով որ սթափ ուղեղով ասում է "ինչ կա որ ինչին էլ հավատամ", սարքում եք հիմար..
Լավ մտածեք, ով է այստեղ Ձեր ասածը..

----------

VisTolog (29.12.2010)

----------


## Foreigner

> Հա?
> Հաստատ?
> 
> Ուրեմն բացատրի, 
> 
> ինչու այս դեպքում ինձ կուրորեն չեն հավատա?
> 
> Смешно, честное слово..
> Անհայտ երևույթներին հավատալը դառել է արժանիք, իսկ ով որ սթափ ուղեղով ասում է "ինչ կա որ ինչին էլ հավատամ", սարքում եք հիմար..
> Լավ մտածեք, ով է այստեղ Ձեր ասածը..


Նախ և առաջ դուք իմ գրածի իմաստը ճիշտ չեք հասկացել, ես կոնկրետ ոչ մեկի ինկատի չեմ ունեցել իմ բերած օրինակում և առավել ևս մտադրություն չեմ ունեցել որևէ մեկին վիրավորել:
Երկրորդ, Ձեզ Աստծո տեղ մի դրեք, սա ուղակի խորհուրդ:
Այժմ պատասխանեմ ձեր գրածին մի պարզ օրինակով:
Դուք երբևէ տեսել և շոշափել եք 10 մլն ԱՄՆ դոլար, չեմ կարծում  :Smile: , ես նույնպես, բայց երկուսս էլ գիտենք որ այն գոյություն ունի:
Հիմա մի պահ ենթադրենք որ ես չեմ հավատում որ 10 մլն ԱՄՆ դոլար գոյություն ունի, փորձեք ինձ համոզել  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես կարդացի բոլորի գրածները և եկա հետևյալ եզրակացությանը.
> Այն մարդիկ, որոնք չեն հավատում Աստծո գոյությանը այս կյանքում արդեն հասցրել են շատ մեղքեր գործել ու վախենում են դատաստանից: Նրանց համար շատ ավելի հեշտ է հավատալ որ իրենց արարքների համար երբեք պատասան չեն տալու ու շարունակել իրենց գոյությունը:
> Ուզում եմ ասել որ ոչ մեկն անմեղ չի, ես նույնպես, բայց ի տարբերություն ձեզ՝ անհավատների, ես պատրաստ եմ կրել ինձ հասանելիք պատիժը, որքան ել այն դաժան լինի:


Շատ կատեգորիկ եզրակացություն էր։  :Bad: 
Որոշել էի այս թեմայում ընդհանրապես գրառում չանել, որովհետև նմանատիպ հարցերով ժամանակին չափազանց շատ եմ գրել ու վիճել Ակումբի մյուս կրոնական թեմաներում։ Քանի որ գրեցի, ասեմ, որ հավատում եմ Աստծուն, թեև Աստծո մասին իմ պատկերացումները զգալիորեն տարբերվում են նրա մասին ընդունված ու տարածված պատկերացումից, բայց հիմա այդ հարցի շուրջ տարածվելու ցանկություն և մտադրություն բոլորովին չունեմ... 
Foreigner, եթե ուշադիր նայես շուրջդ, կնկատես, որ բավական շատ են այնպիսի մարդիկ, որոնք չեն հավատում Աստծո գոյությանը, բայց շատ բարոյական ու դրական մարդիկ են, և ընդհակառակը՝ շատ «հավատացյալներ» կան, որոնց դեպքում հավատը զուտ ձև է և որևէ ազդեցություն չունի նրանց բարոյականության կամ դրա բացակայության վրա... ու «հավատացյալ» լինելով՝ մեղքեր են գործում՝ էլ դու սուս... 



> Նախ և առաջ դուք իմ գրածի իմաստը ճիշտ չեք հասկացել, ես կոնկրետ ոչ մեկի ինկատի չեմ ունեցել իմ բերած օրինակում և առավել ևս մտադրություն չեմ ունեցել որևէ մեկին վիրավորել:
> Երկրորդ, Ձեզ Աստծո տեղ մի դրեք, սա ուղակի խորհուրդ:
> Այժմ պատասխանեմ ձեր գրածին մի պարզ օրինակով:
> Դուք երբևէ տեսել և շոշափել եք 10 մլն ԱՄՆ դոլար, չեմ կարծում , ես նույնպես, բայց երկուսս էլ գիտենք որ այն գոյություն ունի:
> Հիմա մի պահ ենթադրենք որ ես չեմ հավատում որ 10 մլն ԱՄՆ դոլար գոյություն ունի, փորձեք ինձ համոզել


Կարծում եմ՝ հաջող օրինակ էր։  :Ok:   :Smile:

----------


## Amaru

> Ես կարդացի բոլորի գրածները և եկա հետևյալ եզրակացությանը.
> Այն մարդիկ, որոնք չեն հավատում Աստծո գոյությանը այս կյանքում արդեն հասցրել են շատ մեղքեր գործել ու վախենում են դատաստանից: Նրանց համար շատ ավելի հեշտ է հավատալ որ իրենց արարքների համար երբեք պատասան չեն տալու ու շարունակել իրենց գոյությունը:


Իսկ ես մի այլ եզրակացության եմ եկել. Ուլուանայի ասած «հավատացյալները» պարզապես վախենում են մահվանից: Բնականաբար, շատ հեշտ և հաճելի է այն տարբերակը, որ մահվանից հետո գալու է անմահությունը, և դու դրախտի բարձերին բազմած՝ խաղող ես ուտելու:  :Smile: 




> և ընդհակառակը՝ շատ «հավատացյալներ» կան, որոնց դեպքում հավատը զուտ ձև է և որևէ ազդեցություն չունի նրանց բարոյականության կամ դրա բացակայության վրա... ու «հավատացյալ» լինելով՝ մեղքեր են գործում՝ էլ դու սուս...


Մի բան հիշեցի... մի քանի որ առաջ ընկերներիցս մեկի հետ նստած եկեղեցու բակում՝ մեր համար Բուդդա Բար էինք լսում  :Smile:  Էդ պահին եկեղեցուն մոտեցան մեքենաներ, միջից դուրս եկան իմ չափսի ոսկուց խաչեր վզներից կախած, հաստավիզ «ձյաձյաներ»... Նենց տպավորություն էր, թե եկել են մեղքերի թողություն տան ու գնան էլի իրենց «գործերը» շարունակեն  ::}:

----------


## Censor

> Կարծում եմ՝ հաջող օրինակ էր։


Իսկ ես կարծում եմ շատ անհաջող:
Որտև ես տեսել եմ 10 000 $ ու գիտեմ, որ եթե իրար կողք շարած լինեն 1000 հատ այդ 10 000-ից կլինի հենց 10 000 000$ :
Աստծո պարագայում փորձեք զուգահեռներ տանել, բան չի ստացվի:

Եվ երկրորդը:
Ասում եք `կա 10 000 000 $: Ok, ասեք կա Աստված ու էլ ոչինչ մի ասեք!!
Բայց ախր դրանով չեք սահմանափակվում: Ասում եք` ինքը ստեղծելա մարդկությունը և այլն, մեղքերի համար պատժումա, ամենակարող տեր ու տիրակալա..
Այ դրան ես չեմ հավատում, ոչ թե մեզանից "վեր", խելացի ու զարգացած երևույթի գոյությանը:

Ասենք, եթե ինձ ասեին 10մլն $-ով առա Նյու-Յորքը, Լոս-Անջելեսը, տակի մնացած 5000$-ով էլ կաշառեցի Բուշին, որ Իրաքը հանգիստ թողնի, երբեք չեմ հավատա:

----------


## Foreigner

[QUOTE=Censor;342621]Իսկ ես կարծում եմ շատ անհաջող:
Որտև ես տեսել եմ 10 000 $ ու գիտեմ, որ եթե իրար կողք շարած լինեն 1000 հատ այդ 10 000-ից կլինի հենց 10 000 000$ :
Աստծո պարագայում փորձեք զուգահեռներ տանել, բան չի ստացվի:

Բայց ինչպես կարող ես ապացուցել որ 1000 հատ այդ քո տեսած 10 000 դոլարից կա, չէ որ դու միայն այդ 10 000-ն ես տեսել:

----------


## Amaru

Էս ինչ տաֆտալոգիա ա էէէ  :Blink: 

Նրա՝ «1000 հատ 10 000 դոլարից» չտեսնելը ինչ-որ ձևով կապ ունի՞ աստծո գոյության հետ  :Wacko:

----------


## Foreigner

> Իսկ ես մի այլ եզրակացության եմ եկել. Ուլուանայի ասած «հավատացյալները» պարզապես վախենում են մահվանից: Բնականաբար, շատ հեշտ և հաճելի է այն տարբերակը, որ մահվանից հետո գալու է անմահությունը, և դու դրախտի բարձերին բազմած՝ խաղող ես ուտելու: 
> 
> 
> 
> Մի բան հիշեցի... մի քանի որ առաջ ընկերներիցս մեկի հետ նստած եկեղեցու բակում՝ մեր համար Բուդդա Բար էինք լսում  Էդ պահին եկեղեցուն մոտեցան մեքենաներ, միջից դուրս եկան իմ չափսի ոսկուց խաչեր վզներից կախած, հաստավիզ «ձյաձյաներ»... Նենց տպավորություն էր, թե եկել են մեղքերի թողություն տան ու գնան էլի իրենց «գործերը» շարունակեն


Ձեր նկարագրած երևույթը ցավոք իրականություն է, ավելին, կարող եմ ավելի վատ օրինակներ բերեմ, սակայն եկեղեցի մտնելը դեռ չի նշանակում մեղքերի թողություն ստանալ:

Եվ կցանկանայի անդրադառնալ Ձեր առաջի գրածին՝ ասելով որ շատ վիճելի հարց է որն է ավելի սարսափելի մահը, թե հավերժությունը: Մի պահ մտացեք, իչքան ժամանակ կարող եք «բազմել բարձերին և խաղող ուտել»:

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Էս ինչ տաֆտալոգիա ա էէէ 
> 
> Նրա՝ «1000 հատ 10 000 դոլարից» չտեսնելը ինչ-որ ձևով կապ ունի՞ աստծո գոյության հետ


Տաֆտալոգիա չի, ուղակի խոսքը նրա մասին է կարելի է հավատալ մի բանի որը չես կարող տեսնել.կամ շոշափել:

----------


## Amaru

Ես ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկանում նրանց՝ եկեղեցի մտնելը... Էհ իմա՞ստը: Էդ մարդիկ իրենց համարում են քրիստոնյա, ինչ ա փոքր ժամանակ մանուկների աստվածաշունչն են կարդացել: Իրանց հավատալն էլ պարզապես վախ ա...հա՛, վախ, հե՛նց վախ:

Դե բնականաբար իմ համար նախընտրելի ա մահը: Պարզապես ես ընտրություն չունեմ ուրիշ:  :Smile:  Ոչ ոք ուրիշ ընտրություն չունի ախր...

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
հմ, հա լավ
ամեն դեպքում օրինակը ավելի հաջող կարելի էր բերել... իսկ գուցե օրինակ բերելն էլ ավելորդ ա

----------


## Foreigner

Դե բնականաբար իմ համար նախընտրելի ա մահը: Պարզապես ես ընտրություն չունեմ ուրիշ:  :Smile:  Ոչ ոք ուրիշ ընտրություն չունի ախր...

Իսկ չես կարծում որ դու էլ այս դեպքում հեշտ տարբերակն ընտրեցիր:Մտածում ես որ ընտրության հնարավորություն չունես որպեսզի ընտրես հեշտ տարբերակը: Չմտածես թե քեզ ինչ-որ բանում մեղադրում եմ, ուղակի ուզում եմ հասկանամ թե ինչից ես ըտենց համոզված:

----------


## Amaru

Ես ընտրեցի ՄԻԱԿ տարբերակը... Իսկ դու ինչի՞ց ես տենց համոզված, թե կա աստված: Հա, գիտեմ, գիտեմ... Իսկական հավատացյալին պետք չեն աստծո գոյության ապացույցներ...

ուրեմն թող էսպես լինի... ԻՍԿԱԿԱՆ ԱԹԵԻՍՏԻՆ ԷԼ ՊԵՏՔ ՉԵՆ ՀԱԿԱՌԱԿԸ ՊՆԴՈՂ ԱՊԱՑՈՒՅՑՆԵՐ...

թեկուզ սա իմ դեպքը չի էլի  :Smile:

----------


## Esmeralda

Ես դժվարանում եմ մասնակցել հարցմանը, քանի որ իմ նախընտրած պատասխանը բացակայում է...
Դեռևս կես տարի առաջ հեշտոթյամբ կպատասխանեի ՈՉ, իսկ հիմա....
Ես եկեղեցի գնում եմ, գրեթե ամեն կիրակի մասնակցում եմ պատարագին... 
Ես ուզում եմ հավատալ Աստծուն... Նրա գոյությանը խիստ կասկածում եմ, չեմ կարողանում պարզապես հավատալ ու վերջ... Ես կնքված չեմ, բայց ուզում եմ կնքվել... Մի սարկավակի հետ զրույցից հետո իմացա, որ երբ կնքվում ես, քո մեջ սուրբ հոգի է մտնում... Մտածում եմ՝ գուցե դա կօգնի ինձ հավատալ Աստծուն...
Իմ կարծիքով շատ մարդիկ, եթե իմ պես մտածեին, ապա կասեին, որ հավատում են Աստծուն... Առաջին հայացքից ինձ էլ է այդպես թվում... Սակայն, երբ խորանում եմ, տեսնում եմ, որ ավելի շուտ չեմ հավատում... 
Մի խոսքով մի խառնաշփոթի մեջ եմ... ու չգիտեմ ինչպես վարվել...

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես կարդացի բոլորի գրածները և եկա հետևյալ եզրակացությանը.
> Այն մարդիկ, որոնք չեն հավատում Աստծո գոյությանը այս կյանքում արդեն հասցրել են շատ մեղքեր գործել ու վախենում են դատաստանից: Նրանց համար շատ ավելի հեշտ է հավատալ որ իրենց արարքների համար երբեք պատասան չեն տալու ու շարունակել իրենց գոյությունը:


Հարգելիս եթե ինչոր մեկը չի հավատում Աստծո գոյությանը 21րդ դարում դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ նա չի հավատում քանի որ վախենում է աստծոն հավատալուց…
Համ էլ չեմ հասկանում ըստ քեզ 16-19 տարեկան երիտասարդները այդ ինչ ու ինչքա՜ն զարհուրելի մեղքեր  պետք է գործած լինեին, որ վախենային աստծոն հավատալուց :Angry2: 
համ էլ Անահիտի ասածին էլ եմ համամիտ շաատ դեպքեր կան որ հավատացյալները լինում են հանցագործներ,մարդասպաններ...իսկ անհավատները շատ էլ լավ մարդիկ …կամ հակառակը…



> Ուզում եմ ասել որ ոչ մեկն անմեղ չի, ես նույնպես, բայց ի տարբերություն ձեզ՝ անհավատների, ես պատրաստ եմ կրել ինձ հասանելիք պատիժը, որքան ել այն դաժան լինի:


Բայց դու ի՜նչ մեծահոգի ես  :LOL: 

եթե այս թեմայով մի 2-3 դար առաջ խոսվեր կարողա կրակի վրա խանձվեյնք :LOL:  

Չեմ հասկանում չեք զգում որ կրոնը մարդկությանը համախմբելու դեր է միայն կատարում…
Իսկ նրա մյուս նպատակը՝ բացատրել այն ամենը ինչ մարդիկ չեն հասկանում, արդեն բավականին մեծ հաջողությամբ կատարվում է գիտության կողմից… :Xeloq:

----------


## Ուրվական

Այս թեմայում գրառում անող և Աստծուն չհավատացող մարդկանց մի հատ հարց տա՞մ: Ինչու՞ եք այս թեմայում գրառում անում: Հա չեք հավատում, խնդիր չի, դա ձեր իրավունքն է: Ինչու՞ եք ուզում անընդհատ ասել, արտահայտվել էս թեմայով: Արդյո՞ք կասկածները չե՞ն տանջում ձեզ, և դուք անընդհատ հակադրվելով հավատացողներին, փորձում եք ինքներդ ձեր մեջ համոզվել, որ Աստված չկա: :Think:  Շատերի դեպքում հաստատ այդպես է, չնայած որ իրենք էլ հնարավոր է, որ դա չեն նկատում:
Իսկ հավատք առ Աստված քարոզողներին մի խորհուրդ՝ պետք չէ խոզերի առաջ մարգարիտներ շաղ տալ (սա, իհարկե, չի վերաբերվում մեր ակումբի ոչ մի անդամի), հետո՝ այդ թեմայով խոսելով անհավատ մարդկանց հետ՝ նրանց համար ավելի մեծ պատճառ եք դառնում՝ Աստծուն հակադրվելու համար: Բայց ամեն դեպքում, Աստված միշտ էլ ընդունում է "անառակ որդուն", ուղղակի պետք է հավատալ, ունենալ հավատք առ Աստված, և զգալ քեզ Աստծու մեջ և Աստծուն՝ քո մեջ:

----------

Benadad (02.05.2010), Freeman (23.07.2010)

----------


## Censor

> Այս թեմայում գրառում անող և Աստծուն չհավատացող մարդկանց մի հատ հարց տա՞մ: Ինչու՞ եք այս թեմայում գրառում անում:


Այ օրինակ էս տիպի անկապ գրառումներ տեսնելու պատճառով



> Foreigner-ի խոսքերից 
> Ամեն հիմար,նույնիսկ կույր, կհավատա որ ձեռքիտ մահակ կա եթե այդ մահակով խփես գլխին:


Իսկ սթափ և արթուն մարդկանց, որոնք իրանց արածների համար պատրաստ են պատասխան տալ այս աշխարհում, այս կյանքում, որոնց հույսը իրենց և իրենց մոտիկների վրայա մենակ, որոնք չեն տառապում մահանալուց հետո կրկին է լինելու գաղարափարով ասեմ գրեթե նույնը.

"Իսկ նորմալ մարդկանց մի խորհուրդ՝ պետք չէ խոզերի առաջ մարգարիտներ շաղ տալ (սա, իհարկե, չի վերաբերվում մեր ակումբի ոչ մի անդամի), հետո՝ այդ թեմայով խոսելով մշուշոտված մարդկանց հետ՝ նրանց համար ավելի մեծ պատճառ եք դառնում՝ Աստված երևույթին հավատալու համար: Բայց ամեն դեպքում, իրանք միշտ էլ կհավատան Աստծուն, չէ որ ըստ իրանց Աստված միշտ էլ ընդունում է "անառակ որդուն" - ինչ անենք չանենք լավա, վերջում էլ մի հատ մեղքերի թուղություն, ու վսյօ, դրախտ!!!:"

----------


## Ուրվական

> "Իսկ նորմալ մարդկանց մի խորհուրդ՝ պետք չէ խոզերի առաջ մարգարիտներ շաղ տալ (սա, իհարկե, չի վերաբերվում մեր ակումբի ոչ մի անդամի), հետո՝ այդ թեմայով խոսելով մշուշոտված մարդկանց հետ՝ նրանց համար ավելի մեծ պատճառ եք դառնում՝ Աստված երևույթին հավատալու համար: Բայց ամեն դեպքում, իրանք միշտ էլ կհավատան Աստծուն, չէ որ ըստ իրանց Աստված միշտ էլ ընդունում է "անառակ որդուն" - ինչ անենք չանենք լավա, վերջում էլ մի հատ մեղքերի թուղություն, ու վսյօ, դրախտ!!!:"


Էսքան մասը կարդալուց ակամայից ժպտացի: Censor ջան, աշխատի գրառումներիդ մեջ մի քիչ կոռեկտ լինել, հա՞:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Հա, մեկ էլ մի հատ նորից էս կկարդա՞ս, եթե դժվար չի լինի.



> Ինչու՞ եք ուզում անընդհատ ասել, արտահայտվել էս թեմայով: Արդյո՞ք կասկածները չե՞ն տանջում ձեզ, և դուք անընդհատ հակադրվելով հավատացողներին, փորձում եք ինքներդ ձեր մեջ համոզվել, որ Աստված չկա: Շատերի դեպքում հաստատ այդպես է, չնայած որ իրենք էլ հնարավոր է, որ դա չեն նկատում:


Հետո մի բան էլ, դու գիտե՞ս, թե ինչ ՝ նշանակում մեղքերի թողություն:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Չհավատացողների երկու տեսակ կա.
մեկը՝ *որ չի հավատում*, մյուսը՝ *որ դեմ է*:

----------


## Աբելյան

օրինակ ես դեմ չեմ (մի բան էլ կողմ եմ), բայց չեմ հավատում

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չհավատացողների երկու տեսակ կա.
> մեկը՝ *որ չի հավատում*, մյուսը՝ *որ դեմ է*:


Բա ինչու՞ չես ասում, թե դու դրանցից որ մեկն ես։  :Blush:

----------


## Array

> Ես կարդացի բոլորի գրածները և եկա հետևյալ եզրակացությանը.
> Այն մարդիկ, որոնք չեն հավատում Աստծո գոյությանը այս կյանքում արդեն հասցրել են շատ մեղքեր գործել ու վախենում են դատաստանից: Նրանց համար շատ ավելի հեշտ է հավատալ որ իրենց արարքների համար երբեք պատասան չեն տալու ու շարունակել իրենց գոյությունը:


Մեկ-մեկ,օրինակ,քննությունից առաջ ես էլ էնքան եմ ուզում հավատալ,թե քննություն չի լինելու,որ անեմ ինչ ուզում եմ,բայց քննությունը հո դրանից չեն հետաձգում :Smile: 



> Ես դժվարանում եմ մասնակցել հարցմանը, քանի որ իմ նախընտրած պատասխանը բացակայում է...
> Դեռևս կես տարի առաջ հեշտոթյամբ կպատասխանեի ՈՉ, իսկ հիմա....
> Ես եկեղեցի գնում եմ, գրեթե ամեն կիրակի մասնակցում եմ պատարագին... 
> Ես ուզում եմ հավատալ Աստծուն... Նրա գոյությանը խիստ կասկածում եմ, չեմ կարողանում պարզապես հավատալ ու վերջ... Ես կնքված չեմ, բայց ուզում եմ կնքվել... Մի սարկավակի հետ զրույցից հետո իմացա, որ երբ կնքվում ես, քո մեջ սուրբ հոգի է մտնում... Մտածում եմ՝ գուցե դա կօգնի ինձ հավատալ Աստծուն...
> Իմ կարծիքով շատ մարդիկ, եթե իմ պես մտածեին, ապա կասեին, որ հավատում են Աստծուն... Առաջին հայացքից ինձ էլ է այդպես թվում... Սակայն, երբ խորանում եմ, տեսնում եմ, որ ավելի շուտ չեմ հավատում... 
> Մի խոսքով մի խառնաշփոթի մեջ եմ... ու չգիտեմ ինչպես վարվել...


Կարծում եմ` պարզապես դու այն փոքրաթիվ մարդկանցից ես,ովքեր կողմնորոշվել են ինչ են զգում:Շատերին, իրոք, թվում է,թե իրենք հավատում են,բայց տեղին կլինի նորից մեջբերել


> Եւ առաքեալները Տիրոջն ասացին. «Աւելացրո՛ւ մեր հաւատը»։ Եւ Տէրն ասաց. «Եթէ մանանեխի հատիկի չափ հաւատ ունենաք եւ այս թթենուն ասէ՛ք՝ «Արմատախի՛լ եղիր եւ տնկուի՛ր ծովի մէջ», նա՛ իսկ կը հնազանդուի ձեզ»։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բա ինչու՞ չես ասում, թե դու դրանցից որ մեկն ես։


Իսկ ինչի՞ց ես ենթադրում,թե չհավատացողների մեջ եմ:
 Բազմիցս հակառակն եմ ասել: Ափսոս, որ  ուշադիր չես եղել:

----------


## Foreigner

> Ես դժվարանում եմ մասնակցել հարցմանը, քանի որ իմ նախընտրած պատասխանը բացակայում է...
> Դեռևս կես տարի առաջ հեշտոթյամբ կպատասխանեի ՈՉ, իսկ հիմա....
> Ես եկեղեցի գնում եմ, գրեթե ամեն կիրակի մասնակցում եմ պատարագին... 
> Ես ուզում եմ հավատալ Աստծուն... Նրա գոյությանը խիստ կասկածում եմ, չեմ կարողանում պարզապես հավատալ ու վերջ... Ես կնքված չեմ, բայց ուզում եմ կնքվել... Մի սարկավակի հետ զրույցից հետո իմացա, որ երբ կնքվում ես, քո մեջ սուրբ հոգի է մտնում... Մտածում եմ՝ գուցե դա կօգնի ինձ հավատալ Աստծուն...
> Իմ կարծիքով շատ մարդիկ, եթե իմ պես մտածեին, ապա կասեին, որ հավատում են Աստծուն... Առաջին հայացքից ինձ էլ է այդպես թվում... Սակայն, երբ խորանում եմ, տեսնում եմ, որ ավելի շուտ չեմ հավատում... 
> Մի խոսքով մի խառնաշփոթի մեջ եմ... ու չգիտեմ ինչպես վարվել...


Անկեղծ ասեմ որ հենց ձեր նման մարդկանց համար եմ այս թեմայում գրառումներ անում և վիճում այս «տանջված» հարցի շուրջ: Ինձ վախեցնում է այն միտքը որ Ձեր նմամ դեռ չկողմնորոշված մարդիկ կարող են ազդեցության տակ ընկնել կարդալով այս թեմայի որոշ գրառումներ:

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
[QUOTE=Ուրվական;343317]Այս թեմայում գրառում անող և Աստծուն չհավատացող մարդկանց մի հատ հարց տա՞մ: Ինչու՞ եք այս թեմայում գրառում անում: Հա չեք հավատում, խնդիր չի, դա ձեր իրավունքն է: Ինչու՞ եք ուզում անընդհատ ասել, արտահայտվել էս թեմայով: Արդյո՞ք կասկածները չե՞ն տանջում ձեզ, և դուք անընդհատ հակադրվելով հավատացողներին, փորձում եք ինքներդ ձեր մեջ համոզվել, որ Աստված չկա: :Think:  Շատերի դեպքում հաստատ այդպես է, չնայած որ իրենք էլ հնարավոր է, որ դա չեն նկատում:

Իմ կարծիքով որոշ մարդիկ ուղակի ուզում են ««օրիգինալ»» լինել, այսինքն քանի որ մեծամասնությունը հավատում է Աստծուն, իրենք ուզում են տարբերվել՝ ասելով որ իրենք չեն հավատում,առանց հասկանալու թե դա ինչ հետևանքների կարող է բերել:

----------


## Մանե

> Իմ կարծիքով որոշ մարդիկ ուղակի ուզում են ««օրիգինալ»» լինել, այսինքն քանի որ մեծամասնությունը հավատում է Աստծուն, իրենք ուզում են տարբերվել՝ ասելով որ իրենք չեն հավատում,առանց հասկանալու թե դա ինչ հետևանքների կարող է բերել:


Հետևանքներից մի երկուսը կասե՞ս :Think: 
Եվ ասում են,թե բոլոր մարդիկ աստծո առաջ հավասար են=>կապ չունի հավատում են նրան,թե ոչ,միևնույնն է հավասար են

----------


## Foreigner

[QUOTE=Մանե;344081]Հետևանքներից մի երկուսը կասե՞ս :Think: 

Ես չեմ ցանկանում այս հարցի շուրջ էլի ծավալվել, որովհետև արդեն անկախ ինձանից իմ գրածները քարոզ են ստացվում,որը ես չեմ ուզում, քանի որ հենց ամենասկզբից այս թեմայում սկսեցի գրառումներ անել հենց քարոզի դեմ: Անհավատները կարող են չհավատալ, դա իրենց իրավունքն է: Ամեն մարդ պետք է ինքը ընտրություն կատարի և պետք է պատասխան տա իր արարքների համար, բայց պետք չէ այդ ամենը քարոզի վերածել, որովհետև այդ դեպքում նրանց հետևողների համար նրանք չեն կարող պատասխան տալ:

Յուրաքանչյուրին ըստ յուրս:
Սա նշանակում է ամեն մարդ արժանի է նրա ինչի որ արժանի է:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Յուրաքանչյուրին ըստ յուրս:
> Սա նշանակում է ամեն մարդ արժանի է նրա ինչի որ արժանի է:


Քեզ մի հարց, եթե կարելի է: Դու Առաքելական Եկեղեցին ես ընդունու՞մ, այսինքն՝ համարում քոնը, թե՞ ինչ-որ ուրիշ եկեղեցի: :Think:

----------


## Foreigner

> Քեզ մի հարց, եթե կարելի է: Դու Առաքելական Եկեղեցին ես ընդունու՞մ, այսինքն՝ համարում քոնը, թե՞ ինչ-որ ուրիշ եկեղեցի:


Երևի այս բոլոր մարդկանցից ես ամենաքիչն եմ գնացել եկեղեցի և ամենաքիչն եմ ուսումնասիրել աստվածաշունչը կամ այլ կրոնական գիրք կամ կրոն: Ես ուղակի հավատում եմ ինքս իմ մեջ՝ հիմնվելով իմ կյանքում եղած շատ դեպքերի վրա: Լավ հասկանալու համար ինձ ուղակի կարդա հետևյալը.

Եվ ահա ձայնը Աստծո,
Խաղաղության, սիրո, հավատքի,
Սրնգի քաղցրությամբ գլսեմ:
Այս պահը աղոթքի պահ է,
Ով Տեր, դուն իմ գյանքս ես,
Եվ առանց քեզի գյանքս կդառնա անապավեն ու անհույս,
Այժմ, քեզ միանալով,
Իմ գորսվաց անձս, քու կատարելությանտ մեջ կուզեմ գտնել:
Տեր, զորացուր զիս, որ ինձ զինքս ճանչնամ,
Տեր Աստված, քո ամենաբարի շնորքտ թափե իմ վրաս,
Որպեսզի խավարեն հեռանամ, ու քեզի՝ լույսիտ դառնամ:
Տեր, խոնարհաբար քեզի կնվիրեմ ամեն ինչ որ մեջս կա,
Բոլոր այն ինչ-որ էի ու պիտի ըլլամ:
Աղոթենք, միշտ աղոթենք:
Տեր իմ Աստված, կբաշտեմ քեզ,
Միշտ ու հավիտյան:

Խնդրում եմ,բացի են անձից ում որ հասցեագրված է սա, թող ուրիշները չքննարկեն ու քարոզ չհամարեն:
Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ

----------

Freeman (23.07.2010)

----------


## Ուրվական

Ես քեզ հասկանում ու միանում եմ: :Wink:

----------

Freeman (23.07.2010)

----------


## Scarecrow Love Affair

Ինձնից դուրս աստված չեմ ընդունում: Ինչևէ, միշտ պատրաստ եմ աստվածացնել ամեն մեկին, ով դրան արժանի է:

----------


## Մարիաննա

Մարդու մեջ աստծո կարիքը կա, և Աստծո մեջ՝ մարդու: Աստված ունենալ, ասել է թե՝ հարստանալ անպատմելիորեն, իրեն աստված համարել, ասել է թե՝ աղքատանալ անսահմանորեն:  :Wink:

----------


## Այգ

Հավատում եմ, որովհետև չի ստում:
Չի ստում, որովհետև լռում է:

----------


## FactorX

ՀԱ-ՎԱ-ՏՈՒՄ ԵՄ, ԹԵԿՈՒԶ ՍՊԱՆԵՔ

----------


## Լեո

Հավատում եմ Աստծուն, նա կա, նա հենց իմ մեջ է ու միշտ ինձ հետ է, չնայած երբեմն-երբեմն ինձ թվում է, թե նա լքել է ինձ (ինչպես և հիմա): Բայց նա կա, վստահ եմ, բազմիցս դրանում համոզվել եմ:

----------


## Tig

> …ընդհանրապես, "հավատալ Աստծուն" արտահայտությունը ըստ ձեզ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում:


…մի ակնթարթ անգամ չկասկածել, մի կաթիլ անգամ կասկած չունենալ սրտում…
Ես դեռ նման մարդու չեմ հանդիպել:

----------


## Karina

Հավատում եմ Աստծուն ու հավատալու եմ :Tongue:

----------


## lulu

Չի կարելի ասել որ չեմ հավատում Աստծուն , դա մեղք է

----------


## Արշակ

> Չի կարելի ասել որ չեմ հավատում Աստծուն , դա մեղք է


Իսկ եթե չես հավատում, բայց ասես «Հավատում եմ», մեղք գործած չես լինի՞։  :Huh: 

Հ. Գ.
Ես հավատում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> …մի ակնթարթ անգամ չկասկածել, մի կաթիլ անգամ կասկած չունենալ սրտում…
> Ես դեռ նման մարդու չեմ հանդիպել:


կասկած, ինչի՞ հանդեպ

----------


## Anchi

Մի ակնթարթ անգամ չեմ կասկածում, ու մի կաթիլ կասկած անգամ չունեմ սրտումս, որ Աստված գոյություն ունի ու միշտ ինձ հետ է…

----------


## Dragon

«....Այնինչ ննջում էր Աստված իր հոգում...»

----------


## Երկնային

_Հավատում եմ… 
այն հավատքն է, որ հոգումս կա… լուսավոր մի բան  այն կա, իրական է_

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Պատասխանել եմ "ոչ" ու չեմ մեկնաբանի: Կարծում եմ սա իմ խիստ անձնական խնդիրն է ու ընդհանրապես ես չեմ սիրում խոսել կրոնից:

----------


## Empty`Tears

Առաջինը պետք է հավատաս քեզ ու քո ուժերին... Ինչ անում ես, ինչ լինում է , ամեն ինչ քեզանից է կախված…

----------


## qlunG

John Lennon - God
[Acoustic]

----------


## Amaru

> …մի ակնթարթ անգամ չկասկածել, մի կաթիլ անգամ կասկած չունենալ սրտում…
> Ես դեռ նման մարդու չեմ հանդիպել:


չե՞ս հանդիպել… արի՛ ծանոթանանք  :Smile:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Հավատն այնպիսի բան է, առանց որի մարդու կյանքը շատ դժվար է, խոսքս միայն աստծու հավատի մասին չէ, աստծուն հավատալը դրա տարատեսակ է...պատահական չէ այս եռյակը` ՀՈՒՅՍ, ՀԱՎԱՏ, ՍԵՐ

----------


## chiburgen

Մարդիկ ունակ են հավատալ այն ինչ գոյություն չունի:Իսկ աստծուն հավատալով մարդկանց մոտ լավ վարքագիծ ա ձևավորվում իր կյանքի նկատմամբ և ոչ միայն իր:
Ասեք ինձ Աստված արտահայտության իմաստը:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Պատասխանել եմ այո,բայց ինքս էլ չեմ կարող բացատրել ինչու:
Ինչ-որ մեկը կարող է ինձ բացատրել` ինչ է հասկանում "Աստված" ասելով?

----------


## սիսար

> Պատասխանել եմ այո,բայց ինքս էլ չեմ կարող բացատրել ինչու:
> Ինչ-որ մեկը կարող է ինձ բացատրել` ինչ է հասկանում "Աստված" ասելով?


 Փաստորեն   դուք,   « Հավատու՞մ   եք   Աստծուն»    անվան    թեմայի   ներքո,   շարունակում   եք    կրկին   զբաղվել    քաղաքական    Ձեր   տեսակետները   քողարկված   ձեւով   պրոպագանդել,   որը     բարոյական    չէ:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Փաստորեն   դուք,   « Հավատու՞մ   եք   Աստծուն»    անվան    թեմայի   ներքո,   շարունակում   եք    կրկին   զբաղվել    քաղաքական    Ձեր   տեսակետները   քողարկված   ձեւով   պրոպագանդել,   որը     բարոյական    չէ:


Հարգելի Սիսար  ես այս թեմայում ամենևին էլ *չեմ պրոպագանդել!!!*
Այդ նկարն ու լինկերը, ոչ թե այս թեմայում իմ գրառումից են, այլ *իմ ստորագորւթյունն է!!!*

----------


## Hrayr

> Պատասխանել եմ այո,բայց ինքս էլ չեմ կարող բացատրել ինչու:
> Ինչ-որ մեկը կարող է ինձ բացատրել` ինչ է հասկանում "Աստված" ասելով?


Շատ պարզ է։ Աստված նշանակում է արարիչ, նա ով ստեղծել է ամենը, նա ով տերն է ամենի և նա ում ձեռքերում է ամեն բան։
Հավատում եք Աստծուն հարցը չի վերաբերում նրա գոյությանը, թերևս հարցադրողն էլ երևի չի նկատել այդ նրբությունը։
Հավատալ Աստծուն նշանակում է հավատալ նրա ասած ամեն ինչին և գիտակցել դրանց ճշմարտացիությունը։

----------


## Սերխիո

Հրայր ջան , բայց չես պատկերացնում ,թե ինքան համաձայն *ՉԵՄ* քո ստորագրություն հետ :
Հարգանքներով `Պետրոս :

----------


## Anchi

> Շատ պարզ է։ Աստված նշանակում է արարիչ, նա ով ստեղծել է ամենը, նա ով տերն է ամենի և նա ում ձեռքերում է ամեն բան։
> Հավատում եք Աստծուն հարցը չի վերաբերում նրա գոյությանը, թերևս հարցադրողն էլ երևի չի նկատել այդ նրբությունը։
> Հավատալ Աստծուն նշանակում է հավատալ նրա ասած ամեն ինչին և գիտակցել դրանց ճշմարտացիությունը։



Հրայր ջան, այնքան համաձայն եմ քո գրածի ու ստորագրության հետ: ԱՊՐԵՍ :Hands Up:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Շատ պարզ է։ Աստված նշանակում է արարիչ, նա ով ստեղծել է ամենը, նա ով տերն է ամենի և նա ում ձեռքերում է ամեն բան։
> Հավատում եք Աստծուն հարցը չի վերաբերում նրա գոյությանը, թերևս հարցադրողն էլ երևի չի նկատել այդ նրբությունը։
> Հավատալ Աստծուն նշանակում է հավատալ նրա ասած ամեն ինչին և գիտակցել դրանց ճշմարտացիությունը։


Հրայր ջան իմ հարցը մի քիչ այլ էր  :Smile: 
Աստծո մասին քո բացատրությունը դեռ փոքրուց եմ լսել ու միշտ էս ամենը ինձ տարօրինակ է թվացել:

Օրինակ ասում ես`



> նա ում ձեռքերում է ամեն բան


այսինքն իմ կարծիքը ոչինչ է, աստծո ձեռքերում է իմ ճակատագիրը?

Կամ էլ`



> հավատալ նրա ասած ամեն ինչին և գիտակցել դրանց ճշմարտացիությունը


իսկ ինչի հավատամ, որ քրիստոնեական սուրբ գրքում` Աստվածաշնչում գրված է Աստծո խոսքը, այլ ոչ թե ինչ-որ մահկանացուի երևակայության արդյունքները?
Եվ կամ ինչը գիտակցեմ` որ ջուրը գինու վերածվեց, իսկ ծովը կարելի է երկու մասի բաժանել ու ճանապարհ բացել?

Հ.Գ. Ինձ ճիշտ հասկացեք, ես քրիստոնեությունը չեմ քննադատում, այլ կարծում եմ, որ կրոնը պետք չի ընդունել բառացի: Պետք է այդ ամենից քաղել բարություն ու մարդասիրություն, այլ ոչ թե հավատալ հրաշքների:  :Smile:

----------


## Hrayr

> Հրայր ջան իմ հարցը մի քիչ այլ էր 
> Աստծո մասին քո բացատրությունը դեռ փոքրուց եմ լսել ու միշտ էս ամենը ինձ տարօրինակ է թվացել:
> Աստծո ձեռքերում է իմ ճակատագիրը?
> Իսկ ինչի հավատամ, որ քրիստոնեական սուրբ գրքում` Աստվածաշնչում գրված է Աստծո խոսքը, այլ ոչ թե ինչ-որ մահկանացուի երևակայության արդյունքները?
> Եվ կամ ինչը գիտակցեմ` որ ջուրը գինու վերածվեց, իսկ ծովը կարելի է երկու մասի բաժանել ու ճանապարհ բացել?


Աստծո ձեռքում է մեր կյանքն ու ապագան, մեր ճակատագիրն, ինչպես ուզում ես կարող ես անվանել: Սակայն Աստծո մեծությունը կայանում է նրանում որ նա իվիճակի լինելով փոխել ամեն բան, վերցնել չարը, թերևս նրա հետ շատ անմեղ հոգիներ էլ կկորսվեն, չի բռնանում մեր կամքի վրա, չի ստիպում մեզ և չի պարտադրում:
Գրված է. <<Այսոր ձեր առջև եմ դնում կյանքը և մահը, օրհնությունն ու անեծքը, կյանքն ընտրիր որ ապրես>>:
Նա տալիս է մեզ որ մենք ընտրենք, որ չասենք իրեն ես սա չէի ուզում, ես ավելի լավ բան գիտեի, սակայն տալիս է գիտությունը չարի և բարու, այսինքն մենք գիտակցում ենք դրանք, իսկ ընտրության համար ասում է թե որն ընտրենք որ ապրենք:
Վերջապես Աստվածաշունչն էլ գրվել է որպեսզի նրանով ճանաչենք ճշմարտությունը, իսկ եթե մենք մեռժել ենք ճշմարտությունը ուրեմն Աստվածաշունչը մեզ օգտակար չէ:
Մի քիչ կցկտուր եմ գրել, եթե մանրամասների կարիք լինի ասա անպայման կգրեմ:

----------


## Amourchik

> Հրայր ջան, այնքան համաձայն եմ քո գրածի ու ստորագրության հետ: ԱՊՐԵՍ


Ես նույնպես ԼԻՈՎԻՆ ՀԱՄԱձԱՅՆ ԵՄ, շատ կոռեկտ են ասված նրա խոսքերը…Պատասխանս ԱՅՈ ԲՆԱԿԱՆԱԲԱՐ
Կարծում եմ Աստված ասվածը պետք չէ քննարկել: Կա այն այնուամենայնիվ թե ոչ ամեն մարդ ինքը պետք է որոշի և ոչինչ չպետք է ազդի  նրա որոշման վրա:Մարդը իր ծնված օրվանից է հասկանում կա այն թե ոչ ոմանք հասկանում են ոմանք ոչ և դա բնական է:Իմ կարծիքը հետևյալն է՝Առանց Աստծո ոչ մեկ և բացառապես ոչինչ չի կարող գոյություն ունենալ, ես հավատում եմ և այդ հավատի շնորհիվ եմ կարողանում ապրել այս աշխարհում:խնդրում եմ ասածներս ճիշտ հասկանալ:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Աստծո ձեռքում է մեր կյանքն ու ապագան, մեր ճակատագիրն, ինչպես ուզում ես կարող ես անվանել: Սակայն Աստծո մեծությունը կայանում է նրանում որ նա իվիճակի լինելով փոխել ամեն բան, վերցնել չարը, թերևս նրա հետ շատ անմեղ հոգիներ էլ կկորսվեն, չի բռնանում մեր կամքի վրա, չի ստիպում մեզ և չի պարտադրում:
> Գրված է. <<Այսոր ձեր առջև եմ դնում կյանքը և մահը, օրհնությունն ու անեծքը, կյանքն ընտրիր որ ապրես>>:
> Նա տալիս է մեզ որ մենք ընտրենք, որ չասենք իրեն ես սա չէի ուզում, ես ավելի լավ բան գիտեի, սակայն տալիս է գիտությունը չարի և բարու, այսինքն մենք գիտակցում ենք դրանք, իսկ ընտրության համար ասում է թե որն ընտրենք որ ապրենք:
> Վերջապես Աստվածաշունչն էլ գրվել է որպեսզի նրանով ճանաչենք ճշմարտությունը, իսկ եթե մենք մեռժել ենք ճշմարտությունը ուրեմն Աստվածաշունչը մեզ օգտակար չէ:
> Մի քիչ կցկտուր եմ գրել, եթե մանրամասների կարիք լինի ասա անպայման կգրեմ:


Լրիվ հասկանում ու հարգում եմ քո մտածելակերպն ու վերաբերմունքն այս հարցի շուրջ:
Բայց պիտի չհամաձայնվեմ մի քանի հարցերում`
Ես հասկանում եմ, որ մեր սուրբ գիրքը`Աստվածաշունչը ձեզ համար սրբություն է, բայց պետք չի կուրորեն հավատալ ամեն տեսած բանի: Իմ հիշելով Մովսես մարգարեն իջավ սուրբ լեռան վրայից` իր հետ բերելով "սուրբ գիրք"-ը, որը նա գրել էր լսելով Աստծո ձայնը: Եթե սխալ եմ հիշում ուղղեք:  :Smile:  Հարց է առաջանում 
*- Իսկ ինչու հավատամ ոմն մահկանացուի, ինչու ընդունեմ նրա կողմից առաջարկված գիրքը իբրև սուրբ, կա գոնե մի խելամիտ բացատրություն?* 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Աստվածաշնչի "պարունակությանը", պիտի կրկնվեմ ու ասեմ, որ ես այնտեղից քաղում եմ միմիայն բարի խորհուրդներ ու պատգամներ. օրինակ` 
սիրեք զմիմիանս, հարգիր դիմացինիդ, որ հարգվես, մի գողացիր, մի բռնացիր, մի շնանա և այլն, և այլն: 
Բայց երբեք չեմ պատրաստվում հավատալ "հրաշքների", քանզի համոզված եմ, որ այդ հրաշքները պատմողները պատմել են այդ ամեն հրաշքները լոկ այն նպատակով, որ դրանց միջոցով հասցնեն մարդկանց իրենց բարությունն ու պատգամները, բայց ոչ երբեք ստիպեն հավատալ "հեքիաթների ու ամեն տեսակ հիմարությունների": /կներեք ինձ կոպիտ գնահատականի համար/
Ինչ կասեք?  :Think:

----------


## Hrayr

> Լրիվ հասկանում ու հարգում եմ քո մտածելակերպն ու վերաբերմունքն այս հարցի շուրջ:
> Բայց պիտի չհամաձայնվեմ մի քանի հարցերում`
> Ես հասկանում եմ, որ մեր սուրբ գիրքը`Աստվածաշունչը ձեզ համար սրբություն է, բայց պետք չի կուրորեն հավատալ ամեն տեսած բանի: Իմ հիշելով Մովսես մարգարեն իջավ սուրբ լեռան վրայից` իր հետ բերելով "սուրբ գիրք"-ը, որը նա գրել էր լսելով Աստծո ձայնը: Եթե սխալ եմ հիշում ուղղեք:  Հարց է առաջանում 
> *- Իսկ ինչու հավատամ ոմն մահկանացուի, ինչու ընդունեմ նրա կողմից առաջարկված գիրքը իբրև սուրբ, կա գոնե մի խելամիտ բացատրություն?* 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Աստվածաշնչի "պարունակությանը", պիտի կրկնվեմ ու ասեմ, որ ես այնտեղից քաղում եմ միմիայն բարի խորհուրդներ ու պատգամներ. օրինակ` 
> սիրեք զմիմիանս, հարգիր դիմացինիդ, որ հարգվես, մի գողացիր, մի բռնացիր, մի շնանա և այլն, և այլն: 
> Բայց երբեք չեմ պատրաստվում հավատալ "հրաշքների", քանզի համոզված եմ, որ այդ հրաշքները պատմողները պատմել են այդ ամեն հրաշքները լոկ այն նպատակով, որ դրանց միջոցով հասցնեն մարդկանց իրենց բարությունն ու պատգամները, բայց ոչ երբեք ստիպեն հավատալ "հեքիաթների ու ամեն տեսակ հիմարությունների": /կներեք ինձ կոպիտ գնահատականի համար/
> Ինչ կասեք?


Ես երեկվանինց էի ուզում պատասխանել բայց ինտերնետի հետ, ավելի շուտ ակումբի հետ, խնդիր կար չէի կարողանում միանալ։
Լյով ջան քո ասածը լրիվ տրամաբանական է, մանավանդ մեծ տարիքում այդ հարցն առաջ է գալիս, ինչից իմանամ որ դա հենց ճշմարտությունն է։
Նախ ասեմ որ այսքան կրոնների ու աղանդների իմաստն էլ հենց դա է կամ այն որ չկարողանաս կողմնորոշվել, կամ էլ սխալ տեղ ընկնես ու մոլորվես, մի խոսքով որպեսզի Աստծուն չգտնես։
Որպես եզրահանգում ասեմ որ դրանք սատանի գործերից մեկն է, ուզում ես հավատալ Աստծուն հավատա այս կերպ կամ այն կերպ ու արա այն ինչ ես կասեմ, հրամցնում է սատանան։
Էս ուր ենք ընկել, բա էլ ինչ կարող ենք անել կասի մեկը։
Այ հենց էստեղ է որ հասկանալով փառք ենք տալիս Աստծուն ու հասկանում նրա սերը։
Լյով ջան Աստվածաշնչում գրված է նրանք ովքեր ճշմարտությունիցն են լսում են իմ ձայնը։ Մի ուրիշ տեղ ասում է նրանք ովքեր գալիս են ինձ երբեք դուրս չեմ թողնի նրանց և ոչ ոք նրանց իմ ձեռքից չեն կարող խլել։
Սրանք Հիսուսի խոսքերն են, սրանք ճշմարտություն են։ Ես ոչ միայն հավատում եմ այս խոսքերին այլ խորապես համոզված եմ, ես տեսել եմ սրանց ճշմարտացիությունը։
Եզրափակելով խոսքս ասեմ, որ ամեն ոք ով ճշմարտությունիցն է լսում է Հիսուսի ձայնը և վաղ թե ուշ գնում է նրան, իսկ ով գնում է Նրան Աստված նրան դուրսը չի թողնում այլ առնում է իր մեջ ու նրա մեջ է դնում իր Հոգին ու նա գտնվում է ճշմարտության մեջ, իմանում է Աստծո շնորհքն իր համար և ուրախությունից պատմում է այդ մասին իր ընկերներին այլ ոչ թե անգիր արած ամեն պատահական մարդու փորձում է պարտադրել ուրիշի միտքը։
Հուսով եմ հասկանալի եմ գրել, թող Աստված ինքը համոզի ձեզ իր խոսքի ճշմարտացիության մեջ, դա իմ գործը չէ, իմ գործը դրա մասին ասելն է։ Քաջ եղեք։

----------


## Խաչմերուկ

[QUOTE=Բարեկամ;330953]Հայկ ջան, հետևելով  հարցադրմանդ տեսանկյունին, այո պատասխանող չպետք ա որ լինի, քանի որ  դեռ հայտնի չի դեպք, որ մեկը կարողանար թթենին այդ ձևով արմատախիլ աներ ու ծովը գցեր:

   Միայն մեկ բան կցանկանայի ասել: Աստծո խորհուրդներն այնքան Բարձր են, որ երկրավոր մտածողության տեր մարդու բանականությունը չի կարող հասկանալ: Սրա համար պետք է ունենալ Երկնային  մտածողություն, որպեսզի կարողանանք հասկանալ և ընդունել Նրա խորհուրդները....

----------


## chiburgen

Հավատքը աստծուն,կրոնը և այլն `ես համարում եմ պոպուլյացիայի կառավարման միջոց:

----------


## Hrayr

> Հավատքը աստծուն,կրոնը և այլն `ես համարում եմ պոպուլյացիայի կառավարման միջոց:


Մարդիկ շատ ժամանակ սխալ են վերաբերվում հավատքի հարցում, սակայն դա չի խանգարում որ այն մնա իր գերադրական աստիճանում։
Հավատքը դա միակ կապն է որով ապրում է մեր հոգին, որով հաղորդ ենք լինում Արարչին։ Այն նման է արմատի որը սնում է ծառը, որով շարունակում է կյանքը։

----------


## Vaho

Ախր ոնց չհավատալ Աստծուն, չհավատալ Աստծուն դա նույնն է ինչ չհավատալ այն ամենին ինչ տեսնում ես, չհավատալ քո գոյությանը և մի բանել ասեմ, Աստված ավելի իրական է քան մենք, քան ես և դու և են ամենը ինչը շրջապատում է մեզ:

----------


## Սելավի

Մի  պատմություն  պատմեմ  դուք  էլ  եզրակացություն արեք:

Մի  հղի  կնոջ  որովայնում    խոսում  են  երկվորյակ  եղբայրները: Նրանցից  մեկը  հավատացիալա՝  միուսը անհավատ:
Անհավատը «Ա» հարցնումա  դու  հավատում  էս  որ  ծնվելուց  հետո  կյանք  կա՞ հավատացիալը «Հ»  պատասխանումա  այո  իհարկե  բոլորն  են  հասկանում  որ  ծնվելուց  հետո  կյանք  գոյություն  ունի, մենք  հիմա  այստեղ  ենք,  որպեսզի  ուժեղանանք  ու  պատրաստվենք  դրան:
«Ա»  էդ  ինչ  հիմարություն  էս  դուրս  տալիս  ոչ  մի  կյանք  էլ  չկա  ծնվելուց  հետո, դու  կարող  էս  պատկերացնել  էդ  ինչ  ձևա՞  լինելու  էդ  կյանքը: 
«Հ»  ճիշտն  ասած  ես  չգիտեմ  բոլոր  մանրամասները, բայց  ես  հավատում  եմ  որ  այնտեղ   ավելի  շատ  լուսավորա  լինելու, որ  այնտեղ  մենք  ինքնուրույն ենք  քայլելու  ու  մեր  բերանով  հաց  ենք  ուտելու:
«Ա»  էս  ինչ  էս  ասում  անհնարա  որ  մենք  ինքնուրույն  քայլենք  ու  մեր  բերանով  հաց  ուտենք, դա  լռիվ  ծիծաղալույա  մենք  սնվում  ենք  միայն  պորտալարով,  բերանը  սնվելու  համար  չի:
«Հ» ես  համոզված  եմ  որ  դա  հնարավորա,  միայն  ամեն  ինչ  մի  քիչ  ուրիշ  ձևա  լինելու
«Ա»  բայց  չէ  որ  այնտեղից  դեռ  ոչ  ոք  չի  եկել, կյանքը  ավարտվումա  ծնունդով  ու  ընդհանրապես  կյանքը  դա  միայն  տառապանքա  մթության  մեջ:
«Հ» ոչ  ոչ  ես  այդքանել  լավ  չգիտեմ  թե  ինչպեսա  լինելու  մեր  այնտեղի  կյանքը, բայց  ամեն  դեպքում  մենք  կտեսնենք  մայրիկին  և  նա  մեր  համար  հոգ  կտանի:
«Ա» Մայրիկի՞ն, դու  հավատում  էս  մայրիկի՞ն  ու  որտեղա  նա  գտնվու՞մ:
«Հ» Մենք՝ - դա  մայրիկն   ենք,  նա  մեր  շուրջ  բոլորնա, մենք  նրա  մեջ  ենք  ու   իր  շնորհիվ  էլ  շարժվում  ենք,  առանց  նրա  մենք  չենք  կարող  գոյություն  ունենալ: 
«Ա» Լռիվ  ցնդաբանություն  էս  դուրս  տալիս,  ես  ոչ  մի  մայրիկ  էլ  չեմ  տեսել, ու  շատ  էլ  պարզա  որ  այդպիսի  բան   չկա:
«Հ» Այդ  դեպքում  ասա  մենք  ում  շնորհիվ  ենք  գոյատևու՞մ:
«Ա» ես  դեռ չեմ  կարող  քո  այդ  հարցին  հստակ   պատասխանել, բայց  որ  մի  քիչ  էլ   մեծանանք   ես  կգտնեմ   բոլոր  հարցերի  պատասխանները: Իսկ  դու  դե  ասա  որտեղ  էր  նա  մեր  վերջի  կռվի  ժամանակ, եթա  նա  այդպես  հոգատարա,  ինչու՞  չօգնեց  մեզ, ինչու՞  թողեց որ  մենք   ինքներս  տանենք  մեր  դժվարությունները:   
«Հ»  չեմ  կարող  քո  հետ  համաձայնվել՝, չէ  որ  հաճախ երբ   լռությունա  լինում,  այդ  ժամանակ  լսվումա  թե  ինչպեսա  նա  երգում  ու  անգամ  կարող  էս  զգալ  թե  ինչպեսա  նա  շոյում  մեր  աշխարհը, ես  հաստատակամ  հվատում  եմ  որ  մեր  իսկական  կյանքը  սկսվումա  ծնունդից  հետո: Իսկ  դու՞

Հ Գ  Հավատացողներին  փաստարկներ  պետք  չեն, իսկ  չհավատացողներին  փաստարկները  միշտ  էլ   բավարար  չեն:

----------

Freeman (24.07.2010), VisTolog (29.12.2010)

----------


## unknown

Այո   հավատում  եմ:Հավատքնա   որ   օգնումա  մարդկանց  ապրել:Առանց   հավատի   կյանքը   կկորցնի   իր   իմաստը(սա  իմ  կարծիքն  է):

----------


## Արամ

> Այո   հավատում  եմ:Հավատքնա   որ   օգնումա  մարդկանց  ապրել:Առանց   հավատի   կյանքը   կկորցնի   իր   իմաստը(սա  իմ  կարծիքն  է):


-=BaZeL^4=-, A.N.D.O., Absar21, Amaru, Anhavat, Armenoid, Artash88, BOBO, Censor, Ervand, Fedayi, Guest, H.a.y.k.o., hat, Manumel, Marceille, phanasonic, qlunG, Ra$Ta, Racer, Scarecrow Love Affair, TuroJan, Vishapakah, WArmanW, Werewulf, Աթեիստ, Արիացի, Մանե, Սամվել
Կկորցնի իմաստը՞՞՞ Ինձ թվումա ես տղեքը չեն կորցրել իմաստը՝ գա ու աղջկեքը :Smile:

----------


## Dn. Noy

Ողջույն բոլոր մասնակիցներին...
Հետաքրքիր հարցերի կողքին այստեղ քննարկվում են հարցեր, որոնք գայթակղեցուցից են և չափազանց անձնական.
Խնդրանքս է նման գլոբալ անձնական խնդիրներ մի արտահայտեք հանրության առջև...

----------


## Ramzes

Այո, հավատում եմ և միշտ էլ կհավատամ, Աստված մեր մեջ է և միշտ մեզ հետ:

----------


## WArmanW

Ես չհավատողներից եմ, ու կարգին չհավատող եմ: Հարցեր կա՞ :Think: :

----------


## Վիշապ

Գրողը տանի, հավատու՞մ եմ ես արդյոք Աստծուն։ Նախ հարցը ճի՞շտ է ձևակեպված, գուցե պիտի լիներ՝ հավատու՞մ եք, որ Աստված գոյություն ունի, հակառակ պարագայում կարելի է կարծել թե «ոչ» պատասխանը նշանակում է թե Աստված կա, բայց ստախոս է (մեղա քեզ, Տեր Աստված)։ 
Հաճախ այս տրված կյանքը այնքան խեղկատակություն ու ծաղր է թվում, որ կարելի է կասկածել, թե մեզ՝ մարդուկներիս ինչ–որ գերբնական արարած կամ արարածներ փորձարարական նպատակներով ստեղծել ու զվարճանում են, կամ ուսումնասիրում են։ Ու պատկերացրեք մարդիկ չհնարեին կրոն կոչվածը, ինչպիսի սարսափելի մենակության զգացում կտիրեր ամենքիս, այս անծայրածիր տիեզերքում…
Ես հավատում եմ, որ կա բանականություն,  ինչ–որ տեղ տիեզերքում… այն դեռ չի մեռել :LOL: 
Սա հոռետեսական ամայացած մտքեր։ 
Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա Աստված հասկացությունը դա նաև կատարելությունն է, պետք է ու անհրաժեշտ է  հավատալ, որ գոյություն ունի կատարելություն, կամ այսպես ասենք՝ միշտ կարելի է գտնել եղածից ավելի կատարյալը։ Հակառակ դեպքում ձգտումը կմեռնի մարդկության մեջ ու այս նյութական ողորմելի աշխարհում համատարած կտիրի խավարն ու տգիտությունը, ու այն կարդարացվի։ Այ հիմա հենց այդպես է, ու հավատի պակասն է, որ իրականում այս օրի ենք :Angry2:

----------


## Freddie

> Ես չհավատողներից եմ, ու կարգին չհավատող եմ: Հարցեր կա՞:


Ո՞նց կարելի է 21-րդ դարում հավատալ աստծուն :Fool:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ո՞նց կարելի է 21-րդ դարում հավատալ աստծուն


Դե նայած "Աստված" ասելով ինչ ես հասկանում:  :Wink: 
Օրինակ ես համաձայն եմ քո ասածի հետ էն իմաստով, որ 21-րդ դարում հավատալ Ադամ-Եվայի, Հիսուսի, ջրի վրով քայլելու, ջուրը գինի սարքելու, Աստվածաշնչի, Ղուրանի կամ ես շատ գիտեմ ինչ-որ մարգարեյի համարում եմ անիմաստ:
Ես ինքս մասնագիտությամբ ֆիզիկոս եմ ու կարելի է ասել չես գտնի տենց ֆիզիկոսի, որ նման ապուշությունների հավատա /հավատացյալներ չնեղանանք  :Smile: /:
*Բայց էն, որ մենք ունենք գիտություն, ունենք տիեզերական արբանյակներ, ունենք ռումբեր, ունենք զարգացած էլեկտրականություն, կլոն ենք անում էդ չի նշանակում, թե "Աստված" գոյություն չունի:*
Էդ ուղղակի նշանակումա, որ Աստծո մասին եկեղացականների տված պատկերացումներն են սխալ:  :Wink:

----------


## սիսար

> Ո՞նց կարելի է 21-րդ դարում հավատալ աստծուն


    Ոն՞ց,    այնպես   ինչպես    ձեզանից    100   անգամ   խելացի   եւ   կրթված   մարդիք:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Ես չհավատողներից եմ, ու կարգին չհավատող եմ: Հարցեր կա՞:


  Քեզ   ոչ   մի   հարց   էլ   չկա,   աթեիստներին    հարցերը,   պարտադրում   է   կյանքը   եւ   բնությունը:   Նրանք    սկսում   են   հավատալ   աստծուն,  երբ   հայտնվում   են   դժբախտության    մեջ:

----------


## WArmanW

> Քեզ   ոչ   մի   հարց   էլ   չկա,   աթեիստներին    հարցերը,   պարտադրում   է   կյանքը   եւ   բնությունը:   Նրանք    սկսում   են   հավատալ   աստծուն,  երբ   հայտնվում   են   դժբախտության    մեջ:


Ես հայտնվելով դժբախտության մեջ նոր հասկացել եմ, որ անիմաստա հավատալ նրան:
Ես մանուկ հասակում շատ լորջ հավատում էի նրան, ու սպասում էի, թե երբ պիտի մեծանամ, որ սկսեմ լուրջ քայլերի դիմել:

----------


## Monk

> Դե նայած "Աստված" ասելով ինչ ես հասկանում: 
> Օրինակ ես համաձայն եմ քո ասածի հետ էն իմաստով, որ 21-րդ դարում հավատալ Ադամ-Եվայի, Հիսուսի, ջրի վրով քայլելու, ջուրը գինի սարքելու, Աստվածաշնչի, Ղուրանի կամ ես շատ գիտեմ ինչ-որ մարգարեյի համարում եմ անիմաստ:
> Ես ինքս մասնագիտությամբ ֆիզիկոս եմ ու կարելի է ասել չես գտնի տենց ֆիզիկոսի, որ նման ապուշությունների հավատա /հավատացյալներ չնեղանանք /:
> *Բայց էն, որ մենք ունենք գիտություն, ունենք տիեզերական արբանյակներ, ունենք ռումբեր, ունենք զարգացած էլեկտրականություն, կլոն ենք անում էդ չի նշանակում, թե "Աստված" գոյություն չունի:*
> Էդ ուղղակի նշանակումա, որ Աստծո մասին եկեղացականների տված պատկերացումներն են սխալ:


Լ.յ.ո.վ ջան, շատ բաներ էլ մեզ կարող են ապուշություն թվալ, հո չպիտի շտապենք արտահայտվել  :Smile:  Հետաքրքիր է, եկեղեցակաների կոնկրետ որ պատկերացումն եք սխալ համարում և դրա փոխարեն ճիշտ պատկերացումը կասեք մեզ?  :Wink:

----------


## Armenoid

ես ել չեմ հավատում։
Հենց դժբախտության ժամանակ ես ինքս ինձ եմ օգնել ու երկնքից ոչ մեկ չի իջել չնայած,որ սպասում էի։
Հնարավորա որ տարիքիս հետ մեկտեղ սկսեմ հավատալ ասենք 60-ից հետո,բայց հիմա ես ինչ տեսնում եմ դրան ել հավատում եմ։
ես ընդհանրապես ուզում եմ դառնալ դիվանագետ,որտեղ զգացմունքներ Չ՛կան։
Ինչ ճիշտ եք համարում,որ մարդիք ընդունելության քնությանը պատրաստվելու փոխարեն գնում են եկեղեցի՞ և հավատում են որ կընդունվեն :LOL: 
Իսկ ես նախընտրում եմ սովորել…ու հույսս չեմ դնում ինչ-որ կասկածելի ուժերի վրա։
նաև իմ կարծիքն է,որ աստված՝ դա մարդկային հոգեբանության, բարդագույն արտահայտումներից մեկն է։
Աստված ստեղծվել է մարդու կ՛ողմից։
Եվ ասեմ մի բան ևս.Հայաստանը սկսեց տապալվել 301 թ.-ից հետո՝ դա հաշվի առեք :Wink:

----------

VisTolog (29.12.2010)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Լ.յ.ո.վ ջան, շատ բաներ էլ մեզ կարող են ապուշություն թվալ, հո չպիտի շտապենք արտահայտվել  Հետաքրքիր է, եկեղեցակաների կոնկրետ որ պատկերացումն եք սխալ համարում և դրա փոխարեն ճիշտ պատկերացումը կասեք մեզ?


Նիկից կռահում եմ, որ դուք հոգևորական եք:  :Smile: 
Այդ պատճառով էլ վերևում նշել էի`




> Ես ինքս մասնագիտությամբ ֆիզիկոս եմ ու կարելի է ասել չես գտնի տենց ֆիզիկոսի, որ նման ապուշությունների հավատա */հավատացյալներ չնեղանանք* /:


Կարող եմ ասել, թե եկեղեցականների որ պատկերացումներն եմ համարում սխալ:
Գտնում եմ, որ մարդկանց համոզել, թե իբր ջուրը գինի դարձավ, Հիսուսը քայլեց ջրի վրայով, Մովսես մարգարեն ծովը ճեղքեց երկու մասի և մարդիկ անցան ու նմանատիպ բաներն "սխալ" է: Ես ամենևին էլ չեմ ասում, որ դրանց հավատացողները սխալ են վարվում, իրենց գործն է, ինչի ուզեն կհավատան  :Smile: , այլ ասում եմ, որ անիմաստ է ու ավելորդություն է:
Ես միշտ ասել եմ ու էլի կասեմ: Իմ կարծիքով կրոնի մեջ պետք է տեսնել, ոչ թե ինչ-որ իլյուզիաներ, հրաշքներ, ոչ թե պետք է աղոթել Աստծուն, այլ պետք է կրոնից քաղել այն բարիքները, որ նա տալիս է: Ինչ ի նկատի ունեմ? Ի նկատի ունեի "Աստվածաշունչ" կարդալուց ոչ թե պետք է զարմանալ այս կամ այն հրաշքի վրա, այլ ամեն մի պատմվածքից քաղել բարին, մարդկայինը ու ընդհանարապես ամեն մի "խելացի խորհուրդ և միտք":
Իմ կարծիքով եկեղեցու նպատակը պետք է լինի մարդկանց միջև բարին սերմանելը, մարդասիրություն և գթասրտություն քարոզելը: Ավելի շատ ժամանակ ծախսել նման բաների վրա, քան թե զբաղվել Աստվածաշնչի սուրբ տառերը ուսումնասիրելով: 
Թերևս այսքանը:  :Smile: 

Մեկ անգամ էլ եմ նշում, որ եկեղեցուն վիրավորելու նպատակ չունեի:  :Smile:

----------


## nnaarreek

> Նիկից կռահում եմ, որ դուք հոգևորական եք: 
> Այդ պատճառով էլ վերևում նշել էի`
> 
> 
> 
> Կարող եմ ասել, թե եկեղեցականների որ պատկերացումներն եմ համարում սխալ:
> Գտնում եմ, որ մարդկանց համոզել, թե իբր ջուրը գինի դարձավ, Հիսուսը քայլեց ջրի վրայով, Մովսես մարգարեն ծովը ճեղքեց երկու մասի և մարդիկ անցան ու նմանատիպ բաներն "սխալ" է: Ես ամենևին էլ չեմ ասում, որ դրանց հավատացողները սխալ են վարվում, իրենց գործն է, ինչի ուզեն կհավատան , այլ ասում եմ, որ անիմաստ է ու ավելորդություն է:
> Ես միշտ ասել եմ ու էլի կասեմ: Իմ կարծիքով կրոնի մեջ պետք է տեսնել, ոչ թե ինչ-որ իլյուզիաներ, հրաշքներ, ոչ թե պետք է աղոթել Աստծուն, այլ պետք է կրոնից քաղել այն բարիքները, որ նա տալիս է: Ինչ ի նկատի ունեմ? Ի նկատի ունեի "Աստվածաշունչ" կարդալուց ոչ թե պետք է զարմանալ այս կամ այն հրաշքի վրա, այլ ամեն մի պատմվածքից քաղել բարին, մարդկայինը ու ընդհանարապես ամեն մի "խելացի խորհուրդ և միտք":
> Իմ կարծիքով եկեղեցու նպատակը պետք է լինի մարդկանց միջև բարին սերմանելը, մարդասիրություն և գթասրտություն քարոզելը: Ավելի շատ ժամանակ ծախսել նման բաների վրա, քան թե զբաղվել Աստվածաշնչի սուրբ տառերը ուսումնասիրելով: 
> ...



Ես էլ ասում եմ էսօր էս ինչ էիր սկսել կրոնից խոսալ, դու մի ասա էլի ակումբի մատը խառն ա :Angry2: 

Մոդերատորներին խնդրում եմ Լյովին էս բաժին չթողնել, թեչե հետո սաղ օրը ապուշ բաներա խոսում:

Էսի փեմայից դուս, իմա բուն թեմաին.
*Աստված չկա!* 
Ետ իմ կարծիքն ա: 

Դե սուտ ա էլի որ վերևը մի հատ թրաշով բիձաա նստած ու մեր տեղը որոշումներ ա կայացնում:

եթե նայեք աստծու մարդկային պատկերացումները, ապա կնկատեք որ աստված ետ մարդու տգիտությունն ա: բացատրեմ. մարդ չգիտեր կրակը ինչ ա ասեց աստված ա հետո ջոգեց ու կրակապաշտները վերացան:

Հետո մարդ չէր ջոգում թե աստղերը ինչ են ու ասեց աստված ա, պարզինք աստղերը ինչ են ետ թեման էլ փակվավ:

Հետո էլ մի հատ երկար մազերով հրեա հայտնվեց, մի երկու բան արեց որ մարդիկ չջոգին ոնց արեց, ասին աստված ա, օրը կգա կպարզեն ետ ոնց էր անում հիսուսին էլ մի կոմ կքցեն կսկսեն ասենք Բիլ Գեյտսին հավատալ օրինակի համար...

Բայց ետ սաղ ասածս մի կողմ ես ինձ համարում եմ քրիստոնյա, ետ բառի մեջ հասկանալուվ ոչ թե են հրեաին, այլ ազգը միավորող ինչ-որ կորիզ, այբուբենի, սահմանադրության, լեզվի կարգի....
Ու համարում եմ մարդկանց ով իրեն չի համարում քրիստոնյա ազգը քայքայող հանգամանք...

Մերսի որ չալարեցիք կարդացիք :Wink:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ես էլ ասում եմ էսօր էս ինչ էիր սկսել կրոնից խոսալ, դու մի ասա էլի ակումբի մատը խառն ա


Ինչ կապ ունի ակումբը իմ էսօրվա ասածների հետ: Ստեղ տենց բան տեսար??  :Shok: 




> Մոդերատորներին խնդրում եմ Լյովին էս բաժին չթողնել, թեչե հետո սաղ օրը ապուշ բաներա խոսում:


Էհ~, Նար, Նար: Ասես-չասես, գրես-չգրես ես մեկա իմ ասելիքը ասելու եմ:  :LOL:  Ինձնից պրծում չունես  :LOL: 
Մոդերներին էլ իզուր մի անհանգստացրա, ես էս բաժնում "հլը որ" ոչ մի խախտում չեմ արել:  :Ok: 
Հա մեկ էլ մոռացա ասեմ Նար, ՇԱՏ ԵՍ ԽՈՍՈՒՄ!!! Դե դու ինձ հասկացար  :Lol2:   :Lol2: 

Հ.Գ. Կներեք էս թեմայում օֆֆտոպելու համար  :Blush:

----------


## Սելավի

Մի  իրեն  աթեիստ  հռչակած  մարդ  լսումա  որ  հեռավոր  մի  գյուղում  ապրումա  մի  շատ  «իմաստուն»  մարդ  որը  նույն  պես  աթեիստա  ու  որոշումա  ամպայման  գտնի  այդ  ծերունուն, որպեսզի  իր  ընտրած  թեզի  մեջ  ավելի  հաստատվի: Տարիներով  մանա  գալիս  այդ  «իմաստուն» ծերունուն  և  երկար  փնտրտուքից  հետո  մի  կերպ  գտնումա: Մտնումա  այդ  հռչակավոր  աթեիստի  տուն  և  ասումա  որ  երկար  տարիներ  եմ  փնտրում  քեզ  ու  ես  նույն  պես  աթեիստ  եմ   ուզում  եմ  քեզանից  ավելի  խորիմաստ  ու  հաստատուն  խոսքեր  սովորեմ,  որպեսզի  ավելի  հեշտ  լինի  առաջ  շարժվելը  այս  մեր  ընդհանուր  գաղափարներում:  Այդ  հռչակավոր  աթեիստը  սիրով  ընդունումա  երիտասարդին  և  հարցնումա  Աստվածաշունչը  կարդացել  է՞ս, ասումա  ոչ, իսկ  Ղուրանը  կարդացել  է՞ս,   ասումա  ոչ  ու  դարձիալ  մի  քանի  կրոնական  գրքերի  անուններա  տալիս  ու  միշտ  պատասխանը  լինումա  ոչ:  Այդ  ժամանակ  «իմաստուն  աթեիստը» երիտասարդին  ասումա  դուրս  արի  իմ  տնից  դու  ընդհամենը  *շարքային  մերժող  էս*, ինչպե՞ս  կարելիյա  մերժել  մի  բան,  որից  դու  ընդհանրապես  տեղյակ  չես, նախ  ուսումնասիրի  հետո  եթե  կգտնես  առարկություն  նոր  առարկիր:
 Ու  իմիջիայլոց  ասեմ  որ  ամենաուժեղ  հավատացիալները  դրանք  աթեիստներն  են  պատկերացնում  եք  մարդ  ինչպիսի  հավատք  պիտի  ունենա  որ  հավատա  թե  իբր  մարդը  կապիկիցա  առաջացել,  պատկերացրեք  այդպիսի  անհեթեթությանը    հավատալու  համար  ինչպիսի  ուժեղ  հավատք  պիտի  մարդ  ունենա:

Մի  առակ  էլ  պատմեմ:  Մի  աթեիստ  ձորի  բերանով  քայլելուց  ոտքը  սայթաքումա  քիչա  մնում  ընկնի  ձորը, բայց  այդ  պահին  հասցնումա  ծառի  ճյուղից  բռնվի  ու  այդպես  կախված  վիճակում  դիմումա  Աստծուն,  ասումա  Աստված  ջան  ես  քեզ  այսքան  ժամանակ  չեմ  հավատացել, այ  եթե  դու  հիմա  ինձ  փրկես  ես  չմեռնեմ  խոստանում  եմ  որ  էլ  չեմ  մերժի  քեզ  այլ  կհավատամ:  Այդ  պահին  բարձր  ձայնա  լսում,  Աստված  ասումա  չես  հավատա  եթե  անգամ  ես  քեզ  փրկեմ: Այս  աթեիստը  ավելի  ոգևորված  ասումա  կհավատամ  հիմա  արդեն  կհավատամ,  որովհետև  լսեցի  քո  ձայնը,  Աստված  ասումա  միևնույննա  դու  լսեցիր  իմ  ձայնը, բայց  դարձիալ  չես  հավատա: Աթեիստը  սկսումա  խնդրել  պաղատել  որ  Աստված  օգնի  իրան,  որ  կենդանի  մնա, այդ  պահին  Աստված  ասումա  լավ  ծառի  ճյուղը  բաց  թող  ես  քեզ  դարձիալ  կյանք  կպարգևեմ, իսկ  աթեիստը  պատասխանումա  ո՞նց  ճյուղը բաց  թող,   կարողա  գիտես  ես  հիմար  եմ:  
 Իսկ  Պողոս  Առաքիայը  ասում  էր  որ,  հավատքը  ամեն  մեկի  բան  չի:
 Չնեղանաք  աթեիստներ:

----------

Freeman (24.07.2010), VisTolog (29.12.2010)

----------


## WArmanW

*Սելավի*
Շարքային մերժող եմ: 2 առակատիպ պատմվածքներին էլ լիքը բան ունեմ ավելացնելու:

Ուրեմնս՝  եթե գտնենք՝ սովորական ճաշատեսակներով սնվող մարդ, նրան տանք մեկ կիլո որդ ու ապացուցենք, որ նրանք բացի օգուտից ոչ մի վնաս չեն պատճառում մարդուն նաև այն, որ այդ որդերով են սնվում մոտ 50 միլիոն մարդ: Այդ մարդը կհրաժարվի, առանձ նրանք համտես անելու: Այդ իմաստունը նույնպես կզայրանար նրա վրա ասելուվ՝ *ինչպե՞ս կարելիյա մերժել մի բան, որը դու ընդհանրապես չես փորձել, նախ կեր հետո եթե կգտնես որ համով չէր նոր մի կեր:*

Երկրորդի համար էլ ասեմ՝ շատ քիչ *հավատացյալ* բաց կթողներ ձեռքերն, այդ պահին էլ ուր մնաց աթեիստը էտ անի, չնայած ես կանեի:

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
Աթեիստներն էլ հավատք ունեն, ինչպես մւսուլմանները, ինչպես բուդդայականները: Ինչի չեք հարգում նրանց: :Think:

----------

VisTolog (29.12.2010)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

*Սելավի*

Առակներիդ մեջ իմաստ կար, անկասկած; Բայց դե ամեն-ինչ ինչը փայլում է, ոսկի չէ:  :Wink: 

Նախ ասեմ, որ ես փոքրուց կարդացել եմ Աստվածաշունչը, հին կտակարանն էլ, նորն էլ:  :Smile: 
Էնպես, որ ես հաստատ "շարքային մերժող"-ների շարքից չեմ:
Երկրորդ, ես քվեարկել եմ "Այո" տարբերակին, այսինքն գտնում եմ, որ "Այո"-Աստված գոյություն ունի:

Եթե ուշադիր չես եղել, ապա ես իմ նախանցած գրառման մեջ բացատրել եմ, թե կոնկրետ ինչի հետ համաձայն չեմ, և ինչի հետ եմ համաձայն:

Էդ "Աթեիստ" բառը մարդիկ շատ են սիրում օգտագործել, բայց մի մասը դրա տակ մի բան է հասկանում, մյուս մասը` մեկ այլ բան: Բացատրեմ`

*Եթե խոսք է գնում էն մասին, որ մարդու կերպարանքով մի ամենակարող էակ գոյություն ունի, որը ամենազոր է և որի կամքով է ամեն ինչ տեղի ունենում այս աշխարհում, ապա ես Աթեիստ եմ:*
Բայց էն, որ ես գտնում եմ, որ քրիստոնեական, մուսուլմանական, բուդայական և այլ պատկերացումները Աստծո մասին սխալ են, կամ ես կասեի "թերի" են, ամենևին էլ չի նշանակում, որ Աստված գոյություն չունի; *Ու ես գտնում եմ, որ Աստված գոյություն ունի:* Ուղղակի պետք չի ամեն-ինչ պատկերացնել այդքան պրիմիտիվ: 

Հ.Գ. Կներեք եթե մի փոքր կոշտ արտահայտվեցի:  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

Իսկապես կա Աստված ու հավատալ նրան պետք է, սակայն պարտադրել դիմացինին պետք չի։ Իսկ եթե հավտում եք ու Աստվածաշունչ եք կարդում, ապա միայն Առաքելական եկեղեցուն հավատացեք ու ընդունեք, քանի որ մենք համոզված կարող ենք ասել, որ դա ճշմարիտ հավատ է։ Իսկ այ աղանդները, որքան էլ մոտ լինեն սուրբ գրքին միևնույն է շփոթության մեջ են գցում մարդկանց։ 
Ես սա ասում եմ սեփական փորձից ելնելով  :Sad:  ։ Եթե ինձ հետ խոսեիք 2 օր առաջ կտեսնեիք, թե ինչ շփոթված էի ու ինչ անելանելի էր թվում իրավիճակը ինձ  :Sad:  իսկ դրա միակ պատճառը այն էր, որ ես փորձել էի _ոչ Առաքելական_ եկեղեցու հետնորդների հետ քննարկել Աստվածաշունչը  :Sad:  ու "այնպես էի քարկոծվել, որ մինչև հիմա մարմինս ցավում է "։
Իսկ իրականում լավագույն տարբերակը Աստվածաշունչը սեփական խելքով մեկնաբանելն է  :Blush:  որովհետև այնտեղ գրված ամեն խոսք կարելի է բացատրել մի քանի ձևով ու նա, ով ձեզ /էս դեպքում ինձ/ կբացատրի այն, կարող է ասել իր ընկալմամբ, իսկ իրականում ամեն մեկս ունենք ընկալելու ու մի քանի տարբերակերց ընտրելու մեր իրվաունքն ու խելքը երևի ։ Դե  իզուր չէ, որ մարդը միակ բանական էակն է երկրի վրա  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Խնդրում եմ գրառումս օֆթոպ չհամարեք ու չջնջեք, շատ կարևոր եմ համարում  :Blush:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Իսկ եթե հավտում եք ու Աստվածաշունչ եք կարդում, ապա միայն Առաքելական եկեղեցուն հավատացեք ու ընդունեք, քանի որ մենք համոզված կարող ենք ասել, որ դա ճշմարիտ հավատ է։


*Ես գտնում եմ, որ ամեն մի աղանդ, որ գործում է մեր երկրում ունի նպատակ թուլացնելու և պառակտելու այն` հանձինս Եհովայի Վկաների:*

Դրա համար էլ կարծում եմ, որ հայը եթե անգամ չի ընդունում և դեմ է մեր դավանած կրոնին, ապա այլ որևէ կրոնի կամ աղանդին դիմել պետք չէ: 

Լեզուն և Կրոնը մեզ կապող ամենաուժեղ օղակներն են:  :Wink:

----------


## Սելավի

> *Սելավի*
> Շարքային մերժող եմ: 2 առակատիպ պատմվածքներին էլ լիքը բան ունեմ ավելացնելու:
> 
> Ուրեմնս՝  եթե գտնենք՝ սովորական ճաշատեսակներով սնվող մարդ, նրան տանք մեկ կիլո որդ ու ապացուցենք, որ նրանք բացի օգուտից ոչ մի վնաս չեն պատճառում մարդուն նաև այն, որ այդ որդերով են սնվում մոտ 50 միլիոն մարդ: Այդ մարդը կհրաժարվի, առանձ նրանք համտես անելու: Այդ իմաստունը նույնպես կզայրանար նրա վրա ասելուվ՝ *ինչպե՞ս կարելիյա մերժել մի բան, որը դու ընդհանրապես չես փորձել, նախ կեր հետո եթե կգտնես որ համով չէր նոր մի կեր:*
> 
> Երկրորդի համար էլ ասեմ՝ շատ քիչ *հավատացյալ* բաց կթողներ ձեռքերն, այդ պահին էլ ուր մնաց աթեիստը էտ անի, չնայած ես կանեի:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
> Աթեիստներն էլ հավատք ունեն, ինչպես մւսուլմանները, ինչպես բուդդայականները: Ինչի չեք հարգում նրանց:


Սկսեմ  վերջից : Սիրելի  ՄԱՐԴ  արարած,  ես  ոչ  թե  մենակ  հարգում  եմ,  այլ  նաև  սիրում  եմ  քեզ, դեռ  ավելին ես  քեզ  անչափ  մեծ  սեր  եմ  պարտք: Խնդրում  եմ հետագայում  գրառումներս  կարդալուց   չկարծես  թե    դադարել  եմ  քեզ  սիրելուց,  մենք  նույն  միս  ու  արյունը  ունենք  ու  ես  պարտավոր    եմ  քեզ  սիրելու,  պաշտպանելու,  մեծացնելու  թեկուզ  իմ  իջնելու  հաշվին, թեկուզ  իմ  անպաշտպան  լինելու  հաշվին,  որովհետև  ես  և  դու  նույն  օրենքների  տակ  ենք  նույն  խաչով  ենք  խաչված   էս  ժամանակավոր  կյանքում,  դու  ավելի  լավն  էս  քան  կարծում էս,   դու   քո  կյանքով  կերտում  էս   մեր երկիր  մոլորակի   պատմությանը,   քեզ  հասանելիք  դերով, ինչպես  նաև  օգնում  էս  շատ  շատերին  քո  դիպվածքներով:
 Հիմա  փորձեմ  մտերմիկ  զրույցի  բռնվեմ  քեզ  հետ: Սիրելի  ՄԱՐԴ՝   եթե  դու  իմանաիր թե  որքան  օգտակար  է  այդ  քո  նշած  «որդերը» քո  տկարությանը, (միտքը փոխաբերականա) դու  ոչ  թե  մենակ  կուտեիր  այլ  նաև  գրպաններտ  լցրած  տուն  կտանեիր, որ  էլ  երբեք  չտկարանաիր( այստեղ  տկարությունը  ես  ինիկատի  ունեմ  հիվանդությունները) բայց  ավաղ  դեռ  չես  գիտակցում  տկարությունդ «կներես»: Ուզում  եմ  մտերմաբար  խորհուրդ  տալ,  մի  շտապիր  մերժես, շտապիր  սովորես: Եթե  դու  պրպտես  քո  մեջ,  հաստատ  կգտնես  այնպիսի  բան  որ  սրանից  4- տարի  առաջ  մերժել  էս, բայց  հիմա  այդ  նույն  բանը  չես  մերժում, իմացի՝  ինչը  հիմա  էս  մերժում,  կանցնեն  տարիներ  այլևս  չես  մերժի,  այնպես  որ   խորագետ  եղիր  որ  հետո  քիչ  առիթներ  ունենաս  ինքտ  քեզ  հիմար  ասելու, ինչպես   աշխարահռչակ  ֆիզիկոս  մեծ  աթեիստ  Վլադիմիր  Եֆրիմովը,  որը  երբ  տեսավ  կատարելությունը  հասկացավ  իր  ունայնությունը, Իսկ  գիտականորեն՝  երբ  հռչակավոր մաթեմաթիկոս  Իվան  Պանինը  Աստվածաշունչը  տեղադրեց   թվային  արժեքների  մեջ  արդյունքը  ցնցեց  ողջ  աշխարհը,  ահա  այսպես  էլ  տեսականորեն  և  մարդկայնորեն  ապացուցվեց  Աստվածաշնչի  կատարելությունը:  Ես  քեզ  չեմ  ասի  թե ինչ  արդյունքներ  եղան, կամ  ինչ  տեսավ  Եֆրիմովը,  ինքտ  գտիր  եթե  իրոք    հետաքրքրված  էս:  
Այժմ ուզում  եմ  մի  առակ  էլ  պատմեմ  քեզ  իմ  սիրելի  բարեկամ՝  փորձիր,  ջանք  արա   խորապես  հասկանաս  իմաստը:
  Ճանապարհին  մի  իմաստուն  մարդու  են  մոտենում  մի  խումբ  երիտասարդներ  ու  սկսում  են  հարցեր  տալ: Ծերունին  պատասխանումա, բայց  երիտասարդները  միշտ  ծերունու  պատասխանին  լիքը  ավելացնելու  բաներ  են  ունենում, ու  միշտ  ուզում  են  ցույց  տան  որ  իրենք  ավելի  խելացի  են, ավելի  առաջադեմ  մտքեր  ունեն,   ուզում  են  ցույց  տան  որ  իրենք ավելի  ժամանակակից  են,  ուզում  են  ցույց տան իրենց   առավելությունը  ծերունու  նկատմամբ  ու  այդպես  սկսում  են  մերժել  ծերունու  բոլոր  պատասխանները: Ծերունին  3 լիտրանոց  ապակե  տարայա  վերցնում,  մեջը՝  մինչև  բերանը  խոշոր  քարերա  լցնում  ու  հարցնումա  երիտասարդներին  -ի՞նչ  կասեք  այս  ապակե  տարրան  լիքնա՞,  բոլորը  միաբերան  ասում  են  այո, այդ  պահին  գրպանից   հանումա  մի  բուռ  գարոխ  և  լցնումա  քարերի  վրա,  երբ  շարժումա  այդ  տարրան,  գարոխները  գլորվելով  տեղավորվում  են  քարերի  արանքում,  նորից  հարցնումա  ի՞նչ  կասեք  այս  տարրան  լիքնա՞, նորից  բոլորը  ասում  են  այո: Ծերունին  գետնից  ավազա  վերցնում  ու  լցնումա  տարրայի  մեջ, բնականաբար  ավազը  հոսելով  լրացնումա  մնացած  բաց   տեղերը, ու  դարձիալ  հարցնումա,  ի՞նչ  կասեք  տարրան  լիքնա՞   ու  ավելի  սակավ  այոներա  լսվում,  ու  այդ  պահին  ծերունին  2  բաժակ  ջուրա  լցնում  տարայի  մեջ:  
Սիրելի  մարդ  արարած  ինձ  թվումա  դու  հասկացար  առակի  ընդհանուր  միտքը, բայց  ես  քեզ  չեմ  ասի  թե  քարերը, գարոխը, ավազը  և  ջուրը  ինչ  իմաստ էին   խորհրդանշում,   փորձիր  ինքնուրույն    գտնես:  Հավատա  երբ  գտնես  շատ  կուրախանաս: 
 Հետո  մի  բան  էլ  ավելացնեմ  իմ  սիրելի  բարեկամ  ես  հասկանում  եմ  որ  Աստվածաշունչը  հզոր  կերակուրա  որ  շատ  ժամանակ  երբ  ուղեղը  չի  հասկանում  մտքերը  սկսումա  մերժել,  սկսումա  հակախոսել  ու  մտնումա  հակասության  մեջ  այն  բանի  հետ  ինչը  ինքը  չի  տեսել,  չի  պատկերացնում: Իմ  լավ  բարեկամ  ես  քեզ  խորհուրդ  կտամ  կարդաս   Ռայմոնդ Մոուդի «կյանք կյանքից  հետո »  գիրքը    այնտեղի  շատ    հերոսներ  դեռ  մինչև  այսօր  ապրում  են,  հավատա  երբ  կարդաս  այդ  գիրքը  ինքդ  ես  ուզելու  ամպայման  կարդաս  Աստվածաշունչը:  
   Առայժմ  այսքանը,  միայն  ավելացնեմ որ  ես  հաճախ  եմ  մտնում  ֆորում, բայց  ժամանակի  սակավության  պատճառով  միշտ  չի  որ  գրառում  եմ  անում  եթե  հանկարծ  ուշ  կպատասխանեմ  գրառմանտ՝  նախապես  ներողություն  եմ  խնդրում:

Հ.Գ.   Հավատը  «երկնային բաների» շարժիչ  ուժնա, արյունը
Հավատը  նմանա  լույսի, որ  մինչև  չվառես  մութ  սենյակում, չես  կարող
 տեսնել  այնտեղ  դասավորված  իրերը, ուրեմ  և  չես  կարող  իմանալ  որ 
 դրանք  գոյություն  ունեն: Հավատը  գիտակցության  շնչառություննա  առանց  օդի:

----------


## սիսար

> Այո   հավատում  եմ:Հավատքնա   որ   օգնումա  մարդկանց  ապրել:Առանց   հավատի   կյանքը   կկորցնի   իր   իմաստը(սա  իմ  կարծիքն  է):


   Հարգելի   Անուշ,   առանց   հավատքի   ոչ   թե   կյանքը   կորցնում   է   իր   իմաստը,  այլ   կյանքը    բովանդազրկվում   է    եւ   դժվարանում,   նաեւ    մեծանում   է    հավանակությունը՝  հայտնվելու    սատանայի    ճիրաններում:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ծերունին 3 լիտրանոց ապակե տարայա վերցնում, մեջը՝ մինչև բերանը խոշոր քարերա լցնում ու հարցնումա երիտասարդներին -ի՞նչ կասեք այս ապակե տարրան լիքնա՞, բոլորը միաբերան ասում են այո, այդ պահին գրպանից հանումա մի բուռ գարոխ և լցնումա քարերի վրա, երբ շարժումա այդ տարրան, գարոխները գլորվելով տեղավորվում են քարերի արանքում, նորից հարցնումա ի՞նչ կասեք այս տարրան լիքնա՞, նորից բոլորը ասում են այո: Ծերունին գետնից ավազա վերցնում ու լցնումա տարրայի մեջ, բնականաբար ավազը հոսելով լրացնումա մնացած բաց տեղերը, ու դարձիալ հարցնումա, ի՞նչ կասեք տարրան լիքնա՞ ու ավելի սակավ այոներա լսվում, ու այդ պահին ծերունին 2 բաժակ ջուրա լցնում տարայի մեջ: 
> Սիրելի մարդ արարած ինձ թվումա դու հասկացար առակի ընդհանուր միտքը, բայց ես քեզ չեմ ասի թե քարերը, գարոխը, ավազը և ջուրը ինչ իմաստ էին խորհրդանշում, փորձիր ինքնուրույն գտնես: Հավատա երբ գտնես շատ կուրախանաս:


Կներեք, թեմայից դուրս մի տարբերակ տամ, թե ինչ են խորհրդանշում  :Smile: 

Քարերը՝ դրանք այն խոշոր խնդիրներն են, որոնք լցնում են մեր կյանքը: Ու թվում ա թե էլ տեղ չկա ուրիշ բաների: Բայց պարզվում ա դեռ մի բուռ գառոխ էլ տեղ կանի, նշանակում ա կարանք մեկ-մեկ ասենք սպորտով զբաղվենք : Ու թվում ա թե վսյո, էլ տեղ չկա: Բայց, որ ավազն էլ ա  լցնում, ուրեմն մեկ-մեկ կարելի ա գիրք-միրք էլ կարդալ ասենք: Ու երբ որ թվում ա թե ժամանակի տեսակետից էդ սահմանն ա, պարզվում ա դեռ չէ, դեռ երկու բաժակ ջուր էլ տեղ կանի: Էդ էլ գիտե՞ք որն ա. որ կարելի ա ընկերոջ հետ մի երկու բաժակ գարեջուր խմելու ժամանակ էլ գտնել  :Wink:

----------


## Racer

Իմ կարծիքով լավ մարդ լինելու, բարեպաշտ ու առաքինի կյանքով ապրելու, դիմացինին հարգելու, կարեկից ու սրտացավ լինելու, սիրելու և այլնի համար մարդուն կրոնով սահմանափակելը սխալ ա:

----------


## Freddie

Արաաա՜, ընկել եք դեսից-դենից իրար ապացուցում եք աստված կա, թե չկա։  :LOL:  Կարդացեք Ռեմարկի «Սև օբելիսկը» :Ok:  ,և ամեն մեկի համար այս խուճուճ հարցը իր տեղը կընկընի։ 
 Իսկ այս թեմայի քննարկումները հիշեցնում են այդ գրքի հերոսի բանավեճերը կրոնավորի հետ՝հոգեբուժարանում։ 

Հ.Գ. Իսկ ո՞վ է հավատում սուրբ կույս Մարիամի անմեղսակից հղիությանը։  :LOL:  Ընդ որում  միտքը իմը չէ։ Բոլոր պրիտենզիաները Երոսլավ Հաշեկին։

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հ.Գ. Իսկ ո՞վ է հավատում սուրբ կույս Մարիամի անմեղսակից հղիությանը։  Ընդ որում  միտքը իմը չէ։ Բոլոր պրիտենզիաները Երոսլավ Հաշեկին։              [/SIZE]


Էտ սմայլիկը ամենևին տեղին չի,եթե չես հավատում քո գործնա,բայց դե հեգնանքով պետք չի վերաբերվել:  :Angry2:

----------


## VisTolog

Հիմի ամեն մեկդ Freddie-ին բացասակաn վարկ եք տվել չէ՞   :LOL: 
Ես էլ, կամաց-կամաց սկսում եմ չհավատալ, որովհետև ունեմ անհիմն հիմնավորումներ, որոնք հնարավոր չի ապացուցել:

----------


## Սելավի

Չեմ  կարծում  որ  ինչ-որ  մեկը  բացասական  վարկանիշ  տված  կլինի   այդ   անդամին: 
 Պարզապես  բաներ  կա  որ  պիտի  զգույշ  լինես: Մարդիկ  կարծում  են  թե  իրանք   ամեն ինչ  գիտեն:  Օրինակ  ինձ  չի  հանդիպել  գոնե  մի  մարդ  որ  իրա  խելքից  գոհ  չլինի,  համատարած  բոլորն  էլ  իրանց  խելքից  գոհ  են,    «բացառություններ  կան»:   
Բայց  արի  ու  տես  որ  գրեթե  բոլորն  էլ  իրենց  վիճակից  դժգոհ  են,  ի՞նչ  էք  կարծում  դա  իրանց  խելքը  չի՞  իրանց  այդ  վիճակի  մեջ  գցել:  
  Շատերը  այսօր  չեն  ուզում  լսել  Աստծու  ձայնը,  նրանք  ուրիշ  ձայներ  են  լսում,  չեն  էլ  ուզում  փորձ  անեն  գոնե:  Մարդկության  միտքը  միայն  փողի,  հարստության, շքեղության,  սեքսի  ձայնի  վրայա:  Մեծամասնությունը  մենակ  կենտրոնացելա  դրանց  վրա: 
 Մի  առակ  եմ  ուզում  պատմել,  լավ  կլինի  որ  օգտակար  բան մեջից  սովորեք: 

Երկու  մարդ կեսօրին  զբոսնում  են  մի  մարդաշատ  քաղաքում, ամեն  ուր  ձայներա,  մեքենաների  ձայները,  անցորդների  բարձր  ու  զիլ  կչկչոցները,  ինքնաթիռի  ձայները  ու  հանկարծ  նրանցից  մեկը  ասումա  հլը  լսի  ինչ  պարզ  լսվումա  ծղրիդի  ձայնը, միուս  ընկերը  ասումա  էս  ժխորի  մեջ  որտեղի՞ց  ծղրիդի  ձայն  լսեցիր, ընկերը  ասումա  արի  քեզ  տանեմ  այդ  ձայնի  վրա  և  ցույց  տամ  ծղրիդին,  մոտ  20 մետր  քայլելուց  հետո  մոտենում  են  մի  ծառի,  զգուշորեն  ճյուղը  քաշելով
ցույցա  տալիս  ծղրիդին, ու  ընկերոջը  բացատրումա  որ  ինչի  վրա  կենտրոնացած    ուշադրություն  էս  դարձնում դրա  ձայնն  էլ  լսում  էս, ընկերը  ծիծաղումա  ու  լուրջ  չի  ընդունում: Էս  ընկերը  ասումա  լավ  մի  հատ  մետաղադրամ  տուր, վերցնելով  այդ  մետաղադրամը  Գցումա  մայթին, այդ  պահին  բոլոր  անցորդները  գլուխները  թեքում  են  դեպի  այդ  ձայնի  կողմը  և  ձեռքները  տանում  են  գրպանները,  որպեսզի  ստուգեն  հո  իրենց  մետաղադրամը  չնկա՞վ, ընկերը  ասումա  այ  տեսնում  ես  այս մարդիք  կենտրոնացած  են  միայն  փողի  վրա  ու  շատ  լավ  զանազանում են  մետաղադրամի  ձայնը  մնացած  բոլոր  ձայներից:
Այսպես  էլ  կյանքնա,  եթե  մարդը  ուզենա  կարող  է  լսել  իր  ինտուիցիաին,  իր  ներքին  ձայնին,  ինչպես  նաև  Արարչի  ձայնին:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Առակդ իսկականից շատ խորիմաստ ու հետաքրքիր էր:

----------


## Freddie

> Էտ սմայլիկը ամենևին տեղին չի,եթե չես հավատում քո գործնա,բայց դե հեգնանքով պետք չի վերաբերվել:


Ինձ թվում էր սա ազատ ֆորում է։  :Shok:  Համ էլ ասեցի չէ՝ բոլոր բողոքները Ե. Հաշեկին։  Սմայլիկին էլ ձեռքս ինքնաբերաբար գնաց։ :LOL: 
Ա. Մորուա. «Երբեք թույլ մի տվեք, որ սևեռուն գաղափարը համակի ձեզ։ Այն ձեզ խելագարության կհասցնի»։ 

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> Չեմ  կարծում  որ  ինչ-որ  մեկը  բացասական  վարկանիշ  տված  կլինի   այդ   անդամին: 
> Պարզապես  բաներ  կա  որ  պիտի  զգույշ  լինես: Մարդիկ  կարծում  են  թե  իրանք   ամեն ինչ  գիտեն:  Օրինակ  ինձ  չի  հանդիպել  գոնե  մի  մարդ  որ  իրա  խելքից  գոհ  չլինի,  համատարած  բոլորն  էլ  իրանց  խելքից  գոհ  են,    «բացառություններ  կան»:   
> Բայց  արի  ու  տես  որ  գրեթե  բոլորն  էլ  իրենց  վիճակից  դժգոհ  են,  ի՞նչ  էք  կարծում  դա  իրանց  խելքը  չի՞  իրանց  այդ  վիճակի  մեջ  գցել:


Ֆրանսիական գրականությունից եք օգտվում։ :Cool:

----------


## Սելավի

> Ինձ թվում էր սա ազատ ֆորում է։  Համ էլ ասեցի չէ՝ բոլոր բողոքները Ե. Հաշեկին։  Սմայլիկին էլ ձեռքս ինքնաբերաբար գնաց։
> Ա. Մորուա. «Երբեք թույլ մի տվեք, որ սևեռուն գաղափարը համակի ձեզ։ Այն ձեզ խելագարության կհասցնի»։ 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Ֆրանսիական գրականությունից եք օգտվում։


   Ոչ՝  Աստվածաշնչից  եմ  օգտվում:

Տեղին  չէր  ձեր  մեջ  բերած  աֆորիզմը:

----------


## ars83

> մինչև դրական պատասխան տալը կարդացեք էս հատվածը.
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Եւ առաքեալները Տիրոջն ասացին. «Աւելացրո՛ւ մեր հաւատը»։ Եւ Տէրն ասաց. «Եթէ մանանեխի հատիկի չափ հաւատ ունենաք եւ այս թթենուն ասէ՛ք՝ «Արմատախի՛լ եղիր եւ տնկուի՛ր ծովի մէջ», նա՛ իսկ կը հնազանդուի ձեզ»։


Հավատում եմ։ Շատ հետաքրքիր տեղ եք մեջբերել։ Կարծում եմ, որ այստեղ «սարեր տեղափոխելը» բառացիորեն չի կարելի ընդունել։ Պատկերացրեք երկու հավատացյալ՝ մեկը Հայաստանում, մյուսը՝ Թուրքիայում։ Հայն ամեն օր «հավատքով» կտեղափոխեր Արարատ լեռը Շիրակի մարզ, թուրքն էլ հետ կտեղափոխեր այն Արևմտյան Հայաստան։
Աստծո արարչությունը շատ ներդաշնակ է։ Նրա արարչության մեջ գործում են հստակ օրենքներ, որոնք մարդիկ ուսումնասիրում և հայտնաբերում են (ֆիզիկայի օրենքները)։ Սարերը ըստ ցանկության երկրագնդով մեկ գլորելը կբերեր քաոսի։ 
Այտեղ խոսքը հոգևոր արգելքների (սարերի) մասին է, որոնք կարելի է հավատով վերացնել։ Մի օրինակ. եթե մեկն ինձ վիրավորել է, ապա իմ մեջ նրա նկատմամբ թշնամանք է առաջանում, «սար է կանգնում», բայց, հավատալով նրան, որ և՛ ինձ վիրավորողը, և՛ ես մեղավոր ենք և ներման կարիք ունենք, ես ներում եմ նրան և «սարը վերանում է»։ (կատարելության հասած մարդուն արդեն այս փաստարկն անհրաժեշտ չէ, նա ներում է, քանի որ սիրում է)




> ընդհանրապես, "հավատալ Աստծուն" արտահայտությունը ըստ ձեզ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում:


Հարատև ձգտել նմանվել Աստծուն, որ սեր է։ Աճեցնել քո մեջ անշահախնդիր սերն առ Աստված և դեպի մերձավորը, ընդհուպ մինչև դրա ամենակատարյալ տեսակը՝ կյանքի զոհողությունը։

----------


## Grace43

> Հավատում եմ։ Շատ հետաքրքիր տեղ եք մեջբերել։ Կարծում եմ, որ այստեղ «սարեր տեղափոխելը» բառացիորեն չի կարելի ընդունել։ Պատկերացրեք երկու հավատացյալ՝ մեկը Հայաստանում, մյուսը՝ Թուրքիայում։ Հայն ամեն օր «հավատքով» կտեղափոխեր Արարատ լեռը Շիրակի մարզ, թուրքն էլ հետ կտեղափոխեր այն Արևմտյան Հայաստան։
> Աստծո արարչությունը շատ ներդաշնակ է։ Նրա արարչության մեջ գործում են հստակ օրենքներ, որոնք մարդիկ ուսումնասիրում և հայտնաբերում են (ֆիզիկայի օրենքները)։ Սարերը ըստ ցանկության երկրագնդով մեկ գլորելը կբերեր քաոսի։ 
> Այտեղ խոսքը հոգևոր արգելքների (սարերի) մասին է, որոնք կարելի է հավատով վերացնել։ Մի օրինակ. եթե մեկն ինձ վիրավորել է, ապա իմ մեջ նրա նկատմամբ թշնամանք է առաջանում, «սար է կանգնում», բայց, հավատալով նրան, որ և՛ ինձ վիրավորողը, և՛ ես մեղավոր ենք և ներման կարիք ունենք, ես ներում եմ նրան և «սարը վերանում է»։ (կատարելության հասած մարդուն արդեն այս փաստարկն անհրաժեշտ չէ, նա ներում է, քանի որ սիրում է)
> 
> 
> Հարատև ձգտել նմանվել Աստծուն, որ սեր է։ Աճեցնել քո մեջ անշահախնդիր սերն առ Աստված և դեպի մերձավորը, ընդհուպ մինչև դրա ամենակատարյալ տեսակը՝ կյանքի զոհողությունը։


Վայ՜,քեֆս բերիր… :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Փոքրիկ

Մեզանից ամեն մեկն իր մեջ ունի իր Աստվածը, այսինքն՝  առ Աստված հավատքի իր չափը :Smile:

----------


## Grace43

> Մեզանից ամեն մեկն իր մեջ ունի իր Աստվածը, այսինքն՝  առ Աստված հավատքի իր չափը


Ինչպես կարող է ամեն մեկն իր Աստվածն ունենալ,եթե Աստված մեկն է և միակն է,Նա բոլորի համար նույնն է,և ես չեմ կարող չհավատալ,որովհետև Նրա գոյության մասին վկայում են իմ կյանքի հրաշքները:Հավատա,ու դու էլ կտեսնես հրաշքներ… :Jpit:  :Jpit:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ինչպես կարող է ամեն մեկն իր Աստվածն ունենալ,եթե Աստված մեկն է և միակն է,Նա բոլորի համար նույնն է,և ես չեմ կարող չհավատալ,որովհետև Նրա գոյության մասին վկայում են իմ կյանքի հրաշքները:Հավատա,ու դու էլ կտեսնես հրաշքներ…


Բայց նա ասեց ոչ թե ամեն մարդ իր մեջ ունի իր   Աստծուն, այլ, որ ունի  ''առ Աստված հավատքի իր չափը'':

----------


## Արամ

> Ինչպես կարող է ամեն մեկն իր Աստվածն ունենալ,եթե Աստված մեկն է և միակն է,Նա բոլորի համար նույնն է,և ես չեմ կարող չհավատալ,որովհետև Նրա գոյության մասին վկայում են իմ կյանքի հրաշքները:Հավատա,ու դու էլ կտեսնես հրաշքներ…


Հրաշքներ չկան.....ամեն մարդու մեջ կա հենց նույն Աստվածը....բոլորի մեջ նույնը....

----------


## Bergmann

Աստծու լինել չլինելու մասին այսպես է գրել անգլիացի փիլիսոփա Բերտրան Ռասելը




> Если я предположу, что между Землёй и Марсом вокруг Солнца по эллиптической орбите летает фарфоровый чайник, никто не сможет опровергнуть моё утверждение, особенно если я аккуратно добавлю, что чайник настолько мал, что не виден даже самыми мощнейшими телескопами. Но если бы я затем сказал, что если моё утверждение не может быть опровергнуто, то недопустимо человеческому разуму в нём сомневаться, мои слова следовало бы с полным на то основанием счесть бессмыслицей. Тем не менее, если существование такого чайника утверждалось бы в древних книгах, каждое воскресенье заучиваемых как святая истина, и насаждалось бы в умах школьников, то сомнение в его существовании стало бы признаком эксцентричности и привлекло бы к усомнившемуся внимание психиатра в наш просвещённый век, или же инквизитора в прошлом.

----------


## Tanamasi

> Աստծու լինել չլինելու մասին այսպես է գրել անգլիացի փիլիսոփա Բերտրան Ռասելը


Խելոք մարդ է եղել էդ անգլիացին ու դիպուկ էլ ասել է։ Իսկ ո՞ր թվի փիլիսոփա էր։

----------


## Bergmann

> Խելոք մարդ է եղել էդ անգլիացին ու դիպուկ էլ ասել է։ Իսկ ո՞ր թվի փիլիսոփա էր։


20-րդ դար

----------


## Բարեկամ

Մի այսպիսի առակ կա. գիտնականը գնում է իմաստունի համբավ ունեցող մեկի մոտ ու ասում.
- Աստված չկա, ես դա կարող եմ ապացուցել:
Գիտնականն այդ շատ տրամաբանող, լավ կրթված, սկեպտիկ մտածողությամբ մարդ  էր: 
- Լավ, - ասում է իմաստունը, -  ապացուցի:
Գիտնականը խոսում է երկար`  բերելով այն բոլոր ապացույցները, որ ուներ:
Լսելով` իմաստունն ասում է. 
- Բայց իմ ներքին զգացողությունն ասում է, որ Աստված կա, իսկ իմ ներքին զգացողությունը վերջին ավտարիտետն ա : Այն ամենն, ինչ դու պատմեցիր, արգումենտացիա էր: Իսկ ի՞նչ է ասում քեզ քո ներքին զգացողությունը: 
Գիտնականն այդ մասին չէրմտածել: Նա թոթվում է ուսերը: Նա կարդացել էր գրքեր, հավաքել արգումենտներ, կողմ ու դեմ  ապացույցներ, փորձել էր տրամաբանորեն դուրս բերել` կա Աստված, թե չէ:  Նա չէր նայել ներս: Չէր հարցրել իր ներքին զգացողությանը: 
- Քո  բոլոր արգումենտները հիանալի էին, - ասում է իմաստունը, - ես անկեղծորեն հաճույք էի ստանում քեզ լսելով: Բայց ինչ կարող եմ անել: Ես _գիտեմ_: Իմ ներքին զգացողությունն ասում է, որ կա: Ճիշտն այնպես, ինչպես իմ ներքին զգացողությունն ասում է, որ ես երջանիկ եմ, ես տխուր եմ,  այսօր ինձ վատ եմ զգում, նմանապես ներքին զգացողությունս ասում է, որ  Աստված կա: Եվ դա վիճաբանության առարկա չէ:

Մարդիկ փնտրում են հեղինակություններ դրսում : Վերցնում են դրսի կարծիքը և դարձնում այն իրենցը: Երբ մի փոքր անկախանում ես, սկսում ես *ավելի շատ զգալ ու ավելի քիչ մտածել:* 


Փոքրուց մենք սովորել ենք, որ վարդն, օրինակ ,  գեղեցիկ ծաղիկ է: Այդպես են մեզ ասել: Ու երբ նայում ենք վարդին, մենք պարզապես հիշում ենք, թե ինչ ինֆորմացիա ենք ստացել վարդի մասին դրսից: Մենք չենք նայում ներս, չենք փորձում լսել ` իսկ  ի՞նչ է  ասում  մեզ մեր ներքին  զգացողությունը : Եթե այն չի ասում, որ այն իսկապես գեղեցիկ է, ինչու՞  կրկնել:
Կամ նայելով լուսնին մի ասա, որ այն գեղեցիկ է, եթե դա ոչ թե քո՛ ներքին զգացողությունն է, այլ ինչ-որ պոետի:   

99% -ը  նրա ինչով լցված է  մեր  գլուխը, փոխառություն է:  Ու այդ 99 տոկոս անօգուտ աղբի մեջ կորում , խեղդվու է մեր մեկ տոկոսանոց ներքին զգացողությունը: Եթե դուրս նետենք ձեռքբերովի ձևակերպումները, կզտենք միջից մեր ներքին զգացողությունը, որը և այսպես կոչված վեցերորդ զգայարանն է. այն մեզ ինչ-որ բան է ասում իրերի ծագման մասին:

Մեծագույն վախերից մեկը վախն է ուրիշի կարծիքի նկատմամբ:  Դրա համար կարծիքն այդ ընդունում ենք ու դարձնում մերը, որպեսզի զգանք թիմակից, չզգանք մեզ  _ուրիշ_, չմնանք մենակ. իսկ դա վախից է:  Այն պահին, երբ ընդունում ես մենակությունդ ու էլ չես վախենում ամբոխից, այլևս ոչխար չես, դառնում ես առյուծ: Դա ազատության մռնչոցն է. երբ մարդը հասնում է բացարձակ լռության, նա մռնչում է առյուծի պես: Առաջին անգամ նա  մինչև վերջին ներվը զգում է իրական ազատությունը .  դա վախի բացարձակ բացակայությունն է: Թե ինչ են ասում մարդիկ, այլևս կարևոր չի, սուրբ են համարում  քեզ,  թե մեղավոր - էական չի, քո առաջին ու միակ դատավորն Աստված է: Իսկ Աստծուն կարող ես "հանդիպել" ամենուր.ծառերի մեջ, գետերի կողքին, սարերում, աստղերին նայելով. այն ամբողջ տիեզերրքն է, գոյը: Այն պահին, երբ մարդը հստակ զգում է, որ ազատ է լինել "սամիմ սաբոյ"  , կյանքը ձեռք է  բերում դինամիկ որակ: Ազատությունը թևեր է տալիս թռչելու արգելքների վրայով, ու հարկ չի լինում լռվել փակ դռների հետևում:

----------


## Mari_A

''....և եթե հանկարծ չհասնեմ լույսի, զուր չէին իմ բոլոր աղոթքները Տեր'': 
Հարգելի ժողովուրդ, Հավատը շատ լավ բան է, հավատացեք ու կհասնեք լույսի:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հարատև ձգտել նմանվել Աստծուն, որ սեր է։


լավ, բա խի՞ Աստված չթողեց մարդիկ Բաբելոնի աշտարակ սարքեն

----------


## Վարպետ

> լավ, բա խի՞ Աստված չթողեց մարդիկ Բաբելոնի աշտարակ սարքեն


Ընդունված է կարծել, որ այն ինչ Աստծուց չէ, սատանայից է: Այսինքն նա ընդամենը խաթարեց սատանյի` մարդկանց դեմ ուղղված սադրանքը` ուղղված ինքնաստվածացմանը:

----------


## Tanamasi

*Բարեկամ* ջան, իսկ եթե՞ մարդու ներքինը ասում է, որ աստված չկա։ Իմը դա է ասում՝ անկեղծ  :Cool: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ընդունված է կարծել, որ այն ինչ Աստծուց չէ, սատանայից է: Այսինքն նա ընդամենը խաթարեց սատանյի` մարդկանց դեմ ուղղված սադրանքը` ուղղված ինքնաստվածացմանը:


Եթե աստված այդքան հզոր է, ապա ինչո՞ւ վախեցավ, որ մարդ կարող է իրեն հավասար դառնալ։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Եթե աստված այդքան հզոր է, ապա ինչո՞ւ վախեցավ, որ մարդ կարող է իրեն հավասար դառնալ։


Հարցդ իր մեջ երկու սխալ միտք  է պարունակում.
_"մարդ կարող է իրեն հավասար դառնալ"_
_"վախեցավ"_

մարդ *չի կարող* հավասար դառնալ. չկա մարդու մեջ այդպիսի _կոդային_ հնարավորություն :  
որտեղի՞ց դա վերցրիր
եթե բաբելոնյան աշտարակաշինության մասին է խոսքը, ապա ինքնաստվածացման վտանգն էր, վտանգ ոչ թե Աստծու համար, այլ հենց մարդու, որը բերելու էր մարդու ինքնակործանմանը. Նա ընդամենը դա կանխեց: 

Ու հետևաբար ոչ թե _վախեցավ_, այլ * հոգ տարավ*:

Ու ընդհանրապես *Կատարելությունը* չի կարող վախենալ իր ստեղծածից. ամեն ինչ կատարելապես հաշվարկված է ՝  կարող ես համարել  :Cool: 
Նա միայն տվել է *ինքնադրսևորման* հնարավորություն, բայց դա արդեն այլ թեմա է:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Հարցդ իր մեջ երկու սխալ միտք  է պարունակում.
> _"մարդ կարող է իրեն հավասար դառնալ"_
> _"վախեցավ"_
> 
> մարդ *չի կարող* հավասար դառնալ. չկա մարդու մեջ այդպիսի _կոդային_ հնարավորություն :  
> որտեղի՞ց դա վերցրիր
> եթե բաբելոնյան աշտարակաշինության մասին է խոսքը, ապա ինքնաստվածացման վտանգն էր, վտանգ ոչ թե Աստծու համար, այլ հենց մարդու, որը բերելու էր մարդու ինքնակործանմանը. Նա ընդամենը դա կանխեց: 
> 
> Ու հետևաբար ոչ թե _վախեցավ_, այլ * հոգ տարավ*:
> ...


Այդ դեպքում էլ նա շատ սխալ քայլ արեց քանդելով աշտարակը՝ դրանով նա մարդկանց ավելի գրգռեց իր դեմ, իսկ ճիշտ կլիներ չմիջամտել, մարդիկ իրենք կտեսնեին իրենց արածի անհույսությունը և կզղջային՝ եթե իսկապես սխալ էին։ Միևնույն է ճշմարիտ աստվածությունը ստից կտարբերվեր։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Այդ դեպքում էլ նա շատ սխալ քայլ արեց քանդելով աշտարակը՝ դրանով նա մարդկանց ավելի գրգռեց իր դեմ, իսկ ճիշտ կլիներ չմիջամտել, մարդիկ իրենք կտեսնեին իրենց արածի անհույսությունը և կզղջային՝ եթե իսկապես սխալ էին։ Միևնույն է ճշմարիտ աստվածությունը ստից կտարբերվեր։


չէ, Mercury ջան, կան անդառնալի վիճակներ, որում մարդը կարող է հայտնվել. օրինակ, այդ _վիճակներից_ մեկն էլ հանգեցրեց ջրհեղեղի անհրաժեշտությանը:
Արածի անհույսություն տեսնել չկա, ու ոչ էլ զղջում կա՝ ինքնաստավծության հասնելու _վիճակի_ դեպքում, կարող է լինել միայն ավելի խորացող համոզվածություն, բայց հետևանքները անդառնալի են ու բերում են ինքնակործանման, ինչի մասին , ի դեպ, մարդն ինքն արդեն դադարելու էր _հոգ տանել_, քանի որ ինքն իր մասին անհանգստանալն արդեն զղջման հնարավորության հույս է…
Իսկ ստեղծողն անշուշտ հոգ է տանում իր ստեղծագործության մասին, ավելի՝ քան ստեղծագործությունն ինքը  :Smile:

----------


## Tanamasi

> չէ, Mercury ջան, կան անդառնալի վիճակներ, որում մարդը կարող է հայտնվել. օրինակ, այդ _վիճակներից_ մեկն էլ հանգեցրեց ջրհեղեղի անհրաժեշտությանը:
> Արածի անհույսություն տեսնել չկա, ու ոչ էլ զղջում կա՝ ինքնաստավծության հասնելու _վիճակի_ դեպքում, կարող է լինել միայն ավելի խորացող համոզվածություն, բայց հետևանքները անդառնալի են ու բերում են ինքնակործանման, ինչի մասին , ի դեպ, մարդն ինքն արդեն դադարելու էր _հոգ տանել_, քանի որ ինքն իր մասին անհանգստանալն արդեն զղջման հնարավորության հույս է…
> Իսկ ստեղծողն անշուշտ հոգ է տանում իր ստեղծագործության մասին, ավելի՝ քան ստեղծագործությունն ինքը


Եթե մարդս այդքան այլանդակ էակ է, ապա ինչո՞ւ է աստված նրա մասին հոգ տանում։ Միայն իր ստեղծագործությունը փրկելու համա՞ր։ Թող սրանց ջնջի, ավելի կատարյալներին ստեղծի, որոնք Եվայից խելոք կլինեն ու խնձորներով չեն տարվի։ Չէ, որ բարին ուղղակի իրավունք չունի վատին սատարելու։  :Angry2:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Եթե մարդս այդքան այլանդակ էակ է, ապա ինչո՞ւ է աստված նրա մասին հոգ տանում։ Միայն իր ստեղծագործությունը փրկելու համա՞ր։ Թող սրանց ջնջի, ավելի կատարյալներին ստեղծի, որոնք Եվայից խելոք կլինեն ու խնձորներով չեն տարվի։ Չէ, որ բարին ուղղակի իրավունք չունի վատին սատարելու։


սոփեստում ես, Mercury ջան, ո՞վ ասեց՝ այլանդակ էակ ա:
Աստված մարդուն ստեղծել ա իր նմանությամբ: Հասկացի դա՝ *սիրո*  ունակ, քանի որ Աստված ինքը սեր ա, բայց տվել ա նաև սեփական կամքի դրսևորման հնարավորություն ևս՝ էլի իր նմանությամբ: Մարդն ինքը կընտրի ջնջվի, թե մնա  :Wink: 
Իսկ թե ինչու _կատարյալ ռոբոտներ_  չի ստեղծել, ինչպես դու ես բողոքում, ես չեմ ստեղծողը, չեմ կարող ասել, բայց _մեղմ ասած_՝ առնվազն հետաքրքիր չէր լինի  :Cool: 
Կներես, եթե հարցերդ նույն կարգի են լինելու, երևի էլ չպատասխանեմ:

----------


## dvgray

Բարեկամ ջան, մի բան էլ ես ասեմ քո թույլատվությամբ:



> Եթե մարդս այդքան այլանդակ էակ է, ապա ինչո՞ւ է աստված նրա մասին հոգ տանում։ Միայն իր ստեղծագործությունը փրկելու համա՞ր։ Թող սրանց ջնջի, ավելի կատարյալներին ստեղծի, որոնք Եվայից խելոք կլինեն ու խնձորներով չեն տարվի։ Չէ, որ բարին ուղղակի իրավունք չունի վատին սատարելու։


Աստված ամեն ինչից զատ ու առաջ ասել ա որ մի քննիր անքննելին: Ու հետո ասել ա որ անքննելին նախ և առաջ ինքն ա՝ Աստվածը  :Smile: :
Հետո ոչ մեկս էլ հաստատ չենք կարող ասել, թե էս մի էկզեմպլրառը արդեն որերորդ անհաջաղ էկզեմպլիառն ա ու դեռ հլա դեռ քանի հատ կպահանջվի Աստծուց ստեղծել իրա նմանին, մինչև մի նորմալ բան ստեզծվի: Աստված էլ ոնց որ  ամեն մի նորմալ ինժեներ իր սխալների վրա է սովորում:
Հավամաբար էս հազարավոր ու միլիոնավոր տարիները մեր համարեն միլիոնավոր, իակ Աստծու համար մի կարճ ժամկետ են ու ինքը հիմա հերթական թեսթ դրայվն է անում  :Wink: 
 :Smile:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Բարեկամ ջան, մի բան էլ ես ասեմ քո թույլատվությամբ:
> 
> Աստված ամեն ինչից զատ ու առաջ ասել ա որ մի քննիր անքննելին: Ու հետո ասել ա որ անքննելին նախ և առաջ ինքն ա՝ Աստվածը :
> Հետո ոչ մեկս էլ հաստատ չենք կարող ասել, թե էս մի էկզեմպլրառը արդեն որերորդ անհաջաղ էկզեմպլիառն ա ու դեռ հլա դեռ քանի հատ կպահանջվի Աստծուց ստեղծել իրա նմանին, մինչև մի նորմալ բան ստեզծվի: Աստված էլ ոնց որ  ամեն մի նորմալ ինժեներ իր *սխալների վրա է սովորում:*
> Հավամաբար էս հազարավոր ու միլիոնավոր տարիները մեր համարեն միլիոնավոր, իակ Աստծու համար մի կարճ ժամկետ են ու ինքը հիմա հերթական թեսթ դրայվն է անում


Աաաաաաաաաա՜, բռնվեցիր, աստված ամեն ինչ գիտի, ինքը չի սովորում  :Tongue:   :LOL:

----------


## Արշակ

Ճիշտն ասած բոլոր գրառումները չեմ կարդացել, պատահաբար տեսա մի քանի գրառում ու որոշեցի մի փոքր խառնվեմ։  :Blush: 



> Հարցդ իր մեջ երկու սխալ միտք  է պարունակում.
> _"մարդ կարող է իրեն հավասար դառնալ"_
> _"վախեցավ"_
> 
> մարդ *չի կարող* հավասար դառնալ. չկա մարդու մեջ այդպիսի _կոդային_ հնարավորություն :  
> որտեղի՞ց դա վերցրիր


Բարեկամ ջան, նույն հարցն էլ քեզ եմ ուզում տալ։ Որտեղի՞ց վերցրեցիր, որ մարդու մեջ չկա կատարյալ լինելու(եթե հավասար լինելը դա նկատի ունես) _կոդային_ հնարավորությունը։ :Tongue: 
Եթե այդպես է, ուրեմն ինչո՞ւ էր Քրիստոսն ասում. «Կատարյալ եղեք, ինչպես ձեր Երկնավոր Հայրն է կատարյալ»։ :Unsure:  նաև ասում էր՝ «Դուք աստվածներ եք»։ :Think: 
Կամ ինչպես հենց դու վերը հիշատակեցիր. Աստված մարդուն ստեղծեց իր նմանությամբ։ Այսինքն՝ պետք է որ ենթադրել կատարյալ, աստվածային։ :Think: 





> սոփեստում ես, Mercury ջան, ո՞վ ասեց՝ այլանդակ էակ ա:
> Աստված մարդուն ստեղծել ա իր նմանությամբ: Հասկացի դա՝ *սիրո*  ունակ, քանի որ Աստված ինքը սեր ա, բայց տվել ա նաև սեփական կամքի դրսևորման հնարավորություն ևս՝ էլի իր նմանությամբ: Մարդն ինքը կընտրի ջնջվի, թե մնա 
> Իսկ թե ինչու _կատարյալ ռոբոտներ_  չի ստեղծել, ինչպես դու ես բողոքում, ես չեմ ստեղծողը, չեմ կարող ասել, բայց _մեղմ ասած_՝ առնվազն հետաքրքիր չէր լինի


Հարցը երևի կատարյալ բառի ընկալման մեջ է։ Եթե կատարյալ բառը հասկանանք էն իմաստով, որ մարդը սխալներ չաներ, այսինքն՝ ի վիճակի լիներ միայն ծրագրավորած ճիշտ բաներ անելու, ապա մարդը կլիներ, անհատականությունից, սեփական կամքից զուրկ ընդամենը լարած մեխանիզմ։ Էլ ո՞ւր է տեղ կատարելություն։ Բայց Աստված մարդուն տվել է ամենակարևորը՝ ազատություն՝ ազատ կամք ու ընտրության հնարավորություն։ Չէ՞ որ դա էլ կատարելության ամենակարևոր բաղարդիչներից մեկն է երևի։ Մարդն ինքն է ընտրում իր ինչպիսին լինելը։ Մարդու մեջ կան Աստծոն բնորոշ կատարելության բոլոր սերմերը, բայց նա ինքն է ընտրում՝ օգտագործի՞ դրանք, թե՞ ոչ։ Լա՞վը լինի, թե վատը, ճի՞շտ անի,  թե՞ սխալ։ Ուղղակի սխալն անելուց պիտի հաշվի առնենք տիեզերական պատճառահետևանքային օրենքը՝ ինչ ցանես, այն էլ կհնձես։ :Smile: 

Դե լավ շատ խոսեցի։ Գնամ քնելու։

----------


## dvgray

> Աաաաաաաաաա՜, բռնվեցիր, աստված ամեն ինչ գիտի, ինքը չի սովորում


Ո՞վ  բռնվեց  :Shok: 
Եթե խոսքը գնում ա մեր ամեն ինչի մասին, ապա ամեն ինչ գիտի: Տեսականորեն… Սակայն օրակտիկորեն մինչև մի բան սարքում ա, միջավայրը փոխվում ա ու ինքը նոր անհայտներ է մտցնում:  :Tongue: 
  Ասեմ որ Աստված ունի իր Աստվածը… Ու էսպես  շարունակ: Մեկը մեկի մեջ են մտած: Հրերախիան բուրգաձև է /կամ կոնաձև  :Xeloq: / 
Սակայն սա մեր գործը չի: Մենք գիտենք մեր Աստծուն, ու դա հերիք է:
 :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բարեկամ ջան, նույն հարցն էլ քեզ եմ ուզում տալ։ Որտեղի՞ց վերցրեցիր, որ մարդու մեջ չկա կատարյալ լինելու(եթե հավասար լինելը դա նկատի ունես) _կոդային_ հնարավորությունը։
> Եթե այդպես է, ուրեմն ինչո՞ւ էր Քրիստոսն ասում. «Կատարյալ եղեք, ինչպես ձեր Երկնավոր Հայրն է կատարյալ»։ նաև ասում էր՝ «Դուք աստվածներ եք»։
> Կամ ինչպես հենց դու վերը հիշատակեցիր. Աստված մարդուն ստեղծեց իր նմանությամբ։ Այսինքն՝ պետք է որ ենթադրել կատարյալ, աստվածային։


Արշակ ջան, մարդը դադարեց լինել կատարելապես _բարի_, երբ մեղք գործեց՝ սեփական ընտրությամբ: Ադամի մեղքը: Այսինքն մարդկային տեսակը ընտրեց չարի ու բարու *ճանաչողությունը*, որը նրան գցեց _"անգիտակից"_ կատարելության պատվանդանից:  Բայց դա մարդու ընտրությունն էր: Իսկ մարդկային կոդի մեջ կա _ընտրության_ ֆակտորը, որը մենք երբեմն անվանում ենք *կամք*:   Հենց էդ ֆակտորն  էլ ի դեպ իմաստն է Աստծո այս՝ _մարդ_ -արարչագործության. *սեփական ընտրություն*: Մարդը մյուս կենդանի և ոչ կենդանի միավորներից տարբերվում է հենց դրանով, մարդը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան *սեփական ընտրություն, կամքի դրսևորում*: _Անտի_բնազդ: Իհարկե բնազդներ էլ ունի, ինչպես ամեն կենդանի կոդ, բայց էդ բնազդային, բեյսիկ կոդին խառնված է, կամ սուպերվայզ ա անում _կամքի_ ֆակտորը՝ մի ուրիշ _բիոլոգիա_: Ծրագրավորման դասախոսս առաջին դասի ներածականում ասեց. մարդը ի վերջո կստեղծի հզոր, գերհզոր, մարդուն շատ մոտ կոմպյուտեր, բայց չի կարող երբեք ստեղծել _մարդ_, քանի որ չի կարող տալ կոդ՝ մաքուր, բացարձակ, անխառն *սեփական* ընտրության գործոնով: 

Եվ հետո, ասվում է, որ ստեղծեց իր նմանությամբ, բայց ոչ _ճիշտ իրենից_: Ու հայտնի չի, թե որ պահով է նմանությունը ու ինչում: 
Իսկ կատարյալ լինել՝ ես հասկանում եմ ունենալ կատարելության ձգտում, ինչը հատուկ ա մարդուն. համարենք այո, կատարելության կոդային հնարավորություն ունենք: 





> Հարցը երևի կատարյալ բառի ընկալման մեջ է։ Եթե կատարյալ բառը հասկանանք էն իմաստով, որ մարդը սխալներ չաներ, այսինքն՝ ի վիճակի լիներ միայն ծրագրավորած ճիշտ բաներ անելու, ապա մարդը կլիներ, անհատականությունից, սեփական կամքից զուրկ ընդամենը լարած մեխանիզմ։ Էլ ո՞ւր է տեղ կատարելություն։ Բայց Աստված մարդուն տվել է ամենակարևորը՝ ազատություն՝ ազատ կամք ու ընտրության հնարավորություն։ Չէ՞ որ դա էլ կատարելության ամենակարևոր բաղարդիչներից մեկն է երևի։ Մարդն ինքն է ընտրում իր ինչպիսին լինելը։ Մարդու մեջ կան Աստծոն բնորոշ կատարելության բոլոր սերմերը, բայց նա ինքն է ընտրում՝ օգտագործի՞ դրանք, թե՞ ոչ։ Լա՞վը լինի, թե վատը, ճի՞շտ անի,  թե՞ սխալ։ Ուղղակի սխալն անելուց պիտի հաշվի առնենք տիեզերական պատճառահետևանքային օրենքը՝ ինչ ցանես, այն էլ կհնձես։


վերևի գրածիդ պատասխանեցի, պատրաստվում էի այս՝ հաջորդ գրածդ կարդալ ու պատասխանել, էն էլ տեսա որ նույնն ես գրել, ինչ ես վերևում պատասխանեցի:
Լրիվ համամիտ եմ  :Smile: 
Բայց գրածս էլ չջնջեմ, էդքան գրել եմ էլի…   :Smile:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Ո՞վ  բռնվեց 
> Եթե խոսքը գնում ա մեր ամեն ինչի մասին, ապա ամեն ինչ գիտի: Տեսականորեն… Սակայն օրակտիկորեն մինչև մի բան սարքում ա, միջավայրը փոխվում ա ու ինքը նոր անհայտներ է մտցնում: 
>   Ասեմ որ Աստված ունի իր Աստվածը… Ու էսպես  շարունակ: Մեկը մեկի մեջ են մտած: Հրերախիան բուրգաձև է /կամ կոնաձև / 
> Սակայն սա մեր գործը չի: Մենք գիտենք մեր Աստծուն, ու դա հերիք է:


Դու հաստա՞տ քրիստոնյա ես։ Շտո-տո նե տո բաներ ես ասում  :Cool:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դու հաստա՞տ քրիստոնյա ես։ Շտո-տո նե տո բաներ ես ասում


Չեմ կարծում, որ նիտո բաներ կան գրված, լավ էլ Աստվածահաճո մտքեր են




> Ասեմ որ Աստված ունի իր Աստվածը… Ու էսպես շարունակ: Մեկը մեկի մեջ են մտած: Հրերախիան բուրգաձև է /կամ կոնաձև / 
> Սակայն սա մեր գործը չի: Մենք գիտենք մեր Աստծուն, ու դա հերիք է:


Սա կոսմոգոնիայի հիմնական պարադոքսալ խնդիրներից է: Մենք գիտենք նախավերջինը, բայց չգիտենք վերջինը: Կամ գիտենք երկրորդը, բայց չգիտենք առաջինը: Օրինակ - մեր մոլորակը մտնում է արեգակնային համակարգի մեջ, սա իր հերթին Ծիր Կաթին գալակտիկայի մեջ, սա իր հերթին ինչ-որ մեգա, գալակտիկայի մեջ, սա էլ իր հերթին ինչ-որ գեգա-գալակտիկայի մեջ, ու սենց շարունակ մինչև ամբողջակաան հասակացություն՝ տիեզերք: Մեն գիտենք վերջինը, ամբողջականը՝ տիեզերքը, բայց չգիտենք նախավերջինը, այսինք որոնք են այն մեծ էլեմենտները որոնց ամբողջությունը կազմում է տիեզերքը: Գեգա-գեգա-մեգա-գալակտիկակնե՞րը: Եսի՞մ: Տենց էլ Աստծո դեպքում: Մենք գիտենք նրան իր ամբողջության ու միասնության մեջ, որպես ամեն ԲԱՆԻ ստեղծող ու արարիչ, բայց մենք չգիտենք թե ինչ կա նրանից առաջ ու հետո, ու նա ինքն էլ մի մասն է ԲԱՆԻ:

----------


## Grace43

> Չեմ կարծում, որ նիտո բաներ կան գրված, լավ էլ Աստվածահաճո մտքեր են
> 
> 
> 
> Սա կոսմոգոնիայի հիմնական պարադոքսալ խնդիրներից է: Մենք գիտենք նախավերջինը, բայց չգիտենք վերջինը: Կամ գիտենք երկրորդը, բայց չգիտենք առաջինը: Օրինակ - մեր մոլորակը մտնում է արեգակնային համակարգի մեջ, սա իր հերթին Ծիր Կաթին գալակտիկայի մեջ, սա իր հերթին ինչ-որ մեգա, գալակտիկայի մեջ, սա էլ իր հերթին ինչ-որ գեգա-գալակտիկայի մեջ, ու սենց շարունակ մինչև ամբողջակաան հասակացություն՝ տիեզերք: Մեն գիտենք վերջինը, ամբողջականը՝ տիեզերքը, բայց չգիտենք նախավերջինը, այսինք որոնք են այն մեծ էլեմենտները որոնց ամբողջությունը կազմում է տիեզերքը: Գեգա-գեգա-մեգա-գալակտիկակնե՞րը: Եսի՞մ: Տենց էլ Աստծո դեպքում: Մենք գիտենք նրան իր ամբողջության ու միասնության մեջ, որպես ամեն ԲԱՆԻ ստեղծող ու արարիչ, բայց մենք չգիտենք թե ինչ կա նրանից առաջ ու հետո, ու նա ինքն էլ մի մասն է ԲԱՆԻ:


Հարցն ել նրանում է,որ Աստծուց հետո ոչինչ չկա:Նա է սկիզբն ու վերջը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հարցն ել նրանում է,որ Աստծուց հետո ոչինչ չկա:Նա է սկիզբն ու վերջը:


Համաձայն եմ, բայց այս պարադոքսալ պնդիրը կա նաև Աստվածաշնչում, հենց առաջին տողերում: 




> Ի սկզբանէ Աստուած ստեղծեց երկինքն ու երկիրը։ Երկիրն անձեւ ու անկազմ էր, *խաւար* էր տիրում անհունի վրայ, եւ Աստծու հոգին շրջում էր ջրերի վրայ։ Եւ Աստուած ասաց. «Թող լոյս լինի»։ Եւ լոյս եղաւ։ Աստուած տեսաւ, որ լոյսը լաւ է, եւ Աստուած լոյսը բաժանեց *խաւարից*։


Ուշադրություն, որ Աստված խավարը չի ստեղծում: Խավարը կար:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Համաձայն եմ, բայց այս պարադոքսալ պնդիրը կա նաև Աստվածաշնչում, հենց առաջին տողերում: 
> 
> 
> 
> Ուշադրություն, որ Աստված խավարը չի ստեղծում: Խավարը կար:


Արդյո՞ք խավարը գոյություն ունի :Think:  Արդյո՞ք խավարը գոյություն ունի լույսից անկախ։ Ուրեմն աքսիոմ. որևէ բան գոյություն ունի, եթե նրա գոյությունը հնարավոր է պատկերացնել անկախ որևէ այլ բանի գոյությունից։ Օրինակ գոյություն ունի այս ստեղնաշարը որով ես գրում եմ, և նրա գոյությունը կախված չի որևէ այլ բանի գոյությունից կամ չգոյությունից։ Ես կարող եմ ստեղնաշարի բացակայությունը կոչել անստեղնաշարություն, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ անստեղնաշարությունը որպես սուբստանց գոյություն ունի և այն հնարավոր է ստեծել ստեղնաշարից անկախ։  Պետք է պարզապես վերացնել ստեղնաշարը։ Խավարը դա լույսի բացակայությունն է, իսկ բացակայությունը դա որևէ բանի չգոյությունն է և ոչ թե գոյությունը։ Ինչպես որ հիմարությունը դա խելոքության բացակայությունն է, կամ ցուրտը դա ջերմության կամ էներգիայի բացակայությունն է։ Ուրեմն խավարը ոչ թե կար, այլ լույսը չկար, խավարը չի կարող լինել :LOL:  :Tongue:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արդյո՞ք խավարը գոյություն ունի Արդյո՞ք խավարը գոյություն ունի լույսից անկախ։ Ուրեմն աքսիոմ. որևէ բան գոյություն ունի, եթե նրա գոյությունը հնարավոր է պատկերացնել անկախ որևէ այլ բանի գոյությունից։ Օրինակ գոյություն ունի այս ստեղնաշարը որով ես գրում եմ, և նրա գոյությունը կախված չի որևէ այլ բանի գոյությունից կամ չգոյությունից։ Ես կարող եմ ստեղնաշարի բացակայությունը կոչել անստեղնաշարություն, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ անստեղնաշարությունը որպես սուբստանց գոյություն ունի և այն հնարավոր է ստեծել ստեղնաշարից անկախ։  Պետք է պարզապես վերացնել ստեղնաշարը։ *Խավարը դա լույսի բացակայությունն է*, իսկ բացակայությունը դա որևէ բանի չգոյությունն է և ոչ թե գոյությունը։ Ինչպես որ հիմարությունը դա խելոքության բացակայությունն է, կամ ցուրտը դա ջերմության կամ էներգիայի բացակայությունն է։ Ուրեմն խավարը ոչ թե կար, այլ լույսը չկար, խավարը չի կարող լինել


Իսկ ինչի՞ չես նայում հակառակ տեսանկյունից: Լույսը դա խավարի բացակայությունն է: Խավարը կար ու լույսը բաժանվեց խավարից, որ մենք տեսնենք լույսը: Կարծես Աստվածաշունչը հենց այդպես էլ ասում է. « *Աստուած լոյսը բաժանեց խաւարից*»: Որեմն խավարը կար, առանց լույսի, ու այն ինչ կար, դրանից բաժանվեց լույսը  :LOL:  :Tongue:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իսկ ինչի՞ չես նայում հակառակ տեսանկյունից: Լույսը դա խավարի բացակայությունն է: Խավարը կար ու լույսը բաժանվեց խավարից, որ մենք տեսնենք լույսը: Կարծես Աստվածաշունչը հենց այդպես էլ ասում է. « *Աստուած լոյսը բաժանեց խաւարից*»: Որեմն խավարը կար, առանց լույսի, ու այն ինչ կար, դրանից բաժանվեց լույսը


Դե այդ դեպքում կամ պիտի աշխարհը ինվերսենք, կամ էլ խավարի գեներատորի սխեմայի տեղ ես ինձ ասում եղբայր :Tongue:

----------


## Hrayr

> Իսկ ինչի՞ չես նայում հակառակ տեսանկյունից: Լույսը դա խավարի բացակայությունն է: Խավարը կար ու լույսը բաժանվեց խավարից, որ մենք տեսնենք լույսը: Կարծես Աստվածաշունչը հենց այդպես էլ ասում է. « *Աստուած լոյսը բաժանեց խաւարից*»: Որեմն խավարը կար, առանց լույսի, ու այն ինչ կար, դրանից բաժանվեց լույսը


Չեմ հասկանում դու սովորության համաձայն ես հակառակվում թե իսկապես այդպես ես մտծում։

Գրված է. «Աստված լույս է և նրա մեջ բնավ խավար չկա...»
«Ամեն բան անով եղավ և առանց նրա բան չեղավ...»
Հետևություն. երբ լույսը կար խավար չկար։
Աստված ինչ որ ստեղծեց բարի էր և նա չի ստեղծել խավարը, իսկ որտեղի՞ց առաջացավ խավարը։ 
Պատասխանը թողնում եմ ձեզ։ Ի՞նչ կլինի մի քիչ էլ մտածեք։

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Իսկ ինչի՞ չես նայում հակառակ տեսանկյունից: Լույսը դա խավարի բացակայությունն է: Խավարը կար ու լույսը բաժանվեց խավարից, որ մենք տեսնենք լույսը: Կարծես Աստվածաշունչը հենց այդպես էլ ասում է. « *Աստուած լոյսը բաժանեց խաւարից*»: Որեմն խավարը կար, առանց լույսի, ու այն ինչ կար, դրանից բաժանվեց լույսը


լույսը խավարի բացակայությունը չէ, խավարն է լույսի բացակայությունը: Ու սա փոխադարձ ճշմարիտ չէ  :Smile:  որն ի դեպ լրիվ փոխում է իրերի դրությունը  :Wink: 
Խավար /լինի հոգեբանական, թե մատերիալիստական/ _գոյություն չունի_. այն լույսի՝ այսինքն _գոյի_ բացակայությունն է, այսինքն *չ*գոյը, այն է ՝  գոյություն չունի:
Երբ լույսն անջատում ես, չես հայտնվում ինչ-որ _նոր_ տեղ, որի անունն է _խավար_, այլ պարզապես լույս չկա, բացակա է, բայց *դու նույն տեղում ես*  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չեմ հասկանում դու սովորության համաձայն ես հակառակվում թե իսկապես այդպես ես մտծում։


Իսկ քո համար մե՞կ չի:




> Գրված է. «Աստված լույս է և նրա մեջ բնավ խավար չկա...»
> «Ամեն բան անով եղավ և առանց նրա բան չեղավ...»
> Հետևություն. երբ լույսը կար խավար չկար։
> Աստված ինչ որ ստեղծեց բարի էր և նա չի ստեղծել խավարը, իսկ որտեղի՞ց առաջացավ խավարը։ 
> Պատասխանը թողնում եմ ձեզ։ Ի՞նչ կլինի մի քիչ էլ մտածեք։


Լույսն ու խավարը ամենաօգտագործվող տերմիններ են յուրաքանչյուր կրոնական կամ փիլիսոփայական համակարգում: Լույսն ու սպիտակը ասոցացվում են բարու հետ, սևն ու խավարը չարի հետ: Ավելի նուրբ փիլիսոփայական կամ կրոնական համակարգերը լույսն ու խավարը ասոցացնում են կարոգ ու կանոնի ու քաոսի հետ: Փաստորեն խավարն ու լույսը կրոնում ունեմ հստակ էթիկական հատկանիշներ:

Մի կողմ դնենք խավարի ու լույսի ֆիզիիկական հատկանիշները, քանի որ հիմա տեսւթյուններ կան որոնք նույն ֆիզիկական հատկանիշներ են տալիս խավարին, ինչ տրադիցիոն տրվում է լույսին: Ես ֆիզիկայից քիչ բան եմ հասկանում, բայց սև խոռոչների տեսությունը, խավարի տեսությունը, հակամատերիայի տեսությունը, դրանք խավարի ֆիզիկական հատկանիշները ուսումնասիրում են այնպես ինչպես լույսինը: 

Ասածս ինչ է, որ Աստավծ չստեղծեց խավարը, բայց առանձնացրեց լուսյը խավարից: Ու դրանք Աստվածաշնչի առաջին տողերն են: Ու Աստված, լույսի ու խավարի էթիկական ընկալման տեսանկյունից, բարին առանձնացրեց չարից, ու մեզ տվեց բարին: Ու քանի որ մենք ընկալում ենք միայն Աստվածային բարին, ապա չենք կարող ասել, որ Աստված ստեղծեց նաև չարը, կամ խավարը, կամ քաոսը: Մենք ընդունում ենք որ այն կար:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> լույսը խավարի բացակայությունը չէ, խավարն է լույսի բացակայությունը: Ու սա փոխադարձ ճշմարիտ չէ  որն ի դեպ լրիվ փոխում է իրերի դրությունը 
> Խավար /լինի հոգեբանական, թե մատերիալիստական/ _գոյություն չունի_. այն լույսի՝ այսինքն _գոյի_ բացակայությունն է, այսինքն *չ*գոյը, այն է ՝  գոյություն չունի:
> Երբ լույսն անջատում ես, չես հայտնվում ինչ-որ _նոր_ տեղ, որի անունն է _խավար_, այլ պարզապես լույս չկա, բացակա է, բայց *դու նույն տեղում ես*


Լավ բացատրություն էր: 

Ամեն դեպքում, դու չես հայտնվում նոր տեղում, դու նույն տեղում ես, բայց լրիվ ուրիշ պայմաններում: Ինչ է լինում քո հետ, երբ լույսն անջատում են: Դու վախենում ես: Վախն էլ խավարի հետ ասոցացվող հասկացություններից մեկն է: Մենք չենք ընդունում խավարի գոյությունը քանի որ վախենում ենք խավարից: Ու ճիշտ ենք անում:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Դե այդ դեպքում կամ պիտի աշխարհը ինվերսենք, կամ էլ խավարի գեներատորի սխեմայի տեղ ես ինձ ասում եղբայր


Սև խոռոչները: 

Իսկ աշխարհն ինվերսելու կարիք չկա: Ասում են, որ ինվերս աշխարհը գոյություն ունի: Ամեն ատերիա ունի իր հակամատերիան: Նայի, ուստա, ասում եմ, ասում են: Եսի՞մ, կարող ա խաբում են:  :Tongue:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Սև խոռոչները: 
> 
> Իսկ աշխարհն ինվերսելու կարիք չկա: Ասում են, որ ինվերս աշխարհը գոյություն ունի: Ամեն ատերիա ունի իր հակամատերիան: Նայի, ուստա, ասում եմ, ասում են: Եսի՞մ, կարող ա խաբում են:


Սև խոռոչները կամ տեզերքի այլ մութ զոնաները պարզապես լույսի կլանիչներ են, եթե լույսը առհասարակ չլինի, դու սև խոռոչները չես տեսնի ախպերս։ Այսինքն խավարի գիտակցումը կամ դետեկտումը միևնույն է կախված է լույսի գոյությունից։ Հակամատերիա գոյություն ունի, բայց խավարոտ վայրերը պարդադիր չի որ լցված լինեն հակամատերիայով, պարզապես կա նաև տարբերակ որ այնտեղ բացակայում է լույսը։ Սկզբունքորեն փիլիսոփայական տեսանկյունից հնարավոր է որ գոյություն ունեն նաև հակաֆոտոններ, որոնք անկախ ամեն ինչից խավարն են, որ կան ու որոնք չեզոքացնում են ֆոտոնները ու ծառայում են չարին։ :Think:  Բայց սուբստանցի տրանսցենդենտ աբստրակցիայի ափրոկսիմացիոն անալիզից բխում է, որ խավարը ասոցիացվում է դատարկության կամ չգոյության հետ :Think:  ( :LOL: )

----------


## Hrayr

> Լույսն ու խավարը ամենաօգտագործվող տերմիններ են յուրաքանչյուր կրոնական կամ փիլիսոփայական համակարգում: Լույսն ու սպիտակը ասոցացվում են բարու հետ, սևն ու խավարը չարի հետ: Ավելի նուրբ փիլիսոփայական կամ կրոնական համակարգերը լույսն ու խավարը ասոցացնում են կարոգ ու կանոնի ու քաոսի հետ: Փաստորեն խավարն ու լույսը կրոնում ունեմ հստակ էթիկական հատկանիշներ:
> 
> Մի կողմ դնենք խավարի ու լույսի ֆիզիիկական հատկանիշները, քանի որ հիմա տեսւթյուններ կան որոնք նույն ֆիզիկական հատկանիշներ են տալիս խավարին, ինչ տրադիցիոն տրվում է լույսին: Ես ֆիզիկայից քիչ բան եմ հասկանում, բայց սև խոռոչների տեսությունը, խավարի տեսությունը, հակամատերիայի տեսությունը, դրանք խավարի ֆիզիկական հատկանիշները ուսումնասիրում են այնպես ինչպես լույսինը: 
> 
> Ասածս ինչ է, որ Աստավծ չստեղծեց խավարը, բայց առանձնացրեց լուսյը խավարից: Ու դրանք Աստվածաշնչի առաջին տողերն են: Ու Աստված, լույսի ու խավարի էթիկական ընկալման տեսանկյունից, բարին առանձնացրեց չարից, ու մեզ տվեց բարին: Ու քանի որ մենք ընկալում ենք միայն Աստվածային բարին, ապա չենք կարող ասել, որ Աստված ստեղծեց նաև չարը, կամ խավարը, կամ քաոսը: Մենք ընդունում ենք որ այն կար:


Մի կենտրոնացի գիտական բացատրությունների վրա, գիտությունը բացատրում է այնպես ինչպես ընկալում է, Աստված ասում է այնպես ինչպես կա։
Իսկ եթե դու հակված ես գիտության կողմը անկեղծ ասեմ միշտ մի ինչ–որ սխալի կհանդիպես։ պատճառն այն է, որ գիտությունը սծալի գործակից է դնում որը թվում է թե աննշան է, սակայն հերիք է մի քանի պարապետր փոխես կստացվի այնքան զգալի որ արդյունքը իրականության հետ որ մի կապ չի ունենա։
Պարզ օրինակ է Նյուտոնյան մեխանիկան, որը մի քանի դար շարունակ գլխավորում էր ողջ գիտությունը և բոլոր երևույթները բացատրվում էին նրանով։

Կրկնում եմ, Աստված հավիտենական է, իսկ խավարը սկսել է գոյություն ունենալ ինչ–որ ժամանակից։ Որտեղի՞ց առաջացավ այն։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց սուբստանցի տրանսցենդենտ աբստրակցիայի ափրոկսիմացիոն անալիզից բխում է, որ խավարը ասոցիացվում է դատարկության կամ չգոյության հետ ()


Քո ասածը քեզ դուր եկա՞վ:  :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Մի կենտրոնացի գիտական բացատրությունների վրա, գիտությունը բացատրում է այնպես ինչպես ընկալում է, Աստված ասում է այնպես ինչպես կա։
> Իսկ եթե դու հակված ես գիտության կողմը անկեղծ ասեմ միշտ մի ինչ–որ սխալի կհանդիպես։ պատճառն այն է, որ գիտությունը սծալի գործակից է դնում որը թվում է թե աննշան է, սակայն հերիք է մի քանի պարապետր փոխես կստացվի այնքան զգալի որ արդյունքը իրականության հետ որ մի կապ չի ունենա։
> Պարզ օրինակ է Նյուտոնյան մեխանիկան, որը մի քանի դար շարունակ գլխավորում էր ողջ գիտությունը և բոլոր երևույթները բացատրվում էին նրանով։
> 
> Կրկնում եմ, Աստված հավիտենական է, իսկ խավարը սկսել է գոյություն ունենալ ինչ–որ ժամանակից։ Որտեղի՞ց առաջացավ այն։


Չէ եղբայր, հակված չեմ բացատրել որևէ բան գիտությամբ, քանի որ շատ պարզ, խելքս էտքան չի հասնում: 

Իսկ վերջին հարցիդ պատասխանը ես էլ ուզում իմանամ: Որտեղի՞ց եկավ: Լույսի ստեղծումից հետո՞: Բա ինչի՞ գրված, որ Աստված լույսը բաժանեց խավարից:

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
Ինչպես ասում են, ասում խոսում ենք, ու կարծես ոչ մի վատ բան չենք ասում: Մարդկային արարածներ ենք, ընդունում ենք այն ինչ Գրված է: Բայց հարցեր ենք տալիս: Չնայած ինքս եմ մի երկու օր առաջ գրել բառացիորեն հետևյալը 





> Ու վերջին հաշվով, ո՞վ ենք մենք վաբշե, որ Աստծո գործերը քննարկենք: Ընդհանրապես կրոնը ընկալելի է միայն այն դեպքում, եթե ընդունվում են նրա դոգմատները - Աստված արարեց աշխարհը, Աստված ուղարկեց փրչին ու մեզ մաքրեց մեր մեղքերից, Փրկիչը հարություն առավ, ու սպասում ենք Փրկչի երկրորդ գալստյանն ու դատաստանին; Սրանք դոգմատներ են, չեն քննարկվում: Եթե քննարկում ես որևէ մի դոգմատի ճշմարիտ լինելը, դադարում ես քրիստոնեա լինելուց:

----------


## nune'

Ես կասեմ, որ, հավատում եմ..օրեցօր ավելի ու ավելի..ամեն անգամ այնպիսի բաներ են լինում, որոնք չեն կարող ուղղակի զուգադիպություն կամ չգիտեմ ինչ լինել..ամեն մարդ իր մեջ ունի հավատ դեպի այդ Անբացատրելին, որին մի մասը Աստված է կոչում, իսկ մյուս մասը անուն չի տալիս..ես հավատում եմ…

----------


## Grace43

Օրեցօր ավելանւմ են Աստծուն հավատացողները,և օրեցօր ավելանում են նրանց հալածողները,Աստծուն դեմ կանգնողները:Հենց այս ամենը վկայում է,որ Աստված կա:Չի կարող մի բանի մասին այսքան խոսացվել,եթե այն գոյություն չունի:Առավել ևս,որ այս հարցի շուրջ խոսում և խորհում են 21 դար և ավելի:

----------


## Katka

Կարծում եմ մենք բոլորս ապրում և մեռնում ենք հավատալով: Ես ավելի շատ կարևորում եմ " ես հավատում եմ" , այլ ոչ թե " ես հավատում եմ Աստծոն, ծառին, դևին" :Smile: 
Հավատա ինքդ քեզ, հավատա ներքին ձայնիդ, հավատա որ կյանքը ստեղծված է ապրելու, սիրելու, գործելու, բարու,չարի , դժվարությունների համար:
Հավատա քո սկզբունքներին և վայելիր կյաքը` շարունակելով հավատալ......
Katka

----------


## Hrayr

> Իսկ վերջին հարցիդ պատասխանը ես էլ ուզում իմանամ: Որտեղի՞ց եկավ: Լույսի ստեղծումից հետո՞: Բա ինչի՞ գրված, որ Աստված լույսը բաժանեց խավարից:


Երբ հրեշտակապետը հպարտացավ Աստծո դեմ, երբ մեղանչեց, Աստված վար նետեց նրան, ծածկեց իրեն, սատանային զատեց իրենից։
սատանան հայտնվեց մի տեղ որտեղ արդեն Աստված չկար, հետևաբար այդ տեղը խավար էր։
Քանի դեռ լույսի աղբյուրը գոյություն ունի խավար չես կարող մտցնել, բայց հերիք է ծածկես լույսը և անմիջապես խավար կառաջանա։
Հուսով եմ սպառիչ էր պատասխանը։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երբ հրեշտակապետը հպարտացավ Աստծո դեմ, երբ մեղանչեց, Աստված վար նետեց նրան, ծածկեց իրեն, սատանային զատեց իրենից։
> սատանան հայտնվեց մի տեղ որտեղ արդեն Աստված չկար, հետևաբար այդ տեղը խավար էր։
> Քանի դեռ լույսի աղբյուրը գոյություն ունի խավար չես կարող մտցնել, բայց հերիք է ծածկես լույսը և անմիջապես խավար կառաջանա։
> Հուսով եմ սպառիչ էր պատասխանը։


Սպառիչ էր: Այս հարցի նարավոր մեկ տասնյակ սպառիչ պատասխաններից մեկն էլ սա կարող է լինել: Դեմ բան ասել չեմ կարող:

----------


## Brigada

իհարկե այո

----------


## nenesys

Աստծո գոյության մասին մոտ մինչև մեր թվարկությունը բազմաթիվ "ապացույցներ" կաին , իսկ հենց վոր մարդկությունը սկսեց կտրուկ զարգանալ էլ ոչ մի ապացույցներ չեն հայտնվում, վորովհետև դրանք այն ժամանակ տարածում էր եկեղեցին որը այն ժամանակ պարզապես ամբողջությամբ հիմնված էր ստի ու արյան վրա, և հին եկեղեցու անհետանալուց հետո կարծես թե անհետացավ նաև աստված. ինչով կբացատրեք դա?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ո՞վ է ասում, թե անցյալում «ապացույցներ» եղել են և ո՞վ է ասում, թե հիմա «ապացույցներ» կան: Այն, ինչ կատարվել է այն ժամանակներում, քեզ նման անհավատներն էլի պատահականություն կամ չգիտեմ ինչ են անվանել: Այն, ինչ կատարվում է հիմա, քեզ նման անհավատների համար նորից պատահականություն է: Հավատքն այնպիսի բան է, որի համար ապացույցներ պետք չեն, իսկ անհավատին նույնիսկ ամենահզոր ապացույցը չի փրկի: 

Իմ կյանքում շատ բաներ են եղել, երբ ես վստահ եմ եղել, որ Աստծո ձեռքի գործն է, բայց դրանք պատմելն իմաստ չունի. դու կանվանես պատահականություն, երևակայություն և այլն:

----------


## nenesys

> Ո՞վ է ասում, թե անցյալում «ապացույցներ» եղել են և ո՞վ է ասում, թե հիմա «ապացույցներ» կան: Այն, ինչ կատարվել է այն ժամանակներում, քեզ նման անհավատներն էլի պատահականություն կամ չգիտեմ ինչ են անվանել: Այն, ինչ կատարվում է հիմա, քեզ նման անհավատների համար նորից պատահականություն է: Հավատքն այնպիսի բան է, որի համար ապացույցներ պետք չեն, իսկ անհավատին նույնիսկ ամենահզոր ապացույցը չի փրկի: 
> 
> Իմ կյանքում շատ բաներ են եղել, երբ ես վստահ եմ եղել, որ Աստծո ձեռքի գործն է, բայց դրանք պատմելն իմաստ չունի. դու կանվանես պատահականություն, երևակայություն և այլն:


Թերագնահատումես ինձ , Ընդհակառակը ես միշտ առաջնորդվում եմ կարգախոսով որ ոչինչ պատահականություն չի (պատահականություն գոյություն չունի դա վերացական հասկացություն է) . Ապացույցներ նկատի ունեմ Մարդկանց ( օրինակ Մովսեսը և մյուս սրփերը և իհարկե նաև Նազովրեցի Հիսուսին) որոնց նման գլոբալ մաշտաբով ընտրյալներ այլևս չկան. Չգիտեմ Գուցէ և աստված եղել է մարդկանց հետ բայց հիմա կարծում եմ որ նա երես է թեքել մեզանից, և եթե այդպես է նա արդար է վարվել, դե նաեք թե մարդկությունը ինչեր է արել......................
Եկեղեցին մարդկանց էր կախում գոչելով "Հանուն Աստծու"
Մարդկանց կախում , գլխատում , վառում էին հրապարակավ
Այդքան պատերազմներ չեմ խոսում անգամ 1ին և 2-րդ համաշխարայինների մասին
Աստծու միակ որդուն խաչեցին հենց մարդիք, արդարացնելով թե հիսուսն ինքն էր ուզում այդ գնով փրկել մարդկությանը
Ինկվիզիցիա,,,,,, կարծում եմ խոսքերն ավելորդ են
Սպիդը որը իմիջիայլոց հենց մարդիք իրենց գլխին բերեցին
Հոմոսեքսուլիզմ 
Վերջերս ել լսեցի լուրերով որ չինաստանում հայրը իր աղջկանից 2 երեխա ուներ
Եկեղեցի որը Աստծու անունով դարեր ի վեր վախեցնում էր մարդկանց և նրանցից հարկեր կորզում
Այս ցանկը կարելի է շարունակել անվերջ,
և ես կարծում եմ որ կա թե չկա Աստված նա մեզնից շուտ է երես թեքել և դրանում մեղավոր ենք հենց մենք,

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աստված մեզնից երբեք երես չի թեքել: Ցավոք, երես թեքողը մենք ենք: Անառակ որդու վերադարձը կարդացե՞լ ես: Մենք անառակ որդիներ ենք, իսկ Աստված հայրն է, որը ճամփին կանգնած իր որդուն է սպասում՝ միշտ պատրաստ լինելով գրկաբաց ընդունել: Միայն պետք է վերադառնալ…

----------


## nenesys

> Աստված մեզնից երբեք երես չի թեքել: Ցավոք, երես թեքողը մենք ենք: Անառակ որդու վերադարձը կարդացե՞լ ես: Մենք անառակ որդիներ ենք, իսկ Աստված հայրն է, որը ճամփին կանգնած իր որդուն է սպասում՝ միշտ պատրաստ լինելով գրկաբաց ընդունել: Միայն պետք է վերադառնալ…


Ճիշտն ասած ես դեռ համարձակություն չեն գտնում վերադառնալու, հավատալու նրան և հետը խոսելու համար, շատ եմ վախենում հիասթափվելուց, պատասխան չլսելուց. Որովհետև իմ կյանքում վաղուց արդեն ամեն ինչ իմասազրկվել է և միակ հույսը ինձ վերագտնելու դա իմ մեջ ասծուն գտնելն է , բայց վախենում եմ, կշեռքի 2 նժարներին էլ մեծ բան է դրված ՝ կամ կփրկվեմ կամ վերջնականապես կկործանվեմ. շատ եմ մտածել այս մասին բայց քաջությամբ տենց էլ չեմ լցվել, և եթե հանկարծ այս վերջին հույսսել մարի միակ բանն որ ինձ կմնա վերջ տալն է իմ անիմաստ գոյությանը.  կողքից լսողը կասի թե 18 տարեկանեմ ինչու պիտի կյանքից բողոքեմ, բայց եթե կյանքս անգամ ամենավառ ձևով պատմեմ ձանձրույթից կհոգնի իսկ խխճահարութունից կլացի, բանը նրանում չի թե ծանր կյանք եմ ումեցել այլ նրանում է վոր մեջը իմաստ չի եղել.
Անգամ մարդ չկա վոր հետը կիսվեմ ու ինձ հասկանա միակ հույսս նա է

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իսկ դու փորձիր Աստծո հետ կիսվել  :Wink:  Վստահ եմ, որ պատասխան կստանաս  :Smile:

----------


## nenesys

> Իսկ դու փորձիր Աստծո հետ կիսվել  Վստահ եմ, որ պատասխան կստանաս


Է.... գիտես ինչքանեմ ուզում բայց չեմ կարող, իմ համար կյանքում ամենաանտանելի բանը դա հիասթափությունն ա, իսկ կիսվելու համար պետք է սկզբում լիովին հավատամ

----------


## Amanita

> Իսկ դու փորձիր Աստծո հետ կիսվել  Վստահ եմ, որ պատասխան կստանաս


Ես կիսվել եմ, պատասխանն էլ ստացել եմ:


Իսկ հիմա բոլորիդ եմ ուղղում խոսքս.
Մեկդ ասում ա աստված իրա մեջ ա, մյուսն ասում ա աստված եկեղեցիում ա, են մյուսն ասում ա աստված վերեվն ա, չի էրևում, անտեսանելի ա, պախկված ա.....  ու սենց շարունակ:
Էդ նույն աստվածը ձեզ խելք ա տվել մտածելու համար, ու էկեք էտ ձեր խառնաշփոթ իրավիճակը մի կողմ դրեք ու մտածեք:  Բոլորդ էլ աստծո մասին կամ կարդացել եք աստվածաշնչից կամ լսել եք ձեր մեծերից, որոնք էլ  իրանց հերթին կարդացել են աստվածաշնչից: Ուրիշ աղբյուրներ չկան ....  Ճիշտ ա?  հույս ունեմ համամիտ եք:

Աստվածաշնչի մեջ գրված ա շատ հասկանալի ձևով, թե ով ա, կամ ինչ ա աստվածը, այսինքն կոնկրետ նկարագրված ա ԱՍՏՎԱԾ բառը: Ու դուք ուզում եք ՎԵՐԱձևակերպեք էտ հասկացությունը: Սխալ ա, Ճիշտ չի, ուղղակի ամոթ ա  :Smile: 

ՀԻՄԱ.  Դուք հավատում եք աստվածաշնչում գտնվող "բովանդակալից" տողերին?
Вот в чём вопрос!

----------


## nenesys

> Ես կիսվել եմ, պատասխանն էլ ստացել եմ:
> 
> 
> Իսկ հիմա բոլորիդ եմ ուղղում խոսքս.
> Մեկդ ասում ա աստված իրա մեջ ա, մյուսն ասում ա աստված եկեղեցիում ա, են մյուսն ասում ա աստված վերեվն ա, չի էրևում, անտեսանելի ա, պախկված ա.....  ու սենց շարունակ:
> Էդ նույն աստվածը ձեզ խելք ա տվել մտածելու համար, ու էկեք էտ ձեր խառնաշփոթ իրավիճակը մի կողմ դրեք ու մտածեք:  Բոլորդ էլ աստծո մասին կամ կարդացել եք աստվածաշնչից կամ լսել եք ձեր մեծերից, որոնք էլ  իրանց հերթին կարդացել են աստվածաշնչից: Ուրիշ աղբյուրներ չկան ....  Ճիշտ ա?  հույս ունեմ համամիտ եք:
> 
> Աստվածաշնչի մեջ գրված ա շատ հասկանալի ձևով, թե ով ա, կամ ինչ ա աստվածը, այսինքն կոնկրետ նկարագրված ա ԱՍՏՎԱԾ բառը: Ու դուք ուզում եք ՎԵՐԱձևակերպեք էտ հասկացությունը: Սխալ ա, Ճիշտ չի, ուղղակի ամոթ ա 
> 
> ...


Ոչ. աստվածաշունչը մարդու գրածնա, եկեղեցու մասին անգամ մի ել խոսա (տերտեր կոչեցյալներից զարզանդում եմ)
Աստվածաշունչը շատ լավ գիրքա բայ ընդամենը գիրգա.
Լավ արդեն ուշա
Առավոտնե նորից բացվում,
Բայց նրա մեջ լույս չկա.
Գնամ փորձեմ քուն մտնեմ ես,
վաղվա օրում հույս չկա.
Գրածումտ երկար բարակ,
Իմաստ ախր սկի չկա.
Որն է Աստվածն
Ինչ կապ ունի
Կարևորը կա?, չկա?
Մնացածը մենք չենք ընտրում
Ոնց ել գտնենք նույն է Նա

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բոլորդ էլ աստծո մասին կամ կարդացել եք աստվածաշնչից կամ լսել եք ձեր մեծերից, որոնք էլ  իրանց հերթին կարդացել են աստվածաշնչից: Ուրիշ աղբյուրներ չկան ....  Ճիշտ ա?  հույս ունեմ համամիտ եք:


համամիտ չեմ

----------


## Սելավի

> Ես կիսվել եմ, պատասխանն էլ ստացել եմ:
> 
> 
> 
> Աստվածաշնչի մեջ գրված ա շատ հասկանալի ձևով, թե ով ա, կամ ինչ ա աստվածը, այսինքն կոնկրետ նկարագրված ա ԱՍՏՎԱԾ բառը: Ու դուք ուզում եք ՎԵՐԱձևակերպեք էտ հասկացությունը: Սխալ ա, Ճիշտ չի, ուղղակի ամոթ ա 
> 
> ՀԻՄԱ.  Դուք հավատում եք աստվածաշնչում գտնվող "բովանդակալից" տողերին?
> Вот в чём вопрос!


Ամանիթա  ջան,  ճիշտն  ասած  կուզենաի    Ձեզանից  լսեի,  թե՞  կոնկրետ  Աստվածաշունչում  ինչպեսա՞  նկարագրված  Աստված  բառը,   կամ  ովա՞,  կամ  էլ  ինչա՞  Աստված: 
  Ենթադրենք  Ձեր  վերևի  գրառում  արած  անդամը  սխալվումա  իր  բացատրությունում,  խնդրում  եմ  դուք  բացատրեք  թե  ինչպեսա  Աստվածաշունչը  բացատրում  թե  օվա  Աստված:
  Ու  ինչ  ինիկատի  ունեք  ասելով  *''բովանդակալից''  տողեր*

----------


## Amanita

> Ոչ. աստվածաշունչը մարդու գրածնա, եկեղեցու մասին անգամ մի ել խոսա (տերտեր կոչեցյալներից զարզանդում եմ)
> Աստվածաշունչը շատ լավ գիրքա բայ ընդամենը գիրգա.
> Լավ արդեն ուշա
> Առավոտնե նորից բացվում,
> Բայց նրա մեջ լույս չկա.
> Գնամ փորձեմ քուն մտնեմ ես,
> վաղվա օրում հույս չկա.
> Գրածումտ երկար բարակ,
> Իմաստ ախր սկի չկա.
> ...


Ինձ թվում ա դու իրոք տերտեր կոչեցյալներից զարզանդում ես ու տենց զարզանդած ել գրել ես քո բանաստեղծությունը  :Smile: 
Քո գրածը ու իմ ասածը նույն էջի վրա չպիտի լիեին:  Մտածեիր գոնե մի քիչ: Միգուցե քնես, զարթնես կջնջես գրածդ?  կամ իմաստալից կսարքես?





> համամիտ չեմ


Բարեգամ ջան :Tongue:   էս երկու բառը չգրեիր, ես քո մասին տենց էլ չեի իմանա:  Բայց մի անգամից կարող էիր գրել թե ինչու համամիտ չես ու աստվածաշնչից բացի ասեիր թե ինչ ուրիշ աղբյուրներ գիտես:
Թե էս ձեր ակումբում անիմաստ հակաճառելը մոդայա?

P.S. Գոնե գրածիցս հասկանում եք թեմայի հարցին իմ անձնական պատասխանը? թե էտ էլ գրեմ?

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բարեգամ ջան  էս երկու բառը չգրեիր, ես քո մասին տենց էլ չեի իմանա:  Բայց մի անգամից կարող էիր գրել թե ինչու համամիտ չես ու աստվածաշնչից բացի ասեիր թե ինչ ուրիշ աղբյուրներ գիտես:
> Թե էս ձեր ակումբում անիմաստ հակաճառելը մոդայա?
> 
> P.S. Գոնե գրածիցս հասկանում եք թեմայի հարցին իմ անձնական պատասխանը? թե էտ էլ գրեմ?


 :LOL: 

Amanita ջան, սենց ասեմ. 
օրինակ,  որ  գլուխդ քոր ա գալիս, դու հաստատ գիտես չէ՞ ,  որ քոր ա գալիս, ու մենակ դու գիտես էդ մասին, ու դրա համար աղբյուրներ պետք չեն՝ գիրք բան, մարդկանց կարծիք, դեբատներ՝ քոր ա գալիս, թե քեզ ա թվում  :Wink:  
Նույնն էլ սա  :Wink:

----------


## Amanita

> Ամանիթա  ջան,  ճիշտն  ասած  կուզենաի    Ձեզանից  լսեի,  թե՞  կոնկրետ  Աստվածաշունչում  ինչպեսա՞  նկարագրված  Աստված  բառը,   կամ  ովա՞,  կամ  էլ  ինչա՞  Աստված: 
>   Ենթադրենք  Ձեր  վերևի  գրառում  արած  անդամը  սխալվումա  իր  բացատրությունում,  խնդրում  եմ  դուք  բացատրեք  թե  ինչպեսա  Աստվածաշունչը  բացատրում  թե  օվա  Աստված:
>   Ու  ինչ  ինիկատի  ունեք  ասելով  *''բովանդակալից''  տողեր*


Էտ հերթը հասավ ինձ, հիմա էլ ես պիտի քարոզեմ?  :Smile: 
*աստված* բառը ինձ հասել ա էտ հաստ գրքից, լրիվ չեմ կարդացել, բայց աստծո մասին տողերը կարդացել եմ:  Չեմ հավատում, Ճիշտ չեմ համարում:
Ու էտ ամեն մեկդ որ աստծուն ձեր մեջ եք ման գալիս, տենց ել չեք գտնելու, սխալ տեղ եք ման գալիս, գրքի մեջ ՓՆՏՐԵՔ ....  Ու ԴՈՒՔ  ԿԳՏՆԵՔ, ՔԱՆԶԻ ՆԱ ԳՐՔԻ ՀԵՐՈՍ Է :Shok: 

P.S. Եթե ինչ-որ մեկի կրոնական հայացքները վիրավորվեցին, իմացեք ես մեղավոր չեմ, ձեր մեջ փնտրեք մեղավորին, դա ամենաճիշտ տեղն ա:

----------


## Սելավի

> Էտ հերթը հասավ ինձ, հիմա էլ ես պիտի քարոզեմ? 
> *աստված* բառը ինձ հասել ա էտ հաստ գրքից, լրիվ չեմ կարդացել, բայց աստծո մասին տողերը կարդացել եմ:  Չեմ հավատում, Ճիշտ չեմ համարում:
> Ու էտ ամեն մեկդ որ աստծուն ձեր մեջ եք ման գալիս, տենց ել չեք գտնելու, սխալ տեղ եք ման գալիս, գրքի մեջ ՓՆՏՐԵՔ ....  Ու ԴՈՒՔ  ԿԳՏՆԵՔ, ՔԱՆԶԻ ՆԱ ԳՐՔԻ ՀԵՐՈՍ Է
> 
> P.S. Եթե ինչ-որ մեկի կրոնական հայացքները վիրավորվեցին, իմացեք ես մեղավոր չեմ, ձեր մեջ փնտրեք մեղավորին, դա ամենաճիշտ տեղն ա:


Չէ  ինչ  եք  ասում  ամենևին  չեք  վիրավորում:  Պարզապես  դուք  նշել  եք  որ 
 «*Աստվածաշնչի մեջ գրված ա շատ հասկանալի ձևով, թե ով ա, կամ ինչ ա աստվածը, այսինքն կոնկրետ նկարագրված ա ԱՍՏՎԱԾ բառը: Ու դուք ուզում եք ՎԵՐԱձևակերպեք էտ հասկացությունը: Սխալ ա, Ճիշտ չի, ուղղակի ամոթ ա*»

Այ  ուզում  եմ  ասեք  թե  Աստվածաշնչի  որ  մասումա  գրված  էս  քո  վեր  շարադրվածը,  ես  անկեղծ  ուզում  եմ  բացատրեք  ինձ  թե  ինչա՞ Աստված, կամ  օվա՞  ինքը  ու  ինչպեսա  Աստվածաշնչում  կոնկրետ  նկարագրված  Աստված  բառը:

----------


## Amanita

> Amanita ջան, սենց ասեմ. 
> օրինակ,  որ  գլուխդ քոր ա գալիս, դու հաստատ գիտես չէ՞ ,  որ քոր ա գալիս, ու մենակ դու գիտես էդ մասին, ու դրա համար աղբյուրներ պետք չեն՝ գիրք բան, մարդկանց կարծիք, դեբատներ՝ քոր ա գալիս, թե քեզ ա թվում  
> Նույնն էլ սա


Ոչ, օրինակը ճիշտ չեր: հենց իմ գլուխը քոր ա գալիս, ես սաղին էդ մասին տեղյակ եմ պահում :Tongue: 

Բարեգամ ջան, էն բանը, որ մենակ դու գիտես, ուրիշները չգիտեն,  ինչ իրավունք ունես անվանել *աստված* ? չէ որ էտ բառը արդեն իրա նշանակությունը ունի? չէ որ էտ բառը արդեն զբաղված ա? ու էտ բառի տակ մարդկությունը լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա հասկանում:

Բարեգամ ջան, բայց ճիշտն ասա, էտ ինչ ես քո մեջ գտել, որ անունը դրել ես *աստված*? Գլուխդ ա քոր եկել, դու ել որոշել ես դրան աստված անվանես :Smile: ?
էսի մի քիչ հումոր եմ ներդրել մեջը ու քո բերած օրինակի հետ եմ բռնցրել, լյավն ա? :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> Չէ  ինչ  եք  ասում  ամենևին  չեք  վիրավորում:  Պարզապես  դուք  նշել  եք  որ 
>  «*Աստվածաշնչի մեջ գրված ա շատ հասկանալի ձևով, թե ով ա, կամ ինչ ա աստվածը, այսինքն կոնկրետ նկարագրված ա ԱՍՏՎԱԾ բառը: Ու դուք ուզում եք ՎԵՐԱձևակերպեք էտ հասկացությունը: Սխալ ա, Ճիշտ չի, ուղղակի ամոթ ա*»
> 
> Այ  ուզում  եմ  ասեք  թե  Աստվածաշնչի  որ  մասումա  գրված  էս  քո  վեր  շարադրվածը,  ես  անկեղծ  ուզում  եմ  բացատրեք  ինձ  թե  ինչա՞ Աստված, կամ  օվա՞  ինքը  ու  ինչպեսա  Աստվածաշնչում  կոնկրետ  նկարագրված  Աստված  բառը:


Չեմ ասում, որ մասում ա գրված, որովհետև չգիտեմ: Ու ինչ էլ գրեմ ստեղ, խելացի մարդը բացելու ա աստվածաշունչը ու ճշտի:  Այսինքն, քեզ մնում ա գնաս ու կարդաս:
Բայց եթե կարդացել ես ու բան չես հասկացել ու որոշել ես առանց հասկանալու հավատաս, ինձ տեղյակ ես պահում ու ես քեզ հետ չեմ վիճում: Կամ ուրիշների հետ կխոսամ, կամ էլ Youtube կմտնեմ:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ոչ, օրինակը ճիշտ չեր: հենց իմ գլուխը քոր ա գալիս, ես սաղին էդ մասին տեղյակ եմ պահում
> 
> Բարեգամ ջան, էն բանը, որ մենակ դու գիտես, ուրիշները չգիտեն,  ինչ իրավունք ունես անվանել *աստված* ? չէ որ էտ բառը արդեն իրա նշանակությունը ունի? չէ որ էտ բառը արդեն զբաղված ա? ու էտ բառի տակ մարդկությունը լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա հասկանում:
> 
> Բարեգամ ջան, բայց ճիշտն ասա, էտ ինչ ես քո մեջ գտել, որ անունը դրել ես *աստված*? Գլուխդ ա քոր եկել, դու ել որոշել ես դրան աստված անվանես?
> էսի մի քիչ հումոր եմ ներդրել մեջը ու քո բերած օրինակի հետ եմ բռնցրել, լյավն ա?


Amanita ջան, կներես, բայց բերածս օրինակից դու բան չհասկացար:
Խոսքը տեղյակ պահելու կամ չպահելու մասին չի, այլ *իմանալու*, վստահ լինելու: 
Ասում եմ` որ գլուխդ քոր ա գալիս, պետք չի չէ՞ ինֆո փնտրես համոզվելու համար: Դու *գիտես`* անկախ ուրիշների կարծիքից: 

Ես խոսում էի աղբյուրների մասին: Դու գրել էիր, որ Աստվածաշնչից բացի ուրիշ աղբյուր չկա, որ Աստված կա, ու հարցրել էիր՝ համամիտ չե՞ք: Ես գրել էի՝ համամիտ չեմ՝ աղբյուրների հաշվով: Ու որպես օրինակ բերել եմ էն, որ կան բաներ, որոնց գիտության մասին ասածդ աղբյուրները՝ գիրք-գրականություն պետք չեն, օրինակ գլուխդ եթե քոր ա գալիս, ես քեզ ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարա համոզեմ, որ քոր չի գալիս, ու հաստատ կսխալվեմ, եթե փորձեմ հանկարծ համոզել  :LOL:  էդ քո ներքին զգացողությունն ա /մի անգամ էլ ա էս հարցը քննարկվել/, ու աղբյուրդ էլ հենց դա ա՝ ներքին զգացողությունդ, որն ապացուցման՝ թե ինքդ քեզ, թե առավել ևս ուրիշներին, կարիք չունի  :Smile:  
Ու էն, թե հիմա էս քննարկմամբ դու ինչ ես ուզում պարզես կամ ապացուցես, էնքան էլ հասկանալի չի. ուզում ես իմանալ, թե էդ ի՞նչ բան ա _էն,_ ինչի մասին մարդիկ ներքին զգացողությամբ տեղյակ են, հետևաբար հավատում են, թե՞ ուղղակի քեզ էդ մտածողությամբ մարդիկ ներվայնացնում են  :Wink:

----------


## Amanita

> Amanita ջան, կներես, բայց բերածս օրինակից դու բան չհասկացար:
> Խոսքը տեղյակ պահելու կամ չպահելու մասին չի, այլ *իմանալու*, վստահ լինելու: 
> 
> Ես խոսում էի աղբյուրների մասին: Դու գրել էիր, որ Աստվածաշնչից բացի ուրիշ աղբյուր չկա, որ Աստված կա, ու հարցրել էիր՝ համամիտ չե՞ք: Ես գրել էի՝ համամիտ չեմ՝ աղբյուրների հաշվով: Ու որպես օրինակ բերել եմ էն, որ կան բաներ, որոնց գիտության մասին ասածդ աղբյուրները՝ գիրք-գրականություն պետք չեն, օրինակ գլուխդ եթե քոր ա գալիս, ես քեզ ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարա համոզեմ, որ քոր չի գալիս, ու հաստատ կսխալվեմ, եթե փորձեմ հանկարծ համոզել  էդ քո ներքին զգացողությունն ա /մի անգամ էլ ա էս հարցը քննարկվել/, ու աղբյուրդ էլ հենց դա ա՝ ներքին զգացողությունդ, որն ապացուցման՝ թե ինքդ քեզ, թե առավել ևս ուրիշներին, կարիք չունի  
> Ու էն, թե հիմա էս քննարկմամբ դու ինչ ես ուզում պարզես կամ ապացուցես, էնքան էլ հասկանալի չի. ուզում ես իմանալ, թե էդ ի՞նչ բան ա _էն,_ ինչի մասին մարդիկ ներքին զգացողությամբ տեղյակ են, հետևաբար հավատում են, թե՞ ուղղակի քեզ էդ մտածողությամբ մարդիկ ներվայնացնում են


Այո, դու տենց էլ իմ գրածի իմաստը չհասկացար:  հիմա արդեն համոզված եմ որ _մատչելի_ չեմ գրում: Ֆորումում իրադարձությունները դանդաղ են ընթանում: Ես ոչ գրող եմ, ոչ ժուռնալիստ: Գրելու հետ սեր չունեմ : Երիտասարդական տարիներից իմ մոտ պահպանվել ա CHAT անելու կարողությունը :Smile:  հիմա էլ հեռահաղորդակցման ժամանակակից միջոցներ ունեմ: Եթե դու E-MAIL ինձ ուղարկես ես առանց ներվայնանալու քո ցանկացած հարցին կպատասխանեմ, եթե իհարկե սուր զգացողությունների սիրահար ես :Smile:

----------


## Սելավի

> Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Չեմ ասում, որ մասում ա գրված, որովհետև չգիտեմ: Ու ինչ էլ գրեմ ստեղ, խելացի մարդը բացելու ա աստվածաշունչը ու ճշտի:  Այսինքն, քեզ մնում ա գնաս ու կարդաս:
> Բայց եթե կարդացել ես ու բան չես հասկացել ու որոշել ես առանց հասկանալու հավատաս, ինձ տեղյակ ես պահում ու ես քեզ հետ չեմ վիճում: Կամ ուրիշների հետ կխոսամ, կամ էլ Youtube կմտնեմ:


Ես  ոչ  թե  հասկանում  եմ  որ  հավատամ,  այլ  հավատում  եմ  որ  հասկանամ: 
Իսկ  էդ  Աստվածը՝  որ   ըստ  քեզ   Աստվածաշունչը    կոնկրետ  նկարագրումա  թե  օվա  ինքը՝  ասելա:  «*Դու  քո  աչքին  իմաստուն  մի  թվա  և  քո  հնձաններդ  ավելի  հորդ  գինի  կբխի  ու  շավիղներդ  խաղաղ  կլինեն:  Այս  խորհուրդները  թող  քո  պարանոցին  զարդ  լինեն  ուր  էլ  գնաս  այն  հետդ  տար»:*  ու  շարունակելա   
*Անզգամին  արժանի  պատասխան  տուր  որ  իրեն  իմաստուն  չկարծի:* 
  Հետո  ավելացրելա  «*Ընդունելի  չի  բոզերի  վարձքով  կատարված  ուխտը»:*
վերջում  էլ  ասելա  «*Մարդու  շրթունքները  խիստ  որոգայթներ  են  իր  համար  և  մարդ  բռնվումա  իր  բերանի  խոսքից»:*

 Ինչ  հրաշալիյա  չէ  նկարագրում  ինքնամեծարներին:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Այո, դու տենց էլ իմ գրածի իմաստը չհասկացար:  հիմա արդեն համոզված եմ որ _մատչելի_ չեմ գրում: Ֆորումում իրադարձությունները դանդաղ են ընթանում: Ես ոչ գրող եմ, ոչ ժուռնալիստ: Գրելու հետ սեր չունեմ : Երիտասարդական տարիներից իմ մոտ պահպանվել ա CHAT անելու կարողությունը հիմա էլ հեռահաղորդակցման ժամանակակից միջոցներ ունեմ: Եթե դու E-MAIL ինձ ուղարկես ես առանց ներվայնանալու քո ցանկացած հարցին կպատասխանեմ, եթե իհարկե սուր զգացողությունների սիրահար ես


Եթե "սուր զգացողությունները" էս ոճի են լինելու, ավելի լավ ա ձեռնպահ մնամ  :LOL:

----------


## Amanita

> Ես  ոչ  թե  հասկանում  եմ  որ  հավատամ,  այլ  հավատում  եմ  որ  հասկանամ: 
> Իսկ  էդ  Աստվածը՝  որ   ըստ  քեզ   Աստվածաշունչը    կոնկրետ  նկարագրումա  թե  օվա  ինքը՝  ասելա:  «*Դու  քո  աչքին  իմաստուն  մի  թվա  և  քո  հնձաններդ  ավելի  հորդ  գինի  կբխի  ու  շավիղներդ  խաղաղ  կլինեն:  Այս  խորհուրդները  թող  քո  պարանոցին  զարդ  լինեն  ուր  էլ  գնաս  այն  հետդ  տար»:*  ու  շարունակելա   
> *Անզգամին  արժանի  պատասխան  տուր  որ  իրեն  իմաստուն  չկարծի:* 
>   Հետո  ավելացրելա  «*Ընդունելի  չի  բոզերի  վարձքով  կատարված  ուխտը»:*
> վերջում  էլ  ասելա  «*Մարդու  շրթունքները  խիստ  որոգայթներ  են  իր  համար  և  մարդ  բռնվումա  իր  բերանի  խոսքից»:*
> 
>  Ինչ  հրաշալիյա  չէ  նկարագրում  ինքնամեծարներին:


 :Smile: 
Ես, ճիշտն ասած, գրքեր ունեմ, որ կոնկրետ մարդկանց են նկարագրում: Որ լավ ման գամ, երևի քո մասին էլ խոսքեր կգտնեմ:  Բայց դրանք միայն գրքեր են, հասկանում ես չէ? 
Իսկ դու իմ գրածներից, չեմ հասկանում խի, վիրավորվեցիր ու, քանի որ նստած ես ինտերնետի դիմաց ու պատասխանատվության զգացում չունես, որոշեցիր գրքից մեջբերումներ անես ու փորձես ինձ վիրավորես: Հոմ շատ չես նեղվում? Քո սաղ կյանքը երևի հիմնված ա էտ աստվածաշնչի վրա, չէ?  Փողոցում էլ ես էտ գրքից մեջբերումներ անում? թե մենակ նենց տեղեր, որտեղ ասածիդ համար պատասխանատու չես?
Մենակ էլի չնեղանաս. Դու Տերտեր ես? :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Եթե "սուր զգացողությունները" էս ոճի են լինելու, ավելի լավ ա ձեռնպահ մնամ


Բարեգամ ջան, եթե էս տերտերական ոճը նկատի ունես, ես էս ոճի սիրահար չեմ: Ճիշտն ասած հայերեն լեզվով դեռ աստվածաշնչյան մեջբերում ոչ լսել էի, ոչ էլ տեսել:
Ճիշտ ա, ես գրքեր չեմ գրում բայց խելացի զրույցներ սիրում եմ:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բարեգամ ջան, եթե էս տերտերական ոճը նկատի ունես, ես էս ոճի սիրահար չեմ: Ճիշտն ասած հայերեն լեզվով դեռ աստվածաշնչյան մեջբերում ոչ լսել էի, ոչ էլ տեսել:
> Ճիշտ ա, ես գրքեր չեմ գրում բայց խելացի զրույցներ սիրում եմ:


չէ ինչի մենակ "տերտերական", բարե*Գ*ամականն էլ ա ոճ  :Wink:

----------


## Amanita

> չէ ինչի մենակ "տերտերական", բարե*Գ*ամականն էլ ա ոճ


Դե ինչ, հասկացա քեզ, շատ զգայուն ես շրջապատի նկատմամբ ու շատ փխրուն սիրտ ունես :Smile:

----------


## Սելավի

> Ես, ճիշտն ասած, գրքեր ունեմ, որ կոնկրետ մարդկանց են նկարագրում: Որ լավ ման գամ, երևի քո մասին *էլ* խոսքեր կգտնեմ:  Բայց դրանք միայն գրքեր են, հասկանում ես չէ? 
> Իսկ դու իմ գրածներից, չեմ հասկանում խի, վիրավորվեցիր ու, քանի որ նստած ես ինտերնետի դիմաց ու պատասխանատվության զգացում չունես, որոշեցիր գրքից մեջբերումներ անես ու փորձես ինձ վիրավորես: Հոմ շատ չես նեղվում? Քո սաղ կյանքը երևի հիմնված ա էտ աստվածաշնչի վրա, չէ?  Փողոցում էլ ես էտ գրքից մեջբերումներ անում? թե մենակ նենց տեղեր, որտեղ ասածիդ համար պատասխանատու չես?
> Մենակ էլի չնեղանաս. Դու Տերտեր ես?


Ամանիթա  ջան  ոչ  նեղված  եմ    ոչ  էլ  վիրաված  եմ:  
  Տես  վերևում  նշում  էս  թե,  որ  գրքերում  ման  գաս  իմ  մասին  *էլ*  խոսքեր  կգտնես,  սա  նշանակումա  որ  դու  ենթագիտակցորեն  ընդունում  էս  որ  այդ  տողերը  դիպուկ  քեզ  են  նկարագրել:  Գիտես  մի  նեղացի    Աստված  ասումա   «*Մեծամիտը  չի  սիրում  իրեն  հանդիմանողին*»:  Բայց  «*Ով  խրատ  է  սիրում  նա սիրում  է իմաստությունը»* Ու   նաև  ասումա  «*Իրենց խորհուրդը  հապաղում  են  հայտնել  նրանք  ովքեր  չեն  հարգում  իրենց  խորհրդակիցներին»: * Հիմա  դու  համոզված  եղիր  ես  քեզ հարգելով   եմ  գրել  այդ  քո  «իմացած»  Աստծո  խորհուրդները:  

 Բայց  անկեղծ  լավա  որ  ազդվեցիր  ու  սրտիդ  մոտ  ընդունեցիր  Աստծո  խորհուրդը: 

 Լսի  մի  հատ  առակ  պատմեմ:
  Մեկը  գնումա  իմաստունի  մոտ  որ  իմաստություն  սովորի,  էս  իմաստունը  զբաղվածա  լինում  ու  ասումա  էդ  մարդուն  դուրսը  սպասի  հեսա  կնդունեմ:
  Դուրսն  էլ  ուժեղ  անձրևա  գալիս  էս  մարդը  կանգնումա  փողոցում  ու  լրիվ  մինչև  մայկա  տրուսիկ   թրջվումա  ու  մտածումա  էս  ինչ  հիմար  եմ  ես  էս  ինչ  հիմար  դրության  մեջ  ընկա  ես:  
  Էդ  պահին  իմաստունը  այդ  մարդուն  հրավիրումա  ներս:  Երբ  այդ  մարդը    տեղավորվումա  աթոռին,  իմաստունը  հարցնումա  այդ  մարդուն  թե  ինչ  զգացողություններ  ունեիր  երբ  դրսում  կանգնած  էիր:  
  Էս  մարդը  ասումա  մտածում  էի  թե  էս  ինչ  հիմար  եմ ես,   էս  անձրևի  տակ  կանգնած   լրիվ  թրջվել  եմ,  մի  խոսքով  հիմար  զգացողություն  ունեի:  
  Իմաստունը  ասումա  դա  լավա  որ  հիմար  զգացողություն  էս  ունեցել  որ  հիմար  էս  քեզ  կարծել,   դա  նշանակումա  որ  *մոտդ  փոփոխություններա  սկսվում*:

Իսկ  ես  տերտեր  չեմ  ես  հասարակ  աշխատավոր  տղա  եմ:

----------


## Amanita

> Ամանիթա  ջան  ոչ  նեղված  եմ    ոչ  էլ  վիրաված  եմ:  
>   Տես  վերևում  նշում  էս  թե,  որ  գրքերում  ման  գաս  իմ  մասին  *էլ*  խոսքեր  կգտնես,  սա  նշանակումա  որ  դու  ենթագիտակցորեն  ընդունում  էս  որ  այդ  տողերը  դիպուկ  քեզ  են  նկարագրել:  Գիտես  մի  նեղացի    Աստված  ասումա   «*Մեծամիտը  չի  սիրում  իրեն  հանդիմանողին*»:  Բայց  «[B]Ով  խրատ  է  սիրում  նա սիրում  է իմաստությունը»


Աշխատավոր ապեր, էտ եկեղեցական կայֆերի թարգը որ տաս, գիտես ինչ լավ կանես? Թե չե էսօր սաղ օրը *աստվածն ասում ա*,  *աստվաց խրատ ա տալիս* , *մեծամիտ*, *փոքրամիտ*:  Ապեր սենց չես կարա աշխատես, մի օր անկողին կնգնես:  Մյուս կողմից էլ, թող մարդկանց հետ գրվեմ այ ախպեր :Smile:  
Հետո ինչ որ աշխատավոր ես, պիտի ինձ SPAM անես?  Տրվել ես էտ աստվածաշնչին, մարդ ասածիցդ բան չի հասկանում: Նորմալ մարդը քո տեղը արդեն ցնդել էր:
Լավ, դե ինչ ասեմ, с Богом!

----------


## Սելավի

> Աշխատավոր ապեր, էտ եկեղեցական կայֆերի թարգը որ տաս, գիտես ինչ լավ կանես? Թե չե էսօր սաղ օրը *աստվածն ասում ա*,  *աստվաց խրատ ա տալիս* , *մեծամիտ*, *փոքրամիտ*:  Ապեր սենց չես կարա աշխատես, մի օր անկողին կնգնես:  Մյուս կողմից էլ, թող մարդկանց հետ գրվեմ այ ախպեր 
> Հետո ինչ որ աշխատավոր ես, պիտի ինձ SPAM անես?  Տրվել ես էտ աստվածաշնչին, մարդ ասածիցդ բան չի հասկանում: Նորմալ մարդը քո տեղը արդեն ցնդել էր:
> Լավ, դե ինչ ասեմ, с Богом!


Ընգեր    ջան  ինչքան  ուզում  էս  գրի,  բայց  ինչ  գրում  էս  գոնե  փաստերով  գրի,  թե  չէ  գրել  էս՝  *Աստվածաշնչի մեջ գրված ա շատ հասկանալի ձևով, թե ով ա, կամ ինչ ա աստվածը, այսինքն կոնկրետ նկարագրված ա ԱՍՏՎԱԾ բառը: Ու դուք ուզում եք ՎԵՐԱձևակերպեք էտ հասկացությունը: Սխալ ա, Ճիշտ չի, ուղղակի ամոթ ա»*
Էս  քո  գրածը  չի՞:  Ընենց  տպավորություն  էս  ուզում  թողնել,  թե  իբր  կարդացել  էս  Աստվածաշունչը  հերիք  չի,  հլը  մի  հատ  էլ  հասկացել  էս  որ  Աստված  բառը  կոնկրետ  նկարագրվածա  Աստվածաշնչում, թե  օվա՞ ինքը:
Հետո  ասում  եմ  մի  հատ  ասա  Աստվածաշնչում   որտեղա  էդքան  կոնկրետ  նկարագրված  Աստված  բառը՝  ասում  էս,  *Չեմ ասում, որ մասում ա գրված, որովհետև չգիտեմ: Ու ինչ էլ գրեմ ստեղ, խելացի մարդը բացելու ա աստվածաշունչը ու ճշտի:*

Բա  որ  չգիտես  խի՞  էս  էսքան   թյուրիմացություն  տարածում,  հլը  մի  հատ  էլ  ասում  էս  ինձ  բան  մի  ասա:  Դե  ուրեմ  էն  օվ  գիտի  թող  ենի  գրի  ու  ամոթանք  մի  տուր:  
Հիմա  ամոթը  ումնա՞  ինձ  թե  քեզ,  որ  չիմացածդ  բներն   էս  պնդում:  Բայց  երբ  հարցնում  եմ  ի՞նչ  գիտես,  լավա  գոնե  ազնվորեն  ասում էս  չգիտեմ:

Մի  հատ  էլ  մեջբերում  անեմ  Աստվածաշնչից  ու  քեզ  հրաժեշտ  տամ  «չիմացածդ  բաները  պնդող  բարեկամ»  
*Կաթ  կթի  և  յուղ  կունենաս,  բայց  եթե  պտուկները  շատ  ճմլես, արյուն  դուրս  կգա
*

*Տղամարդու  սիրտը  գոռոզանում  է  կործանումից  առաջ,  և  խոնարհվում  փառքի  հասնելուց  առաջ:*

Էս  խորհուրդներն  էլ  գցի  պարանոցիցդ  որպես  զարդ,  սրանք  էլ  ուր  գնաս  հետդ  տար:

----------


## Razo

> Չեմ հավատում ես ձեր աստծուն, хоть убейте


Մեր Աստծուն կարաս չհավատաս, բայց հավայի բաներ մի ասա` «хоть убейте» դուրդ կգար քո «աստվածներ» - ին տենց բան ասեյինք ?  :Angry2:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Թույլ տվեք մասնակցել Ձեր բանավեճին,
Եթե կարելի է փորձեմ դիտքորոշման հստակեցում կատարել «արարիչ և աստված » երևույթը նույնն է թե՞ ոչ:
Իմ խորին համոզմամբ այս երևույթները տարբեր դավանաբանական կատեգորիաներ են և դավանաբանական դաշտում տարբեր դրսևորումներ ունեն ,սակայն կրոնական գաղափարախոսությունը ընդհանրապես և քրիստոնեությունը մասնավորապես փորձում է նույնացնել այս երկու  «արարիչ և աստված » երևույթը  շուրջ երկու հազար տարի փոփոխական հաջողություններով:
Հակիրճ ներկայացն եմ երկու  երևույթների գաղափարա փիլիսոփայական տարբերութ յունը :
«Արարիչ» առհասարակ հասկանաում ենք մի երևույթ որը ոչինչից  արարեց տիեզերքը ,եղեք ուշադիր տիեզերքը ՝համակարգը մնացած ամեն ինչը կազմում են տիեզերքի բաղկացուցիչ մասը և արտահայտում են   նյութի միլլիար դավոր դրսևորումների միջոցով:  «Արարչական» երևույթի բարձրագույն դրսևորումն է   ինքնագեներացիան որը  մարդու ընկալումների մեջ արտահայտվում է որպես  լույս և խավար , մարմին և հոգի, այսինքն դուալիզմի դրսևորում: «Արարիչը» բացարձակ է մեկն է և անկրկնելի է և վեր տիեզերական է:  «Աստված»առհասարակ նույնպես հասկանում ենք մի երևույթի որը ստեղծեց  տիեզերքը և այլն:
Դավանաբանական և գաղափարական փիլիսոփայության մեջ  «Արարիչը»  եզակի է իսկ «Աստվածը» եզակի չէ , կան բազում աստվածներ ուժեղ և թույլ ,խարդախ և ազնիվ և այլն:
Արարիչը արարեց  , իսկ աստված ստեղծեց , բառակապակցության տարբերությունը այն է որ արարվում է  նյութը : Նյութից աստվածների մասնակցությամբ  ստեղծվեց մնացածը  այդ թվում մարդը:
Այս երկու երևույթների հակասությունը  հաղթահարելու նպատակով կրոնական աշխարհը բոլորին փորձում է միավորել մոնթեիզմի գաղափարախոսության տակ որը մեզ հայտնի է կրոնական երկխոսությունների միջոցվ:
Աշխատեցի հնարավորինս հակիրճ ներկայացնել խնդրո նյութը այլ ոչ թե առարկան:

----------


## Razo

> Թույլ տվեք մասնակցել Ձեր բանավեճին,
> Եթե կարելի է փորձեմ դիտքորոշման հստակեցում կատարել «արարիչ և աստված » երևույթը նույնն է թե՞ ոչ:
> Իմ խորին համոզմամբ այս երևույթները տարբեր դավանաբանական կատեգորիաներ են և դավանաբանական դաշտում տարբեր դրսևորումներ ունեն ,սակայն կրոնական գաղափարախոսությունը ընդհանրապես և քրիստոնեությունը մասնավորապես փորձում է նույնացնել այս երկու  «արարիչ և աստված » երևույթը  շուրջ երկու հազար տարի փոփոխական հաջողություններով:
> Հակիրճ ներկայացն եմ երկու  երևույթների գաղափարա փիլիսոփայական տարբերութ յունը :
> «Արարիչ» առհասարակ հասկանաում ենք մի երևույթ որը ոչինչից  արարեց տիեզերքը ,եղեք ուշադիր տիեզերքը ՝համակարգը մնացած ամեն ինչը կազմում են տիեզերքի բաղկացուցիչ մասը և արտահայտում են   նյութի միլլիար դավոր դրսևորումների միջոցով:  «Արարչական» երևույթի բարձրագույն դրսևորումն է   ինքնագեներացիան որը  մարդու ընկալումների մեջ արտահայտվում է որպես  լույս և խավար , մարմին և հոգի, այսինքն դուալիզմի դրսևորում: «Արարիչը» բացարձակ է մեկն է և անկրկնելի է և վեր տիեզերական է:  «Աստված»առհասարակ նույնպես հասկանում ենք մի երևույթի որը ստեղծեց  տիեզերքը և այլն:
> Դավանաբանական և գաղափարական փիլիսոփայության մեջ  «Արարիչը»  եզակի է իսկ «Աստվածը» եզակի չէ , կան բազում աստվածներ ուժեղ և թույլ ,խարդախ և ազնիվ և այլն:
> Արարիչը արարեց  , իսկ աստված ստեղծեց , բառակապակցության տարբերությունը այն է որ արարվում է  նյութը : Նյութից աստվածների մասնակցությամբ  ստեղծվեց մնացածը  այդ թվում մարդը:
> Այս երկու երևույթների հակասությունը  հաղթահարելու նպատակով կրոնական աշխարհը բոլորին փորձում է միավորել մոնթեիզմի գաղափարախոսության տակ որը մեզ հայտնի է կրոնական երկխոսությունների միջոցվ:
> Աշխատեցի հնարավորինս հակիրճ ներկայացնել խնդրո նյութը այլ ոչ թե առարկան:



Փաստորեն իրանց աստվածները կան ?

Թքած... ինչ ուզումա լինի, մեր արարչին չի հավատում թող չհավատա, ինչի համարա տենց բան ասում ?

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Փաստորեն իրանց աստվածները կան ?
> 
> Թքած... ինչ ուզումա լինի, մեր արարչին չի հավատում թող չհավատա, ինչի համարա տենց բան ասում ?


ՄԻ նեղվիր բարեկամս, իրենց աստվածները ապրում են ի շնորհիվ արարչի նրաց աստ վածները գիտեն և այդ պատճառով պայքարում են հնարավոր բոլոր միջոցներով մեր դեմ, որը նաև նշանակում է արարչի դեմ ,բայց անոգուտ պայքար է նրանց կողմից , 500 տաին մեկ արարիչը մեր միջոցով ցույց է տալիս իր կարողությունը , խոսքերիս վկան  է պատմությունը և մեր գոյությունը:   :Cool:

----------


## Razo

ok!  :Smile:

----------


## ars83

> Եթե կարելի է փորձեմ դիտքորոշման հստակեցում կատարել «արարիչ և աստված » երևույթը նույնն է թե՞ ոչ:


Երբ գրում եք «աստված», ի նկատի ունեք Սուրբ Երրորդությու՞նը։

----------


## LevX

Նախ պետք է հասկանալ թե ինչ է նշանակում «Աստված» ասածը, հետո որոշել հավատալ թե ոչ: Համուզվածեմ շատերի կարծիքները առաջին մասով տրամագծորեն կտարբերվի միմյանցից....
Իմ պատասխանը՝ ոչ:

----------


## Amanita

Վերևիս երկու գրառումների մեջ ես միտք եմ տեսնում: Ճիշտ եք անում, երբ ասում եք, թե առաջին հերթին հասկանալ է պետք *աստված* ասածը, հետո նոր որոշել` հավատալ թե չէ:
Իսկ ես, էս արդեն 3 էջ ա, ուզում եմ մյուսներին *համոզել* ,  որ _աստված_ բառի բացատրությունը պետք ա ման գալ հենց աստվածաշնչի մեջ ... ՔԱՆԶԻ հենց ինքը` աստվածաշունչն ա մեզ բոլորիս քցել էս իրավիճակի մեջ: Միայն ետ գրքում կգտնեք դրա բացատրությունը:

Մի հատ օրինակ եմ ուզում բերեմ, երևի ձեզ կօգնի:
Շատերդ լսել եք Ատլանտիդայի մասին ու երևի կիմանաք, որ էդ ամեն ինչ սկսել ա Պլատոնից ու հենց Պլատոնն ա տվել էդ անվանումը:
Հիմա, եթե ինչ-որ մեկը ձեզ հարցնի "*հավատում եք դրա գոյությանը*"?   Դուք չեք կարող սար ու ձոր ընկնեք ու ասեք, որ Ատլանտիդան գտնվում ա *լուսնի վրա*, կամ ատլանտները *այլմոլորակային են*, կամ Ատլանտիդան թող ամեն մեկը *իր մեջ* փնտրի:
Եթե թեկուզ 2 հոգու օգնեց իմ օրինակը, ես բավարարված եմ :Smile:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Երբ գրում եք «աստված», ի նկատի ունեք Սուրբ Երրորդությու՞նը։


Երբ գրում եմ աստված ի նկատի ունեմ աստված որը ամբողջական է և կազմված  չէ որևէ մասից :Իսկ որպես գաղափարախոսության  դրսևորում այն քրիստոնեության մեջ ներկայանում է որպես երեք երևույթների միասնություն:

----------


## nenesys

Աստված դա սուրբ երրորդությունը չի (իմ կարծիքով), որովհետև հենց ամենապարզ ապացույցը դա այն է որ ուր էր այդ երրորդության մի մաս հանդիսացող Հիսուսը երբ Աստված դեռ նոր էր աշխարհը ստեղծում

----------


## Amanita

> Աստված դա սուրբ երրորդությունը չի (իմ կարծիքով), որովհետև հենց ամենապարզ ապացույցը դա այն է որ ուր էր այդ երրորդության մի մաս հանդիսացող Հիսուսը երբ Աստված դեռ նոր էր աշխարհը ստեղծում



Լյավն ա :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Աստված դա սուրբ երրորդությունը չի (իմ կարծիքով), որովհետև հենց ամենապարզ ապացույցը դա այն է որ ուր էր այդ երրորդության մի մաս հանդիսացող Հիսուսը երբ Աստված դեռ նոր էր աշխարհը ստեղծում


Մի քիչ որ ուշադիր լինես, ապա կնկատես, որ Աստված հայրն է, իսկ Հիսուսը/Փրկիչը որդին:
Հանուն Հոր և Որդվո և Հոգվույն սրբո  :Cool: 
Իսկ որտեղ ես տեսել որ հայրն ու որդին միասին ծնվեն:
Հելո էլ ժամանակի հասկացությունը Աստծո համար երբևէ մեկնաբանված չէ, այնպես որ ինքնագործնեությամբ մի զբաղվի  :Smile:

----------


## Razo

> Մի քիչ որ ուշադիր լինես, ապա կնկատես, որ Աստված հայրն է, իսկ Հիսուսը/Փրկիչը որդին:
> Հանուն Հոր և Որդվո և Հոգվույն սրբո 
> Իսկ որտեղ ես տեսել որ հայրն ու որդին միասին ծնվեն:
> Հելո էլ ժամանակի հասկացությունը Աստծո համար երբևէ մեկնաբանված չէ, այնպես որ ինքնագործնեությամբ մի զբաղվի


Հայր, որդի և սուրբ ոգի. Չէ ?

----------


## ars83

> Աստված դա սուրբ երրորդությունը չի (իմ կարծիքով), որովհետև հենց ամենապարզ ապացույցը դա այն է որ ուր էր այդ երրորդության մի մաս հանդիսացող Հիսուսը երբ Աստված դեռ նոր էր աշխարհը ստեղծում


Ոչ, Աստված Սուրբ Երրորդությունն է՝ Հայրը, Որդին և Սուրբ Հոգին։ Աշխարհի արարումը տեղի է ունեցել Սուրբ Երրորդության կողմից։ Դրա մասին մի շարք աստվածաշնչյան գրվածքներ են վկայում։

ա. _Ի սկզբանէ Աստուած ստեղծեց երկինքն ու երկիրը։ Երկիրն անձեւ ու անկազմ էր, խաւար էր տիրում անհունի վրայ, եւ Աստծու հոգին շրջում էր ջրերի վրայ։_ (Ծննդոց, 1.1,2)
Այս հատվածում տենում ենք առնվազն Սուրբ Հոգու ներկայությունը արարչության ժամանակ։

բ. _Աստուած ասաց. «Մարդ ստեղծենք մեր կերպարանքով ու նմանութեամբ, նա թող իշխի ծովի ձկների, երկնքի թռչունների, ողջ երկրի անասունների եւ երկրի վրայ սողացող բոլոր սողունների վրայ»։_  (Ծննդոց, 1.26)
Ուշադրություն դարձրեք, որ Աստված ասում է «մեր կերպարանքով ստեղծենք», այլ ոչ՝ «իմ կերպարանքով ստեղծեմ»։ Սա խոսում է մարդու արարմանը մեկից ավելի անձերի մասնակցության մասին։

գ. _Աստուած բազմապիսի ձեւերով եւ այլազան օրինակներով նախապէս խօսեց մեր հայրերի հետ մարգարէների միջոցով. այս վերջին օրերին մեզ հետ խօսեց իր Որդու միջոցով, որին ժառանգ նշանակեց ամէն ինչի, եւ որի միջոցով ստեղծեց տիեզերքը։_ (Պողոս առաքյալի թուղթը եբրայեցիներին, 1.1,2)
Այս մասում հստակորեն ասվում է, որ Հայր Աստված Որդու միջոցով ստեղծեց ողջ տիեզերքը։ «Որդու միջոցով» արտահայտությունն այստեղ նույն իմաստն ունի, ինչ որ նախորդ նախադասության մեջ «մարգարեների միջոցով» արտահայտությունը։ Քանի որ «Աստված խոսեց մարգարեների միջոցով», նշանակում է՝ մարգարեները խոսեցին այն, ինչ Աստված էր ներշնչում, ապա «Որդու միջոցով ստեղծեց տիեզերքը» կնշանակի՝ Որդին ստեղծեց տիեզերքն այնպես, ինչպես Հայրն էր կամենում։

Ամփոփելով այս երեք մեջբերումները՝ տենում ենք, որ արարչությունը կատարվել է Սուրբ Երրորդության կողմից։

----------


## nenesys

> Ոչ, Աստված Սուրբ Երրորդությունն է՝ Հայրը, Որդին և Սուրբ Հոգին։ Աշխարհի արարումը տեղի է ունեցել Սուրբ Երրորդության կողմից։ Դրա մասին մի շարք աստվածաշնչյան գրվածքներ են վկայում։
> 
> ա. _Ի սկզբանէ Աստուած ստեղծեց երկինքն ու երկիրը։ Երկիրն անձեւ ու անկազմ էր, խաւար էր տիրում անհունի վրայ, եւ Աստծու հոգին շրջում էր ջրերի վրայ։_ (Ծննդոց, 1.1,2)
> Այս հատվածում տենում ենք առնվազն Սուրբ Հոգու ներկայությունը արարչության ժամանակ։
> 
> բ. _Աստուած ասաց. «Մարդ ստեղծենք մեր կերպարանքով ու նմանութեամբ, նա թող իշխի ծովի ձկների, երկնքի թռչունների, ողջ երկրի անասունների եւ երկրի վրայ սողացող բոլոր սողունների վրայ»։_  (Ծննդոց, 1.26)
> Ուշադրություն դարձրեք, որ Աստված ասում է «մեր կերպարանքով ստեղծենք», այլ ոչ՝ «իմ կերպարանքով ստեղծեմ»։ Սա խոսում է մարդու արարմանը մեկից ավելի անձերի մասնակցության մասին։
> 
> գ. _Աստուած բազմապիսի ձեւերով եւ այլազան օրինակներով նախապէս խօսեց մեր հայրերի հետ մարգարէների միջոցով. այս վերջին օրերին մեզ հետ խօսեց իր Որդու միջոցով, որին ժառանգ նշանակեց ամէն ինչի, եւ որի միջոցով ստեղծեց տիեզերքը։_ (Պողոս առաքյալի թուղթը եբրայեցիներին, 1.1,2)
> ...


Դե հիմա ինձ ասա թե էտ մեջբերածտ որ դարումա գրված, անգամ եթե Հիսուսից առաջ է գրված գիտես այդ Աստվածաշունչը քանի անգամ է եկեղեցին ձևափոխել.
Մի բան հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ քրիստոնեությունը տարածում գտավ իր յուրահատուկ գաղափարով որ Աստված միհատա . իսկ ժամանակ անց այն էլ "հեթանոսացավ"՝ սկսեցին ծնվել հոգիներ և աստծու որդիներ(աստվածային ընտանիքները դա հեթանոսության ոճն էր).

----------


## VisTolog

> Ի սկզբանէ Աստուած ստեղծեց երկինքն ու երկիրը։ Երկիրն անձեւ ու անկազմ էր, խաւար էր տիրում անհունի վրայ, եւ Աստծու հոգին շրջում էր ջրերի վրայ


Բա Աստված որտեղի՞ց

----------


## LevX

Աստվածի մասին այլ պարադոքսներել կան, ... որոնցով շատ հեշտ կարելի է զերծ մնալ փոխոցում հանդիպող որոշ «վկաների» երկար-բարակ խոսելուց ...

----------


## Սելավի

> Դե հիմա ինձ ասա թե էտ մեջբերածտ որ դարումա գրված, անգամ եթե Հիսուսից առաջ է գրված գիտես այդ Աստվածաշունչը քանի անգամ է եկեղեցին ձևափոխել.
> Մի բան հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ քրիստոնեությունը տարածում գտավ իր յուրահատուկ գաղափարով որ Աստված միհատա . իսկ ժամանակ անց այն էլ "հեթանոսացավ"՝ սկսեցին ծնվել հոգիներ և աստծու որդիներ(աստվածային ընտանիքները դա հեթանոսության ոճն էր).


Բարեկամս, իսկ  ինչ  կապ  ունի  թե  որ  դարումա  գրված:  Շատ  վաղուցա  գրված  և Աստված  իր  խոսքերի  հետևում  կանգնածա  ու  ասելա՝  երկինք  ու  երկիր  կանցնեն, սակայն   իմ  խոսքերը  չեն  անցնի:

----------


## nenesys

> Բարեկամս, իսկ  ինչ  կապ  ունի  թե  որ  դարումա  գրված:  Շատ  վաղուցա  գրված  և Աստված  իր  խոսքերի  հետևում  կանգնածա  ու  ասելա՝  երկինք  ու  երկիր  կանցնեն, սակայն   իմ  խոսքերը  չեն  անցնի:


Կապ ունի այնքանով որ եթե հիսուսի ծննդից հետոա գրվել(ու հենց տենց ել եղել է) ապա ամենինչ շատ պարզ բացատրվումա, Թեչե մինչև հիսուսի ծնունդը Մովսեսի , Նոյի և մյուսների աստվածը եղել է միայն մեկը և նա ոչ մի բարեկամել չի ունեցել(բացի մարդկանցից որոնք նրա զավակներն են), իսկ ars83 ի մեջբերածներն գրվել են արդեն այն բանից հետո երբ եկեղեցին ճանաչել էր հիսուսին որպես Աստծու որդի.

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Ես հավատում եմ, և ասեմ, որ սրանք լոկ խոսքեր չեն, որոնք դուրս են գալիս բերանիցս, այլ այդ հավատքը իմ արյան մեջ է, իմ մեջ է, և եթե նույնիսկ փորձեմ հերքել ինձ՝ չեմ կարող  :Smile:

----------


## Amanita

Դե գիտեք ինչ կա?? :Smile: 
Սարքեցիք ճաշակի հարց: *Հավատում եմ*, *չեմ հավատում*, *չեմ հասկանում բայց հավատում եմ*, *աստված սենց ասեց*, *աստված նենց ասեց*, *աստված արյանս մեջ ա*, *եթե չհավատամ կարողա մեռնեմ*, *ինձ կպատժի* .... ու սենց ամեն մեկը իրա ճաշակով ա շարժվում:  Լավ ա անում, քանի որ մինչև հիմա ոչ մեկը հաստատ չգիտի իրականությունը: Մենք էլ ինչ կուզենք, էն ել կանենք էնքան ժամանակ, մինչև մեկը մի օր բոլորիս ցույց կտա ճիշտը ու կապացուցի: Եթե իհարկե բախտներս բերի, որը և քիչ հավանական եմ համարում:

Հին ժամանակներում էր տենց. եթե չէիր հավատում, ուրեմն դու հասարակության լիիրավ անդամ չէիր, վրեդ թարս եին նայում, կամ էլ ի վերջո վառում եին:
Հիմա արդեն ինկվիզիցիա չկա: Հավատացյալ լինես, թե ոչ, դա հաշվի չեն առնում ոչ դպրոց գնալուց, ոչ ինստիտուտ, ոչ էլ աշխատանքի ընդունվելուց:

Մի կարծեք, թե հավատացողը ավելի ¨լավ տղա է¨, քան ¨անհավատ¨ կոչեցյալը, կամ հակառակը: Լավն ու վատ լինելը բոլորովին այլ ձևով ա որոշվում: Միայն թե դրանցից մեկը ճիշտ պատկերացում ունի աշխարհի մասին, իսկ մյուսը` սխալ:  Ու, քանի որ դրանք երկուսն էլ չեն կարողանում բացատրեն, թե ինչով են նրանք ճիշտ, էս կարգի թեմաները *վերջ չեն ունենա*  (մինչև մոդերատորներից մեկը չմիջամտի ժամանակին :Tongue:  )

----------


## Սելավի

> Դե գիտեք ինչ կա??
> Սարքեցիք ճաշակի հարց: *Հավատում եմ*, *չեմ հավատում*, *չեմ հասկանում բայց հավատում եմ*, *աստված սենց ասեց*, *աստված նենց ասեց*, *աստված արյանս մեջ ա*, *եթե չհավատամ կարողա մեռնեմ*, *ինձ կպատժի* .... ու սենց ամեն մեկը իրա ճաշակով ա շարժվում:  Լավ ա անում, քանի որ մինչև հիմա ոչ մեկը հաստատ չգիտի իրականությունը: Մենք էլ ինչ կուզենք, էն ել կանենք էնքան ժամանակ, մինչև մեկը մի օր բոլորիս ցույց կտա ճիշտը ու կապացուցի: Եթե իհարկե բախտներս բերի, որը և քիչ հավանական եմ համարում:
> 
> Հին ժամանակներում էր տենց. եթե չէիր հավատում, ուրեմն դու հասարակության լիիրավ անդամ չէիր, վրեդ թարս եին նայում, կամ էլ ի վերջո վառում եին:
> Հիմա արդեն ինկվիզիցիա չկա: Հավատացյալ լինես, թե ոչ, դա հաշվի չեն առնում ոչ դպրոց գնալուց, ոչ ինստիտուտ, ոչ էլ աշխատանքի ընդունվելուց:
> 
> Մի կարծեք, թե հավատացողը ավելի ¨լավ տղա է¨, քան ¨անհավատ¨ կոչեցյալը, կամ հակառակը: Լավն ու վատ լինելը բոլորովին այլ ձևով ա որոշվում: Միայն թե դրանցից մեկը ճիշտ պատկերացում ունի աշխարհի մասին, իսկ մյուսը` սխալ:  Ու, քանի որ դրանք երկուսն էլ չեն կարողանում բացատրեն, թե ինչով են նրանք ճիշտ, էս կարգի թեմաները *վերջ չեն ունենա*  (մինչև մոդերատորներից մեկը չմիջամտի ժամանակին )



Ամանիթա  ջան,  ինչու՞  էս  այդքան  ցավագին   ընդունում: Այստեղ  ոչ  ոք  ոչ  մեկի  կամքին  չի  բռնանում,  քո  կյանքնա  ապրիր  ինչ  ձև  կցանկանաս, ու  հավատքի  Կյանքը   ճաշակի  հարց   չի,  այլ  ԻՐԱԿԱՆ՝  ու  անգամ  եթե  կուզես,   ավելի  Իրական  Կյանքա,  քան  թե   էն  կյանկքը  որը  որ  դու  գիտես  *առայժմ*: 
  Չկարծես  թե  այստեղի  գրառումներ  անողները  քեզ  զոռով  ինչ  որ  բան  են  ուզում  ապացուցել,  դա  պարզապես  անհեթեթություն  կլինի,  դու  ինքդ  պիտի  այդ  ամենը  զգաս, ինչպես  Բարեկամը  դիպուկ  նկատեց  ու  համեմատեց  գլխիդ  քոր  գալու  հետ, այդպես  ինչպես  գլխիդ  քոր  գալն  էս  զգում  ու  գիտակցում   որ   իրականում   գլուխդ  քորա  գալիս՝  հավատա,  այդպես  էլ  զգում  էս  Աստծո  ներկայությունը  քո  կյանքի  մեջ: 
  Իսկ  ինչ  մնումա  լավ  տղու  չափանիշները,  շտապեմ  ասել,  որ   դու  ավելի  լավ  տղա  էս  քան  ես  ու  իմ  նմանները՝  բոլորովս  միասին  վերցրած,  դու  ավելի   խելացի  էս,  ու  ավելի  ժամանակակից  արժեքներով  ողողված, Իսկ  Աստված  երևի  տեսելա  որ  տհաս  եմ  և  որոշելա    հասունացնի:

Հ.Գ  Եթե  ուզում  էս   թանկարժեք  զարդեր  գնահատես,  ուրեմ  ոսկերիչ  պիտի  դառնաս,  տոնավաճառային  դատողությամբ   մարդը  չի  կարա  անառակությունը  զանազանել   առաքինությունից,  իսկ  այն  մարդը  որը  չի  կարողանում դրանք  զանազանել՝  արժի  որ երբ  այդ մարդը  հեռանա   տնիցդ՝  հաշվես  թեյի  գդալները: 





> Կապ ունի այնքանով որ եթե Հիսուսի ծննդից հետոա գրվել(ու հենց տենց ել եղել է) ապա ամենինչ շատ պարզ բացատրվումա


Նենսիս  ջան՝    Հիսուսից  շատ  առաջա  գրվել  այդ  տողերը: 
  Մինչև  Հիսուսի  աշխարհ  գալը,    Իսրաելի  գիր  իմացող  մարդիկ    կարդում  էին  այդ  տողերը, անգամ  նրանք  գիտեին  բոլոր  մարգարեների  գրքերը:  Հետո երբ  կազմվեց  Աստվածաշունչը,  որը  բաղկացած  է  66  գրքից,  այդ  ժամանակ  էլ  զետեղեցին  նաև  ծննդոցը,  որպեսզի  ես  և  դու  կարդալով  իմանանք  թէ  ինչպես  Աստված  ստեղծեց  աշխարհը  ու  բոլոր  այն  ամենը  ինչը  կա  նրա  մեջ:

----------


## ars83

> Դե հիմա ինձ ասա թե էտ մեջբերածտ որ դարումա գրված, անգամ եթե Հիսուսից առաջ է գրված


Հին Ուխտի Ծննդոց գրքից մեջբերվածները՝ Քրիստոսի մարդեղացումից և ծննդից առնվազն մեկ հազարամյակ
առաջ։




> գիտես այդ Աստվածաշունչը քանի անգամ է եկեղեցին ձևափոխել.


Հին Ուխտը Եկեղեցու ձեռքը չի եղել, որ փոփոխի։ Այն պահպանել, արտագրել, և սերնդե սերունդ փոխանցել են հրեաները։ 




> Մի բան հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ քրիստոնեությունը տարածում գտավ իր յուրահատուկ գաղափարով որ Աստված միհատա . իսկ ժամանակ անց այն էլ "հեթանոսացավ"՝ սկսեցին ծնվել հոգիներ և աստծու որդիներ(աստվածային ընտանիքները դա հեթանոսության ոճն էր).


Առնվազն իմ մեջբերած Ծննդոց 1.26–ից հետևում է, որ Աստված մեկ անձով չէր հանդես գալիս հրեաներին, քանի որ «մենք» է ասում։ Աստծո Հոգու մասին բազմիցս խոսվում է Հին Ուխտում (Ծննդ. 1.2, Բ Մնացորդաց 15.1, 24.20)։ Մասնավորապես, հինուխտյան ժամանակաշրջանի մարդ Հոբն ասում է իր մասին.
_Աստուծո Հոգին է, որ ստեղծել է ինձ, եւ Ամենակալի շունչն է, որ ուսուցանում է ինձ։_ (Հոբ 33.4)
Մարդը հստակ պատկերացում ուներ Սուրբ Հոգու մասին և գիտեր, որ Աստծո այդ Անձը մասնակցել է մարդու արարչությանը։
Ինչ վերաբերվում է Աստծո Որդուն, ապա հինուխտյան հրեաները գիտեին նաև Նրա մասին՝ մարգարեություններից և սաղմոսներից, սպասում էին Նրան՝ Մեսիային։ Բավականին մանրամասն Քրիստոսի՝ Աստծո Որդի լինելու և Հին Ուխտում դրա ապացույցների մասին խոսում են Հովհաննեսր Ավետարանը, Գործք առաքելոցը, Հովհաննեսի թղթերը, Պողոս առաքյալի թուղթը եբրայեցիներին։

Համեմատիր, օրինակ, Սաղմոսաց 2.7–ը, 109.1–ը և Մատթ. 22. 41-45–ը,  Սաղմոսաց 15.10–ը և Գործք 2.25-36–ը։ Այստեղ հստակ բացատրվում է, թե հինուխտյան գրվածները վերաբերում են Հիսուս Քրիստոսին։

Հեթանոսական ոչ մի բան Սուրբ Երրորդության մեջ չկա. հեթանոսական չաստվածներից յուրաքանչյուրն ուներ իր կամքը, թուլությունները (այն էլ՝ մարդկային), մարմնական ցանկությւոնները։ Աստված Հոգի է՝ զերծ որևէ անմաքրությունից և կրքից, Աստծո երեք Անձերը միաբան են և ունեն միևնույն կամքը։
Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու դավանանքը միանշանակ է այս հարցում.
Հավատամք զԵրրորդութիւնն Սուրբ, մի բնութիւն, մի Աստուածութիւն, ոչ երեք Աստուածք, այլ՝ մի Աստուած, մի կամք, մի թագաւորութիւն, մի իշխանութիւն, արարիչ երեւելեաց եւ աներեւութից (Արշակ Տէր–Միքեյլան, «Հայ Եկեղեցու Քրիստոնեականը» (Կատեխիզիս), էջ 19, «Դաւանութիւն ուղղափառ հաւատոյ»)։

Խորհուրդ կտամ ավելի խորը ուսումնասիրել Աստվածաշունչը և Հայոց Եկեղեցու դավանանքը՝ անսխալ պատկերացում կազմելու համար քննարկվող հարցի վերաբերյալ։

----------


## Մեղապարտ

*




 ars83-ի խոսքերից
					

Հեթանոսական ոչ մի բան Սուրբ Երրորդության մեջ չկա. հեթանոսական չաստվածներից յուրաքանչյուրն ուներ իր կամքը, թուլությունները (այն էլ՝ մարդկային), մարմնական ցանկությւոնները։


*

Նորից դիմում եմ բոլորին ,Ինչ է ՞ նշանակում  հեթանոսություն ,ես այն կարծիքին եմ որ որևէ մեկը այստղ կգտնվի բավարարելու իմ հարցասիրությունը :Ինձ մոտ այնպիսի տպավորություն է որ  այսպես ասած  «դուրս տալը » շատ, շատ է

----------


## Amanita

> Նորից դիմում եմ բոլորին ,Ինչ է ՞ նշանակում  հեթանոսություն ,ես այն կարծիքին եմ որ որևէ մեկը այստղ կգտնվի բավարարելու իմ հարցասիրությունը :Ինձ մոտ այնպիսի տպավորություն է որ  այսպես ասած  «դուրս տալը » շատ, շատ է



Վանական, հլը տես ճիշտ եմ ասում?
Հեթանոսությունը, դա նույն *բազմաստվածությունն է*, այսինքն մի հատ աստվածով չեն բավարարվել, ագահ են էղել :Smile: 
Հայերը, հույները, հռոմեացիները, պարսիկները հին ժամանականերում հեթանոս են էղել ու ոչ մեկ իրանց չի ասել, որ սխալ են անում: Լավ էլ ապրում էին մարդիկ:

----------


## Սելավի

> Նորից դիմում եմ բոլորին ,Ինչ է ՞ նշանակում  հեթանոսություն ,ես այն կարծիքին եմ որ որևէ մեկը այստղ կգտնվի բավարարելու իմ հարցասիրությունը :Ինձ մոտ այնպիսի տպավորություն է որ  այսպես ասած  «դուրս տալը » շատ, շատ է


Վանական  ես  չգիտեմ  հեթանոսի  «սահմանումը», բայց  կաշխատեմ  բացատրեմ  իմ  հասկացածի  չափով: 
 Օրինակ  ես  կարծում  եմ  որ  եզդիների  80%-ը    հեթանոսներ  են  մինչև  այժմ: Նրանք  պաշտում  են  արևը,  մենք  հայերս  հեթանոսներ  ենք  եղել  մինչև  Քրիստոնեություն  ընդունելը,  այսինքը  պաշտել  ենք  տարբեր  «աստվածների»  այդ  տարբեր  « աստվածներին»  ում  պաշտում  են  զանազան  մարդիկ  կարելիյա  համարել  նաև  կուռքեր: 
   Օրինակ  հին  ուղտում  երբ  հրիաները  պատրաստեցին  ոսկե  հորթ  և  սկսեցին  պաշտել  դրան, ես  իմ  կարճ  խելքով  համարում  եմ  դա  վերադարձ  հեթանոսությանը,  այսինքը  նրանք  իրենց  համար  մի  ինչ-որ  կուռք  պատրաստեցին  և  սկսեցին  դրան  երկրպագել,  ու  զոհեր  մատուցել: 
  Ճիշտա  հիմա  մեզ  մոտ   հայաստանում  շատ  քիչ  կան  հեթանոսներ,  սակայն  ես  հեթանոս  եմ  համարում  նաև  այն  քրիստոնեաներին,  որոնց  կուռքը  իրենց  մերսեդեսներն  են  ու  եռհարկանի  շքեղ  առանձնատները,   և  իդեպ  շատ  կան  այդպիսի  մարդիկ  որոնք  խոստովանում  են  որ  իրենց  այդ  թանկարժեք  իրերը,  առարկաները՝  ամեն  ինչից  առավել  են  սիրում  ու  գնահատում,  որ  քնում  արթնանում  են  իրենց  այդ  «հարստությունը»՝  «երկրպագելով»:  
Այս  վեր  նկարագրած  մարդկանց  տեսակին  ես  նույն  պես  համարում  եմ  հեթանոսներ:
  Սիրելի  Վանական  սա  իմ  հասկացած  սահմանումն  է  հեթանոսության: 
  Շատ  հաճելի  կլիներ  նաև  լսել  ձեր  կարծիքը,  հեթանոս  հասկացողության  մասին,  միայն  աշխատեք  ձեր  միտքը  շարադրել  հնարավորինս  մաչելի  լեզվով, զերծ  մնալով  փիլիսոփայական  գաղափարներ  զետեղելով  գրառման  մեջ,   որպեսզի  կարողանամ  ըմբռնել  ձեր  բոլոր  ասածները,  որովհետև  դատելով  ձեր  շատ  ու  շատ  գրառումներից  դուք  շատ  բարդ  եք  կազմում  հասարակ  նախադասությունը  և  ձեր  մտքերը  միշտ  երկիմաստ  են  լինում,  որը  ավելորդ  բարդություններ  է   ստեղծում  ավելի  կոնկրետ  պատկերացում  կազմելու   ձեր  կարծիքի  մասին:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Մարդ պետք է ինչ–որ բանի հավատա։

----------


## Razo

Դու էլ ես հեթանոս ? Եթե չէ հանկարծ չնեղանաս:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> ես  չգիտեմ  հեթանոսի  «սահմանումը», բայց  կաշխատեմ  բացատրեմ  իմ  հասկացածի  չափով:


Հեթանոս բառն, իմ իմանալով, հունարեն "*էթնոս*"-ի հայերեն "տարբերակն է": Աստվածաշնչի հույն գրիչները այդ բառով էին առանձնացնում նոր կրոնը տարածող էլիտար հավատացյալներին տեղաբնիկներից: Ի դեպ, Նոր Կտակարանի անգլերեն թարգմանություններից և ոչ մեկում այդ բառը չկա: Փոխարենը գրված է "*Հույն*" և ամեն տեղ մեծատառով (ինչը ինձ համար տարօրինակ է):
Կարծում եմ որ առաջին հայ թարգմանիչների անփորձության պատճառով ծնված բառ է: Իսկ թե ինչ է բառի խորհուրդը, կարծում եմ քեզանից լավ չեմ բացատրելու  :Smile:

----------


## Սելավի

> Մարդ պետք է ինչ–որ բանի հավատա։


Հակոբ  ջան  ինչ-որ  բանը  ի՞նչ  ինիկատի  ունես,  ցանկացած  բանի  հա,՞  ինչ  ուզումա  լինի  մենակ  թե   հավատա՞ս:

----------


## Amanita

> Հակոբ  ջան  ինչ-որ  բանը  ի՞նչ  ինիկատի  ունես,  ցանկացած  բանի  հա,՞  ինչ  ուզումա  լինի  մենակ  թե   հավատա՞ս:


Ցանկացած բան, ինչ ուզում ա լինի , մենակ թե *քո* աստվածը չլինի :Tongue:

----------


## Սելավի

> Ցանկացած բան, ինչ ուզում ա լինի , մենակ թե *քո* աստվածը չլինի


Մի  շտապիր  բարեկամս, ու  զսպիր  զայրույթդ,  դա  քեզ  կազատի  շատ  ու  շատ  դառնաղետ  օրերից,  իմացի՝   լեզուն  փոքր  օրգանա,  բայց  մեծ  դժբախտությունների  առիթ  կարող  է  հանդիսանալ:
Կյանքը  սիրողը  զսպումա  իր  լեզուն,   իսկ  քո  լեզուն  առյուծա,  եթե  պահես  նրան   ինքն  էլ    քեզ  կպահպանի, եթե  չպահես՝  քեզ  կգզի:

Ամանիթա  ջան  մի  չարացի  ցավդ  տանեմ,  Եթե  քեզ  ինչ-որ  բանով  նեղացրել  եմ  ներողություն  եմ  խնդրում:  Արի  իրար  հետ  բարեկամներ  լինենք,  իսկ  եթե  իմ  գրառումներում   մեջ  բերած,  Աստծու  խոսքից  էս  նեղացել,   ուրեմ  խոսքը  ճշգրիտ  ու  դիպուկա  եղել  որ  քո  վրա  ազդեցությունա  թողել,  որովհետև  մարդիկ  հիմնականում  ճիշտ  բաներից  են  նեղանում:  
 Ես  չեմ  ուզում  քո  հետ  վիճել,  ընդհակառակը  ուզում  եմ  որ  քեզ  սիրեմ,  պաշտպանեմ,  հնարավորության  դեպքում  օգնեմ  ու   բարձրացնեմ:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Հակոբ  ջան  ինչ-որ  բանը  ի՞նչ  ինիկատի  ունես,  ցանկացած  բանի  հա,՞  ինչ  ուզումա  լինի  մենակ  թե   հավատա՞ս:


Այո,

----------


## ars83

> Նորից դիմում եմ բոլորին ,Ինչ է ՞ նշանակում  հեթանոսություն


Իմ գրառումներում «հեթանոսություն» ասելով՝ ի նկատի եմ ունեցել նախաքրիստոնեական դարաշրջանի բազմաստված կրոնները։ Միգուցե, ավելի հասկանալի կլիներ «կռապաշտ» բառը։

Մի քանի հոդված կարդացի «հեթանոս» բառի գործածման մասին Աստվածաշնչի՝ տարբեր լեզուներով թարգմանություններում, և տեսնում եմ, որ այն շատ տարբեր իմաստներ ունի և կարող է ոչ միշտ է ճշգրիտ փոխանցել բնագրում գործածված բառի իմաստը (անգլերեն և ռուսերեն թարգմանություններում, առնվազն)։

----------


## Վարպետ

> Նորից դիմում եմ բոլորին ,Ինչ է ՞ նշանակում  հեթանոսություն ,ես այն կարծիքին եմ որ որևէ մեկը այստղ կգտնվի բավարարելու իմ հարցասիրությունը :Ինձ մոտ այնպիսի տպավորություն է որ  այսպես ասած  «դուրս տալը » շատ, շատ է


Իմ բացատրությունը հետեւյալն է: Առաքայլաների եւ hիսունականների մեծ քարոզի ընթացքում հեթանոս համարվում էին այն էթնիկ խմբերը (Ջուզեպպեն ճիշտ էր նկատել), որոնց դեռ չէր հասել Աստծո որդու մասին ավետիսը, որոնք գտնվում էին չլուսավորված վիճակում (Ինքը Տերն է ասում` գնացեք եւ քարոզեք հեթանոսներին): Այդ ընթացքում բոլոր այդ հիմնական էթնիկ խմբերը` *էթնոսները, հեթանոսները, * ուր պիտի գնային քարոզիչները, կամ կրակապաշտ էին, կամ բազմաստվածապաշտ: Ընդհանուր ասոցիցացիան, այսինքն հետեւյալն էր -- հեթանոս = բազմաստվածապաշտ կամ կրակապաշտ: Հետագայում նոր` համաշխարհային կրոնների ի հայտ գալը չփոխեց ասոցիացիան, այլ ավելի խորացրեց: Եւ եթե նախկինում այլ էթնոսի պատկանող, իմա` Իսրայելի 12 ծնկներից ոչ մեկին չպատկանող մարդիկ էին  համարվում  հեթանոս` այլ էթնոս, ապա այսօր այն ստացել է  իր հիմնական ասոցիատիվ երանգը` կրակապաշտ, բազմաստվածապաշտ:

----------


## Amanita

> Մի  շտապիր  բարեկամս, ու  զսպիր  զայրույթդ,  դա  քեզ  կազատի  շատ  ու  շատ  դառնաղետ  օրերից,  իմացի՝   լեզուն  փոքր  օրգանա,  բայց  մեծ  դժբախտությունների  առիթ  կարող  է  հանդիսանալ:
> Կյանքը  սիրողը  զսպումա  իր  լեզուն,   իսկ  քո  լեզուն  առյուծա,  եթե  պահես  նրան   ինքն  էլ    քեզ  կպահպանի, եթե  չպահես՝  քեզ  կգզի:
> 
> Ամանիթա  ջան  մի  չարացի  ցավդ  տանեմ,  Եթե  քեզ  ինչ-որ  բանով  նեղացրել  եմ  ներողություն  եմ  խնդրում:  Արի  իրար  հետ  բարեկամներ  լինենք,  իսկ  եթե  իմ  գրառումներում   մեջ  բերած,  Աստծու  խոսքից  էս  նեղացել,   ուրեմ  խոսքը  ճշգրիտ  ու  դիպուկա  եղել  որ  քո  վրա  ազդեցությունա  թողել,  որովհետև  մարդիկ  հիմնականում  ճիշտ  բաներից  են  նեղանում:  
>  Ես  չեմ  ուզում  քո  հետ  վիճել,  ընդհակառակը  ուզում  եմ  որ  քեզ  սիրեմ,  պաշտպանեմ,  հնարավորության  դեպքում  օգնեմ  ու   բարձրացնեմ:


Ապեր, սիրտս կտոր-կտոր ա լինում քո խոսքերից: Բայց չկա  ներում իմ չարամիտ արարքներին: Աղոթիր, խնդրում եմ, քո աստծուն իմ հոգու մաքրության համար

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Կաշխատեմ հնարավորրինս պարզ բացատրել ,իմ հարցադրման իմաստը:
Հեթանոս բառի տակ ով ինչ ասես պատկերացնում է՝ պղծությունից մինչև ամենապաշ տություն:
Ես ինձ համար պարզեցի որ քննարկման  մասնակիցների համար հստակ պատկերա ցում չկա թե ինչ է հեթանոսությունը :
Չխորանալով բառի գաղախարախոսության մեջ շեշտեմ միայն , որ այն արհեստածին է և նպատակ է ունեցել նսեմացնելու նախաքրիստոնեական հիմնական արաչական աստ վածներին:
Այս անվան տակ հանդես չի գալիս միայն մեկ աստված՝ «ehyeh asher ehyeh»  որը ըստ էության  արաչական աստվածներից մեկն էր և ոչ գլխավորը:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Կաշխատեմ հնարավորրինս պարզ բացատրել ,իմ հարցադրման իմաստը:
> Հեթանոս բառի տակ ով ինչ ասես պատկերացնում է՝ պղծությունից մինչև ամենապաշ տություն:
> Ես ինձ համար պարզեցի որ քննարկման  մասնակիցների համար հստակ պատկերա ցում չկա թե ինչ է հեթանոսությունը :
> Չխորանալով բառի գաղախարախոսության մեջ շեշտեմ միայն , որ այն արհեստածին է և նպատակ է ունեցել նսեմացնելու նախաքրիստոնեական հիմնական արաչական աստ վածներին:
> Այս անվան տակ հանդես չի գալիս միայն մեկ աստված՝ «ehyeh asher ehyeh»  որը ըստ էության  արաչական աստվածներից մեկն էր և ոչ գլխավորը:


Հիմա դու ինչ գրեցիր, ես չհասկացա; Պարզ գրիր, ինտելեկտներնիս չի հերիքում:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Հիմա դու ինչ գրեցիր, ես չհասկացա; Պարզ գրիր, ինտելեկտներնիս չի հերիքում:


Ներողություն,հրեաները բոլոր   աստվածներին հռչակեցին «հեթանոս» թողեցին հզոր աստվածներից մեկին և նրան կոչեցին նոր «ehyeh asher ehyeh» անունով:
Դրանից հետո ամբողջ աշխարհը խառնվեց իրար, և ծնեց նոր աստվածներ:Հրեաները սկսեցին ծիծաղել նոր աստվածների վրա և բոլոր նրաց վրա որ ստեղծեցին նորերին:
Հիմա կարծում եմ բավականին պարզ գրեցի սակայն իմ գրվածը հակա հրեական թող չհնչի :
Արարիչը ինձ Ճիշտ կհասկանա ,ամեն

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ներողություն,հրեաները բոլոր աստվածներին հռչակեցին «հեթանոս» թողեցին հզոր աստվածներից մեկին և նրան կոչեցին նոր «ehyeh asher ehyeh» անունով:
> Դրանից հետո ամբողջ աշխարհը խառնվեց իրար, և ծնեց նոր աստվածներ:Հրեաները սկսեցին ծիծաղել նոր աստվածների վրա և բոլոր նրաց վրա որ ստեղծեցին նորերին:
> Հիմա կարծում եմ բավականին պարզ գրեցի սակայն իմ գրվածը հակա հրեական թող չհնչի :
> Արարիչը ինձ Ճիշտ կհասկանա ,ամեն


Հիմա հասկացա: Այ տեսնում ես? Որ ուզում ես` կարողանում ես: Ախր հեչ հաշվի չես առնում, որ դիմացիններդ սովորական մեղավոր մահկանացուներ են:
Բայց ուզում եմ հարցնել. Ինչպես ոչնչացրին հրեաները *բոլոր աստվածներին*? Աստվածը մեկը չէ?

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Հիմա հասկացա: Այ տեսնում ես? Որ ուզում ես` կարողանում ես: Ախր հեչ հաշվի չես առնում, որ դիմացիններդ սովորական մեղավոր մահկանացուներ են:
> Բայց ուզում եմ հարցնել. Ինչպես ոչնչացրին հրեաները *բոլոր աստվածներին*? Աստվածը մեկը չէ?


Նույն սխալը նորից չեմ ցանկանում անել բայց ինձ ստիպում եք ,ես Վանական եմ դարձել չսխալվելու համար, իսկ այստղ ամեն տողի մեջ ստիպում են սխալվել:
Juzeppe Balzammo-ին փորձեցի օգնել, գիտես ինչ գրեց  «Լսի այ... ախպեր» հիմա իչպես գրեմ ,դե լավ, նորից փորձենք  խնդիրը սկսվում է Նոյից:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Նույն սխալը նորից չեմ ցանկանում անել բայց ինձ ստիպում եք ,ես Վանական եմ դարձել չսխալվելու համար, իսկ այստղ ամեն տողի մեջ ստիպում են սխալվել:
> Juzeppe Balzammo-ին փորձեցի օգնել, գիտես ինչ գրեց «Լսի այ... ախպեր» հիմա իչպես գրեմ ,դե լավ, նորից փորձենք խնդիրը սկսվում է Նոյից:


Դե ես էլ մեռա հարցնելով հոգեւորականի աստիճանդ, որ իմանամ ինչպես դիմել: Պատասխան չհաջորդեց: Իսկ սխալի մասին էլի չհասկացա: Հիմա որ էստեղ ամեն տողում ստիպում են սխալվել, դու սխալվում ես ու սխալդ ընդունում ես, թե չես սխալվում? Ու ինչը սկսեց Նոյից? Քո սխալվել/չսխալվելը? Թե դա իմ հարցի պատասխանն էր: Ոչ առաջին դեպքում եմ հասկանում` ինչ ես ուզում ասել, ոչ էլ երկրորդ:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

_«Ախ՜, այդ ինչ Կրակ պատիժ են այդ հուրեաները…»_

Սակայն, չնայած, որ առայսօր շատ մարդիկ կորցրել են իրենք իրենց սահմանափակված իրավունքների մեջ, որոշները, դեռ այդ տարածության մեջ, փորձում են ելք գտնել, այսինքն դուրս փախչել, այսինքն, իշնորհիվ իրենց վերլուծման փորձում են մերժել իրականությանը եւ կամ առանձնանալ ամբոխից։ 
Ցանկացած կրոն, հավատք չի կարող հռչակվել եւ ճանաչում ստանալ առանց հանրության եւ հանրության  անունից խոսող վարպետի, առաջնորդի, շահամոլի, էգոիստի բացակայությամբ։ Նրանց պետք է նպատակ, ծառայություն… եւ այդ ամենը սահմանավորված իրավունքների եւ տարածության մեջ։ 
Հնարավո՞ր է արդյոք դուրս պրծնել այդ տեղից–Անհնար է։ Ինչու՞։ Որովհետեւ քանի դեռ կա երկխոսություն, մարդիկ չենք կարող գնալ ընդդեմ էվոլուցիայի։

----------


## Վարպետ

> _«Ախ՜, այդ ինչ Կրակ պատիժ են այդ հուրեաները…»_
> 
> Սակայն, չնայած, որ առայսօր շատ մարդիկ կորցրել են իրենք իրենց սահմանափակված իրավունքների մեջ, որոշները, դեռ այդ տարածության մեջ, փորձում են ելք գտնել, այսինքն դուրս փախչել, այսինքն, իշնորհիվ իրենց վերլուծման փորձում են մերժել իրականությանը եւ կամ առանձնանալ ամբոխից։ 
> Ցանկացած կրոն, հավատք չի կարող հռչակվել եւ ճանաչում ստանալ առանց հանրության եւ հանրության անունից խոսող վարպետի, առաջնորդի, շահամոլի, էգոիստի բացակայությամբ։ Նրանց պետք է նպատակ, ծառայություն… եւ այդ ամենը սահմանավորված իրավունքների եւ տարածության մեջ։ 
> Հնարավո՞ր է արդյոք դուրս պրծնել այդ տեղից–Անհնար է։ Ինչու՞։ Որովհետեւ քանի դեռ կա երկխոսություն, մարդիկ չենք կարող գնալ ընդդեմ էվոլուցիայի։


Իսկ եթե ավելի մատչելի? :Sad:  Ախր զգուշացրել էի իմ ինտելեկտուալ համեստ կարողությունների մասին :Sad:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

*




 Վարպետ-ի խոսքերից
					

Դե ես էլ մեռա հարցնելով հոգեւորականի աստիճանդ, որ իմանամ ինչպես դիմել: Պատասխան չհաջորդեց: Իսկ սխալի մասին էլի չհասկացա: Հիմա որ էստեղ ամեն տողում ստիպում են սխալվել, դու սխալվում ես ու սխալդ ընդունում ես, թե չես սխալվում? Ու ինչը սկսեց Նոյից? Քո սխալվել/չսխալվելը? Թե դա իմ հարցի պատասխանն էր: Ոչ առաջին դեպքում եմ հասկանում` ինչ ես ուզում ասել, ոչ էլ երկրորդ:


*

Վանականին դիմում են «եղբայր» ձևով, ես իմ պարտավորություններով մի մարդ եմ որ իրավունք չունեմ կիսատ տեղեկություններ տալ ,ես իրավունք չունեմ իմ տեսակետը ներկայցնել որպես ոչ Վանական ,Ես կարող եմ մատնացույց անել ճիշտ ճանապարհը և ուղղությունը ,այսինքն ուղղորդել, նրանց ովքեր  ցանկանում է գտնել ճշմարտությունը:
Այդ պատճառով ես գրեցի որ ամեն ինչ սկսվեց Նոյից,նրա մեղմությունը պատճառ դարձավ հետագա բոլոր փորձանքների պատճառը:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Իսկ եթե ավելի մատչելի? Ախր զգուշացրել էի իմ ինտելեկտուալ համեստ կարողությունների մասին


Հարգելի Վարպետ, բարեկամ, ես էլ եմ մարդ եւ կարող եմ լինել հիմար ու անկարողունակ, մատչելի մտքեր ձեւակերպելու գործում, որի համար էլ ներող եղեք։

----------


## Վարպետ

> Վանականին դիմում են «եղբայր» ձևով, ես իմ պարտավորություններով մի մարդ եմ որ իրավունք չունեմ կիսատ տեղեկություններ տալ ,ես իրավունք չունեմ իմ տեսակետը ներկայցնել որպես ոչ Վանական ,Ես կարող եմ մատնացույց անել ճիշտ ճանապարհը և ուղղությունը ,այսինքն ուղղորդել, նրանց ովքեր ցանկանում է գտնել ճշմարտությունը:
> Այդ պատճառով ես գրեցի որ ամեն ինչ սկսվեց Նոյից,նրա մեղմությունը պատճառ դարձավ հետագա բոլոր փորձանքների պատճառը:


Նրա մեղմությունը Քամի հանդեպ? Թե այնուամենայնիվ Սեմի?




> Հարգելի Վարպետ, բարեկամ, ես էլ եմ մարդ եւ կարող եմ լինել հիմար ու անկարողունակ, մատչելի մտքեր ձեւակերպելու գործում, որի համար էլ ներող եղեք։


Ներում եմ:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

*




 Հակոբ Գեւորգյան-ի խոսքերից
					

«Ախ՜, այդ ինչ Կրակ պատիժ են այդ հուրեաները…»
Որովհետեւ քանի դեռ կա երկխոսություն, մարդիկ չենք կարող գնալ ընդդեմ էվոլուցիայի։


*

Շուրջ 2500 տարի էվոլուցիան կանգ է առել ,շատ եմ ցավում բարեկամս դու սխալվում ես  երկխոսությու չկա ,կա միայն իմիտացիա երկխոսության:

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց
*




 Վարպետ-ի խոսքերից
					

Նրա մեղմությունը Քամի հանդեպ? Թե այնուամենայնիվ Սեմի?:


*
Նոյը մեղմ գտնվեց երկուսի հանդեպ ել ,որի համար միշտ պատասխան ենք տալիս մենք:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Շուրջ 2500 տարի էվոլուցիան կանգ է առել ,շատ եմ ցավում բարեկամս դու սխալվում ես երկխոսությու չկա ,կա միայն իմիտացիա երկխոսության:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց
> 
> Նոյը մեղմ գտնվեց երկուսի հանդեպ ել ,որի համար միշտ պատասխան ենք տալիս մենք:


Որքան հասկանում եմ` մենք ասելով հասկանում ենք արիացիները... Գլխի եմ, թե չէ? :Smile:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

*




 Վարպետ-ի խոսքերից
					

Որքան հասկանում եմ` մենք ասելով հասկանում ենք արիացիները... Գլխի եմ, թե չէ?


*

Արարիչը թող  ինձ ների ճշմարտությունը ասելու համար, «արիացիները» մշտապես եկել են մեր հետևից, լավագույն դեպքում մեր կողգից :Cool:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Արարիչը թող ինձ ների ճշմարտությունը ասելու համար, «արիացիները» մշտապես եկել են մեր հետևից, լավագույն դեպքում մեր կողգից


Հասկանալի ա :Smile:  Բարի ճանապարհ ձեզ ուրեմն :Smile:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Հասկանալի ա Բարի ճանապարհ ձեզ ուրեմն


Իսկ ինչն՞ է հասկանալի, պարզաբանիր :Think:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Իսկ ինչն՞ է հասկանալի, պարզաբանիր


Բացատրությունս "Հավատում եք Աստծուն" թեմայի հետ կապ չունի, օֆֆտոպ կդիտվի :Smile:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> > Շուրջ 2500 տարի էվոլուցիան կանգ է առել ,
> > շատ եմ ցավում բարեկամս դու սխալվում ես  երկխոսությու չկա ,
> > կա միայն իմիտացիա երկխոսության:


Իմ կարծիքով դուք չըմբռնեցիք իմ հաղորդումը. մուտացիան էվոլուցիայի մի մասն է, հետեւաբար, ամեն ինչ, ընդհուպ մինչեւ մարդու գաղափարը, հնարավոր է նորաձեւել։
Եվ քանի դեռ Դուք ցավում եք իմ ասածից, դա հնարավոր է նոր փոփոխում եւ միգուցե բարեփոխում պատճառել Ձեզ։

----------


## Մեղապարտ

*




 Հակոբ Գեւորգյան-ի խոսքերից
					

Իմ կարծիքով դուք չըմբռնեցիք իմ հաղորդումը. մուտացիան էվոլուցիայի մի մասն է, հետեւաբար, ամեն ինչ, ընդհուպ մինչեւ մարդու գաղափարը, հնարավոր է նորաձեւել։
Եվ քանի դեռ Դուք ցավում եք իմ ասածից, դա հնարավոր է նոր փոփոխում եւ միգուցե բարեփոխում պատճառել Ձեզ։


*

Պարզաբանիր բարեկամս եթե դժվար չէ :Smile:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Մի շատ կարեւոր աշխատություն եմ գրում «Լ. Տրոցկու տեսությունը արվեստին» մասին։ Թե ժամանակ մնա, կպարզաբանեմ, քանզի գիտեմ, որ բացատրության կարիք չկա։ Դուք ինքներդ կարող եք այն հասկանալ, միայն թե ժամանակ է պետք…

----------


## Սելավի

Սիրելի  Վանական  դու  որտեղի՞ց  գիտես  ճշմարտությունը  և  ո՞րն  է  այն՝ ըստ քեզ,  լուսավորիր    խնդրում  եմ:  Ես  էլ  եմ  ուզում  ճշմարտությունը  իմանալ: 
Կամ  եթե  ենթադրենք ճշմարտությունն էս  ասում,  ինչու՞  էս  ասում  թող  ների  Արարիչը  որ  ճշմարտությունն  եմ  ասում,  ի՞նչ  է  Արարիչը  չի՞  ուզում  որ  սովորական  մահկանացուներս  իմանանք  ճշմարտությունը: 
Եվ  մի  հարցել  ունեմ  քեզ,    ո՞վ  է  քեզ   Վանական  կարգել  և  արդիոք  դու  ծառայում  է՞ս  Հայ  Առաքելական  եկեղեցուն,  իսկ  եթե  ոչ  ոք  չի  կարգել, (եթե  իրոք  արարողակարգը  այդպեսա  պահանջում   որ  պիտի  կարգեն՝ ես  չգիտեմ)  կարող  եմ  հասկանալ  որ  դու  ինքնահռչակ  Վանական  էս:  Մի  գուցե  հարցս  ճիշտ  չի  ձևակերպված  դու  ավելի  գրագետ,  բանիմաց  մարդ  էս  վերաձևակերպի  հարցս  և  պատասխանի:  
  Գիտես    կասկածում  եմ  որ  քեզ  արժանացրել  են  այդ  կոչումին,  մի  տեսակ    Առաքելական  եկեղեցու  վարդապետությամբ  չես   առաջնորդվում,  ի՞նչ  է  դա,  նոր  վարդապետություն,  թե  «ճշմարտությունը  հասկանալով  շեղում    քրիստոնեական   վարդապետությունից» 
  Անգամ  նկատել  եմ  որ  անեծքով  ես  բերանդ  բացել,  մեկ  այլ  թեմայում՝  պարզաբանիր  նաև   դա  խնդրում  եմ,  ինչու՞  էս  անեծք  անում  մարդկանց:  Օ՞վ  է  քեզ  թույլ  տվել  որ  այդպես  վարվես:
ԵՎ  որպեսզի   չպատասխանես  վերևում  նշած  բոլոր  հարցերին  կարող  էս  միայն  այս  հարցին  պատասխանել, դու  քեզ  քրիստոնեա  համարում  է՞ս  թե  ոչ, Իսկ  ավելի  մատչելի  որպեսզի  լինի  հարցս՝  ընդունում  էս  որ  խաչիալ  Հիսուսն  է   Քրիստոսը  և  որ  մարդացավ,   երկիր   եկավ,  մեր  մեղքերը  խաչի  վրա  գամմելու  համար:  
Կանխավ  շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

*Մոդերատորական: Գրառումը ջնջվում է սխալ մեջբերումների հետևանքով անընթեռնելիության պատճառով:

Ակումբի կանոնադրություն, 
2.2.7 կետ*

----------


## VisTolog

Ինչու պետք է հավատամ մի Աստված կոչվող երևույթի, որի շնորհիվ մարդկանց կյանքն ավելի ահավոր է դառնում.
Ավելի ճիշտ ինչու պետք է հավատամ, որ Աստված կոչվող երևույթը միշտ բարին է անում, և *չի կարող* պայքարել չարի դեմ, եթե իհարկե հենց ինքը չի չարը, և այլն, և այլն...

----------


## Yellow Raven

> *Մոդերատորական: Գրառումը ջնջվում է սխալ մեջբերումների հետևանքով անընթեռնելիության պատճառով:
> 
> Ակումբի կանոնադրություն, 
> 2.2.7 կետ*


Հարգելի Վանական, ևս մեկ անգամ կխնդրեի գրել Սելավիի հարցերի պատասխանները:
Ինձ էլ է շատ հետաքրքիր...

----------


## Սելավի

> Ինչու պետք է հավատամ մի Աստված կոչվող երևույթի, որի շնորհիվ մարդկանց կյանքն ավելի ահավոր է դառնում.
> Ավելի ճիշտ ինչու պետք է հավատամ, որ Աստված կոչվող երևույթը միշտ բարին է անում, և *չի կարող* պայքարել չարի դեմ, եթե իհարկե հենց ինքը չի չարը, և այլն, և այլն...


Սիրելի  Վիստա  եթե ցանկանում  ես  ինչ  որ  բան  իմանաս՝  պիտի  *ջանք*  անես  ու  սովորես:  
 Հասկանում  եմ,  կյանքում  խնդիրները  այնքան  շատ  են ու  այնքան  են  ընկճում  մարդկանց  որ  մարդիկ  սկսում  են  տրամաբանել  հակառակ  կողմով, այսինքը  պատկերացնում  են  թե  իբր  Աստվածա  այս  կյանքը  ահավոր  դարձրել,  այնինչ  մենք  ինքներս  ենք  այդպես  դարձրել  ու  այդպես  ենք    տեսնում, որովհետև  մենք  հակառակախոսներ  ենք  ու  անխրատներ:  
 Ամեն  մեկս  տեսնում  ենք  հենց այն՝  ինչը  ուզում  ենք  տեսնել,  իսկ  եթե  դու   ուզում  էս  տեսնել  ու   նկատել  նաև  այն,  ինչը  վաղուց   արդեն  նկատել  են  շատ շատերը  ապա  մի  քիչ  հոգնեցնելով  աչքերդ  կարդա  այս  առակը: 

Մի  մարդ  գալիսա  իմաստունի  մոտ  և  ասումա  ուզում  եմ  իմաստություն  սովորել: Իմաստունը  ձեն  չի  հանում  ու  չի  պատասխանում: 
Նորից  այդ  մարդը  ավելի  համառությամբ  ու  անզիջում   դիմումա  իմաստունին,  որպեսզի  իմաստություն  սովորի:
Իմաստունը  այդ մարդուն   իր  հետ  տանումա   ջրավազան  և   այդ  մարդու   գլուխը  մցնումա  ջրի  մեջ    ու  ամուր  սեղմելով  գլխից  երկար  ժամանակ  պահումա  ջրի  մեջ,  այնքան  ժամանակ  մինչև  զգումա  որ  այդ  մարդը  խեղտվումա,  ապա  բաց  թողնելով  հարցնումա:
Երբ  գլուխդ  ջրի  մեջ  էր  ինչի՞  մասին  էիր  մտածում,  հարստությա՞ն,  շքեղ  առանձնատա՞ն  թե  թանկարժեք  մեքենաների:
Մարդը  ասումա  ոչ՝  մի  միայն  օդի  մասին  էի  մտածում, միայն  ձգտում  էի  օդի:
  Իմաստունը  ասումա  այդպես էլ  իմաստություննա,  դու  պիտի  այդպես  էլ   ձգտես  իմաստությանը ինչպես  ձգտում էիր  օդին,  միայն  այդպիսի  ձգտման  դեպքում  դու  կարող  էս  հասնել  այն  ամենի  գիտակցմանը  ինչը  թաքցված  է  ծույլերից  ու  հեշտասեր   մարդկանցից:

Հ.Գ.  Առաջինը  շարժվումա  հավատքը,  հետո այդ  հավատքին  համապատասխան  շարժվումա  Աստված:
 Հավատքը  խոսքի վրա՝  արմատն  է:  Զգացմունքները  պտուղն  են: 
Եթե  արմատների  համար  դու  ջանք  էս  անում  ինչպես  որ  պետք  է,  ապա  կարիք  *չես*  ունենա   անհանգստանալ  պտղի  համար:

----------


## Սելավի

Մարդու  միակ  փրկությունը  Գողգոթայում  է,  որը  նշանակում  է  «կառափնատեղ»:
Աջ  և  ձախ  կողմերում  խաչված  էին  չարագործները,  իսկ  մեջտեղում  փշե  պսակով  Մարդը:
Արյունը  լցվում  էր  Նրա  աչքերը  և  ծորում  էին  ձեռքերից  ու  ոտքերից,  ծորում էր  խոցված  կողից,  իսկ  Նրա  առջևում  կանգնածները  ծիծաղում  էին  վրան  ու  ծաղրում:
Ո՞վ  էր  այդ  Անձնավորությունը, Որը  տանում  էր  այդ  տանջանքները,  ո՞վ  էր  այդ  Մարդը,   Որին  մյուսներն  աշխատում  էին  նվաստացնել  ու  սպանել:
  Դա  Աստծո  Որդին  էր  աշխարհի  Իշխանը,  երկնքի  Ավետաբերը,  Որը  ըստ  նախասահմանման  պետք  է  գար    մեղքի  մեջ  թաղված  այս  երկիրը: Սա  Նա  էր  Որի  առաջ  հրեշտակները  երեսնիվայր  են  ընկնում՝  ծածկելով  դեմքները:  Բայց  և  այնպես  Նա  կախ  էր  ընկած  սոսկալի  խաչափայտի  վրա՝  արյունաթաթախ  ու  մերժված:
  Ի՞նչն  էր  Նրան  բերել  այս  քստմնելի վայրը:  Ո՞վ  էր  զարհուրելի  տանջանքի  ենթարկել  այս  Մարդուն,  Որը  եկել  էր  մեզ  սիրել  սովորեցնելու:
  Դա  արել  ենք  ես  ու  դու,  քանզի  քո  և  իմ  մեղքերի  համար  է   Հիսուս  Քրիստոսը  բեվեռվել  խաչին:
  Այդ  անմոռաց  պահին  մարդկային  ցեղը  սուզվեց  մեղքի  մթության  խորքը,  իջավ  անհատակ  անդունդի  ամենատակը  և  հասավ  դրա  վերջին:
  Եվ  ի՞նչ  կա  զարմանալու,  որ  արևն  անգամ   չկարողացավ  դիմանալ   և ծածկեց  իր  դեմքը:

Խաչի  վրա  Աստծու  Գառի  մահվան  միջոցով  խաչին  գամվեց   մեղքը  բոլոր  նրանց,  ովքեր  հավատում  են  Քրիստոսին:

----------


## VisTolog

Ախր ամեն ինչին պատասխան ունեք է դուք. հենց էտ անհիմն պատասխաններն էլ տեղ չեն թողնում այլ կասկածների ու կարծիքների...

----------


## Hrayr

> Ախր ամեն ինչին պատասխան ունեք է դուք. հենց էտ անհիմն պատասխաններն էլ տեղ չեն թողնում այլ կասկածների ու կարծիքների...


Հաճախ հարց են տալիս, ինչ տարբերություն, որտեղից իմանաք ճիշտը...
Բոլոր կրոններն ու աղանդները առաջարկում են պայման, պայմանագիր են կնքում, դու արա այս–այս բաները աստված կանի սրանք։
Մեր դեպքում այդպես չէ, մենք առաջարկում ենք եկեք ու Աստծո քաղցր ըլլալու համն առեք, դրանից հետո Պողոսի պես կասեք…

----------


## The_Ar

ԱրԱստծուն իհարկե հավատում եմ!

----------


## Սելավի

> ԱրԱստծուն իհարկե հավատում եմ!


Որ  խնդրեմ մի  քիչ  չե՞ս  պատմի, թե  ո՞վ է  ԱրԱստվածը:
Կանխավ  շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Աստծո գոյությունն ապացուցել կամ ժխտել հնարավոր չէ,  սա մեկ և երկրորդ ով որ ասում է "կա",  նա էլ պետք է ապացուցի

----------


## dvgray

> Աստծո գոյությունն ապացուցել կամ ժխտել հնարավոր չէ,  սա մեկ և երկրորդ ով որ ասում է "կա",  նա էլ պետք է ապացուցի


Իսկ ով որ ասում է չկա, նա էլ պետք է կարդա "կա" ասողների  բազմամիլիոն էջերը ու ժխտի դրանք:
…
իսկ իրականում ոչ մեկն էլ ոչ մեկին ապացուցելու բան չունի: 
Աստված դոգմա է, ու իրեն հավատալիքի մասին  ապացուցելու կարիք չունի: իրեն հավատալով կամ չհավատալով չի որոշվում սպիտակ կամ սևը, այլ խելամիտ, խղճմիտ կենցաղով, վարք ու բարքով: Այսքանը անելու դեպքում Մարդ կարժանան և մարդկանց և իր հավատացած կամ չհավատացած Աստծո հարգանքին ու սիրուն

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ով որ ասում է չկա, նա էլ պետք է կարդա "կա" ասողների  բազմամիլիոն էջերը ու ժխտի դրանք:
> …
> իսկ իրականում ոչ մեկն էլ ոչ մեկին ապացուցելու բան չունի: 
> Աստված դոգմա է, ու իրեն հավատալիքի մասին  ապացուցելու կարիք չունի: իրեն հավատալով կամ չհավատալով չի որոշվում սպիտակ կամ սևը, այլ խելամիտ, խղճմիտ կենցաղով, վարք ու բարքով: Այսքանը անելու դեպքում Մարդ կարժանան և մարդկանց և իր *հավատացած կամ չհավատացած Աստծո հարգանքին ու սիրուն*


Դվո ջան, "կա" ասողների "բազմամիլիոն" էջերում ապացույցներ չկան: Աստծո գոյության ապացույցը մարդու կողմից գրված չի կարող լինել…ապացույցը դա ընդհանրապես գրված չի կարող լինել ինչ որ մեկի կողմից թեկուզ "աստվածաշունչ"…եթե կան եթևույթներ որոնց բացատրությունը չկա, դա դեռ աստծո գոյության ապացույցը չէ…մի քիչ որ համբերենք դրանց բացատրություններն էլ կտրվեն: Դվո ջան, շատ կուզենայի տեսնել այդ "հավատացած կամ չհավատացած Աստծո" կողմից "հարգված ու սիրված ախպորը"…

Մի հատ անեկդոտ պատմեմ. մեկը անդունդի եզրից կախված փորձում է բարձրանալ, բայց զգում է որ ուժերը չեն հերիքում և ուր որ է պիտի ընկնի…մատները կամաց-կամաց սկսում են սահել և սկսում է հասկանալ որ սա վերջն է ու սկսում է Ասրծուն օգնության կանչել "Տեր Աստված, խնդրում եմ, եթե կաս, այդտեղ ես վերևում, օգնիր ինձ, ամբողջ կյանքովս մեկ երախտապարտ կլինեմ": Եվ հանկարծ ամպերը քաշվում եմ մի կողմ և մի հսկա ալեխառն ծերունի բամբ ձայնով ասում է. "Որդիս, թող ձեռքերդ և ամբողջությամբ տրվիր ազատ անկմանը և ես քեզ ներքևում կբռնեմ": Մարդը նայում է ներքև, ապա վերև ու ասում. "Ներողություն, իսկ այդտեղ վերևուն կա՞ մեկ ուրիշը…չեի՞ք կանչի նրան…շատ եմ  խնդրում"

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Աստծո գոյությունն ապացուցել կամ ժխտել հնարավոր չէ,  սա մեկ և երկրորդ ով որ ասում է "կա",  նա էլ պետք է ապացուցի


Աստծու գոյությունը ապացուցել հնարավոր է... միայն նայած, թե ում? Եթե մարդ կուրորեն հավատում է, որ Աստված գոյություն չունի, ապա դու ճիշտ ես, նրան ոչ մի բան էլ հնարավոր չէ ապացուցել: Սակայն եթե նա Աստծուն չի հավատում` հիմնվելով իր կամ ուրիշների կողմից կատարված տրամաբանական վերլուծության կամ հետազոտության արդյունքների վրա, ապա այս դեպքում բանավեճի համար առկա է հարթակ, որի վրա հնարավոր է կառուցել Աստծու գոյությունը ապացուցող տրամաբանական շղթան:




> …եթե կան եթևույթներ որոնց բացատրությունը չկա, դա դեռ աստծո գոյության ապացույցը չէ…մի քիչ որ համբերենք դրանց բացատրություններն էլ կտրվեն:


Գրեթե երկու հազար տարի մատերիալիստները խոստանում են, որ շուտով բոլոր անհասկանալի երևույթները բացատրություն կստանանք: Գրեթե երկուր հարյուր տարի շարունակ էլ դարվինիստներն են մեզ խնդրում մի քիչ համբերել, որպեսզի իրենք գտնեն իրենց տեսության բոլոր պակասող օղակները: Ես էդքան երկար չեմ կարող սպասել, բայց հոգիս պատրաստ է սպասել հավիտենականություն:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աստծու գոյությունը ապացուցել հնարավոր է... միայն նայած, թե ում? Եթե մարդ կուրորեն հավատում է, որ Աստված գոյություն չունի, ապա դու ճիշտ ես, նրան ոչ մի բան էլ հնարավոր չէ ապացուցել: Սակայն եթե նա Աստծուն չի հավատում` հիմնվելով իր կամ ուրիշների կողմից կատարված տրամաբանական վերլուծության կամ հետազոտության արդյունքների վրա, ապա այս դեպքում բանավեճի համար առկա է հարթակ, որի վրա հնարավոր է կառուցել Աստծու գոյությունը ապացուցող տրամաբանական շղթան:
> 
> 
> 
> *Գրեթե երկու հազար տարի մատերիալիստները խոստանում են, որ շուտով բոլոր անհասկանալի երևույթները բացատրություն կստանանք:* Գրեթե երկուր հարյուր տարի շարունակ էլ դարվինիստներն են մեզ խնդրում մի քիչ համբերել, որպեսզի իրենք գտնեն իրենց տեսության բոլոր պակասող օղակները: Ես էդքան երկար չեմ կարող սպասել, բայց հոգիս պատրաստ է սպասել հավիտենականություն:


Ոստիկան, եթե որևէ երևույթի բացատրությունը չկա, դա դեռ Ասստծո գոյության փաստ չի…Ժամանակին շատ երևույթներ վերագրվել են աստծուն (կայծակ, երկրաշարժ, հրաբուխ, անձրև, հուրիկան և այլն), բայց գիտությունը դրանց պատասխանը տվեց, ինչպես տվեց շատ ու շատ հարցերի ու երևույթնորի պատասխաններ.…Ինչ վերաբերվում է Դարվինյան տեսությանը, ապա քեզ պիտի հիասթափեցնեմ, այն արդեն տեսություն չէ այլ ապացուցված փաստ…վերջին օղակը դա պարանոցով ձկան հայտնաբերումն էր, որը վերջնականապես ապացուցեց ջրային կենդանու անցման փաստը ցամաք. (Կանադայում են գտել)…Իմիջայլոց կղերականությունը այս կռիվը վաղուց է տանուլ տվել, այսօր նրանք հիմնականում փորձում են "բարոյական" հարցերով զբաղվել


Այսինքն…դու ուզում ես ասել հավատացողին կարելի է ապացուցել, իսկ չհավատացողին, ոչ (Աստծո գոյությունը)…սա աբսուրդ է, սա նշանակում է, որ ապացույց չունես, ապացույցը չհավատացողի համար է, ոչ թե հավատացողի

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Այսինքն…դու ուզում ես ասել հավատացողին կարելի է ապացուցել, իսկ չհավատացողին, ոչ (Աստծո գոյությունը)…սա աբսուրդ է, սա նշանակում է, որ ապացույց չունես, ապացույցը չհավատացողի համար է, ոչ թե հավատացողի


Ես նման բան ոչ ուզում էի ասել, որ էլ ասացի: Ես ասացի, որ ապացուցել կարելի է նրան, ով պատրաստ է տեսնել ակնհայտը... կամ ընկալել ապացույցը, որպես այդեպին.... կամ ունակ լինել տրամաբանել ու հետևել տրամաբանական շղթաների:
Եթե կարծում ես, թե Աստծու գոյության փաստը ընկած է կղերականների բարոյական նորմերի ետևում, ապա սխալվում ես, ինչպես նաև մոլորություն է դարվինյան տեսությունը ապացուցված իրողություն համարելը:
Իսկ պարոնոցով, ձեռքերով, ոտքերով, թոքերով ձկները, թեփուկներով թռչունները, խռիկներով կաթնասունները և էլ չգիտեմ ինչերը խոսում են Աստծո արարչագործության բազմազանության մասին: Նման հայտնագործությունները դարվինիստները աշխարհին իսկույն ներկայացնում են, որպես տեսության պակասող օղակներ, ապա նոր են սկսում մանրակրկիտ ուսումնասիրել դրանք: Իսկ երբ ուսումնասիրության արդյունքում պարզվում է, որ դա բնավ էլ այդպիսին չէ, ապա ոչ ներեղություն են խնդրում մարդկանց մոլորեցնելու համար, ոչ էլ ընդհանրապես ծպտուն են հանում այդ մասին:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Աստծու գոյությունը ապացուցել հնարավոր է... միայն նայած, թե ում? Եթե մարդ կուրորեն հավատում է, որ Աստված գոյություն չունի, ապա դու ճիշտ ես, նրան ոչ մի բան էլ հնարավոր չէ ապացուցել: Սակայն եթե նա Աստծուն չի հավատում` հիմնվելով իր կամ ուրիշների կողմից կատարված տրամաբանական վերլուծության կամ հետազոտության արդյունքների վրա, ապա այս դեպքում բանավեճի համար առկա է հարթակ, որի վրա հնարավոր է կառուցել Աստծու գոյությունը ապացուցող տրամաբանական շղթան:
> 
> 
> 
> Գրեթե երկու հազար տարի մատերիալիստները խոստանում են, որ շուտով բոլոր անհասկանալի երևույթները բացատրություն կստանանք: Գրեթե երկուր հարյուր տարի շարունակ էլ դարվինիստներն են մեզ խնդրում մի քիչ համբերել, որպեսզի իրենք գտնեն իրենց տեսության բոլոր պակասող օղակները: Ես էդքան երկար չեմ կարող սպասել, բայց հոգիս պատրաստ է սպասել հավիտենականություն:


Համենայն դեպս այդ ուղղությամբ որոշ քայլեր արվել են, ու գիտությունը անընդհատ առաջ է գնում: Կրոնն էլ շատ արագ համակերպվում է գիտությանը` ու դա մեկնաբանում իրեն հարմար ձեւով: Ինչու քո կարծիքով Վատիկանը մի գիշերում ընդունեց մեծ պայթյունի տեսությունը. պատասխանը պարզ է` քանի որ աստվածաշնչում ասվում է, որ Աստված աշխարհը ստեղծեց ոչնչից, Մեծ պայթյունի տեսությունն այդ մասնիկն էլ, որի պայթյունից առաջացել է աշխարհը համարվեց այդ *ոչինչը*:

----------


## Հայկօ

Անձամբ ես հակված եմ հավատալու, որ Աստված ոչնչից ակնթարթորեն ստեղծեց աշխարհն ու առհավետ քաշվեց մի կողմ: Էն էլ՝ միայն այն պատճառով եմ հավատում, որ գիտությունը դեռ Մեծ պայթյունի պատճառը չի պարզել: Ի դեպ՝ էս թեմայով կարդացեք Այզեկ Ազիմովի «Վերջին հարցը» պատմվածքը, մի երեք էջանոց հրաշք գործ է, հաստատ չեք փոշմանի: Ինտերնետներում լիքը կա: Շատ հետաքրքիր պատասխանում է աշխարհի ստեղծման հարցին:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Կրոնն էլ շատ արագ համակերպվում է գիտությանը` ու դա մեկնաբանում իրեն հարմար ձեւով:


Համաձայն եմ, մի փոքրիկ վերապահումով միայն: Այդ գիտությունն է, որ շատ արագ զարգանալով, բացատրություններ է տալիս սուրբ գրություններում հիշատակվող այն երևույթներին, որոնք մինչ այդ կամ սխալ են մեկնաբանված եղել, կամ ընդհանրապես մնում էին չմեկնաբանված:




> Անձամբ ես հակված եմ հավատալու, որ Աստված ոչնչից ակնթարթորեն ստեղծեց աշխարհն ու առհավետ քաշվեց մի կողմ:


Եթե հակված ես նման բանի հավատալու, ապա "ոչ" քվեարկելիս շտապել ես:

----------


## VisTolog

*Լավ ոստիկան*, բա անհայտ թռչող օբյեկտներն  մասին ի՞նչ կասես. Կարողա՞ Աստծո լրտեսներն են  :LOL:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Հաճախ հարց են տալիս, ինչ տարբերություն, որտեղից իմանաք ճիշտը...
> Բոլոր կրոններն ու աղանդները առաջարկում են պայման, պայմանագիր են կնքում, դու արա այս–այս բաները աստված կանի սրանք։
> Մեր դեպքում այդպես չէ, մենք առաջարկում ենք եկեք ու Աստծո քաղցր ըլլալու համն առեք, դրանից հետո Պողոսի պես կասեք…


-Ի՞նչ պետք է անեմ, Տե՛ր:

(Գործք Առաքելոց 22:10)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Համաձայն եմ, մի փոքրիկ վերապահումով միայն: Այդ գիտությունն է, որ շատ արագ զարգանալով, բացատրություններ է տալիս սուրբ գրություններում հիշատակվող այն երևույթներին, որոնք մինչ այդ կամ սխալ են մեկնաբանված եղել, կամ ընդհանրապես մնում էին չմեկնաբանված:


Այդ դեպքում կարող ես ասել, թե բջջային հեռախոսը աստվածահաճո բան է, թե ոչ, ու ինչու սուրբ գրքում ոչինչ չկա ասված դրա մասին:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Չեք ուզում հստակեցնել` ինչ աստծու մասին է խոսքը: 
Մեր աստվածները կարող են շաաաա~տ տարբեր լինել :Wink:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Այդ դեպքում կարող ես ասել, թե բջջային հեռախոսը աստվածահաճո բան է, թե ոչ, ու ինչու սուրբ գրքում ոչինչ չկա ասված դրա մասին:


Ուզու՞մ ես, որ ես պատասխանեմ, թե ի՞նչն է հաճո Աստծուն, և ինչը` ո՞չ: Մեծ կարծիք ունես անձիս մասին, խնայիր նվաստիս:




> Չեք ուզում հստակեցնել` ինչ աստծու մասին է խոսքը: 
> Մեր աստվածները կարող են շաաաա~տ տարբեր լինել


Այս հարցը բազմիցս հնչել է սույն թեմայում: Զարմանալի է, որ մինչ այժմ բորին բավարարող հստակեցում չի արվել այդ կապակցությամբ: Եվ որպեսզի գոնե այս առումով, գոնե ինձ հետ այլևս ոչ մի անհամաձայնություն չլինի, կասեմ, որ խոսքը այն Աստծո մասին է, Ով ստեղծեց ինձ ու քեզ, և Ով հոգ է տանում իմ ու քո մասին:

----------


## Hrayr

> Համենայն դեպս այդ ուղղությամբ որոշ քայլեր արվել են, ու գիտությունը անընդհատ առաջ է գնում: Կրոնն էլ շատ արագ համակերպվում է գիտությանը` ու դա մեկնաբանում իրեն հարմար ձեւով: Ինչու քո կարծիքով Վատիկանը մի գիշերում ընդունեց մեծ պայթյունի տեսությունը. պատասխանը պարզ է` քանի որ աստվածաշնչում ասվում է, որ Աստված աշխարհը ստեղծեց ոչնչից, Մեծ պայթյունի տեսությունն այդ մասնիկն էլ, որի պայթյունից առաջացել է աշխարհը համարվեց այդ *ոչինչը*:


Մի խաբվեք նրանք ովքեր համակերպվում են գիտության հետ, նրանք ոչինչ չեն հասկանում։ Նրանք ոչ Աստծուց են տեղյակ, ոչ նրա գործից, ոչ էլ այս աշխարհից։
Գիտությունը պետք է հարմարվի Աստվածաշնչի հետ որպեսզի կարողանա ճիշտ լինել։
Մի փոքր հիասթափենոմ ձեզ, երբ երկիրը կար այն ժամանակ ոչ արև կար ոչ էլ լուսին։ Այստեղից սկսեք ու շատ հակասություններ կբացվեն, հետո նոր կսկսեք մոտենալ ճշմարտությանը։

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Այս հարցը բազմիցս հնչել է սույն թեմայում: Զարմանալի է, որ մինչ այժմ բորին բավարարող հստակեցում չի արվել այդ կապակցությամբ: Եվ որպեսզի գոնե այս առումով, գոնե ինձ հետ այլևս ոչ մի անհամաձայնություն չլինի, կասեմ, որ խոսքը այն Աստծո մասին է, Ով ստեղծեց ինձ ու քեզ, և Ով հոգ է տանում իմ ու քո մասին:


Իսկ ով է ստեղծել ինձ ու քեզ՞՞՞

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մի փոքր հիասթափենոմ ձեզ, երբ երկիրը կար այն ժամանակ ոչ արև կար ոչ էլ լուսին։


[էստեղ մի հատ ԲԵՍԱՄԹ թերահավատ սմայլիկ պետք է լիներ]: Ապացու՞յց: Լուրջ, նյութեղեն ապացույց:

----------


## Hrayr

> [էստեղ մի հատ ԲԵՍԱՄԹ թերահավատ սմայլիկ պետք է լիներ]: Ապացու՞յց: Լուրջ, նյութեղեն ապացույց:


Գիտնականները վերջապես գտել են որ արևի լույսից բացի ուրիշ լույս էլ կա երկրի վրա, որը բավարարում է բույսերի գոյություն ունենալուն։ Դու ասա սա որտեղից է ես էլ կասեմ մյուսը։
Ի տերբերություն Ձեզ ես գիտեմ երկուսի պատասխաններն էլ։ Ավելին. ինչպե՞ս էր երկիրը կանգնում առանց արևի։
Հիասթափությունն ավելի խորացնեմ. Ինչ–որ ժամանակ արևն ու լուսինը կանգ են առել, մնացել են իրենց դիրքերում, մի քանի վարկյան չէ, ժամեր։ Ինչպե՞ս հնարավոր էր։
Մի քիչ գլխներիդ զոռ տվեք, բայց պատասխանն այնքան տրիվյալ է որ մտքներովդ անգամ չի անցնի։

----------


## VisTolog

> Գիտնականները վերջապես գտել են որ արևի լույսից բացի ուրիշ լույս էլ կա երկրի վրա, որը բավարարում է բույսերի գոյություն ունենալուն։ Դու ասա սա որտեղից է ես էլ կասեմ մյուսը։
> Ի տերբերություն Ձեզ ես գիտեմ երկուսի պատասխաններն էլ։ Ավելին. ինչպե՞ս էր երկիրը կանգնում առանց արևի։
> Հիասթափությունն ավելի խորացնեմ. Ինչ–որ ժամանակ արևն ու լուսինը կանգ են առել, մնացել են իրենց դիրքերում, մի քանի վարկյան չէ, ժամեր։ Ինչպե՞ս հնարավոր էր։
> Մի քիչ գլխներիդ զոռ տվեք, բայց պատասխանն այնքան տրիվյալ է որ մտքներովդ անգամ չի անցնի։


Թույլ տուր պատասխանեմ.
Աստծո հոգին շրջում էր... լավ էտ հեչ, կարճ ասած Աստված մեկ էլ որոշեց տեղծել օվկիանոսները/ծովերը, երկիրը/երկինքը, հետո բույսերին/միջատներին ու վերջապես մարդկանց /ոնցոր թե բան բաց չթողեցի/.
Բա Երկիրը եթե կա արդեն 65 միլիոն տարուց ավել... բա մինչև էտ Աստված ինչ էր անում?

Եկեք բոլորս էլ խոստովանենք, որ մենք երբեք էլ չենք իմանա, թե ինչը ոնց է եղել... մենակ հույս ունեմ, որ մի քանի 100-1000 տարի անց, այդ ամեն ինչը կունենա իր բացատրությունը. թեկուզև Աստված կա, բայց ոչ մի ապացույց իր գոյության մասին չի <<ուղարկում>> մեզ. Մենակ թե պետք չի հրաշք կոչվող երևույթը առաջ բերել` որպես Աստծո գոյության փաստ.

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Իսկ Երկրի սեփական լույսը, ինչպես դու նշեցիր,  որն օգնում է բույսերի զարգացմանը...  դա նշանակում է որ Աստված կա?

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Քո գրառման մեջ Աստծո գոյությունն ապացուցող ոչ մի փաստ չկա.

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Իսկ ով է ստեղծել ինձ ու քեզ՞՞՞


Իսկ ու՞մ մասին է այս թեմայում ընդհանրապես խոսքը:

Հ. Գ.
Հարցին կարող էի նաև այլ կերպ պատասխանել`
Ես - Աստված:
Դու - Ի՞նչ աստծու մասին է խոսքը
Ես - Նրա, Ով ստեղծեց ինձ ու քեզ:
Դու - Իսկ ով է ստեղծել ինձ ու քեզ՞՞՞
Ես - Աստված
Դու - Ի՞նչ աստծու մասին է խոսքը:
Ես - Նրա, Ով ստեղծեց ինձ ու քեզ:
Դու - Իսկ ով է ստեղծել ինձ ու քեզ՞՞՞
...

Եթե հարցիդ ետևում խոր իմաստ կա թաքնված, կամ ինչ-որ խորամանակություն, ապա միգուցե այն ներկայացնես մի փոքրիկ մեկնաբանությամբ, որպեսզի հասկանանք, թե ինչպիսի պատասխան ես ակնկալում:
Իսկ եթե քո հարցը հռետորական է, և դրանով դու ուզում ես ցույց տալ մեզ, թե մենք պատկերացում անգամ չունենք, թե ինչի մասին ենք խոսում, ապա կասեմ, որ դու ճիշտ ես: Մեզանից ոչ ոք ամբողջական պատկերացոււմ չունի Աստծու մասին. ոչ Լուսավորչական Եկեղեցու հարգարժան հայրերը, ոչ բատիստները, ոչ մյուսները, ոչ դուք, ոչ էլ մեղավորս: Ուրեմն վե՞րջ: Փակեք թեման, ցրվենք տներով, ախպեր:
Անձամբ ես թեմային մասնակցեցի ներկայացնելու համար իմ պատկերացումները, ոչ թե Աստծու մասին ամբողջությամբ, այլ Նրա այն հատկությունների մասին, որոնցով Նա է ինձ ներկայացել` Արարչագործ, Բարեգութ, Ողորմած, Իմաստուն, Բարի, Գեղեցիկ,  Ներողամիտ, Հոգատար, Ամենակարող, Միակ, Բացարձակ, Արդարադատ, Կատարյալ, Կատարյալ, Կատարյալ...
Իսկ եթե քեզ ընհանրապես հետաքրքրում է, թե ի՞նչ են իրենցից ներկայացնում վերը նշված որակները, և ընդհանրապես ինչպե՞ս են դրանք դրսևորվում Աստծո էության մեջ, ապա խնդրեմ` http://www.biblesociety.org.lb/bible..._armenian.html
Գուցե դրանից հետո մեզ համար ավելի հեշտ կլինի ընդհանուր հայտարարի գալ:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Գիտնականները վերջապես գտել են որ արևի լույսից բացի ուրիշ լույս էլ կա երկրի վրա, որը բավարարում է բույսերի գոյություն ունենալուն։ Դու ասա սա որտեղից է ես էլ կասեմ մյուսը։
> Ի տերբերություն Ձեզ ես գիտեմ երկուսի պատասխաններն էլ։ Ավելին. ինչպե՞ս էր երկիրը կանգնում առանց արևի։
> Հիասթափությունն ավելի խորացնեմ. Ինչ–որ ժամանակ արևն ու լուսինը կանգ են առել, մնացել են իրենց դիրքերում, մի քանի վարկյան չէ, ժամեր։ Ինչպե՞ս հնարավոր էր։
> Մի քիչ գլխներիդ զոռ տվեք, բայց պատասխանն այնքան տրիվյալ է որ մտքներովդ անգամ չի անցնի։


Ի տարբերություն գիտնականների՝ շատ բան կա, որ ոչ ես գիտեմ, ոչ դու: Բայց իրենց ու քո իմացածների տարբերությունն այն է, որ իրենց իմացածն ապացուցված է և կարելի է ցանկացած պահի կրկին ապացուցել, իսկ քոնը՝ ոչ: Քո տեսած ու զգացած էներգիան (լույս և այլն) տիեզերական էներգիայի 4%-ն է միայն: Մնացած 70%-ը այսպես կոչված dark matter-ն է՝ խավար նյութը, իսկ 26%-ը՝ dark energy-ն՝ խավար էներգիան: Նկատի ունեցիր՝ սա ապացուցված փաստ է, բազում հղումներ կարող եմ բերել: Կամ որ տիեզրքի այսօրվա մոդելը հիմնված է 4 ուժերի վրա, որոնք են՝ ուժեղ ուժ, թույլ ուժ, էլեկտրոմագնիսական ուժ և գրավիտացիոն ուժ, որոնցից վերջինի մասին շատ քիչ բան է հայտնի: Հականյութի մասին դեռ չեմ խոսում: Այս ամենն անչափ հետաքրքիր է, ապշեցուցիչ, բայց՝ բնական: Ու պատճառաբանվող: Իսկ դու ասում ես՝ արևն ու լուսինը կանգ են առել: Ե՞րբ: Ո՞վ է տեսել: Որտե՞ղ է գրված: Ախր քո ոչ մի գրառումը ամուր հիմք չունի: Դու ամեն ինչ բացատրում ես հավատով ու ստիպում ես, որ ես էլ հավատամ: Բայց ես այդպես՝ ինքնանպատակ երբեք չե՛մ հավատա: Ինձ ուրիշ՝ հավատի շրջանակներից դուրս հիմքեր են պետք: Ես Աստծուն երբեք չեմ տեսել, նրա ձայնը չեմ լսել, ոչ մի տեղ նրա ձեռքը չեմ տեսնում, չեմ «զգում» նրան: Ուրեմն նա չկա՛: Իսկ ես կուրորեն հավատացողը չեմ: Ես ոչ մի երաշխիք չունեմ, որ եթե նույնիսկ ամբողջ կյանքումս էլ իդեալական հավատացյալ լինեմ, դա ինչ-որ բան կփոխի, ինչ-որ բանի վրա կազդի, ու ես մեռնելուց հետո չեմ կորչի - հող չեմ դառնա: Ի դեպ՝ *մեր հավատն Աստծուն ի՞նչ է տալիս: Մենք Աստծու ինչի՞ն ենք պետք ընդհանրապես: Ինչու՞ հանկարծ ինչ-որ մի պահի որոշեց ոչնչից ստեղծել ամեն ինչ: Ի՞նչ էր անում մինչ այդ: Ի՞նչ փոխվեց դրանից հետո: Իսկ գուցե ես չէի՞ ուզում, որ ինձ ստեղծեն: Արդյո՞ք դա իմ ազատ կամքի ու ընտրության իրավունքի խախտում չէ: Գուցե ես դե՞մ էի, որ ինձ կյանք տրվեր: Գուցե ես կգերադասեի ոչի՞նչ մնալ: Ինչու՞ են ինձ պատժում, երբ ես կամովին ինձ զրկում եմ մի բանից, որ չեմ խնդրել: Ինչու՞*: Հարցերը շատ են, պատասխանները՝ զրո: Դու էս դեպքում պատասխանող չես. պատասխանող կարող է լինել միայն Աստվածը, որ չկա:

----------


## VisTolog

Հ.ա.յ.կ.օ ջան, շատ լավ ես գրում.  :Hands Up:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հ.ա.յ.կ.օ ջան, շատ լավ ես գրում.


Էն արանքի կետերի պահը չհասկացա  :Jpit:  S.T.A.L.K.E.R. ե՞ս խաղում:

----------


## VisTolog

> Էն արանքի կետերի պահը չհասկացա  S.T.A.L.K.E.R. ե՞ս խաղում:


Վայ, էն մյուս Հայկոյի հետ եմ խառնել  :Blush:   :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

Հարցման մեջ ինչու՞ չկա «Չգիտեմ» տարբերակը։ Ես դա կընտրեի։ Իսկապես չգիտեմ՝ հավատում եմ, թե չէ։ Երբեմն հավատը դժվար է զգալ, ավելի դժվար է զգալ դրա բացակայությունը...

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Ի դեպ՝ *մեր հավատն Աստծուն ի՞նչ է տալիս: Մենք Աստծու ինչի՞ն ենք պետք ընդհանրապես: Ինչու՞ հանկարծ ինչ-որ մի պահի որոշեց ոչնչից ստեղծել ամեն ինչ: Ի՞նչ էր անում մինչ այդ: Ի՞նչ փոխվեց դրանից հետո: Իսկ գուցե ես չէի՞ ուզում, որ ինձ ստեղծեն: Արդյո՞ք դա իմ ազատ կամքի ու ընտրության իրավունքի խախտում չէ: Գուցե ես դե՞մ էի, որ ինձ կյանք տրվեր: Գուցե ես կգերադասեի ոչի՞նչ մնալ: Ինչու՞ են ինձ պատժում, երբ ես կամովին ինձ զրկում եմ մի բանից, որ չեմ խնդրել: Ինչու՞*: Հարցերը շատ են, պատասխանները՝ զրո: Դու էս դեպքում պատասխանող չես. պատասխանող կարող է լինել միայն Աստվածը, որ չկա:


Հայկօ ջան, էս հարցերը հզոր էին:
Իսկ ինչ կասես "Նախ ձու՞ն է եղել, թե՞ հավը" հարցին: Ունե՞ս պատասխան: Ինչու՞ չես գնում այդ բոլոր գիտնականներին, կենսաբաններին, թռչնաբաններին ու էլ չգիտեմ ում բռնես, և ստիպես, որ պատասխան տան քո հարցին: Ինչու՞ չես սպառնում նրանց, որ կդադարես հավատալ նրանց բոլոր գիտություններին, եթե անհապաղ պատասխան չտան հարցիդ: 
Դու ինքդ երբևէ մտածե՞լ ես քո տված հացերի շարանի մասին: Փորձե՞լ ես օբյեկտիվ պատասխան գտնել դրանց համար: Այսինքն դրանց մոտենալ և Աստծու հանդեպ հավատ չունեցի, և Նրա հանդեպ հավատով լցվածի տեսանկյուններից: Ցանկության դեպքում, դա այնքան էլ դժվար չէ:
Ես օրինակ քո տված հարցերից յուրաքանչյուրի համար կարող եմ քիչ թե շատ ընդունելի բազմաթիվ պատասխաններ բերել, սակայն պնդել, որ դրանք ճիշտ են, չեմ կարող, և դա այդպես էլ պետք է լիներ:
Իսկ որպեսզի ավելի հստակ հասկանաս քո տված հարցերի մեծամասնության անհեթեթ լինելու փաստը, ապա խորհուրդ եմ տալիս դրանցով մոտենալ քո ծնողին` հայրիկիդ կամ մայրիկիդ:
_ Մայրիկ ինչու՞ ծնեցիր ինձ, գուցե ես չէի ուզում:
_ Հայրիկ, ինչու՞ էիր ինձ պատժում, երբ ես մանուկ հասակում կամովին ինձ զրկում էի մի բանից, որ չէի խնդրել: 
... և այլն: Հավատացնում եմ քեզ, պատասխանը չի ուշանա:

----------


## FactorX

Կներեք, բայց ես սկսեցի կասկածել աստված կա թե չկա  :Xeloq:

----------


## Hrayr

> Ի տարբերություն գիտնականների՝ շատ բան կա, որ ոչ ես գիտեմ, ոչ դու: Բայց իրենց ու քո իմացածների տարբերությունն այն է, որ իրենց իմացածն ապացուցված է և կարելի է ցանկացած պահի կրկին ապացուցել, իսկ քոնը՝ ոչ: Քո տեսած ու զգացած էներգիան (լույս և այլն) տիեզերական էներգիայի 4%-ն է միայն: Մնացած 70%-ը այսպես կոչված dark matter-ն է՝ խավար նյութը, իսկ 26%-ը՝ dark energy-ն՝ խավար էներգիան: Նկատի ունեցիր՝ սա ապացուցված փաստ է, բազում հղումներ կարող եմ բերել: Կամ որ տիեզրքի այսօրվա մոդելը հիմնված է 4 ուժերի վրա, որոնք են՝ ուժեղ ուժ, թույլ ուժ, էլեկտրոմագնիսական ուժ և գրավիտացիոն ուժ, որոնցից վերջինի մասին շատ քիչ բան է հայտնի: Հականյութի մասին դեռ չեմ խոսում: Այս ամենն անչափ հետաքրքիր է, ապշեցուցիչ, բայց՝ բնական: Ու պատճառաբանվող: Իսկ դու ասում ես՝ արևն ու լուսինը կանգ են առել: Ե՞րբ: Ո՞վ է տեսել: Որտե՞ղ է գրված: Ախր քո ոչ մի գրառումը ամուր հիմք չունի: Դու ամեն ինչ բացատրում ես հավատով ու ստիպում ես, որ ես էլ հավատամ: Բայց ես այդպես՝ ինքնանպատակ երբեք չե՛մ հավատա: Ինձ ուրիշ՝ հավատի շրջանակներից դուրս հիմքեր են պետք: Ես Աստծուն երբեք չեմ տեսել, նրա ձայնը չեմ լսել, ոչ մի տեղ նրա ձեռքը չեմ տեսնում, չեմ «զգում» նրան: Ուրեմն նա չկա՛: Իսկ ես կուրորեն հավատացողը չեմ: Ես ոչ մի երաշխիք չունեմ, որ եթե նույնիսկ ամբողջ կյանքումս էլ իդեալական հավատացյալ լինեմ, դա ինչ-որ բան կփոխի, ինչ-որ բանի վրա կազդի, ու ես մեռնելուց հետո չեմ կորչի - հող չեմ դառնա: Ի դեպ՝ *մեր հավատն Աստծուն ի՞նչ է տալիս: Մենք Աստծու ինչի՞ն ենք պետք ընդհանրապես: Ինչու՞ հանկարծ ինչ-որ մի պահի որոշեց ոչնչից ստեղծել ամեն ինչ: Ի՞նչ էր անում մինչ այդ: Ի՞նչ փոխվեց դրանից հետո: Իսկ գուցե ես չէի՞ ուզում, որ ինձ ստեղծեն: Արդյո՞ք դա իմ ազատ կամքի ու ընտրության իրավունքի խախտում չէ: Գուցե ես դե՞մ էի, որ ինձ կյանք տրվեր: Գուցե ես կգերադասեի ոչի՞նչ մնալ: Ինչու՞ են ինձ պատժում, երբ ես կամովին ինձ զրկում եմ մի բանից, որ չեմ խնդրել: Ինչու՞*: Հարցերը շատ են, պատասխանները՝ զրո: Դու էս դեպքում պատասխանող չես. պատասխանող կարող է լինել միայն Աստվածը, որ չկա:


Այնքան համոզիչ ես գրել որ ...
Չէ Հայկո ջան չես զարմացնի, ես հենց սկզբից էլ մտածել եմ որ խելամիտ տղա ես, և իրոք կուրորեն մի բանին հետևելը անհեթեթություն է։
Հայկո ջան մի քիչ ավելի սրելու համար ասեմ որ ինչ որ պահի արևի ժամացույցը հետ էլ է գնացել ինչը վկայում է արևի դիրքի ետ դառնալու մասին, ոչ միայն կանգնելու։
Շարունակում եմ թողնել առանց հիմնավորման։

Հայկո ջան քո բերած փաստերը իրական են երբ դիտում ենք մեր ունեցած գիտության սահմաններում։ Ես չեմ խոսում 4 տոկոսանոց ինչ որ էներգիայի մասին։
Մարդն ունի հոգևոր զգայարան որի միջոցով ավելի իրական է տեսնում ամեն ինչ։

Մի փոքր պատկերացնելու համար դիտարկենք մարդուն որն ի ծնե կույր է եղել, նա ամեն բան պատկերացնում է շոշափելու միջոցով։ Նրան պատմի ծառերի ու ծաղիկների գեղեցկության մասին, նա կասի ինչ եք հիմար հիմար խոսում։ Իսկ եթե բացվեն նրա աչքերը շատ ավելին կարող է ընկալել քան մինչ այդ կարող էր պատկերացնել։
Մեր ողջ հասարակությունն ու գիտությունը զարքացել են կուրության պայմաններում, ինչքան էլ խլացի լինի մարդը չի կարող հասնել նրան ով պարզ տեսնում է։ Մենք ունենք բազում տեսություններ այս կամ այն բանի մասին, բայց դրանք իրականության շուքն են միայն։ Դու զրմանում ես այնպիսի բաների վրա որ շատ տրիվյալ է։
Քո հարցերի պատասխանները չեմ ուզում ժամանակից շուտ տալ, չնայած ոչ բոլորին եմ իվիճակի պատասխանել։
Պատասխաններին կհասնես միայն այն դեպքում երբ ուզենաս գտնել դրանք։

----------


## Yellow Raven

> *Մի փոքր պատկերացնելու համար դիտարկենք մարդուն որն ի ծնե կույր է եղել, նա ամեն բան պատկերացնում է շոշափելու միջոցով։ Նրան պատմի ծառերի ու ծաղիկների գեղեցկության մասին, նա կասի ինչ եք հիմար հիմար խոսում։ Իսկ եթե բացվեն նրա աչքերը շատ ավելին կարող է ընկալել քան մինչ այդ կարող էր պատկերացնել։*
> Մեր ողջ հասարակությունն ու գիտությունը զարքացել են կուրության պայմաններում, ինչքան էլ խլացի լինի մարդը չի կարող հասնել նրան ով պարզ տեսնում է։ Մենք ունենք բազում տեսություններ այս կամ այն բանի մասին, բայց դրանք իրականության շուքն են միայն։ Դու զրմանում ես այնպիսի բաների վրա որ շատ տրիվյալ է։


Եթե հնարավոր լիներ էս խոսքերի համար մի 100 միավորի վարկանիշ կտայի, ապրես Հրայր ջան :Smile:

----------


## sarkavag

Հայկո ջան, հենց զգաս, շոշափես Աստծուն, այդ ժամանակ հավատքդ կվերածվի գիտելիքի, ճանաչողության, իմացության, սակայն մարդ–Աստված փոխհարաբերության ամբողջ բույրը հենց կայանում է հավատքի մեջ՝ կամքի մեծագույն դրսևորումներից, որով օժտված է մարդ էակը, ամբողջ գաղթնիքն այստեղ է

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մի խաբվեք նրանք ովքեր համակերպվում են գիտության հետ, նրանք ոչինչ չեն հասկանում։ Նրանք ոչ Աստծուց են տեղյակ, ոչ նրա գործից, ոչ էլ այս աշխարհից։
> Գիտությունը պետք է հարմարվի Աստվածաշնչի հետ որպեսզի կարողանա ճիշտ լինել։
> Մի փոքր հիասթափենոմ ձեզ, երբ երկիրը կար այն ժամանակ ոչ արև կար ոչ էլ լուսին։ Այստեղից սկսեք ու շատ հակասություններ կբացվեն, հետո նոր կսկսեք մոտենալ ճշմարտությանը։


Սաղ աստղաֆիզիկայի սկզբունքները էն բանից արեցիր: Գալիլեյն ու Կոպեռնիկոսը հեսա գերեզմանում շուռ կգան :LOL:

----------


## Hrayr

> Սաղ աստղաֆիզիկայի սկզբունքները էն բանից արեցիր: Գալիլեյն ու Կոպեռնիկոսը հեսա գերեզմանում շուռ կգան


Եթե հնարավորություն ունենային Դարվինի նման իրենք էլ կվկայեին…

----------


## ars83

> Եթե հնարավորություն ունենային Դարվինի նման իրենք էլ կվկայեին…


Ի՞նչ կվկայեին։ Գիտության և Աստվածաշնչի հակադրումը սխալ է, Հրայր։ Դա շատ մակերևութային մոտեցում է։ Գիտությունը Աստծուն և նրա ստեղծագործությունը ճանաչելու գործիքներից մեկն է և շատ հզոր գործիք։ Գիտնականներից շատերը խորը հավատացյալներ են եղել, օրինակ, Յոհան Կեպլերը, որն այսպես է վերջացնում իր աստղագիտական մի գրվածք.



> Ինձ մնում է ի վերջո աչքերս ու ձեռքերս ապացույցի թերթից բարձրացնել դեպի երկինք և աղոթքով ու հեզությամբ գոչել առ Հայրն լուսո։ Ով դու, որ բնության լուսով մեր մեջ զարթեցնում ես տենչանք դեպի շնորհաց լույսը, որպեսզի այդով վերափոխես մեզ փառաց լույսը, գոհություն քեզ, Հայր և Արարիչ, որ դու ինձ ուրախացրիր քո ստեղծվածքով, զի ես սքանչացած եմ քո ձեռաց գործերի վրա։ Տե՛ս, ահա այստեղ իմ կոչման մի գործը վերջացրել եմ այնքան հոգևոր զորությամբ, որքան դու ինձ տվել ես. ես հայտնեցի քո գործերի փառքը մարդկանց, որոնք պետք է կարդան այս ապացույցները, այնքան, որքան իմ սահմանափակ հոգին կարող էր հասու լինել նորա անսահմանության։ Իմ սիրտը ձգտում է ըստ կարելվույն ճշտիվ իմաստասիրել. եթե ես քեզ անարժան մի բան եմ կատարել, սովորեցրու ինձ, որ այդ ուղղեմ։ Եթե ես քո գործոց զարմանալի գեղեցկությամբ հրապուրվել եմ դեպի հանդգնություն, կամ եթե մարդկանց առաջ անձնական պատիվ եմ որոնել քո պատվին նվիրված մի զորությամբ, այն ժամանակ ներե ինձ ողորմաբար և գթությամբ։ Վերջապես պարգևե ինձ շնորհ, որ այս գրվածքս քո փառքին ծառայի և հոգիների փրկության և բնավ չվնասե


 (Արշակ Տեր–Միքելյանի «Հայաստանյայց Սուրբ Եկեղեու Քրիստոնեականը»)։

----------


## Hrayr

> Ի՞նչ կվկայեին։ Գիտության և Աստվածաշնչի հակադրումը սխալ է, Հրայր։ Դա շատ մակերևութային մոտեցում է։ Գիտությունը Աստծուն և նրա ստեղծագործությունը ճանաչելու գործիքներից մեկն է և շատ հզոր գործիք։ Գիտնականներից շատերը խորը հավատացյալներ են եղել, օրինակ, Յոհան Կեպլերը:


Շատ լավ ես գրել։ Շնորհակալ եմ։ Ես նույն վկայության մասին եմ նշել։
Եթե միայն կարողանային հասկանալ այս մեծությունը, բոլոր գիտնակաները նույն կերպ կավարտեին իենց աշխատությունները։

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Կանտը ասել է. 
Ես սահմանափակում եմ գիտության սահմանները` հավատքին տեղ թողնելու համար:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

Աստծո գոյության վեցերորդ` Կանտի ապացույցը

Հնարավոր չէ համոզիչ փաստարկների միջոցով տեսաբանող մտքի շրջանակներում սահմանել Աստծու գոյությունը: Իրականում Աստծու գոյության գաղափարը ուշադրության է առնվում մտքի զուտ մտահայեցական գործունեության կողմից: Այնինչ միայն գործնական միտքն է նման հավատի համար հիմքեր տալիս: 
Իրականում գործնական կյանքում մենք պետք է ընդունենք այս պատկերացումը, քանի որ առանց դրա մեր աշխարհում չէր կարող գոյություն ունենալ բարոյական կարգուկանոն: Բարոյական օրենքը ենթադրում է Աստծու գոյության գործնական հնարավորությունը:

Հ.Գ.
Սակայն ըստ իս Կանտը մեր ակումբի շշմած մկնիկի հետ միևնույն միտքն է արտահայտել, սակայն յուրովի... միայն իրեն հատուկ ձևակերպումով:

----------


## VisTolog

> Կանտը ասել է. 
> Ես սահմանափակում եմ գիտության սահմանները` հավատքին տեղ թողնելու համար:


Ես սահմանափակում եմ հավատքի սահմանները` տեղ թողնելով գիտությանը.  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Եթե միայն կարողանային հասկանալ այս մեծությունը, բոլոր գիտնակաները նույն կերպ կավարտեին իենց աշխատությունները։


Իսկ եթե նույն կերպ չավարտեին, ինկվիզիցիան իրենց էլ կվառեր Ջորդանո Բրունոյի նման: Դա ընդունված կարգ է՝ գրում ես՝ ինչ մտածում ես, ու վերջում «փշի-փշի» ես անում ուժեղին: Խորհրդային կարգերի ժամանակ ամեն գրված բան սկսվում ու վերջանում էր այսպես. «ինչպես ասել է մեծ Լենինը... ...Ժողովուրդների հայր Ստալինին համահունչ»: Ուրեմն բոլորը հավատու՞մ էին կոմունիզմ կառուցելու ազնիվ նպատակին: Իհա՛րկե ոչ: Պարզապես Լենինից ու Ստալինից մեջբերումներ չպարունակվող գրքերն ուղղակի չէի՛ն տպվի:

Կրոնը մեռնող կատեգորիա է: Եվ, ցավոք, թե բարեբախտաբար, մի հարյուր տարի հետո էլ ոչ մի ուժ չի ունենալու: Կմնան միայն ֆանատիկոսները, որ միշտ են եղել: Իսկ Աստծու գաղափարին կփոխարինի Մարդու գաղափարը: Կատարյալ, անթերի, մեծ Մարդու գաղափարը:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Աստծո գոյության վեցերորդ` Կանտի ապացույցը
> 
> Հնարավոր չէ համոզիչ փաստարկների միջոցով տեսաբանող մտքի շրջանակներում սահմանել Աստծու գոյությունը: Իրականում Աստծու գոյության գաղափարը ուշադրության է առնվում մտքի զուտ մտահայեցական գործունեության կողմից: Այնինչ միայն գործնական միտքն է նման հավատի համար հիմքեր տալիս: 
> Իրականում գործնական կյանքում մենք պետք է ընդունենք այս պատկերացումը, քանի որ առանց դրա մեր աշխարհում չէր կարող գոյություն ունենալ բարոյական կարգուկանոն: Բարոյական օրենքը ենթադրում է Աստծու գոյության գործնական հնարավորությունը:
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Սակայն ըստ իս Կանտը մեր ակումբի շշմած մկնիկի հետ միևնույն միտքն է արտահայտել, սակայն յուրովի... միայն իրեն հատուկ ձևակերպումով:


Այդ քո ասած միտքը Կանտը ձեւակերպել ա կրոնական աշխարհի ծանր ճնշման պարագայում, իսկ մինչ այդ նա ասում էր, որ մարդ պետք է բարոյական լինի նույնիսկ առանց հույսը աստծու վրա դնելու:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ես սահմանափակում եմ հավատքի սահմանները` տեղ թողնելով գիտությանը.


Ուզու՞մ ես ասել, որ ես սխալ եմ գրել, թե ուղղակի քո միտքն էիր արտահայտում, այսինքն դու ես սահմանափակում հավատքը գիտությանը տեղ թողնելու համար:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Իսկ եթե նույն կերպ չավարտեին, ինկվիզիցիան իրենց էլ կվառեր Ջորդանո Բրունոյի նման: Դա ընդունված կարգ է՝ գրում ես՝ ինչ մտածում ես, ու վերջում «փշի-փշի» ես անում ուժեղին: Խորհրդային կարգերի ժամանակ ամեն գրված բան սկսվում ու վերջանում էր այսպես. «ինչպես ասել է մեծ Լենինը... ...Ժողովուրդների հայր Ստալինին համահունչ»: Ուրեմն բոլորը հավատու՞մ էին կոմունիզմ կառուցելու ազնիվ նպատակին: Իհա՛րկե ոչ: Պարզապես Լենինից ու Ստալինից մեջբերումներ չպարունակվող գրքերն ուղղակի չէի՛ն տպվի:
> 
> Կրոնը մեռնող կատեգորիա է: Եվ, ցավոք, թե բարեբախտաբար, մի հարյուր տարի հետո էլ ոչ մի ուժ չի ունենալու: Կմնան միայն ֆանատիկոսները, որ միշտ են եղել: Իսկ Աստծու գաղափարին կփոխարինի Մարդու գաղափարը: Կատարյալ, անթերի, մեծ Մարդու գաղափարը:


Ախպե՛ր, Նիցշեն էլ էր էտ ասում ու դրա համար սաղի աչքի գրողը դարձավ: Ավելի լավ ա չխորանաս :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ախպե՛ր, Նիցշեն էլ էր էտ ասում ու դրա համար սաղի աչքի գրողը դարձավ: Ավելի լավ ա չխորանաս


Դե Նիցշեի բարոյամերժությունը, նիհիլիզմն ու մանավանդ՝ թույլ մարդու քննադատությունը հետագայում նացիստները դարձրին իրենց դրոշն ու գաղափարախոսությունը, դրա համար էլ Նիցշեն աչքի գրող դարձավ: Բայց ինքնին՝ իր Մարդու գաղափարը լավ է:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Դե Նիցշեի բարոյամերժությունը, նիհիլիզմն ու մանավանդ՝ թույլ մարդու քննադատությունը հետագայում նացիստները դարձրին իրենց դրոշն ու գաղափարախոսությունը, դրա համար էլ Նիցշեն աչքի գրող դարձավ: Բայց ինքնին՝ իր Մարդու գաղափարը լավ է:


Ես էլ եմ հավանում:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Այդ քո ասած միտքը Կանտը ձեւակերպել ա կրոնական աշխարհի ծանր ճնշման պարագայում, իսկ մինչ այդ նա ասում էր, որ մարդ պետք է բարոյական լինի նույնիսկ առանց հույսը աստծու վրա դնելու:


 Կրոնական աշխարհի կողմից ծանր ճնշումը պետք է, որ շատ տարօրինակ կերպով ազդած լինի Կանտի վրա, քանի որ Աստծո գոյության վեցերորդ ապացույցը ձևակերպելու հետ մեկտեղ նա հերքել է նախորդ հինգ ապացույցները: 
Ինչևէ... Փաստը այն է, որ Կանտը, կարծես թե չի կարող հեղինակություն համարվել այս հարցում, քանի որ իր մտքերը ձևակերպելիս եղել է կամ կրոնական աշխարհի կամ էլ պրուսական քննադատների ծանր ճնշումների տակ:




> Իսկ եթե նույն կերպ չավարտեին, ինկվիզիցիան իրենց էլ կվառեր Ջորդանո Բրունոյի նման: Դա ընդունված կարգ է՝ գրում ես՝ ինչ մտածում ես, ու վերջում «փշի-փշի» ես անում ուժեղին: Խորհրդային կարգերի ժամանակ ամեն գրված բան սկսվում ու վերջանում էր այսպես. «ինչպես ասել է մեծ Լենինը... ...Ժողովուրդների հայր Ստալինին համահունչ»: Ուրեմն բոլորը հավատու՞մ էին կոմունիզմ կառուցելու ազնիվ նպատակին: Իհա՛րկե ոչ: Պարզապես Լենինից ու Ստալինից մեջբերումներ չպարունակվող գրքերն ուղղակի չէի՛ն տպվի:


Ուժեղին “փշի-փշի” անելը հիմա աշխատում է միանգամայն այլ ուղղությամբ: Գրեթե բոլոր երկրներում կենսաբանության (և ոչ միայն) հետ առնչվող մասնագետները գիտական կոչում կամ ակադեմիական ճանաչում ստանալու համար պարտադիր պետք է որոշակի ստանդարտների հետևեն և իրենց աշխատությունները հրատարակեն գիտական ամսագրերում: Իսկ համար առաջին ստանդարտը դա էվոլյուցիայի տեսության ուղղակի ընդունումն է: Այս համակարգը գիտնականներին հասցնում է այնտեղ, որ նրանք իրենց ամբողջ կյանքը և գիտական կարիերան անցկացնում են այդ տեսության հետ ձեռք-ձեռքի բռնած, քանի որ դրա մասին փաստելը ու հայտարարելը գիտությամբ զբաղվելու գրեթե միակ ուղին է: Այն սակավաթիվ գիտնակններ, որոնք չեն ընդունում դարվինյան տեսությունը, իսկույն որակավորվում են որպես ոչ գիտական, նրանց հոդվածները մերժվում են հեղինակավոր ամսագրերի կամ հեռուստատեսային ընկերությունների կողմից, որտեղ բոլոր խմբագիրները իրենք էլ դարվինիստ են: Դարվինի տեսության դեմ արտահայտված գիտնականներին մերժում են ֆոնդեր տրամադրել կառավարական միջոցներից, և ընդհակառակը, առատաձեռն դոտացիաներ են ստանում բոլոր այն առաջարկությունները, որոնք արվել են դարվինյան տեսությանը կուրորեն հետևող գիտնականների կողմից: Արդյունքում Էվոլյուցիային դեմ արտահայտված բոլոր գիտնականները դուրս են մղվում գիտական համայնքից ընդհանրապես: Իսկ երբ դարվինյան հայացքին հակառակ փաստարկները կամաց-կամաց չքանում են կամ կորում մասնագիտական աշխատությունների մեջ, հենց էդ ժամանակ էլ լսվում է դարվինիստների տաք տեղից եկող ձայնը, թե մեր տեսության դեմ ոչ մի փաստարկներ չկան: Դե հո չես կարող համեմատել ինտերնետային կայքում տեղակայված հակադարվինիստական ինչ-որ նյութը “National Geographic”-ում հրատարակված դարվինիստական հոդվածի հետ: Դու անձամբ որ մեկին կհավատաս? Ճիշտ է: Իսկ “National Geographic”-ում կամ “Animal Planet”-ում Դարվինից մեջբերումներ չպարունակող հոդվածներ ուղղակի չե՛ն տպի:




> Կրոնը մեռնող կատեգորիա է: Եվ, ցավոք, թե բարեբախտաբար, մի հարյուր տարի հետո էլ ոչ մի ուժ չի ունենալու: Կմնան միայն ֆանատիկոսները, որ միշտ են եղել: Իսկ Աստծու գաղափարին կփոխարինի Մարդու գաղափարը: Կատարյալ, անթերի, մեծ Մարդու գաղափարը:


Կատարյալ, անթերի, մեծ Մարդու գաղափարը ոչ թե ապագայում է պետք փնտրել, այլ անցյալում` խաչափայտին մեխված:

----------


## Սելավի

*Ученый раскрыл тайну загробного мира*
Сенсационные откровения физика Владимира Ефремова, чудом вернувшегося с того света 
Ведущий конструктор ОКБ "Импульс" Владимир Ефремов умер внезапно. Зашелся в кашле, опустился на диван и затих. Родственники поначалу не поняли, что случилось ужасное. 
Подумали, что присел отдохнуть. Наталья первой вышла из оцепенения. Тронула брата за плечо: 
- Володя, что с тобой? 
Ефремов бессильно завалился на бок. Наталья попыталась нащупать пульс. Сердце не билось! Она стала делать искусственное дыхание, но брат не дышал. Наталья, сама медик, знала, что шансы на спасение уменьшаются с каждой минутой. Пыталась "завести" сердце, массируя грудь. Заканчивалась восьмая минута, когда ее ладони ощутили слабый ответный толчок. Сердце включилось. Владимир Григорьевич задышал сам. 
- Живой! обняла его сестра. Мы думали, что ты умер. Что уже все, конец! 
- Конца нет, прошептал Владимир Григорьевич. Там тоже жизнь. Но другая. Лучше... 
Владимир Григорьевич записал пережитое во время клинической смерти во всех подробностях. Его свидетельства бесценны. *Это первое научное исследование загробной жизни ученым, который сам пережил смерть*. Свои наблюдения Владимир Григорьевич опубликовал в журнале "Научно-технические ведомости Санкт-Петербургского государственного технического университета", а затем рассказал о них на научном конгрессе. 
Его доклад о загробной жизни стал сенсацией. 
- Придумать такое невозможно! заявил профессор Анатолий Смирнов, глава Международного клуба ученых. 

Репутация Владимира Ефремова в научных кругах безупречна. 
Он крупный специалист в области искусственного интеллекта, долгое время работал в ОКБ "Импульс". Участвовал в запуске Гагарина, внес вклад в разработку новейших ракетных систем. Четырежды его научный коллектив получал Государственную премию. 
- До своей клинической смерти *считал себя абсолютным атеистом*, рассказывает *Владимир Григорьевич. Доверял только фактам.* *Все рассуждения о загробной жизни считал религиозным дурманом*. Честно говоря, о смерти тогда не думал. Дел на службе было столько, что и за десять жизней не расхлебать...

Կներեք  որ  նյութը  ռուսերեն  եմ  տեղադրել: 
  Սա  էլ  մեծ  գիտնականի  վկայությունա,  Իսկ  եթե  հետաքրքիրա   ձեզ  թե  ինչա  պատմել   Եֆրեմովը՝  ապա      դուք  ինքնուրույն   գտեք    շարունակությունը   ու  կարդացեք:
Հավատացած  եղեք  հետաքրքրվողները  կգտնեն  այս  նյութի  շարունակությունը:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> *Ученый раскрыл тайну загробного мира*
> Сенсационные откровения физика Владимира Ефремова, чудом вернувшегося с того света 
> Ведущий конструктор ОКБ "Импульс" Владимир Ефремов умер внезапно. Зашелся в кашле, опустился на диван и затих. Родственники поначалу не поняли, что случилось ужасное. 
> Подумали, что присел отдохнуть. Наталья первой вышла из оцепенения. Тронула брата за плечо: 
> - Володя, что с тобой? 
> Ефремов бессильно завалился на бок. Наталья попыталась нащупать пульс. Сердце не билось! Она стала делать искусственное дыхание, но брат не дышал. Наталья, сама медик, знала, что шансы на спасение уменьшаются с каждой минутой. Пыталась "завести" сердце, массируя грудь. Заканчивалась восьмая минута, когда ее ладони ощутили слабый ответный толчок. Сердце включилось. Владимир Григорьевич задышал сам. 
> - Живой! обняла его сестра. Мы думали, что ты умер. Что уже все, конец! 
> - Конца нет, прошептал Владимир Григорьевич. Там тоже жизнь. Но другая. Лучше... 
> Владимир Григорьевич записал пережитое во время клинической смерти во всех подробностях. Его свидетельства бесценны. *Это первое научное исследование загробной жизни ученым, который сам пережил смерть*. Свои наблюдения Владимир Григорьевич опубликовал в журнале "Научно-технические ведомости Санкт-Петербургского государственного технического университета", а затем рассказал о них на научном конгрессе. 
> ...


Եթե բուն իրա տեսածը չես գրում, որ մենք էլ համոզվենք, որ  


> Придумать такое невозможно


, քո այս գրածը լրիվ անիմաստ ա դառնում: Ես էլ այլմոլորակայինների մասին լիքը հոդվածներ եմ կարդացել:

----------


## Anhavat

Աստծո ու իմ մեջ ամեն բան ազնիվ էր.
ես նրան էի ասում ինչ մտածում էի իր մասին, նա ինձ
հիմա աստված սկսեց ստել ինձ 
ես նրան էլ չեմ հավատում 
սատանային էլ չեմ հավատում
չեմ հավատում ոչ մի բանի 
այլմոլորակայիններ էլ չկան 
հավատացեք ինձ  և դուք ազատ կլինեք :Wink:

----------


## Katka

> Աստծո ու իմ մեջ ամեն բան ազնիվ էր.
> ես նրան էի ասում ինչ մտածում էի իր մասին, նա ինձ
> հիմա աստված սկսեց ստել ինձ 
> ես նրան էլ չեմ հավատում 
> սատանային էլ չեմ հավատում
> չեմ հավատում ոչ մի բանի 
> այլմոլորակայիններ էլ չկան 
> հավատացեք ինձ  և դուք ազատ կլինեք


Կամ էլ ճիշտ հակառակը :Wink:  ընդմիշտ կդատապարտվենք :Smile:

----------


## Միգռո

Հարցի շուրջ երկար կարելիա խոսել, առանց ապացույցների, ու ամեն մեկը կմնա իրա կարծիքին:
Իմ մոտեցումը. շատ եմ ասել, էլի կկրկնեմ` կրոնը ընդհանրապես մարդկանց զանգվածային կառավարման միջոցա: Գաղափարը ստեղծվելա մահկանացուների կողմից: Եկեղեցին միշտ, հակտապես միջնադարում, բավական ազդեցիկ դերա խաղացել ու լծակներա ունեցել հենց դրա շնորհիվ: Մարդկանցա այրել և դա ներկայացրելա որպես »Աստծո գործ». պարզ օրինակ` առաջին էլեկտրական լույս ստեղծողին բռնեցին-վառեցին; Ինչի՞: Որտև լույսը միայն Աստծո կողմից պետքա տրվեր և այլն: Հիմա ծիծաղելիա թվում, էն ժամանակ _ճիշտ_-ը դա էր:
Կամ եկեղեցիները ու տերտերները... Իրանք իրանց կարգել են սովորական մահկանացուներից մի մակարդակ բարձր արարածներ ու առաքելություն են ստանձնել մնացածին _ճիշտ ուղղու վրա դնել_: Հաճախ, իհարկե, ոչ անվճար: Հիշում եմ կնունքիս օրը (հարկադրված կնունք :Smile:  ) արարողությունից հետո հարգարժան տերտերը ինձ ուղեկցելիս քթի տակ հարցրեց "մմմմ իսկ ո՞ր եկեղեցում ես հարսանիքդ անելու զավակս" (փողա բա, ինչի Աստծո գործը անվճար անենք):
Ովքեր տեղյակ չեն, արբանյակային հեռարձակմամբ հատուկ դեբիլացման ալիքներ կան հենց էս թեմայով: Ուրեմն հավաքվում են մեծ լսարանում հարյուր կամ ավել մարդիկ, կեսից շատը իրանց մարդիկ են, դերասաններ, ու ուշադիր լսում են մի հատ ապուշի, որը ամեն անգամ բոլորին բացատրում ա, թե Աստվածաշունչը ինչա ասում, ոնց պտի մարդիկ զմիմեանս սիրեն և այլն: Կան նաև զանգերով ալիքներ, բիզնես են անում: Սրանք հեչ, շուտվանից կան; Բայց որ մի օր հանկարծ տեսա, որ մեր ամերիգահայերն են սկսել... Կարճ նկարագրեմ "բեմադրությունը": Խոսումա մի հատ ապուշ "Եվ Հիսուս ասաց, աղոթիր և կստանաս"... դիմացը մի հատ "հաշմանդամա" նստած սայլակի մեջ: Էս հաշմանդամը սկսեց աղոթել, նստած ժողովուրդը նրան սկսեց ոգևորել ու հետը աղոթել, մեր ամերիգահայ բերակամի հիմարագույնս քոմմենթների ներքո, և ահա..... աղոթքն ավարտելուն պես ինվալիդ եղբորը խնդրեցին վեր կենալ և քայլել, չէ՞ որ նա Հիսուսին էր դիմել, աղոթել էր: Եվ պատկերացրեք, օ հրաշք, նա վեր կացավ և դժվարությամբ սկսեց քայլել: Մի քանի հոգի ուշագնաց եղան, հաղորդավարը չմոռացավ գոռալով շնորհակալություն հայտնել Աստծուն, ռեժիսյորները չմոռացան իրանց հոթ-լայն համարները էկրանի տակ խփեն...
Դրա համար և բաղում այլ պատժառներով կրոնը ինձ համար ընդամենը միջոցա, բիզնեսա, բայց ոչ հավատք:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերումա նրան, թե Աստծո գոյությունը ապացուցվածա, ոչինչ էլ ապացուցված չի: Եթե դա պատահի, կստեղծվի քաոս, եթե պատահի հակառակը` նորից կստեղծվի քաոս:

----------


## Monk

> Աստծո ու իմ մեջ ամեն բան ազնիվ էր.
> ես նրան էի ասում ինչ մտածում էի իր մասին, նա ինձ
> հիմա աստված սկսեց ստել ինձ 
> ես նրան էլ չեմ հավատում 
> սատանային էլ չեմ հավատում
> *չեմ հավատում ոչ մի բանի* 
> այլմոլորակայիններ էլ չկան 
> *հավատացեք ինձ  և դուք ազատ կլինեք*


Դուք ոչ մի բանի չեք հավատում, բայց խորհուրդ եք տալիս Ձեզ հավատալ? :Smile:

----------


## Hrayr

Ժողովուրդ, այսքան գրում ենք բայց մենք մերն ենք ասում, դուք ձերը։
Նորմալ չի…

Մի բան հարցնեմ. ուզում եք ճի՞շտն իմանալ, թե՞ փորձում եք մերժել…

Եթե փորձում եք մերժել մի բան որը հստակ չգիտեք …
Իսկ եթե ուզում եք հասկանալ, լավ վերջ ի վերջո կա Աստված թե չէ, իրական են սրանք թե սուտ կարող ենք շարունակել քննարկումը։

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Հարցի շուրջ...


Այն, որ իր պատմության որոշակի շրջանում եկեղեցին չարաշահել է իր դիրքը, հաճախ սխալ մեկնաբանել սուրբ գրությունները և դրա համեմատ սխալ որոշումներ ընդունել, խոչընդոտել գիտության և հասարակության բնականոն զարգացումը, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ պետք է նրա լծի տակից ելնելով, այժմ էլ ընկնենք մեկ այլ կեղծիքի մեջ: Այն, որ ինկվիզիցիայից “վառված” հասարակությունը պետք է աթեիստ դառնար կամ դարվինիզմի նման կեղծ ուսմունք ստեղծեր, գուցե և օրինաչափ էր: “Դու ինձ էիր ճնշում էսքան ժամանակ, հիմա արի տես, թե գլխիդ ինչ եմ բերելու: Ոչ մի Աստված էլ չկա, մարդը ինքն իրեն է առաջացել, դե գնա”: Մի ծայրահեղությունից դուրս ենք եկել ու հիմա էլ մեկ ուրիշի մեջ ենք խրվել: Այնինչ ճշմարտությունը ինչ-որ տեղ է: 
Միգռոն շատ գեղեցիկ նկարագրել էր, թե ինչպես որոշ մարդիկ շառլատանություն են անում Աստծո անվան տակ (որքան կզարմանար նա, երբ իմանար, որ այդ մասին նույնիսկ Աստվածաշնչում է նկարագրված), այնինչ դարվինիստների ու մատերիալիստների շառլատանությունները նույնպես քիչ չեն: Խնայելով տրաֆիկս ես դրանց մասին այստեղ չեմ գրի: Իսկ բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր կարծում են, թե ինկվիզիցիան մեծագույն չարիք է եղել հասարակության համար, ապա խորհուրդ կտայի նրանց խորհել Դարվինի “կյանքը պայքար է, և գոյատևում են ամենից ուժեղներն ու հարմարվածները” սկզբունքի մասին, որը ոչ միայն սնունդ տվեց ռասիզմին, այլ նաև հիանալի արդարացում, գուցե նաև պատճառ, հանդիսացավ Հիտլերի համար աշխարհը ամենարյունարբու պատերզամի մեջ ներքաշելու համար: Ես դեռ չեմ խոսում “սոցիալ դարվինիզմի” վեհ գաղափարներով տոգորված Ստալինի ու Մաոյի մասին, որոնք միլիոնավոր մարդկանց սպանեցին, համոզված լինել, որ այդ զոհերը արդարացված են իրենց “պարտիա”-յի շահերով: 
Ինկվիզիցիա, թե դարվինիզմ? Կարիք չկա ընտրել ոչ մեկին: Երկուսն էլ վաղուց պատմություն են դարձել:




> Եկեղեցին միշտ, հակտապես միջնադարում, բավական ազդեցիկ դերա խաղացել ու լծակներա ունեցել հենց դրա շնորհիվ: Մարդկանցա այրել և դա ներկայացրելա որպես »Աստծո գործ». պարզ օրինակ` առաջին էլեկտրական լույս ստեղծողին բռնեցին-վառեցին; Ինչի՞: Որտև լույսը միայն Աստծո կողմից պետքա տրվեր և այլն: Հիմա ծիծաղելիա թվում, էն ժամանակ _ճիշտ_-ը դա էր:


Ծանոթություն

Վ.Վ. Պետրով  -  1802 թվականին նկարագրում է իր փորձը, որի արդյունքում ստացվել է էլեկտրական աղեղը` աշխարհում առաջին արհեստական էլեկտրական լույսը: Մահացել է 1834 թվականին, 73 տարեկան հասակում, *սեփական մահով*:

Հեմֆրի Դեյվին - 1814 թվականին կրկնում է Պետրովի փորձը` առանց այդ մասին իմանալու: Մահացել է 51 տարեկան հասակում, *սրտի կաթվածից*:

Պ. Ն. Յաբլոչկով – 1875 թվականին ստացել է առանց կարգավորչի աղեղային լամպը` էկեկտրական մոմը: Մահացել է 41 տարեկան հասակում, *սրտի արատից*:

Ա. Ն. Լադիգին – 1872 թվականին ստեղծում է առաջին շիկացման, էլեկտրական լամպը և պատենտավորում այն: (Պատենտ N1847): Մահացել է 76 տարեկան հասակում, *սեփական մահով*:

Թ. Էդիսոն – 1879 թվականին կրկնում է Լադիգինի փորձը, ու չգիտես ինչու համարվում էլեկտրական լամպի գյուտարարը: Մահացել է 84 տարեկան հասականում, *սեփական մահով*:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> ...և դուք *ազատ կլինեք;*)


Ինչի հիմա ազատ չե՞նք:   :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ինչի հիմա ազատ չե՞նք:


Դե իմ հասկանալով նկատի ունի, որ եթե հավատացյալ ենք, ուրեմն  ազատ չենք, կախվածության մեջ ենք...

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Դե իմ հասկանալով նկատի ունի, որ եթե հավատացյալ ենք, ուրեմն  ազատ չենք, կախվածության մեջ ենք...


Հ՞ն  :Unsure: 
Կախվածություն հավատի՞ց: Ծխախոտ է՞, սպիր՞տ, թե՞ թմրանյութ:  :Shok: 

Է, տենցա, տենցա, եկեք մի հատ մեծ Կենտրոն բացենք անունն էլ դնենք <<Հավատի դեմ պայքար կենտրոն>>: Գովազդը կդնենք` 



> "Հավատում եք Աստծու՞ն: Մի՛ հապաղեք, այցելե՛ք մեզ և ընդամենը մեկ ամսում կազատվեք այդ վնասակար կախվածությունից:"


..ու վերջում էլ մեր կարգախոսը` "Առողջ մարմնում` անաստված հոգի":  :LOL: 

Մոտավորապես սե՞նց  :Mda:

----------


## VisTolog

> Մոտավորապես սե՞նց


Ճիշտ այդպես.  :Yes:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ժողովուրդ, այսքան գրում ենք բայց մենք մերն ենք ասում, դուք ձերը։
> Նորմալ չի…
> 
> Մի բան հարցնեմ. ուզում եք ճի՞շտն իմանալ, թե՞ փորձում եք մերժել…
> 
> Եթե փորձում եք մերժել մի բան որը հստակ չգիտեք …
> Իսկ եթե ուզում եք հասկանալ, լավ վերջ ի վերջո կա Աստված թե չէ, իրական են սրանք թե սուտ կարող ենք շարունակել քննարկումը։


Ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ, բայց ըստ ձեզ՝ հասկանալու համար հավատալ է պետք, իսկ ինձ, ընդհակառակը,  հավատալու համար հասկանալ է պետք:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ, բայց ըստ ձեզ՝ հասկանալու համար հավատալ է պետք, իսկ ինձ, ընդհակառակը,  հավատալու համար հասկանալ է պետք:


Ամեն մարդ էս աշխարհում իրա ձևովա պատկերացնում ու ընդունում Աստծո գաղափարը /խոսքս աթեիստների մասին չի պարզա/: Քանի որ ոչ ոք մեղմ ասած ճիշտը չգիտի, ապա քո պատկերացումներից ճիշտը չկա: Մի փորձիր տրամաբանություն փնտրել Հավատի հարցում  :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ, բայց ըստ *ձեզ՝ հասկանալու համար հավատալ է պետք, իսկ ինձ, ընդհակառակը,  հավատալու համար հասկանալ է պետք*:


Մորփեոսն ամեն ինչ ասաց  :Hands Up: : Մինչև երկա՜ր-բարակ մտածում էի՝ ոնց գրեմ, վերևի հարևանս ամեն ինչ մի նախադասությունով մեխեց: Ավելացնելու բան չունեմ:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մորփեոսն ամեն ինչ ասաց : Մինչև երկա՜ր-բարակ մտածում էի՝ ոնց գրեմ, վերևի հարևանս ամեն ինչ մի նախադասությունով մեխեց: Ավելացնելու բան չունեմ:


Մերսի :Smile:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ, բայց ըստ ձեզ՝ հասկանալու համար հավատալ է պետք, իսկ ինձ, ընդհակառակը,  հավատալու համար հասկանալ է պետք:





> Մորփեոսն ամեն ինչ ասաց : Մինչև երկա՜ր-բարակ մտածում էի՝ ոնց գրեմ, վերևի հարևանս ամեն ինչ մի նախադասությունով մեխեց: Ավելացնելու բան չունեմ:


Մորփեոսը ոչ միայն չմխեց, չսոսնձեց, այլ նույնիսկ ինչպես հարկն է տեղը չի դրել:
Եթե հիմա ես ձեզ հարցնեմ, թե արդյո՞ք միայն այն ամենին եք հավատում, ինչը հասկանում եք, ապա սկսելու եք երկար-բարակ մտածել, թե այդ ինչե՜ր կարող են լինել, որոնք չհասկանալով հանդերձ, ընդունում եք, որպես սովորական իրողություն:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մորփեոսը ոչ միայն չմխեց, չսոսնձեց, այլ նույնիսկ ինչպես հարկն է տեղը չի դրել:
> Եթե հիմա ես ձեզ հարցնեմ, թե արդյո՞ք միայն այն ամենին եք հավատում, ինչը հասկանում եք, ապա սկսելու եք երկար-բարակ մտածել, թե այդ ինչե՜ր կարող են լինել, որոնք չհասկանալով հանդերձ, ընդունում եք, որպես սովորական իրողություն:


Այ սա էլ հենց կրոնական տրամաբանությունն է կամ տրամաբանության կատարյալ բացակայությունը: Դու ենթադրություն արեցիր, այդ ենթադրության հիման վրա դատողություն արեցիր ու դրա հիման վրա փորձեցիր իմ ասածի մասին եզրահանգման գալ:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Այ սա էլ հենց կրոնական տրամաբանությունն է կամ տրամաբանության կատարյալ բացակայությունը: Դու ենթադրություն արեցիր, այդ ենթադրության հիման վրա դատողություն արեցիր ու դրա հիման վրա փորձեցիր իմ ասածի մասին եզրահանգման գալ:


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Ես ձեռքերս լվանում եմ ու էս թեմայից մի երկու-երեք օրով փասա-փուսաս քաշում: Տեղս թափուր չի մնա: Так держать!  :Hands Up:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Այ սա էլ հենց կրոնական տրամաբանությունն է կամ տրամաբանության կատարյալ բացակայությունը: Դու ենթադրություն արեցիր, այդ ենթադրության հիման վրա դատողություն արեցիր ու դրա հիման վրա փորձեցիր իմ ասածի մասին եզրահանգման գալ:


Կրկին թյուրիմացություն:
Ես ենթադրություն արեցի պնդման հիման վրա, որին էլ հետևեց տրամաբանությունը:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Կրկին թյուրիմացություն:
> Ես ենթադրություն արեցի պնդման հիման վրա,


Ի՞նչ պնդում, պնդու՞մ ես, որ եթե հարցնես, թե *մենք* հավատում ենք նրան, ինչ հասկանում ենք, ապա *մենք* երկար բարակ կսկսենք մտածել: Ասեմ, որ այդ հարցի պատասխանը ես ինձ համար վաղուց գտել եմ ու երկար-բարակ մտածելու կարիք չունեմ, այնպես որ պնդումդ ի սկզբանե սխալ է, ուստի եւ այդ պնդման վրա կառուցված յուրաքանչյուր դատողություն սխալ է:



> որին էլ հետևեց *տրամաբանությունը*:


 :LOL:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Ի՞նչ պնդում, պնդու՞մ ես, որ եթե հարցնես,...


Ինչ-որ ծանոթ բան կա դարվինիստների ձեռքագրի հետ:
Չէ, պնդումը, թե ինչ որ մեկը ինչ-որ բան ինչ-որ տեղ մեխեց:
Հ.Գ.
Թեմայից շատ չշեղվելու համար գուցե անցնենք անձնական նամակագրության:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ինչ-որ ծանոթ բան կա դարվինիստների ձեռքագրի հետ:
> Չէ, պնդումը, թե ինչ որ մեկը ինչ-որ բան ինչ-որ տեղ մեխեց:
> Հ.Գ.
> Թեմայից շատ չշեղվելու համար գուցե անցնենք անձնական նամակագրության:


Իմ կարծիքով չենք շեղվում ու մեր քննարկումները լիովին թեմայի սահմաններում են. թեմայի վերնագիրն է «Հավատում եք Աստծուն», մենք էլ փորձում ենք պարզել, թե ինչ ա պետք հավատալու համար, բայց եթե ցանկանում ես անձնական նամակագրության միջոցով քննարկել, խնդիր չկա, միայն թե արդեն քունս տանում է, իսկ դու էլ նախորդ գրառմանս լուրջ «հակահարված» չտվեցիր, միայն չգիտես ինչու ենթադրեցիր, որ ես բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունների մեջ եմ եղել Դարվինի հետ:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Իմ կարծիքով չենք շեղվում ու մեր քննարկումները լիովին թեմայի սահմաններում են. թեմայի վերնագիրն է «Հավատում եք Աստծուն», մենք էլ փորձում ենք պարզել, թե ինչ ա պետք հավատալու համար, բայց եթե ցանկանում ես անձնական նամակագրության միջոցով քննարկել, խնդիր չկա, միայն թե արդեն քունս տանում է, իսկ դու էլ նախորդ գրառմանս լուրջ «հակահարված» չտվեցիր, միայն չգիտես ինչու ենթադրեցիր, որ ես բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունների մեջ եմ եղել Դարվինի հետ:


Աստծո գոյությունը մերժող միտքը այլ հնարավորություն չունի եթե ոչ Դարվինի, ապա գոնե նրա ստեղծած տեսության հետ բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունների մեջ լինել:

----------


## Սելավի

> Իմ կարծիքով չենք շեղվում ու մեր քննարկումները լիովին թեմայի սահմաններում են. թեմայի վերնագիրն է «Հավատում եք Աստծուն», մենք էլ փորձում ենք պարզել, թե ինչ ա պետք հավատալու համար, 
>  իսկ դու էլ նախորդ գրառմանս լուրջ «հակահարված» չտվեցիր, միայն չգիտես ինչու ենթադրեցիր, որ ես բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունների մեջ եմ եղել Դարվինի հետ:


Եղբայր  մի  շտապի  ամեն  ինչ  իր  ժամանակն  ունի,  կա  սիրելու  ժամանկ,  կա  ատելու  ժամանկ,  կա  գտնելու  ժամանկ,  կա  գտածը  կորցնելու  ժամանկ,  կա..  կա..  ամեն  բանի  ժամանակ  էլ  կա:  Հլը  դու  անգամ  պատկերացում  չունես,  թե  տարիների  ընթացքում    քանի  անգամ  էս  քո  ասած  խոսքերը  վերաձևակերպելու  ու  փոփոխելու,   կյանքից  նոր  բաներ  էս  հասկանալու  ու  ուրիշ  անկյան  տակ  էս  նայելու  քո  արդեն  վաղուց  «հասկացածներին»,  ու  զարմանքով  արձանագրելու  էս  թե  ո՞նց  էր  որ  ես  այդքան  տեսել էի  այդ  բանը  ու  չէի  հասկացել: 
Իմացի  ամեն  դիպվածք  էլ  մարդկանց  համարա  ու  դու  դեռ  կհանդիպես  այդ  դիպվածքներին, դրա  ժամանակն  էլ  կգա:
Հիմա  ոչինչ  հաստատահիմք  մի  պնդի  որ  հետո  չամաչես: Եթե  ուզում  էս,  սա  որպես  խորհուրդ  ընդունի:
Ժամանակի  երկարության  մեջ  կա  իմաստություն  և  կյանքի  երկարության  մեջ՝ միտք  հանճարեղ:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Եղբայր  մի  շտապի  ամեն  ինչ  իր  ժամանակն  ունի,  կա  սիրելու  ժամանկ,  կա  ատելու  ժամանկ,  կա  գտնելու  ժամանկ,  կա  գտածը  կորցնելու  ժամանկ,  կա..  կա..  ամեն  բանի  ժամանակ  էլ  կա:  Հլը  դու  անգամ  պատկերացում  չունես,  թե  տարիների  ընթացքում    քանի  անգամ  էս  քո  ասած  խոսքերը  վերաձևակերպելու  ու  փոփոխելու,   կյանքից  նոր  բաներ  էս  հասկանալու  ու  ուրիշ  անկյան  տակ  էս  նայելու  քո  արդեն  վաղուց  «հասկացածներին»,  ու  զարմանքով  արձանագրելու  էս  թե  ո՞նց  էր  որ  ես  այդքան  տեսել էի  այդ  բանը  ու  չէի  հասկացել: 
> Իմացի  ամեն  դիպվածք  էլ  մարդկանց  համարա  ու  դու  դեռ  կհանդիպես  այդ  դիպվածքներին, դրա  ժամանակն  էլ  կգա:
> Հիմա  ոչինչ  հաստատահիմք  մի  պնդի  որ  հետո  չամաչես: Եթե  ուզում  էս,  սա  որպես  խորհուրդ  ընդունի:
> Ժամանակի  երկարության  մեջ  կա  իմաստություն  և  կյանքի  երկարության  մեջ՝ միտք  հանճարեղ:


Սելավի ջան մի անգամ սա արդեն լսել եմ: Ես չեմ պնդում, որ իմ պատկերացումներն ու ընկալումները չեն փոխվելու: Հնարավոր է, որ դու ճիշտ ես. կարող  է պատահել ես մի 10 տարի հետո լրիվ այլ կերպ մտածեմ, բայց մի բան գիտեմ, որ ես երբեք սեփական խելքով մտածող ու առոջնորդվող մարդուց չեմ վերափոխվի ու դառնա ոմանց կողմից ընդունված սկզբունքներին ու գաղափարներին կուրորեն հետեւող մարդ: Ավելին ես ասեցի, որ ուզում եմ հասկանալ հավատալու համար: Եթե քո ասած դիպվածները ու ժամանակի երկարությունը իմաստնություն բերեն ու ես հանկարծ սկսեմ տեսնել այն, ինչ առաջ չէի տեսնում,  այն ժամանակ ձեր արած ենթադրությունները փաստ դարձած կլինեն ու ես կսկսեմ հասկանալ այն, ինչին դուք  հավատում եք առանց հասկանալու, իսկ եթե չհասկանամ, ես կմնամ իմ տեսակետին, որը չնայած դեռ այդքան էլ հստակ չի ու բազում հարցեր ու բացեր ունի: 
Ի դեպ՝ մարգարեի պես ես խոսում, թարգի :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Աստծո գոյությունը մերժող միտքը այլ հնարավորություն չունի եթե ոչ Դարվինի, ապա գոնե նրա ստեղծած տեսության հետ բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունների մեջ լինել:


Նախ որտե՞ղ դու տեսար, որ ես մերժում եմ Աստծո գոյությունը եւ երկրորդ, եթե աստծո գոյությունը մերժող տեսակետ ասեմ, որը 180 աստիճան հակառակ է Դարվինի տեսությանը, դու վերաջապես կընդունե՞ս, որ քո դատողությունները սխալ են:

----------


## ars83

Ժողովուրդ, եկեք մի փոքր հարցում անցկացնենք (կրոնի և գիտության վերաբերյալ)։

Ժամանակակից գիտությունն առաջարկում է տիեզերքի առաջացման «Մեծ պայթյունի» տեսությունը՝ http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1132389&postcount=20

Ի՞նչ եք մտածում դուք այդ տեսության մասին։

ա. Հակաքրիստոնեական և հակաաստվածաշնչյան եք համարում.
բ. Աստվածաշնչին համահունչ և այն հաստատող եք համարում։

Խնդրում եմ պատասխանները հնարավորին չափ հիմնավորել։

----------


## comet

> Հավատում եք Աստծուն?


Ավելի շատ երևի վախենում եմ:

----------


## Katka

> Ավելի շատ երևի վախենում եմ:


Ինչից հավատալուց, թե Աստծուց???

----------


## comet

> Ինչից հավատալուց, թե Աստծուց???



Բնականաբար Աստծուց

----------


## Anhavat

> Ինչի հիմա ազատ չե՞նք:


Էս հարցիդ դու ես պատասխանելու ոչ թե ես 
ւ հետո ես չեմ առաջարկում ինձ հավատալ որպես աստծու այլ գրածներիս հավատացեք ես չեմ ստում :Cool: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ինչից հավատալուց, թե Աստծուց???


Բա վախենալուա բա ինչա 
դուք տեսել կամ լսել եք աստծուն 
այ որ տեսնեիք կամ լսեիք ձեր մոտ էլ վախը առաջ կգար 

<<Երբ մարդ խոսում է աստծո հետ դա կոչվում է աղոթք, իսկ երբ աստված է խոսում մարդու հետ  դա կոչվում է շիզոֆրենիյա>>
Ջոյ Լուիս :Think:

----------


## Katka

> Էս հարցիդ դու ես պատասխանելու ոչ թե ես 
> ւ հետո ես չեմ առաջարկում ինձ հավատալ որպես աստծու այլ գրածներիս հավատացեք ես չեմ ստում
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Բա վախենալուա բա ինչա 
> դուք տեսել կամ լսել եք աստծուն 
> այ որ տեսնեիք կամ լսեիք ձեր մոտ էլ վախը առաջ կգար 
> ...



Չէ ես ինձ շիզոֆրենիկ չեմ համարում...  :LOL:  Թեկուզ կամաց-կամաց բանը դրան է գնում :LOL: 
Բայց հավատում եմ, այ հարց է արդյոք ես Աստծուն եմ հավատում.... Չգիտեմ, չեմ կողնորոշվել, Անհավատ ջան, բայց միանշանակ հավատացյալ եմ :Wink:

----------


## Hrayr

> Ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ, բայց ըստ ձեզ՝ հասկանալու համար հավատալ է պետք, իսկ ինձ, ընդհակառակը, հավատալու համար հասկանալ է պետք:


Բա եսքան ժամանակ ինչ եմ ասում. «ՀԱՍԿԱՑԻ … , ՈՐ ՀԱՎԱՏԱՍ …»
Կարողա ա ենպիսի լեզվով էինք գրում որ անհասկանալի էր։
Հետո նորից կանդրադառնամ…

----------


## ars83

> Ժողովուրդ, եկեք մի փոքր հարցում անցկացնենք (կրոնի և գիտության վերաբերյալ)։
> 
> Ժամանակակից գիտությունն առաջարկում է տիեզերքի առաջացման «Մեծ պայթյունի» տեսությունը՝ http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1132389&postcount=20
> 
> Ի՞նչ եք մտածում դուք այդ տեսության մասին։
> 
> ա. Հակաքրիստոնեական և հակաաստվածաշնչյան եք համարում.
> բ. Աստվածաշնչին համահունչ և այն հաստատող եք համարում։
> 
> Խնդրում եմ պատասխանները հնարավորին չափ հիմնավորել։


Էս ոչ ոք գիտության վերաբերյալ կարծիք չունի՞  :Think:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> ... իսկ դու էլ նախորդ գրառմանս լուրջ «հակահարված» չտվեցիր, միայն չգիտես ինչու ենթադրեցիր, որ ես բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունների մեջ եմ եղել Դարվինի հետ:


Հակահարվածները զուր են, բայց ամեն դեպքում...
Նախորդ գրառումը`



> Ասեմ, որ այդ հարցի պատասխանը ես ինձ համար վաղուց գտել եմ ու երկար-բարակ մտածելու կարիք չունեմ, այնպես որ պնդումդ ի սկզբանե սխալ է, ուստի եւ այդ պնդման վրա կառուցված յուրաքանչյուր դատողություն սխալ է:


Այն, որ գրառումս կարդացող մեկ անհատը /տվյալ դեպքում դու/ իր համար վաղուց գտել է այդ հարցի պատասխանը և երկար-բարակ մտածելու կարիք չունի, ապա դա չի նշանակում, որ իմ գրառումը սխալ է, քանի որ այն կարող է ուղղված լինել երկու հոգու: Եթե նույնիսկ այդ երկու հոգին էլ վաղուց իրենց համար գտել են այդ հացի պատասխանը, և այլևս մտածելու կարիք չունեն, ապա դա կրկին ոչինչ չի նշանակում, քանի որ այն կարող է ուղղված լինել /ինչպես, որ է/ այդ գրառումը կարդացող այն բոլոր ընթերցողներին, որոնք հավատալու համար հասկանալը անհրաժեշտ պայման են համարում: Եվ եթե այդ բոլոր ընթերցողներից գոնե երկուսը, /քանի որ գրառումս կատարված է հոգնակի թվով/ այն կարդալուց հետո սկսեն երկար-բարակ մտածել այն բոլոր երևույթների մասին, որոնք նրանք չեն հասկանում, սակայն որոնց հավատում են, ապա իմ կողմից կատարված գրառումը տեղի ունի, հետևաբար այն ճիշտ է և հարցադրումն էլ տրամաբանական: /քննարկումը բաց է, դրան մասնակցում են բոլորը. և գրառումներն էլ նախատեսված են, ոչ թե կոնկրետ մարդկանց, այլ բոլորի համար, նույնիսկ եթե դրանք մեջբերումներ են պարունակում կոնկրետ մարդկանց գրառումներից/

Երկրորդ`
Պնդումը, թե մարդ կարող է իր համար հստակեցրած լինել բոլոր այն երևույթները և դրանց քանակը /կամ քանակի բացակայությունը/, որոնց նա հավատում է, դրանք չհասկանալով հանդերձ, նման է "Ես ամեն ինչ գիտեմ" հայտարարությանը, որը ինքնախաբեություն է և գործնականում անհնար, հետևաբար դրա վրա հիմնված նույնիսկ տեսական հերքումը, չի կարող այդպիսին համարվել: Այսինքն իմ պնդումը չի կարող ի սկզբանե սխալ լինել, միայն այն պատճառով, որ ինչ-որ մեկը հայտարարում է, թե ինքը իր համար վաղուց ամեն բան գտել է. և երկար-բարակ մտածելու կարիք չունի:

Եվ վերջապես խնդրո բուն առարկան`



> Ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ, բայց ըստ ձեզ՝ հասկանալու համար հավատալ է պետք, իսկ ինձ, ընդհակառակը,  հավատալու համար հասկանալ է պետք:


որին ես արձագանքել էի այսպես



> Եթե հիմա ես ձեզ հարցնեմ, թե արդյո՞ք միայն այն ամենին եք հավատում, ինչը հասկանում եք, ապա սկսելու եք երկար-բարակ մտածել, թե այդ ինչե՜ր կարող են լինել, որոնք չհասկանալով հանդերձ, ընդունում եք, որպես սովորական իրողություն:


ինչը այնուամենայնիվ մեծ թվով կողմնակի խոսակցությունների տեղիք տալով` ինձ համար պարզա դարձրեց, որ սույն քննարկմանը մասնակցում են, ոչ միայն աթեիստներ, այլ նաև շարքային մերժողներ, որոնք անտեսելով բուն ասելիքը, քննարկման են առնում "տառերի գույնը", որոնցով գրված է այդ ասելիքը, ուստի հատուկ վերջիններիս համար ես ստիպված եմ վերաձևակերպել միտքս`
Գոյություն ունեն մեծ թվով երևույթներ, որոնք մարդկանց կողմից անհասկանալի լինելով հանդերձ, այնուամենայիվ կասկածի տեղիք չեն տալիս նրանց մոտ: Վառ օրինակ են ճշգրիտ գիտությունները իրենց բոլոր օրենքներով, կանոններով և ռեակցիաներով: Մարդուն անհրաժեշտ չէ հասկանալ երկու մարմիների փոխադարձ ձգողության ֆիզիկայի օրենքը` հավատալու համար, որ ծառից պոկված խնձորը ընկնելու է երկրին: Նրա համար անհրաժեշտ չէ հասկանալ մոլորակների պտտման և ձգողականության կանոնները, հասկանալու համար, որ առանց կողմնակի միջամտության ինքը դուրս չի թռչի երկրի մակերևույթի վրայից, լուսինը չի ընկնի երկրի վրա, երկիրը չի ընկնեի արևի վրա և արեգակի շուրջը պտտվող մոլորակները չեն բախվի միմյանց: Մարդու համար անհրաժեշտ պայման չէ հասկանալու համար քիմիական ինչ-որ ռեակցիաներ, հավատալու համար, որ անձրևի տակ թողնված երկաթե իրերը ժանգոտվում եմ: Մարդու համար հարկավոր չէ հստակ պատկերացում կազմել ներքին այրման, կամ ռեկատիվ շարժիչի կառուցվածքի մասին, հավատալու համար, որ մեքենան առաջ կընթանա, եթե սեղմես գազի ոտնակը: Մեր շրջապատում տեղի են ունենում բազմաթիվ երևույթներ, որոնք ենթարկվում են ինչ-ինչ օրենքների և օրինաչափությունների, սակայն այդ երևույթներին հավատալու համար, մարդու համար անհրաժեշտություն չի ներկայացնում այդ բոլոր օրենքները և օրինչափությունները ամբողջովին հասկանալը: 
Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը այնուամենայնիվ պնդում է, թե ինքը հասկանում է ճշգրիտ գիտություններում գործող բոլոր օրենքները, հասկանում է, թե ինչպես են տեղի ունենում իր շուրջը տեղի ունեցող բոլոր երևույթները, և միայն այդ պատճառով է հավատում դրանց, ապա կցանկանայի հիշեցնել ոմն փիլիսոփայի այն պնդումը, թե նրանք ոչինչ էլ չեն հասկանում:



> Նախ որտե՞ղ դու տեսար, որ ես մերժում եմ Աստծո գոյությունը եւ երկրորդ, եթե աստծո գոյությունը մերժող տեսակետ ասեմ, որը 180 աստիճան հակառակ է Դարվինի տեսությանը, դու վերաջապես կընդունե՞ս, որ քո դատողությունները սխալ են:


Տեսա այստեղ`



> Ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ, բայց ըստ ձեզ՝ հասկանալու համար հավատալ է պետք, իսկ ինձ, ընդհակառակը,  հավատալու համար հասկանալ է պետք:


Եթե մարդ ուզում է հասկանալ, ապա դա նշանակում է, որ նա դեռ չի հասկանում, ու եթե նա  հասկանալը անհրաժեշտ պայման է համարում հավատալու համար, ապա նշանակում է, որ նա դեռ չի հավատում:
Ենթադրությունը միանգամայն տրամաբանական էր, սակայն եթե այն չի համապատասխանում իրողությանը, ապա միգուցե սխալ է ձևակերպված այն պնդումը, որի հիման վրա արվել է ենթադրությունը:
Եվ երկրորդ`
Աստծո գոյությունը մերժող և Դարվինի տեսությանը 180 աստիճան հակառակ տեսակետները ինձ համար նորություն չեն: Ընդհակառակը էվոլյուցիայի տեսությունը հագեցած է իրարամերժ նման բազմաթիվ տեսակետներով: Մինչ ոմանք պնդում են, թե կյանքը զարգացել է աստիճանաբար` աննշան փոփոխություններով, մյուսները դրան հակառակ ասում են, որ կյանքը զարգացել է ցատկերով` զգալի մուտացիաներով: Կան ընդհանրապես այնպիսի դարվինիստներ, որոնք պնդում են, թե սողունի ձվից միանգամայն ձևավորված թռչուն է դուրս եկել, ու դրանով վերը նշված պնդումներին 120 աստիճանով հակառակ տեսակետ են առաջ քաշում: 
Իսկ հաշվի առնելով, թե ինչպիսի ուղղվածություն է ստանում այս քննարկումը, ես ստիպված եմ կրկին հստակեցումներ մտցնել:
Տիեզերքում առկա է կյանք: Դա փաստ է: Կամ այդ կյանքը առաջացել է մտահաղեցմամբ /Աստված/ կամ այն ի հայտ է եկել ինքնաբերաբար, առանց կողմնակի միջամտության /էվոլյուցիայի տեսություն/: Եթե կա ինչ-որ մեկը, ով ի վիճակի է այս երկու տարբերակներին *180 աստիճանով հակառակ* տեսակետ ասել, ապա ես պարզապես դուրս կգամ այս թեմայի քննարկումներից:

----------


## Hrayr

> Սելավի ջան մի անգամ սա արդեն լսել եմ: Ես չեմ պնդում, որ իմ պատկերացումներն ու ընկալումները չեն փոխվելու: Հնարավոր է, որ դու ճիշտ ես. կարող է պատահել ես մի 10 տարի հետո լրիվ այլ կերպ մտածեմ, բայց մի բան գիտեմ, որ ես երբեք սեփական խելքով մտածող ու առոջնորդվող մարդուց չեմ վերափոխվի ու դառնա ոմանց կողմից ընդունված սկզբունքներին ու գաղափարներին կուրորեն հետեւող մարդ: Ավելին ես ասեցի, որ ուզում եմ հասկանալ հավատալու համար: Եթե քո ասած դիպվածները ու ժամանակի երկարությունը իմաստնություն բերեն ու ես հանկարծ սկսեմ տեսնել այն, ինչ առաջ չէի տեսնում, այն ժամանակ ձեր արած ենթադրությունները փաստ դարձած կլինեն ու ես կսկսեմ հասկանալ այն, ինչին դուք հավատում եք առանց հասկանալու, իսկ եթե չհասկանամ, ես կմնամ իմ տեսակետին, որը չնայած դեռ այդքան էլ հստակ չի ու բազում հարցեր ու բացեր ունի:


Անկեղծ ասած մի փոքր բացասական կարծիք էր առաջացել…
Տեսնում եմ հակված եք տրամաբանելու և վերլուծելու, ողջունում եմ ու հավատում որ շատ հաճելի կլինի հետագայում …
Ինչ վերաբերվում է հավատալունմի փոքր մանրացնեմ։
Սա որպես աքսիոմա կարող եք համարել թեև ապացուցելի է և նրա ապացույցը կարող է գտնել ամեն մեկն իր մեջ։
Ամեն մարդ հավատում է Աստծո, կյանքի գոյությանը, սակայն ընկալումները տարբեր են։
Մեկը հավատում է որ ինքն է կյանքը, ինքն է Աստված։
Մյուսը հավատում է որ իր փառքն է իր Աստվածն ու կյանքը։

Ես ուրիշ բան եմ ասում.
 «Ես պարզել եմ, որ աշխարհում ոչ մի բանի մեջ կյանք չկա։ Կյանքը միայն Աստծո՝ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի մեջ է, ով աշխարհ գալով բերեց երկնային կյանքը, որը տրվում է ամեն նրան հավատացողին։ Այսինքն նրան ով հավատում է որ այդ կյանքը Նրա մեջ է»։
Ոչ մի արարած իր մեջ բնակված կյանք չունի։ Կյանքը Աստված է, այսինքն Նա՝ ով արարեց երկինքն ու երկիրը, ով իր Որդուն ուղարկեց մեզ կյանք տալու համար։
Սրա համար գրված է «ճաշակեցեք և տեսեք որ Տերը բարի է»
Եթե ասեմ ծիրան կեր շատ համով է, ասես չէ մինչև համը չառնեմ չեմ ուտի, եդպես էլ համը չես տենա։ Երբ սկսես ընդունել որ ճիշտ եմ ասում, կսկսես նաև համտեսելու ձևը գտնել։
Շարունակելի…

----------


## Միգռո

Ինչպես ասում էի, երկար կարելիէ քննարկել թեման, ամեն մեկն էլ կմնա իր կարծիքին: Գնալով համոզվում եմ, որ ճիշտ էի:
Լավ_Ոստիկան, կարևորը էն չի, թե կոնկրետ ում է այրել եկեղեցին` հորինողին, թե նրա հետնորդներից մեկին, այլ էն, որ այդ հողի վրա մարդ է այրել (չեմ հիշում անուն ազգանունը): Բայց դա մի կողմ: Տես, հիմա դու շատ երկար ու բարակ գրում ես փիլիսոփայական մտքեր, մեջբերումներ անում - ի դեպ, մի քիչ պարզ գրի, ավելի հաճելի կլինի  :Wink:  - բայց ոչ մի ապացույց չես բերում, ընդամենը ինչ-որ գրականության, լսածի հիման վրա մտքեր ես արտահայտում:
Եթե այդքան լավ տեղյակ ես այս ոլորտից, ուրեմն պիտի նաև իմանաս, որ այսօրվա աստվածաշունչ կոչեցյալը պատմության ընթացքում մի քանի անգամ փոփոխվել ու "հարմարեցվել է" որոշակի քաղաքական նկատառումներից ելնելով:
Եվ հետո, եթե հիմա ընդունում ես որ մի քանի հարյուր տարի առաջվա եկեղեցու մոտեցումները ինչ-որ հարցերում սխալ են եղել, ապա ինչքա՞նով ես վստահ, որ մի որոշ ժամանակ անց չի պարզվի, որ էսօրվա հայացքներն են սխալ: Հավատացած եղիր, որ հնում շատերը կուրորեն հավատում և սատարում էին եկեղեցուն և երբեք կասկածի տակ չէին դնում նրա որոշումները:
Նշածս բեմադրությունը էսօր եղածներից միայն մեկն էր: Շատ օրինակներ կարող եմ բերել, բայց կարիք չեմ տեսնում:
Ես համաձայն եմ, որ դրսում ինչ-որ արտաքին ուժ կա, ամենալայն իմաստով: Բայց որ ինչ-որ մեկը վերևում նստած որոշեց մարդ սարքել, աբրա-կատաբռա արեց և մարդ գոյացավ...

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Հրայր իմ բարեկամ, իսկ ինչպե՞ս ես դու դա պարզել, ասա խնդրեմ: Միգուցե նկատի ունես, որ դու կարծու՞մ ես, թե դա այդպեսա, կամ ինքդ քեզ համա՞ր ես պարզել  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ղուկաս 17.6
> Եւ առաքեալները Տիրոջն ասացին. «Աւելացրո՛ւ մեր հաւատը»։ Եւ Տէրն ասաց. «Եթէ մանանեխի հատիկի չափ հաւատ ունենաք եւ այս թթենուն ասէ՛ք՝ «Արմատախի՛լ եղիր եւ տնկուի՛ր ծովի մէջ», նա՛ իսկ կը հնազանդուի ձեզ»։


Սոմերսեթ Մոեմի «Ստրկություն մարդկային» վեպում բավականաչափ սպառիչ պատասխան է տալիս բավարար ու անբավարար հավատի հարցին:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Էս հարցիդ դու ես պատասխանելու ոչ թե ես


Էստեղ պատասխանելու բան չկա: Իմ կարծիքով անիմաստ հարց է, էն առումով, որ Աստծուն հավատալ-չհավատալը Ազատ լինելու հետ կապ չունի: Իսկ քեզ ես տվել էի, ոչ թե ճշտելու ազատ ենք, թե` չէ (ես գիտեմ, որ ազատ եմ), այլ, որ հասկանայի ասածիդ տրամաբանությունը, որը ըստ իս բացակայում է`




> հավատացեք ինձ  և դուք ազատ կլինեք


Ամեն դեպքում, եթե դժվար չի, պատասխանիր հարցիս` միթե՞ մենք հիմա Ազատ չենք, ու քեզ հավատալով կազատվենք  :Think: 

Հ.Գ. Նախօրոք ասեմ, որ եթե չպատասխանես՝ դա նորմալ է  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Էս կյանքում էնքան քիչ ա հավատ մնացել , որ Աստծուն էլ եթե չհավատանք, ուրեմն վերջն եկել ա: 
Ուրիշ հարց ա , որ որոշ եկեղեցականներ իրանց պահվածքով զզվացնում են;

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Լավ ոստիկան ջան, ինձ թվում ա, որ ուղղակի գրելու համար ես գրել: Չնայած արդեն ալարում եմ գրեմ, բայց այս գրառմանդ էլ կպատասխանեմ:



> Այն, որ գրառումս կարդացող մեկ անհատը /տվյալ դեպքում դու/ իր համար վաղուց գտել է այդ հարցի պատասխանը և երկար-բարակ մտածելու կարիք չունի, ապա դա չի նշանակում, որ իմ գրառումը սխալ է, քանի որ այն կարող է ուղղված լինել երկու հոգու: Եթե նույնիսկ այդ երկու հոգին էլ վաղուց իրենց համար գտել են այդ հացի պատասխանը, և այլևս մտածելու կարիք չունեն, ապա դա կրկին ոչինչ չի նշանակում, քանի որ այն կարող է ուղղված լինել /ինչպես, որ է/ այդ գրառումը կարդացող այն բոլոր ընթերցողներին, որոնք հավատալու համար հասկանալը անհրաժեշտ պայման են համարում: Եվ եթե այդ բոլոր ընթերցողներից գոնե երկուսը, /քանի որ գրառումս կատարված է հոգնակի թվով/ այն կարդալուց հետո սկսեն երկար-բարակ մտածել այն բոլոր երևույթների մասին, որոնք նրանք չեն հասկանում, սակայն որոնց հավատում են, ապա իմ կողմից կատարված գրառումը տեղի ունի, հետևաբար այն ճիշտ է և հարցադրումն էլ տրամաբանական: /քննարկումը բաց է, դրան մասնակցում են բոլորը. և գրառումներն էլ նախատեսված են, ոչ թե կոնկրետ մարդկանց, այլ բոլորի համար, նույնիսկ եթե դրանք մեջբերումներ են պարունակում կոնկրետ մարդկանց գրառումներից/


Կներես, բայց անկապ բան ես գրել: Դու պատասխանել էիր կոնկրետ իմ գրառմանը: Ենթադրենք սենյակում տաս հոգի հավաքվել են եւ բանավիճում են: 5 հոգի մի տեսակետ են պաշտպանում, 5 հոգին մյուսը: Առաջին 5-ից մեկը հիմար է: Հարց - մյուս 5-ին թույլատրելի է հետեւյալ արտահայտությունը. «Դե դուք հիմար եք, ձեզ հետ ինչ բանավիճենք»:




> Երկրորդ`
> Պնդումը, թե մարդ կարող է իր համար հստակեցրած լինել բոլոր այն երևույթները և դրանց քանակը /կամ քանակի բացակայությունը/, որոնց նա հավատում է, դրանք չհասկանալով հանդերձ, նման է "Ես ամեն ինչ գիտեմ" հայտարարությանը, որը ինքնախաբեություն է և գործնականում անհնար, հետևաբար դրա վրա հիմնված նույնիսկ տեսական հերքումը, չի կարող այդպիսին համարվել: Այսինքն իմ պնդումը չի կարող ի սկզբանե սխալ լինել, միայն այն պատճառով, որ ինչ-որ մեկը հայտարարում է, թե ինքը իր համար վաղուց ամեն բան գտել է. և երկար-բարակ մտածելու կարիք չունի:


եւ



> Գոյություն ունեն մեծ թվով երևույթներ, որոնք մարդկանց կողմից անհասկանալի լինելով հանդերձ, այնուամենայիվ կասկածի տեղիք չեն տալիս նրանց մոտ: Վառ օրինակ են ճշգրիտ գիտությունները իրենց բոլոր օրենքներով, կանոններով և ռեակցիաներով: Մարդուն անհրաժեշտ չէ հասկանալ երկու մարմիների փոխադարձ ձգողության ֆիզիկայի օրենքը` հավատալու համար, որ ծառից պոկված խնձորը ընկնելու է երկրին: Նրա համար անհրաժեշտ չէ հասկանալ մոլորակների պտտման և ձգողականության կանոնները, հասկանալու համար, որ առանց կողմնակի միջամտության ինքը դուրս չի թռչի երկրի մակերևույթի վրայից, լուսինը չի ընկնի երկրի վրա, երկիրը չի ընկնեի արևի վրա և արեգակի շուրջը պտտվող մոլորակները չեն բախվի միմյանց: Մարդու համար անհրաժեշտ պայման չէ հասկանալու համար քիմիական ինչ-որ ռեակցիաներ, հավատալու համար, որ անձրևի տակ թողնված երկաթե իրերը ժանգոտվում եմ: Մարդու համար հարկավոր չէ հստակ պատկերացում կազմել ներքին այրման, կամ ռեկատիվ շարժիչի կառուցվածքի մասին, հավատալու համար, որ մեքենան առաջ կընթանա, եթե սեղմես գազի ոտնակը: Մեր շրջապատում տեղի են ունենում բազմաթիվ երևույթներ, որոնք ենթարկվում են ինչ-ինչ օրենքների և օրինաչափությունների, սակայն այդ երևույթներին հավատալու համար, մարդու համար անհրաժեշտություն չի ներկայացնում այդ բոլոր օրենքները և օրինչափությունները ամբողջովին հասկանալը: 
> Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը այնուամենայնիվ պնդում է, թե ինքը հասկանում է ճշգրիտ գիտություններում գործող բոլոր օրենքները, հասկանում է, թե ինչպես են տեղի ունենում իր շուրջը տեղի ունեցող բոլոր երևույթները, և միայն այդ պատճառով է հավատում դրանց, ապա կցանկանայի հիշեցնել ոմն փիլիսոփայի այն պնդումը, թե նրանք ոչինչ էլ չեն հասկանում:


Ապե՛ր, ինձ թվում է, որ դու խառնում ես հավատալ եւ իմանալ տերմինները, ինչն էլ քեզ թյուրիմացության մեջ է գցում: Մարդը որ թե հավատում է, որ պոկված խնձորը ընկնելու է երկրին, այլ գիտի դա, իսկ իմանալուն նրա փորձն է նպաստել: Եթե մարդը  չտեսներ, որ ծառից պոկված խնձորը գետնին է ընկնում, ապա նա այդ  չէր  *իմանա*: Այդ դեքում էլ ինչ-որ մեկը ուսումնասիրություն կարող է աներ, տարբեր երեւույթներ համադրեր, զանազան դատողությունների միջոցով *հասկանար* այդ երեւյթները ու գար այն համոզմանը, որ ծառից պոկված խնձորը գետնին կընկնի: Այդ դեպքում նա *կհավատա*, որ ծառից պոկված խնձորը գետնին կընկնի, մինչեւ փորձարկման  միջոցով այդ հավատը չապացուցվեր ու դառնար գիտելիք:
Ես չասեցի, որ հասկանում եմ ամեն ինչ, պարզապես ասեցի, որ հավատալու համար հասկանալը անհրաժեշտ, բայց ոչ բավարար պայման է:




> Եթե մարդ ուզում է հասկանալ, ապա դա նշանակում է, որ նա դեռ չի հասկանում, ու եթե նա հասկանալը անհրաժեշտ պայման է համարում հավատալու համար, ապա նշանակում է, որ նա դեռ չի հավատում:
> Ենթադրությունը միանգամայն տրամաբանական էր, սակայն եթե այն չի համապատասխանում իրողությանը, ապա միգուցե սխալ է ձևակերպված այն պնդումը, որի հիման վրա արվել է ենթադրությունը:


Դարձյալ սխալ ես տրամաբանում. մարդ կարող է չհավատալ Աստծո գոյությանը, բայց եւ չմերջել այն: Սեղանին մի արկղ կա դրած, որի մեջ չգիտես թե ինչ է: Հիմա քեզ հարցնում են, թե հավատում ես որ այդ արկղի մեջ 1մլն դոլար է, ասում ես՝ ոչ: Հարցնում են, իսկ վստահ ես, որ այնտեղ 1 մլն. դոլար չկա, դարձյալ ասում ես ոչ: Պատճառն այն է, որ դու չգիտես, թե ինչ է արկղի մեջ:




> Աստծո գոյությունը մերժող և Դարվինի տեսությանը 180 աստիճան հակառակ տեսակետները ինձ համար նորություն չեն: Ընդհակառակը էվոլյուցիայի տեսությունը հագեցած է իրարամերժ նման բազմաթիվ տեսակետներով: Մինչ ոմանք պնդում են, թե կյանքը զարգացել է աստիճանաբար` աննշան փոփոխություններով, մյուսները դրան հակառակ ասում են, որ կյանքը զարգացել է ցատկերով` զգալի մուտացիաներով: Կան ընդհանրապես այնպիսի դարվինիստներ, որոնք պնդում են, թե սողունի ձվից միանգամայն ձևավորված թռչուն է դուրս եկել, ու դրանով վերը նշված պնդումներին 120 աստիճանով հակառակ տեսակետ են առաջ քաշում: 
> Իսկ հաշվի առնելով, թե ինչպիսի ուղղվածություն է ստանում այս քննարկումը, ես ստիպված եմ կրկին հստակեցումներ մտցնել:
> Տիեզերքում առկա է կյանք: Դա փաստ է: Կամ այդ կյանքը առաջացել է մտահաղեցմամբ /Աստված/ կամ այն ի հայտ է եկել ինքնաբերաբար, առանց կողմնակի միջամտության /էվոլյուցիայի տեսություն/: Եթե կա ինչ-որ մեկը, ով ի վիճակի է այս երկու տարբերակներին 180 աստիճանով հակառակ տեսակետ ասել, ապա ես պարզապես դուրս կգամ այս թեմայի քննարկումներից:


Եթե նորություն չեն, ուստի ինքդ պետք է հասկանայիր, որ մտքերդ սխալ ես շարադրում, դու հենց այդպես էլ ասել էիր




> Աստծո գոյությունը մերժող միտքը այլ հնարավորություն չունի եթե ոչ Դարվինի, ապա գոնե նրա ստեղծած տեսության հետ բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունների մեջ լինել:


գուցե հետո հասկանալով, որ դա ճիշտ չէ, վերաձեւակերպեցիր միտքդ:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Անկեղծ ասած մի փոքր բացասական կարծիք էր առաջացել…
> Տեսնում եմ հակված եք տրամաբանելու և վերլուծելու, ողջունում եմ ու հավատում որ շատ հաճելի կլինի հետագայում …
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է հավատալունմի փոքր մանրացնեմ։
> Սա որպես աքսիոմա կարող եք համարել թեև ապացուցելի է և նրա ապացույցը կարող է գտնել ամեն մեկն իր մեջ։
> Ամեն մարդ հավատում է Աստծո, կյանքի գոյությանը, սակայն ընկալումները տարբեր են։
> Մեկը հավատում է որ ինքն է կյանքը, ինքն է Աստված։
> Մյուսը հավատում է որ իր փառքն է իր Աստվածն ու կյանքը։
> 
> Ես ուրիշ բան եմ ասում.
> ...


Սպասեմ շարունակությանը, որպեսզի ամբողջական պատկերացում կազմեմ ասածիդ մասին, նոր պատասխանեմ:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Իսկ ու՞մ մասին է այս թեմայում ընդհանրապես խոսքը:
> 
> Հ. Գ.
> Հարցին կարող էի նաև այլ կերպ պատասխանել`
> Ես - Աստված:
> Դու - Ի՞նչ աստծու մասին է խոսքը
> Ես - Նրա, Ով ստեղծեց ինձ ու քեզ:
> Դու - Իսկ ով է ստեղծել ինձ ու քեզ՞՞՞
> Ես - Աստված
> ...


Շնորհակալություն բովանդակալից պատասխանի համար, հարգելի Լավ Ոստիկան:
Ես տվել եմ իմ հարցը, թե ինչ նկատի ունեք Աստված ասելով, քանի որ արդեն վաղուց մտել եմ այս թեման ուզում եմ քվեարկել, բայց համոզված չեմ, որ դա ճիշտ կլինի, եթե ուք նկատի ունեք մեր` քրիստոնեական Աստծուն:
Աստված կարող է լինի քրիստոնեական, ինդուիստական, հեթանոսական, ընդհանրապես չանձնավորված մի սուբստանցիա....
Ավելի շուտ կարող եմ պատասխանել այս հարցին` հավատացյալ եք, թե ոչ:
Իսկ աստված ամեն մեկին իրենն է...

----------


## Hrayr

> Անկեղծ ասած մի փոքր բացասական կարծիք էր առաջացել…
> Տեսնում եմ հակված եք տրամաբանելու և վերլուծելու, ողջունում եմ ու հավատում որ շատ հաճելի կլինի հետագայում …
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է հավատալուն մի փոքր մանրացնեմ։
> Սա որպես աքսիոմա կարող եք համարել թեև ապացուցելի է և նրա ապացույցը կարող է գտնել ամեն մեկն իր մեջ։
> Ամեն մարդ հավատում է Աստծո, կյանքի գոյությանը, սակայն ընկալումները տարբեր են։
> Մեկը հավատում է որ ինքն է կյանքը, ինքն է Աստված։
> Մյուսը հավատում է որ իր փառքն է իր Աստվածն ու կյանքը։
> 
> Ես ուրիշ բան եմ ասում.
> ...


Շարունակելով թեման մեջբերում եմ. 
«Քանզի պտտելով ու ձեր պաշտմունքը զննելով՝ սեղան մը գտա, որուն վրա գրված էր, ԱՆԾԱՆՈԹ ԱՍՏԾՈՒՆ. ուստի զանիկա որ դուք չճանաչելով կպաշտեք, ես նույնը ձեզի կքարոզեմ։ … քանզի ինք կտա ամենուն կյանք, շունչ և ամեն բան։ Բոլոր ազգերը մեկ արյունե ըրավ … որոշված ժամանակներ հաստատեց ու անոնց բնակության սահմանները՝ Աստված փնտրելու։ Որպեսզի խարխափելով զինք գտնեն, թեպետև մեր ամեն մեկեն ալ հեռու չէ։ Վասնզի անով կապրինք և կշարժինք ու կանք, … »  Գործք 17։23-31
Մի ուրիշ տեղ գրված է, որ Աստված մարդու մեջ հավիտենությունը փնտրելու փափագ դրավ։
Ստացվում է, որ մարդու մեջ, անկախ նրա վիճակից, Աստված դրել է հավիտենությունը փնտրելու փափագ և Աստծուն փնտրելու ժամանակներ է սահմանել։ Դրա համար էլ ասում է «Այսօր եթե Անոր ձայնը կլսեք ձեր սրտերը մի խստացրեք…։» Բայց Նրան խարխափելով պետք է գտնել, ոչ թե պարզ աչքով պիտի տեսնես որ գտնես այլ փնտրես խարխափելով մինչև գտնես։ Հուշում է նաև որ ամեն մեկիցս էլ հեռու չէ և եթե հեռու չէ նշանակում է փնտրողն անպայման գտնելու է, միայն նրանք չեն գտնում ովքեր չեն փնտրում, այս պատճառով էլ չենք կաչող արդարանալ ասելով – ես Քեզ չեի ճանաչում, որովհետև գիտենք որ չենք փնտրել։
Ամփոփելով խոսքս ուզում եմ նշել, որ մենք ապացույցներ ենք փնտրում դրսում, այն ինչ նրանք մեր մեջ են։ Մենք մերժում ենք մարդկանց իսկ մեր ներսը սպանում ու լռեցնում ենք, այդ ձայնը մեր ներսից է դուրս գալիս։ Սա վառ երևակայության արդյունք չէ, ոչ ալ մեր տկարության ժամանակի աղերսն է դեպի նրան ով չկա, սա այն է ինչն Աստված դրել է մեր մեջ, որին տեղ ենք տալիս երբ անզոր ենք դառնում։
Սիրելիներ խորհեք ինքներդ ձեր մեջ, չէ որ դուք էլ եք շատ փնտրել ու մինչև հիմա հստակ պատասխան չեք ստացել, մի կողմ դրեք գիտությունն ու փորձը, նայեք ինչ է ասում ձեր հոգին ում այսքան ժամանակ լռեցրել եք ու սպանել։
Երանի բոլորդ գտնեիք այն ուրախությունը որը հավիտյան կմնար ձեր հետ։

----------


## Օբսիդիան

Ես հավատւմ եմ աստծուն  բայց ցավով եմ նայում նրանց ովքեր հավատը տեսնում են միայն եկեղեցի այցելելու և մոմավառության մեջ:  :Sad:

----------


## Anhavat

> Էստեղ պատասխանելու բան չկա: Իմ կարծիքով անիմաստ հարց է, էն առումով, որ Աստծուն հավատալ-չհավատալը Ազատ լինելու հետ կապ չունի: Իսկ քեզ ես տվել էի, ոչ թե ճշտելու ազատ ենք, թե` չէ (ես գիտեմ, որ ազատ եմ), այլ, որ հասկանայի ասածիդ տրամաբանությունը, որը ըստ իս բացակայում է`
> 
> 
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում, եթե դժվար չի, պատասխանիր հարցիս` միթե՞ մենք հիմա Ազատ չենք, ու քեզ հավատալով կազատվենք 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Նախօրոք ասեմ, որ եթե չպատասխանես՝ դա նորմալ է


Ինչպիսի կրքեր ինչպիսի հուզմունք  :Ok: 
ես չեմ պատասխանի քո հարցին որովհետեվ առաջի անգամ պատասխանեցի դու ինչ-որ չէս ուզում կարդալ կամ լսել 
դե գործը քոնն է:
Ամենքս այդ հարցին յուրովի ենք պատասխանում 
ու եթե դու ինձ հավատաս անպայման ազատ կլնինես :Wink:

----------


## Anhavat

> Ես հավատւմ եմ աստծուն  բայց ցավով եմ նայում նրանց ովքեր հավատը տեսնում են միայն եկեղեցի այցելելու և մոմավառության մեջ:


Ես չեմ հավատում աստծուն ու ցավով եմ նայում նրանց ում մոտ ուղեղը ի սպառ բացակայում է, բայց նրանք լռիվ բավարարվում են ողնուղեղով :Zagar:  :Hi:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ես չեմ հավատում աստծուն ու ցավով եմ նայում նրանց ում մոտ ուղեղը ի սպառ բացակայում է, բայց նրանք լռիվ բավարարվում են ողնուղեղով


Ուղեղի բացակայության պայմաններում, շատերին ուրիշի ուղեղի առկայությունը թվում է ուղեղի բացակայություն:
Նեղանալ չկա

----------


## Annushka

Աստծուն հավատալ ասելով պարտադիր չէ հավատալ, որ այնտեղ, երկնքում կա մի բարի պապիկ, սպիտակ շորերով ու սպիտակ մորուքով, ով մեզ ստեղծել է, և հետևում է մեր ամեն մի քայլին, և եթե մենք սխալ ենք գործում, մեզ մահից հետո նետում է այրվելու դժոխքի կրակներում :LOL:  :Smile:  Նախ աստծո գոյությունը շատ վիճելի հարց է..  և հավատացողները, և անհավատները ունեն իրենց տեսակետերն ու ապացույցները, հիմնավորումները.. թե ինչու են հավատում կամ չեն հավատում... Մի բան հաստատ է, աշխարհը լի է առեղծվածներով և անհասկանալի ու անպատասխան երևույթներով, որոնք ստիպում են հավատալու, որ այնուամենայնիվ  կա ինչ-որ գերբնական ուժ, երևույթ.. չէ որ մարդն էլ մի էակ է, որի իսկական ուժն ու հատկությունները մինչ օրս մինչև վերջ բացահայտված չեն.. մեզնից միան մի աննշան մասն է կարողանում օգտագործել բնության կողմից մեզ տրված խելքի ու հատկությունների գոնե մի չինչին տոկոսը.. անձամբ ես հավատում եմ իմ աստծուն.. նա ապրում է իմ մեջ.. ես նրա հետ եմ խոսում, երբ խորհրդի կարիք ունեմ, երբ ծանր կացության մեջ եմ, երբ երջանիկ եմ, երբ լուրջ քայլեր պետք է կատարեմ.. դա առաջին հերթին իմ խիղճն է, իմ հոգին է.... Եվ երբ օգնության կարիք ենք զգում, բոլորս էլ ակամայից ասում ենք" Աստված, օգնիր ինձ, Աստված ջան, ինչ անեմ... և այլն... Մենք դիմում ենք մեր աստծուն...Մենք ամեն մեկս պատասխանատու ենք մեր աստծո առջև... լինի նա Հիսուսի, Յեհովայի, Բուդդայի, Կրիշնիայի, թե Ռայի տեսքով և կամ մեր խիղճն ու հոգին,,... մենք նախ և առաջ պատասխանատու ենք մեր մեջ ապրող աստծո առաջ, և երբ մեռնում է խիղճը, մեռնում է հոգին, ապա մենք էլ ոչնինչի չենք հավատում.. Ամենաերդվյալ աթեիստն անգամ հավատում է ինչ-որ բանի... թեկուզ իր նպատակին.. առանց հավատի չկա կյանք.. պարզապես պետք չէ շատ կառչել ու նյութականացնել, շնչավորել աստծուն և կուռք դարձնել ինչ-որ անձնավորված էակի: Աստված մեր հոգու մեջ է, ապրում է մեզ հետ ու դա անժխտելի է :Smile:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Կներես, բայց անկապ բան ես գրել: Դու պատասխանել էիր կոնկրետ իմ գրառմանը: Ենթադրենք սենյակում տաս հոգի հավաքվել են եւ բանավիճում են: 5 հոգի մի տեսակետ են պաշտպանում, 5 հոգին մյուսը: Առաջին 5-ից մեկը հիմար է: Հարց - մյուս 5-ին թույլատրելի է հետեւյալ արտահայտությունը. «Դե դուք հիմար եք, ձեզ հետ ինչ բանավիճենք»:


Արտահայտությունը, թե “Դե դուք հիմար եք, ձեզ հետ ինչ բանավիճենք” անթույլատրելի է ամեն դեպքում, եթե նույնիսկ հիմար է, ոչ թե մեկը, այլ բոլորը հինգը: Սա մեկ և երկրորդ` այն ընդհանրապես համեմատելի չէ իմ կատարած գրառման հետ և պարզապես սոփեստություն է: Քեզ խորհուրդ կտայի ոչ թե խոշորացույցի տակ դնել իմ գրած տառերը, այլ հասկանալ, թե ինչ իմաստ է այն արտահայտում: Իմ գրառումը միայն մեկ նպատակ ունի, ցույց տալ, որ մարդը, նույնիսկ քեզ նման խելացին մեկը, ի վիճակի չէ հասկանալ այն ամենը, ինչ կատարվում է իր շուրջը, ինչը նա ընդունում է, որպես իրողություն, ինչին նա պարզապես հավատում է: 




> Ապե՛ր, ինձ թվում է, որ դու խառնում ես հավատալ եւ իմանալ տերմինները, ինչն էլ քեզ թյուրիմացության մեջ է գցում: Մարդը որ թե հավատում է, որ պոկված խնձորը ընկնելու է երկրին, այլ գիտի դա, իսկ իմանալուն նրա փորձն է նպաստել: Եթե մարդը  չտեսներ, որ ծառից պոկված խնձորը գետնին է ընկնում, ապա նա այդ  չէր  իմանա: Այդ դեքում էլ ինչ-որ մեկը ուսումնասիրություն կարող է աներ, տարբեր երեւույթներ համադրեր, զանազան դատողությունների միջոցով հասկանար այդ երեւյթները ու գար այն համոզմանը, որ ծառից պոկված խնձորը գետնին կընկնի: Այդ դեպքում նա կհավատա, որ ծառից պոկված խնձորը գետնին կընկնի, մինչեւ փորձարկման  միջոցով այդ հավատը չապացուցվեր ու դառնար գիտելիք:
> Ես չասեցի, որ հասկանում եմ ամեն ինչ, պարզապես ասեցի, որ հավատալու համար հասկանալը անհրաժեշտ, բայց ոչ բավարար պայման է:


“Իմանալ” ու “հավատալ” տերմիները այս թեմայում խառնված են եղել ի սկզբանե: Եթե հետևենք քո տրամաբանությանը և բառերը խոշորացույցի տակ զննելու քո հոբբին, ապա կարող ենք եզրակացնել, որ այստեղ քվեարկելով, թե չեն հավատում Աստծուն, մարդիկ դրանով իսկ արդեն ընդունել են Նրա գոյության փաստը: Այնինչ կարդալով թեմայի վերնագիրը, ես ուշադրություն եմ դարձրել, ոչ թե բառերին, որոնցից կազմված է այդ վերնագիրը, այլ հասկացել եմ, թե ինչ է ուզում ասել հեղինակը: 
Իսկ այ դու իսկապես խառնում ես մարդու իմացություն և մարդկության իմացություն տերմինները: Այն որ մարդկությունը հասկանում է իր շուրջը տեղի ունեցող երևույթները և այդ պատճառով է անհրաժեշտ համարում հավատալ դրանց, դեռ չի ենթադրում այնպիսի անհատի գոյությունը, որը հասկանալով է հավատում այդ բոլոր երույթներին: Իսկ եթե դու այդ հայտարարության մեջ “ես” ասելով ի նկատի ես ունեցել ամբողջ մարդկությանը, ապա դա այլ խոսակցություն է, քանի որ ահա, թե դու ինչ ես իրականում ասել`



> *Ես* ուզում եմ հասկանալ, բայց ըստ ձեզ՝ հասկանալու համար հավատալ է պետք, իսկ *ինձ*, ընդհակառակը,  հավատալու համար հասկանալ է պետք:


Իսկ հաշվի առնելով այն, թե ինչպես պետք է մարդիկ այս թեմայում հասկանային "հավատալ" բառի իմաստը, ապա քո "հավատալու համար հասկանալը անհրաժեշտ, բայց ոչ բավարար պայման է" արտահայտությունը պարզապես անհեթեթություն է:




> Դարձյալ սխալ ես տրամաբանում. մարդ կարող է չհավատալ Աստծո գոյությանը, բայց եւ չմերջել այն: Սեղանին մի արկղ կա դրած, որի մեջ չգիտես թե ինչ է: Հիմա քեզ հարցնում են, թե հավատում ես որ այդ արկղի մեջ 1մլն դոլար է, ասում ես՝ ոչ: Հարցնում են, իսկ վստահ ես, որ այնտեղ 1 մլն. դոլար չկա, դարձյալ ասում ես ոչ: Պատճառն այն է, որ դու չգիտես, թե ինչ է արկղի մեջ:


Հերթական սոփեստությունը 
Դու ենթադրություն ես արել, այդ ենթադրության հիման վրա արել ես մեկ այլ ենթադրություն, ապա կատարել ես դատողություն և եկել ես սխալ եզրահանգման: 
Բայց հասկանալով, թե դու ինչ ես ուզում ասել, ես չեմ կախվի քո բառերից, այլ կպատասխանեմ հարցիդ: Երբ ինձ հարցնում են, թե հավատում եմ ես, որ այդ արկղի մեջ 1մլն դոլար կա, ես չեմ պատասխանում “ոչ”, և հենց այստեղ է կայանում քո սոփեստությունը: Ես նախ կպարզեմ, թե քանի միլիոն դոլար կա աշխարհում, դա պարզելի գործողություն է, ապա պարզում եմ, թե որտեղ են գտնվում այդ միլիոններից յուրաքանչյուրը, դա նույնպես պարզելի է, և եթե վերջում բացակայում է 1մլն դոլար, ապա ես վստահաբար պնդում եմ, որ այդ 1մլն դոլորը արկղում, իսկ եթե իմ փնտրտուքների վերջում պարզում եմ, որ աշխարհի բոլոր 1մլն դոլարները իրենց տեղերում են, ապա վստահաբար հայտարարում եմ, որ արկղում չկա 1մլն դոլար:





> Եթե նորություն չեն, ուստի ինքդ պետք է հասկանայիր, որ մտքերդ սխալ ես շարադրում, դու հենց այդպես էլ ասել էիր 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Աստծո գոյությունը մերժող միտքը այլ հնարավորություն չունի եթե ոչ Դարվինի, ապա գոնե նրա ստեղծած տեսության հետ բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունների մեջ լինել:
> 			
> 		
> ...


Դա միայն քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով է, որ ես իմ մտքերը ճիշտ չեմ շարադրում: Օբյեկտիվ մտածողություն ունեցող մարդը կասեր, որ ես իմ մտքերը ընդհանրական եմ շարադրել: Մուտացիաների միջոցով կյանքի էվոլյուցիան կամ նեոդարվինիզմը Դարվինի տեսության մաս է կազմում և հանդիսանում է նրա պատմական շարունակություն: Այնպես որ Դարվինի տեսություն ասելով ժամանակակից գիտությունը հասկանում է դրա զարգացման բոլոր փուլերը` այդ թվում նեոդարվինիզմը և նմանատիպ բոլոր մյուսները: Իսկ միտքս վերաձևակերպելու պատճառը ոչ թե իմ, այլ նրա մեջ է, ում ուղղված է եղել այդ միտքը:




> Շնորհակալություն բովանդակալից պատասխանի համար, հարգելի Լավ Ոստիկան:
> Ես տվել եմ իմ հարցը, թե ինչ նկատի ունեք Աստված ասելով, քանի որ արդեն վաղուց մտել եմ այս թեման ուզում եմ քվեարկել, բայց համոզված չեմ, որ դա ճիշտ կլինի, եթե ուք նկատի ունեք մեր` քրիստոնեական Աստծուն:
> Աստված կարող է լինի քրիստոնեական, ինդուիստական, հեթանոսական, ընդհանրապես չանձնավորված մի սուբստանցիա....
> Ավելի շուտ կարող եմ պատասխանել այս հարցին` հավատացյալ եք, թե ոչ:
> Իսկ աստված ամեն մեկին իրենն է...


Հարգելի Victory_ կարծում եմ, որ ձեր ուշադրությունից վրիպել է իմ բուն պատասխանը: Բոլորիս հետ էլ պատահում է, ուստի ես այն կրկին մեջբերում եմ այստեղ:



> ... Անձամբ ես թեմային մասնակցեցի ներկայացնելու համար իմ պատկերացումները, ոչ թե Աստծու մասին ամբողջությամբ, այլ Նրա այն հատկությունների մասին, որոնցով Նա է ինձ ներկայացել` Արարչագործ, Բարեգութ, Ողորմած, Իմաստուն, Բարի, Գեղեցիկ,  Ներողամիտ, Հոգատար, Ամենակարող, Միակ, Բացարձակ, Արդարադատ, Կատարյալ, Կատարյալ, Կատարյալ...
> Իսկ եթե քեզ ընհանրապես հետաքրքրում է, թե ի՞նչ են իրենցից ներկայացնում վերը նշված որակները, և ընդհանրապես ինչպե՞ս են դրանք դրսևորվում Աստծո էության մեջ, ապա խնդրեմ` http://www.biblesociety.org.lb/bible..._armenian.html
> Գուցե դրանից հետո մեզ համար ավելի հեշտ կլինի ընդհանուր հայտարարի գալ:


Իսկ իմ սկզնբական պատասխանը`



> ... կասեմ, որ խոսքը այն Աստծո մասին է, Ով ստեղծեց ինձ ու քեզ, և Ով հոգ է տանում իմ ու քո մասին:


աննպատակ չէր, և իհարկե արված չէր ինչ-որ մեկին վիրավորելու համար: Խոսքը ոչ թե ինչ-որ ինդուիստական, հեթանոսական աստվածների և ֆետիշների մասին է եղել, այլ այն Միակ Աստծո մասին, ով ստեղծեց մեզ բոլորիս և շարունակում է հոգ տանել մեր մասին, հակառակ դեպքում հեղինակը իր թեմայում Աստված բառը չէր գրի մեծատառով:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Արտահայտությունը, թե “Դե դուք հիմար եք, ձեզ հետ ինչ բանավիճենք” անթույլատրելի է ամեն դեպքում, եթե նույնիսկ հիմար է, ոչ թե մեկը, այլ բոլորը հինգը: Սա մեկ և երկրորդ` այն ընդհանրապես համեմատելի չէ իմ կատարած գրառման հետ և պարզապես սոփեստություն է: Քեզ խորհուրդ կտայի ոչ թե խոշորացույցի տակ դնել իմ գրած տառերը, այլ հասկանալ, թե ինչ իմաստ է այն արտահայտում: Իմ գրառումը միայն մեկ նպատակ ունի, ցույց տալ, որ մարդը, նույնիսկ քեզ նման խելացին մեկը, ի վիճակի չէ հասկանալ այն ամենը, ինչ կատարվում է իր շուրջը, ինչը նա ընդունում է, որպես իրողություն, ինչին նա պարզապես հավատում է: 
> 
> “Իմանալ” ու “հավատալ” տերմիները այս թեմայում խառնված են եղել ի սկզբանե: Եթե հետևենք քո տրամաբանությանը և բառերը խոշորացույցի տակ զննելու քո հոբբին, ապա կարող ենք եզրակացնել, որ այստեղ քվեարկելով, թե չեն հավատում Աստծուն, մարդիկ դրանով իսկ արդեն ընդունել են Նրա գոյության փաստը: Այնինչ կարդալով թեմայի վերնագիրը, ես ուշադրություն եմ դարձրել, ոչ թե բառերին, որոնցից կազմված է այդ վերնագիրը, այլ հասկացել եմ, թե ինչ է ուզում ասել հեղինակը: 
> Իսկ այ դու իսկապես խառնում ես մարդու իմացություն և մարդկության իմացություն տերմինները: Այն որ մարդկությունը հասկանում է իր շուրջը տեղի ունեցող երևույթները և այդ պատճառով է անհրաժեշտ համարում հավատալ դրանց, դեռ չի ենթադրում այնպիսի անհատի գոյությունը, որը հասկանալով է հավատում այդ բոլոր երույթներին:


Փորձում եմ հասկանալ քո գրածների իմաստը ու չեմ հասկանում: Գուցե ես հասու չեմ քո բանականությունը: Խճճում ես ինչքան հնարավոր է ու այդպես էլ համոզիչ մտքեր չես արտահայտում: Մեղադրում ես, որ ես քո գրածները խոշորացույցով եմ նայում, սակայն ես քո բոլոր գրառումներին ըստ էության եմ  պատասխանել ու հնարավորինս մատչելի ձեւով: Բոլոր օրնակներս տեղին էին էին ու հիմավոր: Ես արդեն չգիտեմ որերորդ անգամ ասում եմ, որ չեմ պնդում, թե հասկանում եմ իմ շուրջը կատարվող ամեն ինչը, բայց ինչը որ չեմ հասկանում, դրան չեմ հավատում(ինչը չի նշանակում, որ ես մերժում եմ դա. մի օրինակ էլ բերեմ, որ ավելի մատչելի լինի. ինչ-որ հարցի վերաբերյալ դու վստահ չես. բավարար պատճառ չունես դրան հավատալու կամ գուցե դա նույնիսկ անհավանական է թվում քեզ, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ տեսականորեն հնարավոր է, որ դա լինի, ուստի որպես խելացի մարդ նաեւ չես կարող ժխտել դա): 
Ինչ վերաբերում է իմանալ եւ հավատալ տերմիններին, ապա դրանք համենայն դեպս իմ գրառումներում երբեք իրար խառնված չեն եղել: Դրանք սկզբունքորեն տարբեր բաներ են ու դրանք իրար խառնելը շատ մոլորությունների հիմք կարող է դառնալ, ինչի զոհ էլ հենց դարձել ես դու:




> Իսկ հաշվի առնելով այն, թե ինչպես պետք է մարդիկ այս թեմայում հասկանային "հավատալ" բառի իմաստը, ապա քո "հավատալու համար հասկանալը անհրաժեշտ, բայց ոչ բավարար պայման է" արտահայտությունը պարզապես անհեթեթություն է:


Ինձ թվում է, որ դու այդքան պոտենցիալ չունես իմ մտքին նման որակաորում տալու համար: Եթե քեզ նման արտահայտություն ես թույլ տվել, գոնե բարի լինեիր մեկնաբանեիր, թե չէ հենց այս միտքդ է անհեթեթ եւ ոչ հիմնավոր լինելու տպավոչություն թողնում:




> Հերթական սոփեստությունը 
> Դու ենթադրություն ես արել, այդ ենթադրության հիման վրա արել ես մեկ այլ ենթադրություն, ապա կատարել ես դատողություն և եկել ես սխալ եզրահանգման: 
> Բայց հասկանալով, թե դու ինչ ես ուզում ասել, ես չեմ կախվի քո բառերից, այլ կպատասխանեմ հարցիդ: Երբ ինձ հարցնում են, թե հավատում եմ ես, որ այդ արկղի մեջ 1մլն դոլար կա, ես չեմ պատասխանում “ոչ”, և հենց այստեղ է կայանում քո սոփեստությունը: Ես նախ կպարզեմ, թե քանի միլիոն դոլար կա աշխարհում, դա պարզելի գործողություն է, ապա պարզում եմ, թե որտեղ են գտնվում այդ միլիոններից յուրաքանչյուրը, դա նույնպես պարզելի է, և եթե վերջում բացակայում է 1մլն դոլար, ապա ես վստահաբար պնդում եմ, որ այդ 1մլն դոլորը արկղում, իսկ եթե իմ փնտրտուքների վերջում պարզում եմ, որ աշխարհի բոլոր 1մլն դոլարները իրենց տեղերում են, ապա վստահաբար հայտարարում եմ, որ արկղում չկա 1մլն դոլար:


Այս մտքի վրա լրիվ ապշած եմ, լուրջ եմ ասում: Էն քո ասած խոշորացույցի մեթոդն ես կիրառել, այն էլ չափազանց անհաջող: Բերեմ նույն իմաստով, բայց ձեւակերպմամբ մի քիչ տարբեր այլ օրինակ.
-Հավատու?մ ես, որ Հայստանի ֆուտբոլի հավաքականը Իսպանիայում կհաղթի իսպանացիներին
-Ո'չ
-Իսկ 100 տոկոսով վստա?հ ես, որ կպարտվի
-Ո'չ:
Հիմա պարզ ա?




> Դա միայն քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով է, որ ես իմ մտքերը ճիշտ չեմ շարադրում: Օբյեկտիվ մտածողություն ունեցող մարդը կասեր, որ ես իմ մտքերը ընդհանրական եմ շարադրել: Մուտացիաների միջոցով կյանքի էվոլյուցիան կամ նեոդարվինիզմը Դարվինի տեսության մաս է կազմում և հանդիսանում է նրա պատմական շարունակություն: Այնպես որ Դարվինի տեսություն ասելով ժամանակակից գիտությունը հասկանում է դրա զարգացման բոլոր փուլերը` այդ թվում նեոդարվինիզմը և նմանատիպ բոլոր մյուսները: Իսկ միտքս վերաձևակերպելու պատճառը ոչ թե իմ, այլ նրա մեջ է, ում ուղղված է եղել այդ միտքը:


Դու լրիվ այլ բան էիր գրել, նայի' ր, ահա քո գրածը.



> Տիեզերքում առկա է կյանք: Դա փաստ է: Կամ այդ կյանքը առաջացել է մտահաղեցմամբ /Աստված/ կամ այն ի հայտ է եկել ինքնաբերաբար, առանց կողմնակի միջամտության /էվոլյուցիայի տեսություն/:


, 
իսկ մինչ այդ ասում էիր, որ 



> Աստծո գոյությունը մերժող միտքը այլ հնարավորություն չունի եթե ոչ Դարվինի, ապա գոնե նրա ստեղծած տեսության հետ բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունների մեջ լինել:


Զգու?մ ես խորը տարբերությունը, թե? ուզում ես ասել, որ ինքնաբերաբար առաջանալը եւ դարվինիզմը, թեկուզ եւ նեոդարվինիզմը իրար հավասար կամ համարժեք կատեգորիաներ են:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ինչպիսի կրքեր ինչպիսի հուզմունք 
> ես չեմ պատասխանի քո հարցին որովհետեվ առաջի անգամ պատասխանեցի դու ինչ-որ չէս ուզում կարդալ կամ լսել 
> դե գործը քոնն է:
> Ամենքս այդ հարցին յուրովի ենք պատասխանում 
> ու եթե դու ինձ հավատաս անպայման ազատ կլնինես





> Ես չեմ հավատում աստծուն ու ցավով եմ նայում նրանց ում մոտ ուղեղը ի սպառ բացակայում է, բայց նրանք լռիվ բավարարվում են ողնուղեղով


Ինչպիսի դաժանություն, գիտես ոնց օգնել ու չես ուզում փրկել խեղճ անուղեղներին? 
Կարելի է մի հոյակապ դեսերտացիա գրել, ասենք "Ուղեղի վերականգնում" կամ "Ազատվեք հավատի կապանքներից" վերնագրով: Միգուցե Նոբլեյան մրցանակ ստանաս  :Wink:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Ես արդեն չգիտեմ որերորդ անգամ ասում եմ, որ չեմ պնդում, թե հասկանում եմ իմ շուրջը կատարվող ամեն ինչը, բայց *ինչը որ չեմ հասկանում, դրան չեմ հավատում*(ինչը չի նշանակում, որ ես մերժում եմ դա. մի օրինակ էլ բերեմ, որ ավելի մատչելի լինի. ինչ-որ հարցի վերաբերյալ դու վստահ չես. բավարար պատճառ չունես դրան հավատալու կամ գուցե դա նույնիսկ անհավանական է թվում քեզ, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ տեսականորեն հնարավոր է, որ դա լինի, ուստի որպես խելացի մարդ նաեւ չես կարող ժխտել դա): 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է իմանալ եւ հավատալ տերմիններին, ապա դրանք համենայն դեպս իմ գրառումներում երբեք իրար խառնված չեն եղել: Դրանք սկզբունքորեն տարբեր բաներ են ու դրանք իրար խառնելը շատ մոլորությունների հիմք կարող է դառնալ, ինչի զոհ էլ հենց դարձել ես դու:


Եթե դու ոչ թե խճճվեիր իմ գրառումների մեջ, այլ փորձեիր հասկանալ դրանք, ապա կտեսնեիր, որ ես երբեք չեմ մեղադրել քեզ քո գրառումներում իմանալ և հավատալ տերմինները խառնելու մեջ: 
Իմ նախորդ գրառման մեջ ես նկատել էի, որ այս թեմայի վերնագիրը "*Հավատու՞մ* եք Աստծուն" չի համապատասխանում այն իմաստին, ըստ որի կատարվում են քննարկումներըը, այդ թվում իմ և քո միջև: Այն պետք է լիներ, և ըստ էության ունի "*Ընդունու՞մ եք* Աստծո *գոյությունը*" իմաստը, քանի որ մարդ կարող է ընդունել ինչ-որ բանի գոյությունը, սակայն չհավատալ դրան: Իսկ այդ իմաստով քո "ինչը որ չեմ հասկանում, դրան չեմ հավատում" հայտարարությունը անհեթեթ է, քանի որ, այս պարագայում այն ստանում է այնպիսի իմաստ, որը կհնչեր այսպես` "ինչ որ չեմ հասկանում, դրա գոյությունը չեմ ընդունում': Իսկ դա անհեթեթություն է, անկախ իմ ունեցած պոտենցիալից:




> Այս մտքի վրա լրիվ ապշած եմ, լուրջ եմ ասում: Էն քո ասած խոշորացույցի մեթոդն ես կիրառել, այն էլ չափազանց անհաջող: Բերեմ նույն իմաստով, բայց ձեւակերպմամբ մի քիչ տարբեր այլ օրինակ.
> -Հավատու?մ ես, որ Հայստանի ֆուտբոլի հավաքականը Իսպանիայում կհաղթի իսպանացիներին
> -Ո'չ
> -Իսկ 100 տոկոսով վստա?հ ես, որ կպարտվի
> -Ո'չ:
> Հիմա պարզ ա?


Այնինչ այդ ես պետք է ապշեի քո բերած օրինակների վրա: 
Առաջին դեպքում դու մարդու կյանքի համար կենսական նշանակություն ունեցող երևույթը /Աստծո գոյությունը/ համեմատում ես կյանքի համար կենսական նշանակություն չունեցող երևույթի /1մլն դոլոր/ հետ, այն դեպքում երբ պատասխանը այդ երկու երևույթների նկատմամբ պարզապես չի կարող միանշանակ լինել: Երկրորդ, այսինքն այս դեպքում դու արդեն իսկ եղած երևույթը համեմատում ես մի երևույթի հետ, որը դեռ նոր պետք է լինի, հետևաբար այս երկու երևույթներին պատասխանելու համար նույնպես հնարավոր չէ միանշանակ մոտեցում ցույց տալ:




> Զգու?մ ես խորը տարբերությունը, թե? ուզում ես ասել, որ ինքնաբերաբար առաջանալը եւ դարվինիզմը, թեկուզ եւ նեոդարվինիզմը իրար հավասար կամ համարժեք կատեգորիաներ են:


Ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ ես ուզում ասել, սակայն կփորձեմ տալ պատասխան, որ գուցե բավարարի քեզ: 
Կյանքի ինքաբերաբար առաջանալը դա պնդում է, իսկ դարվինիզմը և նեոդարվինիզմը տեսություններ, և անիմաստ է ասել, թե մեկը մյուսին հավասար է կամ համարժեք: 
Դարվինիզմը և նեոդարվինիզմը էվոլյուցիայի ամբողջական տեսության մեխանիզմներից երկուսն են, իսկ կյանքի ինքնաբերաբար առաջանալը այդ տեսության ամենահիմնական և առանցքային պնդումը:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Ես չեմ հավատում աստծուն ու ցավով եմ նայում նրանց ում մոտ ուղեղը ի սպառ բացակայում է, բայց նրանք լռիվ բավարարվում են ողնուղեղով


Դու ցնցեցիր ինձ ,Ժան ժակ Ռուսոն և Գյոթեն, Բրունոն  և նույնիսկ սատանայապաշտ ները փորձում են հաստատել որ առանց հավատի հնարավոր է ապրել , սակայն իրենց իսկ տեսությունը և քո, հաստատում է այն որ հավատ կա , Աստված կա ,շարունակիր հակառակվել  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

Լավ բոլորիդ սենց մի հարց. հուսով եմ կպատասխանեք.
Ձեզ ո՞րն է ձեռնտու, հավատալ որ աստված կա, թե  որ չկա. ու հիմնավորեք հա՞

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Լավ բոլորիդ սենց մի հարց. հուսով եմ կպատասխանեք.
> Ձեզ ո՞րն է ձեռնտու, հավատալ որ աստված կա, թե  որ չկա. ու հիմնավորեք հա՞


Չեմ պատասխանի ու չեմ հիմնավորի,որովհետև ստեղ ձեռնտուի հարց ընդհանրապես չկա:

----------


## VisTolog

> Չեմ պատասխանի ու չեմ հիմնավորի,որովհետև ստեղ ձեռնտուի հարց ընդհանրապես չկա:


Դե նայած ում համար...  :Pardon:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Դե նայած ում համար...


Իսկ քեզ ոնցա ձեռնտու?

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ քեզ ոնցա ձեռնտու?


Ավելի  ձեռնտույա, որ աստված չլինի.
Հիմնավորումը կարելիյա ասել ամբողջ թեմայում գրածա.

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Մեջբերում եմ քո իսկ արած արտահայտությունը



> Մարդ կարող է ընդունել ինչ-որ բանի գոյությունը, սակայն չհավատալ դրան:


եւ ասում, որ անիմաստ եմ գտնում այս բանավեճի շարունակումը: 
Եվ որպեսզի այս տխուր նոտայի վրա չավարտենք այս անպտուղ բանավեճը,  քեզ մի հատ ժպիտ եմ ուղարկում, ըհը  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ավելի  ձեռնտույա, որ աստված չլինի.
> Հիմնավորումը կարելիյա ասել ամբողջ թեմայում գրածա.


Հիմա քեզ ավելի ձեռնտուա չէ, որ ասենք քեզ մեկը մի 1000 դոլար փող տա:
Բայց հետո, որ մյուս օրը քեզ գան կեղծ փող օգտագործելու համար բռնեն, չեմ կարծում թե դրանից ուրախ կլինես:
Այնպես որ, հարգելիս, մի քիչ էլ տրամաբանությունա պետք օգտագործել, թե չէ ձեռնտու-ոչ  ձեռնտուով տուն չես կառուցի :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> Հիմա քեզ ավելի ձեռնտուա չէ, որ ասենք քեզ մեկը մի 1000 դոլար փող տա:
> Բայց հետո, որ մյուս օրը քեզ գան կեղծ փող օգտագործելու համար բռնեն, չեմ կարծում թե դրանից ուրախ կլինես:
> Այնպես որ, հարգելիս, մի քիչ էլ տրամաբանությունա պետք օգտագործել, թե չէ ձեռնտու-ոչ  ձեռնտուով տուն չես կառուցի


Նախ չեմ կարծում որ մեկը ինձ պատահական կգա ու 1000 դոլար փող կտա. Որ տա էլ, մի քանի ժամից էդ փողը չի լինի, նենց որ...  :LOL:   :Smile:  (Եթե մինչև էտ չգան).
Բայց մենք խոսում ենք աստծո գոյության ձեռնտու և ոչ ձեռնտու լինելու մասին, ոչ թե ձեռնտվությամբ տուն կառուցելու...

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Մեջբերում եմ քո իսկ արած արտահայտությունը
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Լավ ոստիկան-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 
> ...


Թեև ես քեզ չեմ տեսնում, այնուամենայիվ ես նույնպես ընդունում եմ քո գոյությունը, սակայն չեմ հավատում քեզ: Իսկ մեր բանավեճից ես պտուղներ ամեն դեպքում քաղեցի, ուստի`  :Hands Up:

----------


## Օբսիդիան

> Դու ցնցեցիր ինձ ,Ժան ժակ Ռուսոն և Գյոթեն, Բրունոն  և նույնիսկ սատանայապաշտ ները փորձում են հաստատել որ առանց հավատի հնարավոր է ապրել , սակայն իրենց իսկ տեսությունը և քո, հաստատում է այն որ հավատ կա , Աստված կա ,շարունակիր հակառակվել


Ավատարդ ճիշտ էլ ընտրել ես դա վերաբերումա օրինակ ԱՆՀԱՎԱՏԻՆ:Տխուրա բայց փաստա: Քո հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ:

----------


## Օբսիդիան

> Ավատարդ ճիշտ էլ ընտրել ես դա վերաբերումա օրինակ ԱՆՀԱՎԱՏԻՆ:Տխուրա բայց փաստա: Քո հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ:


Կներես ավատար չէ ստորագրություն սխալ գրեցի: :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Թեև ես քեզ չեմ տեսնում, այնուամենայիվ ես նույնպես ընդունում եմ քո գոյությունը, սակայն չեմ հավատում քեզ: Իսկ մեր բանավեճից ես պտուղներ ամեն դեպքում քաղեցի, ուստի`


Ա՜խր ո՞նց չես տեսնում ես բարզ բաները ու ինձ նորից բանավեճի մեջ ներքաշում.



> այնուամենայիվ ես նույնպես ընդունում եմ *քո գոյությունը*, սակայն չեմ հավատում *քեզ*:


Ինչպես տեսնում ես, ընդունելու եւ հավատալու օբյեկտները տարբեր են:
Կարո՞ղ ես ասել՝  _ես ընդունում եմ քո գոյությունը, բայց չեմ հավատում, որ դու գոյություն ունես_:

 Հ.Գ. Ապե՛ր, իրոք հոգնեցի, թարգի էլի:

----------


## Լավ ոստիկան

> Ա՜խր ո՞նց չես տեսնում ես բարզ բաները ու ինձ նորից բանավեճի մեջ ներքաշում.


Բա ա՜խր դու ո՞նց չես տեսնում Աստծո ստեղծած պարզ բաները:




> Ինչպես տեսնում ես, ընդունելու եւ հավատալու օբյեկտները տարբեր են:


Իհարկե տարբեր են, սակայն այս թեմայում կատարված գրեթե բոլոր քննարկումների մեջ "գոյություն ընդունելու" և "հավատալու" օբյեկտը նույնացված է եղել:




> Ապե՛ր, իրոք հոգնեցի, թարգի էլի:


Թարգեց, առանց "էլի"-ի:

----------


## Մեմի

Կեցցեք, Լավ Ոստիկան, հիանալի եք պաշտպանում ձեր տեսակետը: Իսկ ձեր ընդդիմախոսները, հավանաբար, տեղյակ չեն, որ ժամանակակից գիտության նվաճումները, ընդ որում, ոչ թե միայն մեկ, այլ գրեթե բոլոր գիտությունների, ավելի ու ավելի են ապացուցում դարվինիզմի անկենսունակությունը և ավելի մեծ քանակությամբ ապացույցներ են հայտնաբերում, որոնք ապացուցում են Աստվածաշնչյան պատումի հավաստիությունը: Ինչ վերաբերում է մյուս կրոններին, ապա դրանք, ճիշտ է, առաջ են եկել մարդկության պատմության արշալույսին, բայց ոչ թե մարդու անգիտության, այլ Ճշմարիտ Աստծո մասին գիտելիքները ժամանակի ընթացքում աղավաղվելու հետևանքով…

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ ձեր ընդդիմախոսները, հավանաբար, տեղյակ չեն, որ ժամանակակից գիտության նվաճումները, ընդ որում, ոչ թե միայն մեկ, այլ գրեթե բոլոր գիտությունների, ավելի ու ավելի են ապացուցում դարվինիզմի անկենսունակությունը և ավելի մեծ քանակությամբ ապացույցներ են հայտնաբերում, որոնք ապացուցում են Աստվածաշնչյան պատումի հավաստիությունը:


Օրինակներ կբերե՞ս:

Ի միջի այլոց, Դարվինի տեսությունը կենդանի էակների նույն հինդուիստական հիերարխիան է՝ մատերիալիստի տեսանկյունից: Փաստորեն աշխարհի ամենահին կարգավորված կրոններից մեկը իր մեջ այն ներառում է: Իսկ խաչապաշտների հեքիաթը... Լավ, այդ մասին քրիստոնեության թեմայում:

----------


## Ahik

ես լսել եմ «Աստված» բառի երեք տարբերակ
1. Արարիչ
2. Քրիստոս
3. Սուրբ երրորդություն
Ի՞նչ կառաջարկեք, որին հավատալ :Xeloq:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> ես լսել եմ «Աստված» բառի երեք տարբերակ
> 1. Արարիչ
> 2. Քրիստոս
> 3. Սուրբ երրորդություն
> Ի՞նչ կառաջարկեք, որին հավատալ


Հերթականությունը ըստ ճշմատրության
1.Արարիչ
2.Աստված
3.Սուրբ Երրորդություն
4.Քրիստոս
5.Մարիամ
Հավատա այս ճշմարտություններին որը քո սրտով է  :Smile:

----------


## Մեմի

> Օրինակներ կբերե՞ս:
> 
> Ի միջի այլոց, Դարվինի տեսությունը կենդանի էակների նույն հինդուիստական հիերարխիան է՝ մատերիալիստի տեսանկյունից: Փաստորեն աշխարհի ամենահին կարգավորված կրոններից մեկը իր մեջ այն ներառում է: Իսկ խաչապաշտների հեքիաթը... Լավ, այդ մասին քրիստոնեության թեմայում:


Օրինակներ կբերե՞ս:

Հին Կտակարանն ստեղծողների՝ հրեաների կրոնը պակաս հին չէ… Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է օրինակներին, ապա դրանք կան եւ երկրաբանության, եւ հնագիտության, եւ կենսաբանության, ու այլ գիտությունների բնագավառում: Հիմա չեմ բերում, բայց շատ չեմ ուշացնի:

----------


## Ahik

> Հերթականությունը ըստ ճշմատրության
> 1.Արարիչ
> 2.Աստված
> 3.Սուրբ Երրորդություն
> 4.Քրիստոս
> 5.Մարիամ
> Հավատա այս ճշմարտություններին որը քո սրտով է


Այ ես վարկածը վաբշե վերջն էր, տեղից 3-ի մեջ էի խճճված հիմա էլ 5-ի :Think: 
Բայց ես կարծում Էի արարիչն ու աստվածը մեկ են :Xeloq:  ու որպես աստված եմ լսել վերոնշյալ 3 տարբերակները
Այդ դեպքում որ խնդրեմ արարչի և աստծու կապը կբացատրե՞ս

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Այ ես վարկածը վաբշե վերջն էր, տեղից 3-ի մեջ էի խճճված հիմա էլ 5-ի
> Բայց ես կարծում Էի արարիչն ու աստվածը մեկ են ու որպես աստված եմ լսել վերոնշյալ 3 տարբերակները
> Այդ դեպքում որ խնդրեմ արարչի և աստծու կապը կբացատրե՞ս


Դրանք կրոնական և գաղափարական նբություններ են որոնք անտեղյակ մարդուն դժվար ընկալելի են:
Արարիչ, եթե գրվում է մեծատառով նշանակում  է նա որ ստեղծել է տիեզերքը:
(Արարիչ արարեց տիեզերքը)
Աստված,եթե գրվում է մեծատառով նշանակում է նա որ մասնակից է մարդու արարմանը:
(Աստված մասնակից է տիեզերքի և մարդու արարմանը):
Նորից եմ կրկնում սա նեղ կրոնական և գաղափարական մեկնաբանման մեկ մասն է կազմում :

----------


## Rhayader

> Օրինակներ կբերե՞ս:
> 
> Հին Կտակարանն ստեղծողների՝ հրեաների կրոնը պակաս հին չէ…


Քրիստոնյաները հուդաիզմից ընդունում են միայն այն, ինչ իրենց ձեռնտու է, իսկ մնացածը հերքում են նախանձելի մոլեռանդությամբ: Իսհ հուդաիզմը տարիքով զիջում է հինդուիզմին մոտ չորս հազարամյակով:

----------


## Anhavat

> Ինչպիսի դաժանություն, գիտես ոնց օգնել ու չես ուզում փրկել խեղճ անուղեղներին? 
> Կարելի է մի հոյակապ դեսերտացիա գրել, ասենք "Ուղեղի վերականգնում" կամ "Ազատվեք հավատի կապանքներից" վերնագրով: Միգուցե Նոբլեյան մրցանակ ստանաս


Շնորհակալ եմ քեզնից օվ բարի մարդ բարձրավոճ խորհուրդիդ համար, բայց եթե դու ուզում ես ոչխար մնալ ու քո հովիվը լինի քրիստոսը 
մնա 
ես ոչխար չեմ ես ուտում եմ ոչխարներին  խորոված, խաշլամա  :Bad:

----------


## Anhavat

> Ուղեղի բացակայության պայմաններում, շատերին ուրիշի ուղեղի առկայությունը թվում է ուղեղի բացակայություն:
> Նեղանալ չկա


Սա արդեն անձնական վիրավորանքա ու ոչ թե իմ հասցեին այլ մեծն Էնշտեյնի, որ իմ մեջբերած խոսքերի հեղինակն է 
ուր են մադերատորները
ես ինչի հսկողություն չկա ես միջավայրում
եթե ես հարցը չլուծվեց առաջիկա 1 ժամվա ընթացքում ես կլուծեմ ես հարցը սա սենց չպետքա մնա 
ես պատիվ եմ պահանջում  :Tongue:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Կեցցեք, Լավ Ոստիկան, հիանալի եք պաշտպանում ձեր տեսակետը: Իսկ ձեր ընդդիմախոսները, հավանաբար, տեղյակ չեն, որ ժամանակակից գիտության նվաճումները, ընդ որում, ոչ թե միայն մեկ, այլ գրեթե բոլոր գիտությունների, ավելի ու ավելի են ապացուցում դարվինիզմի անկենսունակությունը և ավելի մեծ քանակությամբ ապացույցներ են հայտնաբերում, որոնք ապացուցում են Աստվածաշնչյան պատումի հավաստիությունը: Ինչ վերաբերում է մյուս կրոններին, ապա դրանք, ճիշտ է, առաջ են եկել մարդկության պատմության արշալույսին, բայց ոչ թե մարդու անգիտության, այլ Ճշմարիտ Աստծո մասին գիտելիքները ժամանակի ընթացքում աղավաղվելու հետևանքով…


Խնդրում եմ ընդդիմախոսների մասին կարծիք արտահայտելուց առաջ Ձեր թանկագին ժամանակից մի փոքր հատկացնել ու կարդալ բոլոր գրառումները: Գուցե այդ ժամանակ տեսնեք, որ այդ ընդիմախոսը ոչ մի դրական կամ բասացական կարծիք չի հայտնում դարվիանիզմի մասին: 
Հոգնած լինելով այս թեմանից ու համոզված լինելով, որ նաեւ այս բանավեճը իմ հարցերի պատասխանը չի տա՝  հետագա քննարկումներից խուսափելու համար այ այստեղ ես վերջակետ եմ դնում... ըհը  *:*

----------


## Elmo

Դարվինիզմ, կրոն, Աստվածաշունչ: Էս ինչ լավ ենք ամեն ինչը քննարկում, իրար փորձում ապացուցել մեկի ճշմարտությունը, կամ հերքել մյուսին: Ոչ ոք հարց չի տալի՞ս «լավ ես ո՞նց եմ մտածում, ես տիեզերքը ոնց ա առաջացե՞լ, մատերիան որտեղի՞ց ա հայտնվել»: Իհարկե բոլորը էդ հարցերը տալիս են, բայց ոչ ոք պատասխանը չգիտի: Չգիտեն ոչ մոլորակի ամենախելոքները, ոչ ամենաբութերը: Բայց բոլորը, պատասխանը չունենալով, տալիս են էդ պատասխանը: Ամեն մեկը յուրովի:
Ես չգիտեմ Աստված ով է, բայց հավատում եմ որ Նա կա: Եթե կամ ես, ուրեմն կա նաև ինձ ստեղծող ուժ, խթան, երևույթ կամ մատերա: Բայց ես դա չեմ կապում պատահականության հետ: Այսինքն Նա «դիտավորյալ» է ստեղծել մեզ: Ո՞վ է ստեղծել Նրան, կամ ինչու և ոնց է ստեղծել Նա մեզ, չեմ կարող ասել, որովհետև ես դա չգիտեմ: Ես չգիտեմ Նրա գոյության մասին, ես պարզապես հավատում եմ Նրան, որովհետև օժտված եմ հավատալու հատկությամբ, ցնակությամբ: Ոչ ոքի չեմ ապացուցում իմ ճշմարտությունը, ոչ ոքից չեմ ընդունում հերքումներ: Դարվինը(ող ինձ ներեն նրան հարգողները կամ կողմնկաիցները) դեբիլ ա: Չի կարելի տենց գերհարցին տալ տենց պրիմիտիվ ու անհիմն պատասխան: Դեռևս չի ապացուցվոլ սպիտակուցի մոլեկուլի պատահական առաջացումը: Դա անհնար է:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Դարվինիզմ, կրոն, Աստվածաշունչ: Էս ինչ լավ ենք ամեն ինչը քննարկում, իրար փորձում ապացուցել մեկի ճշմարտությունը, կամ հերքել մյուսին: Ոչ ոք հարց չի տալի՞ս «լավ ես ո՞նց եմ մտածում, ես տիեզերքը ոնց ա առաջացե՞լ, մատերիան որտեղի՞ց ա հայտնվել»: Իհարկե բոլորը էդ հարցերը տալիս են, բայց ոչ ոք պատասխանը չգիտի: Չգիտեն ոչ մոլորակի ամենախելոքները, ոչ ամենաբութերը: Բայց բոլորը, պատասխանը չունենալով, տալիս են էդ պատասխանը: Ամեն մեկը յուրովի:
> Ես չգիտեմ Աստված ով է, բայց հավատում եմ որ Նա կա: Եթե կամ ես, ուրեմն կա նաև ինձ ստեղծող ուժ, խթան, երևույթ կամ մատերա: Բայց ես դա չեմ կապում պատահականության հետ: Այսինքն Նա «դիտավորյալ» է ստեղծել մեզ: Ո՞վ է ստեղծել Նրան, կամ ինչու և ոնց է ստեղծել Նա մեզ, չեմ կարող ասել, որովհետև ես դա չգիտեմ: Ես չգիտեմ Նրա գոյության մասին, ես պարզապես հավատում եմ Նրան, որովհետև օժտված եմ հավատալու հատկությամբ, ցնակությամբ: Ոչ ոքի չեմ ապացուցում իմ ճշմարտությունը, ոչ ոքից չեմ ընդունում հերքումներ: Դարվինը(ող ինձ ներեն նրան հարգողները կամ կողմնկաիցները) դեբիլ ա: Չի կարելի տենց գերհարցին տալ տենց պրիմիտիվ ու անհիմն պատասխան: Դեռևս չի ապացուցվոլ սպիտակուցի մոլեկուլի պատահական առաջացումը: Դա անհնար է:


Սկիզբը խոստումնալից էր .............
Վերջնամասը տիպիկ հայկական, խեղճ Դարվինը իր տեսությունը հրապարակելու ժամանակ իր  «կոտված ձեռքով»  գրել է  «ես ինքս կարող եմ հերքել իմ տեսության ցանկացած նախադասություն»:
Աշխարհը կանգնած է երկու տեսության վրա երրորդը չկա, իսկ ուղեղը ծրագրավորված է այնպես որ նա բացահայտումները կատարում է այն ժամանակ երբ անհրաժեշտություն կա հասարակության զարգացման մեջ թռիչք ապահովել:
 Նման թռիչք ապահովում է առայժմ Դարվինիզմը:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Շնորհակալ եմ քեզնից օվ բարի մարդ բարձրավոճ խորհուրդիդ համար, բայց եթե դու ուզում ես ոչխար մնալ ու քո հովիվը լինի քրիստոսը 
> մնա 
> ես ոչխար չեմ ես ուտում եմ ոչխարներին  խորոված, խաշլամա


բարի ախորժակ

Իսկ ինչից վերցրեցիր որ իմ Հովիվը Քրիստոսն է?  Ես տենց բան եմ ասել ինչ-որ տեղ?  :Think:

----------


## Բարձրահասակ

> Իսկ ինչից վերցրեցիր որ իմ Հովիվը Քրիստոսն է?  Ես տենց բան եմ ասել ինչ-որ տեղ?


Բայց ինչու եք ես ամեն ինչը ուղիղ իմաստով պատկերացնում (ոչխար, հովիվ)? Ու միթե ամաչելու բան կա, որ Հիսուսը մեր հովիվն է ու առաջնորդը?

----------


## Elmo

> Բայց ինչու եք ես ամեն ինչը ուղիղ իմաստով պատկերացնում (ոչխար, հովիվ)? Ու միթե ամաչելու բան կա, որ Հիսուսը մեր հովիվն է ու առաջնորդը?


Աստված մարդուն տվել ա ամենաթանկ բանը՝ ազատությունը: Սահմանել ա բարոյական նորմեր ու ասել ա «գնա էդ նորմերի սահմաններում արա են, ինչ սիրտդ ուզում ա»: 10 պատվիրան ա տվել: Ի՞նչ ոչխարի մասին ա խոսքը: Մեզ հովիվ պետք չի: Հիսուսը Աստծո որդին ա ու իրա խոսքը կատարողը: Ինքը չի եկել, որ մեզ սարքի հլու հնազանդ ոչխարներ: Էդ Աստվածաշունչը փոփոխողներն ու Նոր Կտակարանը աղավաղոներն են «ոչխարացման քաղաքականություն» առաջ տանում: Մարդն ազատ է իր ընտրության ու գործելակերպի մեջ, մարդը ինքն է ընտրում ոնց և որտեղ ապրի: Իսկ Աստցո պատվիրաններն ու Հիսուսի խոսքը պետք է հասկանալ որպես մարդուն մարդու կաղապարի մեջ պահելու նպատակով ասցած խոսքեր, այլ ոչ սահմանափակող ու ոչխարացնող:

----------


## Օբսիդիան

> Սա արդեն անձնական վիրավորանքա ու ոչ թե իմ հասցեին այլ մեծն Էնշտեյնի, որ իմ մեջբերած խոսքերի հեղինակն է 
> ուր են մադերատորները
> ես ինչի հսկողություն չկա ես միջավայրում
> եթե ես հարցը չլուծվեց առաջիկա 1 ժամվա ընթացքում ես կլուծեմ ես հարցը սա սենց չպետքա մնա 
> ես պատիվ եմ պահանջում


Լսի` Էյնշտեյնին, Դյուրերին, թե սովխոզի նախագահին ես մեջբերում, կարևոր չի: 
Կարևորը էնա, որ դու էտի ի պատասխան ինձ ես գրել ու Վահիկն էլ շատ ճիշտ ու կոնկրետ քեզ պատասխանելա:
Ավելացնելու բան չունեմ, խելոք ապրի ու աշխատի շատ Էնշտեյն կարդաս, բայց նայի հանկարծ ուղեղդ մեջբերում չդառնա  :Angry2:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Բայց ինչու եք ես ամեն ինչը ուղիղ իմաստով պատկերացնում (ոչխար, հովիվ)? Ու միթե ամաչելու բան կա, որ Հիսուսը մեր հովիվն է ու առաջնորդը?


Ուղիղ իմաստով չենք հասկանում, համենայն դեպս` ես: Ես ուրիշ բան ի նկատի ունեի  :Smile: 

Ուրեմն` ես քվեարկել եմ Այո տարբերակին, որովհետև հավատում եմ, որ գոյություն ունի ամենակարող էակ: Չնայած մասնագիտությամբ ֆիզիկոս եմ` հավատում եմ, որ ամեն ինչ ֆիզիկայով չի վերջանում, կան հարցեր որոնց պատասխանը գիտությունը երբեք ունակ չի լինի տալու:
Իսկ, թե ինչու էի նշել, որ Հիսուսին չեմ համարում իմ Հովիվը, ասեմ` ես հայ եմ, ու եթե հարց լինի, թե որ կրոնն եմ դավանում, պարզ է, որ կխատասխանեմ` Քրիստունեություն: Բայց ես չեմ հավատում, ոչ Հիսուսի` Աստծո որդի լինելու փաստին, ոչ էլ Աստավածաշնչի մյուս 'հրաշք'-ներին: Աստվածաշնունչը ինձ համար բարին ու խելամիտը քարոզող աղբյուր է, որում հրաշքները չունեն ոչ մի էական նշանակություն:

Հուսով եմ պարզ արտահայտվեցի  :Smile:

----------


## Hrayr

> Շնորհակալ եմ քեզնից օվ բարի մարդ բարձրավոճ խորհուրդիդ համար, բայց եթե դու ուզում ես ոչխար մնալ ու քո հովիվը լինի քրիստոսը 
> մնա 
> ես ոչխար չեմ ես ուտում եմ ոչխարներին խորոված, խաշլամա


Բառեր չէի գտնում պատասխանելու…
Գիտեմ շատ նեղացկոտ ես երևում բայց պիտի ասեմ…
Քո գրվածներից երևում է որ Դարվինը իր տեսությունը քեզ նմանների վրա է հիմնել, «մարդը զարքացել է գայլերից ու սկսել է գառներին խորոված ու խաշլամա արած ուտել։»
Դրանով դուք ձեր հոգու թանձր խավարն եք ցուցադրում։ Ահավոր է երբ մարդ Աստծուց երես է թեքում։ Չեք հավատում խոսքերիս, ասեմ որ սրանք իմս չեն, դրա համար էլ ասում եմ որ ճիշտ եմ ասում, որովհետև Նրանից եմ առել։ Եթե կասկածներ ունեք կարդացեք Հռոմ. 2։18–32
Անուններդ էլ քրիստոնյա է, ձեր Աստծուն անարգում են, իսկ դուք էլ քիչ է մնում միանաք նրանց։

----------


## Օբսիդիան

> Անուններդ էլ քրիստոնյա է, ձեր Աստծուն անարգում են, իսկ դուք էլ քիչ է մնում միանաք նրանց։


Կներես Հրայր ջան էս որ դուք ես գրել ում նկատի ունես?: :Sad:  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

Հայ - հաաաաաաաայ? էս ինչ եք ստեղ սարքել? :Angry2:  ինչ կապ ունի` աթեիստ եք, մոլեռանդ քրիստոնյա, սատանիստ, աղանդավոր..... հարգեք իրար :Angry2:

----------


## Հրատացի

աիյսքանը կարդացի ու մի քանի հատ հարց հետաքրքրեց  -- ձեզանից ով է կարդացել աստվածաշունչը?իսկ մյուս կրոնի գրքերը?կա մարդ որ բոլորը կարդացել ա ու նոր հերքում ա աստծու գոյությունը?
ես անձամբ ոչ մի կրոնական գիրք չեմ կարդացել:Բայց ես հավատում եմ որ կա բարին ու ձգտում եմ բարի լինել(չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա մոտս ստացվում):Եթե աստված ստեղծեց մարդուն ու տվեց նրան ազատություն ուրեմն մի բան գիտեր:ապրում եմ ազատ(բարոյական նոռմերի մեջ):ինքս ինձ չեմ դավաճանում(եթե աստված ինձ սենց ա ստեղծել էլ խի ինձ դավաճանեմ?): ու իմ կարծիքով ես հավատացող եմ:
իսկ տարբեր տիպի տիեզերական հարցերով մտածել չեմ ուզում,իմաստ չկա մեկա ճիշտը չես իմանա:

----------


## VisTolog

> աիյսքանը կարդացի ու մի քանի հատ հարց հետաքրքրեց  -- ձեզանից ով է կարդացել աստվածաշունչը?իսկ մյուս կրոնի գրքերը?կա մարդ որ բոլորը կարդացել ա ու նոր հերքում ա աստծու գոյությունը?
> ես անձամբ ոչ մի կրոնական գիրք չեմ կարդացել:Բայց ես հավատում եմ որ կա բարին ու ձգտում եմ բարի լինել(չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա մոտս ստացվում)*:Եթե աստված ստեղծեց մարդուն ու տվեց նրան ազատություն ուրեմն մի բան գիտեր:*ապրում եմ ազատ(բարոյական նոռմերի մեջ):ինքս ինձ չեմ դավաճանում(եթե աստված ինձ սենց ա ստեղծել էլ խի ինձ դավաճանեմ?): ու իմ կարծիքով ես հավատացող եմ:
> իսկ տարբեր տիպի տիեզերական հարցերով մտածել չեմ ուզում,*իմաստ չկա մեկա ճիշտը չես իմանա*:





> Եթե աստված ստեղծեց մարդուն ու տվեց նրան ազատություն ուրեմն մի բան գիտեր


Ապացույց կա՞



> իսկ տարբեր տիպի տիեզերական հարցերով մտածել չեմ ուզում, իմաստ չկա մեկա ճիշտը չես իմանա


Իսկ աստվածաշնչովա՞ հնարավոր ճիշտն իմանալ.



> ու իմ կարծիքով ես հավատացող եմ:


Իսկ դու ինչին ես հավատում.

----------


## Հրատացի

հավատում եմ որ կա բարին : որ մարդ հասարակ կենդանիների  պես չպտի ապրի փորը կուշտ տաք  ու վերջ:հավատում եմ որ մարդ ավելիին ա արժանի   
ես չեմ կարդացել աստվածաշունչը ու չեմ ել ուզում կարդամ  :Smile: 
իսկ Ապացույցի պահով ուշադրություն դարձրու *եթե* -իս վրա
իմ ասածը ուղակի են եր որ  նման հարցերում չարժի վիճել կամ համոզել:
ես 2000 տարի առաջ չեմ ապրել որ հաստատ իմանամ Քրիստոս եղել ա թե չե  :Smile:  ու չի ել հետաքրքրում

----------


## VisTolog

> հավատում եմ որ կա բարին : որ մարդ հասարակ կենդանիների  պես չպտի ապրի փորը կուշտ տաք  ու վերջ:հավատում եմ որ մարդ ավելիին ա արժանի   
> ես չեմ կարդացել աստվածաշունչը ու չեմ ել ուզում կարդամ 
> իսկ Ապացույցի պահով ուշադրություն դարձրու *եթե* -իս վրա
> իմ ասածը ուղակի են եր որ  նման հարցերում չարժի վիճել կամ համոզել:
> ես 2000 տարի առաջ չեմ ապրել որ հաստատ իմանամ* Քրիստոս եղել ա թե չե  ու չի ել հետաքրքրում*


Համոզվա՞ծ ես :Jpit:

----------


## Հրատացի

> Համոզվա՞ծ ես


հա խի որ?

----------


## VisTolog

> հա խի որ?


ՈՒղղակի գիտեմ որ մարդկանց 80 տոկոսին հետաքրքիրա.

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Պատճառներից մեկն էլ երևի էնա, որ իմանան թե ովա ինքը, որ էսքան խոսում են...

----------


## Հրատացի

> ՈՒղղակի գիտեմ որ մարդկանց 80 տոկոսին հետաքրքիրա.


ուրեմն են 20 տոկոսի մեջ եմ :իմ կարծիքով ինչ որ կրոնի հավատալը  սխալ է: մի հատ հարց ու վերջ էտ գրքի գրած աստվածը որ տեղից ա եկել?ով իրան ստեղծել?կամ վոնց ա ստեղծվել տարածությունն ու ժամանակը? այ սենց մտքերի համար ել չեմ ուզում  մտածեմ ետ ուղությամբ :Smile:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> ուրեմն են 20 տոկոսի մեջ եմ :իմ կարծիքով ինչ որ կրոնի հավատալը  սխալ է: մի հատ հարց ու վերջ էտ գրքի գրած աստվածը որ տեղից ա եկել?ով իրան ստեղծել?կամ վոնց ա ստեղծվել տարածությունն ու ժամանակը? այ սենց մտքերի համար ել չեմ ուզում  մտածեմ ետ ուղությամբ


Համաձայն եմ: Ամեն մի կրոն ստեղծվել է մարդկության կողմից, եթե անգամ չենք ուզում ընդունել դա: Հետևությունները թող ամեն մարդ ինքն իրեն անի  :Wink:

----------


## Hrayr

> Համաձայն եմ: Ամեն մի կրոն ստեղծվել է մարդկության կողմից, եթե անգամ չենք ուզում ընդունել դա: Հետևությունները թող ամեն մարդ ինքն իրեն անի


Ես մի անգամ արդեն անդրադարձել եմ այս թեմային։
Պարզապես կրկնում եմ։ Բոլոր կրոնների հիմքում ընկած է մարդ – մարդ հարաբերությունը։ Ոնց ուզում եք հասկացեք, մարդիկ մտածում են, եթե այս–այս պայմանները բավարարվեն իրենք երջանիկ կլինենք, ուրախ ու զվարթ կապրեն, պրոբլեմ չի լինի։ Եթե պետք լինի մի քանիսից օրինակներ կբերեմ, խնդիր չկա։ 
Մարդը հավատում է որ իրեն պայմաններ են պետք ու ստեղծում է դրանք։ Իսկ ուր մնաց աստված։ Աստված մարդու համար պարզապես նրա ցանկությունները կատարող է, նրա համար պայմաններ ստեղծող։
Իսկ ի՞նչ է քարոզում քրիստոնեությունը …
Այս հարցին փորձեք պատասխանել մտածելուց հետո։ Հենց սրա համար կբացեմ նոր թեմա «Ինչ է քարոզում Քրիստոնեությունը» վերնագրով։

----------


## Anhavat

> Լսի` Էյնշտեյնին, Դյուրերին, թե սովխոզի նախագահին ես մեջբերում, կարևոր չի: 
> Կարևորը էնա, որ դու էտի ի պատասխան ինձ ես գրել ու Վահիկն էլ շատ ճիշտ ու կոնկրետ քեզ պատասխանելա:
> Ավելացնելու բան չունեմ, խելոք ապրի ու աշխատի շատ Էնշտեյն կարդաս, բայց նայի հանկարծ ուղեղդ մեջբերում չդառնա


Էս ինչ հարձակում էր Անհավատիս վրա 
ես ախր ձեզ չեմ վիրավորել պարոնայք դուք եք ոգեվորվել չգիտեմ ինչից 
աստվածն էլա ձերը սատանան էլ մուհամեդի մասին էլ չեմ ասում 
բոլորը ձեզ բոլորը ձեզ
իսկ իմ ուղեղը հանգիստ թողեք  ես չեմ կարա տենց բավականին մեծ մակարդակով իջեցնեմ ինձ որ շարունակեմ ձեր հետ վիճվել 
ամեքս մնանք մեր կարծիքին 
մահից հետո դուք դրախտ կնկնեք ես էլ ուր ուզեմ :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Էս ինչ հարձակում էր Անհավատիս վրա 
> ես ախր ձեզ չեմ վիրավորել պարոնայք դուք եք ոգեվորվել չգիտեմ ինչից 
> աստվածն էլա ձերը սատանան էլ մուհամեդի մասին էլ չեմ ասում 
> բոլորը ձեզ բոլորը ձեզ
> իսկ իմ ուղեղը հանգիստ թողեք  ես չեմ կարա տենց բավականին մեծ մակարդակով իջեցնեմ ինձ որ շարունակեմ ձեր հետ վիճվել 
> ամեքս մնանք մեր կարծիքին 
> մահից հետո դուք դրախտ կնկնեք ես էլ ուր ուզեմ


Իսկ դու ուր ես ուզում,եթե գաղտնիք չի?  :Think:

----------


## Anhavat

> Իսկ դու ուր ես ուզում,եթե գաղտնիք չի?


Ես Ավստրալիա եմ ուզում  :Wink: 
Չէ սա շատ մեծ թեմայա եթե ես սկսեմ ասել թե ուր եմ ուզում ու ինչի եմ ուզում 
դուք մի բան կգտնեք ինձ վիրավորելու ու ես էլ չեմ դիմանա թուրս կհանեմ, բայց իզուր 
ես կոնֆլիկտող չեմ բնությամբ 
ես ավելին ասեմ Ձեզնից ոչ մեկը իմ չափ հավատք չի ունեցել 
ես տառապել եմ աստծով ու սիրել նրան գիտակցությունից առավել, բայց հետո հասունացա ու հասկացա, որ ամեն բան փուչ է 
ու տենց ժամանակի մեջ մարեց և հավատքս և հույսս և ամեն բան 
եղունգ ունես գլուխդ քորի  :Smile:

----------


## Hrayr

> Իսկ դու ուր ես ուզում,եթե գաղտնիք չի?


Եթե կարելի է ես կպատասխանեմ, Ձեր թույլտվությամբ…
Նա ուզում է լինել այնտեղ ուր Աստված չկա, դրա անունը հենց դժոխք է, մի տեղ ուր Աստված չկա, ուր կյանք չկա։ 
Բարի ճանապարհ դեպի դժոխք… , քեզ ոչ ոք չի խանգարում, երբեմն նպաստում են շուտ հասնելուն, առանց վարանելու կհասնեց, բան չմնաց։

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Ես Ավստրալիա եմ ուզում 
> Չէ սա շատ մեծ թեմայա եթե ես սկսեմ ասել թե ուր եմ ուզում ու ինչի եմ ուզում 
> դուք մի բան կգտնեք ինձ վիրավորելու ու ես էլ չեմ դիմանա թուրս կհանեմ, բայց իզուր 
> ես կոնֆլիկտող չեմ բնությամբ 
> ես ավելին ասեմ Ձեզնից ոչ մեկը իմ չափ հավատք չի ունեցել 
> ես տառապել եմ աստծով ու սիրել նրան գիտակցությունից առավել, բայց հետո հասունացա ու հասկացա, որ ամեն բան փուչ է 
> ու տենց ժամանակի մեջ մարեց և հավատքս և հույսս և ամեն բան 
> եղունգ ունես գլուխդ քորի


Ափսոսում եմ…
Իրոք շատ բան եք կորցրել որը երևի երբեք էլ չեք ունեցել։ Մենք թշնամիներ չենք։ Նույն ցավի տեր մարդիկ ենք, բայց ես գտել եմ իմ բժշկությունը ու նույնը առաջարկում եմ քեզ…

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ես Ավստրալիա եմ ուզում 
> Չէ սա շատ մեծ թեմայա եթե ես սկսեմ ասել թե ուր եմ ուզում ու ինչի եմ ուզում 
> դուք մի բան կգտնեք ինձ վիրավորելու ու ես էլ չեմ դիմանա թուրս կհանեմ, բայց իզուր 
> ես կոնֆլիկտող չեմ բնությամբ 
> ես ավելին ասեմ Ձեզնից ոչ մեկը իմ չափ հավատք չի ունեցել 
> ես տառապել եմ աստծով ու սիրել նրան գիտակցությունից առավել,* բայց հետո հասունացա ու հասկացա, որ ամեն բան փուչ է*  ու տենց ժամանակի մեջ մարեց և հավատքս և հույսս և ամեն բան 
> եղունգ ունես գլուխդ քորի


Ճիշտ ես ասում, Ժողովող գրքում ասված խոսքեր,ուղղակի քո մոտ դրանք լրիվ ուրիշ նպատակին են ծառայում :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Եթե կարելի է ես կպատասխանեմ, Ձեր թույլտվությամբ…
> Նա ուզում է լինել այնտեղ ուր Աստված չկա, դրա անունը հենց դժոխք է, մի տեղ ուր Աստված չկա, ուր կյանք չկա։ 
> Բարի ճանապարհ դեպի դժոխք… , քեզ ոչ ոք չի խանգարում, երբեմն նպաստում են շուտ հասնելուն, առանց վարանելու կհասնեց, բան չմնաց։


Գիտե՞ք... Մենք արդե՛ն Դժոխքում ենք: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև հենց այստե՛ղ է, որ Աստված չկա: Իսկ Hrayr-ն ու այլոք, շատ կներեք, ակամա սատանաներ են՝ ընկած հրեշտակներ, որոնց միակ գործառույթը մեր՝ մեղավորներիս տառապանքները սաստկացնելն է՝ անընդհատ հիշեցնելով, թե ի՜նչ լավ է Աստծու հետ, և ի՜նչ վատ՝ առանց Նրա: Կարո՞ղ ես ապացուցել, որ սատանա չես: Ես՝ ոչ:

Իսկ ի՞նչ: Ի՞նչ պակաս տեսություն է: Համաքրիստոնեական դավադրություն: Ինչու՞ պիտի Դժոխքը խավար ու բոսոր լինի: Գուցե այն կապույտ երկինք ունի ու Լուսին արբանյա՞կ: Կամ ո՞վ է ձեզ ասել, որ Դրախտից, Դժոխքից ու Քավարանից բացի այլ վայր էլ պետք է լինի: Դուք տեսե՞լ եք: Գուցե սա մի մեծ, տիեզերական սյուռ է, քաոսային աբստրակցիա, որտեղ որոշ մարդիկ մեղավոր են, որովհետև Դժոխքում են, և ոչ թե Դժոխքում են, որովհետև մեղավոր են: Հենց այնպես:

Բարձրաձայն մտածում եմ... Ու հաստատող փաստարկներ չեմ գտնում: Բայց և՝ հերքողներ էլ չկան: Իսկ եթե ընդհա՛նրապես ոչինչ չկա՞: «Ունայնություն ունայնության», չէ՞: Իսկ եթե ես է՛լ չկա՞մ: Կամ՝ դու՞: Կամ՝ կյանք: Կամ՝ Աստվա՞ծ:

----------


## Hrayr

> Գիտե՞ք... Մենք արդե՛ն Դժոխքում ենք: Ինչու՞: Որովհետև հենց այստե՛ղ է, որ Աստված չկա: Իսկ Hrayr-ն ու այլոք, շատ կներեք, ակամա սատանաներ են՝ ընկած հրեշտակներ, որոնց միակ գործառույթը մեր՝ մեղավորներիս տառապանքները սաստկացնելն է՝ անընդհատ հիշեցնելով, թե ի՜նչ լավ է Աստծու հետ, և ի՜նչ վատ՝ առանց Նրա: Կարո՞ղ ես ապացուցել, որ սատանա չես: Ես՝ ոչ:
> 
> Իսկ ի՞նչ: Ի՞նչ պակաս տեսություն է: Համաքրիստոնեական դավադրություն: Ինչու՞ պիտի Դժոխքը խավար ու բոսոր լինի: Գուցե այն կապույտ երկինք ունի ու Լուսին արբանյա՞կ: Կամ ո՞վ է ձեզ ասել, որ Դրախտից, Դժոխքից ու Քավարանից բացի այլ վայր էլ պետք է լինի: Դուք տեսե՞լ եք: Գուցե սա մի մեծ, տիեզերական սյուռ է, քաոսային աբստրակցիա, որտեղ որոշ մարդիկ մեղավոր են, որովհետև Դժոխքում են, և ոչ թե Դժոխքում են, որովհետև մեղավոր են: Հենց այնպես:
> 
> Բարձրաձայն մտածում եմ... Ու հաստատող փաստարկներ չեմ գտնում: Բայց և՝ հերքողներ էլ չկան: Իսկ եթե ընդհա՛նրապես ոչինչ չկա՞: «Ունայնություն ունայնության», չէ՞: Իսկ եթե ես է՛լ չկա՞մ: Կամ՝ դու՞: Կամ՝ կյանք: Կամ՝ Աստվա՞ծ:


Եթե վերջապես եկար այդ եզրակացությանը ես ավելացնելու բան չունեմ»»»»»»։

----------


## Հայկօ

Սա եզրակացություն չի, այլ բազմաթիվ հնարավոր, թեև՝ քիչ հավանական տարբերակներից միայն մեկը: Ի տարբերություն քեզ՝ ես կարող եմ ընդունել և հասկանալ մեկից ավելի կարծիքներ ու տեսակետեր: Գրել եմ՝ փորձելով ցույց տալ, որ ամեն ինչ այնքան սևուսպիտակ կարող է չլինել, ինչքան ներկայացնում են:

----------


## Hrayr

> Սա եզրակացություն չի, այլ բազմաթիվ հնարավոր, թեև՝ քիչ հավանական տարբերակներից միայն մեկը: Ի տարբերություն քեզ՝ ես կարող եմ ընդունել և հասկանալ մեկից ավելի կարծիքներ ու տեսակետեր: Գրել եմ՝ փորձելով ցույց տալ, որ ամեն ինչ այնքան սևուսպիտակ կարող է չլինել, ինչքան ներկայացնում են:


Միևնույնն է քանի կարծիք ուզում էս ունեցի, ձյանը կարող ես շատ գույներ վերագրել, բայց քանի դեռ չես հասկացել որ այն սպիտակ է դու սխալվում ես, իսկ գույները զանազանել չես իմանում։
Շատ ափսոս…

----------


## Հայկօ

> Միևնույնն է քանի կարծիք ուզում էս ունեցի, ձյանը կարող ես շատ գույներ վերագրել, բայց քանի դեռ չես հասկացել որ այն սպիտակ է դու սխալվում ես, իսկ գույները զանազանել չես իմանում։
> Շատ ափսոս…


Մարդու աչքի համար սպիտակ է, մեկ այլ կենդանու համար՝ սև կամ ինֆրակարմիր: Տերևը կանաչ է, որովհետև դու՛ ես այդպես տեսնում: Շաքարը քաղցր է, որովհետև մանկուց դու՛ ես այդպես վարժվել: Նիհար կինը գերից գեղեցիկ է, որովհետև առավոտից երեկո քեզ ա՛յդ են ասում: Սուբյեկտիվ հասկացությունների մեջ բացարձակ ճշմարտություն չկա և չի էլ կարող լինել: Տիեզերքն այսպիսին է, որովհետև դու՛ ես այդպես ընկալում: Օբյեկտիվ տիեզերք չկա: Քո հավատը չի՛ կարող բոլորի հավատը լինել հենց միայն այն պատճառով, որ ՔՈ հավատն է:

----------


## Hrayr

> Մարդու աչքի համար սպիտակ է, մեկ այլ կենդանու համար՝ սև կամ ինֆրակարմիր: Տերևը կանաչ է, որովհետև դու՛ ես այդպես տեսնում: Շաքարը քաղցր է, որովհետև մանկուց դու՛ ես այդպես վարժվել: Նիհար կինը գերից գեղեցիկ է, որովհետև առավոտից երեկո քեզ ա՛յդ են ասում: Սուբյեկտիվ հասկացությունների մեջ բացարձակ ճշմարտություն չկա և չի էլ կարող լինել: Տիեզերքն այսպիսին է, որովհետև դու՛ ես այդպես ընկալում: Օբյեկտիվ տիեզերք չկա: Քո հավատը չի՛ կարող բոլորի հավատը լինել հենց միայն այն պատճառով, որ ՔՈ հավատն է:


Իրոք, ոնց այսքան ժամանակ չէի հասկացել…

----------


## Հայկօ

*Hrayr*, աշխատիր կես տողանոց «մտքերից» ավելի ծավալուն ու իմաստավոր բաներ գրել: Չես հասկացել՝ քո խնդիրն է: Խնդրիր՝ կբացատրեն:

Ամեն ինչ անում ես, որ սա լիարժեք երկխոսություն չդառնա:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Մարդու աչքի համար սպիտակ է, մեկ այլ կենդանու համար՝ սև կամ ինֆրակարմիր: Տերևը կանաչ է, որովհետև դու՛ ես այդպես տեսնում: Շաքարը քաղցր է, որովհետև մանկուց դու՛ ես այդպես վարժվել: Նիհար կինը գերից գեղեցիկ է, որովհետև առավոտից երեկո քեզ ա՛յդ են ասում: Սուբյեկտիվ հասկացությունների մեջ բացարձակ ճշմարտություն չկա և չի էլ կարող լինել: Տիեզերքն այսպիսին է, որովհետև դու՛ ես այդպես ընկալում: Օբյեկտիվ տիեզերք չկա: Քո հավատը չի՛ կարող բոլորի հավատը լինել հենց միայն այն պատճառով, որ ՔՈ հավատն է:


Իսկ էդ քաղցր շաքարը վայելելը քո համար հաճելի չի? Իհարկե,հաճելիա, դրա համար էլ օգտագործում ես:
Իսկ եթե ասենք մի բան էլ հաճելի չի,հնարավորա մի քանի անգամ փորձելուց հետո նոր զգաս դրա իսկական համը :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

Չինացի որոշ երեխաների մանկուց սովորեցնում են, որ տապակած մորեխը դելիկատես է: Ինչպես և՝ որ միակ իրական ՝«ճշմարիտ» հավատը բուդդիզմն է:

Որոշ ցեղերի մոտ պարարտ, լայնազդր ու լայնալանջ կինը գեղեցկության տիպար է, քանի որ կատարյալ կերպով համապատասխանում է իր «վերարտադրողական» էությանը: Այդ ցեղերը հեթանոս են կամ բազմաստված:

*Հավատն ու մոլեռանդությունը տարբեր բաներ են*: Մի՛ խառնեք դրանք: Մոլեռանդությունը կույր է: Հավատա՛ և թո՛ղ, որ հավատան: Ապրի՛ր և թո՛ղ, որ ապրեն: Իմ «հոգին» զոռով մի՛ փրկեք: Այն ի՛մն է: Ի՛մն է, և ոչ՝ քոնը կամ Աստծունը: Որովհետև ե՛ս եմ այն ստեղծել այնպիսին, ինչպիսին այսօր է: Ու ամեն օր շարունակում եմ ստեղծել:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Չինացի որոշ երեխաների մանկուց սովորեցնում են, որ տապակած մորեխը դելիկատես է: Ինչպես և՝ որ միակ իրական ՝«ճշմարիտ» հավատը բուդդիզմն է:
> 
> Որոշ ցեղերի մոտ պարարտ, լայնազդր ու լայնալանջ կինը գեղեցկության տիպար է, քանի որ կատարյալ կերպով համապատասխանում է իր «վերարտադրողական» էությանը: Այդ ցեղերը հեթանոս են կամ բազմաստված:
> 
> *Հավատն ու մոլեռանդությունը տարբեր բաներ են*: Մի՛ խառնեք դրանք: Մոլեռանդությունը կույր է: Հավատա՛ և թո՛ղ, որ հավատան: Ապրի՛ր և թո՛ղ, որ ապրեն: Իմ «հոգին» զոռով մի՛ փրկեք: Այն ի՛մն է: Ի՛մն է, և ոչ՝ քոնը կամ Աստծունը: Որովհետև ե՛ս եմ այն ստեղծել այնպիսին, ինչպիսին այսօր է: Ու ամեն օր շարունակում եմ ստեղծել:


<<Կույր>> հավատով շարժվելը գրեթե նույնն է, ինչ չհավատալը: Ես ինքս էլ, շատ դեպքեր են պատահում, որ հակասական տպավորությունների ու մտքերի մեջ եմ ընկնում, բայց աշխատում եմ պատասխաններ որոնել ու գտնել, ոչ թե ոմանց նման էդ հակաությունները ջրի երես հանելով, ամպագորգոռ հայտարարություններ տարածում, թե <<Աստված չկա>>:
Հայկօ ջան, չեմ կարծում թե ինչ-որ մեկը ուզումա քո <<հոգին զոռով փրկի>>, թող քեզ լինի, թող դու ստեղծած լինես: Ամեն մարդ ինքնա որոշում, թե որ ճանապարհով գնա :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

> <<Կույր>> հավատով շարժվելը գրեթե նույնն է, ինչ չհավատալը: Ես ինքս էլ, շատ դեպքեր են պատահում, որ հակասական տպավորությունների ու մտքերի մեջ եմ ընկնում, բայց աշխատում եմ պատասխաններ որոնել ու գտնել, ոչ թե ոմանց նման էդ հակաությունները ջրի երես հանելով, ամպագորգոռ հայտարարություններ տարածում, թե <<Աստված չկա>>:
> Հայկօ ջան, չեմ կարծում թե ինչ-որ մեկը ուզումա քո <<հոգին զոռով փրկի>>, թող քեզ լինի, թող դու ստեղծած լինես: *Ամեն մարդ ինքնա որոշում, թե որ ճանապարհով գնա*


Ա՛յ էս հաստացրածի հետ համաձայն եմ: Միանշանակ: Բայց մնացածը՝ վիճելի է: Քանի որ ես այն տպավորությունն ունեմ, որ դու քո հակասական տպավորություններին ու մտքերին պատասխան որոնելիս որպես ելակետ արդե՛ն իսկ ընդունում ես այն դոգման, որ Աստված կա: Եվ ապա՝ փորձում «հարմար» կամ «հարմարեցված» փաստարկներ ու պատճառաբանություններ գտնել՝ հանգելու համար կանխավ արդեն ամրագրված պատասխանիդ: Այսինքն՝ քո նշած  ճանապարհները տարբեր են, բայց վերջնակետը մեկն է: Իսկ սա տարակարծություն կամ ընտրության ազատություն չի կարող համարվել: Ու ամեն տարբերվող բան քեզ համար առհավետ լինելու է «ամպագորգոռ հայտարարություն» և ոչ՝ հարգելի կարծիք: Կրկնում եմ, որ այս ամենը սուբյեկտիվ տպավորությունս է:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Չէ տենց չի Հայկօ ջան, ես իմ պատասխանները իմ մեջ եմ փորձում ման գալ ու հնարավորինս օբյեկտիվ լինել: Իսկ հարցերը միշտ էլ շարունակում են մնալ ու կլինեն, բայց Հիսուսը մի հատ խոսքա ասել <<Եթե մանանեխի հատիկի չափ էլ հավատք ունենաք, սարերն էլ կկարողանաք շարժել>>: Հիմա ես հավատում եմ,որ էդ անպատասխան հացերի պատասխաններն էլ մի օր կգտնեմ ու կգտնեմ… Իսկ որպես հարցեր օրինակ՝ Ինչու Մովսեսն ժողովրդի Ոսկե հորթին երկրպագելուց հետո հրամայեց իրար կոտորել, կամ ինչպես ստացվեց որ Հովնանը 3 օր կետի փորում կարողացավ կենդանի մնալ ու էլի շատ-շատ հարցեր կան,բայց դա չի կարա պատճառ հանդիսանա, որ ասեմ չեմ հավատում ու վերջ…

----------


## Hrayr

Ես հակված եմ ընդունելու, որ նա ում մարդիկ կարողանում են ապացուցել կամ համոզել նման հարցերում նա անհաստատ է, երկմիտ ու շատ շուտ կփոխի իր կարծիքը։ Նման է տաշեղի որ ծովի ալիքներից այս ու այն կողմ է գնում։
Մի հավատացեք մարդկանց, փնտրեք ճշմարտությունն անձամբ, այն ձեզ շատ մոտ է։ Նա ով փնտրել է գտել է, ով փնտրի պիտի գտնի։
Մի փորձեք համոզել մարդկանց, դա խելամիտ չէ։ Պատմեք նրանց այն բանի մասին ինչն արդեն իսկ ունեք, ինչը վայելում եք ամեն օր, եթե դուք էլ եք լսել ավելի լավ է դրա մասին մի խոսացեք, կսխալվեք և շատերին էլ կտանեք ձեր հետևից։
Քրիստոնյաները կրոնավորները չեն, հապա նրանք են, ովքեր ապրում են Քրիստոս կյանքը։

----------


## Հայկօ

*Վահիկ* Դե էդ քո բերած օրինակները ձև են, ոչ թե բովանդակություն: Աստվածաշնչին որպես «հեքիաթի» կամ «պատմության» նայելը, բնականաբար, սխալ է: Իսկ էդ «մանանեխի հատիկի չափ հավատը» համաձայն եմ, որ մարդուն օգնում է: Սարեր, իհարկե, շուռ չի տալիս, բայց մարդուն մի տեղ՝ մի վերջին ապաստան է տրամադրում, որտեղ նա կարող է գտնել իր բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանը, բոլոր ցավերի դարմանը, բոլոր ճամփաների վերջը: Բայց դա է՛լ է ինքնախաբեություն: Ես գերադասում եմ տեսնել մերկ ճշմարտությունը, քան թե կյանքին նայել կրոնի վարդագույն շղարշի միջից:

----------


## ars83

> Ես գերադասում եմ տեսնել մերկ ճշմարտությունը, քան թե կյանքին նայել կրոնի վարդագույն շղարշի միջից:


Ինքնավստահ մարդ  :Wink:  Դու կարող ես ստույգ և միանշանակ ասել, թե որն է մերկ ճշմարտությո՞ւնը։

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ինքնավստահ մարդ  Դու կարող ես ստույգ և միանշանակ ասել, թե որն է մերկ ճշմարտությո՞ւնը։


Այն, ինչը ես այդ պահին սուտ կամ կասկածելի չեմ համարում:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մարդու աչքի համար սպիտակ է, մեկ այլ կենդանու համար՝ սև կամ ինֆրակարմիր: Տերևը կանաչ է, որովհետև դու՛ ես այդպես տեսնում: Շաքարը քաղցր է, որովհետև մանկուց դու՛ ես այդպես վարժվել: Նիհար կինը գերից գեղեցիկ է, որովհետև առավոտից երեկո քեզ ա՛յդ են ասում: Սուբյեկտիվ հասկացությունների մեջ բացարձակ ճշմարտություն չկա և չի էլ կարող լինել: Տիեզերքն այսպիսին է, որովհետև դու՛ ես այդպես ընկալում: Օբյեկտիվ տիեզերք չկա: Քո հավատը չի՛ կարող բոլորի հավատը լինել հենց միայն այն պատճառով, որ ՔՈ հավատն է:


Ի միջի այլոց ես ասածիդ հենց ժամանակաից գիտությունն էլ ա համաձայն: Կանտի տեսակետն է, որը գնալով ապացուցվում է:

----------


## ars83

> Այն, ինչը ես այդ պահին սուտ կամ կասկածելի չեմ համարում:


Եթե ճշմարտությունը յուրաքանչյուրի սուբյեկտիվ ընկալման արդյունքը լինի, մենք կհանգենք քաոսի։ Հատկապես, եթե սկսենք սա տարածել բնական երևույթների վրա։ Օրինակ, անիմաստ է սուբյեկտիվ ընկալման արդյունքում, օրինակ, համարել, որ գրավիտացիոն ուժն ինձ վրա չի գործում (և փորձել, օրինակ, սավառնել պատուհանից դուրս 16–րդ հարկից). բնության այդ ուժը կգործի անկախ իմ սուբյեկտիվ ընկալումից, այսինքն՝ տվյալ դեպքում կհանդիսանա «մերկ ճշմարտություն»։ Չնայած, իհարկե, դրա չգործելու հավանականությունը 0 չէ։ Բայց աշխարհընկալումը կառուցել բացառությունների վրա՝ սխալ կլիներ։

----------


## Օբսիդիան

*Մոդերատորական. Անձնական հարաբերությունների հասցված, վիրավորական գրառումը ջնջվել է:*

----------


## Vaho

ԱՅՈ, ինչպես չհավատլ քո ստեղծողին եվ փրկչին. Ավելին ես պաշտում եմ Նրան

----------


## Օբսիդիան

> Իսկ դու հարստությունդ բաժանե՟լ ես աղքատներին, իսկ դու ձախ այտդ առաջարկե՟լ ես աջին խփողներին , իսկ դու չես շնացե՟լ նույնիսկ մտքով:
> 
> Սկզբում բառն էր և այդ բառն էր աստված
> 
> այ ստեղա բանալին գաղտնիքի ձեր հավատքի 
> մտածեք սրա մասին շատ մտածեք, էս խոսքերով է սկսվում աստվածաշունչը  ու էս խոսքերից մենք լիքը հետևություն պետք է անեինք, բայց չարեցինք


Հարգելիս, ոչ թե *բառը* ,այլ *Բանը* :Cool: 
Երկրորդ՝ կխնդրեի բացատրել նվաստիս և լուսավորել միտքս, թե ի՞նչ հետևություններ պետք է անենք :Xeloq: 
 :Angel:

----------


## Mefistofel

Հավատում եմ նրան. Չէ` սխալ ասեցի - *Ճանաչաում եմ նրան*. Բայց նա , *գրի առնված աստվածների* հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի... ՉԵՄ ՊԱՇՏՈՒՄ, *չունեմ կուռքեր ու կուռքապետեր*... Ավելի շատ հեթանոս եմ,* իմ իսկ կողմից ստեղծած* հեթանոսական Աստվածների հետ - տիեզերքի "Աստված", բանականության... , մեկին գումարած մեկի (այսինքն ` տրամաբանության Աստված) , բնության ներդաշնակության անխախտելիության...ինչևէ` *Բիբլիական Աստվածին քոռ-քոռ հավատալը* դա առնվազն հիմարության, տգետության, սահմանափակության աղտանիշ ա ...

----------


## Anhavat

> Հարգելիս, ոչ թե *բառը* ,այլ *Բանը*
> Երկրորդ՝ կխնդրեի բացատրել նվաստիս և լուսավորել միտքս, թե ի՞նչ հետևություններ պետք է անենք


Դիմենք լեզվաբանների օգնությանը մի՟թե բառը ու բանը դա նույնը չէ՟
սա 1
երկրորդ ես չեմ բացատրում, ինձ թվում էր թե մարդիկ հասկանալով են կարդում աստվածաշունչ, բայց ...

----------


## Օբսիդիան

> Դիմենք լեզվաբանների օգնությանը մի՟թե բառը ու բանը դա նույնը չէ՟
> սա 1
> երկրորդ ես չեմ բացատրում, ինձ թվում էր թե մարդիկ հասկանալով են կարդում աստվածաշունչ, բայց ...


Նախ ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՆՉԻ մեջ գրված է *բանը* ու դրա համար ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի դա փոխել և ասել բառը: Եվ 2-րդ ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ կարդալ և չհասկանալը դա օրինաչափ է:Դրա համար պետք է գնաս եկեղեցի պատարագներին մասնակցես որպեսզի Աստծո խոսքը քեզ հասնի: :Cool: 
Ու շատ վատ է որ շատ քչերն են գնւմ հավատքի:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Նախ ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՆՉԻ մեջ գրված է *բանը* ու դրա համար ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի դա փոխել և ասել բառը: Եվ 2-րդ ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ կարդալ և չհասկանալը դա օրինաչափ է:Դրա համար պետք է գնաս եկեղեցի պատարագներին մասնակցես որպեսզի Աստծո խոսքը քեզ հասնի:
> Ու շատ վատ է որ շատ քչերն են գնւմ հավատքի:


Իսկ աստվածաշնչի մեջ հենց այդպես էլ գրաված է *¦բանը*, թե ինչ որ լեզվից դա այդպես թարգմանվել է?

----------


## Hrayr

> Իսկ աստվածաշնչի մեջ հենց այդպես էլ գրաված է *¦բանը*, թե ինչ որ լեզվից դա այդպես թարգմանվել է?


Այդպես է թարգմանվել, ռուսերենում գրված է «Слово»:
Գրված է. «Սկզբումն էր Բանը և Բանը Աստծո մոտ էր և Բանը Աստված էր։ Անիկա սկզբեն Աստծո քով էր։ Ամեն բան անով եղավ և առանց անոր բան մը չեղավ ինչ որ եղավ։»
Եթե Սրանից հետո էլ սխալ ենթադրություններ են ուզում անել մարդիկ ու շփոթենել իրենց գործն է, միևնույնն է ճշմարտությունը չի փոխվի եթե ողջ մարդկությունն անգամ պնդի սխալը։
Ով ճիշտն էր ուզում իմանալ ասեցի, մնացած հետևությունները թողնում եմ ձեզ։

----------


## Monk

> Իսկ աստվածաշնչի մեջ հենց այդպես էլ գրաված է *¦բանը*, թե ինչ որ լեզվից դա այդպես թարգմանվել է?


Հենց այդպես էլ գրված է (օրինակ` Սկզբում էր Բանը և Բանն Աստծո մոտ էր և Աստված էր Բանը: Հովհ. 1.1): Հունական Լոգոսի թարգմանությունն է:

----------


## Օբսիդիան

> Իսկ աստվածաշնչի մեջ հենց այդպես էլ գրաված է *¦բանը*, թե ինչ որ լեզվից դա այդպես թարգմանվել է?


Կարևոր չի թե ինչ որ լեզվից թարգմանվելա կարևորը այն է թե ինչ է գրված ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՆՉՈւՄ:Կամ ինչպես է գրված հենց առաջին հայերեն թարգմանության մեջ: :Cool:

----------


## Catarsis

Հովհաննես ավետարանիչը <Բան>, այսինքն` <Խոսք> կամ <Միտք> է կոչում Աստծու որդու` Հիսուս Քրիստոսին , այդ կոչումով շեշտելով Նրա աստվածությունը, ինչպես հունական փիլիսոփայության մեջ <Բան> էր կոչվում տիեզերքը ղեկավարող բանական սկզբունքը: Հրեական մտածողության մեջ այդպես էին կոչում Աստծուն:

Այդ նույն գլխի 14 համարում գրված է ,  Բանը մարմին եղավ և բնակվեց մեր մեջ: Աստված Քրիստոսի միջոցով մարդ դարձավ, միաժամանակ նա կատարելապես Աստված էր

----------


## Anhavat

Դե իհարկե ում ոնց հարմարա տենց էլ հասկանումա չէ՟ :Ok:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Կներեք ցինիկությունս, բայց ես մի պահ պատկերացրի, որ եթե ես կարողանամ ճանապարհորդել ժամանակի մեջ և գնամ անցյալ, հետս ունենամ մի քանի տիպի տեխնիկա` պռոեկտոր, նոթբուք, բջջային հեռախոս, հրազեն.... մի քանի ֆոկուսներ ցույց տամ, համոզված եմ, իմ մասին անցյալի մտավորականները կհյուսեն լեգենդներ, գուցե ես կդառնամ նրանց համար աստծո որդի` ուղարկված իրենց փրկելու,....
Հետո գրքեր կգրեն` արդեն մի քանի անգամ ծաղկացրած պատմությունները իմ հրաշագործությունների մասին, այդպես կգա կհասնի մեզ  :Smile: 

Ասածս ինչ է, աստված կա, գոյություն ունի, բայց թե ով է նա.... 
հաստատ ոչ այն, ինչ մենք ենք պատկերացնում

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ասածս ինչ է, աստված կա, գոյություն ունի, բայց թե ով է նա.... 
> հաստատ ոչ այն, ինչ մենք ենք պատկերացնում


Համաձայն եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Օբսիդիան

> Դե իհարկե ում ոնց հարմարա տենց էլ հասկանումա չէ՟


Չե ըտենց չի շատ-շատերը կան որ չեն հասկանում բայց քանի որ ձկտում են հասկանալ այցելում են քարոզչությունների, մասնակցում որպեսզի Աստծո խոսքը հասանելի լինի իրենց: Իսկ որոշ մասը Աստծո խոսքը չհասկանալով հանդերձ է փառաբանում նրան:Դա էլ ոչինր ընդունելիա, քանզի ուղղուց չեն շեղվում: 
Բայց այն մասը որը կարդալով Աստվածաշունչը չի հասկանում սկսում է չհավատալ ու չի էլ ձկտում հասկանալու ուղիներ որոնել .... դրանք արդեն ուղղուց շեղվածներն են:Այ դրանց մասին ոչինչ չունեմ ասելու........................................................ :Cool: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Ասածս ինչ է, աստված կա, գոյություն ունի, բայց թե ով է նա.... 
> հաստատ ոչ այն, ինչ մենք ենք պատկերացնում


Աստծուն շատ քիչ մարդ է ճանաչում քանզի որոնելով նրան դու ի վերջո նրան քո մեջ ես գտնում:Որը շատ քչերին է հասանելի: :Cool: 
Եվ ամենակարևորը ԱՍՏԾՈւՆ  երբեք էլ ինչ հարցով չդիմես: :Sad:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Աստծուն շատ քիչ մարդ է ճանաչում քանզի որոնելով նրան դու ի վերջո նրան քո մեջ ես գտնում:Որը շատ քչերին է հասանելի:


Նկատի ունեմ` Արարչին, և ֆիզիկապես, ոչ թե փիլիսոփայորեն:
/վերացարկում անելով, որ կյանք ստեղծել է ինչ-որ մեկը, այն չի առաջացել էվոլյուցիայի արդյունքում, կամ մեկ այլ գործընթացի արդյունքում/

----------


## Օբսիդիան

> Նկատի ունեմ` Արարչին, և ֆիզիկապես, ոչ թե փիլիսոփայորեն:
> /


Նկատի ունեմ, որ եթե մարդ հավա Աստծուն գոնե մի քիչ ապա անպայման իր մեջ կզգա նրա զորությունը և ուժը: Քանզի յուրաքանրյուր մարդու հոգում է Աստված ապրում: Ես նկատի չունեմ ֆիզիկապես նկատի ունեմ հոգեպես:Քանզի յուրաքանչըուր ոք հոգով է Աստծո հետ կապված ոչ թե մարմնով:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Ո՞ր աստծուն

----------


## Օբսիդիան

> Ո՞ր աստծուն


Աստված միակն է: Խի քանի՞ հատ պտի ըլներ :Sad:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Աստված միակն է: Խի քանի՞ հատ պտի ըլներ


 Ի հարկ է:

Հաւատում եմ նրան, բայց ոչ մարդու գրածին:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Աստված միակն է: Խի քանի՞ հատ պտի ըլներ


Ով ասաց` միակն է՞՞՞  /ուղղակի կարգախոս է` աստված միակն է/
Եւ ընդհանրապես, եթե պարզ չէ, թե աստված ով է, կամ ինչ է, ինչպես կարելի է ասել միակն է, թե ոչ՞՞՞

Հ.Գ. Ասում եմ "Աստված ինչ է", քանի որ բոլոր կրոններում չէ, որ աստված անձնավորված է, օրինակ, բուդիզմը չունի անձնավորված աստված, որպես այդպիսին աստված էլ չունի:

----------


## Օբսիդիան

> Ի հարկ է:
> 
> Հաւատում եմ նրան, բայց ոչ մարդու գրածին:


Մարդ ինքն իրեն չէր էլ կարող գրել այդ հսկայական բիբլիան:Յուրաքանչյուր մարգարե Աստծո հետ յուրովի կապ է ունեցել և միանշանակ Աստծո խոսքն է գրել:

----------


## Monk

> Ի հարկ է:
> 
> Հաւատում եմ նրան, բայց ոչ մարդու գրածին:


Իսկ ով է մարդու գրածը? Այսինքն ինչ ի նկատի ունեք?

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Իսկ ով է մարդու գրածը? Այսինքն ինչ ի նկատի ունեք?


Ինքնակենսագրութեան բացակայութեան պայմանում, բազմաթիւ խմբագիրների առկայութիւնը:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Իսկ ով է մարդու գրածը? Այսինքն ինչ ի նկատի ունեք?


Մարդու գրած չեն Եվանգելիեները՞՞ ընդ որում, առաջին կտակարանը պատկանում է մ.թ. առաջին դարի վերջ- երկրորդ դարի սկիզբ:
Ինչու են հարյուր տարի անց գրի առել կատարված դեպքերը` անհասկանալի է: :Wink:

----------


## Օբսիդիան

> Ով ասաց` միակն է՞՞՞  /ուղղակի կարգախոս է` աստված միակն է/
> Եւ ընդհանրապես, եթե պարզ չէ, թե աստված ով է, կամ ինչ է, ինչպես կարելի է ասել միակն է, թե ոչ՞՞՞
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ասում եմ "Աստված ինչ է", քանի որ բոլոր կրոններում չէ, որ աստված անձնավորված է, օրինակ, բուդիզմը չունի անձնավորված աստված, որպես այդպիսին աստված էլ չունի:


Եթե կարող ես հակառակն ապացուցել խնդրեմ..............Միևնույն է Աստված միակն է Աստվածաշնչով ավելի լավ է առաջնորդվիր:

Եթե դու քրիստոնյա ես ուրեմն չպետք է ասես Աստծուն ինչ:Թեե՞

----------


## Monk

> Ինքնակենսագրութեան բացակայութեան պայմանում, բազմաթիւ խմբագիրների առկայութիւնը:


Հետաքրքիր է, ինչպես եք պատկերացնում Աստծո ինքնակենսագրությունը?
Եւ նաև. եթե Ձեր հավատացած Աստծո մասին ոչ մի մարդ չի գրել, ապա որտեղից գիտեք Նրա գոյության մասին?

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Մարդու գրած չեն Եվանգելիեները՞՞ ընդ որում, առաջին կտակարանը պատկանում է մ.թ. առաջին դարի վերջ- երկրորդ դարի սկիզբ:
> Ինչու են հարյուր տարի անց գրի առել կատարված դեպքերը` անհասկանալի է:


Ձեզ հայտնի է որևէ գիրք, որ մարդ չի գրել?

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Մարդ ինքն իրեն չէր էլ կարող գրել այդ հսկայական բիբլիան:Յուրաքանչյուր մարգարե Աստծո հետ յուրովի կապ է ունեցել և միանշանակ Աստծո խոսքն է գրել:


Նախ, ինչու եք կասկածում մարդու հնարավորությունների մեջ՞՞  :Wink: 
Բացի այդ, այդքան էլ հսկայական չէ Կտակարանը,  հին կտակարանը հուդայականությունից է վերցված, Նոր կտակարանն էլ տարբեր մարդիկ են գրել, ամբողջը մեկի աշխատանքը չէ:

----------


## Օբսիդիան

> Նախ, ինչու եք կասկածում մարդու հնարավորությունների մեջ՞՞ 
> Բացի այդ, այդքան էլ հսկայական չէ Կտակարանը,  հին կտակարանը հուդայականությունից է վերցված, Նոր կտակարանն էլ տարբեր մարդիկ են գրել, ամբողջը մեկի աշխատանքը չէ:


Ես արդեն ասացի որ մարգարեներն են գրել և Աստծո հետ յուրաքանչյուրը կապ է ունեցել յուրովի:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Եթե կարող ես հակառակն ապացուցել խնդրեմ..............Միևնույն է Աստված միակն է Աստվածաշնչով ավելի լավ է առաջնորդվիր:
> 
> Եթե դու քրիստոնյա ես ուրեմն չպետք է ասես Աստծուն ինչ:Թեե՞


Նախ խնդրում եմ ինձ դոգմաներով չխեղդել և չնախատել;
Այնքանով, որքանով հայ եմ` քրիստոնյա եմ/ մուսուլման չեմ, ոչ էլ զրահապաշտ/ 
բայց  հավատացյալ չեմ, ավելի շուտ` աթեիստ:

Այսինքն, դու համոզված ես, որ Աստված մարդ է, և նրան պետք է ասել "ով", այլ ոչ թե ինչ՞

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ձեզ հայտնի է որևէ գիրք, որ մարդ չի գրել?


Ոչ, հարգելի Monk, հայտնի չէ, այլապես հիմա հոգեբուժարանից պատասխանելիս կլինեի ձեր հարցին:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Հետաքրքիր է, ինչպես եք պատկերացնում Աստծո ինքնակենսագրությունը?
> Եւ նաև. եթե Ձեր հավատացած Աստծո մասին ոչ մի մարդ չի գրել, ապա որտեղից գիտեք Նրա գոյության մասին?
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> Ձեզ հայտնի է որևէ գիրք, որ մարդ չի գրել?


Տեսանելին միջնորդի պէտք չունի, առաւել եւս նկարագրողի

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ես արդեն ասացի որ մարգարեներն են գրել և Աստծո հետ յուրաքանչյուրը կապ է ունեցել յուրովի:


Աստված կարող է մարդու համար շա~տ մեծ գործերի ոգեւորության և ոգեշնչման աղբյուրը լինել, ինչպես բարի, ինչպես հոգևոր և մշակութային արժեքների ստեղծումը, բարեգործությունը, այնպես էլ չար, ինչպես Խաչակրաց արշավանքները, կրոնական հետապնդումներ և այլն:

բայց պետք չէ ասել, որ Աստվածու հետ կապ ունենալու արդյունքում է գրվել Սուրբ գիրքը

----------


## Monk

> Ոչ, հարգելի Monk, հայտնի չէ, այլապես հիմա հոգեբուժարանից պատասխանելիս կլինեի ձեր հարցին:


Աաաա, փաստորեն Դուք ինձ ուղղակի ցանկացաք ասել, որ Պանդուխտն ի նկատի Սուրբ Գրքի Աստծուն, այո? :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 56 վայրկյան անց



> Տեսանելին միջնորդի պէտք չունի, առաւել եւս նկարագրողի


Ձեր հավատացած Աստվածը տեսանելի է?

----------


## Օբսիդիան

[QUOTE=Victory_;1234017]Նախ խնդրում եմ ինձ դոգմաներով չխեղդել և չնախատել;
Այնքանով, որքանով հայ եմ` քրիստոնյա եմ/ մուսուլման չեմ, ոչ էլ զրահապաշտ/ 
բայց  հավատացյալ չեմ, ավելի շուտ` աթեիստ:

Այսինքն, դու համոզված ես, որ Աստված մարդ է, և նրան պետք է ասել "ով", այլ ոչ թե ինչ՞
 :Bad: /QUOT

Աստված Ադամին ստեղծեց իր  կերպարանքին համահունչ: Եվ հետո Հիսուս մարդու կերպարանքով հայտնվեց երկրի վրա:Ու ի վերջո Սուրբ գրքում ասվում է Հայրը Որդւ մեջ էր Որդին Հոր:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

[QUOTE=Օբսիդիան;1234077]


> Նախ խնդրում եմ ինձ դոգմաներով չխեղդել և չնախատել;
> Այնքանով, որքանով հայ եմ` քրիստոնյա եմ/ մուսուլման չեմ, ոչ էլ զրահապաշտ/ 
> բայց  հավատացյալ չեմ, ավելի շուտ` աթեիստ:
> 
> Այսինքն, դու համոզված ես, որ Աստված մարդ է, և նրան պետք է ասել "ով", այլ ոչ թե ինչ՞
> /QUOT]
> 
> Աստված Ադամին ստեղծեց իր  կերպարանքին համահունչ: Եվ հետո Հիսուս մարդու կերպարանքով հայտնվեց երկրի վրա:Ու ի վերջո Սուրբ գրքում ասվում է Հայրը Որդւ մեջ էր Որդին Հոր:


Դե մենք էլ դա ենք հիմա քննարկում, թե Սուրբ Գրքում  գրված ինֆորմացիան որքանով է  արժանահավատ   :Wink:

----------


## Օբսիդիան

> Աստված կարող է մարդու համար շա~տ մեծ գործերի ոգեւորության և ոգեշնչման աղբյուրը լինել, ինչպես բարի, ինչպես հոգևոր և մշակութային արժեքների ստեղծումը, բարեգործությունը, այնպես էլ չար, ինչպես Խաչակրաց արշավանքները, կրոնական հետապնդումներ և այլն:
> 
> բայց պետք չէ ասել, որ Աստվածու հետ կապ ունենալու արդյունքում է գրվել Սուրբ գիրքը


Աստվածաշնրի մեջ Հայտնությունը Հովհաննես ավետարանիրն է գրել : Նա գրել է դա տեսիլքների միջոցով որի ժամանակ Աստված նրա հետ է խոսացել:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ոգեշնրվելուն. ապա մարդ Աստծու կողմից կարող է միայն բարի և ճիշտ գործեր կատարելով ոգեշնչվել:

----------


## Վարպետ

*Մոդերատորական: Խնդրում եմ ուշադրություն դարձնել այն հանգամանքին, որ թեման հստակ պահանջ ունի` "**Հավատում ե՞ք Աստծուն": Այսինքն խոսքը գնում է ոչ թե կոնկրետ Աստծո մասին, այլ Աստված հասկացության մասին ընդհանրապես, վերացարկված: Քրիստոնեական խնդիրների քննարկման վերաբերյալ կա համապատասխան բաժին` Քրիստոնեություն:*

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> *Մոդերատորական: Խնդրում եմ ուշադրություն դարձնել այն հանգամանքին, որ թեման հստակ պահանջ ունի` "**Հավատում ե՞ք Աստծուն": Այսինքն խոսքը գնում է ոչ թե կոնկրետ Աստծո մասին, այլ Աստված հասկացության մասին ընդհանրապես, վերացարկված: Քրիստոնեական խնդիրների քննարկման վերաբերյալ կա համապատասխան բաժին` Քրիստոնություն:*


Վերջապես մեկը պատասխան տվեց իմ հարցին, թե ինչ ենք քննարկում  :Smile: 

Հ.գ. Բայց էլի անհասկանալի է, թե ինչ նկատի ունի հարցի հեղինակը:
Եթե հավատացյալ լինելը, ապա հավատացյալ չեմ:
Եթե ընհանրապես աստված, գերբնական ուժի, կյանք ստեղծողի գոյությանը հավատալը, ապա հավատում եմ:

----------


## Օբսիդիան

[QUOTE=Victory_;1234093]


> Դե մենք էլ դա ենք հիմա քննարկում, թե Սուրբ Գրքում  գրված ինֆորմացիան որքանով է  արժանահավատ


Բա ես էլ ասում եմ Սուրբ գրքում գրվածը չի կարելի թեականի տակ դնել:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Աստվածաշնրի մեջ Հայտնությունը Հովհաննես ավետարանիրն է գրել : Նա գրել է դա տեսիլքների միջոցով որի ժամանակ Աստված նրա հետ է խոսացել:
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ոգեշնրվելուն. ապա մարդ Աստծու կողմից կարող է միայն բարի և ճիշտ գործեր կատարելով ոգեշնչվել:


Այդ դեպքում ինչպես կբացատրեք միջնադարում հարյուր հազարավոր մարդկանց խարույկներին մատնելը ՞՞՞ դա էլ էր Աստծո կամոք՞

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
[QUOTE=Օբսիդիան;1234145]


> Բա ես էլ ասում եմ Սուրբ գրքում գրվածը չի կարելի թեականի տակ դնել:


Ով է որոշում` կարելի է, թե ոչ՞
Եւ ով ասաց, որ չի կարելի՞՞
Մարդը ուղղակի հավատում է, կամ չի հավատում:
Եթե հավատում ես, կարիք չկա "թեականի" տակ դնելու, իսկ եթե պատասխաններ ես փնտրում, պարտավոր ես հարցադրումներ անել:

----------


## Վարպետ

Ես ինքս հավատում եմ Ամենակարողի և Սրբազնագույնի գոյությանը: Ու վստահ եմ, որ նա հավասարապես իր մեջ մարմնավորում է և' բարին, և' չարը: Եվ ես պատկերն եմ նրա: Իմ Աստվածը անուն չունի:

----------


## Օբսիդիան

> Այդ դեպքում ինչպես կբացատրեք միջնադարում հարյուր հազարավոր մարդկանց խարույկներին մատնելը ՞՞՞ դա էլ էր Աստծո կամոք՞


Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ով է որոշում` կարելի է, թե ոչ՞
> Եւ ով ասաց, որ չի կարելի՞՞
> Մարդը ուղղակի հավատում է, կամ չի հավատում:
> Եթե հավատում ես, կարիք չկա "թեականի" տակ դնելու, իսկ եթե պատասխաններ ես փնտրում, պարտավոր ես հարցադրումներ անել:


Նախ առաջին հարցիդ պատասխանեմ _ խարույկի մատնելը դա Աստծո կամքը չէր այլ զուտ քաղաքականություն որի համար հետագայում այդ պետւթյունը պատժվեց:

երկրորդ_ Եթե չես հավատում և ուզում ես սպառիր պատասխան ստսնաս ուրեմն պետք է այցելես եկեղեցի ու համոզված եղիր այնտեղ դու կստանաս այդ պատասխանը:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հարգելի Victory (և մյուս բանավիճողներ).
Իմ համեստ կարծիքով, նորմալ ինտելեկտով մարդը իր կյանքի ընթացքում ինքնուրույն որոշում է ինչի և ում գոյության հավատալ կամ չհավատալ:
Եվ եթե դիմացինի մասին լավ կարծիքի ես (այսինքն համարում ես խելացի մարդ), անիմաստ է փորձել նրան համոզելը, քանի որ սա այն բնագավառն է, որտեղ ոչինչ չի ապացուցվում:

Թեմայի մասին սեփական կարծիքս գրելը համարում եմ անիմաստ:
*
Մոդերատորական: Գրառման` կրոնական անհանդուրժողականության հողի վրա վիրավորանք կարունակող հատվածը ջնջվել է:*

----------


## Ֆրեյա

[QUOTE=Օբսիդիան;1234229]


> Այդ դեպքում ինչպես կբացատրեք միջնադարում հարյուր հազարավոր մարդկանց խարույկներին մատնելը ՞՞՞ դա էլ էր Աստծո կամոք՞
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Նախ առաջին հարցիդ պատասխանեմ _ խարույկի մատնելը դա Աստծո կամքը չէր այլ զուտ քաղաքականություն որի համար հետագայում այդ պետւթյունը պատժվեց:
> 
> երկրորդ_ Եթե չես հավատում և ուզում ես սպառիր պատասխան ստսնաս ուրեմն պետք է այցելես եկեղեցի ու համոզված եղիր այնտեղ դու կստանաս այդ պատասխանը:


Լավ, արդեն պարզ դարձավ...

Բայց եթե այդ քաղաքականությունը իրականացվում էր Աստծո անունից, և Աստծո ծառաների կողմից՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞  Անպատիժ պետք է մնա հանցանքը՞
Ինչ է նշանակում այդ պետությունը պատժվեց՞ հանցագործները մարդիկ էին, որոնք այսօր էլ մեծ հաջողությամբ կարող են հանցանք գործել և մեղքը գցել "ժամանակների", պետության կամ մեկ այլ չանձնավորված բանի վրա:
Փառք Աստծո, մեր երկիրը հասարակական պետություն է, ոչ ոք չի ստիպում "ճիշտ" դավանանք ունենալ և անպայման հավատացյալ լինել
իսկ եկեղեցին աղանդ չի ինչ-որ, որ խաբելով ասեք` գնա եկեղեցի` կիմանաս:
Ամեն մարդ, մանավանդ գիտակից տարիքի, ունակ է ինքը որոշել գնա, թե չգնա:

----------


## Օբսիդիան

[QUOTE=Victory_;1234281]


> Լավ, արդեն պարզ դարձավ...
> 
> Բայց եթե այդ քաղաքականությունը իրականացվում էր Աստծո անունից, և Աստծո ծառաների կողմից՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞  Անպատիժ պետք է մնա հանցանքը՞
> Ինչ է նշանակում այդ պետությունը պատժվեց՞ հանցագործները մարդիկ էին, որոնք այսօր էլ մեծ հաջողությամբ կարող են հանցանք գործել և մեղքը գցել "ժամանակների", պետության կամ մեկ այլ չանձնավորված բանի վրա:
> Փառք Աստծո, մեր երկիրը հասարակական պետություն է, ոչ ոք չի ստիպում "ճիշտ" դավանանք ունենալ և անպայման հավատացյալ լինել
> իսկ եկեղեցին աղանդ չի ինչ-որ, որ խաբելով ասեք` գնա եկեղեցի` կիմանաս:
> Ամեն մարդ, մանավանդ գիտակից տարիքի, ունակ է ինքը որոշել գնա, թե չգնա:


Ես խորհուրդ էի տվել քո այս գրածին հիմնվելով<Եթե հավատում ես, կարիք չկա "թեականի" տակ դնելու, իսկ եթե պատասխաններ ես փնտրում, պարտավոր ես հարցադրումներ անել> Ես քեզ արդյոք ստիպել եմ սրանով ? :Think:  Ուղղակի խորհուրդ եմ տվել որ հարցերիդ պատասխանը ստանաս:

----------


## Hrayr

Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ անիմաստ է վիճել, նկատում եմ որ ոչ մեկն էլ չի ուզում ընդունել կամ հասկանալ դիմացինին, սա իմ կարծիքով։
Իսկ թեման հետևյալն է «Հավատում եք Աստծուն»։
Սա գոյության մասին չէ։ Օրինակ եթե մեկն ասի ես իմ հորը հավատում եմ, ոչ ոք չի հասկանա թե նա հավատում է հոր գոյությանը։ 
Աստծո գոյությանը չհավատալ ես համարում եմ հոգևոր կուրություն, ինչևիցէ։ Խնդիրը այլի մեջ է։
Աստծուն հավատալ կնշանակի հավատալ Նրա ամեն խոսքին։ Իսկ քոյությունը քննարկել անիմաստ է։ Եթե ամբողջ աշխարհն էլ հերքի դա անհերքելի է։

----------


## Օբսիդիան

> Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ անիմաստ է վիճել, նկատում եմ որ ոչ մեկն էլ չի ուզում ընդունել կամ հասկանալ դիմացինին, սա իմ կարծիքով։
> Իսկ թեման հետևյալն է «Հավատում եք Աստծուն»։
> Սա գոյության մասին չէ։ Օրինակ եթե մեկն ասի ես իմ հորը հավատում եմ, ոչ ոք չի հասկանա թե նա հավատում է հոր գոյությանը։ 
> Աստծո գոյությանը չհավատալ ես համարում եմ հոգևոր կուրություն, ինչևիցէ։ Խնդիրը այլի մեջ է։
> Աստծուն հավատալ կնշանակի հավատալ Նրա ամեն խոսքին։ Իսկ քոյությունը քննարկել անիմաստ է։ Եթե ամբողջ աշխարհն էլ հերքի դա անհերքելի է։


Վաաաաաաաաաայ հազիվ մի խելացի կարծիք:Մի ժամա ասում եմ որ Աստվաժաշունչը և Աստժուն չի կարելի թեականի տակ դնել վոչ ոք չի ուզում հասկանա: :Smile:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Կարող եմ հաւատալ, այն ինչ մտքովս  եմ տեսնում, իսկ հաւատալ այն ինչ վերագրւում է մարդկանց կողմից, ու այդ վերագրումներով դատել կամ երկիրպագանել. նշանակում է՝ սխալի մէջ չընկնելու համար ուրիշ սխալ գործել:
Երբ ասեմ, ի'նչ է, կամ ո'վ է Աստուած, այն ժամանակ միւսներից տարբեր լինել չեմ կարող: Աղանդաւորները պաշտօնականութիւն չստացած, կամ չպետականացած մարգարէութիւններ են:
Միշտ կը տեսնեմ այս թեման, բայց չեմ պատասխաներ, քանի որ պատասխանս ճիշտ չպիտի հասկըցուի:
Այո՛, կը հաւատամ Աստծուն, որ անմեղ է Հայկական Ցեղասպանութենէն, այլապէս, պիտի դատապարտէի զինք. Աւետարանի սա խօսքով. «Տերեւ մը իսկ չի շարժիր երկրի վրայ. առանց իմ հրամանին»:

----------


## Hrayr

> Կարող եմ հաւատալ, այն ինչ մտքովս եմ տեսնում, իսկ հաւատալ այն ինչ վերագրւում է մարդկանց կողմից, ու այդ վերագրումներով դատել կամ երկիրպագանել. նշանակում է՝ սխալի մէջ չընկնելու համար ուրիշ սխալ գործել:
> Երբ ասեմ, ի'նչ է, կամ ո'վ է Աստուած, այն ժամանակ միւսներից տարբեր լինել չեմ կարող: Աղանդաւորները պաշտօնականութիւն չստացած, կամ չպետականացած մարգարէութիւններ են:
> Միշտ կը տեսնեմ այս թեման, բայց չեմ պատասխաներ, քանի որ պատասխանս ճիշտ չպիտի հասկըցուի:
> Այո՛, կը հաւատամ Աստծուն, որ անմեղ է Հայկական Ցեղասպանութենէն, այլապէս, պիտի դատապարտէի զինք. Աւետարանի սա խօսքով. «Տերեւ մը իսկ չի շարժիր երկրի վրայ. առանց իմ հրամանին»:


Ձեր գրառումը մի քանի հարցականներ կպարունակե իր մեջ։ Ստացվում է որ մենք ևս շարժվում ենք Աստծո հրամանո՞վ։ Մենք Ազատ ենք նաև մահը ընտրելուն մեջ։ Իսկ եթե մենք մահը կընտրենք Աստված իրոք արդար է։
Իսկ ինչ կվերաբերի հավատալ այն բանին ինչ մտքով ենք տեսնում, սիրելի բարեկամ բա ուր մնաց հոգին, չէ որ մեր մեջ կբնակի հոգի, որը նույնպես կտեսնե, կլսե ու կգործե։ Եկ չմոռանանք նաև որ Աստված հոգի է ու նրան երկրպագում են հոգով և ճշմարտությամբ այլ ոչ թե մտքով ու հասկացածով։

----------


## Օբսիդիան

> Կարող եմ հաւատալ, այն ինչ մտքովս  եմ տեսնում, իսկ հաւատալ այն ինչ վերագրւում է մարդկանց կողմից, ու այդ վերագրումներով դատել կամ երկիրպագանել. նշանակում է՝ սխալի մէջ չընկնելու համար ուրիշ սխալ գործել:
> Երբ ասեմ, ի'նչ է, կամ ո'վ է Աստուած, այն ժամանակ միւսներից տարբեր լինել չեմ կարող: Աղանդաւորները պաշտօնականութիւն չստացած, կամ չպետականացած մարգարէութիւններ են:
> Միշտ կը տեսնեմ այս թեման, բայց չեմ պատասխաներ, քանի որ պատասխանս ճիշտ չպիտի հասկըցուի:
> Այո՛, կը հաւատամ Աստծուն, որ անմեղ է Հայկական Ցեղասպանութենէն, այլապէս, պիտի դատապարտէի զինք. Աւետարանի սա խօսքով. «Տերեւ մը իսկ չի շարժիր երկրի վրայ. առանց իմ հրամանին»:


Աստված Ինչպես նաև սատանան հավասարապես են իշխում աշխարհը  և ամեն ինչ չէ որ Աստծո կամոք է լինում քանզի դեռ չի եկել դատաստանի ժամանակը, չի եկել այն ժամանակը երբ Հիսուսը սատանային հավերժական կապանքների պիտի ենթարկի:Եվ մինչ այդ  Աստժո որդին անգամ ի զորու չէ սատանային կանգնացնել:Այնպես որ հիմա մարդիկ  փորձության շրջանում  են, որից հետո պետք է գա հավիտենական կյանքը, և բոլորը պիտի կանգնեն Աստծո դատաստանի առջև:

----------


## Hrayr

> Աստված Ինչպես նաև սատանան հավասարապես են իշխում աշխարհը և ամեն ինչ չէ որ Աստծո կամոք է լինում քանզի դեռ չի եկել դատաստանի ժամանակը, չի եկել այն ժամանակը երբ Հիսուսը սատանային հավերժական կապանքների պիտի ենթարկի:Եվ մինչ այդ Աստժո որդին անգամ ի զորու չէ սատանային կանգնացնել:Այնպես որ հիմա մարդիկ փորձության շրջանում են, որից հետո պետք է գա հավիտենական կյանքը, և բոլորը պիտի կանգնեն Աստծո դատաստանի առջև:


Հարգելի բարեկամ այս գրառումով Աստծո ամենակարողությունը ոչ միայն կասկածի տակ ես դնում, այլ նաև հերքում ես։ Չի կարելի։ Աստված տիրում է ողջ աշխարհին ու չի բռնանում մարդու վրաերբ նա մահն է ընտրում։ Ինչ վերաբերում է ցեղասպանությանը ես մի անգամ ևս կկնում եմ, Աստծուց հայտնություն է եղել ու զգուշացվել են ժողովուրդը, բայց նրանք չլսելով մնացին իրենց տներում և փորձելով դիմադրել ավելի գազազեցրին թուրքական խուժանին։ Ցավալի է, բայց իրողությունը այս է։ Նա ով ապավինում է Աստծուն նրան հարված չի մոտենում։

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Միտքը գործիք է, հոգին՝ շարժիչ ուժ: Միտքը տեսնում է հոգիի աչքով: Հոգին չի կարող ժխտել միտքը: Անմիտ հոգին հիւանդ է, ու ենթակայ՝ այլ խորամանկ հոգիների կողմից կեղեքման:
Թոյլ մի՛ տաք ձեզ շահագործեն. ստրկացնելով ձեր մտքերը, կալանելով ձեր հոգիները:
Թոյլ մի՛ տաք ձեզ վախեցնեն, դժոխքի կրակով, կամ կաշառեն երկնքի արքայութեամբ:
Բարոյական ձեր հասկացողութիւններին դաւանեցէք ազատ կամքով եւ դատող միտքով: 
Մէջբերում. ըստ Հրայրի.-



> Աստծուց հայտնություն է եղել ու զգուշացվել են ժողովուրդը, բայց նրանք չլսելով մնացին իրենց տներում և փորձելով դիմադրել ավելի գազազեցրին թուրքական խուժանին

----------


## Հայկօ

> Աստծուց հայտնություն է եղել ու զգուշացվել են ժողովուրդը, բայց նրանք չլսելով մնացին իրենց տներում և փորձելով դիմադրել ավելի գազազեցրին թուրքական խուժանին


Աստծուն ձեզ ու ձեր այսօրվան մի՛ հարմարեցրեք  :Angry2: : Վոլտերն ասում էր՝ Աստված մարդուն ստեղծեց իր նմանությամբ, ու մարդը նրան հետո լա՜վ էլ վճարեց նույն դրամով:

----------


## Օբսիդիան

> Հարգելի բարեկամ այս գրառումով Աստծո ամենակարողությունը ոչ միայն կասկածի տակ ես դնում, այլ նաև հերքում ես։ Չի կարելի։ Աստված տիրում է ողջ աշխարհին ու չի բռնանում մարդու վրաերբ նա մահն է ընտրում։ Ինչ վերաբերում է ցեղասպանությանը ես մի անգամ ևս կկնում եմ, Աստծուց հայտնություն է եղել ու զգուշացվել են ժողովուրդը, բայց նրանք չլսելով մնացին իրենց տներում և փորձելով դիմադրել ավելի գազազեցրին թուրքական խուժանին։ Ցավալի է, բայց իրողությունը այս է։ Նա ով ապավինում է Աստծուն նրան հարված չի մոտենում։


Հրայր ջան ես սրանով ոչ թե կասկածի տակ եմ դնում Աստծոն այլ ուզում եմ ասել այն որ Աստված երբեք չի ստիպում հավատալ իրեն: Հիմա մարդ արարածը փորձության շրջանում ե ընտրության առջև` Աստված ,թե սատանան, կամ ոչ մեկը: :Smile: 
Վերջում է աստված դատելու բոլորին ես  2-ի զորեղությունը ոչ թե հավասարեցրի այլ մարդու ընտրությունը Աստված թե սատանա  ես սա էի հավասարեցնում այդ արտահայտության տակ: Ուղղակի երևի մի քիչ պարզ չեմ շարադրել:Ասածս այն է որ Աստված ոչ մեկի կամքին չի բռնանում:

----------


## Սելավի

Մի  անգամ  մի  հատ  մարդ  մտնումա  վարսավիրանոց  որ  թրաշվի  ու  մազերը  կտրի:
 Վարսավիրի  հետ  սկսումա  զրուցել  Աստծուց,  սակայն  վարսավիրը  առարկում  ասումա  ինչ  էլ  ինձ  ասես  միևնույննա  ես  չեմ  հավատում  որ  Աստված  կա:  Էս  մարդը  հարցնումա  ինչու՞,  ինչնա՞  պատճառը  որ  այդքան  համոզված  եք  որ  Աստված  չկա:
Վարսավիրը  ասումա  շատ  հասարակ,  հերիքա  դուրս  գաս  փողոց  կհամոզվես  որ  Աստված  չկա  ու  շարունակումա,  այ  եթե  Աստված  կա  որտեղի՞ց  այսքան  հիվանդ  մարդիկ, որտեղի՞ց  այսքան  տառապիալ  երեխաներ, եթե  իրոք  գոյություն  ունենար  Աստված,  չեր  լինի  ոչ  հիվանդություն  ոչ  էլ  թշվառություն:  Դժվարա  պատկերացնել   այդքան  ջերմորեն    սիրող  Աստված,  որը  թույլա  տալիս  այս  ամենը: 
Հաճախորդը  սկսումա  մտածել  ու  երբ  վարսավիրը  վերջացնումա  իր  գործը  այդ  մարդը    վճարումա  գումարը   և  դուրս  գալով  փողոց  տեսնումա  մի  թշվառ  անթրաշ  բոմբժի,  որը  ունենումա    երկար  մազեր,  այս  մարդը  հետա  դառնում վարսավիրանոց  և  վարսավիրին  հրավիրելով  պատուհանի  մոտ  ասումա,  ահա  խնդրեմ  նայիր  այս  մարդուն,  հիմա   ես  էլ    հետևություն   եմ  անում    որ   այս  քաղաքում     վարսավիր  չկա:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Կարևոր չի թե ինչ որ լեզվից թարգմանվելա կարևորը այն է թե ինչ է գրված ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՆՉՈւՄ:Կամ ինչպես է գրված հենց առաջին հայերեն թարգմանության մեջ:


Ուշադրություն դարձրու Հրայրի այս գրառմանը



> Այդպես է թարգմանվել, ռուսերենում գրված է «Слово»:


Փաստորեն Անհավատը սխալ չէր, երբ *Բանի* փոխարեն *Բառ* էր գրել:

----------


## Hrayr

> Փաստորեն Անհավատը սխալ չէր, երբ *Բանի* փոխարեն *Բառ* էր գրել:


Չէ, սխալ էր, ոչ թե *բառ* այլ *խոսք*, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ *Բան*։

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Չէ, սխալ էր, ոչ թե *բառ* այլ *խոսք*, իսկ ավելի ճիշտ *Բան*։



Նույնը չի՞: Իմ կարծիքով անհավատը նկատի ուներ, որ* բառից* կամ *խոսքից* ոչինչ չէր կարող ստեղծվել:

----------


## Hrayr

> Նույնը չի՞: Իմ կարծիքով անհավատը նկատի ուներ, որ* բառից* կամ *խոսքից* ոչինչ չէր կարող ստեղծվել:


Ամբողջ գաղտնիքն էլ հենց դրանում է, որ գիտնականները չեն կարում ընդունել աշխարհի արարումը։
Աստված խոսաց խոսքը և այդ խոսքը կատարեց նրա կամքը, այն է. ասեց լույս լինի և լույս եղավ, և այլն …
Եսայի մեջ գրված է. «ինչպես անձրևը կիջնե և պտղաբեր կնե երկիրը, այնպես էլ իմ խոսքը պարապ ինձ պիտի չդառնա, հապա իմ կամքս պիտի կատարե»։
Աստված եթե մի բան խոսում է դա հենց այդպես էլ լինում է կամենանք մենք թե ոչ։

----------


## Միգռո

Լրիվ անիմաստ եմ գտնում էս թեմայում հետագա քննարկումը, հատկապես երբ ոչ մի ապացույց չի արվում, ու միայն էմոցիա ու խոսքեր են գրվում, ինչպես մեր անտեսված բարեկամի վերջին միտքը` «Աստված եթե մի բան խոսում է դա հենց այդպես էլ լինում է կամենանք մենք թե ոչ»:

----------


## Օբսիդիան

> Լրիվ անիմաստ եմ գտնում էս թեմայում հետագա քննարկումը, հատկապես երբ ոչ մի ապացույց չի արվում, ու միայն էմոցիա ու խոսքեր են գրվում, ինչպես մեր անտեսված բարեկամի վերջին միտքը` «Աստված եթե մի բան խոսում է դա հենց այդպես էլ լինում է կամենանք մենք թե ոչ»:


Աստծո կամքին հակառակ գնալով ոչնչի չենք հասնի և ոչ մեկս:Ես էլ եմ նկատել որ թեմայից շատ ենք շեղվել:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է  անտեսված բարեկամի ասածին ապա շատ ճիշտ էր ասել:Աստծո խոսքը չպետք է քննարկման տակ դնել:Սա անընդունելի է հենց Աստծո կողմից :Cool:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Լրիվ անիմաստ եմ գտնում էս թեմայում հետագա քննարկումը, հատկապես երբ ոչ մի ապացույց չի արվում, ու միայն էմոցիա ու խոսքեր են գրվում, ինչպես մեր անտեսված բարեկամի վերջին միտքը` «Աստված եթե մի բան խոսում է դա հենց այդպես էլ լինում է կամենանք մենք թե ոչ»:



Իսկ դու սպասու՞մ էիր, որ  ինչ-որ մեկը կարողանար այստեղ ապացույցներ բերել: Սրանք հարցեր են, որ դարեր շարունակ քննարկվում են, ու ըստ էության այդ քննարկումմները ոչ մի արդյունք չեն տալիս: Իմ կարծիքով պետք չէ երկնքին նայել՝ Աստծուն գտնելու համար: Նայեք ձեր շուրջը՝ ձեր ծնողներին, եղբորը, քրոջը, սիրելիին. մի՞թե Աստված չեն ձեզ համար: Փորձեք ինքներդ էլ Աստված դառնալ դիմացինի համար: 
ԷՍՔԱՆԸ....

Հ.Գ. Ինչ մի սկսեցի փիլիսոփայել :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ամբողջ գաղտնիքն էլ հենց դրանում է, որ գիտնականները չեն կարում ընդունել աշխարհի արարումը։
> *Աստված խոսաց խոսքը և այդ խոսքը կատարեց նրա կամքը, այն է. ասեց լույս լինի և լույս եղավ, և այլն* …
> Եսայի մեջ գրված է. «ինչպես անձրևը կիջնե և պտղաբեր կնե երկիրը, այնպես էլ իմ խոսքը պարապ ինձ պիտի չդառնա, հապա իմ կամքս պիտի կատարե»։
> *Աստված եթե մի բան խոսում է դա հենց այդպես էլ լինում է կամենանք մենք թե ոչ*։


Աստված խոսաց խոսքը և այդ խոսքը կատարեց նրա կամքը, այն է. ասեց բռնաբարություն լինի և բռնաբարություն եղավ

Աստված խոսաց խոսքը և այդ խոսքը կատարեց նրա կամքը, այն է. ասեց ցեղասպանություն լինի և ցեղասպանություն եղավ

Աստված խոսաց խոսքը և այդ խոսքը կատարեց նրա կամքը, այն է. ասեց պատերազմ լինի և պատերազմ եղավ

Աստված խոսաց խոսքը և այդ խոսքը կատարեց նրա կամքը, այն է. ասեց ոչնչացրեք միմյանց և այդպես եղավ

*Աստված եթե մի բան խոսում է դա հենց այդպես էլ լինում է կամենանք մենք թե ոչ*

----------


## Օբսիդիան

> Աստված խոսաց խոսքը և այդ խոսքը կատարեց նրա կամքը, այն է. ասեց բռնաբարություն լինի և բռնաբարություն եղավ
> 
> Աստված խոսաց խոսքը և այդ խոսքը կատարեց նրա կամքը, այն է. ասեց ցեղասպանություն լինի և ցեղասպանություն եղավ
> 
> Աստված խոսաց խոսքը և այդ խոսքը կատարեց նրա կամքը, այն է. ասեց պատերազմ լինի և պատերազմ եղավ
> 
> Աստված խոսաց խոսքը և այդ խոսքը կատարեց նրա կամքը, այն է. ասեց ոչնչացրեք միմյանց և այդպես եղավ
> 
> *Աստված եթե մի բան խոսում է դա հենց այդպես էլ լինում է կամենանք մենք թե ոչ*


Աստծո զորեղությանը կասկածողը  ոչ այլ ինչ է եթե ոչ սատանայապաշտ;
Բարին միշտ չարի դեմ է պայքարում; Սակայն չարն էլ կա չենք կարող ժխտել; Եվ եթե աշխարհը միայն բարությունով շրջապատված լիներ ապա Աստծո առաքելությունը ավարտված կլիներ; Բայց քանի չարը կա ուրեմն Աստծո առաքելությունը դեռ ավարտված չէ;Եվ քո ասած բռնաբարությունը, ցեղասպանությունը ...և այլն ևալլն ........Այ դրանք սատանայի առաջնորդությամբ  են կատարվել  և կատարվում ու Աստծո Դատաստանի օրը մոտենում է և ամեն ինչ ու ամեն ոք իր դատն ու պատիժը կստանան, երը ոչ-ոք չի կասկածում;

----------


## Gayl

> Աստծո զորեղությանը կասկածողը  ոչ այլ ինչ է եթե ոչ սատանայապաշտ;
> Բարին միշտ չարի դեմ է պայքարում; Սակայն չարն էլ կա չենք կարող ժխտել; Եվ եթե աշխարհը միայն բարությունով շրջապատված լիներ ապա Աստծո առաքելությունը ավարտված կլիներ; Բայց քանի չարը կա ուրեմն Աստծո առաքելությունը դեռ ավարտված չէ;Եվ քո ասած բռնաբարությունը, ցեղասպանությունը ...և այլն ևալլն ........Այ դրանք սատանայի առաջնորդությամբ  են կատարվել  և կատարվում ու Աստծո Դատաստանի օրը մոտենում է և ամեն ինչ ու ամեն ոք իր դատն ու պատիժը կստանան, երը ոչ-ոք չի կասկածում;


Հետաքրքիր է,ասու՞մ եք ցեղասպանությունը սատանայի գործն է,բայց մի թ՞ե ցարը տեղյակ չէ իր ժողովրդից:Հայերը իրենց ընտրյալ ազգ են համարում,նախ երկու անգամ կյանքը սկսվեց Հայաստանից,հետո առաջինը մենք ընդունեցինք Քրիստոնեւոթյունը որպես պետական կրոն,ասեմ որ հայ ժողովուրդը պարկեշտ կյանքով է ապրել,բայց ինչու Աստված թույլ տվեց ցեղասպանությունը,ինչու մեզ չպաշտպանեց թուրքերից ինչպես անում էր հրեաների համար,չեմ հավատում անարդար է,եթե գոյություն ունենար չէր թողնի որ իր զավակներին սպանեին:Սուտ է,այս փուչ աշխարհում պետք է հույսդ քո վրա դնես և ոչ թե Աստծու:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Աստծո զորեղությանը կասկածողը  ոչ այլ ինչ է եթե ոչ սատանայապաշտ;


Էս ի՜նչ ուժեղ միտք ես արտահայտել, մոլոդեց: Մի քիչ մտածել է պետք արտահայտվելուց առաջ: Բա ու՞ր մնացին աթեիստները. թե՞ նրանք էլ են սատանայապաշտ:

----------


## Հայկօ

*Օբսիդիան*. Աստծու զորեղությանը չկասկածողը  ոչ այլ ինչ է եթե ոչ մոլեռանդ ֆանատիկոս: Սա քեզ դուր եկա՞վ: Դե ուրեմն անհիմն բաներ մի՛ գրիր:

----------


## Hrayr

> Հետաքրքիր է,ասու՞մ եք ցեղասպանությունը սատանայի գործն է,բայց մի թ՞ե ցարը տեղյակ չէ իր ժողովրդից:Հայերը իրենց ընտրյալ ազգ են համարում,նախ երկու անգամ կյանքը սկսվեց Հայաստանից,հետո առաջինը մենք ընդունեցինք Քրիստոնեւոթյունը որպես պետական կրոն,ասեմ որ հայ ժողովուրդը պարկեշտ կյանքով է ապրել,բայց ինչու Աստված թույլ տվեց ցեղասպանությունը,ինչու մեզ չպաշտպանեց թուրքերից ինչպես անում էր հրեաների համար,չեմ հավատում անարդար է,եթե գոյություն ունենար չէր թողնի որ իր զավակներին սպանեին:Սուտ է,այս փուչ աշխարհում պետք է հույսդ քո վրա դնես և ոչ թե Աստծու:


Ես գիտեմ որ Աստված արդար ու սուրբ է այս բոլոր հարցերում, բայց երկար ու խրթին է բացատրելը։
Իսկ Աստվածաշնչում գրված է. « Անիծյալ լինի այն մարդը որ մարդուն կհուսա կամ իր հույսը կդնե իր բազուկի վրա։ »

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Ես գիտեմ որ Աստված արդար ու սուրբ է այս բոլոր հարցերում, բայց երկար ու խրթին է բացատրելը։
> Իսկ Աստվածաշնչում գրված է. « Անիծյալ լինի այն մարդը որ մարդուն կհուսա կամ իր հույսը կդնե իր բազուկի վրա։ »


Աստուածաշնչեան (Հին Կտակարան) մարգարէների մեծ մասը Բեն Լադեն տիպի մարդիկ են եղել, այսինքն ծայրայեղական: Երբեմն հովանաւորուել են պետութիւնից, երբեմն էլ ոչ, ու սրտնեղելով լեռներն են բարձրացել:
Բեն Լադենն էլ, ըստ իրեն, մարդկութեան բարօրութիւնն է ուզում, եւ Աստուծոյ հրահանգ է գործադրում: 
Եթէ այդ մարգարեները այժմ ներկայ լինէին Հայաստանում, հաստատ իմացէք, մերկ թեւով կին եկեղեցի մտնել չպիտի կարողանար:

----------


## Anhavat

Աստված չկա հաստատված է բժշկությամբ :Wink:

----------


## Օբսիդիան

> Հետաքրքիր է,ասու՞մ եք ցեղասպանությունը սատանայի գործն է,բայց մի թ՞ե ցարը տեղյակ չէ իր ժողովրդից:Հայերը իրենց ընտրյալ ազգ են համարում,նախ երկու անգամ կյանքը սկսվեց Հայաստանից,հետո առաջինը մենք ընդունեցինք Քրիստոնեւոթյունը որպես պետական կրոն,ասեմ որ հայ ժողովուրդը պարկեշտ կյանքով է ապրել,բայց ինչու Աստված թույլ տվեց ցեղասպանությունը,ինչու մեզ չպաշտպանեց թուրքերից ինչպես անում էր հրեաների համար,չեմ հավատում անարդար է,եթե գոյություն ունենար չէր թողնի որ իր զավակներին սպանեին:Սուտ է,այս փուչ աշխարհում պետք է հույսդ քո վրա դնես և ոչ թե Աստծու:


Դու ինչ է կարծում մարդ եթե ազգությամբ թուրք է ուրեմն նրան Աստված  չի ստեղծել:կարծում ես Աստված չի պաշտպանում հայ ժողովրդին, եթե Աստված հայ ժողովրդի գլխավերևում չլիներ ապա դժվար թե մենք այսքան փորձություններից հետո  գոյություն ունենայինք:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է առաջինը Քրիստոնեությունը ընդունելուն ապա  Աստծո համար բոլ ազգերն էլ հավասար են և նա տարբերություն չի դնում հայի և թուրքի մեջ: Միևնույն է վերջում ամեն ոք կստանա  իրեն հասանելի պատիժը

----------


## Օբսիդիան

> *Օբսիդիան*. Աստծու զորեղությանը չկասկածողը  ոչ այլ ինչ է եթե ոչ մոլեռանդ ֆանատիկոս: Սա քեզ դուր եկա՞վ: Դե ուրեմն անհիմն բաներ մի՛ գրիր:


Աստծո համար միևնույն է թե չէ ես դա չգիտեմ ,բայց ինձ համար  եթե Աստվածապաշտ չես ուրեմն ինչ ուզում ես եղիր ինձ համար միևնույն է, բոլրին ես սատանիստ եմ  անվանում և չեմ էլ խորանում դրանց մեջ որևէ տարբերություն դնեմ;

----------


## Հայկօ

> Աստծո համար միևնույն է թե չէ ես դա չգիտեմ ,բայց ինձ համար  եթե Աստվածապաշտ չես ուրեմն ինչ ուզում ես եղիր ինձ համար միևնույն է, բոլրին ես սատանիստ եմ  անվանում և չեմ էլ խորանում դրանց մեջ որևէ տարբերություն դնեմ;


Իսկ քեզ համար աստվածապաշտն ո՞վ է: Ուղղափառները աստվածապա՞շտ են: Իսկ կաթոլիկնե՞րը: Իսկ մորմոննե՞րը, որ Աստծուն հավատում են, նաև՝ բազմակնություն են ընդունում և այլն: Աստված, առհասարակ, ո՞վ է կամ ի՞նչ է քեզ համար: Մա՞րդ է, Աստվա՞ծ է, աստվածացած մա՞րդ է, մարդացած Աստվա՞ծ, Սուրբ ոգի՞, եռամիասնությու՞ն թե երեք առանձին էակներ: Ցանկացած հավատացյալի համար Աստված ունի սեփական՝ եզակի դեմքը: Նաև՝ քեզ համար: Աստծու այն ընկալումը, որ դու ունես, այլևս ոչ ոք չունի՝ հենց միայն ա՛յն պատճառով, որ դա քո ու միայն քո ընկալումն է: Դու դու ես: Ու հիմա, ըստ քո տրամաբանության, աշխարհում կա մեն-միակ աստվածապաշտ՝ դու, և վեցուկես միլիարդ սատանիստ:

*Օբսիդիան*, աշխարհը բնավ էլ այնքան սևուսպիտակ չէ, ինչքան դու ես տեսնում:

----------


## Միգռո

> Աստծո խոսքը չպետք է քննարկման տակ դնել:Սա անընդունելի է հենց Աստծո կողմից


Վերաբերումա նրանց, ով ընդունումա _աստծո խոսք_-ի գոյությունը: Բարեբախտաբար, ոչ ինձ:

----------


## Naze

> Կրկնվեմ հազարերորդ անգամ՝ չեմ հավատում: Սա պիտի գրեի սկզբից, նոր միտքս շարունակեի: Ոչ մի բանում էսքան համոզված չեմ եղել երբեք, ինչքան էս հարցում: Եվ բանը նրանում չի, թե նա կա, իսկ ես չեմ ընդունում: ՉԷ, ՉԿԱ: Թեման բացողը, ինչքան որ հասկացա, ի նկատի ունի հավատը դեպի Յահվեն, չէ՞: 
> 
> 
> 
> Եթե երբևիցե գա այդ ժամանակը, թող մեր ԻՍԿԱԿԱՆ աստվածները լինեն... Շատ կուզենայի, որ նրանք գոյություն ունենային...


Ձեր տարիքում այդքան կուտակված անհավատություն,զարմանալ կարելի է,բոլոր դեպքերում հիշեք,որ հավատն է փրկել  աշխարհը:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ձեր տարիքում այդքան կուտակված անհավատություն,զարմանալ կարելի է,բոլոր դեպքերում հիշեք,որ հավատն է փրկել  աշխարհը:


Կարելի է իմանալ` ինչից, երբ և ինչպես է փրկել աշխարհը՞
Եւ արդյոք աշխարհը քանդվեիս է եղել՞  :Wink:

----------


## Naze

Մարդը իր գոյությամբ պարտական է Աստծուն:Հավատալ աստծուն նշանակում է հետամուտ լինել սեփական խղճին,ունակություններին:Երե չենք հավատում Աստծուն,ապա ում և ինչին ենք հավատում:Որոշ պարզամիտների կարծիքով չհավատալ Աստծո գոյությանը  նշանակում է գաղափարական զարգացվածություն:

----------


## Naze

> Կարելի է իմանալ` ինչից, երբ և ինչպես է փրկել աշխարհը՞
> Եւ արդյոք աշխարհը քանդվեիս է եղել՞


Փրկելէ կործանումից,իսկ թե ինչպես սա շատ տարողունակ թեմա է,միայն կխնդրեմ Ձեզ,որ հաճախակի կարդայիք Աստվածաշունչ,հավատացեք,որ այն Ձեզ շատ բան կտա և ամենակարևորը կարդացեք խորին հավատով,ոչ որպես գեղարվեստական գրականություն>

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> *Մարդը իր գոյությամբ պարտական է Աստծուն*:Հավատալ աստծուն նշանակում է հետամուտ լինել սեփական խղճին,ունակություններին:Երե չենք հավատում Աստծուն,ապա ում և ինչին ենք հավատում:Որոշ պարզամիտների կարծիքով չհավատալ Աստծո գոյությանը  նշանակում է գաղափարական զարգացվածություն:


Ինչպես թե՞, մարդն իր գոյության համար պարտական է աստծուն՞  Ինչ նկատի ունեք՞ Որ աստված է ստեղծել մարդուն, թե որ աստծո կամքն է, որ մարդը շարունակում է գոյատևել՞
«Երե չենք հավատում Աստծուն,ապա ում և ինչին ենք հավատում»- Աստծուն, ձեր նշած Աստծուն  հավատալը միակ այլընտրանքն է՞ 
«Որոշ պարզամիտների կարծիքով չհավատալ Աստծո գոյությանը  նշանակում է գաղափարական զարգացվածություն» - որոշ պարզամիտների կարծիքով, Աստծուն հավատալը գաղափարական զարգացության չափանիշ է...

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Փրկելէ կործանումից,իսկ թե ինչպես սա շատ տարողունակ թեմա է,միայն կխնդրեմ Ձեզ,որ *հաճախակի կարդայիք Աստվածաշունչ*,հավատացեք,որ այն Ձեզ շատ բան կտա և ամենակարևորը կարդացեք խորին հավատով,ոչ որպես գեղարվեստական գրականություն>


Կներեք, իսկ չեք հուշի, կոնկրետ որ դեպքերի մասին է գնում խոսքը, երբ Աստված փրկել է աշխարհը կործանումից՞
Կարող եմ ընդունել ձեր գրառումը որպես Աստվածաշունչ կարդալու կոչ` դիտարկելով այն որպես կրոնական` ոչ գեղարվեստական գրականություն՞

Շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար...

----------


## Karina

Camilla, կարդա Աստվածաունչը և ատ հարցերի ատասաններ կստանաս անմիջաես Աստծուց :Wink:  սա արզաես խորհուրդ :Smile: 
ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ՔԵԶ ՍԻՐՈՒՄ Է

----------


## VisTolog

> Փրկելէ կործանումից,իսկ թե ինչպես սա շատ տարողունակ թեմա է,միայն կխնդրեմ Ձեզ,որ հաճախակի կարդայիք Աստվածաշունչ,հավատացեք,որ այն Ձեզ շատ բան կտա և ամենակարևորը կարդացեք խորին հավատով,ոչ որպես գեղարվեստական գրականություն>


Աշխարհը հիմայա կործանման գնում.



> Որոշ պարզամիտների կարծիքով չհավատալ Աստծո գոյությանը նշանակում է գաղափարական զարգացվածություն:


Ո՞նց կարելի է հավատալ մի բանի, եթե այդ բանին ոչ տեսել ես, ոչ նրա ձայնն ես լսել, ոչ ռեալ ապացույցներ կան որ այն գոյություն ունի, ոչ էլ <<զգացել>> ես.

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Camilla, կարդա Աստվածաունչը և ատ հարցերի ատասաններ կստանաս անմիջաես Աստծուց սա արզաես խորհուրդ
> ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ՔԵԶ ՍԻՐՈՒՄ Է



Աստծո սերը իմ ինչի՞ն է պետք. շատ-շատ գոհ եմ, եթե էսա իրա մարդկանց նկատմամբ ունեցած սերը  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Camilla, կարդա Աստվածաունչը և ատ հարցերի ատասաններ կստանաս անմիջաես Աստծուց սա արզաես խորհուրդ
> ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ՔԵԶ ՍԻՐՈՒՄ Է


Անմիջապես Աստծուց պատասխան կստանամ միայն այն դեպքում, երբ անմիջապես Աստված ինձ պատասխանի (ու էդ վառվող մորենի կլինի, թե վառվող զաժիգալկա՝ ինձ համար մեկ ա): Իսկ եթե ես եմ ու չե՛մ ուզում էդ Աստվածաշունչը կարդա՞լ. ուղղակի չե՛մ ուզում ու վե՞րջ: Ուրեմն ուղիղ դժոխք ե՞մ ընկնելու՝ ծծմբով կաթսայի մե՞ջ: Բա մարդուն ինչ-որ բան չանելու համար եռաժանիով կծակծկե՞ն մի ամբողջ հավերժություն: Կարդալ չգիտեմ, չեմ կարդացել: Կույր եմ, չեմ կարդացել: Ուզբեկ եմ, ուզբեկերեն Աստվածաշունչ չկա:

Մթամ որոշել էի էլ «Կրոնում» չգրել...  :Jpit: :

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Կներեք, իսկ չեք հուշի, կոնկրետ որ դեպքերի մասին է գնում խոսքը, երբ Աստված փրկել է աշխարհը կործանումից՞


Ատսված ինքնին հավատ է... Իսկ դու երբեք չես լսե կամ տեսել,որ հավատի շնորհիվ մարդ հետ կանգնի ճակատագրական քայլերից...  :Smile: 
Եթե հավատը չլներ, հիմա չգիտեմ թե ինչ կկատարվեր :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Hrayr

Մեր Աստվածը շատ տարբեր է ձեր պատկերացրած աստվածներից։
Մեր Աստվածը ձեր կարծեցյալ ուժերից չէ, որոնք նպաստում են ձեր աստված լինելուն կամ դառնալուն։
Մեր Աստված ինքն է Աստվածը, արարիչն ամենի, ու նա իր փառքը ուրիշին չի տալիս և ամեն մեկին իր գործերի համեմատ հատուցում է անում։
Աստված ծաղր չի լինում մի խաբվեք, պատք է գա ժամանակը ու ամեն ոք պետք է կանգնի նրա առաջին հաշիվ տալու, ոչ ոք հավիտյան չի ապրել այս աշխահում ու ինչպես ծաղիկը որ շատ գեղեցիկ է չորանում է արևի տակ, այնպես էլ մի օր մենր կյանքն է ավարտվելու և կանգնելու ենք Նրա առաջին։ 
Խորհուրդ կտայի մի փոքր խորհել այս մասին…

----------


## Vaho

> Մեր Աստվածը շատ տարբեր է ձեր պատկերացրած աստվածներից։
> Մեր Աստվածը ձեր կարծեցյալ ուժերից չէ, որոնք նպաստում են ձեր աստված լինելուն կամ դառնալուն։
> Մեր Աստված ինքն է Աստվածը, արարիչն ամենի, ու նա իր փառքը ուրիշին չի տալիս և ամեն մեկին իր գործերի համեմատ հատուցում է անում։
> Աստված ծաղր չի լինում մի խաբվեք, պատք է գա ժամանակը ու ամեն ոք պետք է կանգնի նրա առաջին հաշիվ տալու, ոչ ոք հավիտյան չի ապրել այս աշխահում ու ինչպես ծաղիկը որ շատ գեղեցիկ է չորանում է արևի տակ, այնպես էլ մի օր մենր կյանքն է ավարտվելու և կանգնելու ենք Նրա առաջին։ 
> Խորհուրդ կտայի մի փոքր խորհել այս մասին…


Ամեն

----------


## Vaho

> Աստվածներ...


Աստված մի հատ է :Wink:

----------


## Amaru

> Աստված մի հատ է


Էս ձեզ չասացի, չէ՞, թե ձեր աստված քանի հատ է: Իմիջիայլոց, մեր ֆորումի շրջանակներում (ԱԼՄ-ական ստացվեց) պիտի կրկնվեմ. ձեր աստծո անունը հին եբրայերենից թարգմանաբար նշանակում է աստվածներ: Գոնե թողեք պատրանք ստեղծեմ, թե դարձի եմ եկել...  :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

> Հանդերձյալ կյանք չկա՛, չկա՛: Դա ֆիզիկամաթեմատիկական փաստ է:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ստորագրությունս : Էս կոտրված ձեռքովս էլ թարգմանել եմ :


և իչքան՞ ժամանակ է որ այդ կարծիքին էս, էդ քո ֆիզիկամաթեմաթիկական փաստերը, հնարել է մարդը իսկ մարդուն ստեղծել է Աստված, հիմա ստեղծվածին հավատանք թե ստեղծողին:

----------


## Հայկօ

> և իչքան՞ ժամանակ է որ այդ կարծիքին էս, էդ քո ֆիզիկամաթեմաթիկական փաստերը, հնարել է մարդը իսկ մարդուն ստեղծել է Աստված, հիմա ստեղծվածին հավատանք թե ստեղծողին:


Ի՞նչ ստեղծող  :Xeloq:  :Shok: :

----------


## Vaho

> Ի՞նչ ստեղծող :


ուշադիր կարդա գրածս նոր մեջբերում արա

----------


## Հայկօ

> ուշադիր կարդա գրածս նոր մեջբերում արա


Ստեղծողը ի՞նչ ա: Կամ ո՞վ ա: Ես տենց բան չեմ ճանաչում, ճիշտն ասած: Առիթ չի եղել: Խոնարհաբար խնդրում եմ լուսավորել մոլորյալիս: Լու՛րջ:

----------


## Vaho

> Ստեղծողը ի՞նչ ա: Կամ ո՞վ ա: Ես տենց բան չեմ ճանաչում, ճիշտն ասած: Առիթ չի եղել: Խոնարհաբար խնդրում եմ լուսավորել մոլորյալիս: Լու՛րջ:


Ստեղծողը հենց ինքը Աստված է, նա է ստեղծել ամեն բան, ամբողջ տիեզերքը

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ստեղծողը հենց ինքը Աստված է, նա է ստեղծել ամեն բան, ամբողջ տիեզերքը


Ինչ-որ ապացույց կա՞  :Think: : Հետքեր-մետքեր մնացել ե՞ն  :Xeloq: :

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ստեղծողը հենց ինքը Աստված է, նա է ստեղծել ամեն բան, ամբողջ տիեզերքը


Էս բոլոր ալիքներով նու՞յն բանն են ցույց տալիս:   :LOL: 

Մի տեղ արդեն տվել եմ էս հարցը, նորիս տամ. իսկ Աստծուց առաջ ի՞նչ կար:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ամենակարող Աստված կարո՞ղ է մի այնպիսի մեծ քար ստեղծել, որ ինքն էլ չկարողանա այն բարձրացնել:

----------


## Vaho

> Ինչ-որ ապացույց կա՞ : Հետքեր-մետքեր մնացել ե՞ն :


Ապացույցները շատ շատ են, այպես ասեմ երբ աչքերս բացում եմ ու ինչ տեսնում եմ, էտ ամեննը հենց ապացույց է, նրա ստեղծագործության մեջ ենք ապրում, և վերջապես կարդա աստվածաշունչը :Ok:

----------


## Vaho

> Էս բոլոր ալիքներով նու՞յն բանն են ցույց տալիս:  
> 
> Մի տեղ արդեն տվել եմ էս հարցը, նորիս տամ. իսկ Աստծուց առաջ ի՞նչ կար:


Ոչինչ ել չկար

----------


## Vaho

> Ամենակարող Աստված կարո՞ղ է մի այնպիսի մեծ քար ստեղծել, որ ինքն էլ չկարողանա այն բարձրացնել:


Աստծո համար անկարելի բան չկա

ինչ անհնար է մարդու կողմից հնարավոր է Աստծո կողմից

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ոչինչ ել չկար


Իսկ ոչնչից ինչպե՞ս Աստված առաջացավ:

----------


## Vaho

> Իսկ ոչնչից ինչպե՞ս Աստված առաջացավ:


Աստված չառաջացավ Աստված հենց սկզբից ել կար, բայց թե ինչպես կամ վոնց , այ էդ մեկը մեզ տված չի վոր իմանանք,

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ոչինչ ել չկար


Բա էդ ոչինչը ո՞վ էր սարքել:

Աստծուն ո՞վ է ստեղծել:

----------


## Vaho

> Բա էդ ոչինչը ո՞վ էր սարքել:
> 
> Աստծուն ո՞վ է ստեղծել:


Կարդա երկու գրառում վերեվ

----------


## Mogus

> Իսկ ոչնչից ինչպե՞ս Աստված առաջացավ:


էտ հարցին ուրիշ շատ ուշատ կրոններ որոշակի պատասխաններ ունեն  :Smile:  բացի ասենք Եհովայապաշտություն նման հեքյաթները.

ու թող Ադմինները ինձ ներեն բայց Վլադիմիռ Սիմյոնովիչին հայերրեն թարքմանելը բարդ գործա.  :Wink: 

"Кто верит в Магомеда,
Кто в Аллаха,
Кто в Исуса,
Кто ни во что не верит,
Даже в Бога
назло всем.
Хорошую религию 
Придумали Индусы,
Что мы отдав концы 
Не умираем насовсем.
Стремилась ввысь душа твоя,
Родишься вновь с мечтою,
Но, если жил ты
Как свинья
Останешься свиньею..."

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Աստված չառաջացավ Աստված հենց սկզբից ել կար, բայց թե ինչպես կամ վոնց , այ էդ մեկը մեզ տված չի վոր իմանանք,


Ասում ես 
1.Աստծուց առաջ ոչինչ չկար
2. Աստված հենց սկզբից էլ կար:
Նախ էս երկու մտքերը իրար հակասում են: Երկրորդն էլ մի հարց եւս. էտ սկիզբը ե՞րբ էր: Եթե ինչ-որ բան  ունի սկիզբ, ապա ունի նաեւ նախասկիզբ կամ ավելի պարզ այդ սկզբից առաջ ի՞նչ կար(եթե ասես ոչինչ չկար, պատասխանիր նախորդ գրառմաս):

----------


## Հայկօ

> Կարդա երկու գրառում վերեվ





> Աստված չառաջացավ Աստված հենց սկզբից ել կար, բայց թե ինչպես կամ վոնց , այ էդ մեկը մեզ տված չի վոր իմանանք,


Բա էդ սկիզբը ե՞րբ էր  :Xeloq: :

*Mogus*  :Hands Up: 

...А если дуб как дерево - родишся баобабом
И будеш баобабом тысчу лет, пока помреш!!!

Գժվում եմ Վիսոցկու համար  :Love: :

----------


## Amaru

Վրո, միայն քրիստոնեական կուռքե՞րն են ճշմարիտ:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Չե ոչ հնդկական, ոչ հրեական ու ոչել սոցռեալիզմին ու մատերյալիզմին
> 
> Ու որ ժամանակ ու հավես ունենայիր ես թեման թեռթելու ու մեկ ու մեջ կարդալու , հաստատ էս հարցը չեիր տա.


*2 Vro*
Ինչքան հասկացա՝ սոցռեալիզմն ու դիալեկտիկական մատերիալիզմն էլ է Աստված ստեղծել...  :Think: :

Էդ ո՞րերորդ օրն է ստեղծել: Երրո՞րդ:
Ադամից առաջ մատերիալիզմ կա՞ր  :Xeloq: :

----------


## Terminator

> Ասում ես 
> 1.Աստծուց առաջ ոչինչ չկար
> 2. Աստված հենց սկզբից էլ կար:
> Նախ էս երկու մտքերը իրար հակասում են: Երկրորդն էլ մի հարց եւս. էտ սկիզբը ե՞րբ էր: Եթե ինչ-որ բան  ունի սկիզբ, ապա ունի նաեւ նախասկիզբ կամ ավելի պարզ այդ սկզբից առաջ ի՞նչ կար:


Քո հարցին կարելի է պատասխանել, եթե դու ասես, թէ ինչ կար տիեզերքից առաջ, չէ-որ ավելի տրամաբանական է, որ ինչպես Աստված, այնպես էլ տիեզերքը, հա էլ եղել են կան և կլինեն: :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Քո հարցին կարելի է պատասխանել, եթե դու ասես, թէ ինչ կար տիեզերքից առաջ, չէ-որ ավելի տրամաբանական է, որ ինչպես Աստված, այնպես էլ տիեզերքը, հա էլ եղել են կան և կլինեն:


Աստված Տիեզերք է՞  :Xeloq: :

----------


## Vaho

> Ասում ես 
> 1.Աստծուց առաջ ոչինչ չկար
> 2. Աստված հենց սկզբից էլ կար:
> Նախ էս երկու մտքերը իրար հակասում են: Երկրորդն էլ մի հարց եւս. էտ սկիզբը ե՞րբ էր: Եթե ինչ-որ բան  ունի սկիզբ, ապա ունի նաեւ նախասկիզբ կամ ավելի պարզ այդ սկզբից առաջ ի՞նչ կար(եթե ասես ոչինչ չկար, պատասխանիր նախորդ գրառմաս):


Մորֆյուս եթե ունես Աստվածաշունչ վերց և բաց ամենաառաջին էջը Ծննդոց 1:1 և կտեսնես որ շատ պարզ գրածա, 

Սկզբում Աստված ստեղծեց երկինքը և երկիրը, եվ երկիրը անձեվ ու դատարկ էր և խավար կար անդունդի վրա, և Աստծո հոգին շրջում էր ջրերի վրա... և այլն

Ըստեղից ես հասկանում եմ որ Աստված եղելա ամեն բանից առաջ և երկիրը անձեվ ու դատարկ էր և հետո Աստված ստեղծելա էտ ամենը, հիմա էլ դրանից ավել ինչ է պետք իմանալ եթե ուզում էս իմանալ թե Աստված ոնցա եղել ապա չես կարա իմանաս որտեվ դա ոչ ոք չգիդի վոչել ես, ու դա մեզ պետք էլ չի իմանալ, այսոր կա ավելի մի կարեվոր բան որ մեզ մետք է իմանալ և ընդունել դա Հիսուս Քրիստոսին ընդունելն է, որպես մեզ տեր ու փրկիչ, նրան հետեվելն է, այ դա է Աստծո կամքը մեզ համար, թե չե ընկելեք բաների հետեվ ինրն էր զկզբից կամ ով էր: ԵՎ վերջապես այսոր կարևորը այն չի թե ինչն էր սկզբում այլ այն թե ինչ է լինելու վերջում, այ սրա մասին կուզեի մտածենք

----------


## Terminator

> Աստված Տիեզերք է՞ :


Չէ, ուզում էի ասել, որ Աստված ու տիեզերքը հավերժ են :Smile:  Ու ոնց-որ չի կարելի ասել, որ տիեզերքից առաջ ինչ- որ բան եղել է, ապա նույնն էլ կարելի է ասել Աստծու մասին:

----------


## Mogus

> Ասում ես 
> 1.Աստծուց առաջ ոչինչ չկար
> 2. Աստված հենց սկզբից էլ կար:
> Նախ էս երկու մտքերը իրար հակասում են: Երկրորդն էլ մի հարց եւս. էտ սկիզբը ե՞րբ էր: Եթե ինչ-որ բան  ունի սկիզբ, ապա ունի նաեւ նախասկիզբ կամ ավելի պարզ այդ սկզբից առաջ ի՞նչ կար(եթե ասես ոչինչ չկար, պատասխանիր նախորդ գրառմաս):


Օրինակ Կռապաշտ ու Մազդեական Հայերը համարելեն որ Աստծուց (Արամազդից) առաջ եղելա անսահման Ժամանակը, *Զրվանը* դե եկեք տենանք Մազդեականություննա ավելի Կռապաշտ թե Քրիստոնեությունը ????

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Քո հարցին կարելի է պատասխանել, եթե դու ասես, թէ ինչ կար տիեզերքից առաջ, չէ-որ ավելի տրամաբանական է, որ ինչպես Աստված, այնպես էլ տիեզերքը, հա էլ եղել են կան և կլինեն:


Եթե ես կարողանայի ասել, թե ինչ կար տիեզերքից առաջ, ապա ինձ մոտ հարց կառաջանար, թե ինչ կար այդ առաջից առաջից առաջ ու այդպես շարունակ: Խնդիրն էլ հենց կայանում է սրանում. այն ինչը մարդը չի կարողանում հասկաալ գիտականորեն, վերագրում է հավատին: Ինչքան ընդլայնվում են գիտության շրջանակները, այնքան նեղանում են հավատի շրջանակներ: Ուզում եմ մի հարց տալ քեզ. դու գիտե՞ս, թե ինչ է անձրեւը եւ ինչպես է այն առաջանում:

----------


## Vaho

> Վրո, միայն քրիստոնեական կուռքե՞րն են ճշմարիտ:


Ճշմարիտ քրիստոնեության մեջ կուռք չկա, 

կա միյայն Աստված,

----------


## Vaho

Ժողովուրդ մի հետ գնացեք թե առաջ ինչ կար ավելի լավ է մտածեք թե հետո ինչ է լինելու

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մորֆյուս եթե ունես Աստվածաշունչ վերց և բաց ամենաառաջին էջը Ծննդոց 1:1 և կտեսնես որ շատ պարզ գրածա, 
> 
> Սկզբում Աստված ստեղծեց երկինքը և երկիրը, եվ երկիրը անձեվ ու դատարկ էր և խավար կար անդունդի վրա, և Աստծո հոգին շրջում էր ջրերի վրա... և այլն
> 
> Ըստեղից ես հասկանում եմ որ Աստված եղելա ամեն բանից առաջ և երկիրը անձեվ ու դատարկ էր և հետո Աստված ստեղծելա էտ ամենը, հիմա էլ դրանից ավել ինչ է պետք իմանալ եթե ուզում էս իմանալ թե Աստված ոնցա եղել ապա չես կարա իմանաս որտեվ դա ոչ ոք չգիդի վոչել ես, ու դա մեզ պետք էլ չի իմանալ, այսոր կա ավելի մի կարեվոր բան որ մեզ մետք է իմանալ և ընդունել դա Հիսուս Քրիստոսին ընդունելն է, որպես մեզ տեր ու փրկիչ, նրան հետեվելն է, այ դա է Աստծո կամքը մեզ համար, թե չե ընկելեք բաների հետեվ ինրն էր զկզբից կամ ով էր: ԵՎ վերջապես այսոր կարևորը այն չի թե ինչն էր սկզբում այլ այն թե ինչ է լինելու վերջում, այ սրա մասին կուզեի մտածենք


Քեզ, օրինակ, գուցե նաև հասու չի հասկանալ ու ըմբռնել, բայց հնարավոր է, որ Աստծուց առաջ եղել է մի խավար ու անդունդ տձևություն, որն էլ ստեղծել է Աստծուն: Հնարավոր է՞, թե՞ ոչ: Իսկ ինչու՞:

Սկզբում եթե լույս չկար, ապա խավարի՝ խավար լինելն ինչո՞վ էր պայմանավորված:




> Չէ, ուզում էի ասել, որ Աստված ու տիեզերքը հավերժ են Ու ոնց-որ չի կարելի ասել, որ տիեզերքից առաջ ինչ- որ բան եղել է, ապա նույնն էլ կարելի է ասել Աստծու մասին:


Աստված Մեծ պայթյունից է՞ առաջացել: Թե՞ Մեծ պայթյունն ինքն է արել: Սկզբում Աստված է՞ր, թե՞ Տիեզերքը: Եթե Աստված ամենուր է, իսկ սկզբում ոչ մի բան չկար, ապա սկզբում Աստված որտե՞ղ էր  :Xeloq: :

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մորֆյուս եթե ունես Աստվածաշունչ վերց և բաց ամենաառաջին էջը Ծննդոց 1:1 և կտեսնես որ շատ պարզ գրածա, 
> 
> Սկզբում Աստված ստեղծեց երկինքը և երկիրը, եվ երկիրը անձեվ ու դատարկ էր և խավար կար անդունդի վրա, և Աստծո հոգին շրջում էր ջրերի վրա... և այլն
> 
> Ըստեղից ես հասկանում եմ որ Աստված եղելա ամեն բանից առաջ և երկիրը անձեվ ու դատարկ էր և հետո Աստված ստեղծելա էտ ամենը, հիմա էլ դրանից ավել ինչ է պետք իմանալ եթե ուզում էս իմանալ թե Աստված ոնցա եղել ապա չես կարա իմանաս որտեվ դա ոչ ոք չգիդի վոչել ես, ու դա մեզ պետք էլ չի իմանալ, այսոր կա ավելի մի կարեվոր բան որ մեզ մետք է իմանալ և ընդունել դա Հիսուս Քրիստոսին ընդունելն է, որպես մեզ տեր ու փրկիչ, նրան հետեվելն է, այ դա է Աստծո կամքը մեզ համար, թե չե ընկելեք բաների հետեվ ինրն էր զկզբից կամ ով էր: ԵՎ վերջապես այսոր կարևորը այն չի թե ինչն էր սկզբում այլ այն թե ինչ է լինելու վերջում, այ սրա մասին կուզեի մտածենք


Էտ նույն հաջողությամբ ես կարող եմ կարդալ Հին Հնդկական Վեդանները կամ պատնության ցանկացած դասգիրք, որտեղ գրված է, որ Անահիտը գեղեցկության Աստվածն էր, Վահագնը պատերազմի:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էտ նույն հաջողությամբ ես կարող եմ կարդալ Հին Հնդկական Վեդանները կամ պատնության ցանկացած դասգիրք, որտեղ գրված է, որ Անահիտը գեղեցկության Աստվածն էր, Վահագնը պատերազմի:


+1:

----------


## Vaho

[QUOTE=Հայկօ

Սկզբում եթե լույս չկար, ապա խավարի՝ խավար լինելն ինչո՞վ էր պայմանավորված:


[/QUOTE]

Լույս չլինելուց

----------


## Vaho

> Էտ նույն հաջողությամբ ես կարող եմ կարդալ Հին Հնդկական Վեդանները կամ պատնության ցանկացած դասգիրք, որտեղ գրված է, որ Անահիտը գեղեցկության Աստվածն էր, Վահագնը պատերազմի:


Որն ուզում էս կարդա քեզ ով կարա ասի որը կարդա, ստեղ ոչմեկ ոչմեկի կամքի վրա չի բռնանում

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ժողովուրդ մի հետ գնացեք թե առաջ ինչ կար ավելի լավ է մտածեք թե հետո ինչ է լինելու


Արի մտածենք: Դու գիտե՞ս, թե ինչ է լինելու:

----------


## Mogus

> Մորֆյուս եթե ունես Աստվածաշունչ վերց և բաց ամենաառաջին էջը Ծննդոց 1:1 և կտեսնես որ շատ պարզ գրածա, 
> 
> Սկզբում Աստված ստեղծեց երկինքը և երկիրը, եվ երկիրը անձեվ ու դատարկ էր և խավար կար անդունդի վրա, և Աստծո հոգին շրջում էր ջրերի վրա... և այլն
> 
> Ըստեղից ես հասկանում եմ որ Աստված եղելա ամեն բանից առաջ և երկիրը անձեվ ու դատարկ էր և հետո Աստված ստեղծելա էտ ամենը, հիմա էլ դրանից ավել ինչ է պետք իմանալ եթե ուզում էս իմանալ թե Աստված ոնցա եղել ապա չես կարա իմանաս որտեվ դա ոչ ոք չգիդի վոչել ես, ու դա մեզ պետք էլ չի իմանալ, այսոր կա ավելի մի կարեվոր բան որ մեզ մետք է իմանալ և ընդունել դա Հիսուս Քրիստոսին ընդունելն է, որպես մեզ տեր ու փրկիչ, նրան հետեվելն է, այ դա է Աստծո կամքը մեզ համար, թե չե ընկելեք բաների հետեվ ինրն էր զկզբից կամ ով էր: ԵՎ վերջապես այսոր կարևորը այն չի թե ինչն էր սկզբում այլ այն թե ինչ է լինելու վերջում, այ սրա մասին կուզեի մտածենք


*1. Օրինակ ես Փրկության կարիք չունեմ ու չեմ համարում որ աստված նրա համարա որ ինձ ու քեզ փրկի!!!
2. Էտ սաղ հեքյաթա!!! 
*

----------


## Vaho

ու ընդհանրապես Աստված մարդուն տվելա ազատ կամք, մարդը ինքնէ որոշում իր անելիքը թե ճիշտ թե սխալ, էտ արդեն կախված է ձեր որոշումից,

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Որն ուզում էս կարդա քեզ ով կարա ասի որը կարդա, ստեղ ոչմեկ ոչմեկի կամքի վրա չի բռնանում


Ոչ մեկ չի էլ կարող իմ կամքի վրա բռնանալ :Smile:  Ես պարզապես հարցնում եմ, թե ինչու պետք է մի գրքին հավատամ, իսկ մյուսին՝ ոչ:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Լույս չլինելուց


Չէ՛, էդպես չեղավ: Էդ ժամանակ հլը նույնիսկ «լույս» հասկացությունը չկար, որ լույս լիներ կամ չլիներ: «Եղիցի լույսը» հետո էր, չէ՞: «Եվ Աստված տեսավ, որ բարի է...» և այլն, և այլն:

----------


## Vaho

> *1. Օրինակ ես Փրկության կարիք չունեմ ու չեմ համարում որ աստված նրա համարա որ ինձ ու քեզ փրկի!!!
> 2. Էտ սաղ հեքյաթա!!! 
> *


Իմ տեղ մի որոշի, որտեվ ես համարում եմ որ Աստված ինձ փրկելա ու դեռ շատ է փրկելու

----------


## Հայկօ

> Իմ տեղ մի որոշի, որտեվ ես համարում եմ որ Աստված ինձ փրկելա ու դեռ շատ է փրկելու


Աստված ինչու՞ է քեզ փորձանքի մեջ գցում ու հետո փրկում  :Xeloq: :

----------


## Mogus

> Իմ տեղ մի որոշի, որտեվ ես համարում եմ որ Աստված ինձ փրկելա ու դեռ շատ է փրկելու


Կներես!! Չեմոլ փոռցել.

----------


## Vaho

> Արի մտածենք: Դու գիտե՞ս, թե ինչ է լինելու:


մեծ դատաստանի օրն է լինելու ու բոլորս կանգնելու ենք նրա առաջ պատասխան տալու մեր գործերի համար

----------


## Mogus

> մեծ դատաստանի օրն է լինելու ու բոլորս կանգնելու ենք նրա առաջ պատասխան տալու մեր գործերի համար


Տեղյակես գոնե ովա առաջինը ասել մեծ դատաստանի մասին ??? 
Ու Քրիստոնեություննել ումիցա Բառի Բուն իմաստով *Թխել* էտ երեվույթը???

----------


## Հայկօ

> մեծ դատաստանի օրն է լինելու ու բոլորս կանգնելու ենք նրա առաջ պատասխան տալու մեր գործերի համար


Բա մեր գործերը Իրեն ի՞նչ:
Վատն էինք, թող չստեղծեր:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Vaho

[QUOTE=Հայկօ;1480509]Աստված ինչու՞ է քեզ փորձանքի մեջ գցում ու հետո փրկում  :Xeloq:  :Bad: /QUOT E]

մի փոքր ուղղում  Աստված փորձանքի մեջ չի քցում, եթե ընկնում ենք ել ապա էնքան որ կարողանանք դրանից ազատվել ել այսինքն Աստված մարդուն իր կարողությունից ավել թույլ չի տա վոր փորձվի, և հետո ել եթե փորձում միյայն նրա համար վոր ավելի առաջ տանի քեզ եթե փորձությանը համբերես

----------


## Vaho

> Բա մեր գործերը Իրեն ի՞նչ:
> Վատն էինք, թող չստեղծեր:


Նա քեզ վատը չի ստեղծել

----------


## Vaho

> Տեղյակես գոնե ովա առաջինը ասել մեծ դատաստանի մասին ??? 
> Ու Քրիստոնեություննել ումիցա Բառի Բուն իմաստով *Թխել* էտ երեվույթը???


Հայտնության գրքի մեջից եմ ասում

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> մեծ դատաստանի օրն է լինելու ու բոլորս կանգնելու ենք նրա առաջ պատասխան տալու մեր գործերի համար


Մի հարց, եթե լավ ես հասկանում հավատքի հարցերից. ըստ քեզ, եթե ես ամբողջ կյանքս ապրել եմ որպես բարոյական մարդ՝ պատասխանատու իմ մտքի ու խղճի առջեւ, Աստված Մեծ դատաստանի օրը ինչպես կվարվի իմ հետ:

----------


## Terminator

> Եթե ես կարողանայի ասել, թե ինչ կար տիեզերքից առաջ, ապա ինձ մոտ հարց կառաջանար, թե ինչ կար այդ առաջից առաջից առաջ ու այդպես շարունակ: Խնդիրն էլ հենց կայանում է սրանում. այն ինչը մարդը չի կարողանում հասկաալ գիտականորեն, վերագրում է հավատին: Ինչքան ընդլայնվում են գիտության շրջանակները, այնքան նեղանում են հավատի շրջանակներ: Ուզում եմ մի հարց տալ քեզ. դու գիտե՞ս, թե ինչ է անձրեւը եւ ինչպես է այն առաջանում:


ՀԱ, գիտեմ՝ գոլորշիացումից:
Ի դեպ, որոշ գիտնականներ, ինչքան շատ բացահյտումներ է արվում գիտության մեջ, սկսում են հավատալ Աստծու գիտությանը, որովհետև համարում են, որ միայն Նա կարող էր ստեղծել այդպես կատարելություն, օրինակ բերելով մարդու ԴՆԹ-ն… 

Ի դեպ ոչ բոլոր գիտնականներն են ընդունում մեծ պայթյունը կամ էլ դրա հեղինակը նույնպես եղել է Աստված, եթե դա այդպես է…  




> Աստված Մեծ պայթյունից է՞ առաջացել: Թե՞ Մեծ պայթյունն ինքն է արել: Սկզբում Աստված է՞ր, թե՞ Տիեզերքը: Եթե Աստված ամենուր է, իսկ սկզբում ոչ մի բան չկար, ապա սկզբում Աստված որտե՞ղ էր


Ի դեպ, որոշ գիտնականներ, դեմ են դրան կամ եթե դա յդպես է, ապա դրա հեղինակը Աստվածն է եղել, հավանաբար: Բա այդ դեպքում տիեզերքն ուր էր :Smile: , հավանաբար դու ճիշտ չես հասկացել այդ խոսքերը… ոչ թէ տիեզերքն է առաջացել, այլ մոլորակներն են առաջացել ՄԵԾ ՊԱՅթՅՈՒՆԻՑ, բայց չեմ ուզում շեղվել թեմայից…

----------


## Morpheus_NS

[QUOTE=Vro;1480541]


> Աստված ինչու՞ է քեզ փորձանքի մեջ գցում ու հետո փրկում /QUOT E]
> 
> մի փոքր ուղղում  Աստված փորձանքի մեջ չի քցում, եթե ընկնում ենք ել ապա էնքան որ կարողանանք դրանից ազատվել ել այսինքն Աստված մարդուն իր կարողությունից ավել թույլ չի տա վոր փորձվի, և հետո ել եթե փորձում միյայն նրա համար վոր ավելի առաջ տանի քեզ եթե փորձությանը համբերես


Իսկ Աստված մարդուն ինչու՞ կատարյալ չի ստեղծել:

Հ.Գ. Վրոն մենակով չի հասցնում բոլորիս հարցերին պատասխանի, Հրայրը այստեղ չի՞:

----------


## Հայկօ

> մի փոքր ուղղում  Աստված փորձանքի մեջ չի քցում, եթե ընկնում ենք ել ապա էնքան որ կարողանանք դրանից ազատվել ել այսինքն Աստված մարդուն իր կարողությունից ավել թույլ չի տա վոր փորձվի, և հետո ել եթե փորձում միյայն նրա համար վոր ավելի առաջ տանի քեզ եթե փորձությանը համբերես


Այսինքն՝ աշխարհում ամենագո ու ամենազոր Աստծու կամքից անկախ բաներ է՞լ են կատարվում  :Xeloq: :

Իսկ զոռով-շառով մարդուն առաջ հրելու փոխարեն ավելի հեշտ չէ՞ր նրան միանգամից առջևում ստեղծելը:

Ադամի մեջ մեղքի գաղափարն ո՞վ է ստեղծել: Ինչու՞ էր Ադամը Աստծու պատկերով և նմանությամբ, սակայն՝ մեղսունակ ստեղծվել: Ո՞վ է մեղավոր ու պատասխանատու Ադամի մեղքի համար: Ադամը չէ՝ հաստատ. ինքը մեղավոր չէ, որ իրեն այդպիսին են ստեղծել: Նաև՝ ինքը չի խնդրել, որ իրեն ստեղծեն, այսինքն՝ պատասխանատու չէ ոչ ոքի առջև:

----------


## Vaho

> Մի հարց, եթե լավ ես հասկանում հավատքի հարցերից. ըստ քեզ, եթե ես ամբողջ կյանքս ապրել եմ որպես բարոյական մարդ՝ պատասխանատու իմ մտքի ու խղճի առջեւ, Աստված Մեծ դատաստանի օրը ինչպես կվարվի իմ հետ:


Դու մտածում՞ ես թե կարամ ասեմ Աստված ոնց է վարվելու սրա կամ նրա հետ, չե ես Աստծո մտքինը չգիտեմ, բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ, <ոչ ոք չի գնա երկնքի արքայության մեջ եթե ոչ ինձանով> սա Հիսուս Քրիստոսի խոսքերն են

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ՀԱ, գիտեմ՝ գոլորշիացումից:


Իսկ գիտես, որ մի ժամանակ դա Աստվածների տրամադրության հետ էին կապում, քանի որ այլ կերպ չէին կարողանում բացատրել: Հուսով եմ՝ հասկացար ասածս: :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> Նա քեզ վատը չի ստեղծել


Նա մարդուն վատը չի ստեղծել, բայց մարդը մեղքով է ծնվում :Smile:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Նա քեզ վատը չի ստեղծել


Իսկ եթե ես, դու, երրորդը վատը չենք, ինչու՞ է մարդկանց մի մասը Դժոխք ընկնում: Լավը լինոլու համա՞ր: Կա՞ արդյոք «ավելի լավը» ու «սակավ լավը»  :Xeloq: :

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Դու մտածում՞ ես թե կարամ ասեմ Աստված ոնց է վարվելու սրա կամ նրա հետ, չե ես Աստծո մտքինը չգիտեմ, բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ, <ոչ ոք չի գնա երկնքի արքայության մեջ եթե ոչ ինձանով> սա Հիսուս Քրիստոսի խոսքերն են


Ուզում եմ իմանամ, թե կոնկրետ այս դեպքերի համար Աստվածաշնչում ինչ է գրված: Բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները այնտեղ չե՞ն:

----------


## Vaho

> Այսինքն՝ աշխարհում ամենագո ու ամենազոր Աստծու կամքից անկախ բաներ է՞լ են կատարվում :
> 
> Իսկ զոռով-շառով մարդուն առաջ հրելու փոխարեն ավելի հեշտ չէ՞ր նրան միանգամից առջևում ստեղծելը:
> 
> Ադամի մեջ մեղքի գաղափարն ո՞վ է ստեղծել: Ինչու՞ էր Ադամը Աստծու պատկերով և նմանությամբ, սակայն՝ մեղսունակ ստեղծվել: Ո՞վ է մեղավոր ու պատասխանատու Ադամի մեղքի համար: Ադամը չէ՝ հաստատ. ինքը մեղավոր չէ, որ իրեն այդպիսին են ստեղծել: Նաև՝ ինքը չի խնդրել, որ իրեն ստեղծեն, այսինքն՝ պատասխանատու չէ ոչ ոքի առջև:


Միանշանակ սատանան է մեղավորը այս ամենի :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Mogus

> Հայտնության գրքի մեջից եմ ասում





> Զրադաշտնա առաջինը ասել որ՝
> 1.	Արարիչը մեկնա.
> 2.	Զրադաշտի 3 կանոնները աստվածապաշտ մարդու համար «Բարի Միտք, Բարի Ղոսք, Բարի Գործեր»
> 3.	Որ կա դժողք կա դրաղ ու կա քավարան
> 4.	Որ կգա Փրկիչ «Սոաշյանտ» 
> 5.	Որ կգա ժամանակ որ երկրի վրա կտիրի Բարու բացառձակ իշխանությունը, որ աստծո հրեշտակները կգան ու կկռվեն չարի դեմ ու բոլլոր մեռելները հարություն կառնեն ու կլինի մեծ դատաստանի օր.
> 6.	Որ կա ետմահյա դատաստան. Որ հոքու ետմահյա կայնքը կախվածա մարդու երկրային կյանքի գործերից.
> 7.	Արքելելա ցանկացաց տեսակի կենդանական զոհաբերությունները. Աստծուն զոհաբերելեն միայն բուսականություն. Ինչը որ չենք տեսնում ոչ հրեաների մոտ. Եվս մեկ անգամեմ շեշտում արգելելա զոհաբերությունները Քրիստոսից եթե ոչ հազարավոր տարիներ ապա գոնե հազար տարի առաջ.


Որ ետքան բան գիտեիր, խի եիր թույլ տալիս որ մինչեվ ես վերջերս Մոնոլոգ մնար ես թեման ??? Ես Գրեեմ ես Կարդամ Եսել Ուրախանամ ????  :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

> Ուզում եմ իմանամ, թե կոնկրետ այս դեպքերի համար Աստվածաշնչում ինչ է գրված: Բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները այնտեղ չե՞ն:


Այո հենց էտ գրածս աստվածաշնչից էր, բայց կներես համարը հիմա չեմ հիշում :Blush:

----------


## Vaho

> Այո հենց էտ գրածս աստվածաշնչից էր, բայց կներես համարը հիմա չեմ հիշում


իչքան հիշում եմ մաթևոս ավետարանի մեջէ գրած

----------


## Terminator

> Իսկ գիտես, որ մի ժամանակ դա Աստվածների տրամադրության հետ էին կապում, քանի որ այլ կերպ չէին կարողանում բացատրել: Հուսով եմ՝ հասկացար ասածս:


Հա պարզ է, բայց դու կարծում եմ, որ հավատում ես նրան, որ այդ ամենը ինչ-որ գերբնական երևույթի արդյունք են չե, չէ-որ տիեզերքում ինքն իրեն չեր կարող առաջանալ մոլորակներ և այլն ու մարդիկ դրան անվանում են Աստված, այդ գերբնական ուժին:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Այո հենց էտ գրածս աստվածաշնչից էր, բայց կներես համարը հիմա չեմ հիշում


Հիմա իմ հարցի պատասխանը Աստվածաշնչում կա՞, թե՞ ոչ:

----------


## Հայկօ

> ՀԱ, գիտեմ՝ գոլորշիացումից:
> Ի դեպ, որոշ գիտնականներ, ինչքան շատ բացահյտումներ է արվում գիտության մեջ, սկսում են հավատալ Աստծու գիտությանը, որովհետև համարում են, որ միայն Նա կարող էր ստեղծել այդպես կատարելություն, օրինակ բերելով մարդու ԴՆԹ-ն… 
> 
> Ի դեպ ոչ բոլոր գիտնականներն են ընդունում մեծ պայթյունը կամ էլ դրա հեղինակը նույնպես եղել է Աստված, եթե դա այդպես է…  
> 
> Ի դեպ, որոշ գիտնականներ, դեմ են դրան կամ եթե դա յդպես է, ապա դրա հեղինակը Աստվածն է եղել, հավանաբար: Բա այդ դեպքում տիեզերքն ուր էր, հավանաբար դու ճիշտ չես հասկացել այդ խոսքերը… *ոչ թէ տիեզերքն է առաջացել, այլ մոլորակներն են առաջացել ՄԵԾ ՊԱՅթՅՈՒՆԻՑ, բայց չեմ ուզում շեղվել թեմայից…*


Կատարելություն չէ, իրադարձությունների պատահական բարենպաստ ընթացք է:

Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ՝ եթե չես ուզում սատանի մայլում քյանդրբազություն անել, ավելի լավ է՝ Մեծ պայթյունից չխորանաս  :Smile: : Մոլորակների մասին ասածդ բացարձակ սխալ էր:

----------


## Vaho

> Հիմա իմ հարցի պատասխանը Աստվածաշնչում կա՞, թե՞ ոչ:


այո

----------


## Հայկօ

> Միանշանակ սատանան է մեղավորը այս ամենի


Սատանային Աստված չի ստեղծե՞լ: Սատանան ընկած հրեշտակ է, չէ՞: Ինչու՞ էր ինքն էդքան ընկնավոր  :Xeloq: :

Ու ընդհանրապես ամեն ինչ Աստված չի ստեղծե՞լ:
Ամեն ինչ Իր կամքով չի կատարվու՞մ:

----------


## Terminator

> Իսկ եթե ես, դու, երրորդը վատը չենք, ինչու՞ է մարդկանց մի մասը Դժոխք ընկնում: Լավը լինոլու համա՞ր: Կա՞ արդյոք «ավելի լավը» ու «սակավ լավը» :


Մեղք գործելու համար է ընկնում դժոխք, մարդը: Բայց կատարյալ մարդ էլ չկա, որովհետև նա մեղքով է ծնվում, բայց մի հարց.
մարդ ինչի համար պետք է պատասխան տա այն բանի համար, ինչը ինքը չի արել, այսինքն Ադամական մեղքի համար…

----------


## Vaho

> Հերիք չի ստեղծելա խելքա տվել, *Խիղճա* տվել հիմի ել բան ու գոռծ պտի թողի որ մեզ փրկի ու մեր Աղոտքները լսի  որ ես նոր տարի ձմեռ պապին մեզ թազա Նիվա բերի, Դոռդ Ջհար


Հավատա վոր քո համար ամեն բան կթողի Աստված ու քո բոլոր աղոտքներին բացի լսելու կտա նաև պատասխան

----------


## Mogus

> Սատանային Աստված չի ստեղծե՞լ: Սատանան ընկած հրեշտակ է, չէ՞: Ինչու՞ էր ինքն էդքան ընկնավոր :
> 
> Ու ընդհանրապես ամեն ինչ Աստված չի ստեղծե՞լ:
> Ամեն ինչ Իր կամքով չի կատարվու՞մ:


*1024%* 
Օրինակ Չարը!!!

----------


## Vaho

> Սատանային Աստված չի ստեղծե՞լ: Սատանան ընկած հրեշտակ է, չէ՞: Ինչու՞ էր ինքն էդքան ընկնավոր :
> 
> Ու ընդհանրապես ամեն ինչ Աստված չի ստեղծե՞լ:
> Ամեն ինչ Իր կամքով չի կատարվու՞մ:


Հա ընկած հրեշտակ է լուսբեր անունով, բայց դե ինքն էր մեղվոր որ ընկավ, ուզեցավ Աստծո պես լինել նրա փառքը ունենալ, ու հենց էտ բանը ցանկացավ ընկավ երկնքից

----------


## Terminator

> Կատարելություն չէ, իրադարձությունների պատահական բարենպաստ ընթացք է:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ՝ եթե չես ուզում սատանի մայլում քյանդրբազություն անել, ավելի լավ է՝ Մեծ պայթյունից չխորանաս : Մոլորակների մասին ասածդ բացարձակ սխալ էր:


Բա իրադարձությունների պատահական բարենպաստ ընթացքն էլ մարդիկ վերագրում են Աստծուն, այսինքն հենց դա է եղել Նրա կամքով: :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> այո


Եվ ո՞րն է այն:

----------


## Vaho

> Մեղք գործելու համար է ընկնում դժոխք, մարդը: Բայց կատարյալ մարդ էլ չկա, որովհետև նա մեղքով է ծնվում, բայց մի հարց.
> մարդ ինչի համար պետք է պատասխան տա այն բանի համար, ինչը ինքը չի արել, այսինքն Ադամական մեղքի համար…


Մարդ իր մեղքի համար է պատասխան տալու, չասես թե անմեղներ կան, որտեվ գիրքն ասում է արդար չկա մեկնել չկա

----------


## Vaho

> Եվ ո՞րն է այն:


Ես ասել էի որ ԱՍտծո արքայություն վոչվոչ չի մտնի եթե վոչ միյայն Քրիստոսով, իսկ արդար մարդ չկա երկրի վրա

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մարդ իր մեղքի համար է պատասխան տալու, չասես թե անմեղներ կան, որտեվ գիրքն ասում է արդար չկա մեկնել չկա


Իսկ նորածինի մահը ինչու՞ է Աստված թույլ տալիս:

----------


## Terminator

> Հա ընկած հրեշտակ է լուսբեր անունով, բայց դե ինքն էր մեղվոր որ ընկավ, ուզեցավ Աստծո պես լինել նրա փառքը ունենալ, ու հենց էտ բանը ցանկացավ ընկավ երկնքից


Բա դուրս է գալիս, որ Աստված լինելով Ամենակարող, չի կարողացել ստեղծել կատարյալը. ստեղծել է ընկած հրեշտակներ, մեղքերով լի մարդիկ, երկիր և այլն, որի համար նա բազմիցս նշել է (Ծննդոց գիրք) :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

> Հա. 
> Գիտես խիեմ ասում???
> Որովհետեվ էտքան ժամանակ չկա մի բանը մի քանի անքամ գրելու.
> նենց բաներես ասում որոնց մասին միքանի եջ առաչ գրել եմ.


Բայց ես չեմ կարդացել խոստանում եմ վաղը կարդամ, հիմա ուշա իսկ ես վաղը շուտ գործի եմ

----------


## Հայկօ

> բայց մի հարց.
> մարդ ինչի համար պետք է պատասխան տա այն բանի համար, ինչը ինքը չի արել, այսինքն Ադամական մեղքի համար…


Եսի՞մ, դու չգիտե՞ս  :Xeloq: :



> Հա ընկած հրեշտակ է լուսբեր անունով, բայց դե ինքն էր մեղվոր որ ընկավ, ուզեցավ Աստծո պես լինել նրա փառքը ունենալ, ու հենց էտ բանը ցանկացավ ընկավ երկնքից


Հա դե, Լյուցիֆեր... Իր էդ ցանկությունն ո՞վ էր իր մեջ սերմանել: Նախադրյալները որտեղի՞ց կային  :Xeloq: :



> Բա իրադարձությունների պատահական բարենպաստ ընթացքն էլ մարդիկ վերագրում են Աստծուն, այսինքն հենց դա է եղել Նրա կամքով:


Ես դա վերագրում եմ պատահականությանը: Ես մարդ եմ: Հետևաբար՝ բոլոր մարդիկ չէ, որ դա Աստծուն են վերագրում: Այսինքն՝ ասածդ ճիշտ համարվել չի կարող  :Xeloq: :

----------


## Terminator

> Մարդ իր մեղքի համար է պատասխան տալու, չասես թե անմեղներ կան, որտեվ գիրքն ասում է արդար չկա մեկնել չկա


Գիտեմ շատ լավ այդ տողերը, :Smile:  և ցավոք Ադամական մեղքի պատճառով

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բա դուրս է գալիս, որ Աստված լինելով Ամենակարող, չի կարողացել ստեղծել կատարյալը. ստեղծել է ընկած հրեշտակներ, մեղքերով լի մարդիկ, երկիր և այլն, որի համար նա բազմիցս նշել է (Ծննդոց գիրք)


Ըհը՜: Կամա՜ց-կամա՜ց կողմնորոշվում ես  :Smile: :

Հ.Գ. Մոռացա էս սմայլիկը դնեմ՝  :Xeloq: :

----------

VisTolog (29.12.2010)

----------


## Vaho

[QUOTE=Հայկօ

Հա դե, Լյուցիֆեր... Իր էդ ցանկությունն ո՞վ էր իր մեջ սերմանել: Նախադրյալները որտեղի՞ց կային  :Xeloq:  :Bad: /QUOTE]

ինչ սերմանել քեզ թվումա թե հիմի մենք ինչ մտածում են էդ Աստված հա՞ մեզ դրդեց ըտենց մտածենք

----------


## Vaho

[QUOTE=Հայկօ

Հա դե, Լյուցիֆեր... Իր էդ ցանկությունն ո՞վ էր իր մեջ սերմանել: Նախադրյալները որտեղի՞ց կային  :Xeloq:  :Bad: /QUOTE]

ինչ սերմանել քեզ թվումա թե հիմի մենք ինչ մտածում են էդ Աստված հա՞ մեզ դրդեց ըտենց մտածենք, ինքը ցանկացավ Աստված հո մտքի վրա չի բռնանում, նա տվելա ազատ մտածելու և որոշում կայացնելու իրավունք բոլորին եթե այպես աներ որ սաղ իրա ուզածով մտածեին « ինչը կարար աներ» ապա դա անարդար կլիներ, իսկ Աստված արդար Աստված է

----------


## Terminator

> Կատարելություն չէ, իրադարձությունների պատահական բարենպաստ ընթացք է:


Ի դեպ, դու գիտես, որ գիտությունը ապացուցում է, որ իրոք ՄԵԾ ՋՐՀԵՂԵՂԸ եղել է, ու մարդիկ էլ, կարող էին այդ ժամանակաշրջանում ապրել մինչև 900 տարի, ըստ կլիմայի :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

> Իսկ նորածինի մահը ինչու՞ է Աստված թույլ տալիս:


Չգիտեմ, բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ Աստված ամեն բան հսկում է և լավ գիտի թե ինչ է անում, ու համել նորածինները դժողք չեն գնում, տերը նրանց վերցնում է իր մոտ :Ok:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ի դեպ, դու գիտես, որ գիտությունը ապացուցում է, որ իրոք ՄԵԾ ՋՐՀԵՂԵՂԸ եղել է, ու մարդիկ էլ, կարող էին այդ ժամանակաշրջանում ապրել մինչև 900 տարի, ըստ կլիմայի


Ե՞վ: Հենց որ մեկը գավազանով ծովը կիսի, հետո ջուրը գինի դարձնի, հետո եղջերափողով պարիսպ կործանի, հետո կավից մարդ սարքի, հետո համբարձվի երկինք, այ էդ ժամանակ կարող է սկսեմ շա՜տ քիչ կասկածել, որ մի բան էն չի  :Xeloq: : Իսկ հիմա՝ հազար ներողություն:

Դինոզավրերի մասին Աստվածաշնչում ինչու՞ ոչ մի բան չկա գրած  :Xeloq: :

----------


## Vaho

> Բա դուրս է գալիս, որ Աստված լինելով Ամենակարող, չի կարողացել ստեղծել կատարյալը. ստեղծել է ընկած հրեշտակներ, մեղքերով լի մարդիկ, երկիր և այլն, որի համար նա բազմիցս նշել է (Ծննդոց գիրք)


Չե Աստված ստեղծել է կատարյալ հրեշտակներ հետո են նրանք ընկել, ընկած չի ստեղծել :Wink:

----------


## Terminator

> Եսի՞մ, դու չգիտե՞ս :


Ըստ Աստվածաշնչի չէ… :Smile: 




> Ես դա վերագրում եմ պատահականությանը: Ես մարդ եմ: Հետևաբար՝ բոլոր մարդիկ չէ, որ դա Աստծուն են վերագրում: Այսինքն՝ ասածդ ճիշտ համարվել չի կարող :


 Բայց ես քեզ նկատի չունեյի, ես նկատի ունեյի Աստծուն հավատացողներին :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Չգիտեմ, բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ Աստված ամեն բան հսկում է և լավ գիտի թե ինչ է անում, ու համել նորածինները դժողք չեն գնում, տերը նրանց վերցնում է իր մոտ


Իսկ ինչքանով է արդար, որ մեկը մի օր ապրելու իրավունք չի ստանում, իսկ մյուսը, 100 տարի էթ ապրում:

հ.գ. գնացի քնելու

----------


## Հայկօ

> ինչ սերմանել քեզ թվումա թե հիմի մենք ինչ մտածում են էդ Աստված հա՞ մեզ դրդեց ըտենց մտածենք, ինքը ցանկացավ Աստված հո մտքի վրա չի բռնանում, նա տվելա ազատ մտածելու և որոշում կայացնելու իրավունք բոլորին եթե այպես աներ որ սաղ իրա ուզածով մտածեին « ինչը կարար աներ» ապա դա անարդար կլիներ, իսկ Աստված արդար Աստված է


Եթե մեր կամքը ազատ է, ապա ինչու՞ ենք Աստծու կամքին հակառակվելու դեպքում պատժվում: Եթե կա պատիժ, ապա էլ ի՞նչ ազատություն: Պողոսը, օրինակ, ազատ է մեխը մտցնելու եռաֆազ կաբելի մեջ, պարզապես դրանից հետո կմեռնի (փոքրիկ թերություն է, իհարկե): Սա ազատությու՞ն է, թե՞ ոչ  :Xeloq: :

----------


## Mogus

> Իսկ նորածինի մահը ինչու՞ է Աստված թույլ տալիս:


Թույլ չի տալիս Է!!! 
Հենց ինքնա սպանում նորածիններին. Հենց են հին Կտակարանի մեջ!!!
Բայցդե էտ Յեհովայապաշտների Աստվածը  :LOL: 

*Մի խնդրանք ու ես ել գնամ, եկեք Աստված ասելով նշենք ելի թե ում Աստվածը. Կամ ում պատկերացրած Աստվածը.
*

----------


## Vaho

> Եթե մեր կամքը ազատ է, ապա ինչու՞ ենք Աստծու կամքին հակառակվելու դեպքում պատժվում: Եթե կա պատիժ, ապա էլ ի՞նչ ազատություն: Պողոսը, օրինակ, ազատ է մեխը մտցնելու եռաֆազ կաբելի մեջ, պարզապես դրանից հետո կմեռնի (փոքրիկ թերություն է, իհարկե): Սա ազատությու՞ն է, թե՞ ոչ :


Բայց ետ պատիժը քո համար է քո փրկության համար որ կանգնես ճիշտ ուղու վրա, որ տարբերես բարին չարից, և համել էտ սկի պատիժել չի, ասենք ծնողի պատժածի նման մի բան

----------


## Հայկօ

> Չե Աստված ստեղծել է կատարյալ հրեշտակներ հետո են նրանք ընկել, ընկած չի ստեղծել


Եթե կատարյալ էին, ապա ինչու՞ ընկան:

Եթե Աստված մտադիր էր նրանց կատարյալ ստեղծելու, ապա ինչու՞ չստեղծեց: Չկարողացա՞վ  :Xeloq: :

Եթե կարող էր, ապա ինչու՞ հենց սկզբից կատարյալ չստեղծեց:



Մի հատ էսպիսի հարց. Բուռատինոն մեղավո՞ր էր, որ ինքն անդուր, դյուրահավատ, փայտե տիկնիկ էր: Թե՞ իրեն Կառլոն էր էդպիսին քանդակել: Եթե Բուռատինոն իր երկար սուր քթով պատահմամբ մարդ սպաներ, դու ու՞մ կմեղադրեիր, իրե՞ն, թե՞ Կառլոյին:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բայց ետ պատիժը քո համար է քո փրկության համար որ կանգնես ճիշտ ուղու վրա, որ տարբերես բարին չարից, և համել էտ սկի պատիժել չի, ասենք ծնողի պատժածի նման մի բան


Թո՛ղ հենց սկզբից ինձ փրկված ստեղծեր: Աստված ինչ-որ սպորտային հաճու՞յք է ստանում փրկման պրոցեսից, թե՞ արդյունքն է կարևոր: Եթե այո, ապա ինչու՞ հենց միանգամից էնպիսին չի ստեղծել, ինչպիսին որ կցանկանար, որ լինեի:

Ծծմբի կաթսաներն ու հավերժական լացն ու ատամների կրճտոցը ծնողական պատի՞ժ են  :Xeloq: :

----------


## Mogus

> Եթե կատարյալ էին, ապա ինչու՞ ընկան:
> 
> Եթե Աստված մտադիր էր նրանց կատարյալ ստեղծելու, ապա ինչու՞ չստեղծեց: Չկարողացա՞վ :
> 
> Եթե կարող էր, ապա ինչու՞ հենց սկզբից կատարյալ չստեղծեց:
> 
> 
> 
> Մի հատ էսպիսի հարց. Բուռատինոն մեղավո՞ր էր, որ ինքն անդուր, դյուրահավատ, փայտե տիկնիկ էր: Թե՞ իրեն Կառլոն էր էդպիսին քանդակել: Եթե Բուռատինոն իր երկար սուր քթով պատահմամբ մարդ սպաներ, դու ու՞մ կմեղադրեիր, իրե՞ն, թե՞ Կառլոյին:


Սուտա!!! տենց ասվումա Մարդուն Ճոռտացնելու ու Եկեղեցեու Ոչխարը դառցնելու համար! Ու ավելի մեծ մեխք չկա քանց ասել թե աստված վատ բանա ստեղծել!!!
Ու ոչմի երեխա ել մեղավոր չի ծնվում ՍՈՒՏԱ!
Ու աստծուց վախենալ պետք չի!!!
Աստծուն Սիրելա պետք! Ու նրա ստեղծած ամենինչնել Կատարյալա!!!!

----------


## Terminator

> Ե՞վ: Հենց որ մեկը գավազանով ծովը կիսի, հետո ջուրը գինի դարձնի, հետո եղջերափողով պարիսպ կործանի, հետո կավից մարդ սարքի, հետո համբարձվի երկինք, այ էդ ժամանակ կարող է սկսեմ շա՜տ քիչ կասկածել, որ մի բան էն չի : Իսկ հիմա՝ հազար ներողություն:
> 
> Դինոզավրերի մասին Աստվածաշնչում ինչու՞ ոչ մի բան չկա գրած :


Բայց նաև կարելի է բացատրել ԿԱրմիր ծովի կիսվելը, ի դեպ գիտնականներն հայտնապերել են մոտ այդ ժամանակաշրջանին համապատասխան, նմուշներ, որը վերաբերվում է եգիպտական զինվորներին, այսինքն հայտնաբերել են հռոմեացի զինվորներից ինչ-ինչ մնացորդներ… Ջուրը գինի դարձնել կարող է նաև մի հասարակ Հիպնոսող, այսինքն որ մարդիկ կարծեն, որ իրենց խմած ջուրը ընտիր գինի է…Կավի մասին դժվարանում եմ ասել…Իսկ Յոգերը նույնպես կարող են բարձրանալ երկինք…

ՀԳ. Ի դեպ, գիտնականները կասկածում էին, դարեր շարունակ, նաև Սոդոմ-Գոմոր քաղաքների և նրա իրական լինելու փաստը, բայց վերջերս հայտնաբերել են այդ քաղաքի ավերակները և պարզել, որ իրոք այդ քաղաքները կործանվել են… ատոմային ռումբից, այսինքն ավերվելու պատճառը նման է ատոմային ռումբի արած ավերածությանը:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Սուտա!!! տենց ասվումա Մարդուն Ճոռտացնելու ու Եկեղեցեու Ոչխարը դառցնելու համար! Ու ավելի մեծ մեխք չկա քանց ասել թե աստված վատ բանա ստեղծել!!!
> Ու ոչմի երեխա ել մեղավոր չի ծնվում ՍՈՒՏԱ!
> Ու աստծուց վախենալ պետք չի!!!
> Աստծուն Սիրելա պետք! Ու նրա ստեղծած ամենինչնել Կատարյալա!!!!


Հը՞ն  :Xeloq: :

----------


## Terminator

> Ու ոչմի երեխա ել մեղավոր չի ծնվում ՍՈՒՏԱ!
> Ու աստծուց վախենալ պետք չի!!!


Աստվածաշունչն է ասում, որ մարդը հենց մեղքով է ծնվում, այսինքն ադամական մեղքով…
Այն դեպքում, եթե չես ապաշխարհել և գոնե ադամական մեղքից չես ազատվել :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Աստվածաշունչն է ասում, որ մարդը հենց մեղքով է ծնվում, այսինքն ադամական մեղքով…
> Այն դեպքում, եթե չես ապաշխարհել և գոնե ադամական մեղքից չես ազատվել


Ադամը ինձ ի՞նչ  :Xeloq: : Ես՝ ուր, Ադամը՝ ուր:

Հա բա համ էլ ասվում ա, որ որդիներն իրենց հայրերի մեղքերի համար պատասխան չպիտի տան: Կամ էլ՝ պատասխանեն մինչև յոթերորդ սերունդ, արդեն լավ չեմ հիշում: Բայց դե՝ մեկ ա  :Xeloq: :

----------


## Terminator

> Ադամը ինձ ի՞նչ : Ես՝ ուր, Ադամը՝ ուր:


Բայց Ադամը համարվում է մարդկության նախահայրը, ահա նաև Ըստ Աստվածաշնչի դու էլ ես կապված նրա հետ, նաև մեղքով :Sad:  :Smile: 




> Հա բա համ էլ ասվում ա, որ որդիներն իրենց հայրերի մեղքերի համար պատասխան չպիտի տան: Կամ էլ՝ պատասխանեն մինչև յոթերորդ սերունդ, արդեն լավ չեմ հիշում: Բայց դե՝ մեկ ա


Ըստ Աստծո և Աստվածաշնչի, մեկ չի, Ադամը նաև քո նախահյրն է եղել և քո բերած օրինակներն էլ չի վերաբերվում Նրան և այդ Գրքին, նենց որ, դու էլ ես Աստծո համար մեղավոր, գոնե միայն Ադամական մեղքով… :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բայց Ադամը համարվում է մարդկության նախահայրը, ահա նաև Ըստ Աստվածաշնչի դու էլ ես կապված նրա հետ, նաև մեղքով
> 
> Ըստ Աստծո և Աստվածաշնչի, մեկ չի, Ադամը նաև քո նախահյրն է եղել և քո բերած օրինակներն էլ չի վերաբերվում Նրան և այդ Գրքին, նենց որ, դու էլ ես Աստծո համար մեղավոր, գոնե միայն Ադամական մեղքով…


Ինչու՞, էդ խնձորը ես ե՞մ կծել:

Ձեր հաևան Վաղոն եթե հանկարծ գողություն անի, ու եթե հանկարծ գան ձեր ամբողջ շենքին քսան տարի տան, ինչ է թե՝ Վաղոյի հարևաններն եք, դա արդար կլինի՞:

Ես ի՛մ արածների համար եմ պատասխանատու: Իմ երեխաների արածների համար պատասխանատու կլինեմ: Ու վերջ:

----------


## Terminator

> Ինչու՞, էդ խնձորը ես ե՞մ կծել:
> 
> Ձեր հաևան Վաղոն եթե հանկարծ գողություն անի, ու եթե հանկարծ գան ձեր ամբողջ շենքին քսան տարի տան, ինչ է թե՝ Վաղոյի հարևաններն եք, դա արդար կլինի՞:
> 
> Ես ի՛մ արածների համար եմ պատասխանատու: Իմ երեխաների արածների համար պատասխանատու կլինեմ: Ու վերջ:


Բայց նա ընդամենը հարևան է իսկ Աստծու աչքում (ՄԵՉԲԵՐՈՒՄ՝ Աստվածաշնչից) դու էլ ես ՄԵՂԱՎՈՐ, որովհետև ԱԴամը «աններելի» մեղք է գործել և բոլոր հետնորդներն էլ պատժվելու են դրա համար :Angry2: , այդ իսկ պատճառով էլ, նա զոհաբերեց իր ՄԻԱԾԻՆ ՈՐԴՈՒՆ՝ ՀԻՍՈՒՍԻՆ և միայն նրան ընդունելով կարող ես ազատվել դրանից, թէ չէ դրա համար էլ ես պատասխանատու, հ :Smile: աաաաաաաա :Smile:  :Wink: 

ՀԳ. ՈՐՈՎՀԵՏԵՎ ՆԱ ՔՈ ՆԱ-ԽԱ-ՀԱՅՐՆ Է

----------


## Hrayr

Այդքան էլ այդպես չէ…
Ադամ մեղք գործեց, իսկ մարդը ծնվեց մեղքով։
Ամեն մարդ բնականաբար պատասխանատու է իր արարքների համար, բայց Աստվածաշունչը նշում է բոլորը մեղք գործեցին։
Ադամը մեղք գործեց, մարդը ծնվեց մեղքի բնությունով։ Մարդը անկարող է մեղք չգործել, որովհոտև դա է իր բնությունը, բնույթը, հատկությունը։
Իսկ Աստծո որդին եկավ մարդուն հենց այդ բնությունից ազատելու, մեղքեռին թողություն տալու և իր նախասահմանությանը կանչելու համար։
Նա որ մահը չէր ճանաչում մեր համար մահացավ, քանի որ մեղքի համար պետք է որ մեկը մահանար։
Զգուշացման կարգով ասեմ, որ եթե անտես անենք այդքան մեծ գինը որը վճարվել է մեր համար առանց խտրականության որքան վատ հետևանք կարող է ունենալ…

----------


## Terminator

> Այդքան էլ այդպես չէ…
> Ադամ մեղք գործեց, իսկ մարդը ծնվեց մեղքով։
> Ամեն մարդ բնականաբար պատասխանատու է իր արարքների համար, բայց Աստվածաշունչը նշում է բոլորը մեղք գործեցին։
> Ադամը մեղք գործեց, մարդը ծնվեց մեղքի բնությունով։ Մարդը անկարող է մեղք չգործել, որովհոտև դա է իր բնությունը, բնույթը, հատկությունը։
> Իսկ Աստծո որդին եկավ մարդուն հենց այդ բնությունից ազատելու, մեղքեռին թողություն տալու և իր նախասահմանությանը կանչելու համար։
> Նա որ մահը չէր ճանաչում մեր համար մահացավ, քանի որ մեղքի համար պետք է որ մեկը մահանար։
> Զգուշացման կարգով ասեմ, որ եթե անտես անենք այդքան մեծ գինը որը վճարվել է մեր համար առանց խտրականության որքան վատ հետևանք կարող է ունենալ…


Բայց Աստված Ամենակարող լինելով, ինչի չի կարող վերացնել ընդհանրապես ՄԵՂՔԸ, Չարին, այդ դեպքում կարիք չեր լինի այդպիսի մեծ գին վճարել… Ինչի է Աստված «ջուր լցնում Չարի ջրաղացին», թողնելով ընտրությունը մարդուն, ով հասարակ մահկանացու է միայն և ինչքան էլ թանկ գին վճարվի, մեկ է, մարդը մնում է մարդ և եթե ընդհանրապես կա այդ բառը, ապա նաև կլինի դա երկրի վրա… Եթե Աստված սկզբից (Ադամական մեղքի ժամանակ) վերացներ չարը, այլ ոչ-թէ թողնելով Աշխարհի վերջի ժամանակ, նոր միայն պատժեր Չարին, ապա հիմա ոչ մի մարդ մեղք չեր գործի: :Smile:

----------


## Hrayr

> Բայց Աստված Ամենակարող լինելով, ինչի չի կարող վերացնել ընդհանրապես ՄԵՂՔԸ, Չարին, այդ դեպքում կարիք չեր լինի այդպիսի մեծ գին վճարել… Ինչի է Աստված «ջուր լցնում Չարի ջրաղացին», թողնելով ընտրությունը մարդուն, ով հասարակ մահկանացու է միայն և ինչքան էլ թանկ գին վճարվի, մեկ է, մարդը մնում է մարդ և եթե ընդհանրապես կա այդ բառը, ապա նաև կլինի դա երկրի վրա… Եթե Աստված սկզբից (Ադամական մեղքի ժամանակ) վերացներ չարը, այլ ոչ-թէ թողնելով Աշխարհի վերջի ժամանակ, նոր միայն պատժեր Չարին, ապա հիմա ոչ մի մարդ մեղք չեր գործի:


 Նախ ասեմ որ Աստված չարին չի վճարում…
Աստված սուրբ է ու մեղքը անընդունելի է Նրա համար։ Հա եթե Աստված վերացնի մողքն աշխարհից պետք է վերացնի նաև մեզ, իսկ նախքան դա Նա ցանկանում է մեզ ազատել մեղքից, որպեսզի մեղքի դատապխարտման ժամանակ մենք Իր հետ լինենք…

----------


## Terminator

> Նախ ասեմ որ Աստված չարին չի վճարում…
> Աստված սուրբ է ու մեղքը անընդունելի է Նրա համար։ Հա եթե Աստված վերացնի մողքն աշխարհից պետք է վերացնի նաև մեզ, իսկ նախքան դա Նա ցանկանում է մեզ ազատել մեղքից, որպեսզի մեղքի դատապխարտման ժամանակ մենք Իր հետ լինենք…


Հա, այդ մասին չեի մտածել, բայց Աստված կարող էր հենց սկզբից վերացնել մեղքը, վերացնելով Ընկած Հրեշտակին, որպեսզի հետագայում մարդիկ չգայթակվեյին  նրա սարքած ծուղակներով… :Smile:

----------


## Hrayr

> Հա, այդ մասին չեի մտածել, բայց Աստված կարող էր հենց սկզբից վերացնել մեղքը, վերացնելով Ընկած Հրեշտակին, որպեսզի հետագայում մարդիկ չգայթակվեյին նրա սարքած ծուղակներով…


 Մարդը ընտրեց Աստծուց դուրս կյանքը իսկ դրա համար սատանան ընդամենը գործիք ծառայեց…

----------


## Dorian

Չեք կարծում, որ Աստված ինքը Մարդուն մեղսագործության դրդեց: Եթե բարու ու չարի ծառից չէր կարելի պտուղ քաղել, ուրեմն ինչու Աստված մատնանշեց այդ ծառը, գայթակղելով Մարդուն: :Think:

----------


## Սելավի

> Չեք կարծում, որ Աստված ինքը Մարդուն մեղսագործության դրդեց: Եթե բարու ու չարի ծառից չէր կարելի պտուղ քաղել, ուրեմն ինչու Աստված մատնանշեց այդ ծառը, գայթակղելով Մարդուն:


Dorian  ջան,  իսկ  ինքդ  քեզ  հեչ  հարցրել  էս  էդ  ինչա՞  նշանակում  բարու  ու  չարի  ծառի  պտուղ,  հը՞:  հեչ  մտածել  էս  ինչա՞  ուզում  ասի  դրանով,  միգուցէ  ուրիշ  ենթատեքստ  կա  դրա  տակ  թաքնված:

----------


## Dorian

> Dorian  ջան,  իսկ  ինքդ  քեզ  հեչ  հարցրել  էս  էդ  ինչա՞  նշանակում  բարու  ու  չարի  ծառի  պտուղ,  հը՞:  հեչ  մտածել  էս  ինչա՞  ուզում  ասի  դրանով,  միգուցէ  ուրիշ  ենթատեքստ  կա  դրա  տակ  թաքնված:


Հարցրել եմ: Կարծում եմ ոչ մի ծառ էլ չկար: Մարդ կարար իմանար չարը, միայն համտեսելով այն: Պտուղն ընդամենը պատկերավոր արտահայտություն է: Համտեսել այն, մեղք գործել: Չէ որ երբ Աստված հետապնդեց Ադամին ու նա խույս տալով փակուղի հասավ, կանգ առավ ու Աստված հարցրեց «Ինչու էիր փախչում, եթե ոչինչ չես արել», Ադամը պատասխանեց «Ամոթից էի փախչում, քանզի մերկ եմ» ու Աստված ասեց «Հապա որտեղից գիտես, թե մերկությունն ամոթ է» (հնարավոր է ինչ-որ բան սխալ եմ վերարտադրում, համենայն դեպս իմաստը նույնն ա): Այսինքն Ադամն ու Եվան մեղք գործեցին... Ընդհանրապես, իմ կարծիքով, Աստվածաշնչյան Ադամն ու Եվան մի անձ չեն եղել, ալյ տղամարդու ու կնոջ հավաքական կերպարներ: Ամեն դեպքում Աստված ինքն ա դրդել նրանց մեղքի, ասելով, թե մեղքը որն է... Եթե չասեր, գուցե մտքներով էլ չէր անցնի անել այդ արգելված բանը...

----------


## Վարպետ

*Մոդերատորական: Հաշվի առնելով թեմայում ծավալվող քննարկումների տրամաբանությունը` թեման անվանափոխվում է "Հավատում եք Աստծո գոյությանը":*

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այդքան էլ այդպես չէ…
> *Ադամ մեղք գործեց, իսկ մարդը ծնվեց մեղքով։*
> Ամեն մարդ բնականաբար պատասխանատու է իր արարքների համար, բայց Աստվածաշունչը նշում է բոլորը մեղք գործեցին։
> Ադամը մեղք գործեց, մարդը ծնվեց մեղքի բնությունով։ Մարդը անկարող է մեղք չգործել, որովհոտև դա է իր բնությունը, բնույթը, հատկությունը։
> Իսկ Աստծո որդին եկավ մարդուն հենց այդ բնությունից ազատելու, մեղքեռին թողություն տալու և իր նախասահմանությանը կանչելու համար։
> Նա որ մահը չէր ճանաչում մեր համար մահացավ, քանի որ մեղքի համար պետք է որ մեկը մահանար։
> Զգուշացման կարգով ասեմ, որ եթե անտես անենք այդքան մեծ գինը որը վճարվել է մեր համար առանց խտրականության որքան վատ հետևանք կարող է ունենալ…


Եթե սեքսն ինակատի ունես ապա դա մեղք չի... դա լավ բան է, եթե իհարկե չասենք որ այն բազմացման ամենատարածված միջոցն է: Երեխան մեղքով չի ծնվում... էդ ինչ աստված է որի աչքում երեխան մեղավոր է...մեկ էլ թուրք ենիչերիների աչքում էին երեխաները մեղավոր

----------


## century

Առաջինը մարդ պետք է հասկանա թե ինչ է մեղքը իրենից ներկայացնում հետո ասի թե երեխան մեղքով է ծնվում կամ ոչ: Մեղքը դա միայն այն չէ որ մենք հասկանում ենք որ այս բաը եթե անես մեղք է իսկ եթե ոչ մեղք չէ: Աստվածաշունչը ասում է մարդը մեղքով է ծնվում և դրա հետևանքը բերում է ֆիզիկական մահ: Ինչ որ աստծուց հեռու է դա մեղք է և եթե այսօր մարդիկ մեռնում են ֆիզիկապես դա չի նշանակում որ նրանք ինչ որ սխալ արարք են կատարել որ մահանում են, պարզապես այդ մեղքը կոչվում է անհնազանդություն որը մեզ մարդկությանը փոխանցվել է Ադամի և Եվայի միջոցով և դրա պտուղը ֆիզիկական մահն է որ մենք քաղում ենք: Աշխարհի վրա ամեն մարդ ներառյալ երեխաները ծնվում են մեղքով այսինք անհնազանդությամբ դեպի աստված որը մենք արդեն ժառանգած ենք հնուց և դա անխուսափելի է իհարկե եթե մարդ անհնազանդ մնա և չհավատա աստծուն և Հիսուս Քրիստոսին:

----------


## Second Chance

> Եթե սեքսն ինակատի ունես ապա դա մեղք չի... դա լավ բան է, եթե իհարկե չասենք որ այն բազմացման ամենատարածված միջոցն է: Երեխան մեղքով չի ծնվում... էդ ինչ աստված է որի աչքում երեխան մեղավոր է...մեկ էլ թուրք ենիչերիների աչքում էին երեխաները մեղավոր


Դու սխալ ես հասկացել Հրայրի ասածը
Ոչ թե մեղքի միջոցով է ծնվում այլ մեղավոր բնությամբ որը ժառանգվել է Ադամից ու Եվայից
մարդն իր մեջ ունի այդ ապստամբ բնությունը որը ձգտում ե մեղք գործել

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու սխալ ես հասկացել Հրայրի ասածը
> Ոչ թե մեղքի միջոցով է ծնվում այլ մեղավոր բնությամբ որը ժառանգվել է Ադամից ու Եվայից
> մարդն իր մեջ ունի այդ ապստամբ բնությունը որը ձգտում ե մեղք գործել


Եթե դժվար չէ ասես, թե այդ ի՞նչ մեղք են գործել Ադամն ու Եվան, որ արժանացել են այդ տեսակի դաժան պատժի... դու քո երեխային կպատժեի՞ր նման ձևով

----------


## Second Chance

> Եթե դժվար չէ ասես, թե այդ ի՞նչ մեղք են գործել Ադամն ու Եվան, որ արժանացել են այդ տեսակի դաժան պատժի... դու քո երեխային կպատժեի՞ր նման ձևով


որպեսզի կարճ պատասխանեմ - անհնազանդություն

----------


## Mephistopheles

> որպեսզի կարճ պատասխանեմ - անհնազանդություն


անհնազանդությունը հանցագործություն չի միանշանակ…իսկ եթե է, ապա զանցանք է, շատ հաճախ այն նույնիսկ շատ էլ լավ հատկություն է…ես իմ երեխաներին անհնազանդության համար չեմ սպանել …շատ շատ ականջն եմ քաշել

Այդպիսի աստվածն ավելի սատանայի է հիշեցնում

----------


## century

> անհնազանդությունը հանցագործություն չի միանշանակ…իսկ եթե է, ապա զանցանք է, շատ հաճախ այն նույնիսկ շատ էլ լավ հատկություն է…ես իմ երեխաներին անհնազանդության համար չեմ սպանել …շատ շատ ականջն եմ քաշել
> 
> Այդպիսի աստվածն ավելի սատանայի է հիշեցնում


Հարգելիս իսկ ո՞վ քեզ ասաց որ Աստված անհնազանդներին սպանում է, պարզապես Աստված շանս է տալիս որ մարդ փրկվի իր մեղսալի բնությունից իսկ եթե մարդը մերժում է դա այդ ժամանակ Աստված իր հետ գործ չունի և այդ մարդու մոտ առաջացած մեղքից ծնվում է *ՄԱՀ* և հետո էլ Աստված արդեն չի կարող միջամտել այդ հարցում որովնետև գրված է՝ Աստված ատում է մեղքը բայց սիրում է մեղավորին: Վերջացնելով ասեմ քեզ բարեկամս որ Աստված չի սպանում մարդկանց այլ փորձում է փրկել նրան եթե մարդ հնազանդվի իրեն:  :Smile:

----------

Second Chance (11.01.2009), Բարձրահասակ (12.01.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> ընդհանրապես, "հավատալ Աստծուն" արտահայտությունը ըստ ձեզ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում:


Հարգել ինքտ քեզ

----------


## Hrayr

Էլի չկարողացա անտարբեր լինել...
Ես բազմիցս անդրադարձել եմ ու մեկնաբանել...

Աստված ստեղծել է մարդուն, իր պատկերի նմանությամբ, կատարյալ և սուրբ
Մարդը ունեցել է ազատ կամք իսկ այդ կամքի վրա բռնանող չի եղել
Աստված դրել է կյանքը մարդու առաջ որպեսզի նա ընտրի կյանքը, այսինքն իր մեջ բնակվի, իսկ մարդը մերժել է դա ընտրելով Աստծուց դուրս կյանքը որը հենց մահն է...

Հիմա մեղադրում եք Աստծուն ձեզ պատժելու համար, ինչու. նա տվեց ձեզ ազատ կյանք իսկ դուք մահը ընտրեցիք, հետո ուղարկեց իր Որդուն, նրան էլ խաչը հանեցիք, առաքեալներին սպաննեցիք, ծառաներին էլ քարկոծեցիք...
ու հիմա մեղադրում եք նորից Նրան, ես լինեի Աստծո փոխարեն վաղուց վերացրել էի այս ապերախտ սերունդը, բայց փառք նրան որ մեր նման չէ....

Սիրելիներ մի խաբվեք, Աստված ոչ մեկին չի պատժում, չի սպանում, Նա սիրում է բոլորիդ, Նա ցույց տվեց այդ սերը ուղարկելով իր որդուն, մինչև երբ պիտի մերժեք Նրան...

Հ. Գ. Արտակ ջան քարոզչություն չեմ ծավալում՝ պատասխանը սպառիչ դարձնելու համար եմ գրել այսքանը, կներես եթե կանոնադրությունից դուրս ինչ որ բան եմ անում...

----------

century (11.01.2009), Բարձրահասակ (12.01.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հարգելիս իսկ ո՞վ քեզ ասաց որ Աստված անհնազանդներին սպանում է, պարզապես Աստված շանս է տալիս որ մարդ փրկվի իր մեղսալի բնությունից իսկ եթե մարդը մերժում է դա այդ ժամանակ *Աստված իր հետ գործ չունի և այդ մարդու մոտ առաջացած մեղքից ծնվում է ՄԱՀ և հետո էլ Աստված արդեն չի կարող միջամտել այդ հարցում որովնետև գրված է՝ Աստված ատում է մեղքը բայց սիրում է մեղավորին:* Վերջացնելով ասեմ քեզ բարեկամս որ Աստված չի սպանում մարդկանց այլ փորձում է փրկել նրան եթե մարդ հնազանդվի իրեն:


Մարդը մեղքից չի մեռնում…եթե մահը մեղքի նշան է, ապա վատ լուր ունեմ քեզ համար, ինչ էլ որ անես վերջում մահանալու ես, ասել է միշտ էլ մեղավոր ես լինելու անկախ ամեն ինչից…կարող ես իզուր չչարչարվել…այդպիսի մարդ ոչ եղել է ոչ էլ լինելու է

ասում ես "Աստված արդեն չի կարող միջամտել"…ես կարծում էի նա ամենակարող է (Ըստ ձեզ)…

Վերջում մի հարց ևս…եթե Ադամը արգիլված պտուղը չուտեր, ի՞նչ պիտի լիներ…հավերժական կյանքով Եդեմական Դրախտավայրում անբան անգործ պիտի զվռնե՞ր…իսկ միգուցե աստված է նրան հենց մեղսունա՞կ է ստեղծել, հակառակ դեպքում մարդը մեղսունակ պիտի չլիներ, այլ պետք է լիներ կատարյալ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էլի չկարողացա անտարբեր լինել...
> Ես բազմիցս անդրադարձել եմ ու մեկնաբանել...
> 
> Աստված ստեղծել է մարդուն, իր պատկերի նմանությամբ, կատարյալ և սուրբ
> Մարդը ունեցել է ազատ կամք իսկ այդ կամքի վրա բռնանող չի եղել
> *Աստված դրել է կյանքը մարդու առաջ որպեսզի նա ընտրի կյանքը, այսինքն իր մեջ բնակվի, իսկ մարդը մերժել է դա ընտրելով Աստծուց դուրս կյանքը որը հենց մահն է...*
> 
> Հիմա մեղադրում եք Աստծուն ձեզ պատժելու համար, ինչու. նա տվեց ձեզ ազատ կյանք իսկ դուք մահը ընտրեցիք, հետո ուղարկեց իր Որդուն, նրան էլ [B]*խաչը հանեցիք,առաքեալներին սպաննեցիք, ծառաներին էլ քարկոծեցիք.*..
> ու հիմա մեղադրում եք նորից Նրան, ես լինեի Աստծո փոխարեն վաղուց վերացրել էի այս ապերախտ սերունդը, բայց փառք նրան որ մեր նման չէ....
> ...


Ես կասեի ճիշտ հակառակը, Մարդն է ստեղծել աստծուն իր իսկ կերպարանքով չեմ ուզում բոլոր օրգանները հերթով քննարկել

*Մահը ընտրություն չէ, այն անխուսափելի է, քանի կա կյանք մահը միշտ էլ լինելու է…առանց մավան կյանք չկա…առանց լույսի ստվեր չկա, արանց լավի վատ չկա, առանց բարձրի ցածր չկա և այլն*ոչ ոք մարդուն հավերժական կյանք չի խոստացել, պետք չէ մարդկանց մոլորեցնել

մենք ոչ նրա որդուն ենք խաչել ոչ էլ առաքյալներին սպանել…եթե այդպես է, ապա խնդրում եմ "եք"-ի փոխարեն "ենք" օգտագործիր

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Հիմա մեղադրում եք Աստծուն ձեզ պատժելու համար, ինչու. նա տվեց ձեզ ազատ կյանք իսկ դուք մահը ընտրեցիք, հետո ուղարկեց իր Որդուն, նրան էլ խաչը հանեցիք, առաքեալներին սպաննեցիք, ծառաներին էլ քարկոծեցիք...
> *ու հիմա մեղադրում եք նորից Նրան, ես լինեի Աստծո փոխարեն վաղուց վերացրել էի այս ապերախտ սերունդը, բայց փառք նրան որ մեր նման չէ....*


Սրանից 2500-3000 տարի առաջ մարդիկ ունեին ուրիշ "աստված"-ներ ու անգամ քրիստոնեություն հասկացությունը չկար: Հետո առաջացան "նոր կրոններ"-ը, մասնավորապես նաև քրիստոնեությունը, և այն ժամանակ էլ շատերը կարծում էին, որ  "հին աստվածներ"-ը իրենց կպատժեն, բայց այդպես էլ չպատժեցին, *քանզի աստված ունի ուժ և զորություն այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ այդ զորությանը հավատացողներ կան* : 
Երբ բոլորը սկսում են մոռանալ աստծո մասին /լինի դա Նա, թե Ալլահը, թե Բուդդան/, աստված ուժազրկվում և թուլանում է, իսկ երբ այդ հավատի կրողները անհետանում են, անհետանում է նաև աստված…  :Wink: 
Մարդիկ կարող են "սպանել" աստծուն, հակառակը՝ երբեք  :Wink:

----------


## Deutschland

իհարկե ՀԱՎԱՏՈՒՄ ԵՄ...

----------


## Չամիչ

Երբ բոլորը սկսում են մոռանալ աստծո մասին /լինի դա Նա, թե Ալլահը, թե Բուդդան/, աստված ուժազրկվում և թուլանում է, իսկ երբ այդ հավատի կրողները անհետանում են, անհետանում է նաև աստված… 
Մարդիկ կարող են "սպանել" աստծուն, հակառակը՝ երբեք  

    Պատահական չէ  որ  գոյություն  ունեն  իրարից  այդքան  տարբերվող  հավատներ, կարծում եմ որ  Աստծո  ընկալման այդքան  տարբեր  լինելը   ժողովուրդների  մոտ, կապված  է այս  կամ  այն  ժողովուրդի  գիտակցական  մակարդակից, այդ  տարբերությունը  ակնհայտ  ընդգծվում է  երբ  դիտարկում ենք  օրինակ  իսլամը  եվ  բուդդիզմը  դավոնող  ժողովուրդներին: Առաջինների  մոտ  ծաղկում  է  ապրում  տեռորիզմը, երկրորդների  մոտ  առկա  է  այնպիսի  կենսափիլիսոփայական  համակարգ  որից  վերջերս  օգտվում է  ողջ  մարդկությունը:Բայց  ի  վերջո  նրանց  բոլորին  միավորում  է  մեկ  բան՝ հավատը  առ  աստված:Եվ  դա  պատահական  չէ, հավատը  առ  աստված  մարդկանց  տանում  է  ինչ  որ  «տեղ» իսկ  անհավատները  տոգորված  ռեալիստական  գաղափարներով, «սպանելով» Աստծուն, իրենք  իրենց  զրկում են  ճանապարհը  շարունակելու  հնարավորությունից:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Բայց  ի  վերջո  նրանց  բոլորին  միավորում  է  մեկ  բան՝ հավատը  առ  աստված:


Հավատը և լեզուն երկու այն ուժեղագույն գործոններն են, որ կապում եմ մարդկային ամբոխը՝ դարձնելով այն ժողովուրդ  :Smile: 



> Եվ  դա  պատահական  չէ, հավատը  առ  աստված  մարդկանց  տանում  է  ինչ  որ  «տեղ» իսկ  անհավատները  տոգորված  ռեալիստական  գաղափարներով, «սպանելով» Աստծուն, իրենք  իրենց  զրկում են  ճանապարհը  շարունակելու  հնարավորությունից:


Ենթադրություն, ոչ ավելին…
Եթե մահից հետո կյանք կա, ապա այն կգործի և՛ մուսուլմանների, և՛ քրիստոնյաների, և՛ աթեիստների համար՝ անկախ այն բանից թե ինչ հավատի է եղել անձը, և թե ինչ ՝ կերել, հագել, արել իր ամբողջ կյանքում:
Ուղղակի որոշ մարդկանց համար ավելի հեշտ է ապրել այն մտքով, որ մահից հետո ինչ-որ շարունակություն է լինելու, քան թե նրանով, որ մարդը պարզապես հող է դառնալու ու անէանա  :Wink:

----------


## Hrayr

Աստված դրել է կյանքը մարդու առաջ որպեսզի նա ընտրի այն, այսինքն իր մեջ բնակվի, իսկ մարդը մերժել է դա ընտրելով Աստծուց դուրս կյանքը որը հենց մահն է..., բաժանումը Աստծուց, իսկ այն մահը որի մասին գիտեն բոլորը դա բաժանումն է մարմնից, իսկ մահը դրանից հետո է, հավիտենական բաժանում Աստծուց...

Հ.Գ. Աստված կյանքն է, նրանից դուրս կյանք չկա, իսկ կյանքից հավիտենական բաժանումը դա հենց մահն է, ոչ թե այն մահը որի մասին այսքան գրում եք...

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Հ.Գ. Աստված կյանքն է, նրանից դուրս կյանք չկա, իսկ կյանքից հավիտենական բաժանումը դա հենց մահն է, ոչ թե այն մահը որի մասին այսքան գրում եք...


Ուրեմն ես միշտ մահացած եմ եղել  :LOL: 

*Hrayr* առաջարկում եմ, բառախաղ չսարքենք: Ես մեկ կյանք գիտեմ, ես այն ապրում եմ արդեն քսան տարի, և մեկ մահ գիտեմ, որից ոչ-ոք չի խուսափի: 
Իսկ այն, որ քո համար կյանքն Աստվածն է, իսկ նրանից հեռու ամեն-ինչ մահ է արդեն բառախաղ է:  :Smile: 
Դու կարծում ես, որ մարդը ով չի հավատում Աստծուն չի՞ ապրում  :Think:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հավատը և լեզուն երկու այն ուժեղագույն գործոններն են, որ կապում եմ մարդկային ամբոխը՝ դարձնելով այն ժողովուրդ 
> 
> Ենթադրություն, ոչ ավելին…
> Եթե մահից հետո կյանք կա, ապա այն կգործի և՛ մուսուլմանների, և՛ քրիստոնյաների, և՛ աթեիստների համար՝ անկախ այն բանից թե ինչ հավատի է եղել անձը, և թե ինչ ՝ կերել, հագել, արել իր ամբողջ կյանքում:
> Ուղղակի որոշ մարդկանց համար ավելի հեշտ է ապրել այն մտքով, որ մահից հետո ինչ-որ շարունակություն է լինելու, քան թե նրանով, որ մարդը պարզապես հող է դառնալու ու անէանա


     Մենք  խոսում ենք  հավատի  մասին, չեմ  թաքցնի, այո  ես  հավատում եմ  աստծո  գոյությանը, բայց  թույլ  տուր  նկատել  որ  դու  նույնպես  հավատացյալ  ես,  սակայն  այս  դեպքում  հավատը  մեզ  չի  միավորում,  քանի որ  դու  հավատում ես  անէությանը  իսկ  ես՝ էությանը: Դու  նշում  ես  որ  եթե  մահից  հետո  կյանք  կա, ապա  այն  կգործի անկախ  այն  հանգամանքից  մարդը  հավատացիալ  է  թե  աթեիստ, կասեմ  որ  միանգամայն  իրավացի  ես,սակայն  աթեիստը  նման  է  այն  մարդուն  ով  ընկել  է  գետի  հոսանքի  մեջ, եվ արդեն  գետն  է  որոշողը  նրա  հետագա  գտնվելու  վայրը, իսկ  գիտակցաբար  հավատող  մարդու  ձեռքին  կան  թիեր, որոնց  օգնությամբ  նա  ինքն  է  ընտրում  թե  որ  ուղղությամբ  նավարկել: Ես  կարծում  եմ  որ  ցանկացած  մարդ  ի վերջո  պետք  է  համակերպվի  ԷՈՒԹՅԱՆ   հետ,  չէ  որ  քեզնից  ոչ  ոք  թույլտվություն  չի  հարցրել  քո  լինեու  կամ  չլինելու   հետ  կապված, դու  ԿԱՍ    եվ  վերջ:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ես  կարծում  եմ  որ  ցանկացած  մարդ  ի վերջո  *պետք  է  համակերպվի  ԷՈՒԹՅԱՆ   հետ*,  չէ  որ  քեզնից  ոչ  ոք  թույլտվություն  չի  հարցրել  քո  լինեու  կամ  չլինելու   հետ  կապված, դու  ԿԱՍ    եվ  վերջ:


Պարտադիր չի: Ես գոյություն ունեմ քանի որ ինքս եմ այդպես կամենում և ցանկացած պահի երբ կամենամ անԷԱՆԱԼ շատ հանգիստ ինքնասպան կլինեմ անկախ նրանից թե ովքեր են այդ "հարցնող"-ները և ինչ են հարցնում:  :LOL:  /ինձ տեռառիստի տեղ չդնեք  :LOL:  /





> աթեիստը նման է այն մարդուն ով ընկել է գետի հոսանքի մեջ, եվ արդեն գետն է որոշողը նրա հետագա գտնվելու վայրը, իսկ գիտակցաբար հավատող մարդու ձեռքին կան թիեր, որոնց օգնությամբ նա ինքն է ընտրում թե որ ուղղությամբ նավարկել:


Իսկ դու ու՞ր ես նավարկում, դեպի դրա՞խտ  :Think:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մենք  խոսում ենք  հավատի  մասին, չեմ  թաքցնի, այո  ես  հավատում եմ  աստծո  գոյությանը, բայց  թույլ  տուր  նկատել  որ  դու  նույնպես  հավատացյալ  ես,  սակայն  այս  դեպքում  հավատը  մեզ  չի  միավորում,  քանի որ  դու  հավատում ես  անէությանը  իսկ  ես՝ էությանը: Դու  նշում  ես  որ  եթե  մահից  հետո  կյանք  կա, ապա  այն  կգործի անկախ  այն  հանգամանքից  մարդը  հավատացիալ  է  թե  աթեիստ, կասեմ  որ  միանգամայն  իրավացի  ես*,սակայն  աթեիստը  նման  է  այն  մարդուն  ով  ընկել  է  գետի  հոսանքի  մեջ, եվ արդեն  գետն  է  որոշողը  նրա  հետագա  գտնվելու  վայրը, իսկ  գիտակցաբար  հավատող  մարդու  ձեռքին  կան  թիեր, որոնց  օգնությամբ  նա  ինքն  է  ընտրում  թե  որ  ուղղությամբ  նավարկել*: Ես  կարծում  եմ  որ  ցանկացած  մարդ  ի վերջո  պետք  է  համակերպվի  ԷՈՒԹՅԱՆ   հետ,  չէ  որ  քեզնից  ոչ  ոք  թույլտվություն  չի  հարցրել  քո  լինեու  կամ  չլինելու   հետ  կապված, դու  ԿԱՍ    եվ  վերջ:


Քո ասած թիերը երևակայական են առավել ևս "նավակդ", ավելի լավ է թևերիդ հույսդ դնես (ինչպես աթեիստները), ու ի դեպ ասեմ որ ինչքան էլ "թիավարես քո այդ նավակը" միևնույնն է հոսանքն ի վար ես գնալու…կարող ես չկասկածել, սա ես կարող եմ երաշխավորել (դժվար չի) և հայտնվելու ես այնտեղ որտեղ բոլորը *առանց բացառության*

Իսկ լինել-չլինելու հարցով հարկ է ծնողներին դիմել, քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում դա շատ հեշտ է արվում… իհարկե քեզ չեն կարող հարցնել, որովհետև չկաս…ինչպես քո ծնողներն են որոշել քո գալուստը, այնպես էլ դու պիտի որոշես քո զավակների գալուստը (կարող ես նաև չորոշել)

----------


## century

> Մարդը մեղքից չի մեռնում…եթե մահը մեղքի նշան է, ապա վատ լուր ունեմ քեզ համար, ինչ էլ որ անես վերջում մահանալու ես, ասել է միշտ էլ մեղավոր ես լինելու անկախ ամեն ինչից…կարող ես իզուր չչարչարվել…այդպիսի մարդ ոչ եղել է ոչ էլ լինելու է
> 
> ասում ես "Աստված արդեն չի կարող միջամտել"…ես կարծում էի նա ամենակարող է (Ըստ ձեզ)…
> 
> Վերջում մի հարց ևս…եթե Ադամը արգիլված պտուղը չուտեր, ի՞նչ պիտի լիներ…հավերժական կյանքով Եդեմական Դրախտավայրում անբան անգործ պիտի զվռնե՞ր…իսկ միգուցե աստված է նրան հենց մեղսունա՞կ է ստեղծել, հակառակ դեպքում մարդը մեղսունակ պիտի չլիներ, այլ պետք է լիներ կատարյալ…


Այո Ադամը կապրեր հավիտյան եթե հնազանվեր Աստծուն և նրա հետ նաև մենք  :Smile: 
Իսկ այն հարցում թե Աստված չի կարող միջամտել, ասեմ քեզ որ նա կարող է բայց ես արդեն բերեցի վառ օրինակը որ Աստված սիրում է մեղավորին բայց ատում մեղքը և հետո երբ Աստվածաշունչը կարդացած լինես կտեսնես որ Աստված մարդուն տվել է կամք և նա այլևես չի կարող միջամտել մարդու սեփական կամքի վրա և նա մարդուն փորհուրդ է տալիս մեղքերը քավելու երբ նա կենդանի է իսկ հանդերձյալ կյանքում դրա հնարավորությունը չկա  :Wink:

----------


## Դավիթ

Ադամը եթե հնազանդվեր Աստծուն, մենք հիմա կապրեինք երջանիկ և տկլոր: Այնպես եք խոսում Աստծո մասին, ինչ երեկ եք հանդիպել նրան:
Ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ ապրել արդար կյանքով և մահից հետո անշուշտ կիմանաինք  ճշմարտությունը կամ մարդկանց կողմից հորինված անհեթեթությունը:

----------

Պանդուխտ (12.01.2009)

----------


## century

> Ադամը եթե հնազանդվեր Աստծուն, մենք հիմա կապրեինք երջանիկ և տկլոր: Այնպես եք խոսում Աստծո մասին, ինչ երեկ եք հանդիպել նրան:
> Ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ ապրել արդար կյանքով և մահից հետո անշուշտ կիմանաինք  ճշմարտությունը կամ մարդկանց կողմից հորինված անհեթեթությունը:


Տկլոր թե շորերով դա կարևոր չէ բայց հաստատ երջանիկ կապրեինք  :Smile: 
Այն հարցում որ ապրել արդար կյանքով դա շատ ճիշտ ես ասում բայց մահից հետո կանգնելու ենք իրականության առջև և դա որևէ անհեթեթություն չէ իհարկե ամեն Աստծուն հավատացողի համար  :Wink:

----------


## Դավիթ

Ես կարծում եմ 50/50 է: Կմեռնենք եվ ամեն ինչ պարզ կլինի: :Smile:

----------


## century

> Ես կարծում եմ 50/50 է: Կմեռնենք եվ ամեն ինչ պարզ կլինի:


Թող այդպես լինի  :Smile:  բայց այն ժամանակ ոչ մի բան չես կարող փոխել և մեզ կմնա մի միայն հաշտվել տվյալ իրավիճակի հետ  :Sad:

----------


## Դավիթ

Դե կարծում եմ Աստվածը արդեն գնահատել է ձեզ, վախենալու տեղ չունեք: Առաջ դեպի մահ վարդագույն երազանքներով: :Hands Up:

----------


## century

> Դե կարծում եմ Աստվածը արդեն գնահատել է ձեզ, վախենալու տեղ չունեք: Առաջ դեպի մահ վարդագույն երազանքներով:


Նա գնահատում է յուրաքանչյուր մարդու անկախ ամեն ինչից՝ մեղավոր թե անմեղ, Աստված բոլորիս հետ բարեկամս  :Smile:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Պարտադիր չի: Ես գոյություն ունեմ քանի որ ինքս եմ այդպես կամենում և ցանկացած պահի երբ կամենամ անԷԱՆԱԼ շատ հանգիստ ինքնասպան կլինեմ անկախ նրանից թե ովքեր են այդ "հարցնող"-ները և ինչ են հարցնում:  /ինձ տեռառիստի տեղ չդնեք  /
>           Դու  չես  հավատում  էությանը, բայց  չէ  որ  դու  նույնպես  էություն  ես, մ՞իթե  դու  այնքան  դժգոհ  ես  սեփական  էությունից, որ  ոչ  մի  կերպ  չես  պատկերացնում նրա  շարունակությունը: Ապա թույլ տուր  հարցնել, այդ  դեպքում  ի՞նչ  իմաստ ունի քո ներկա  գոյությունը: Ուզում  եմ  շեշտել,  որ  մեզանից  ոչ  ոք, բավարար  հիմքեր  չունի  չհավատալու  շարունակությանը, կասեմ ավելին, հիմքերը ավելի  շատ են  հավատալու  քան  թե  չհավատալու  համար:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Իսկ դու ու՞ր ես նավարկում, դեպի դրա՞խտ


        Ես  հավատում եմ, որ  դրախտը  ինչպես նաեվ  դժոխքը   գոյություն  ունեն, բայց  մեր ներսում, մեր  գիտակցության  մեջ, եվ  ես  նավարկում եմ իմ  ներսում դրախտ ստեղծելու  ճանապարհով:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իսկ լինել-չլինելու հարցով հարկ է ծնողներին դիմել, քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում դա շատ հեշտ է արվում… իհարկե քեզ չեն կարող հարցնել, որովհետև չկաս…ինչպես քո ծնողներն են որոշել քո գալուստը, այնպես էլ դու պիտի որոշես քո զավակների գալուստը (կարող ես նաև չորոշել





> Քո ասած թիերը երևակայական են առավել ևս "նավակդ", ավելի լավ է թևերիդ հույսդ դնես (ինչպես աթեիստները), ու ի դեպ ասեմ որ ինչքան էլ "թիավարես քո այդ նավակը" միևնույնն է հոսանքն ի վար ես գնալու…կարող ես չկասկածել, սա ես կարող եմ երաշխավորել (դժվար չի) և հայտնվելու ես այնտեղ որտեղ բոլորը առանց բացառության


         ես  հանգել եմ  մեկ ճշմարտության-----------մենք  կյանքում  ստանում  ենք  այն, ինչին  հավատում ենք--------------այն  որ  դու  համոզված  ես որ  ես  վար  եմ  գնալու, դա  քո  հավատն է այլ  ոչ  թե իմ, դու  ընտրել  ես  հավատը  առ  վայրեջք, ես  ընտրել  եմ  հավատը  առ  վերելք:

----------


## Կտրուկ

ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ավելի իրական է. քան ողջ աշխարհը։
ՙով աչք ունի կտեսնի. :Cool: և ով ականջ ունի կլսի՚։ :Ckckal:

----------

century (13.01.2009)

----------


## Amaru

Դե արի ու մի ասա... էդ ինչու՞ ա ձեր հավատը դեպի վերելք, իսկ նրանը՝ դեպի վայրէջք, հը՞  :Xeloq: 

 Լուրջ, գիտական ոչ մի քննարկում.. . ջուրծեծոցի!!!!!... աաաաաա..

----------


## Չամիչ

> Դե արի ու մի ասա... էդ ինչու՞ ա ձեր հավատը դեպի վերելք, իսկ նրանը՝ դեպի վայրէջք, հը՞ 
> 
> Լուրջ, գիտական ոչ մի քննարկում.. . ջուրծեծոցի!!!!!... աաաաաա..


     Այդ  իմ  բնորոշմամբ  չի  նրա  հավատը  դեպի  վայրէջք, նա  ինքը  պնդեց   որ  բոլորին  անկախ  ամեն  ինչից  ի  վերջո  սպասվում է  մեկ  ճանապարհ՝ դեպի  վայրէջք:
    Մենք  ապրում  ենք  մի  աշխարհում, որտեղ  մարդը  գիտականորեն  կարողացել է  բացատրել  երեվույթների  ընդհամենը  չնչին՝3-4 տոկոսը, եթե  մենք  բոլոր  երեվույթների  մասին   քննարկումներում  առաջնորդվենք  այդ  չնչին  ձեռքբերումներով,  ապա  ֆորումներին  պիտի  մասնակցեն  միայն  Նոբելյան  մրցանակի   70-80 տարեկան  դափնեկիրներ, որոնք  գոնե  20 տոկոսով  ծանոթ  են  մարդկության  գիտական  ձեռքբերումներին:

     Թույլ  տվեք նշել  որ  միայն  հոգեբուժության  ոլորտում  ամբողջ  աշխարհի  պետությունները  որքան  ավելի  շատ  միջոցներ  են  ներդնում  մարդկանց  «գիտականորեն» բուժելու  համար, այնքան  տարեց  տարի  ծախսվող այդ  միջոցները  ավելանում են:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Մենք  ապրում  ենք  մի  աշխարհում, որտեղ  մարդը  գիտականորեն  կարողացել է  բացատրել  երեվույթների  ընդհամենը  չնչին՝3-4 տոկոսը


Այս տեղեկությունը քեզ որտեղի՞ց, ի՞նչ 3-ից 4 տոկոս  :Think:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Այս տեղեկությունը քեզ որտեղի՞ց, ի՞նչ 3-ից 4 տոկոս


   Աշխարհի  ամենամեծ  ֆենոմեններից  մեկը  մարդու  ուղեղն է, իսկ  ինչպես  բոլորին է  հայտնի, գիտությանը  համարյա ոչինչ  հայտնի  չի  մարդու  ուղեղի  մասին:Իսկ  եթե  հիշենք որ  տիեզերքը  անծայրածիր է, ապա  իմ բերած  4 տոկոսը  հավանաբար  չափազանցություն  կթվա:
   Կան  ակնհայտ  փաստեր, որոնք  գիտությունը  մինչ  օրս  դժվարանում է ընդունել: Օրինակ  այն  որ  հասարակ  ջուրը  ունի  հիշողություն, սովորական  մահկանացուներին  դեռ  հայտնի է  եղել  հազարամյակներ  առաջ, իսկ գիտությունը  նոր-նոր  սկսել է  քայլեր  անել  այդ  երեվութի ուսումնասիրմանը  ընդառաջ:  Փաստորեն  ոչ մի  երեվույթ, ոչ մի  էներգիա  չի  կորչում  անհետ, իսկ դու  խոսում ես  մարդ երեվույթի  անհետ  կորչելու  մասին:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Աշխարհի  ամենամեծ  ֆենոմեններից  մեկը  մարդու  ուղեղն է, իսկ  ինչպես  բոլորին է  հայտնի, գիտությանը  համարյա ոչինչ  հայտնի  չի  մարդու  ուղեղի  մասին:Իսկ  եթե  հիշենք որ  տիեզերքը  անծայրածիր է, ապա  իմ բերած  4 տոկոսը  հավանաբար  չափազանցություն  կթվա:
>    Կան  ակնհայտ  փաստեր, որոնք  գիտությունը  մինչ  օրս  դժվարանում է ընդունել: Օրինակ  այն  որ  հասարակ  ջուրը  ունի  հիշողություն, սովորական  մահկանացուներին  դեռ  հայտնի է  եղել  հազարամյակներ  առաջ, իսկ գիտությունը  նոր-նոր  սկսել է  քայլեր  անել  այդ  երեվութի ուսումնասիրմանը  ընդառաջ:  Փաստորեն  ոչ մի  երեվույթ, ոչ մի  էներգիա  չի  կորչում  անհետ, իսկ դու  խոսում ես  մարդ երեվույթի  անհետ  կորչելու  մասին:


Ես կարծում եմ, որ 3-4 տոկոսը շաաաաա~~տ մեծ չափազանցություն է: Ավելի շուտ այդ թիվը մոտ է 0-ին, իմ կարծիքով: Մենք դեռ գրեթե ոչինչ չգիտենք  :Smile: 

Բայց կարևորը դա չի: Կարևորը նա է, որ անընդհատ ու անըդնմեջ զարգանում ենք  :Wink:

----------


## Amaru

> Այդ  իմ  բնորոշմամբ  չի  նրա  հավատը  դեպի  վայրէջք, նա  ինքը  պնդեց   որ  բոլորին  անկախ  ամեն  ինչից  ի  վերջո  սպասվում է  մեկ  ճանապարհ՝ դեպի  վայրէջք:
>     Մենք  ապրում  ենք  մի  աշխարհում, որտեղ  մարդը  գիտականորեն  կարողացել է  բացատրել  երեվույթների  ընդհամենը  չնչին՝3-4 տոկոսը, եթե  մենք  բոլոր  երեվույթների  մասին   քննարկումներում  առաջնորդվենք  այդ  չնչին  ձեռքբերումներով,  ապա  ֆորումներին  պիտի  մասնակցեն  միայն  Նոբելյան  մրցանակի   70-80 տարեկան  դափնեկիրներ, որոնք  գոնե  20 տոկոսով  ծանոթ  են  մարդկության  գիտական  ձեռքբերումներին:
> 
>      Թույլ  տվեք նշել  որ  միայն  հոգեբուժության  ոլորտում  ամբողջ  աշխարհի  պետությունները  որքան  ավելի  շատ  միջոցներ  են  ներդնում  մարդկանց  «գիտականորեն» բուժելու  համար, այնքան  տարեց  տարի  ծախսվող այդ  միջոցները  ավելանում են:


 *Դուք ապատեղեկատվություն եք տարածում:*

----------


## Հայկօ

Տարօրինակ է, իհարկե, բայց ինչ-որ իմաստով՝ *Չամիչը* ճիշտ է ասում. Տիեզերքի տեսանելի նյութը (աստղեր, մոլորակներ, փոշի, ճառագայթներ)  կազմում է Տիեզերքի ընդամենը 4%-ը:  :Pardon:

----------


## Amaru

> Տարօրինակ է, իհարկե, բայց ինչ-որ իմաստով՝ *Չամիչը* ճիշտ է ասում. Տիեզերքի տեսանելի նյութը (աստղեր, մոլորակներ, փոշի, ճառագայթներ)  կազմում է Տիեզերքի ընդամենը 4%-ը:


Ինձ փոքր ժամանակ դպրոցում սովորեցնում էին, որ տիեզերքն անսահման է:  :Sad: 
Չեմ հասկանում:  :Sad:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ինձ փոքր ժամանակ դպրոցում սովորեցնում էին, որ տիեզերքն անսահման է: 
> Չեմ հասկանում:


Վաղը-մյուս օրը մի մեծ նյութ կդնեմ «Ֆիզիկայում», եթե հավես կունենաս՝ կարդա  :Smile: : Մի քիչ գիտական ա, իհարկե, բայց շատ հետաքրքիր ա: Հայերեն եմ թարգմանել  :Smile: :

[offtop fullstop]  :Blush: :

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ես  հանգել եմ  մեկ ճշմարտության-----------մենք  կյանքում  ստանում  ենք  այն, ինչին  հավատում ենք--------------այն  որ  դու  համոզված  ես որ  ես  վար  եմ  գնալու, դա  քո  հավատն է այլ  ոչ  թե իմ, դու  ընտրել  ես  հավատը  առ  վայրեջք, ես  ընտրել  եմ  հավատը  առ  վերելք:


Իրականությունը հավատքով չէ պայմանավորված…եթե դու հավատում ես որ երկիրը տափակ է դրանից երկիրը տափակ չի լինելու և ոչ էլ եղել է…հավատք նշանակում է փաստի չգոյություն կամ չընդունում…վերելքի կամ վայրէջքի հարց չկա, ինչու ես կարծում որ քոնն է վերելքը, կամ եթե դու հավատում ես որ քոնը վերելք է դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ այդպես էլ կա…

Հավատացածը որպես իրականություն ներկայացնելը՝ մոլորություն է

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այո Ադամը կապրեր հավիտյան եթե հնազանվեր Աստծուն և նրա հետ նաև մենք 
> Իսկ այն հարցում թե Աստված չի կարող միջամտել, ասեմ քեզ որ նա կարող է բայց ես արդեն բերեցի վառ օրինակը որ Աստված սիրում է մեղավորին բայց ատում մեղքը և հետո երբ Աստվածաշունչը կարդացած լինես կտեսնես որ Աստված մարդուն տվել է կամք և նա այլևես չի կարող միջամտել մարդու սեփական կամքի վրա և նա մարդուն փորհուրդ է տալիս մեղքերը քավելու երբ նա կենդանի է իսկ հանդերձյալ կյանքում դրա հնարավորությունը չկա


Հավիտենական ոչինչ կա…ուզում ես հնազանդվիր ուզում ես ոչ, մահն անխուսափելի է, մարդն իր ծնված օրվանից հաստատուն քայլերով գնում է դեպի իր մահը և դրանում ոչ մի վատ կամ սարսափելի բան չկա. առանց մահի կյանքն անիմաստ է…քո գրառումներում տրամաբանական անհամապատասխանություն կա. ծնունդ առանց մահի չկա և չի կարող լինել

Դուք ինքներդ եք ասում որ աստված անճանաչելի և անիմանալի է, բայց չգիտես որ տեղից շատ լավ գիտեք թե նա ինչ է սիրում և ինչ չի սիրում, էլ չեմ ասում որ հստակ գաղափար ունեք նրա կենցաղային նախասիրությունների մասին…

Ես խնդրում եմ Աստվածաշունչը որպես վկայություն կամ օրինակ չբերել, այն ապացույց չէ…այն գրված է մարդու կողմից և շատ անգամ խմբագրված ստահակների կողմից հարմարեցնելով իրենց քաղաքական շահերին… ես որևէ հիմքեր չունեմ դրան հավատալու…այն փաստ չէ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տկլոր թե շորերով դա կարևոր չէ բայց հաստատ երջանիկ կապրեինք 
> .......


որտեղի՞ց գիտես

----------


## Վարպետ

> որտեղի՞ց գիտես


Հավատում է, Մեֆիստո, հավատում: Կան մարդկանդ մի քանի կատեգորիաներ, դրանցից երկուսն են` մարդիկ, որոնք գիտեն ու մարդիկ, որոնք հավատում են: Պետք չի մեղադրել մարդուն հավատալու համար: Ջուրծեծոցի մի սարքեք, նույն խոսակցությունը  շրջանով պտտում եք արդեն որերորդ անգամ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այդ  իմ  բնորոշմամբ  չի  նրա  հավատը  դեպի  վայրէջք, նա  ինքը  պնդեց   որ  բոլորին  անկախ  ամեն  ինչից  ի  վերջո  սպասվում է  մեկ  ճանապարհ՝ դեպի  վայրէջք:
> *Մենք  ապրում  ենք  մի  աշխարհում, որտեղ  մարդը  գիտականորեն  կարողացել է  բացատրել  երեվույթների  ընդհամենը  չնչին՝3-4 տոկոսը, եթե  մենք  բոլոր  երեվույթների  մասին   քննարկումներում  առաջնորդվենք  այդ  չնչին  ձեռքբերումներով,  ապա  ֆորումներին  պիտի  մասնակցեն  միայն  Նոբելյան  մրցանակի   70-80 տարեկան  դափնեկիրներ, որոնք  գոնե  20 տոկոսով  ծանոթ  են  մարդկության  գիտական  ձեռքբերումներին*:
> 
>      Թույլ  տվեք նշել  որ  միայն  հոգեբուժության  ոլորտում  ամբողջ  աշխարհի  պետությունները  որքան  ավելի  շատ  միջոցներ  են  ներդնում  մարդկանց  «գիտականորեն» բուժելու  համար, այնքան  տարեց  տարի  ծախսվող այդ  միջոցները  ավելանում են:


այդ "չնչին 3-4" տոկոսն այսօր ինձ ու քեզ հնարավորություն է տալիս անմիջականորեն շփվելու, լուսին գնալու, մայրցամաքից մայրցամաք ժամերի ընթացքու հասնելու…իսկ ինչով պետք է առաջնորդվենք եթե ոչ գիտւթյամբ (թեկուզ 3-4 տոկոս), չլինի կրոնով, որը ոչ միայն բացատրություն չի տալիս այլ ստեղծում է թյուր կարծիք…եթե կրոնով առաջնորդվեինք, ապա երկիրն այսօր "տափակ" պիտի լիներ իսկ ուսումն անիմաստ… 

երբ խոսում ես գիտության ձախողումներից, ապա խնդրեմ նշել նաև ձեռքբերումները, արանքից էլ վատ չէր լինի կրոնի "ձեռքբերումների" մասին գրեիք (ձախողումների մասին կարիք չկա, դրա պակասը չի երևում)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հավատում է, Մեֆիստո, հավատում: Կան մարդկանդ մի քանի կատեգորիաներ, դրանցից երկուսն են` մարդիկ, որոնք գիտեն ու մարդիկ, որոնք հավատում են: Պետք չի մեղադրել մարդուն հավատալու համար: Ջուրծեծոցի մի սարքեք, նույն խոսակցությունը  շրջանով պտտում եք արդեն որերորդ անգամ:


Ուստա, ես չեմ մեղադրում հավատալու համար…նրանք են մեզ մեղադրում չհավատալու համար…բացի դրանից թեման "Հավատու՞մ եք..." -ի մասին է ուրիշ ի՞նչ կարգի քննարկում ես սպասում…

Կարելի է հարցը փակել այո կամ ոչ ասելով, բայց այդ դեպքում քննարկում չի լինի…

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ուստա, ես չեմ մեղադրում հավատալու համար…նրանք են մեզ մեղադրում չհավատալու համար…բացի դրանից թեման "Հավատու՞մ եք..." -ի մասին է ուրիշ ի՞նչ կարգի քննարկում ես սպասում…
> 
> Կարելի է հարցը փակել այո կամ ոչ ասելով, բայց այդ դեպքում քննարկում չի լինի…


Իմ պատկերացրած քննարկումը, բռատ, "ինչ գիտես"-ով չի սահմանափակվում: Ես կոնկրետ դրա վրա ուշադրություն հրավիրեցի: Դու չգիտես, թե ինքն ինչ ու ա դա ասում, որ հարցնում ես` ինչ գիտես? Գիտես չէ? Բա ինչու ես հարցնում? Ասելիքս դա ա, Մեֆիստո ջան:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իմ պատկերացրած քննարկումը, բռատ, "ինչ գիտես"-ով չի սահմանափակվում: Ես կոնկրետ դրա վրա ուշադրություն հրավիրեցի: Դու չգիտես, թե ինքն ինչ ու ա դա ասում, որ հարցնում ես` ինչ գիտես? Գիտես չէ? Բա ինչու ես հարցնում? Ասելիքս դա ա, Մեֆիստո ջան:


Վարպետ ջան, ճիշտ ես նկատել, բայց արի համաձայնվի որ բանավեճի կորիզը հանց դա է… երբ 100 տոկոսանոց ճշմարտություններ ես ասում ու դրա միակ հիմքը հավատքն է ես կարծում եմ, որ "որտեղից գիտես" հռետորական հարցը տեղին է: նրանց արգումենտները հիմնված են մի այնպիսի "անվիճելի ճշմարտությունների" վրա, որոնք պրակտիկորեն անհնար են (կույսի ծննդաբերություն, հավերժական կյանք դրախտավայրում, դժոխք, դրախտ, խոսող և մարդուն խափող օձ, աշխարհի արարում 6 օրվա մեջ) և ինչն են վկայակոչու՞մ, Ավետարանը…և դեռ ամբողջ գիտական նվաճումները չնչին համարելով կասկածի տակ են դնում

Վարպետ ջան, ես իմ վիճաբանությունը այս հիմքերի վրա եմ կառուցում

----------


## Hrayr

Հավատում եք արդյոք, որ այս ամեն ինչի ետևում մեկը կանգնած է, ով անթերի կերպով կառուցել է բոլոր գոյերի փոխազդեցության օրենքը....

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Հավատում եք արդյոք, որ այս ամեն ինչի ետևում մեկը կանգնած է, ով անթերի կերպով կառուցել է բոլոր գոյերի փոխազդեցության օրենքը....


Այո՜ Հրայր ջան։ ցանկացած օրենք ունի իր ՙօրենսգիրը՚։
նույնպես և տիեզերական ու ֆիզիկական օրենքները։
պատկերացնում եմ ինչ վիճակի մեջ կհայտնվի մեկը.եթե կանգնի մի  գլուխգործոց կտավի առջև և փորձի համոզել. որ  այդ նկարը ինքնագոյ է  և հեղինակ չունի ։

կամ ասենք .մի ներկի տարա է թափվել կտավի վրա և  ստեղձվել է  9 րդ ալիք նկարը։(խոսքս մեծ պայթյունի մասին է)

----------

Hrayr (25.01.2009), Terminator (25.01.2009), Սելավի (25.01.2009)

----------


## The_only_one

Հետաքրքիր է` ինչու 158 «այո» քվեարկողներից միայն 7-8ն են համարձակորեն պաշտպանում իրենց տեսակետը: :Think:  Ակամայից հիշեցի Աստվածաշնչյան համարը...

Այսպես էլ հավատքը, եթե գործ չունենա, ըստ ինքեան մեռած է: Դու հավատում ես թէ մեկ է Աստված, լավ ես անում. դեվերն էլ են հավատում և սարսափում են: Բայց կամենու՞մ ես գիտենալ, ով դարտակ մարդ, որ հավատքն առանց գործերի մեռած է: Որովհետև ինչպես որ մարմինն առանց հոգու մեռած է, այնպես էլ հավատքն առանց գործերի մեռած է: (Հակոբոս 2-17,19,20,26)

----------

Hrayr (25.01.2009)

----------


## Dorian

> Հետաքրքիր է` ինչու 158 «այո» քվեարկողներից միայն 7-8ն են համարձակորեն պաշտպանում իրենց տեսակետը: Ակամայից հիշեցի Աստվածաշնչյան համարը...


Մեկը ես այո եմ քվեարկել, բայց պաշտպանելու բան չեմ տեսնում: Չեմ ուզում պաշտպանել այն Աստծուն, որի մասին դուք գրում եք էստեղ:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հետաքրքիր է` ինչու 158 «այո» քվեարկողներից միայն 7-8ն են համարձակորեն պաշտպանում իրենց տեսակետը:


Դուք հավատը շփոթում եք մոլեռանդության հետ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հավատում եք արդյոք, որ այս ամեն ինչի ետևում մեկը կանգնած է, ով *անթերի կերպով կառուցել է բոլոր գոյերի փոխազդեցության օրենքը*....


եթե անթերի լիներ ապա ոչինչ փոփխության չպիտի ենթարկվեր, նշանակում է անթերի չէ

----------


## Կտրուկ

> եթե անթերի լիներ ապա ոչինչ փոփխության չպիտի ենթարկվեր, նշանակում է անթերի չէ


հա մեռելները փոփոխության չեն ենթարկվում. 
գուցե ա՜յս է քո անթերիի պատկերացումը։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հա մեռելները փոփոխության չեն ենթարկվում. 
> գուցե ա՜յս է քո անթերիի պատկերացումը։


ոչ մեռելներն էլ են փոփոխության ենթարկվում, նրանք էլ անթերի չեն… անթերի հասկացությունը դու առաջ քաշեցիր, այդպիսի ոչինչ չկա

----------


## Կտրուկ

> ոչ մեռելներն էլ են փոփոխության ենթարկվում, նրանք էլ անթերի չեն… անթերի հասկացությունը դու առաջ քաշեցիր, այդպիսի ոչինչ չկա


անթերի է այն ամենը. ինչ մարդը դեռ չի ապականել։
իսկ մարդը .այնքանով է անթերի. որ ունի ազատ կամք և ինքն է կատարում իր ընտրությունը։ 
և իր ՙթերություններով՚հանդերձ է անթերի։

----------

may (26.01.2009), The_only_one (26.01.2009), Սելավի (26.01.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> անթերի է այն ամենը. ինչ մարդը դեռ չի ապականել։
> իսկ մարդը .այնքանով է անթերի. որ ունի ազատ կամք և ինքն է կատարում իր ընտրությունը։ 
> *և իր ՙթերություններով՚հանդերձ է անթերի*։


դու էլ չես հասկանում ինչ ես խոսում

----------

Amaru (26.01.2009), Հայկօ (26.01.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> դու էլ չես հասկանում ինչ ես խոսում


առաջարկում եմ քեզ. մի քանի անգամ և շատ դանդաղ կարդաս այն ամենը ինչ ուզում ես հասկանալ։(հուսով եմ կոգնի .եթե ոչ՜ նորից գրիր)

----------


## Second Chance

> Հետաքրքիր է` ինչու 158 «այո» քվեարկողներից միայն 7-8ն են համարձակորեն պաշտպանում իրենց տեսակետը: Ակամայից հիշեցի Աստվածաշնչյան համարը...
> 
> Այսպես էլ հավատքը, եթե գործ չունենա, ըստ ինքեան մեռած է: Դու հավատում ես թէ մեկ է Աստված, լավ ես անում. դեվերն էլ են հավատում և սարսափում են: Բայց կամենու՞մ ես գիտենալ, ով դարտակ մարդ, որ հավատքն առանց գործերի մեռած է: Որովհետև ինչպես որ մարմինն առանց հոգու մեռած է, այնպես էլ հավատքն առանց գործերի մեռած է: (Հակոբոս 2-17,19,20,26)


Աստծուն հավատալ չհավատալը այդքան էլ քննարկելու հարց չի :Wink:  սա ապացուցելու հարց չի՝ սա հենց հավատալու հարց է: 
Տեսակետը պաշտպանելը չգիտեմ ինչ ինկատի ունես. ես _հավատում եմ_ Աստծո գոյությանը - սա իմ տեսակետն է , բայց սա պաշտպանելու կարիք չունի: Ուրիշ եթե լիներ «Արդյոք կա՞ Աստված» սա կարելի է քննարկել էստեղ փաստեր պետք կլինեն , բայց հավատում ես -ը նեղ թեմա է ընդամենը պատասխանելու համար այո կամ ոչ  :Wink:

----------


## century

> Հետաքրքիր է` ինչու 158 «այո» քվեարկողներից միայն 7-8ն են համարձակորեն պաշտպանում իրենց տեսակետը: Ակամայից հիշեցի Աստվածաշնչյան համարը...
> 
> Այսպես էլ հավատքը, եթե գործ չունենա, ըստ ինքեան մեռած է: Դու հավատում ես թէ մեկ է Աստված, լավ ես անում. դեվերն էլ են հավատում և սարսափում են: Բայց կամենու՞մ ես գիտենալ, ով դարտակ մարդ, որ հավատքն առանց գործերի մեռած է: Որովհետև ինչպես որ մարմինն առանց հոգու մեռած է, այնպես էլ հավատքն առանց գործերի մեռած է: (Հակոբոս 2-17,19,20,26)


Հարգելիս ես իմ ձայնը տվել եմ ԱՅՈ Քրիստոնեությանը, ես միշտ գրում եմ եթե լուրջ առիթ է լինում, չնայած կարծում եմ որ դա էլ սուտ է, միևնույն է ով ուզում է հավատալ կհավատա  :Wink:  : Հետո էլ մենք իրար պաշտպանելու կամ չպաշտպանելու կարիք չունենք ստեղ քանի որ մեր պաշտպանը երկնքի արարիչն է և ամենակարևորը ճշմարիտ հավատացյալը պետք է խելացի լինի, չնայած որ ես չեմ կասկածում այստեղ գտնվող որևէ ճշմարիտ հավատացյալի վրա և հետո էլ հիշեք տիրոջ խոսքերը որ ասում է՝
*- Մի տվեք մարգարիտները և ադամանդները խոզերին և շներին որպիսի հետ չդառնան կոխրտեն և ձեզ էլ պատառոտեն:* Այս խոսքերը չասացի որ որևէ մեկը վիրավորվի այլ նրա համար որ գրված է:
Ես կարծում եմ հասկացողը կհասկանա թե աստված ինչ նկատի ունի այս խոսքերը ասելով: Այս թեմաների շուրջ խոսելը շատ հետաքրքիր է բայց բանավիճելը անօգուտ, *քանի որ ով ականջ ունի կլսի և ով աչք ունի կտեսնի:* Ամեն բան տրվում է երկնքից և թե այսօր մեզանից շատերը հավատում են աստծո գոյությանը և Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսին դա էլ մեր շնորհքը չի այլ տրված է վերևից՝ Բարձրյալն Աստծուց: Այնպես որ ժողովուրդ ջան, եկեք մեկս մեկի վրա չգոռոզանանք ու չհպարտանանք, հավատացողը թող ցածր չնայի չհավատացողին և նույնն էլ հակառակը՝ չհավատացողը թող չծաղրի հավատացողին: Ամեն բան իրա ժամանակին հայտնի կլինի և ամեն մարդ իրա արածների համար, իրա դատարկ խոսալու համար պատասխան պիտի տա վերջին օրում: Եկեք զրպարտող չլինենք այլ սիրող, քանի որ սիրելը ավելի դժվար է քան դատել, զրպարտել, և փնովելը: Նույն բանը Հիսուսը արեց մեզ բոլորիս համար և երկինք գնալուց առաջ տվեց մեծ պատվիրանը՝ *Սիրեցեք իրար այնպես ինչպես ես ձեզ սիրեցի:*
Ես լավ հասկանում եմ որ կան մարդկ այս ֆորումում որ փորձում են տալ Հիսուսի սերը ուրիշներին և դա շատ ողջունելի է բայց դա պարտադրելի չէ, քանի որ մարդ ինքը պետք է փնտրի աստծուն և փափագի նրան և եթե այդ փափագը նրա մեջ չկա ուրեմն կամ այդ մարդու ժամանակը դեռ չի հասել կամ էլ նա սահմանված չի փրկության համար, քանզի նորից գրված է՝* Շատերն են կանչված բայց քչերն են փրկված:*
Ժողովուրդ ջան բոլորիտ (ինձ նույնպես) մաղթում բարի ժամանց այս թեմայի շուրջ և եկեք դատարկ դատարկ չխոսենք և մի քիչ էլ աստծո վախ ունենանք, քանի որ գրված է՝ *Իմաստության սկիզբը աստծուց վախն է* (սարսափի մասին չեմ խոսում այլ այն վախի ինչպես որդին է վախում ու հարգում իր հորը):

----------

Կտրուկ (26.01.2009)

----------


## The_only_one

Amina, Century Կներեք, երևի ես  ճիշտ չարտահայտեցի այն միտքը, որը ուզում էի: Ասածս վերաբերում էր մարդկանց մի լայն շրջանակի, որոնք հավատում են, որ Աստված կա, տոն օրերին գնում են տաճար, մոմ են վառում և դրանով կարծում են, թե Աստծո առաջ իրենք արդարացած են: Այդ մարդիկ չգիտեն կամ ավելի ճիշտ ձեռք չի տալիս`իմանան, որ հավատալ Աստծուն դա նշանակում է, ամեն օր, ամեն վայրկյան իրականացնել Աստծու մեծագույն ծրագիրը և իրենց կյանքերով փառավորել Աստծուն: Առանց գործերի հավատը մեռած է, ահա սա էի ուզում ասել, այլ ոչ թե կոնկրետ այս ֆորումում ակտիվ լինել չլինելը:
Amina համաձայն եմ, որ Աստծուն հավատալը քննարկելու բան չի, կամ հավատում ես կամ ոչ: ԵՎ ում ի վերուստ տրված է հավատալու շնորհը, կամ ինչպես Հիսուսն է ասում, ովքեր ճշմարտությունից են, նրանք հավատում են: Այս ֆորումի գրառումները նաև ցույց են տալիս , որ շատ շատերին այդ շնորհը տրված չէ, դա ուրիշ թեմա է…
160 կողմ 50 դեմ սա կազմում է 75%-25% հարաբերություն: ԵՎ ես իսկապես հավատացած եմ, որ մեր ազգի 75 տոկոսը հավատում է Աստծուն: Հավատը իրոք նստած է մեր ազգի մեջ և դա անվիճելի փաստ է: Բայց այ էդ 75 տոկոսից քանիսն են իրական քրիստոնյա, քանիսն են իրենց հավատը ամրագրում գործերով, քանիսն են պատրաստ ամեն ինչի հանուն իրենց հավատի: Այ էս հարցնա, որ շատ մեծ ցավա պատճառում ինձ: Եվ էդ ցավնա, որ երբեմն ստիպումա ինձ խիստ արտահայտություններ անել:

----------

century (27.01.2009), Second Chance (26.01.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Amina, Century Կներեք, երևի ես  ճիշտ չարտահայտեցի այն միտքը, որը ուզում էի: Ասածս վերաբերում էր մարդկանց մի լայն շրջանակի, որոնք հավատում են, որ Աստված կա, տոն օրերին գնում են տաճար, մոմ են վառում և դրանով կարծում են, թե Աստծո առաջ իրենք արդարացած են: Այդ մարդիկ չգիտեն կամ ավելի ճիշտ ձեռք չի տալիս`իմանան, որ հավատալ Աստծուն դա նշանակում է, ամեն օր, ամեն վայրկյան իրականացնել Աստծու մեծագույն ծրագիրը և իրենց կյանքերով փառավորել Աստծուն: Առանց գործերի հավատը մեռած է, ահա սա էի ուզում ասել, այլ ոչ թե կոնկրետ այս ֆորումում ակտիվ լինել չլինելը:
> Amina համաձայն եմ, որ Աստծուն հավատալը քննարկելու բան չի, կամ հավատում ես կամ ոչ: ԵՎ ում ի վերուստ տրված է հավատալու շնորհը, կամ ինչպես Հիսուսն է ասում, ովքեր ճշմարտությունից են, նրանք հավատում են: Այս ֆորումի գրառումները նաև ցույց են տալիս , որ շատ շատերին այդ շնորհը տրված չէ, դա ուրիշ թեմա է…
> 160 կողմ 50 դեմ սա կազմում է 75%-25% հարաբերություն: ԵՎ ես իսկապես հավատացած եմ, որ մեր ազգի 75 տոկոսը հավատում է Աստծուն: Հավատը իրոք նստած է մեր ազգի մեջ և դա անվիճելի փաստ է: Բայց այ էդ 75 տոկոսից քանիսն են իրական քրիստոնյա, քանիսն են իրենց հավատը ամրագրում գործերով, քանիսն են պատրաստ ամեն ինչի հանուն իրենց հավատի: Այ էս հարցնա, որ շատ մեծ ցավա պատճառում ինձ: Եվ էդ ցավնա, որ երբեմն ստիպումա ինձ խիստ արտահայտություններ անել:


պատասխանեմ Հիսուսի խոսքերով՝ՙինչու՞ քո աչքի գերանը թողած .ուրիշի աչքի շուղն ես ուզում հանել՚և հետոՙինչ չափով որ չափում եք ուրիշների համար նույնով ել ձեզ համար է չափվելու՚ կամՙինչ դատով որ դատեք  նույնով ել դուք կդատվեք՚The_only_one ջան. ասածս ինչ է.եթե դու ճշմարտությունը գիտես(այդպես երևաց) պահիր այն ։թէ ուրիշները ինչ կանեն.  իրենք ել իրենց համար պատասխան կտան Աստծո առաջ։

----------

century (27.01.2009)

----------


## The_only_one

Կտրուկ, չգիտեմ դուք ինչպես եք վարվում, բայց ես նախընտրում եմ ոչ թե պահել ճշմարտությունը, այլ այն բաժնեկցել բոլորի հետ:  Բոլորը պատասխան կտան Աստծու առաջ, բայց քրիստոնյայի մեծագույն առաքելությունը ճշմարտությունը և Աստծո խոսքը որքան հնարավոր է շատ մարդկանց հասցնելն է: Այս միտքը բազմիցս նշված է Ավետարանում: .Կներեք, բայց ես ավելի վստահում եմ Ավետարանում գրվածներին:

----------

Կտրուկ (27.01.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Կտրուկ, չգիտեմ դուք ինչպես եք վարվում, բայց ես նախընտրում եմ ոչ թե պահել ճշմարտությունը, այլ այն բաժնեկցել բոլորի հետ:  Բոլորը պատասխան կտան Աստծու առաջ, բայց քրիստոնյայի մեծագույն առաքելությունը ճշմարտությունը և Աստծո խոսքը որքան հնարավոր է շատ մարդկանց հասցնելն է: Այս միտքը բազմիցս նշված է Ավետարանում: .Կներեք, բայց ես ավելի վստահում եմ Ավետարանում գրվածներին:


իմ հավատակից բարեկամ. պահիր ասելով՝ ի նկատի չունեմ  ՙթաքցրու՚.  այլ  կատարիր՛ ։
Աստծո խոսք պահել.կնշանակի  խոսքը կատարել։ :Smile:

----------

The_only_one (27.01.2009)

----------


## The_only_one

> իմ հավատակից բարեկամ. պահիր ասելով՝ ի նկատի չունեմ  ՙթաքցրու՚.  այլ  կատարիր՛ ։
> Աստծո խոսք պահել.կնշանակի  խոսքը կատարել։


Ամեն դեպքում ես համաձայն չեմ այս մտքի հետ

«թէ ուրիշները ինչ կանեն. իրենք ել իրենց համար պատասխան կտան Աստծո առաջ»

Չե՞ք կարծում, որ մեր՝ քրիստնյաների առաքելությունը այդ մարդկանց Աստծո խոսք հասցնելն է: Իսկ ես Աստծու խոսքից մի բառ անգամ ավել չեմ ասել: Մի՞թե այսօր Հայաստանում չկան վերոհիշյալ մարդիկ: Մի՞թե նրանք կարիք չունեն քրիստոնեւոթյան, փրկության և հավատքի մասին իսկական տեղեկատվություն ստանալու: Եթե բոլորը մտածեն, որ «ես արդար եմ ու գնալու եմ դրախտ, մնացածի հերն էլ անիծած», ձեր կարծիքով այդ մարդկանց վախճանը ի՞նչ պետքա լինի: Քրիստոս ի՞նքը պետք է իջնի երկիր և ի՞նքը պիտի ուսուցանի նրանց թե ինչ է գրված Ավետարանում;

----------


## Elmo

> Кто верит в Магамеда, кто в Аллаха , кто в Иисуса,
>  Кто не во что не верит даже в черта назло всем,
>  хорошую религию придумали Индусы
>  что мы отдав концы не умираем насовсем.


Высоцкий

Թարգմանված սիրուն չի հնչում էլի: Բայց դիպուկ ա ասել:

----------

Amaru (31.01.2009), Mephistopheles (28.01.2009), Հայկօ (28.01.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Չե՞ք կարծում, որ մեր՝ քրիստնյաների առաքելությունը այդ մարդկանց Աստծո խոսք հասցնելն է:


Կարծում եմ. և այդ ել անում ենք։

----------

The_only_one (28.01.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

*Մոդերատորական: Խնդրում եմ այստեղ քննարկել միայն թեմայում առաջադրված խնդիրը, հակառակ դեպքում ստիպված պետք է լինել փակել թեման, որպեսզի դուք ձեր քննարկումները շարունակեք Կրոն բաժնի թեմայից դուրս քննարկումներում:*

----------


## century

> *Մոդերատորական: Խնդրում եմ այստեղ քննարկել միայն թեմայում առաջադրված խնդիրը, հակառակ դեպքում ստիպված պետք է լինել փակել թեման, որպեսզի դուք ձեր քննարկումները շարունակեք Կրոն բաժնի թեմայից դուրս քննարկումներում:*


Վարպետ ես դեմ չեմ քեզ հետ եթե դու փակես այս բաժինը, քանի որ ես գիտեմ որ այս թեման մի ինչ որ լուրջ բան չի արդնացնի մարդկանց մտքերում և սրտերում և մարդիկ միշտ էլ մատների արանքով են նայել աստծո խոսքին ինչքան էլ որ սրտանց քարոզողներ են եղել: Բայց մի հարց ունեմ քեզ որպես մոդերատոր եթե կարել է:
Առաջարկում ես որ այստեղ քննարկվի մի միայն առաջադրված խնդիրը, բայց մոռանում ես որ հարցը հարց է բերում: Այ եթե օրինակ թեմայի անունը՝ *Հավատու՞մ եք Աստծո գոյությանը* քննարկվում է և մարդիկ սկսում են պատասխանել այդ հարցին ապա նա որ պատասխանում այո կամ ոչ, մի ուրիշը հարցնում է *Ի՞նչ փաստերով ես հավատում* և այդտեղ սկսվում է շիլաշփոթը և մարդիկ սկսում են մի հարցից թռնել մյուսը և դա տանում է թեմայից դուրս գրառման: Կարծում եմ դու հասկանում ես իմ միտքը Վարպետ ջան  :Wink:  : Այնպես որ ես շատ կցանկանամ որ այսպիսի թեմաներ շատ շատ լինեն այս ֆորումում բայց մի բան կասեմ որ միշտ էլ մարդիկ կշեղվեն բուն թեմայից և կսկսեն երբեմն էլ ուրիշ հարցեր ուղղել միմյանց: Այս թեման իր հարցադրումով ունի շատ խորը պատասխան և դրա համար էլ մարդիկ շատ են խորանում հարցի մեջ ու խորանալով սկսում են շեղվել: Չնայած ես ասեմ որ ես ոչ մի շեղղում չեմ նկատում այս բաժնում և անկախ դրանից թե մարդիկ ինչպիսի հարցեր են ուղղում ինձ կամ մի ուրիշի ես կասեմ որ մարդիկ իրենց սրտից են հարցնում, որը շատ հաճելի է պատասխանել և եթե մարդիկ դա հարցնում են ապա մենք բարի պետք է գտնվենք պատասխանել անկախ նրանից թե շեղվում ենք կամ ոչ: Մի խոսքով շատ չերկարեմ, քանի որ արդեն քարոզի է նմանվում, վերջացնելով գրառումս ասեմ որ այսպիսի հարցադրումները ունեն շատ խորը պատասխաններ: Բարի ժամանց բոլորին, աստված բոլորին պահապան  :Smile:

----------

Hrayr (28.01.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> առաջարկում եմ քեզ. մի քանի անգամ և շատ դանդաղ կարդաս այն ամենը ինչ ուզում ես հասկանալ։(հուսով եմ կոգնի .եթե ոչ՜ նորից գրիր)


ինչը կարդամ, ցավդ տանեմ, մտքե՞րդ … իր բոլոր թերություններով հանդերձ անթերի՞ է… էս միտքը՞… ՕՔ, ուրեմն կարելի է ասել "իր բոլոր մեղքերով հանդերձ անմեղ է" … "չնայած իր գաճաճ լինելուն, նա բավականին բոյով է"… "իր բոլոր ապուշ մտքերով հանդերձ, շատ խելացի է"…"իր բոլոր դաժանություններով հանդերձ, շատ բարեգութ է"… "կնոջ քաշը մի 10 անգամ գերազանցում է նորմը, բայց նիհար ու գեղեցիկ մարմին ունի"…

----------

Amaru (31.01.2009), Dorian (05.02.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> ինչը կարդամ, ցավդ տանեմ, մտքե՞րդ … իր բոլոր թերություններով հանդերձ անթերի՞ է… էս միտքը՞… ՕՔ, ուրեմն կարելի է ասել "իր բոլոր մեղքերով հանդերձ անմեղ է" … "չնայած իր գաճաճ լինելուն, նա բավականին բոյով է"… "իր բոլոր ապուշ մտքերով հանդերձ, շատ խելացի է"…"իր բոլոր դաժանություններով հանդերձ, շատ բարեգութ է"… "կնոջ քաշը մի 10 անգամ գերազանցում է նորմը, բայց նիհար ու գեղեցիկ մարմին ունի"…


արի մարմինները դնենք մի կողմ։Mephistopheles այստես մի բան ասեմ։եթե այս բաժին ես մտել ուղղակի հակառակության նպատակով։կամ. ասենք. եթե ուզում ես որ ինչ որ մեկին գիտելիքներիդ առատությամբ զարմացնել՝պետքէ քեզ խնդրեմ. որ ժամանակս զուր չվատնես։ իսկ եթե իրոք որևէ բան հետաքրքիր է. կամ իրոք  հարցական է քեզ համար.  սիրով կարող եմ պատասխանել։հիմա անցնենք այն հարցին. թէ ի՞նչ եմ հասկանում ասելով. մարդը անթերի է իր թերություններով հանդերձ։այո հենց այս մարդկային տաղտուկ վիճակով մարդը լիքը թերությունների մեջ է։բայց ողջ հարցը նրանում է .որ Աստված իր գործը կատարյալ անելուց հետո  մեզ էլ է  տեղ թողել ինքնաարարվելու։ոչ թէ ամեն ինչ ինչպես ասում ենՙծամել դրել է մեր բերանը՚այլ մեզ էլ է  ՙծամելու՚ բաժին թողել։ միթէ դու ունենալով անսպառ հնարավորություններ.քո երեխային կդաստիրակեիր ակվարիումային պայմաներումև կսարքեիր կատարյալ հնազանդ և խելոք նաև ՙշառից ու փորձանքից՚հեռու մարդ։ճիշտ չէ արդյոք. որ նրան բաց թողնես կյանք։որ ինքը զանազանի լչարն ու բարին։ նաև քո կյանքով օրինակ լինես նրան։և եթե կյանքի ճանապարհին լինեն սայթաքումներ .ճիշտ կլինի որ որդին հորը ասի որ ՙդու ինձ թերի ես ծնել՚

----------


## Mephistopheles

> արի մարմինները դնենք մի կողմ։Mephistopheles այստես մի բան ասեմ։եթե այս բաժին ես մտել ուղղակի հակառակության նպատակով։կամ. ասենք. եթե ուզում ես որ ինչ որ մեկին գիտելիքներիդ առատությամբ զարմացնել՝պետքէ քեզ խնդրեմ. որ ժամանակս զուր չվատնես։ իսկ եթե իրոք որևէ բան հետաքրքիր է. կամ իրոք  հարցական է քեզ համար.  սիրով կարող եմ պատասխանել։հիմա անցնենք այն հարցին. թէ ի՞նչ եմ հասկանում ասելով. մարդը անթերի է իր թերություններով հանդերձ։այո հենց այս մարդկային տաղտուկ վիճակով մարդը լիքը թերությունների մեջ է։բայց ողջ հարցը նրանում է .որ *Աստված իր գործը կատարյալ անելուց հետո  մեզ էլ է  տեղ թողել ինքնաարարվելու։ոչ թէ ամեն ինչ ինչպես ասում ենՙծամել դրել է մեր բերանը՚այլ մեզ էլ է  ՙծամելու՚ բաժին թողել*։ միթէ դու ունենալով անսպառ հնարավորություններ.քո երեխային կդաստիրակեիր ակվարիումային պայմաներումև կսարքեիր կատարյալ հնազանդ և խելոք նաև ՙշառից ու փորձանքից՚հեռու մարդ։ճիշտ չէ արդյոք. որ նրան բաց թողնես կյանք։որ ինքը զանազանի լչարն ու բարին։ նաև քո կյանքով օրինակ լինես նրան։և եթե կյանքի ճանապարհին լինեն սայթաքումներ .ճիշտ կլինի որ որդին հորը ասի որ ՙդու ինձ թերի ես ծնել՚




Կտրուկ, ուշադիր չես կարդում ես գիտելիքի հարց չեմ բարձրացրել, ես տրամաբանության հարց եմ բարձրացրել, սա բանավեճերի հիմքն է…և սա հարցականի տակ դնել պետք չէ

հիմա գանք քո ասածին. հիմա տես ինչ է ստացվում, մարդը եթե մեղք չգործեր լիներ հնազանդ որպիսին աստված էր կամենում, մինչ օրս պիտի ապրեր դրախտում հավերժական կյանքով, բայց քանի որ մեղք գործեց՝ եղավ այն ինչ հիմա է: Բայց երբ կարդում ենք քո գրածը պարզվում է որ աստված այս բոլորը հենց այսպես էլ նախատեսել է, այսինքն մեզ տվել է ընտրություն (ծամելու բան է թողել), և եթե դա այդպես է ուրեմն մարդը մեղք չի գործել ուրեմն պատիժ չպետք է լինի հետևաբար և դժոխք…

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Կտրուկ, ուշադիր չես կարդում ես գիտելիքի հարց չեմ բարձրացրել, ես տրամաբանության հարց եմ բարձրացրել, սա բանավեճերի հիմքն է…և սա հարցականի տակ դնել պետք չէ
> 
> հիմա գանք քո ասածին. հիմա տես ինչ է ստացվում, մարդը եթե մեղք չգործեր լիներ հնազանդ որպիսին աստված էր կամենում, մինչ օրս պիտի ապրեր դրախտում հավերժական կյանքով, բայց քանի որ մեղք գործեց՝ եղավ այն ինչ հիմա է: Բայց երբ կարդում ենք քո գրածը պարզվում է որ աստված այս բոլորը հենց այսպես էլ նախատեսել է, այսինքն մեզ տվել է ընտրություն (ծամելու բան է թողել), և եթե դա այդպես է ուրեմն մարդը մեղք չի գործել ուրեմն պատիժ չպետք է լինի հետևաբար և դժոխք…


ամեն բան իր աճն ու ժամանակն է ունենում։նորից օրինակը բերեմ երեխայի վրա. որ պարզ լինի։ ես հաճախ եդեմի կյանքը համեմատում եմ  մանկական տարիքի հետ։այո կարծես թե մանկությունը հենց դրախտ է .առանց հոգսերի և տառապանքների։ և երեխան անընդհատ գտնվում է ծնողի հսկողության տակ։և որքան էլ որ ծանր լինի ծնողի համար.պետք է գա մի ժամանակ որ երեխան մտնի ինքնուրույն կյանք ։կյանք ուղարկելուց էլ. ծնողը պետք է. որ իր պատվիրանները տա իր զավակին։և որքան ուրախ կլինի հայրը .վերջում տեսնի.որ իր որդին պահելով հոր խորհուրդները  ճիշտ ու կայացած մարդ է դարձել։ինչ ես կարծում եթե հայրը 2 որդի ունենար և մեկին մեծացներ սեփական հովանու ներքո. իսկ մյուսը  իրական կյանքում ընկնել ելնելով  հոր ուզած որդին դարձած լիներ։ որ մեկը հոր մոտ ավելի պատիվ ունենալուց կլիներ։
իսկ դժոխքին արժանացածներին այսպես պատկերացրու։ մտնելով ինքնուրոկյն կյանք  անառակ որդին ուրանում է հորը .և ավազակների հետ  դուրս գալիս սեփական հոր դեմ։

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (31.01.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Դրախտում, ինչպե՞ս եք նայելու այն կենդանիների աչքերին, որոնց կերել եք։ Էտ խոզին, ո՞նց եք նայելու…էն որ լացում էր, ու ասում,–Լուտո՜, էտ բանը մի՛ արա։

----------

Dorian (05.02.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Դրախտում, ինչպե՞ս եք նայելու այն կենդանիների աչքերին, որոնց կերել եք։ Էտ խոզին, ո՞նց եք նայելու…էն որ լացում էր, ու ասում,–Լուտո՜, էտ բանը մի՛ արա։


որպես կանոն. մարդիք Աստծո առաջ են հաշիվ տալիս.ո՛չ թէ խոզերի։

----------


## Sergo

Ոչ: Ես չեմ հավատւմ նրա գոյությանը

----------


## century

> Ոչ: Ես չեմ հավատւմ նրա գոյությանը


Շատ իզուր  :Sad:

----------

Amourchik (31.01.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> որպես կանոն. մարդիք Աստծո առաջ են հաշիվ տալիս.ո՛չ թէ խոզերի։


Ես չգիտեմ. դեռ հաշիվ չեմ տվել Աստծուն։

Թե դրախտում կա բարին, կան աղավնիներ, հավքեր…կենդանական աշխարհը, օձերից բացի, ապա հարցս մնում է վավեր. Ինչպե՞ս պիտի նայես այն կենդանիների աչքերին, որոնց ժամանակին մորթել ես, մաքուր քոշերի կամ մատաղի ձեւով։ Բա իրենք քեզ չե՞ն ասի,–դու խո՛զ մարդիկ, ձեր փորի համար մորթեցիք ինձ ու կերաք այն ժամանակ, երբ ես դեռ ծիծ էի տալիս իմ հորթին, մազերը լիզած։ :Sad:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ես չգիտեմ. դեռ հաշիվ չեմ տվել Աստծուն։
> 
> Թե դրախտում կա բարին, կան աղավնիներ, հավքեր…կենդանական աշխարհը, օձերից բացի, ապա հարցս մնում է վավեր. Ինչպե՞ս պիտի նայես այն կենդանիների աչքերին, որոնց ժամանակին մորթել ես, մաքուր քոշերի կամ մատաղի ձեւով։ Բա իրենք քեզ չե՞ն ասի,–դու խո՛զ մարդիկ, ձեր փորի համար մորթեցիք ինձ ու կերաք այն ժամանակ, երբ ես դեռ ծիծ էի տալիս իմ հորթին, մազերը լիզած։


Հակոբ.ես ղասաբ չեմ. ոչ էլ սիրում եմ արյունալի տեսարաններ.բայց ինչքան որ գիտեմ  ծծնդկան կենդանուն չեն մորդում։ինչևէ անցնենք բուն հարցիդ։
ուրեմն. եթե ընդունում ես  երկնքի արքայությունը՝  պետք է առաջին հերթին  ընդունես Աստծուն։եթե  ընդունում ես Աստծուն. ապա պետք  ընդունես նաև Նրա սահմանած օրենքները։որովհետև 
 Ա կորնթացիս  ժ.25 խոսքում  ասվում էՙԿերե՛ք ամեն ինչ .որ վաճառվում է սպանդանոցում .և խղճմտանքի պատճառով խտրություն մի՛ դրեք.որովհետև ՝ՙՏիրոջն է երկիրն իր ամբողջությամբ՚՚
 հետո 31խոսքում ասվում է
ՙԱրդ՝ ուտեք թե խմեք.կամ ինչ էլ անեք.ամեն ինչ արեքԱստծո փառքի համար՚։ 
հռոմեյացիս ԺԴ 17 խոսքում Պողոս առաքյալն ասում է`
ՙԱստծո արքայությունը ուտելիք և ըմպելիք չէ.այլ՝արդարություն և խաղաղություն և խնդություն Սուրբ հոգով.՚
 20րդ խոսք
ՙ ուտելիքի համար Աստծո գործը մի քանդիր. ամեն ինչ մաքուր է .բայց վատ է այն մարդու համար .որ ուտու մ է չարամտությամբ՚։
սրանք մեջբերումներ են կտակարանից։եթե անհասկանալի բան կլինի  .ասա։

----------

century (31.01.2009)

----------


## century

> Ես չգիտեմ. դեռ հաշիվ չեմ տվել Աստծուն։
> 
> Թե դրախտում կա բարին, կան աղավնիներ, հավքեր…կենդանական աշխարհը, օձերից բացի, ապա հարցս մնում է վավեր. Ինչպե՞ս պիտի նայես այն կենդանիների աչքերին, որոնց ժամանակին մորթել ես, մաքուր քոշերի կամ մատաղի ձեւով։ Բա իրենք քեզ չե՞ն ասի,–դու խո՛զ մարդիկ, ձեր փորի համար մորթեցիք ինձ ու կերաք այն ժամանակ, երբ ես դեռ ծիծ էի տալիս իմ հորթին, մազերը լիզած։


Հարգելի Հակոբ ջան սա քեզ ի գիտություն որ կենդանիները դրախտ չեն մտնում, միայն մարդն է որ հոգի ունի և միայն հոգին է որ գնում է դրախտ: Աստվածաշնչի մեջ գրված է որ մարդու հոգին գնում է իր արարչի մոտ՝ այսինքն դրախտ իսկ կենդանին մեռնում է, կոպիտ ասած սատկում և ոչնչանում քանի որ նա հոգի չունի: Այնպես որ սիրտտ լայն պահի ու ուզածտ կենդանուն բռնի կեր և թող խիղճտ քեզ չտանջի, քանի որ հաստատ դու չես տեսնի նրան դրախտում, եթե իհարկե դու էլ գնաս այնտեղ  :Wink:  : Կենդանիների մորթելու կամ ուտելու համար աստված  ասում է մարդուն՝ առանց խղճմտանքի մորթի կեր, այնպես որ ես ազատ եմ այդ մտքից, չնայած որ կյանքումս հավի վիզ կտրած չկամ  :Smile:

----------

Կտրուկ (01.02.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Հարգելի Հակոբ ջան սա քեզ ի գիտություն որ կենդանիները դրախտ չեն մտնում, միայն մարդն է որ հոգի ունի և միայն հոգին է որ գնում է դրախտ: Աստվածաշնչի մեջ գրված է որ մարդու հոգին գնում է իր արարչի մոտ՝ այսինքն դրախտ իսկ կենդանին մեռնում է, կոպիտ ասած սատկում և ոչնչանում քանի որ նա հոգի չունի: Այնպես որ սիրտտ լայն պահի ու ուզածտ կենդանուն բռնի կեր և թող խիղճտ քեզ չտանջի, քանի որ հաստատ դու չես տեսնի նրան դրախտում, եթե իհարկե դու էլ գնաս այնտեղ  : Կենդանիների մորթելու կամ ուտելու համար աստված  ասում է մարդուն՝ առանց խղճմտանքի մորթի կեր, այնպես որ ես ազատ եմ այդ մտքից, չնայած որ կյանքումս հավի վիզ կտրած չկամ


Ուրեմն պարզվումա շունս անհոգի անասունա՞ :Shok: ,էտ խի հոգի չունի,միայն նրա համար որ զու՞րկ է բանականությունից:

----------


## Sergo

Ոչ: Ես չեմ հավատում քանի որ դա մարդու երևակայություննա, թե իրականւմ աստված կա , բայց դա սուտա իրականում աստված գոյություն չի ունեցել և չունի: Էլի եմ ասում դա մարդկային երևակայության խափկանքա, ֆիկտիվ բան:

----------


## Gayl

> Ոչ: Ես չեմ հավատում քանի որ դա մարդու երևակայություննա, թե իրականւմ աստված կա , բայց դա սուտա իրականում աստված գոյություն չի ունեցել և չունի: Էլի եմ ասում դա մարդկային երևակայության խափկանքա, ֆիկտիվ բան:


Ամեն մարդ իր Աստծուն իր և իր ծնողների մեջ պետք է փնտրի,դե դա իմ կարծիքն է:

----------

Morpheus_NS (01.02.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

... կենդանիները ունեն ոչ թէ հոգի(դա մարդկային մենաշնորհ է) այլ կենդանական ոգի։

----------

century (01.02.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ոչ: Ես չեմ հավատում քանի որ դա մարդու երևակայություննա, թե իրականւմ աստված կա , բայց դա սուտա իրականում աստված գոյություն չի ունեցել և չունի: Էլի եմ ասում դա մարդկային երևակայության խափկանքա, ֆիկտիվ բան:


ի՞նչ ա երևակայությունը

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ոչ: Ես չեմ հավատում քանի որ դա մարդու երևակայություննա, թե իրականւմ աստված կա , բայց դա սուտա իրականում աստված գոյություն չի ունեցել և չունի: Էլի եմ ասում դա մարդկային երևակայության խափկանքա, ֆիկտիվ բան:


Sergo հասել էս Աստծո աթոռի մոտ և տեսել որ Աստված չկա՞։ թէ՞ որտեղից այդքան համոզվածություն քեզ։
մարդիք իրենց տեսածի վրա եդքան համոզված չեն .ինչքան դու քո չտեսածի վրա։ ասա մենք էլ իմանանք ։ :Shok:

----------

century (01.02.2009)

----------


## Gayl

Իսկ հոգին ոգուց ինչո՞վ է տարբերվում:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Իսկ հոգին ոգուց ինչո՞վ է տարբերվում:


հոգին խիստ անհատականություն է.իսկ ոգին ընդհանրական երևույթ է։

----------


## Gayl

> Sergo հասել էս Աստծո աթոռի մոտ և տեսել որ Աստված չկա՞։ թէ՞ որտեղից այդքան համոզվածություն քեզ։
> մարդիք իրենց տեսածի վրա եդքան համոզված չեն .ինչքան դու քո չտեսածի վրա։ ասա մենք էլ իմանանք ։


Ոնց թե՞.եթե կա աթոռը ուրեմն պետք է լինի հենց ինքը Աստվածը,դրա համար ով ուզում է համոզվի արդյոք Աստված կա թե չկա ուրեմն փնտրեք աթոռը այդպես ավելի հեշտ է:

----------


## Gayl

> հոգին խիստ անհատականություն է.իսկ ոգին ընդհանրական երևույթ է։


Պարզ է:Հետաքրքիր բացատրություն էր,հենց նոր մտքովս անցվ որ հոգին կարող է հենց ինքը խիղճը լինել:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Պարզ է:Հետաքրքիր բացատրություն էր,հենց նոր մտքովս անցվ որ հոգին կարող է հենց ինքը խիղճը լինել:


Gayl ջան հոգու մասնագետ չեմ.բայց կարծում եմ. որ ուղղակի վերցնենք և ասենք. որ  հոգին դա խիղճն է .այնքան էլ դիպուկ չի լինի։
խիղճը. հոգու մի բաղկացուցիչ մասն է։

----------


## century

> Ուրեմն պարզվումա շունս անհոգի անասունա՞,էտ խի հոգի չունի,միայն նրա համար որ զու՞րկ է բանականությունից:


Մարդ արարածը տարբերվում է կենդանիներից քանի որ նա ՀՈԳԻ է և աստված մարդուն ստեղծելուց նրա մեջ հոգի դրեց ինչը տրված չէ որևէ կենդանու և եթե դա լիներ աստվածաշնչում գրված կլիներ դրա մասին: Հետո էլ մարդուն թվում է թե կենդանին հոգեղեն արարած է բայց ոչ, պարզապես նրանք օժտված են մարդուն երբեմն հավատարիմ լինելով և դա նրանց մոտ կատարվում է մի միայն բնազդով: Մարդը մահանալով կորցնում է իր ՄԱՐՄԻՆԸ, բայց չի կորցնում իր ԱՆՁԸ և ՀՈԳԻՆ քանի որ դրանք հավերժ են ի հակառակ ՄԱՐՄՆԻ:

----------


## century

> Ոչ: Ես չեմ հավատում քանի որ դա մարդու երևակայություննա, թե իրականւմ աստված կա , բայց դա սուտա իրականում աստված գոյություն չի ունեցել և չունի: Էլի եմ ասում դա մարդկային երևակայության խափկանքա, ֆիկտիվ բան:


Ցավում եմ կարծիքիտ համար և համոզված եմ մի օր կհանդիպես նրան ում չես հավատում, բայց ավաղ շատ ուշ կլինի:

----------


## Կտրուկ

... հռովմ.10.12 խոսքում ասվում է  ՙ որովհետև խտրություն չկա  հրեայի ու հույնի միջև .վասն զի ամենքի Տերը նույնն է.որ առատությամբ կհասնի նրանց.ովքեր իրեն կկանչեն՚
...կտակարանում բազում անգամ շեշտվում է որ հրեանները բացարձակ առավելություն չունեն Աստծո  առաջ քան մյուս ազգերը ։Աստվածաշունչը հոգևոր գիրք է և հոգևոր միտք է պետք այն ճիշտ հասկանալու համար։ 
խնդրում եմ ուշադրություն ։ 
Հրեաների անցած մարմնավոր ճանապարհը՝ խորհրդանշում է  այսօրվա հոգևոր մարդու անցնելիք ուղղին։
այն. որ Աբրահամը իր կյանքից վախենալով իր կնոջը ներկայացնում է որպես քույր՝  աս ուղղակի ուսուցողական օրինակ է ։բայց .չէ՞ որ այդ ամենի մասին մենք տեղեկանում ենք հենց Աստվածաշնչից ։և եթե անգամ Աստվածաշունչը դիտարկենք որպես գեղարվեստական գիրք ՝այն իրենից բացարձակակ արժեք է ներկայացնում և այն գրողը հմտությամբ կարող էր իրեն ոչ ձեռնատու  տեղեկությունները չգրել։և մենք էլ չէինք իմանա այդ մասին ու հակագրիստոնյաները իրենց մատի փաթաթան չէին  անի այդ։հենց միայն այս փաստից կարելի է եզրակացնել.որ Աստվածաշունչը մարդու  ձեռքի գործ չէ։ այն իր մեջ այլաբանական հոգևոր խորհուրդ է պարունակում։և այն. ինչը որ առայժմ հասկանալի ու պարզ չէ.չշտապե՛նք գրքին մեղադրել.այլ հետամուտ լինենք. որ  այդ խորհուրդները բացվեն մեր առաջ։ 
իհարկե Աբրահամը իր արածի համար  այնքան ամաչեց որ պատրաստ էր ՙգետինը մտնել՚։
ընդհանրապես ճիշտ չէ ամբողջ գրքից ՙմոնտաժել՚մի հատված  և  մեղադրել  տվյալ նկարագրված  դեպքը։ անհրաժեշտ է հասկանալ թէ ինչ ուսուցողական նպատակ է այն հետապնդում։

----------

*e}|{uka* (05.02.2009), Second Chance (04.02.2009), Լուսիանա (24.02.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. թեման փակվել է կանոնների խախտմամբ գրառումների ջնջման, թեմայի մաքրման նպատակով, սակայն բաժնի մոդերատորի ինտերնետ կապի խափանման պատճառով գործը հետաձգվել է: Թեման կշարունակվի փակ մնալ, մինչև խնդրի լուծումը:*

----------

Ambrosine (05.02.2009), century (05.02.2009), Monk (05.02.2009)

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական։ Թեմայից դուրս, անլուրջ, ոչինչ չասող,  վեճեր հրահրող, սարկազմով հագեցած, կոնֆլիկտային կամ վիրավորական գրառումները  հիմնականում ջնջվել են: Որոշ գրառումներ խմբագրվել են: Այս անգամ ոչ մեկին խախտում չեմ արձանագրել` հաշվի առնելով ստեղծված խառնաշփոթ վիճակը: Բայց բաժնի ցանկացած թեմայում նման դեպքերի կրկնման դեպքում խոստանում եմ, որ կցուցաբերվի հնարավոր ամենախիստ մոտեցումը: Թեման վերաբացվում է, թեպետ չի բացառվում, որ այն հետագայում ընդհանրապես ստիպված լինենք փակել: Հիշեցնեմ, որ թեմայի քննարկման նյութը Աստծո գոյությանը հավատալ-չհավատալն է, և այդ հավատալ-չհավատալու մասին յուրաքանչյուրի պատճառը, մոտեցումը և կարծիքը պիտի արտահայտվի առանց դիմացինին սխալ հանելու, խելք սովորեցնելու կամ վիրավորական կեցվածք ընդունելու մարմաջի: Մաղթում եմ բարի և արդյունավետ քննարկումներ:*

----------

Ambrosine (05.02.2009), may (05.02.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

Սիրեք Հիսուսին այնպես, ինչպես ձեր կարծիքով նա սիրեց մարդկանց. :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Աստված դա մի երևակայական հասկացություն է,որը ստեղծվել է մարդու կողմից իրեն հասանելիք հոգսի և մեղավորության մի մասը մեկ ուրիշի վրա փոխանցելու համար:


 :Ok:  ես էլ սենց կպատասխանեի:Ճիշտ ես  :Smile:

----------


## Կիվի

Ժողովուրդ ջան, դուք իրոք կառծում եք որ էս ամենը ինչը մենք տեսնում ենք մեր շուրջը սնեց միշտել եղել է? Որ էս երկիրը, որի միակ փչացած, իր նպատակին չծառայող օռգանիզմը մարդն է, հենց այնպես էլ կար գալակտիկայում? Ուրեմն մենք կապիկից ենք առաջացել? Բա ինչու ետ դեպքում ուրիշ կենդանիներից ոչմեկը կապիկի հետ էվոլյութիյա չի ապրել? Եթե կա մարդ, որը առաջացել է կապիկից, թող լիներ նաև մարդ, որը առաջացել է ոռթից, կամ փղից, ու հեչ կարևոր չի որ նրանք իրար նման լինեին :Yes: 
Արցյոք դուք կարծում եք, որ էսքան ներդաշնակ աշխարհ, ինչպիսին է մեր երկիրը կարող էր ինքնուրույն ստեղծվոլ, հիշեք որ նույնիսկ մարդկանց, բազմանալու համար, ստեղծող է պետք, բոլորս էլ ունենք հայր և մայր... :Friends: 
Ու ես աշխարհի վրա միակ գիտակցող բայց միաժամանակ միակ անհավատ օրգանիզմը մարդն է... ԱՍՏՎԱԾ կա :Ok:  դա միանշանակ է, և ինչ է նշանակում ձեր ասծուն չեք հավատում, եթե աստված նա է օվ մեզ ստեղծել է ուրեմն նա մեր աստվածն է :Bye: 

Նորից ներողություն եմ հայցում հայերենիս համար :Blush:

----------

Եկվոր (12.03.2009)

----------


## Adriano

Ես կարծում եմ, որ, ըստ ինձ, այստեղ հավատալ կամ չհավատալու հարց չկա, քանի որ Աստված հենց կյանքն է: Այսինքն եթե դու մերժում ես կյանքը, ուրեմն չես հավատում կամ մերժում ես Աստծուն: Աստված կա բոլորիս մեջ, բնության մեջ, տիեզերքում: Իսկ կյանքը գետ է, որը անընդհատ հոսում է, վերջինս չունի սկիզբ, չունի վերջ: :Think:

----------

Եկվոր (12.03.2009)

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Ես ինքս հավատում եմ Աստծու գոյությանը, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ հավատում եմ նաև Դարվինյան տեսությանը: Միակ տարբերությունն այն է, որ երկրորդ տարբերակը ստացվում է մոտս հերքել, բայց ահա առաջինը՝ ոչ...  :Smile:

----------

Monk (07.03.2009), Բարձրահասակ (11.03.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

Ես Աստծուն համարում եմ  տիեզերական գիտակցություն :Pardon:

----------

Եկվոր (12.03.2009)

----------


## Եկվոր

> ընդհանրապես, "հավատալ Աստծուն" արտահայտությունը ըստ ձեզ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում:


Ընդհանրապես ՀԱՎԱՏԱԼ նշանակում է ապացույցի կարիք չունենալ: Իսկ մեր այս ամբողջ ձեռնարկումներն ու քննարկումները իմ կարծիքով մի նպատակլ ունեն՝ ապացուցել Աստծու գոյությունը: Իսկ արդյո՞ք դա մեզ պետք է: Նրանց, ովքեր չունեն այդ ապացույցի կարիքը, այն պետք չէ, իսկ նրանց, ում չի բավարարել Աստվածային ապացույցը՝ այն ամենը, ինչ տեսնում, լսում, շոշափում, զգում ենք, մարդկային ոչ մի ապացույց չի բավարարի: Ու զարմանում եմ՝ բա նրանք ու՞մ են համարում ՊԱՏՃԱՌ, ու՞մ վրա են բարդում ՄԵՂՔԸ... :Think:

----------


## Եկվոր

> Ես չգիտեմ. դեռ հաշիվ չեմ տվել Աստծուն։
> 
> Թե դրախտում կա բարին, կան աղավնիներ, հավքեր…կենդանական աշխարհը, օձերից բացի, ապա հարցս մնում է վավեր. Ինչպե՞ս պիտի նայես այն կենդանիների աչքերին, որոնց ժամանակին մորթել ես, մաքուր քոշերի կամ մատաղի ձեւով։ Բա իրենք քեզ չե՞ն ասի,–դու խո՛զ մարդիկ, ձեր փորի համար մորթեցիք ինձ ու կերաք այն ժամանակ, երբ ես դեռ ծիծ էի տալիս իմ հորթին, մազերը լիզած։


Իսկ ինչ է, որևէ խոտ իրավունք չի ունենա ասելու այդ կովին,-դու խո՛զ կով, քո փորի համար  ինձ  կերար այն ժամանակ, երբ ես դեռ նոր էի պատրաստվում ծաղկել ու պտուղ տալ, պտուղիս մազերն էլ դեռ չեի լիզել...համ էլ էդ ի՞նչ դիսկրիմինացիա է օձերի նկատմամբ: Բա եղա՞վ...

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Ուրեմն մենք կապիկից ենք առաջացել?


Թեզը այդպէս չէ: Մարդը կապիկից չի առաջացել: Կապիկը եւ մարդը նոյն կենդանուց են առաջացել: Ի հարկէ եղափոխումը տեւել է հարիւր հազարաւոր տարիներ...  :Think:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Թեզը այդպէս չէ: Մարդը կապիկից չի առաջացել: Կապիկը եւ մարդը նոյն կենդանուց են առաջացել: Ի հարկէ եղափոխումը տեւել է հարիւր հազարաւոր տարիներ...


հետաքրքիր է՝ թէ կատու՛ն ինչ կենդանուց է առաջացել։ :Think:

----------


## Amaru

> հետաքրքիր է՝ թէ կատու՛ն ինչ կենդանուց է առաջացել։


Եթե չունեք պատասխան, ասացեք՝ աստված. հեշտ է և պրակտիկ:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> հետաքրքիր է՝ թէ կատու՛ն ինչ կենդանուց է առաջացել։


Կենդանական աշխարհի ծագումնաբանութեան վերաբերեալ, գիտական տերմիններով չեմ կարող ներկայանալ: Կասեմ ինչ իմացել եմ գրքերից, վաւերագրական ֆիլմերից.
Կենդանիները՝ ապրող էակները բաժանւում են խմբերի: Օտինակ՝ ստնաւորներ (ստինք ունեցողներ, նրանով սնունդ տուողներ), ձկներ, եւայլն:
Իւրաքանչիւր խումբ օրգանական, մարմնակազմական ցեղակցութիւն ունի:
Մարդը՝ այսօրուայ  մեր իմացած մարդը, աշխարհի սկիզբում, միանգամից Աստուծոյ կողմից փաթեթաւորուած չի եկել-գաղութացնելու Երկիրը:
 Երկար եղափոխումներից (evolution) ետք.  մարդը հասել է իր այժմէական իրավիճակին:
Քսաննոց ատամը (ամենայետեւինը), մնացել է այն ժամանակներից, երբ մարդու դունչը, ծնօտը, երկար է եղել: «Մարդը» այն ժամանակ. աւելի շատ աղալով ուտող է եղել: 
Մատների միջեւ տեսնուով լողաթաղանթը....

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Антропогенез
Ժամանակի հեռաւորութիւնը պատկերացնո՞ւմ էք:
Ի հարկ է, սա, Աստուածշնչեան թեզին հակասում է:
Հարց այն է, որ աստծուն փորձում ենք ճանաչել, միայն աստուածաշնչեան (հին հրէական) աւանդապատումներից:

----------

յոգի (30.10.2009), Սելավի (14.03.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Երկար եղափոխումներից (evolution) ետք.  մարդը հասել է իր այժմէական իրավիճակին:
> Քսաննոց ատամը (ամենայետեւինը), մնացել է այն ժամանակներից, երբ մարդու դունչը, ծնօտը, երկար է եղել: «Մարդը» այն ժամանակ. աւելի շատ աղալով ուտող է եղել: 
> Մատների միջեւ տեսնուով լողաթաղանթը....


կյանքի առաջացման էվոլյուցիոն տարբերակը վաղուց հերքվել է շատ լուրջ գիտնականների կողմից։ի դեպ այն հերքվել է նաև այն ստեղծողների կողմից։ նրանք վերջ ի վերջո խոստովանել են. որ  չկա  կապիկից մարդ. անցում կատարող.   կապող օղակը ։ողջ թեզը հիմնված է եղել գտածո խոզի ծնոտի.  կամ որևէ ոսկրային հիվանդություն ունեցող  մարդու  կմաղքի վրա։

----------


## Elmo

Եթե մարդը կենդանուց առաջացած լիներ, հիմա պետք է լինեին կենդանիներ, որոնք մի քիչ կտարբերվեին մարդկանցից իրանց ինտելեկտով, ոչ թե սարեր-ձորերի տարբերություն կլիներ: Օրինակ թող պինգվինները համակարգիչ չունենային, բայց գոնե ասենք, մեխանիկական գործիքներ, կատապուլտեր ունենային ու իրար դեմ պատերազմեյին: Կամ գոնե կապիկները պարանով ճոճ գործած լինեին, ու պառկեին մեջը՝ հանգստանային: Կամ կովերը իրանց գլուխը քորելու հարմարանք ստեղծեին, ոչ թե եզի պես քսեին քարերին ու ճղեին:

----------

Կտրուկ (14.03.2009), յոգի (30.10.2009)

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> կյանքի առաջացման էվոլյուցիոն տարբերակը վաղուց հերքվել է շատ լուրջ գիտնականների կողմից։ի դեպ այն հերքվել է նաև այն ստեղծողների կողմից։ նրանք վերջ ի վերջո խոստովանել են. որ  չկա  կապիկից մարդ. անցում կատարող.   կապող օղակը ։ողջ թեզը հիմնված է եղել գտածո խոզի ծնոտի.  կամ որևէ ոսկրային հիվանդություն ունեցող  մարդու  կմաղքի վրա։


Ուրեմն մարդը միանգամից որպէս մա՞րդ է ստեղծուել:  :Smile:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Եթե մարդը կենդանուց առաջացած լիներ, հիմա պետք է լինեին կենդանիներ, որոնք մի քիչ կտարբերվեին մարդկանցից իրանց ինտելեկտով, ոչ թե սարեր-ձորերի տարբերություն կլիներ: Օրինակ թող պինգվինները համակարգիչ չունենային, բայց գոնե ասենք, մեխանիկական գործիքներ, կատապուլտեր ունենային ու իրար դեմ պատերազմեյին: Կամ գոնե կապիկները պարանով ճոճ գործած լինեին, ու պառկեին մեջը՝ հանգստանային: Կամ կովերը իրանց գլուխը քորելու հարմարանք ստեղծեին, ոչ թե եզի պես քսեին քարերին ու ճղեին:


Չեմ ուզում այս վէճը շարունակել, Elmo, բայց հաւատա՛. նմանութիւնները աւելի շատ են:
Դարձեալ ստիպուեմ ասելու. մարդը կապիկից չի առաջացել, այլ՝ բոլոր կենդանիները զարգացման ու եղափոխութեան ացեալ են ունեցել: Այդ ընթացքում, կենդանիներից  խմբեր բաժանուելով  առաձին խմբեր են կազմել...միլիոնաւոր տարիների ընթացքում:

----------

Mephistopheles (15.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Չեմ ուզում այս վէճը շարունակել, Elmo, բայց հաւատա՛. նմանութիւնները աւելի շատ են:
> Դարձեալ ստիպուեմ ասելու. մարդը կապիկից չի առաջացել, այլ՝ բոլոր կենդանիները զարգացման ու եղափոխութեան ացեալ են ունեցել: Այդ ընթացքում, կենդանիներից  խմբեր բաժանուելով  առաձին խմբեր են կազմել...միլիոնաւոր տարիների ընթացքում:


ինձ թվում ա ամեն ինչ լրիվ ուրիշ ձևով ա եղել: Բայց տարբերակներս վիրտուալ են ու սեփական ֆանտազիայի արդյունք: Դրա համար չեմ տեղադրում: Չեմ ուզում իմ կարծիքը մարդկանց վզին փաթաթած լինեմ:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ուրեմն մարդը միանգամից որպէս մա՞րդ է ստեղծուել:


և ոչ միայն մարդը այլ ցանկացած այլ կենդանի և բույս։

----------

յոգի (30.10.2009)

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական։ Դարվինիզմի մասին թեմա կա  այստեղ: Այս թեմայից շատ չշեղվելու համար ցանկալի է, որ էվոլյուցիոն տեսության շուրջ քննարկումները շարունակվեն այնտեղ:*

----------


## Leon

*Մոդերատորական: Կարդացեք Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները: Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը,  Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման: Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։*

----------


## Կարապետ

*Այո*

Կարող եմ նաև երդվալ, բայց տաս պատվիրանններում գրած ՝ Մի երդվիր (Քո Տեր Աստծու անունը զուր տեղը մի տուր)

----------

Արծիվ (30.10.2009)

----------


## Դատարկություն

Այո հավատում եմ, հավատում եմ առանց նախապայմանների, պայմանների և հետպայմանների հավատում եմ, որ Նա է այս կյանքի հիմնական ղեկավարը նա է ուղղություն ցույց տալիս ու շտկում մեզ հանդիպած դժվարությունները, հավատում եմ, որ առանց Նրա ես գոյություն չէի ունենա... ես չեմ էլ փոխի իմ հավատալու ու վստահելու կարծիքը ուզում է ամբողջ աշխարհի հակառակը ապացուցող փաստերը բերեք: Ես ասում եմ *Աստված կա* և դա աքսիոմ է, ես ասում եմ *Աստված ամենազոր է* ու թեև հաճախ կասկածում եմ ինչպես բոլորը բայց շարունակում եմ հավատալ...

----------

Արծիվ (30.10.2009), Կարապետ (30.10.2009)

----------


## Poqrik_Arev

Այո, հավատում եմ - հավատում եմ իմ ամբողջ հոգով ու էությամբ: Փոքր ժամանակ, որ մտածում էի, ինքս ինձ հետ կռիվ էի անում, ու ինձ թվում էր թե Աստված իմ ներքին ձայնի կերպարանքով իմ հետ է խոսում: 

Ես հավատում եմ Աստծուն, հավատում եմ նրա զորությանը ու հավատում եմ, որ այս աշխարհում ինչ կատարվում է նրա իմացությամբ է կատարվում: Ինչ լինում է, լավին է լինում ու ես համոզված եմ, որ այստեղ Աստված պապիկի մատը միշտ խառն է լինում  :Smile:

----------

Արծիվ (30.10.2009), Դատարկություն (29.10.2009), Կարապետ (30.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Աստծուն հավատում ես թե ոչ, դրանից ոչինչ չի փոխվում, որովհետև մարդու գործունեության մեջ աստծո ֆակտորը զուտ զգացական է և ոչ գործնական… եթե աստված գոյություն ունենար ապա բոլոր մարդիկ աշխարհում նույն աստծոն պիտի ենթարկվեին և հավատալու հարց գոյություն չեր ունենա… բայց ինչպես տեսնում եք աշխարհում ամեն ինչից շատ աստծո տեսակ կա ու նրանց երկրպագելու ձևերն էլ են իրարից տարբերվում ու ամեն մարդու հետ "խոսելիս էլ" տերը լրիվ իրար հակասող բաներ է ասում… այսինքն աստվածները դա մարդու երևակայության արդյունք են և օգտագործվում են մարդու կողմից մարդկանց վրա իշխանություն հաստատելու համար, հիմնականում վախի միջոցով…

----------

Ungrateful (30.10.2009), urartu (09.11.2009), Արիացի (30.10.2009), Երվանդ (30.10.2009), Լուսաբեր (30.10.2009), յոգի (19.05.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Աստծուն հավատում ես թե ոչ, դրանից ոչինչ չի փոխվում, որովհետև մարդու գործունեության մեջ աստծո ֆակտորը զուտ զգացական է և ոչ գործնական… եթե աստված գոյություն ունենար ապա բոլոր մարդիկ աշխարհում նույն աստծոն պիտի ենթարկվեին և հավատալու հարց գոյություն չեր ունենա… բայց ինչպես տեսնում եք աշխարհում ամեն ինչից շատ աստծո տեսակ կա ու նրանց երկրպագելու ձևերն էլ են իրարից տարբերվում ու ամեն մարդու հետ "խոսելիս էլ" տերը լրիվ իրար հակասող բաներ է ասում… այսինքն աստվածները դա մարդու երևակայության արդյունք են և օգտագործվում են մարդու կողմից մարդկանց վրա իշխանություն հաստատելու համար, հիմնականում վախի միջոցով…


Մեֆ, միտքդ հետաքրքիր է, բայց մյուս կողմից հարց է առաջանում, արդյո՞ք Աստծուն 1000 տարի պետք է, որ մարդիկ իրեն ենթարկվեն: Ավելի հետաքրքիր գործ չունի՞ Աստված:

----------

Mephistopheles (30.10.2009), Tig (30.10.2009), յոգի (31.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, միտքդ հետաքրքիր է, բայց մյուս կողմից հարց է առաջանում, արդյո՞ք Աստծուն 1000 տարի պետք է, որ մարդիկ իրեն ենթարկվեն: Ավելի հետաքրքիր գործ չունի՞ Աստված:


Չունի ապեր… բա ունի՞…բանի գոռձի անունն ի՞նչ ա… "Գիրքը" որ կարդում ես աստված լավ էլ խորացել ա… բա գիտես մուֆթա են սաղ օրը մոմ վառու՞մ… մեր նախագեն ասաց "փրկությունը լավ գործերի մեջ չի այլ ապաշխահրության"… ու աչքիս հենց էդ ուղղությամբ էլ շարժվում ա … Շեպօկլյակի գաղափարախոսությունն ա "խառոշիմի դելամի պռասլավիցա նել՛զյա"

----------

Tig (30.10.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Եթե մարդը կենդանուց առաջացած լիներ, հիմա պետք է լինեին կենդանիներ, որոնք մի քիչ կտարբերվեին մարդկանցից իրանց ինտելեկտով, ոչ թե սարեր-ձորերի տարբերություն կլիներ: Օրինակ թող պինգվինները համակարգիչ չունենային, բայց գոնե ասենք, մեխանիկական գործիքներ, կատապուլտեր ունենային ու իրար դեմ պատերազմեյին: Կամ գոնե կապիկները պարանով ճոճ գործած լինեին, ու պառկեին մեջը՝ հանգստանային: Կամ կովերը իրանց գլուխը քորելու հարմարանք ստեղծեին, ոչ թե եզի պես քսեին քարերին ու ճղեին:


Վազգեն, կովեր, պինգվիններ ու կապիկներ չգիտեմ, բայց օրինակ Պապուա-Նոր Գվինեայի կամ Ամազոնի աբորիգենները համարյա քո ասածի ապացույցն են: Ճիշտ ա, իրանք էլի հոմո-սափիենս տեսակին են պատկանում, բայց իմ կարծիքով, եթե նրանց ու քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհի շփումը չլիներ, նրանք մինչև հիմա էլ կգտնվեին պարաններով ճոճի ու գլուխը քորելու հարմարանքի մակարդակին:
Եթե նայենք էվոլյուցիայի տեսակետից, ապա իմ կարծիքով, եթե որևէ կենդանի հասներ էն աստիճանի, որ օրինակ կատապուլտ կարողանար սարքել, ապա այդ տեսակը արագ էվոլյուցիայի ենթարկվելով տեսակային առումով կհավասարվեր բանական մարդուն: Այսինքն միջանկյալ զարգացվածության տեսակի գոյություն կարծում եմ չի կարող լինել ու միջանկյալ տեսակետից շատ արագ կարելի է հասնել զարգացված տեսակի:

Իսկ թեմայի շրջանակներում ասեմ, որ աստծո գոյությանը չեմ հավատում: Այսինքն չեմ հավատում նման մի ինչ-որ սուբյեկտի գոյությունը ինձ շրջապատող մատերիալիստական զգայական աշխարհում: Աստված գաղափարը ներմուծված ա մարդկանց կողմից մարդկային տեսակի ձևավորման ամենասկզբնական փուլերում, իրենց կյանքը ու շփումը բնության հետ հեշտացնելու համար: Ու կարելի է համարել, որ աստված գաղափարը մարդկային աբստրակցիայի առաջին դրսևորումներից ա: Դա կարելի է համեմատել, մաթեմատիկայում հայտնի ունիվերսալ բազմության հետ: Այսինքն մի բան, որ իր մեջ ներառում ա ամեն ինչ: Ու ընդհանրապես իմ այս եզրահանգումները ինձ թույլ են տվել գալ հետևյալ մտքին, որը չգիտեմ, ինչ-որ այլ տեղ ու այլ մարդկանց կողմից արտահայտվել ա, թե ոչ.
Ոչ թե աստվածն է մարդուն ստեղծել, այլ մարդն է աստծուն ստեղծել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Եթե մարդը կենդանուց առաջացած լիներ, հիմա պետք է լինեին կենդանիներ, որոնք մի քիչ կտարբերվեին մարդկանցից իրանց ինտելեկտով,* ոչ թե սարեր-ձորերի տարբերություն կլիներ: Օրինակ թող պինգվինները համակարգիչ չունենային, բայց գոնե ասենք, մեխանիկական գործիքներ, կատապուլտեր ունենային ու իրար դեմ պատերազմեյին: Կամ գոնե կապիկները պարանով ճոճ գործած լինեին, ու պառկեին մեջը՝ հանգստանային: Կամ կովերը իրանց գլուխը քորելու հարմարանք ստեղծեին, ոչ թե եզի պես քսեին քարերին ու ճղեին:


եղել են Էլմօ ջան, Արդիպիթեկուսը վերջերս են գտել որը ոչ մարդ էր ոչ էլ կապիկ… իսկ ինտելեկտը դա մենակ կոմպյուտերը կամ մեխանիզմ ստեծելը չէ… ինտելեկտը դա սովորելու, ինֆորմացիան ընդունելու, պահելու և կիրառելու մեջ է, որ տարբեր կենդանիներ տարբեր մակարդակներով են անում… իմիջայլոց թռչունի տեսակներ կան որոնք գործիք են սարքում և շատ ավելի բարդ քան կապիկը…

…Էլմօ ջան, մեկ էլ կարաս ասես աստված ինչի էդ դինոզավրերին ստեղծեց հետո էլ ոչնչացրեց… հավատս չի գալիս որ էդ մողեսները մի հատ ընենց Սոդոմ-Գոմոր սարքած լինեին որ աստված ասեր "ՕՔ, հերիք եղավ… ես սրանց ջնջելու եմ"… լավ պիթեկանտրոպներին ինչի վերացրեց, ավստրալոպիթեկներին ինչի վերացրեց… մամոնտն իրան ի՞նչ էր արել, կամ ի՞նչ կարար աներ… հա գիտեմ, չէին աղոթում, երկրպագում, հավատում… բայց մենք էլ աղոթողը, հավատացողն ու երկրպագողն ենք, կարող ա՞ մամոնտից լավն ենք…

----------

Լուսաբեր (30.10.2009)

----------


## Հոգեվարք

Այո, հավատում եմ Աստծո գոյությանը...Ինձ համար նա մի գերբնական ուժ է, որ օգնում է ինձ ապրել հատկապես այն պահերին, երբ թվում է, թե կյանքն էլ իմաստ չունի ...Անչափ շնորհակալ եմ նրան, որ կա...

----------


## The_only_one

> Այո, հավատում եմ Աստծո գոյությանը...Ինձ համար նա մի գերբնական ուժ է, որ օգնում է ինձ ապրել հատկապես այն պահերին, երբ թվում է, թե կյանքն էլ իմաստ չունի ...Անչափ շնորհակալ եմ նրան, որ կա...


Կներես իհարկե, բայց ինչպե՞ս ես շնոհակալությունդ հայտնում Աստծուն: Ի նկատի ունեմ ինչ որ բան անու՞մ ես Աստծու համար:

----------


## Հոգեվարք

> Կներես իհարկե, բայց ինչպե՞ս ես շնոհակալությունդ հայտնում Աստծուն: Ի նկատի ունեմ ինչ որ բան անու՞մ ես Աստծու համար:


Նախ ասեմ,որ դուք տվեցիք երկու տարբեր հարց բայց մի անկյան տակ...ես առանձին կպատասխանեմ, քանի որ մեկը մյուսի հետ կապ չունի...
Ինչպե՞ս եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնում, առաջին հերթին իմ աղոթքով առ Աստված...
Ի՞նչ եմ անում Աստծո համար, հավատում եմ նրան...

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Կներես իհարկե, բայց ինչպե՞ս ես շնոհակալությունդ հայտնում Աստծուն: Ի նկատի ունեմ ինչ որ բան անու՞մ ես Աստծու համար:


Աստված լինելով ամենակարող միայն Սիրո կարիք է զգում, Սիրիր Նրան և դա կլինի քո շնորհակալությունը

----------


## Արիացի

> Աստված լինելով ամենակարող միայն Սիրո կարիք է զգում, Սիրիր Նրան և դա կլինի քո շնորհակալությունը


Իսկ եթե այն ամենակարող է, ապա ինչպես է ստացվել, որ մի բանի կարիք այնուամենայնիվ ունի? :Think:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ի՞նչ եմ անում Աստծո համար, հավատում եմ նրան...


Իսկ քո կողմից նրան հավատալը, աստծուն ինչ-որ բան տալիս է?

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Ես էլ նման մի բան կասեմ երեխեք: Դժվար է ասել հավատում ես, թե չէ, որովհետև նա ով    ասումա չեմ հավատում ,միևնույնն ա  կյանքի ամենադժվար պահին միշտ էլ ասումա.«Աստված ջան օգնիր»: Իսկ նա ով հավատումա, տենց էլ չգիտի, թե կոնկրետ ,ինչին ա հավատում: Համենայն դեպս,  իմ համար իմ Աստվածը իմ «ես»-նա, ու ես հավատում եմ ինքս ինձ: :Smile:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Իսկ եթե այն ամենակարող է, ապա ինչպես է ստացվել, որ մի բանի կարիք այնուամենայնիվ ունի?





> Իսկ քո կողմից նրան հավատալը, աստծուն ինչ-որ բան տալիս է?


Ես չեմ ուզում խորանալ ոչ մի հարցի շուրջ ես ասում եմ «եթե Աստված ցանկանում է որ իրեն սիրենէ ես սիրում եմ», իմ համար արդեն նշանակություն չունի մյուս հարցերը  որովհետև կան բաներ որ սովորական մարդը չի կարող հասկանալ»: Այո տալիս է, սիրո պահանջ է զգում, ես էլ Իրեն սիրում եմ :Smile:

----------


## Հոգեվարք

> Իսկ եթե այն ամենակարող է, ապա ինչպես է ստացվել, որ մի բանի կարիք այնուամենայնիվ ունի?


Մի բանի՞, սիրո կարիք բոլորն ունեն, նույնիսկ Աստված... :Love:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ես չեմ ուզում խորանալ ոչ մի հարցի շուրջ ես ասում եմ «եթե Աստված ցանկանում է որ իրեն սիրենէ ես սիրում եմ», իմ համար արդեն նշանակություն չունի մյուս հարցերը  որովհետև կան բաներ որ սովորական մարդը չի կարող հասկանալ»: Այո տալիս է, սիրո պահանջ է զգում, ես էլ Իրեն սիրում եմ


Լավ հասկացա, որ չես ուզում խորանալ, բայց այնուամենայնիվ ես չեմ կարում չխորանալ էդ հարցերի շուրջ, երբ լսում եմ նման մտքեր ու իմ ուղեղում դա չի տեղավորվում: Ու հետևաբար, մի հարց տամ: Որ ասում ես այն ցանկանում է, որ իրեն սիրեն ու դու էլ սիրում ես, կարող ես ասել, թե որտեղից գիտես, որ այն ցանկանում է, որ իրեն սիրեն?

----------


## Հոգեվարք

> Իսկ քո կողմից նրան հավատալը, աստծուն ինչ-որ բան տալիս է?


Իհարկե, կարծում եմ, որ էլ ավելի մեծ ուժ է տալիս...

----------


## Արիացի

> Մի բանի՞, սիրո կարիք բոլորն ունեն, նույնիսկ Աստված...


Իսկ օրինակ բոլորը նաև սննդի ու թթվածնի կարիք ունեն: Աստված չունի դրա կարիքը? :Think:

----------


## Արիացի

> Իհարկե, կարծում եմ, որ էլ ավելի մեծ ուժ է տալիս...


Եթե նրա ուժը անսահման է, ապա քո հավատից ենթադրվելիք ավելացող ուժը ոչինչ չի փոխում, նրա ուժը էլի մնում է անսահման, քանի որ քո տված ուժը կարող է լինել առավելագույնը սահմանափակ, իսկ դա անսահմանության վրա չի ազդում: Հետևաբար, քո հավատը նրան ոչինչ չի տալիս: Բայց այնուամենայնիվ կուզեի պարզել, թե ինչ ճանապարհով է, քո հավատը նրան ուժ տալիս: :Think:

----------


## Հոգեվարք

> Իսկ օրինակ բոլորը նաև սննդի ու թթվածնի կարիք ունեն: Աստված չունի դրա կարիքը?


Բոլորը շա՛տ բաների կարիք ունեն, ես կասեի մարդիկ բազում կարիքներ ունեն ու դրանք անսպառ են... :Think:  Իսկ սիրո կարիք բոլորն ունեն անխտիր, և սերը ես չեմ դասում բոլոր կարիքների շարքին հավասարի կարգավիճակում...

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Լավ հասկացա, որ չես ուզում խորանալ, բայց այնուամենայնիվ ես չեմ կարում չխորանալ էդ հարցերի շուրջ, երբ լսում եմ նման մտքեր ու իմ ուղեղում դա չի տեղավորվում: Ու հետևաբար, մի հարց տամ: Որ ասում ես այն ցանկանում է, որ իրեն սիրեն ու դու էլ սիրում ես, կարող ես ասել, թե որտեղից գիտես, որ այն ցանկանում է, որ իրեն սիրեն?


Երբոր ես սիրում եմ, զգում եմ որ լավ է, զգում եմ որ ես փոխվում եմ, զգում եմ որ երջանիկ եմ դառնում ու որ ինչ որ խնդրում եմ կատարվում է: Արիացի ջան դե սիրում եմ էլի....... եթե չհավատաի չէի սիրեի, դա խոսքերով չես բացատրի, մինչև ինքդ չհավատաս, կհավատաս կտեսնես որ ցանկանում է որ Իրեն սիրես :Smile:  Դու էլ կսիրես.

----------


## Արիացի

> Բոլորը շա՛տ բաների կարիք ունեն, ես կասեի մարդիկ բազում կարիքներ ունեն ու դրանք անսպառ են... Իսկ սիրո կարիք բոլորն ունեն անխտիր, և սերը ես չեմ դասում բոլոր կարիքների շարքին հավասարի կարգավիճակում...


Հետևաբար, կարելի է ենթադրել, որ սերը մի ավելի բարձր, աստծուց էլ բարձր բան է: Այնպիսի բան, որի կարիքը զգում է նույնիսկ Աստված: Ճիշտ եմ?




> Երբոր ես սիրում եմ, զգում եմ որ լավ է, զգում եմ որ ես փոխվում եմ, զգում եմ որ երջանիկ եմ դառնում ու որ ինչ որ խնդրում եմ կատարվում է: Արիացի ջան դե սիրում եմ էլի....... եթե չհավատաի չէի սիրեի, դա խոսքերով չես բացատրի, մինչև ինքդ չհավատաս, կհավատաս կտեսնես որ ցանկանում է որ Իրեն սիրես Դու էլ կսիրես.


Այսինքն, այն միտքը, որ աստված ուզում է, որ իրեն սիրեն հիմնված է զուտ զգացմունքայնության վրա, այլ ոչ թե տրամաբանության: Օրինակ ես համարում եմ, որ աստված չի ուզում, որ իրեն սիրեն: Այսինքն սիրես նրան, թե ոչ, նրա համար մեկ է: Ավելի խելամիտ չի?

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Իրեն սիրես Դու էլ կսիրես.
> Այսինքն, այն միտքը, որ աստված ուզում է, որ իրեն սիրեն հիմնված է զուտ զգացմունքայնության վրա, այլ ոչ թե տրամաբանության: Օրինակ ես համարում եմ, որ աստված չի ուզում, որ իրեն սիրեն: Այսինքն սիրես նրան, թե ոչ, նրա համար մեկ է: Ավելի խելամիտ չի?


Հա ամեն ինչ ընկած է զգացմունքայինի վրա, ոչ մի տրամաբանական ու ինչ որ փատստերով ապացուցված բան չկա: Իմ համար չէ.... ես գիտեմ որ ուզում Է սիրեմ, ես սիրում եմ :Smile: , սա էնպիսի հարցա որ ամեն մարդ իր համար պետք է որոշի դրա ճշմարտացիությունը, ես հիմա քեզ չեմ կարող դա ոչ ապացուցել, ոչ էլ բացատրել :Jpit: ))))))))

----------


## Հոգեվարք

> Եթե նրա ուժը անսահման է, ապա քո հավատից ենթադրվելիք ավելացող ուժը ոչինչ չի փոխում, նրա ուժը էլի մնում է անսահման, քանի որ քո տված ուժը կարող է լինել առավելագույնը սահմանափակ, իսկ դա անսահմանության վրա չի ազդում: Հետևաբար, քո հավատը նրան ոչինչ չի տալիս: Բայց այնուամենայնիվ կուզեի պարզել, թե ինչ ճանապարհով է, քո հավատը նրան ուժ տալիս:


Այո, Աստված ամենազորեղն է, ով օժտված է ոչ թե անսահման (մարդու մասին չենք խոսում, որ ասենք անսահման թե սահմանափակ...), ավելի ճիշտ գերբնական ուժով...
Իմ հավատը տալիս է ուժ, ոչինչ չտալ չկա նման բան, քանի որ ոչինչ չկա...Ձեր հստակ թեորեմական հաստատված մոտեցումները պնդել սխալ է,կարծում եմ...Խոսքը վերաբերվում է "Հետևաբար, քո հավատը նրան ոչինչ չի տալիս" արտահայտությանը...  Ի՞նչ ճանապարհով է ուժ տալիս նրան, ասեմ որ դա փոխադարձ է...ես հավատում եմ նրան,նրան ուժ է տալիս դա ու փոխանցվում է այդ ուժն ինձ...

----------


## Արիացի

> Հա ամեն ինչ ընկած է զգացմունքայինի վրա, ոչ մի տրամաբանական ու ինչ որ փատստերով ապացուցված բան չկա: Իմ համար չէ.... ես գիտեմ որ ուզում Է սիրեմ, ես սիրում եմ, սա էնպիսի հարցա որ ամեն մարդ իր համար պետք է որոշի դրա ճշմարտացիությունը, ես հիմա քեզ չեմ կարող դա ոչ ապացուցել, ոչ էլ բացատրել))))))))


Այն ամենը ինչ հիմնված է զգացմունքայնության վրա, նույնիսկ սերը, չի կարող ճշմարիտ լինել: Մարդ, եթե նույնիսկ սիրում է մեկին, պիտի հստակ գիտակցի, թե ինչի համար է սիրում: 
Զգացմունքային դատողությունները աքսիոմ ընդունել ու դրանցով առաջնորդվելը բերում է հակասականության: Իսկ տրամաբանություն գիտությունն ասում է, որ հակասական դատողություններից բխում է ամեն ինչ: Այսինքն նման պնդումներից կարելի է ճիշտ տրամաբանական շղթաներով եզրակացնել նույնիսկ այն, որ դինոզավրերը առաջացել են մարդուց: Իսկ փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ դա տենց չի:

----------


## Հոգեվարք

[QUOTE=Արիացի;1845456]Հետևաբար, կարելի է ենթադրել, որ սերը մի ավելի բարձր, աստծուց էլ բարձր բան է: Այնպիսի բան, որի կարիքը զգում է նույնիսկ Աստված: Ճիշտ եմ?[QUOTE]


Այո, սերը բոլոր կարիքներից բարձր դասվող մի անբացատրելի ու ինդիվիդուալ կարիք է իմ կարծիքով...Եթե Աստված սիրո կարիք զգում է, դա չի նշանակում, որ դա իրենից բարձր է...ես նման բան չեմ ասել, էլի Ձեր համոզմունքներ են...
Պարզապես գտնում եմ, որ սիրո առաջ բոլորը հավասար են, նույնիսկ Աստված...

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Այն ամենը ինչ հիմնված է զգացմունքայնության վրա, նույնիսկ սերը, չի կարող ճշմարիտ լինել: Մարդ, եթե նույնիսկ սիրում է մեկին, պիտի հստակ գիտակցի, թե ինչի համար է սիրում:
> Զգացմունքային դատողությունները աքսիոմ ընդունել ու դրանցով առաջնորդվելը բերում է հակասականության: Իսկ տրամաբանություն գիտությունն ասում է, որ հակասական դատողություններից բխում է ամեն ինչ: Այսինքն նման պնդումներից կարելի է ճիշտ տրամաբանական շղթաներով եզրակացնել նույնիսկ այն, որ դինոզավրերը առաջացել են մարդուց: Իսկ փորձը ցույց է տալիս, որ դա տենց չի:


Արիացի ջան ես քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց ես չնայելով բոլոր հակասություններին, չնայելով գուցե բաց աչքերով, հավատում եմ, եթե քո պես մտածես, ամեն բան սուտ դուրս կգա, համ սերը, համ երջանկությունը, համ ատելությունը, հայրենասիրությունը, խիղճը, ամեն բան սուտ դուրս կգա.....

----------


## Հոգեվարք

> Հետևաբար, կարելի է ենթադրել, որ սերը մի ավելի բարձր, աստծուց էլ բարձր բան է: Այնպիսի բան, որի կարիքը զգում է նույնիսկ Աստված: Ճիշտ եմ?
> 
> Այո, սերը բոլոր կարիքներից բարձր դասվող մի անբացատրելի ու ինդիվիդուալ կարիք է իմ կարծիքով...Եթե Աստված սիրո կարիք զգում է, դա չի նշանակում, որ դա իրենից բարձր է...ես նման բան չեմ ասել, էլի Ձեր համոզմունքներ են...
> Պարզապես գտնում եմ, որ սիրո առաջ բոլորը հավասար են, նույնիսկ Աստված... 
> 
> Այսինքն, այն միտքը, որ աստված ուզում է, որ իրեն սիրեն հիմնված է զուտ զգացմունքայնության վրա, այլ ոչ թե տրամաբանության: Օրինակ ես համարում եմ, որ աստված չի ուզում, որ իրեն սիրեն: Այսինքն սիրես նրան, թե ոչ, նրա համար մեկ է: Ավելի խելամիտ չի?


Ես համամիտ չեմ այս մտքի հետ,քանի որ սերը պիտի լինի փոխադարձ ամեն դեպքում, եթե նա քեզ սիրում է նույնիսկ տեսնելով,որ դու նրան չես էլ ուզում սիրել...ապա խելամիտի հարցը չի այստեղ, սիրո փոխադարձ լինելու մեջ է հարցը...

----------


## Արիացի

> Այո, Աստված ամենազորեղն է, ով օժտված է ոչ թե անսահման (մարդու մասին չենք խոսում, որ ասենք անսահման թե սահմանափակ...), ավելի ճիշտ գերբնական ուժով...


Իսկ գերբնականը որն է? Ուժ հասկացությունը ինքը սահմանվում է բնության մեջ տեղի ունեցող երևույթների համար: Ու վերցնել այդ հասկացությունը ու կիրառել բնությունից դուրս ինչ-որ օբյեկտների` օրինակ Աստծո համար, կարծում եմ սխալ է: Այսինքն եթե աստվածը գերբնական ինստանցիա է, ապա նրա համար ուժ հասկացություն գոյություն չունի, քանի որ ուժով օժտված են բնական օբյեկտները, օրինակ ավտոմեքենայի շարժիչը:



> Իմ հավատը տալիս է ուժ, ոչինչ չտալ չկա նման բան, քանի որ ոչինչ չկա...Ձեր հստակ թեորեմական հաստատված մոտեցումները պնդել սխալ է,կարծում եմ...Խոսքը վերաբերվում է "Հետևաբար, քո հավատը նրան ոչինչ չի տալիս" արտահայտությանը...  Ի՞նչ ճանապարհով է ուժ տալիս նրան, ասեմ որ դա փոխադարձ է...ես հավատում եմ նրան,նրան ուժ է տալիս դա ու փոխանցվում է այդ ուժն ինձ...


Իսկ ինչու չի նրա ողջ ուժը փոխանցվում քեզ?

----------


## Արիացի

> Ես համամիտ չեմ այս մտքի հետ,քանի որ սերը պիտիլինի թոխադարփ ամեն դեպքում,եթե նա քեզ սիրում է նույնիսկ տեսնելով,որ դու նրան չես էլ ուզում սիրել...ապա խելամիտի հարցը չի այստեղ, սիրո փոխադարձ լինելու մեջ է հարցը...


Իսկ ինչ գիտես, որ աստված քեզ սիրում է?

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի ջան ես քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց ես չնայելով բոլոր հակասություններին, չնայելով գուցե բաց աչքերով, հավատում եմ, եթե քո պես մտածես, ամեն բան սուտ դուրս կգա, համ սերը, համ երջանկությունը, համ ատելությունը, հայրենասիրությունը, խիղճը, ամեն բան սուտ դուրս կգա.....


Ոչ, ես չեմ համարում որ ամեն բան սուտ է, այդ թվում և սերը: Բայց ինչ վերաբերվում է նրան, որ դու աստծուն սիրում ես ու դա բացատրում ես, նրանով, որ աստված սիրո կարիք է զգում, այ սա համարում եմ սուտ:

----------


## Արիացի

> Այո, սերը բոլոր կարիքներից բարձր դասվող մի անբացատրելի ու ինդիվիդուալ կարիք է իմ կարծիքով...Եթե Աստված սիրո կարիք զգում է, դա չի նշանակում, որ դա իրենից բարձր է...ես նման բան չեմ ասել, էլի Ձեր համոզմունքներ են...
> Պարզապես գտնում եմ, որ սիրո առաջ բոլորը հավասար են, նույնիսկ Աստված...


Իսկ կենդանիները?

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ոչ, ես չեմ համարում որ ամեն բան սուտ է, այդ թվում և սերը: Բայց ինչ վերաբերվում է նրան, որ դու աստծուն սիրում ես ու դա բացատրում ես, նրանով, որ աստված սիրո կարիք է զգում, այ սա համարում եմ սուտ:


Արիացի ջան դու ինձնից ավելի մեծ ես, ինձնից փորձառու, եթե սկսեմ գրել դու գիտականորեն միշտ էլ կարաս հակառակ բաներ գրես, դրա համար ես առաջարկում եմ ես մնամ իմ կարծիքին, դու քո կարծիքին, ինձ ինչքան էլ համոզես ես իմ կարծիքը փոխողը չեմ, նույնն էլ երևի եթե ես համոզեմ. դրա համար արի սպասենք, մի օր կարողա ինձ հասկանաս...

----------

Արիացի (08.11.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի ջան դու ինձնից ավելի մեծ ես, ինձնից փորձառու, եթե սկսեմ գրել դու գիտականորեն միշտ էլ կարաս հակառակ բաներ գրես, դրա համար ես առաջարկում եմ ես մնամ իմ կարծիքին, դու քո կարծիքին, ինձ ինչքան էլ համոզես ես իմ կարծիքը փոխողը չեմ, նույնն էլ երևի եթե ես համոզեմ. դրա համար արի սպասենք, մի օր կարողա ինձ հասկանաս...


Լավ: :Smile:  Ես էլ հույս ունեմ, որ մի օր դու ինձ կհասկանաս :Wink:

----------

Դատարկություն (08.11.2009)

----------


## Հոգեվարք

> Իսկ գերբնականը որն է? Ուժ հասկացությունը ինքը սահմանվում է բնության մեջ տեղի ունեցող երևույթների համար: Ու վերցնել այդ հասկացությունը ու կիրառել բնությունից դուրս ինչ-որ օբյեկտների` օրինակ Աստծո համար, կարծում եմ սխալ է: Այսինքն եթե աստվածը գերբնական ինստանցիա է, ապա նրա համար ուժ հասկացություն գոյություն չունի, քանի որ ուժով օժտված են բնական օբյեկտները, օրինակ ավտոմեքենայի շարժիչը:
> 
> Իսկ ինչու չի նրա ողջ ուժը փոխանցվում քեզ?


Ես սկզբից էլ նշել եմ,որ Աստված ինձ համար գերբնական ուժ է ինքնին...Ես Աստծուն օբյեկտի չեմ վերածել ու հետո օժտել ուժով...Բոլորովին..Աստված գերբնական ուժ է,այսինքն, դա նշանակում է մի անբացատրելի զորավոր ուժ, որ ստեղծել է ու ստեղծում է երևույթներ,օբյեկտներ, օրինակ Ձեր ասած ավտոմեքենայի շարժիչ օբյեկտը և ուժ է տալիս նրան մարդու բանականություն շնորհիվ,որն էլ Աստծո կողմից մեր ունեցած շնորհներից մեկն է,որ երբեմն չենք գիտակցում նրա զորավորությունը...Այդ դեպքում կասեք,իսկ ինչպես ես ուժին ուժ տալիս,ես էլ կասեմ,դրանք տարբեր ուժեր են,քանի որ դա հավատի ուժն է,որ փոխանցվում է իրեն ինձնից ու իրենից ինձ...

Իսկ ինչու չի փոխանցվում ողջ ուժը, քանի որ Աստված միակն է՝ որպես գերբնական ուժ,իրականում շատ ուժեր են մեզ փոխանցվում իրենից,բայց մենք շատ քիչ տոկոսն ենք օգտագործում...Եվ հետո երբեք չէի ուզենա ողջ ուժով օժտված լինել,քանի որ ես մարդ եմ,մահկանացու ու չեմ կարող հավասարվել գերբնական ուժին...

----------


## Հոգեվարք

> Իսկ կենդանիները?


Կխնդրեի հարցը լրիվ գրել...




> Իսկ ինչ գիտես, որ աստված քեզ սիրում է?


Աստված սիրում է բոլորին, նույնիսկ քեզ, որ նրան չես սիրում և չես հավատում, ինչքան՝ հասկացա...Նա սիրում է մեզ, որովհետև Աստված է ստեղծել մարդ կոչվող արարածին...Ինչու՞ եմ էդպես կարծում,քանի որ նա ամենազորեղն է,ով օժտված է գերբնական ուժով,նա հենց ինքը գերբնական ուժ է, ով սիրով է ստեղծել մարդուն...

----------


## The_only_one

> Աստված լինելով ամենակարող միայն Սիրո կարիք է զգում, Սիրիր Նրան և դա կլինի քո շնորհակալությունը


Ամբողջովին համաձայն եմ Ամենակարող Տերը միայն մեր Սիրո ու նվիրվածության կարիքը ունի: Սակայն եթե դու նրան սիրում ես իրականում, չես կարող անգործ նստել և ոչինչ չանել մեր Տիրոջ համար: Պարզ օրինակ բերեմ… Եթե դու քո հարազատներին սիրում ես, ապա միշտ փորձում ես մի լավ բան արած լինես նրանց համար: Քո սերը ոչ մի արժեք չի ունենա, եթե այն լոկ բառերով արտահայտված լինի…
Դրա համար, եթե ցանկանում ենք, որը մեր Սերը առ Աստված արժեք ունենա, պետք է ապացուցենք այն նաև գործերով… Իսկ ինչպե՞ս: Թեկուզ մարդկանց Աստծո և նրա գործերի մասին պատմելով…

----------


## The_only_one

> Համենայն դեպս, իմ համար իմ Աստվածը իմ «ես»-նա, ու ես հավատում եմ ինքս ինձ:


Իսկ երբևէ մտածել ես թե Երկիրը և այն ամենը ինչ կա նրա վրա ո՞վ է ստեղծել: Կրկին քո ե՞սը: Իսկ աստղե՞րը: Իսկ գալակտիկանե՞րը, որորնք իրանց մեջ միլիարդավոր աստղեր են պարունակում: Շատ չէ՞ միայն քո «եսի» համար:

----------

յոգի (16.05.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Թեկուզ մարդկանց Աստծո և նրա գործերի մասին պատմելով…


Պատմում եմ էլի...... այ դրա հետ համաձայն չեմ, Աստված բոլորին սիրումա, ես չպիտի ինձ սպանեմ Աստծուն իմ սերը ցույց տալու համար: Աստված գիտի որ ես Իրեն անչափ սիրում եմ :Love:

----------


## The_only_one

> Պատմում եմ էլի


Ապրես :Smile:  
Ասածս ավելի շատ նրանց էր վերաբերում, ովքեր օրը մի քանի անգամ «մեռնում են Աստծու զորությանը», բայց դրանից մի քանի րոպե հետո անում էն ինչը ուղղակի զզվելիա Աստծուն՝ սպանություն, ստություն, շնություն, գողություն… Հիմա ըստ քեզ էդ մարդուն կարելի՞ է քրիստոնյա համարել: Կարելի՞ է հավատալ նրա խոսքերին: 
Ցավոք էդ մարդիկ մեր ազգում մեծամասնություն են կազմում…

----------

Դատարկություն (08.11.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Ապրես 
> Ասածս ավելի շատ նրանց էր վերաբերում, ովքեր օրը մի քանի անգամ «մեռնում են Աստծու զորությանը», բայց դրանից մի քանի րոպե հետո անում էն ինչը ուղղակի զզվելիա Աստծուն՝ սպանություն, ստություն, շնություն, գողություն… Հիմա ըստ քեզ էդ մարդուն կարելի՞ է քրիստոնյա համարել: Կարելի՞ է հավատալ նրա խոսքերին: 
> Ցավոք էդ մարդիկ մեր ազգում մեծամասնություն են կազմում…


Կներեք էլի, ես ուրիշին ուղղված հարցի պատասխանեմ: Եկեք մի պահ պատկերացնենք, թե ձեր զավակը անառակի մեկն է` հարբեցող, թմրամոլ, շնացող, գող ու ավազակ: Դուք նրան հավիտենական կրակների մեջ այրվելու կուղարկեք? Համոզված եմ որ չէ: Ես որ չեմ ուղարկի: Եթե ես, հասարակ մահականցուց չեմ ուղարկի, ուրեմն Մեծ, Ամենակարող, Սիրող Աստված երբեք ոչ ոքի չի ուղարկի, բացառությամբ նրան անարգողին, ինչը մի քիչ ավելի խորը ու երկար քննելի հարց է:

Հ.Գ.Կներեք էլի, ուղղակի աբսուրդ է, երբ մարդիկ պատրաստ են հավատալ, որ փղերը հայերից են առաջացել, բայց Աստծո գոյությանը դեմ են գնում:

----------

Չամիչ (09.11.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

- Հավատու՞մ եք Աստծո գոյությանը:

- Հավատում եմ, ... աստծուն: Բայց իմ պատկերացումը (երևի յուրաքանչյուրինն էլ) մյուսներինին նման չի:

Աստված ինձ համար կրոնի հետ կապ չունի: Էդ երբեմն խիղճ կոչվածն է, երբեմն բնության ուժերը: Ամեն մեկը մի անուն է դնում:

Բայց էդքանի մեջ կարևորը ո՛չ թե *Աստվածն է*, ա՛յլ, որ *հավատում եմ:*

----------

A.r.p.i. (04.05.2010), Tig (09.11.2009), Արիացի (09.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (09.11.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Ես սկզբից էլ նշել եմ,որ Աստված ինձ համար գերբնական ուժ է ինքնին...Ես Աստծուն օբյեկտի չեմ վերածել ու հետո օժտել ուժով...Բոլորովին..Աստված գերբնական ուժ է,այսինքն, դա նշանակում է մի անբացատրելի զորավոր ուժ, որ ստեղծել է ու ստեղծում է երևույթներ,օբյեկտներ, օրինակ Ձեր ասած ավտոմեքենայի շարժիչ օբյեկտը և ուժ է տալիս նրան մարդու բանականություն շնորհիվ,որն էլ Աստծո կողմից մեր ունեցած շնորհներից մեկն է,որ երբեմն չենք գիտակցում նրա զորավորությունը...Այդ դեպքում կասեք,իսկ ինչպես ես ուժին ուժ տալիս,ես էլ կասեմ,դրանք տարբեր ուժեր են,քանի որ դա հավատի ուժն է,որ փոխանցվում է իրեն ինձնից ու իրենից ինձ...
> 
> Իսկ ինչու չի փոխանցվում ողջ ուժը, քանի որ Աստված միակն է՝ որպես գերբնական ուժ,իրականում շատ ուժեր են մեզ փոխանցվում իրենից,բայց մենք շատ քիչ տոկոսն ենք օգտագործում...Եվ հետո երբեք չէի ուզենա ողջ ուժով օժտված լինել,քանի որ ես մարդ եմ,մահկանացու ու չեմ կարող հավասարվել գերբնական ուժին...


Նայի, ասում ես աստված գերբնական, այսինքն բնությունից դուրս գոյություն ունեցող մի բան է: Իմ մոտ միայն մի հարց կա: Հիմա դու էլ բնության մեջ գոյություն ունեցող մի բան ես: Ինչպես է տեղի ունենում քո ու Աստծո շփումը? Այսինքն որտեղ է բնականի ու գերբնականի հատման կետը: Եթե դա բնության մեջ որևէ տեղ է, օրինակ քո ուղեղում ապա նշանակում է, որ աստված քո ուղեղի հետ կապ ունի, այսինքն այն էնքան էլ գերբնական չի: Իսկ եթե դա բնությունից դուրս որևէ գերբնական տեղ է, ապա դու էլ ես գերբնական, կարելի է ասել նույնիսկ աստված ես:




> Կխնդրեի հարցը լրիվ գրել...


Հարցս հետևյալն է: Դու ասում ես, որ սիրո առաջ բոլորը հավասար են, նույնիսկ Աստված: Հիմա իմ մոտ հարց է առաջանում, կենդանիներն ու բույսերն էլ են սիրո առաջ հավասար?




> Աստված սիրում է բոլորին, նույնիսկ քեզ, որ նրան չես սիրում և չես հավատում, ինչքան՝ հասկացա...Նա սիրում է մեզ, որովհետև Աստված է ստեղծել մարդ կոչվող արարածին...Ինչու՞ եմ էդպես կարծում,քանի որ նա ամենազորեղն է,ով օժտված է գերբնական ուժով,նա հենց ինքը գերբնական ուժ է, ով սիրով է ստեղծել մարդուն...


Հիմա օրինակ, իսպանացիները երբ գնացին ու լատինական ամերիկայի բնիկներին գրավեցին, իսպանացիները էդ բնիկների համար ամենզորեղ էին, այնքան զորեղ, որ նույնիսկ էդ հնդկացիների աստվածները նրանց չփրկեցին կործանումից ու ոչնչացումից: Ինչու էին իսպանացիները ամենազորեղ, քանի որ օժտված էին հնդկացիների համար գերբնական ուժով` նրանք ունեին փայտի նման մի իր, որի վրա կար ձգան, ձգանը քաշում էին ու հեռավորության վրա կանգնած հնդկացին ընկնում էր գետնին` մեռնում էր: Բայց արդյոք գերբնական ուժով օժտված իսպանացին սիրում էր հնդկացուն? Պատմությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ ոչ:




> Ապրես 
> Ասածս ավելի շատ նրանց էր վերաբերում, ովքեր օրը մի քանի անգամ «մեռնում են Աստծու զորությանը», բայց դրանից մի քանի րոպե հետո անում էն ինչը ուղղակի զզվելիա Աստծուն՝ *սպանություն*, ստություն, շնություն, գողություն… Հիմա ըստ քեզ էդ մարդուն կարելի՞ է քրիստոնյա համարել: Կարելի՞ է հավատալ նրա խոսքերին: 
> Ցավոք էդ մարդիկ մեր ազգում մեծամասնություն են կազմում…


Եզակի ջան, արի էս սպանությանը անդրադառնանք: Դու որ փողոցով քայլում ես, ուշադիր ես լինում, որ հանկարծ ոչ մի մրջյուն չտրորես? Կամ լավ սենց հարց: Ինչպես բոլոր մարդիկ, դու էլ ես երևի ժամանակ առ ժամանակ սնվում: Ինչ տեսակի սնունդ ես օգտագործում` բուսական, թե կենդանական?




> Հ.Գ.Կներեք էլի, ուղղակի աբսուրդ է, երբ մարդիկ պատրաստ են հավատալ, որ փղերը հայերից են առաջացել, բայց Աստծո գոյությանը դեմ են գնում:


Ինչքան հասկացա էս գրածդ ինձ էր ուղղված, քանի որ ես եմ վերջին զրույցում Աստծո գոյությանը դեմ: Ասեմ, որ փղերի` հայերից առաջացած լինելը աբսուրդ է անկախ նրանից Աստծո գոյությանը դեմ ես, թե կողմ:  :Wink: 
Բայց եթե ես ընդունեմ, որ գոյություն ունի Աստված, որը անսահման է ու որը մեզ լսում է ինչ-որ ձև, ապա ես կարող եմ տրամաբանորեն ապացուցել, որ փղերը առաջացել են հայերից: Ու ընդհանրապես կարող եմ ապացուցել ցանկացած հիմարություն:  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Ինչքան հասկացա էս գրածդ ինձ էր ուղղված, քանի որ ես եմ վերջին զրույցում Աստծո գոյությանը դեմ: Ասեմ, որ փղերի` հայերից առաջացած լինելը աբսուրդ է անկախ նրանից Աստծո գոյությանը դեմ ես, թե կողմ: 
> Բայց եթե ես ընդունեմ, որ գոյություն ունի Աստված, որը անսահման է ու որը մեզ լսում է ինչ-որ ձև, ապա ես կարող եմ տրամաբանորեն ապացուցել, որ փղերը առաջացել են հայերից: Ու ընդհանրապես կարող եմ ապացուցել ցանկացած հիմարություն:


Չնայած գրածս անձամբ քեզ չէր ուղղված, բայց արի պայմանավորվենք, որ մի քանի միլիարդ մայդկանց հավատին հիմարություն չենք անվանում, այն դեպքում, երբ մենք, անձամբ ես, երբեք արիացիներին հիմարներ չեմ անվանել: Իսկ եթե դու Աստծուն չես հավատում, դա քո բարոյանա և տրամաբանական իրավունքն է ու ոչ մեկ քեզ չի ստիպում հավատալ: Նույն սկզբունքով ես էլ չեմ հավատում ասենք որ քարահունջն աստղադիտարան է եղել, բայց երբեք Հերունուն հիմար չեմ անվանել: Էնպես որ անկախ Աստծուն հավատալ-չհավատալուց, մի քանի միլիարդ մարդկանց հիմար, իսկ նրանց համար կյանքի միակ ճշմարտություն հանդիսացող երևույթին հիմարությաւն անվանելը առնվազն սխալ է: 

Մի հարց էլի՞: Եթե չես հավատում Աստծուն, ինչո՞ւ ես էս թեմայով էդքան հետաքրքրված: Իմ պատկերացմամբ կամ պիտի փորձես գտնել հավատալու եղանակ՝ լսելով հավատացողին, կամ պիտի հակառակում համոզես: Առաջինը դու ես բացառելու, երկրորդը՝ ես: Կասե՞ս երրորդ պատճառը: Ու որպեսզի թեմայից չշեղվենք, կարող եմ խնդրել գաս այս թեմա:

----------

The_only_one (09.11.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ընդհանրապես սա նենց հարց է, որ մարդիկ հեսա քանի դար է վիճում են…
Ով որ հավատում է աստծո գոյությանը, թող հավատա, ով որ չի հավատում, թող չհավատա:
Իմ համար աստված դա տիեզերքն է, ԲՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ, որ գոյություն ունի ամենուր, և հենց տիեզերքն է ամեն ինչի արարիչը: 
Մեր պարագայում, Երկրի բնակիչների համար, դա եղել է ու կա ԱՐԵՎԸ... Էստեղ մեկը կա, որ չի հավատում Արևի զորությանը, մեկը կա, որ չի տեսնում այն, վերջիվերջո արևի առաջ բոլորն էլ հավասար են և Արևը ջերմություն է տալիս բոլորին:
Ու ես հավատում եմ բնության, Արևի զորեղությանը:

----------


## The_only_one

> Սիրող Աստված երբեք ոչ ոքի չի ուղարկի, բացառությամբ նրան անարգողին, ինչը մի քիչ ավելի խորը ու երկար քննելի հարց է:


Իսկ Սրանք բոլորը անողները անարգում են Աստծուն…



> սպանություն, ստություն, շնություն, գողություն…






> Կներեք էլի, ես ուրիշին ուղղված հարցի պատասխանեմ: Եկեք մի պահ պատկերացնենք, թե ձեր զավակը անառակի մեկն է` հարբեցող, թմրամոլ, շնացող, գող ու ավազակ: Դուք նրան հավիտենական կրակների մեջ այրվելու կուղարկեք? Համոզված եմ որ չէ: Ես որ չեմ ուղարկի: Եթե ես, հասարակ մահականցուց չեմ ուղարկի, ուրեմն Մեծ, Ամենակարող, Սիրող Աստված երբեք ոչ ոքի չի ուղարկի


Գիտես, Աստված որքանով որ Սիրող Հայր է, նույնքանով և Դատավոր է, նունքանով և արդարադատ է, Սերն ու արդարադատությունը ոչ միշտ են համընկնում: Ավելին՝ ես կասեի հաճախ բացառում են միմյանց:
Եթե Աստված քո նշած հարբեցող, թմրամոլ, շնացող, գող ու ավազակ մարդուն դրախտ թողնի ապա շատ անարդար կվարվի նրանց հետ, ովքեր ընդունել են իր Որդուն Տեր ու Փրկիչ և բազում զրկանքների ու զոհողությունների գնով ապրել են կամ շատ ցանկացել են ապրել մաքուր ու սուրբ կյանք:
Գիտես սա բականին տարածված տեսակետ է մարդկանց մեջ: ԵՎ խիղճը հանգստացնելու ու ուղեղը բթացնելու շատ տարածված մեթոդ. էս կյանքում ինչ ուզում  ես արա, ոնց ուզում ես ապրի, ամեն տեսակի հաճույք վայելի, իսկ էն կյանքում էլ Սիրող Աստված հո քեզ դժոխք չի՞ ուղարկելու: 
Ցավոք պիտի ասեմ, որ ուղարկելու է, իսկ դժոխքն էլ շատ ավելի ահավոր է քան մենք պատկերացնում ենք: Աղքատ Ղազարոսի առակը կարդացե՞լ եք, Ղուկասի ավետարան 16-րդ գլուխ:

----------


## Dayana

> Իսկ Սրանք բոլորը անողները անարգում են Աստծուն…
> 
> Գիտես, Աստված որքանով որ Սիրող Հայր է, նույնքանով և Դատավոր է, նունքանով և արդարադատ է, Սերն ու արդարադատությունը ոչ միշտ են համընկնում: Ավելին՝ ես կասեի հաճախ բացառում են միմյանց:
> Եթե Աստված քո նշած հարբեցող, թմրամոլ, շնացող, գող ու ավազակ դրախտ թողնի ապա շատ անարդար կվարվի նրանց հետ, ովքեր ընդունել են իր Որդուն Տեր ու Փրկիչ և բազում զրկանքների ու զոհողությունների գնով ապրել են կամ շատ ցանկացել են ապրել մաքուր ու սուրբ կյանք:
> Գիտես սա բականին տարածված տեսակետ է մարդկանց մեջ: Էս կյանքում ինչ ուզեմ կանեմ, ոնց ուզեմ կապրեմ, ամեն տեսակի հաճույք կվայելեմ, իսկ էն կյանքում էլ Սիրող Աստված հո ինջ դժոխք չի ուղարկելու: 
> Ցավոք պիտի ասեմ, որ ուղարկելու է, իսկ դժոխքն էլ շատ ավելի ահավոր է քան մենք պատկերացնում ենք: Աղքատ Ղազարոսի առակը կարդացե՞լ եք, Ղուկասի ավետարան 16-րդ գլուխ:


Նախ ասեմ, որ երևի մի քիչ թերի եմ գրել, որի արդյունում մի քիչ սխալ կարծիք է կազմվել: Այն է, որ բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր ասում են էս կյանքում վայելեմ, հետո մեկ է կներվեմ, այլ նրանք, ովքեր նույնիսկ մարդ են սպանել, բայց գիտակցել  են սխալն ու զղջացել,  ներողություն խնդրել: Սակայն եթե նույնիսկ դա մի ողջ գիտակցական կյանք տևած ապաշխարություն չի եղել, այլ մի քանի վայրկյանի մտավոր զղջում, թեկուզ հետնց մահից առաջ, մեկ է, Աստված ներելու է: Էդ ձեր ասած արդարությունը չի հակասում ներողամտությանը: Բայց արդեն թեմայից շեղվում ենք:  :Wink:

----------


## The_only_one

> - Հավատու՞մ եք Աստծո գոյությանը:
> 
> - Հավատում եմ, ... աստծուն: Բայց իմ պատկերացումը (երևի յուրաքանչյուրինն էլ) մյուսներինին նման չի:
> 
> Աստված ինձ համար կրոնի հետ կապ չունի: Էդ երբեմն խիղճ կոչվածն է, երբեմն բնության ուժերը: Ամեն մեկը մի անուն է դնում:
> 
> Բայց էդքանի մեջ կարևորը ո՛չ թե Աստվածն է, ա՛յլ, որ հավատում եմ:


Թույլ տուր ամբողջացնեմ գրածդ:

*Աստված սեր է*, այն կատարյալ սերն է, որին մարդիկ ձգտում են իրենց ողջ գիտակցական կյանքի ընթացքում… *Աստված կատարյալ երջանկությունն է*, երջանկություն որին իր սրտի մի անկյունում փափագում է յուրաքանչյուր գիտակից էակ:

Իսկ էն կրոնական տեսքը որ տալիս են Աստծուն, երբեմն ուղղակի հակասում է Աստծու իրական կերպարին: Ինչպես Պողոս առաքյալն է նշում իր թղթերից մեկում, «*Աստծուն սխալ են ներկայացնում նրանք, ովքեր չեն ճանաչում: Նա օտարացած և բարկացած չէ, այլ Սիրո ամբողջական արտահայտությունն է»*

----------


## The_only_one

> Էդ ձեր ասած արդարությունը չի հակասում ներողամտությանը:


Իհարկե չի հակասում: Աստծու անծայրածիր սերը հենց նրա՝ *զղջացող* մարդուն ներելուն պատրաստ լինելու մեջ է կայանում: Ընդ որում, անկախ այդ մարդու մեղքերի չափից ու բազմազանությունից:

----------


## Հոգեվարք

> Նայի, ասում ես աստված գերբնական, այսինքն բնությունից դուրս գոյություն ունեցող մի բան է: Իմ մոտ միայն մի հարց կա: Հիմա դու էլ բնության մեջ գոյություն ունեցող մի բան ես: Ինչպես է տեղի ունենում քո ու Աստծո շփումը? Այսինքն որտեղ է բնականի ու գերբնականի հատման կետը: Եթե դա բնության մեջ որևէ տեղ է, օրինակ քո ուղեղում ապա նշանակում է, որ աստված քո ուղեղի հետ կապ ունի, այսինքն այն էնքան էլ գերբնական չի: Իսկ եթե դա բնությունից դուրս որևէ գերբնական տեղ է, ապա դու էլ ես գերբնական, կարելի է ասել նույնիսկ աստված ես:


Երբ ասում եմ գերբնական,դա չի ենթադրում բնությունից դուրս, այլ բնությունից վեր, անբացատրելի ու անշոշափելի մի բան,այ Աստված հենց այդ գերբնական ուժն է ինձ համար,իսկ ես,այսինքն մարդ արարածը նրա կողմից ստեղծված ամենակատարյալ երևույթն է համեմատած նրա ստեղծած այլ երևույթների հետ...Իմ ու Աստծո շփումը տեղի է ունենում աղոթքի միջոցով...Բացի աղոթքից ես խոսում եմ նաև նրա հետ իմ սրտում,բայց հայացքս միշտ դեպի վեր...Բնականի ու գերբնականի հատման կետը մեր միջև գոյություն ունեցող այն հոգևոր կապն է, որ ինձ հետ է...Այն և իմ ուղեղում է և իմ սրտում...Առանց ուղեղի հնարավոր չի,գիտակցության գործոնը կա,որ զորավոր է ու հենց դա Աստծո կողմից տրված շնորհ է,բայց դա չի նշանակում,որ դու Աստված ես,որ քեզ փոխանցվել է ու փոխանցվում են որոշ ուժեր,արտահայտված ասենք բանականության տեսքով...Ուղղակի մենք շատ քիչ տոկոսն ենք օգտագործում գերբնական ուժի՝Աստծո կողմից մեզ փոխանցված ուժերից...ավաղ...




> Հարցս հետևյալն է: Դու ասում ես, որ սիրո առաջ բոլորը հավասար են, նույնիսկ Աստված: Հիմա իմ մոտ հարց է առաջանում, կենդանիներն ու բույսերն էլ են սիրո առաջ հավասար?


Այո, բոլորը...Կենդանիներն էլ, բույսերն էլ խաչասերվում են ու ծնվում են նոր կենդանիներ, բույսեր...նրանք շնչում են,նրանք տխրում են, խռովում են,ուրախանում են,ժպտում են,նրանք վերջապես սիրում են...Նույնիսկ մարդիկ  են տարբեր ձևի սիրում ու անվանում այն սեր...բոլորն ունեն սիրո կարիք,նույն  բույսն ու կենդանին, մարդը, Աստված...բայց տարբեր սերեր են դրանք...




> Հիմա օրինակ, իսպանացիները երբ գնացին ու լատինական ամերիկայի բնիկներին գրավեցին, իսպանացիները էդ բնիկների համար ամենզորեղ էին, այնքան զորեղ, որ նույնիսկ էդ հնդկացիների աստվածները նրանց չփրկեցին կործանումից ու ոչնչացումից: Ինչու էին իսպանացիները ամենազորեղ, քանի որ օժտված էին հնդկացիների համար գերբնական ուժով` նրանք ունեին փայտի նման մի իր, որի վրա կար ձգան, ձգանը քաշում էին ու հեռավորության վրա կանգնած հնդկացին ընկնում էր գետնին` մեռնում էր: Բայց արդյոք գերբնական ուժով օժտված իսպանացին սիրում էր հնդկացուն? Պատմությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ ոչ:


Նախ,Ձեր ասած գերբնական ուժով օժտված իսպանացին Աստված չի կարող լինել, որ սիրեր հնդկացուն...Ես խոսում էի Աստծո ու մարդ արարածի սիրո մասին, իսկ դուք ընդամենը խելացի իսպանացուն սարքեցիք Աստված ու հարցադրում արեցիք սիրում էր,թե ոչ...Ձեր օրինակը կապ չուներ իմ գրածի հետ,բայց քանի որ գրեցիք,ես կուզենայի երկու կարևոր բան առանձնացնել...Նախ,հնդկացիները ունեին Աստվածներ,դրա համար էլ չփրկվեցին...ես համաձայն չեմ աստվածներ ունենալու մտքի հետ, Աստված լինում է միակը, մենք էլ հեթանոս ժամանակ Աստվածներ ենք պաշտել,բայց դա սխալ է իմ խորին համոզմամբ...իսկ իսպանացիները ամենազորեղն էին հնդկացիների համար,որովհետև նրանք ճիշտ էին օգտագործել Աստծո կողմից նրանց տրված ուժերից մեկը՝բանականությունը...իսկ դա արտահայտվել էր այս տեսքով- փայտի մի իր, որի վրա կար ձգան...

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Թույլ տուր ամբողջացնեմ գրածդ:
> 
> *Աստված սեր է*, այն կատարյալ սերն է, որին մարդիկ ձգտում են իրենց ողջ գիտակցական կյանքի ընթացքում… *Աստված կատարյալ երջանկությունն է*, երջանկություն որին իր սրտի մի անկյունում փափագում է յուրաքանչյուր գիտակից էակ:
> 
> Իսկ էն կրոնական տեսքը որ տալիս են Աստծուն, երբեմն ուղղակի հակասում է Աստծու իրական կերպարին: Ինչպես Պողոս առաքյալն է նշում իր թղթերից մեկում, «*Աստծուն սխալ են ներկայացնում նրանք, ովքեր չեն ճանաչում: Նա օտարացած և բարկացած չէ, այլ Սիրո ամբողջական արտահայտությունն է»*


Թույլ տուր քո ամբողջացրածը համարել քո կարծիքը միայն:  :Smile: 
Իմ գրածում իմ ասելիքը ավարտուն էր:

----------


## The_only_one

Լավ :Smile:

----------


## Benadad

> Հավատ առ Աստված: Վեհ է հնչում: Կարծում եմ յուրաքանչյուրս էլ հավատում ենք ինչ-որ մի բանի, մի երևույթի: Սակայն տարբեր մարդկանց մոտ տարբեր կերպ է անվանվում այդ հավատը: Փորձենք ուսումնասիրել թե ինչպես է առաջացել հավատքը: Միգուցե դա մի քիչ աթեիստական կհնչի, բայց ինչևէ, դա է իմ կարծիքը:
> 
> Ի սկզբանե, քարե դարում մարդիկ ևս հավատում էին: Նրանք հավատում էին քարին, քանի որ հենց քարն էր նրանց համար ապրուստի աղբյուր, հավատում էին կրակին, քանզի կրակը նրանց համար ամենաթանկ բանն էր: Այստեղից էլ սկսեց հեթանոսական կրոնների առաջացումը. մարդիկ սկսեցին պաշտել արևին, հողին, ջրին և այլն… Այդ հավատքի մեջ նրանք ներդնում էին այն ամենը, ինչը նրանց համար կենսական անհրաժեշտ էր: Այնուհետև, ժամանակի հոսքի հետ որոշ իմաստուններ հասկացան, որ կարելի է այդ հավատքների կույտը միավորել մեկ ամբողջության մեջ ու դրան տալ Աստված անունը: Այսինքն, Աստված դա մեզ համար կենսական անհրաժեշտ նախապայմանների հավաքական հասկացություն է: Հավատալով Աստծուն, մենք նախ հավատում ենք այն ամենին, ինչ տեսնում ենք, զգում ու ապրում (պարտադիր չի ֆիզիկապես զգալ, հոգին ևս ապրում է): Հավատալով Աստծուն, մենք հավատում ենք ինքներս մեզ, մեր էությանը, մեր կամքի ուժին: 
> 
> Ես հավատում եմ *իմ Աստծուն*…


խնդրեմ կարդա Ալեքսանդր Բլոկ, և հասկացիր,որ քո ասածո,զուտ խորհրդային գաղափարախոսության հենք է,որը արծածվեց շուրջ 70 տարի, և որը հիմա է դեռ մնում է հայ ազգի արյան մեջ, որովհետև մեր ազգը այնքան օտարամոլէ,որ դրա երեսից 15000000 հայ կոտորվեց

----------


## Skeptic

Ո՞ր աստծուն հավատամ...  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 
Չէ՞ որ նրանք իրարից այնքան տարբեր են  :Crazy: 
Եվ ինչպե՞ս իմանալ, թե նրանցից որն է ճշմարիտը  :Nea: 
Մի խոսքով, չեմ հավատում ու չեմ էլ պատրաստվում հավատալ:

----------


## Benadad

> Ո՞ր աստծուն հավատամ...   
> Չէ՞ որ նրանք իրարից այնքան տարբեր են 
> Եվ ինչպե՞ս իմանալ, թե նրանցից որն է ճշմարիտը 
> Մի խոսքով, չեմ հավատում ու չեմ էլ պատրաստվում հավատալ:


գիտես ինչպես, ուսումնասիրի կրոնի պատմություն,ու կհաողվես ,որ մյուս բոլոր կրոնները ունեն ավելի նոր ծագու քան քրիստոնեությունը, ու հավատա սրտիտ ձայնին, հաստատ չի խաբի

----------

Lord (02.05.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

Բենեդադ ջան, մինիմում հուդայականությունը, դաոիզմը, բուդդիզմն ու կոնֆուցիականությունը ավելի հին են:
Բայց ես ամեն դեպքում գերադասում եմ հավատալ ոչ թե սրտիս, այլ մի ուրիշ օրգանի, որը մի քիչ վերևում է գտնվում  :Smile:

----------

Gayl (03.05.2010)

----------


## Benadad

Միքայել Սրբազանը իր խոսքերից մեկում ասում էր, որ գիտելիքը չէ որ մարդուն զարդարում է,այլ նրա խոնհարությունը,. հիմա ես գիտեմ թե դու ինչպես կպատասխանել, կասես,որ "եթե խելքտ շատ է , Աստծուն էլ չեմ հավատա,որտեվ գիտությունը բյլա բյլա բյլա"" իսկ ես կասեմ,որ այն ինչ Աստված է ստեղծել, չի կարող իրեն հակասել, ես ճիշտ է քեզ չեմ ճանաչում, բայց կարող եմ ասել ,մոր գու դեռ տառապում ես խորհրդային գաղափարախոսությամբ, երբ մի գիտնականի պատանեկական տարիների թուլյ տրված սխալը, դարձավ ճասկատագրական,քանի որ ավերվեցին շատ ու շատ ազգերի կրանական կապերը Աստծո հետ, սկսած հայ ժողովրդից, վերջացրած ամերիկացով, բայց ասեմ ,որ այդ պատանին խոր ծերությունում ճանաչելով Աստծուն,ասաց, Էվոլուվիոն գաղափարը իր պատանեկության սխալներից կեմն էր եղե,որ ինքը ճիշտ չհասկանալով Սուրբ Գիրքը արեց նման եզրակածություն, էվորլուցիոն տեսության ստեղծումից անցելէ 180 տարի,բայց ինչու անտառից ոչ մի կապիկ որպես մարդ դուրս չի գալիս՞

----------


## յոգի

> խնդրեմ կարդա Ալեքսանդր Բլոկ, և հասկացիր,որ քո ասածո,զուտ խորհրդային գաղափարախոսության հենք է,որը արծածվեց շուրջ 70 տարի, և որը հիմա է դեռ մնում է հայ ազգի արյան մեջ, որովհետև մեր ազգը այնքան օտարամոլէ,որ դրա երեսից 15000000 հայ կոտորվեց


Իսկ դու այդ ազգից չես՞
Օտարամոլ՞ իսկ քրիստոնեությունը Հայկական էր՞ օտար ազգի կրոն չեր՞...

----------


## յոգի

[QUOTE]


> Միքայել Սրբազանը իր խոսքերից մեկում ասում էր, որ գիտելիքը չէ որ մարդուն զարդարում է,այլ նրա խոնհարությունը,.


Լավ խոսք է ասել, բայց խոնարհություն կոչվածը ին՞չ է եթե ոչ իրականացրած գիտելիք... Խոնարհությունը առանց գիտելիքի դա ձևականություն է և հետո վերածվում է զայրույթի...

----------

Tig (05.05.2010)

----------


## Benadad

[QUOTE=յոգի;1996642]


> Լավ խոսք է ասել, բայց խոնարհություն կոչվածը ին՞չ է եթե ոչ իրականացրած գիտելիք... Խոնարհությունը առանց գիտելիքի դա ձևականություն է և հետո վերածվում է զայրույթի...


ոչ, մարդ ինչքան իմաստնանում է , նա այնքանն լռում ,որովհետև հասկանում է ,որ նա մեղավոր է , և դիմացինի մեղքերը տեսնելով ..... 
իսկ ինչ մնում է քրիստոնեության օտարամոլությանը, ապա երևի ես ե՞ս եմ հինդուիզմ պրոպագանդում այս սայտում չէ.......

----------


## Leo Negri

> ապա երևի ես ե՞ս եմ հինդուիզմ պրոպագանդում այս սայտում չէ.......


Հինդուիզմը դասվում է հնդեվրոպական ծագում ունեցող կրոների շարքին, ու զուտ օտարամոլության տեսակետից որպես այդպիսին շատ ավելի մոտ կարա համարվի հայերին, քան սեմիթական ծագում ունեցող քրիստոնեությունը: Այդպես օրինակ Վահագն անունի "ագն" մասնիկը կա նաև հինդու Ագնի կրակի աստծո անվան մեջ:
Կրոնի ու դավանանքի ազատության իրավունքը մի կողմ թողած:

----------

յոգի (13.05.2010)

----------


## յոգի

[QUOTE=Benadad;1996891]


> ոչ, մարդ ինչքան իմաստնանում է , նա այնքանն լռում ,որովհետև հասկանում է ,որ նա մեղավոր է , և դիմացինի մեղքերը տեսնելով ..... 
> իսկ ինչ մնում է քրիստոնեության օտարամոլությանը, ապա երևի ես ե՞ս եմ հինդուիզմ պրոպագանդում այս սայտում չէ.......


«« դիմացինի մեղքերը տեսնելով .....»»  և՞
Մարդ ինչքան իմաստանում է այնքան սիրում է բոլորին... 
նախ չեմ պրոպագանդում, մոդեռատորները ավելի խելացի են, եթե դա այդպես լիներ ապա կասեին... մյուս, հինդուիզմի մեջ կա բազմաթիվ կրոններ, դա բացառվում է...
Չէ, դու քրիստոնեություն ես պրոպագանդում, որը նույնպես հայկական չե, այդ դեպքում  ««օտարամոլությունը»» անիմաստ է... Հայ էր՞ Քրիստոսը... 
Իմ ««պրոպագանդան»» դա Արիական Բհագավատա Դհարման»» է, որը նույնն է ինչ Քրիստոսն էր ««պրոպագանդում»» ...

----------


## Benadad

Չեմ կարող ծիծաղս զսպել, Քրիստոսը միանշանակ հայ չէր, բայց քրիստոնեությունը ազգային սահմաններ չէր ճանաչում, որովհետև ասեց, գնացեք և մկրտեցեք բոլոր ազգերին Հոր Որդու և Սուրբ Հոգու անունով, այնպես որ ,եթե այդպես լիներ ապա ինչու արաբական ծագում ունեցող Իսլամը, տարածվեց նախքին քրիստոնեա ժողովուրդների ու ազգերի վրա, ու հենց քո իսկ սիրած հնդիկների, սր հիմա Պակիստան են իրենց անվանում

----------


## յոգի

> Չեմ կարող ծիծաղս զսպել, Քրիստոսը միանշանակ հայ չէր, բայց քրիստոնեությունը ազգային սահմաններ չէր ճանաչում, որովհետև ասեց, գնացեք և մկրտեցեք բոլոր ազգերին Հոր Որդու և Սուրբ Հոգու անունով, այնպես որ ,եթե այդպես լիներ ապա ինչու արաբական ծագում ունեցող Իսլամը, տարածվեց նախքին քրիստոնեա ժողովուրդների ու ազգերի վրա, ու հենց քո իսկ սիրած հնդիկների, սր հիմա Պակիստան են իրենց անվանում


Քո ասածներից դու ինքտ գլուխ հանում էս՞ «« որովհետև մեր ազգը այնքան օտարամոլէ,որ դրա երեսից 15000000 հայ կոտորվեց»» ...
Ին՞չ սիրած հնդիկներ, ին՞չ պակիստան, ին՞չ կապ ունեն այստեղ, որտե՞ղ եմ ասել թե իմ սիրած ազգը հնդիկներն են, բոլոր ազգերին ել հարգում եմ, մի քանի բացառությամբ...
Ոչ ել դեմ եմ Քրիստոսին, բայց քո ասածն է տարօրինակ ««որովհետև մեր ազգը այնքան օտարամոլէ,որ դրա երեսից 15000000 հայ կոտորվեց»» քո սիրելի Գրիգոր լուսավորիչը՞ ինչքան Հայ կոտորեց...

----------


## Leo Negri

> Չեմ կարող ծիծաղս զսպել,


Մի զսպի:




> Գիրք ազգաբանութեան Յիսուս Քրիստոսի՝ Դաւթի որդու, Աբրահամի որդու։


Ինձ թվումա Մատթեոսը ավելի մոտիկից էր ծանոթ Հիսուսին, ու ավելի հեղինակավոր կարծիք կարա հայտնի Հիսուսի ազգության մասին:
Ու մենակ պետք չի սկսել պատմել, որ Աբրահամը նենց թունդ միջազգային անունա:

Ի դեպ, մեկը կհուշի Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչը ինչ ազգության էր?

----------


## Հայուհի

Եթե հիշողությունս չի դավաճանում, ուրեմն Պահլավունիների տոհմից էր :Smile:

----------


## MSGM

> Հավատում ե՞ք Աստծուն


Ժամանակին Ա. Էյնշտեյնը էս հարցին մոտավորապես սենց էր պատասխանել



> Ես հավատում եմ Սպինոզայի Աստծուն, ով դրսևորում է իրեն կարգավորված ներդաշնակության մեջ այն ամենի, ինչ գոյություն ունի, այլ ոչ այն Աստծուն, որ մտահոգվում է մարդկային արարածների գործողություններով և ճակատագրերով:

----------

Skeptic (12.05.2010), VisTolog (05.05.2010)

----------


## Benadad

Ասեմ,թե ինչու, եթե դու լինեիր հայաստանի նախագահն ու քու երկրիտ ներսի ազգային փոքրամասնությունը միանար քո թշնամուն՝ ադրբեջանցիներին և փորձի գրավել քու երկիրը, ու դա օտարամոլություն չե՞ս համարում՞

----------


## Benadad

> Մի զսպի:
> 
> 
> 
> Ինձ թվումա Մատթեոսը ավելի մոտիկից էր ծանոթ Հիսուսին, ու ավելի հեղինակավոր կարծիք կարա հայտնի Հիսուսի ազգության մասին:
> Ու մենակ պետք չի սկսել պատմել, որ Աբրահամը նենց թունդ միջազգային անունա:
> 
> Ի դեպ, մեկը կհուշի Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչը ինչ ազգության էր?


պարթև

----------


## Benadad

ինչեք սախտ կախ ընկել Լուսավորչի՞ց, ինչե՞ դուք Լուսավորչին եք պաշտում,թե Քրիստոսին՞

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Այո, Հիսուս պապիկը մեր գլխի վերևումա:

----------


## Leo Negri

> պարթև


Իսկ ով կհիշացնի, ինչովա հայտնի անշուշտ հայասեր Լուսավորչի ազգությամբ պարթև հայրը? 




> ինչեք սախտ կախ ընկել Լուսավորչի՞ց, ինչե՞ դուք Լուսավորչին եք պաշտում,թե Քրիստոսին՞


Մոտենալով բուն թեմային` անշուշտ հարգելով ազգությամբ այնուամենայնիվ հրեա Հիսուսին, ընդունելով նրա գոյության անվիճելի փաստը, համարելով իրան երբևէ ապրած ամենահանճարեղ մարդկանցից մեկը ու մաքսիմալ հնարավոր հարգանքով ընդունելով, որ իր ուսուցանած ճանապարհը իրոք շատ բարի ու լավ տարրեր է պարունակում, նաև համարում եմ, որ այդ ճանապարհը նախատեսված չէ իմ համար, ու հրաժարվում եմ պատկանել Պողոսի ու իր հետնորդների կողմից ստեղծված կրոնի որևէ կոնցեսսիայի, ինչպես նաև չեմ հավատում այդ կրոնի կողմից տարածվող հիպոթեթիկ աստծո պատկերին:

----------


## Benadad

> Իսկ ով կհիշացնի, ինչովա հայտնի անշուշտ հայասեր Լուսավորչի ազգությամբ պարթև հայրը? 
> 
> 
> 
> Մոտենալով բուն թեմային` անշուշտ հարգելով ազգությամբ այնուամենայնիվ հրեա Հիսուսին, ընդունելով նրա գոյության անվիճելի փաստը, համարելով իրան երբևէ ապրած ամենահանճարեղ մարդկանցից մեկը ու մաքսիմալ հնարավոր հարգանքով ընդունելով, որ իր ուսուցանած ճանապարհը իրոք շատ բարի ու լավ տարրեր է պարունակում, նաև համարում եմ, որ այդ ճանապարհը նախատեսված չէ իմ համար, ու հրաժարվում եմ պատկանել Պողոսի ու իր հետնորդների կողմից ստեղծված կրոնի որևէ կոնցեսսիայի, ինչպես նաև չեմ հավատում այդ կրոնի կողմից տարածվող հիպոթեթիկ աստծո պատկերին:




Նաև ասեմ , որ Հայ Առաելական Սուրբ եկեղեցին ոչ թե հիմնադրել է Պետրոսը , այլ Թադևոսը ու Բարդուղիմեոսը… 
Իսկ Հիսուս , ոչ թե երկիր եկավ,որ ապացուցի,որ ինքը կարողէ է մեղնել և Հարություն առնել,այլ եկավ նրա համար,որ Քեզ ,ինձ և մյուսների համար ,որ յուրաքանչյուրը ունենա փրկություն, այլ ոչ թե……

----------


## Leo Negri

> Նաև ասեմ , որ Հայ Առաելական Սուրբ եկեղեցին ոչ թե հիմնադրել է Պետրոսը , այլ Թադևոսը ու Բարդուղիմեոսը…


Թե չէ իրանք են նենց թունդ հավատարիմ մնացել Հիսուսի ասածներին:
Մի հատ կհիշացնես, ինչա լինում չկնքված ու մեռած մանուկների հետ ըստ Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու?




> Իսկ Հիսուս , ոչ թե երկիր եկավ,որ ապացուցի,որ ինքը կարողէ է մեղնել և Հարություն առնել,այլ եկավ նրա համար,որ Քեզ ,ինձ և մյուսների համար ,որ յուրաքանչյուրը ունենա փրկություն, այլ ոչ թե……


Ինձ կտրականապես դուր չի գալիս, երբ ինձ ամեն գնով փորձում են նաղդել մի բան, ինչի մասին ես չեմ խնդրել: Դա վերաբերվում է նաև քրիստոնեական փրկության մասին գաղափարներին:

----------


## Benadad

Բան չկա,2000 տարի է անցել այն օրից երբ Քրիստոսը խաչվեց, բայց դեռ ոչ ոք չգիտի թե ինչքան ժամանակ հետո  էգալու, բայց որ եկավ Աստված մի արասծե,այնքան ահարկու է լինելու ,որ դու անգամ չես կարող պատկերացնել

----------


## Leo Negri

> 2000 տարի է անցել այն օրից երբ Քրիստոսը խաչվեց


Իրականում 1980-ի մոտ: 
Թե չէ ստացվումա` Հիսուսը ծնվեց ու միանգամից տարան խաչելու:




> բայց դեռ ոչ ոք չգիտի թե ինչքան ժամանակ հետո էգալու,


Այսինքն հիպոթետիկ գալու բուն փաստը նենց հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունվեց, մնաց պարզել` երբ? Ճիշտ եմ հասկանում?




> այնքան ահարկու է լինելու ,որ դու անգամ չես կարող պատկերացնել


Եթե քրիստոնեական հիպոթետիկ աստվածը պատրաստվումա ստիպել ինձ պաշտել իրեն ահարկու գալու սպառնալիքով ու նմանատիպ ցածրորակ վախացնելու հնարքներով /տես` դժոխք, հավերժ տառապանքներ և այլն/, ապա առավել ևս նման աստծո հետ ես ոչ մի ընդհանուր բան ունենալ չեմ ուզում:

----------

Skeptic (12.05.2010), Tig (12.05.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Բան չկա,2000 տարի է անցել այն օրից երբ Քրիստոսը խաչվեց, բայց դեռ ոչ ոք չգիտի թե ինչքան ժամանակ հետո  էգալու, բայց որ եկավ Աստված մի արասծե,այնքան ահարկու է լինելու ,որ դու անգամ չես կարող պատկերացնել


Ին՞չ էք վախացնում մարդկանց, լավա որ դուք աստված չեք, թե չե աշխարհը կվառեիք... Աստծու փոխարեն մի խոսացեք, թե աստվա էս կանի էն կանի, քրիստոսը ահարկու կլինի, բա էլ ու՞ր մնաց Աստծո գթասրտությունը, թ՞է հրեյայական ««աստված»» չունի նման որակներ...չար է՞ միյայն...

----------


## Skeptic

> Իրականում 1980-ի մոտ: 
> Թե չէ ստացվումա` Հիսուսը ծնվեց ու միանգամից տարան խաչելու:
> 
> Այսինքն հիպոթետիկ գալու բուն փաստը նենց հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունվեց, մնաց պարզել` երբ? Ճիշտ եմ հասկանում?
> 
> Եթե քրիստոնեական հիպոթետիկ աստվածը պատրաստվումա ստիպել ինձ պաշտել իրեն ահարկու գալու սպառնալիքով ու նմանատիպ ցածրորակ վախացնելու հնարքներով /տես` դժոխք, հավերժ տառապանքներ և այլն/, ապա առավել ևս նման աստծո հետ ես ոչ մի ընդհանուր բան ունենալ չեմ ուզում:


Էս թեմայում համարյա գաղափարակիցներ ենք...  :Cool: 
Որպես գրառում՝ մեջբերեմ ամերիկացի գրող ու կատակերգու Ջորջ Կարլինի խոսքերը.
«Կրոնին հաջողվել է մարդկանց համոզել, որ երկնքում ապրում է անտեսանելի էակ, ով ամեն օր, ամեն ժամ հետեւում է ձեր ամեն շարժմանը: Անտեսանելի էակն ունի մի հատուկ ցուցակ՝ կազմված տասը կանոններից, որոնք ձեզ չի թույլատրվում խախտել: Եթե դուք խախտեք դրանցից թեկուզ մեկը, ապա նա հատուկ տեղ ունի՝ որը լի է կրակով, ծխով, ծծմբով, որտեղ իշխում են կտտանքներն ու տանջանքները եւ որտեղ նա ձեզ կուղարկի տանջվելու, այրվելու, շնչահեղձ լինելու, ճչալու եւ հեկեկալու - հավերժ, հավիտյանս հավիտենից...
Բայց այդ ամենով հանդերձ նա ձեզ սիրում է ! »  :LOL:

----------

Leo Negri (12.05.2010)

----------


## boooooooom

Կուզենաի որ Աստված իրականում գոյություն ունենար, բայց համարյա համոզված եմ որ չկա: Ինչու համարյա, որովհոտև շատ անպատասխան հարցեր ունեմ: Կրոնի առաջարկած պատասխանները ինձ չեն գոհացնում: Ինձ և իմ նման մարդկանց համարում եմ հավատացյալներից մեկ քայլ առաջ անցած, բայց և չէի ուզի որ որևէ հավատացյալ այդ քայլն անի, որովհետև հավատով ապրելն ավելի հեշտ է:

----------


## Benadad

եթե չգիտես ասեմ, որ // ի հարկե Երորդությունը ընդունող մարդկանց մասին է խոքը, որ հրեական Յահվեն ու Քրիստոսը և Սպիրիտուս Սանքտուսը նույնն է ինչ  Սուրբ Ոգին, դա մի մի ընդհանուր աստվածության տարբեր կողմեր են, լավ ինչորա չմանրանամ, բայց գիտեք ինչն է ուղղակի ապշեցուցիչ. այն. որ մեր ազգը , մերև պապեերը մեր հայրերը, այսքան տարի փառաբանել են Աստծուն, նրանց բերաններից միայն Աստծուն նվիրված փառաբանություններ են հնչել, հիմա հայտնվում է մի սերունդ , որը տոգորված խարհրդային էվոլուցիոն գաղափարով , սկսում է անաստվածություն քարոզել, աեմ որ Դարվինը շատ վաղուց ներողություն է խնդրել իր պատանեկություն տարիների թույլ տված սխալի համար, այնպես ,որ հիմա գիտեմ թե ինչ եք գրելու, գրելու եք թե ներկայումս գիտությունը ապացուցոիւմը է բլյա բլյա բլյա ու նման անհիմն  բաներ, ու ես կպատասխանեմ, որ այն ինչԱստված է ստեղծել ու տվել, չի կարող իրեն հակասի, ուսումնասիրի ներկայիս գիտության նվաճոըւմները և կհամոզվես խոսքիս ճշմարտացիության մեջ,որ հիմա ապացուցվում են մի շաչրք բաներ, որոնք շաաաատ շաաատ առաջ գրվել են Սուրբ Գրքում, հա քիչ էր մնում մոռանայի, Աստված չի վախեցնում այլ զգուշացնում է , նա քեզ տվել է ասազ մտածելու իրավունք,բայց որևպես գծաց հայր նա ուզոեւմ է,որ դու կանգնես ճիշտ ճանապարհինբ, ու ապրես ճիշտ//խոսքս մի մասնավորեցրեք, ես գրել եմ ընդհանական// …………

----------


## Leo Negri

> եթե չգիտես ասեմ, որ


Եթե չգիտես, ասեմ, որ Բենադադ անունը հեբրայերենից թարգմանվում է որպաս Հադադի որդի: Հադադը սեմիթական հեթանոսական աստվածա, որը կոնկրետ քեզ հայտնիա Բաալ /Բել/ անունով: Կասկածում եմ` վերցրածա Հին Կտակարանից` Բենադադ արքան հասավ հրեաների /Աhաբ /լատիներեն` Աքաբ/ արքայի, եթե չեմ սխալվում ու անունը ճիշտ եմ հայերեն թարգմանում/ վրա, բայց երկու անգամն էլ պարտություն կրեց: 
Թե ինչուա քրիստոնյան թեկուզ և վիրտուալ միջավայրում, բայց դե մեկա, էդպիսի նիքնեյմ ընտրել, ես կարող եմ միայն կռահել: Բայց դե թե ինչպեսա քրիստոնեությունը վերաբերվում Բաալին, գրելն ավելորդ է: 




> այն. որ մեր ազգը , մերև պապեերը մեր հայրերը, այսքան տարի փառաբանել են Աստծուն, նրանց բերաններից միայն Աստծուն նվիրված փառաբանություններ են հնչել,


Պետքա հասկանալ, ինչ հայ ազգը կա, քրիստոնեական աստծունա պաշտում? Տիգրան մեծը ով գիտի անձամբ քառասուն հատ եկեղեցիա կառուցել քաղաքի կենտրոնում?




> Աստված չի վախեցնում այլ զգուշացնում է ,


Սիրուն բառեռից սպառնալիքը չի փոխում իր բնույթը:
Տեսել ես "Կնքահայր" կինոն? Ընդեղ էլ Դոն Կորլեոնեն ոչ մեկին չէր սպառնում, այլ միայն զգուշացնում էր:




> նա քեզ տվել է ասազ մտածելու իրավունք,


Ես չեմ համարում, որ իմ ազատ կամքը ու մտածելու ունակությունը /ու էնել իրավունքը/ ինձ տրվելա քրիստոնեական աստծո կողմից:




> բայց որևպես գծաց հայր նա ուզոեւմ է,որ դու կանգնես ճիշտ ճանապարհինբ, ու ապրես ճիշտ


Տուր ճիշտ ապրելու ու ճիշտ ճանապարհի քո սահմանումը: Հետո պարզաբանի` ինչիա քեզ թվում /ինձ հետ ծանոթ չլինելով հանդերց/, որ ես սխալ ճանապարհի վրա եմ ու ապրում եմ սխալ:
Ինչ վերաբերվումա հորը` ես մեկ հայր ունեմ, ու դա քրիստոնեական աստվածը չի: Ոչ մի ուրիշ հայր ես երբեք չեմ ընդունի` լինի դա երկրի վրա թե երկնքում: Ինչքան էլ քրիստոնեական աստծուն դա դուր չգա` իրա ահարկու գալով ու մնացած ֆոկուսներով:

----------

Skeptic (12.05.2010)

----------


## Benadad

> Էս թեմայում համարյա գաղափարակիցներ ենք... 
> Որպես գրառում՝ մեջբերեմ ամերիկացի գրող ու կատակերգու Ջորջ Կարլինի խոսքերը.
> «Կրոնին հաջողվել է մարդկանց համոզել, որ երկնքում ապրում է անտեսանելի էակ, ով ամեն օր, ամեն ժամ հետեւում է ձեր ամեն շարժմանը: Անտեսանելի էակն ունի մի հատուկ ցուցակ՝ կազմված տասը կանոններից, որոնք ձեզ չի թույլատրվում խախտել: Եթե դուք խախտեք դրանցից թեկուզ մեկը, ապա նա հատուկ տեղ ունի՝ որը լի է կրակով, ծխով, ծծմբով, որտեղ իշխում են կտտանքներն ու տանջանքները եւ որտեղ նա ձեզ կուղարկի տանջվելու, այրվելու, շնչահեղձ լինելու, ճչալու եւ հեկեկալու - հավերժ, հավիտյանս հավիտենից...
> Բայց այդ ամենով հանդերձ նա ձեզ սիրում է ! »


շավ է, որ աերիկացի ապուշները եդ տխմարությունը նկարեցին թեչէ մեր օտարամոլ ազգը էլ ,որ պ. ու փչացախ ազգի հանած դեբիլություններց բդի մեջբերում եներ,

----------


## Benadad

> Եթե չգիտես, ասեմ, որ Բենադադ անունը հեբրայերենից թարգմանվում է որպաս Հադադի որդի: Հադադը սեմիթական հեթանոսական աստվածա, որը կոնկրետ քեզ հայտնիա Բաալ /Բել/ անունով: Կասկածում եմ` վերցրածա Հին Կտակարանից` Բենադադ արքան հասավ հրեաների /Աhաբ /լատիներեն` Աքաբ/ արքայի, եթե չեմ սխալվում ու անունը ճիշտ եմ հայերեն թարգմանում/ վրա, բայց երկու անգամն էլ պարտություն կրեց: 
> Թե ինչուա քրիստոնյան թեկուզ և վիրտուալ միջավայրում, բայց դե մեկա, էդպիսի նիքնեյմ ընտրել, ես կարող եմ միայն կռահել: Բայց դե թե ինչպեսա քրիստոնեությունը վերաբերվում Բաալին, գրելն ավելորդ է: 
> 
> 
> 
> Պետքա հասկանալ, ինչ հայ ազգը կա, քրիստոնեական աստծունա պաշտում? Տիգրան մեծը ով գիտի անձամբ քառասուն հատ եկեղեցիա կառուցել քաղաքի կենտրոնում?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Չես հավատում մի հավատա, բայց հարգիր դիմացինիդ հավատքը, որովհետև  դա ոչ թե քրիստոեությունն է պատվիրում ,այլ տարրական էթիկայի կաննոնրը, որը այս ակումում շատերը չեն հարգում: Իսկ իմ նիկնեյմիս համար էլ ասեմ, որ դա ընտրել եմ,որոբհետև իմ սիկական անվանս շատ մոտէ , առանց հաշվի առնելու թե Բենադադը եսիմ ում եսիմ ինչ է երել, որ ակումբի անդամները հանկարծ չմտածեն,որ իմ նիկնեյմը կապ ունի հրեականության հետ, ինչպես պնդում են…………

----------


## Leo Negri

> Չես հավատում մի հավատա,


Շնորհակալություն թույլտվության համար, տենց էլ կանեմ:




> բայց հարգիր դիմացինիդ հավատքը, որովհետև դա ոչ թե քրիստոեությունն է պատվիրում ,այլ տարրական էթիկայի կաննոնրը, որը այս ակումում շատերը չեն հարգում:


Դիմացինիս հավատը ես հարգում եմ, ու երբեք չեմ պնդում, որ դիմացինս սխալա ապրում ու սխալ ճանապարհի վրայա` զուտ հավատից ելնելով: Ի տարբերություն քեզ:




> որոբհետև իմ սիկական անվանս շատ մոտէ , առանց հաշվի առնելու թե Բենադադը եսիմ ում եսիմ ինչ է երել, որ ակումբի անդամները հանկարծ չմտածեն,որ իմ նիկնեյմը կապ ունի հրեականության հետ, ինչպես պնդում են…………


Մոտա թե մոտ չի, բայց

1, հեբրայականա
2, հեթանոսականա

Այն փաստը, որ դու դա գերադասում ես անտեսել, անվան իմաստը չի փոխում:

Մնումա սպասել Սամվել անունով քրիստոնյայի, որը նույն տրամաբանությամբ իրան կվերցնի Սամաել /ծանոթ անունա?/ նիքնեյմը, ու հայդե!

----------


## Benadad

Եվ ի՞նչն եմ անտեսում: Հաաաա երևի եսե գիտության թազա ձեզքբերումն է ,ոքր հրեական կրոնը, //նույնն է ինչ հուդայականություն// հեթանոսական է: Ինչ դու կարծում ես հիմա հայ ազգի բոլոր իրենց քրիստոնեա համարևող անձանց անունները զուք քրիստոնեական է, ոչ հարգելիս, միանշանակ ոչ, կան նույնիսկ այնպիսիանուններ, որոմցով անվանակոչել են «աստվածներին»: Իսկ եթե կարելի է կասես, թե ես երբ եմ անարգել դիմացինիս հավատքը՞

----------


## Leo Negri

> ոքր հրեական կրոնը, //նույնն է ինչ հուդայականություն// հեթանոսական է:


Ոչ բոլոր սեմիթներն են միշտ ու ամենուր հավատացել Յահվեին:
Հադադ աստվածը Յահվեն չի /ուշադիր կարդա գրառումներս, ու գրածներս իմ փոխարեն մի հորինի - ես ոչ մի տեղ չեմ գրում որ Հադադը հուդայական Յահվենա/, հետևաբար հուդայականության հետ կապ չունի: Հադադը նույն Բաալնա, որը հեթանոսական աստվածա, Ասթարթե դիցուհու ամուսիննա ու թե հուդայականության, թե քրիստոնեության կողմից դիտվումա որպես դև:




> Ինչ դու կարծում ես հիմա հայ ազգի բոլոր իրենց քրիստոնեա համարևող անձանց անունները զուք քրիստոնեական է, ոչ հարգելիս, միանշանակ ոչ, կան նույնիսկ այնպիսիանուններ, որոմցով անվանակոչել են «աստվածներին»:


Բարեբախտաբար: Էդքան հեշտ չի դարերի հավատը արմատախիլ անել ժողովրդի միջից` միշտ մնում են անուններ, հուշարձաններ, առասպելներ:
Ի դեպ, քո անունը հենց Բենադադա, թե ուղղակի համահունչա?
Եթե Բենադադա, ասելու բան չունեմ, մենք չենք ընտրում մեր անունները: Իսկ եթե համահունչա, ապա դու կամավոր ընտրել ես հեթանոսական ու դիվային մականուն:





> Իսկ եթե կարելի է կասես, թե ես երբ եմ անարգել դիմացինիս հավատքը՞


Մեջբերում`




> ,բայց որևպես գծաց հայր նա ուզոեւմ է,որ դու կանգնես ճիշտ ճանապարհինբ, ու ապրես ճիշտ


Պետքա հասկանալ` ես հիմա ապրում եմ սխալ? Կպարզաբանես?

----------


## Hayazn

Եկեք « ԱՍՏՎԱԾ » բառի փոխարեն օգտագործենք « ԱՐԱՐԻՉ » բառը , որը միևնույն նշանակությունն ունի , բայց առաջին ձևը որոշ մարդկանց « խրտնեցնում է » : Այն փաստը , որ ամբողջ տիեզերքը ստեղծված է բանական էակի միջամտությամբ արդեն չեն ժխտում նաև ամենահայտնի գիտնականներ , ահա նրանցից մեկը .

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Behe

կարդացեք նրա մասին և նրա աշխատություններին ծանոթացեք :

Ինչ վերաբերում է մեզ , հասարակ մահկանացուներին , որոնք ձգտում են բացատրել երևույթները յուրովի , ապա ասեմ , որ կան բաներ որոնց մենք շատ հաճախ չենք տեսնում նրանց մեծության պատճառով և ԱՍՏՎԱԾ դրանցից ամենա առաջինն է :

----------


## Benadad

եթե փորձենք հոգեբանորեն .առանց Քեզ ճանաչելու, տալ բնութագիր և օգտվելով քո գրոռումների և եթե դետարկենք քիստոնեական տեսանկյունից ,երևի հոգեբանները ասեին այո,////կրկնում եմ քրիստոնեական տեսանկյունից//, ես դա ասել , եմ որպես քրիստոնեա, որը հավատում է սուրբգրային խոսքերին

----------


## Benadad

> Եկեք « ԱՍՏՎԱԾ » բառի փոխարեն օգտագործենք « ԱՐԱՐԻՉ » բառը , որը միևնույն նշանակությունն ունի , բայց առաջին ձևը որոշ մարդկանց « խրտնեցնում է » : Այն փաստը , որ ամբողջ տիեզերքը ստեղծված է բանական էակի միջամտությամբ արդեն չեն ժխտում նաև ամենահայտնի գիտնականներ , ահա նրանցից մեկը .
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Behe
> 
> 
> 
> կարդացեք նրա մասին և նրա աշխատություններին ծանոթացեք :
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է մեզ , հասարակ մահկանացուներին , որոնք ձգտում են բացատրել երևույթները յուրովի , ապա ասեմ , որ կան բաներ որոնց մենք շատ հաճախ չենք տեսնում նրանց մեծության պատճառով և ԱՍՏՎԱԾ դրանցից ամենա առաջինն է :



Ակունք իմաստության, ինչպես վերը գրառմանս մեջ ասեցի, գիտությունը չի կարող հակասել իր իսկ ստեծեղին,բաա…………

----------


## Leo Negri

> եթե փորձենք հոգեբանորեն .առանց Քեզ ճանաչելու, տալ բնութագիր և օգտվելով քո գրոռումների և եթե դետարկենք քիստոնեական տեսանկյունից ,երևի հոգեբանները ասեին այո,////կրկնում եմ քրիստոնեական տեսանկյունից//, ես դա ասել , եմ որպես քրիստոնեա, որը հավատում է սուրբգրային խոսքերին


Հավատում ես, հավատա: Ինձ ինչ:
Բայց հիմնավորի, հենց ինչնա իմ արածից սխալ? Քո աստծուն չպաշտելը? Թե ասենք իմ մասին բաներ գիտես, որ նույնիսկ ես չգիտեմ? Եթե գիտես, ապա ապացուցի: Եթե չգիտես` բարի եղի իմ հավատի կամ դրա բացակայության հիման վրա չպիտակավորել իմ ապրած կյանքը որպես սխալ:




> երևի հոգեբանները ասեին այո


Դու հոգեբան ես? Ինչու ես քեզ իրավունք վերապահում ենթադրություններ անելու, թե ինչ իմ մասին կասեին հոգեբանները?
Ինչու ես խաբում, որ հոգեբանները կասեին այո, նամանավանդ առանց ինձ ճանաչելու?




> եթե փորձենք հոգեբանորեն .առանց Քեզ ճանաչելու,


Հոգեբանորեն առանց ինձ ճանաչելու? Այսինքն քո ֆանտազիաների հիման վրա?

----------


## Benadad

Այո ես հոգեբան եմ, և ես իրավունք էլ չունեմ պիտակավորել և առավելապես քննադատելու, բայց եթե էլի եմ ասում հարցին մոտենամ քրիստենական տեսանկյունից ,ապա այո,
ա.չես հավատում քրիստոնեկան Աստծուն, դա արդեն բավարա պատճառ է Քո հավատքի կյանքը, որպես հայ , որպես հայ ժողովրդ բազմադարյան պատմությոան կրող և փոխանցող ,ապա այո

----------


## Leo Negri

> Այո ես հոգեբան եմ,


Հոգեբաններին սովորացնում են առանց մարդուն ճանաչելու եզրակացություն տալ մարդու ապրած կյանքի ճշտության մասին? Էդ որ ուսումնական հաստատությունում, չես ասի?




> բայց եթե էլի եմ ասում հարցին մոտենամ քրիստենական տեսանկյունից ,ապա այո,


Ինչ հիման վրա? Որովհետև քո ֆանտազիաները չեմ կիսում? Լավ եմ անում չեմ կիսում: Էդ հիմք չի իմ ապրած կյանքը վիրտուալ միջավայրում համարել սխալ:




> չես հավատում քրիստոնեկան Աստծուն, դա արդեն բավարա պատճառ է Քո հավատքի կյանքը, որպես հայ , որպես հայ ժողովրդ բազմադարյան պատմությոան կրող և փոխանցող ,ապա այո


Տիգրան Մեծը չէր հավատում քրիստոնեական աստծուն: Ըստ երևույթի նա ոչ հայ էր, ոչ բազմադարյան պատմության կրող ու փոխանցող, ու ահավոր սխալ էր ապրում:

----------


## Skeptic

> շավ է, որ աերիկացի ապուշները եդ տխմարությունը նկարեցին թեչէ մեր օտարամոլ ազգը էլ ,որ պ. ու փչացախ ազգի հանած դեբիլություններց բդի մեջբերում եներ,


Իմիջիայլոց, ամերիկացիները ամբողջ աշխարհում, ամենահիմարները լինելուց բացի, հայտնի են որպես ամենամոլեռանդ քրիստոնյաներ /պատահակա՞ն է արդյոք/, դա գիտեն բոլորը: Կարլինին քննադատելուց առաջ լավ կլիներ ծանոթանայիր նրա կենսագրությանը այստեղ /անգլերեն, մանրամասն/ կամ այստեղ /ռուսերեն, համառոտ/: Ուշադրություն դարձրու հատկապես այն փաստին, որ նա մեծացել է կաթոլիկ հավատքի միջավայրում: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հավատքի և «ապուշների տխմարության ու դեբիլությունների /կրթվածության մակարդակի/» միջև եղած կապին, ապա նայիր այս հոդվածը:

----------


## Skeptic

...

----------


## Skeptic

> Եկեք « ԱՍՏՎԱԾ » բառի փոխարեն օգտագործենք « ԱՐԱՐԻՉ » բառը , որը միևնույն նշանակությունն ունի , բայց առաջին ձևը որոշ մարդկանց « խրտնեցնում է » : Այն փաստը , որ ամբողջ տիեզերքը ստեղծված է բանական էակի միջամտությամբ արդեն չեն ժխտում նաև ամենահայտնի գիտնականներ , ահա նրանցից մեկը .
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Behe
> 
> կարդացեք նրա մասին և նրա աշխատություններին ծանոթացեք :
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է մեզ , հասարակ մահկանացուներին , որոնք ձգտում են բացատրել երևույթները յուրովի , ապա ասեմ , որ կան բաներ որոնց մենք շատ հաճախ չենք տեսնում նրանց մեծության պատճառով և ԱՍՏՎԱԾ դրանցից ամենա առաջինն է :


Պսեվդոգիտնական Բեհեի վերաբերյալ խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ *հետևյալ հոդվածը* /ռուսերեն/, որն իրենից ներկայացնում է մեջբերում իմ սիրելի հեղինակներից մեկի` գիտնական-էթոլոգ, էվոլյուցիոնիստ Ռիչարդ Դոքինսի գրքից:

----------


## Leo Negri

> գիտնական-էթոլոգ, էվոլյուցիոնիստ Ռիչարդ Դոքինսի գրքից:


Կարելի էր գուշակել, որ Դոքինզ ես սիրում:
Փայլուն գիտնականա, ի դեպ:

----------

Skeptic (13.05.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Կարելի էր գուշակել, որ Դոքինզ ես սիրում:
> Փայլուն գիտնականա, ի դեպ:


Ուրախ եմ, որ Դոքինզին ծանոթ ես: Ցավոք, էս թեմայում քիչ են քո չափ կարդացած մարդիկ, իսկ մնացածների թվում ինձ էլ եմ ներառում: Քո ամեն գրառումը կարդալուց հետո ավելի վատ եմ ինձ զգում մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ արած սխալ ու անտեղի գրառումներիս համար  :Sorry:

----------

Leo Negri (13.05.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Հավատում եմ ԻՄ գոյությանը: Ես եմ իմ աստվածը, ես կարող եմ արարել այն, ինչ իսկապես կցանկանամ (միայն ասել «ուզում եմ», շատ քիչ է), ես ունենում եմ այն, ինչ ուզում եմ, ես հասնում եմ նրան, ինչին ուզում եմ, ես ստանում եմ այն, ինչ ուզում եմ, ես անում եմ այն, ինչ ուզում եմ.. և ոչինչ չի կարող խանգարել իմ իսկապես ցանկալի մտքերի իրագործմանը:

 Ու այդպես միշտ կառավարում կյանքս: :Tongue:  :Smile: 

Հասկացեք թե ինչ եք իսկապես ուզում, ու առանց ձեր պատկերացրած աստծո էլ դա կունենաք, որովհետև դուք եք ձեր կյանքը կառավարում այնպես, ինպես ձեր ենթագիտակցությունն է ցանկանում: :Xeloq:

----------

Leo Negri (13.05.2010), Skeptic (13.05.2010), Tig (13.05.2010), Արևհատիկ (14.05.2010), Հայուհի (21.05.2010), Սելավի (13.05.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ուրախ եմ, որ Դոքինզին ծանոթ ես:


Ժամանակին մի հատ շատ խելոք մարդ ինձ հետաքրքրող որոշակի խնդիրներ ավելի խորը հասկանալու համար խորհուրդ տվեց մեմետիկա ուսումնասիրել: Իսկ դե Դոքինզը, բացի շատ խելացի աթեիստ լինելուց, նաև մեմետիկայի նախահայրերիցա:
Ի դեպ, մեմետիկան շատ հետաքրքիր ու հեռանկարային ենթադրություններա թողնում անել այդ թվում նաև աստվածների գոյության ու այդ գոյության պատճառաբանության մասին:

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%...B8%D0%BA%D0%B0




> Ցավոք, էս թեմայում քիչ են քո չափ կարդացած մարդիկ, իսկ մնացածների թվում ինձ էլ եմ ներառում:


Իրականում իմ ներկայիս կրթական /MBA - ասելա թե տնտեսագիտություն, ֆինանսներ ու նման բաներ/ թեմաներից դուրս կարդալը իմ ժամանակի չնչին մասնա զբաղացնում: Բայց դե ճիշտ սովորելու արվեստի, հիշողության արվեստի ու նման բաների քննարկելը արդեն հստակ թեմայից դուրսա:




> Քո ամեն գրառումը կարդալուց հետո ավելի վատ եմ ինձ զգում մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ արած սխալ ու անտեղի գրառումներիս համար


Վատ զգալ պետք չի (ես ընդհանրապես աշխատում եմ մեծ էմոցիոնալ երանգ ու կարևորություն չտալ ինտերնետային անտեղի գրառումներին): Հենա, մի քիչ առաջ էս թեմայում քրիստոնյաներից մեկը իմ ընտրած ճանապարհը ու իմ վարած կյանքը առանց որևէ խելքին մոտ բացատրության կամ ապացույցի պիտակավորեց *ՍԽԱԼ*, զուտ էն հիման վրա, որ ես գերադասում եմ չպատկանել բարի հովվի հոտին: Առանց իրան վատ զգալու, ինչը հատկանշականա: 

Վերադառնալով թեմային ու Դոքինզին`

----------

Skeptic (13.05.2010)

----------


## Benadad

Եթե Դու դպրոցում հոգեբան ես ունեցել, ու նա քեզ խմդրել է նկարել մի նկար, որպեսզի տա քո բնութագրեը,ապսա այո, հոգեբանը կարող է առանց մարդուն խորը ճանաչեու տալ մարդու բնութագիրը, դրաս համարպետք է ուղղակի վարպետություն, և բնութագրվող մարդուց մի քանի տվյալներ, որոնք ես ունեմ քո գրառումներից

----------


## Benadad

> Իմիջիայլոց, ամերիկացիները ամբողջ աշխարհում, ամենահիմարները լինելուց բացի, հայտնի են որպես ամենամոլեռանդ քրիստոնյաներ /պատահակա՞ն է արդյոք/, դա գիտեն բոլորը: Կարլինին քննադատելուց առաջ լավ կլիներ ծանոթանայիր նրա կենսագրությանը այստեղ /անգլերեն, մանրամասն/ կամ այստեղ /ռուսերեն, համառոտ/: Ուշադրություն դարձրու հատկապես այն փաստին, որ նա մեծացել է կաթոլիկ հավատքի միջավայրում: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է հավատքի և «ապուշների տխմարության ու դեբիլությունների /կրթվածության մակարդակի/» միջև եղած կապին, ապա նայիր այս հոդվածը:


ասեմ, որ ես դա կարդալու կարիք չունեմ, ես դրա վիդեօ տարբերակն ունեմ, և ցավոք սրտի նայել եմ, ու հեչ չեմ զարմանա, որ հիմա սկսեք պրոպագանդել նրա պնդած տեսությունները

----------


## Benadad

-Մենք մեր արժեքավորությունը ցույց տալու համար հագնում ենք է՜լ ՙպալերմո՚ ու ՙվալենտինո՚, է՜լ ՙվիչինի՚ ու ՙֆաբի՚, է՜լ ՙկազաչոկ՚ ու ՙկամելոտ՚ է՜լ, է՜լ, է՜լ, վերջն էլ երկարաճիտքի դիմաց երկարասրածայր մի ոտնաման ենք ոտներիս քաշել, անունն էլ մեր շատ սիրած ՙծիծակը՚ դրել, առանց իմանալու, որ սրա կերտման պատճառը ոչ թե գեղեցկությունն է եղել, այլ`...այլանդակությունը, ուստի և չի կարող անհեթեթ չլինել:  
 խոսքս այնքան պարզ է, որքան Դուսխարաբի մատուռի տակից հոսող ջուրը…………

----------


## Skeptic

> -Մենք մեր արժեքավորությունը ցույց տալու համար հագնում ենք է՜լ ՙպալերմո՚ ու ՙվալենտինո՚, է՜լ ՙվիչինի՚ ու ՙֆաբի՚, է՜լ ՙկազաչոկ՚ ու ՙկամելոտ՚ է՜լ, է՜լ, է՜լ, վերջն էլ երկարաճիտքի դիմաց երկարասրածայր մի ոտնաման ենք ոտներիս քաշել, անունն էլ մեր շատ սիրած ՙծիծակը՚ դրել, առանց իմանալու, որ սրա կերտման պատճառը ոչ թե գեղեցկությունն է եղել, այլ`...այլանդակությունը, ուստի և չի կարող անհեթեթ չլինել:  
>  խոսքս այնքան պարզ է, որքան Դուսխարաբի մատուռի տակից հոսող ջուրը…………


Առաջարկում ես տրեխներո՞վ ման գալ... :LOL:

----------


## Skeptic

> Իրականում իմ ներկայիս կրթական /MBA - ասելա թե տնտեսագիտություն, ֆինանսներ ու նման բաներ/ թեմաներից դուրս կարդալը իմ ժամանակի չնչին մասնա զբաղացնում:


Կարող ա՞ Ժողինստիտուտի «Ֆինանսների» մագիստրատուրայում ես սովորում:  :Think:  /պատասխանն ավելի լավ ա գրես զրուցարանում, որ չտուգանեն/

----------


## Benadad

> Առաջարկում ես տրեխներո՞վ ման գալ...


Չեմ առաջարկում տրեխներով ման գալ, մի հասկացի ուղղակի իմաստով


Նրա վերջնական նպատակը ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍԻ ԵԿԵՂԵՑԻՆ ԽՈՐՏԱԿԵԼԸ ԵՎ ՄԱՐԴՈՒ ՀՈԳԻՆ ՃԱՆԿԵԼՆ Է: 300-Ի ԿՈՄԻՏԵՆ 666-Ի` ՆԵՌԻ ՈՒՂԻՆ ՀԱՐԹՈՂՆ Է, ՆՐԱ ՆԱԽԱԿԱՐԱՊԵՏԸ:

----------

Leo Negri (13.05.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Չեմ առաջարկում տրեխներով ման գալ, մի հասկացի ուղղակի իմաստով
> 
> 
> Նրա վերջնական նպատակը ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍԻ ԵԿԵՂԵՑԻՆ ԽՈՐՏԱԿԵԼԸ ԵՎ ՄԱՐԴՈՒ ՀՈԳԻՆ ՃԱՆԿԵԼՆ Է: 300-Ի ԿՈՄԻՏԵՆ 666-Ի` ՆԵՌԻ ՈՒՂԻՆ ՀԱՐԹՈՂՆ Է, ՆՐԱ ՆԱԽԱԿԱՐԱՊԵՏԸ:


Եթե անգլերենից լավ ես, կխնդրեի նայես այս վիդեոն.

----------

Leo Negri (13.05.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Եթե Դու դպրոցում հոգեբան ես ունեցել, ու նա քեզ խմդրել է նկարել մի նկար, որպեսզի տա քո բնութագրեը,ապսա այո, հոգեբանը կարող է առանց մարդուն խորը ճանաչեու տալ մարդու բնութագիրը, դրաս համարպետք է ուղղակի վարպետություն, և բնութագրվող մարդուց մի քանի տվյալներ, որոնք ես ունեմ քո գրառումներից


Էս փաստորեն քեզ համարում ես վարպետ հոգեբան /քրիստոնեական համեստության մասին լռում եմ/:
Ինչևէ` բարեբախտաբար ես գործի ու կյանքի բերումով ահագին ծանոթ հոգեբաններ ունեմ, ու իրանց հետ հաճախ խոսում եմ իրանց աշխատանքի մասին:
Ռորշախի տեստը, մարդուկ նկարելու տեստը ու բոլոր նմանատիպ ասոցիատիվ տեստերը չեն կարող համարվել մարդուն բնութագրող միակ ու ճշմարիտ միջոցը: Եվ նամանավանդ հիմնավորում հանդիսանալ մարդուն այս կամ այն բնութագիրը տալու համար: Պատճառները շատ են` սկսած նրանից որ նկարողը կարա կամավոր խեղաթյուրի ու ուրիշ բան նկարի, վերջացրած նրանով որ հոգեբանը նկարը մեկնաբանելու ժամանակ նույնպես պրոյեկտավորում է սեփական կոմպլեքսները նկարի վրա: Բացի այդ` ոչ մի հոգեպես առողջ հոգեբան չի բնութագրի նման տեստի հիման վրա մարդու ապրած կյանքի ճշտությունն ու սխալը: Նենց որ պետք չէ խաբել` ասելով, որ մարդուն, ու նամանավանդ իրա ապրածի ճշտությունը լիովին կարելիա բնութագրել նկարներով, ինտերնետային գրառումներով, աստծո ուժով ու նման ոչ էֆֆեկտիվ մեթոդներով:

Նկարների մասին` դու ինձ ոչ մի նկար չես խնդրել նկարեմ: Ինչևէ, ստորև իմ նկարներիցս էրկուսն են: Խնդրում եմ պարանորմալ սխալաբանական ուժերդ լարես ու նկարի հիման վրա ասես` վերջերս ես ինչ սխալ բան եմ արել, ինչից հետո ապացուցես` ինչու: Հակառակ դեպքում բարի եղիր չխաբել, որովհետև դու խաբում ես` իմ ապրած կյանքը սխալ համարելով:








> Նրա վերջնական նպատակը ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍԻ ԵԿԵՂԵՑԻՆ ԽՈՐՏԱԿԵԼԸ ԵՎ ՄԱՐԴՈՒ ՀՈԳԻՆ ՃԱՆԿԵԼՆ Է: 300-Ի ԿՈՄԻՏԵՆ 666-Ի` ՆԵՌԻ ՈՒՂԻՆ ՀԱՐԹՈՂՆ Է, ՆՐԱ ՆԱԽԱԿԱՐԱՊԵՏԸ:


ԱԽԹՈՒՆԳ!!!!!  :Hands Up: 
Ու դու քեզ իրավունք ես վերապահում հոգեբանական բնութագիր ուրիշ մարդկանց տալ? Հիշացնեմ, թե ինչա քո բարի հովիվը ասել սեփական աչքի գերանի մասին?

----------

Skeptic (13.05.2010), Tig (13.05.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

Անհավատներին խորհուրդ կտամ դիտել այս կադրերը:




Եվ պետք չէ երեւակայել, որ այս ամենը բեմադրություն է, այսպիսի մարդիկ իսկապես կան եւ նրանք լրջագույնս տանջվում են:
Կա նաեւ գեղարվեստական ֆիլմ, որը նկարահանված է իրական փաստերի վրա: Վիլմը կոչվում է « Էմմիլի Ռոուզի 6 դեւերը»
Ֆիլմի իրադարձությունները  տեղի են ունենում 1970-ական թվերին: Խորհուրդ կտամ բոլորին դիտել այդ ֆիլմը, ֆիլմը իսկապես տպավորիչ է, համոզված եմ, որ այն շատ շատերին կստիպի վերանայել իրենց աթեիստական համոզմունքները:

----------

Tig (13.05.2010), Ժունդիայի (13.05.2010), յոգի (13.05.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

Ֆիլմը կոչվում է «6 демонов Эмили Роуз»

Ֆիլմը պատկանում է սարսափ ֆիլմ ժանրին, տորենտով կարող եք բեռնել *այստեղից*

----------


## Leo Negri

> Եվ պետք չէ երեւակայել, որ այս ամենը բեմադրություն է, այսպիսի մարդիկ իսկապես կան եւ նրանք լրջագույնս տանջվում են:


Կբացատրես, դա հենց ոնցա ապացուցում քրիստոնեական աստծո գոյությունը և/կամ քրիստոնեության ճշտությունը?




> Կա նաեւ գեղարվեստական ֆիլմ, որը նկարահանված է իրական փաստերի վրա: Վիլմը կոչվում է « Էմմիլի Ռոուզի 6 դեւերը»


Իրական աղջկա անունը Աննելիզա Միշել էր: Իրա մահվանից հետո էքզորցիզմ անող կաթոլիկ տերտերները ու աղջկա ծնողները դատվել են /ու իմ հիշելով` վեցական ամիս նստել/ ադեկվատ բժշկական օգնություն չցուցաբերելու համար, ինչը բերելա աղջկա մահվանը /հակասումա ֆիլմին` ֆիլմում դատվումա մենակ մի տերտեր/:

----------

Skeptic (13.05.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Կբացատրես, դա հենց ոնցա ապացուցում քրիստոնեական աստծո գոյությունը և/կամ քրիստոնեության ճշտությունը?
> 
> :


Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, որ այստեղ քննարկվում է Քրիստոնեական Աստծո գոյությանը հավատալ չհավատալը: Թեման կովում է՝ «Հավատու՞մ եք Աստծո գոյությանը»:
Կարծում եմ ասպիսի արարողակարգեր կատարվել են դեռ անհիշելի ժամանակներից, երբ Քրիստոսը դեռ ծնված չէր: Ոչ Աստված, ոչ էլ դեւ կամ սատանա հասկացությունները քրիստոնեության հետ չէ, որ ի հայտ են եկել:




> Իրական աղջկա անունը Աննելիզա Միշել էր: Իրա մահվանից հետո էքզորցիզմ անող կաթոլիկ տերտերները ու աղջկա ծնողները դատվել են /ու իմ հիշելով` վեցական ամիս նստել/ ադեկվատ բժշկական օգնություն չցուցաբերելու համար, ինչը բերելա աղջկա մահվանը /հակասումա ֆիլմին` ֆիլմում դատվումա մենակ մի տերտեր/


Դուք խոսում եք այնպես, կարծես անձամբ ճանաչել եք Էմիլի Ռոուզին: Ինչի՞ց ելնելով եք հավակնում կարծել, որ մարդիկ պետք է հավատան, ոչ թե ֆիլմում նկարագրված փաստերին այլ ձեր կողմից ներկայացվածին:
Էկզորցիզմ իրականացնող հոգեւորականները նշում են, որ պետք է կարողանալ վարպետորեն կողմնորոշվել, թե ով է դիվահարված, եւ  ով է տառապում հոգեկան խանգարումով: Հոգեկան հիվանդությունների դեպքում հոգեբուժական դեղորայքային բուժումը կորող է դրական արդյունք ունենալ: Իսկ դիվահարվածների դեպքում հակառակը, դեղորայքային միջամտությունը կարող է անդառնալի սրել դիվահարվածի վիճակը, քանի որ թմրանյութեր, ալկոհոլ, ուժեղ հոգեմետ դեղեր օգտագործելիս տեղի է ունենում աստրալ մարմնի եւ ֆիզիկական մարմնի մասնակի անջատում, ինչն էլ դիվային ուժերին,   մարմնին վերջնական տիրանալու բարենպաստ պայմաններ է տրամադրում:

----------

Benadad (13.05.2010), Tig (14.05.2010), յոգի (13.05.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Կարծում եմ ասպիսի արարողակարգեր կատարվել են դեռ անհիշելի ժամանակներից, երբ Քրիստոսը դեռ ծնված չէր: Ոչ Աստված, ոչ էլ դեւ կամ սատանա հասկացությունները քրիստոնեության հետ չէ, որ ի հայտ են եկել:


Ասեմ ավելին` անհիշելի ժամանակներից արվելա նաև հակառակը, երբ մարդիկ կամավոր դիվահարության սիմպտոմներ են ունենում, ու արվումա նույնիսկ հիմա որոշ քրիստոնեական աղանդների, շամանների ու նման ժողովրդի կողմից:




> Դուք խոսում եք այնպես, կարծես անձամբ ճանաչել եք Էմիլի Ռոուզին: Ինչի՞ց ելնելով եք հավակնում կարծել, որ մարդիկ պետք է հավատան, ոչ թե ֆիլմում նկարագրված փաստերին այլ ձեր կողմից ներկայացվածին:


Որովհետև բարեբախտաբար գերմանիայում դատական պրոցեսները արձանագրվում են ու արխիվ հանձնվում:

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%...B8%D0%B7%D0%B0




> Страдала нервными заболеваниями с 16 лет до самой смерти в 1976 году, причиной которой (по крайней мере, косвенной) считается ритуал по изгнанию дьявола. Её родители и два священника, проводившие ритуал, были позднее обвинены в неумышленном убийстве. Изгнание проводилось пастором Арнольдом Ренцем под идейным руководством епископа Йозефа Штангля. Несчастную девушку морили голодом, истязали, не давая спать по нескольку суток подряд.


Աչքիս տերտերները ահագին հետաքրքիր ժամանակ էին անցկացնում:
Նենց որ ֆիլմերին հավատալ պետք չի:




> Էկզորցիզմ իրականացնող հոգեւորականները նշում են, որ պետք է կարողանալ վարպետորեն կողմնորոշվել, թե ով է դիվահարված, եւ ով է տառապում հոգեկան խանգարումով


Որոշումա իհարկե հոգևորականը, ոչ թե բժիշկը: 




> քանի որ թմրանյութեր, ալկոհոլ, ուժեղ հոգեմետ դեղեր օգտագործելիս տեղի է ունենում աստրալ մարմնի եւ ֆիզիկական մարմնի մասնակի անջատում, ինչն էլ դիվային ուժերին, մարմնին վերջնական տիրանալու բարենպաստ պայմաններ է տրամադրում:


Ծխել գոնե կարելիա, թե էդելա ատսրալ /տառասխալը արվածա մտածված/ մարմինը ֆիզիկականից տարանջատում?

----------


## Skeptic

> Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց, որ այստեղ քննարկվում է Քրիստոնեական Աստծո գոյությանը հավատալ չհավատալը: Թեման կովում է՝ «Հավատու՞մ եք Աստծո գոյությանը»:
> Կարծում եմ ասպիսի արարողակարգեր կատարվել են դեռ անհիշելի ժամանակներից, երբ Քրիստոսը դեռ ծնված չէր: Ոչ Աստված, ոչ էլ դեւ կամ սատանա հասկացությունները քրիստոնեության հետ չէ, որ ի հայտ են եկել:


Այդ դեպքում կարող ես ասել, թե ինչու՞ է այդ աղջկա «դեւերից» մեկը խոստովանում, որ մտել է Կայենի մեջ: Մի՞թե վերջինս քրիստոնեության «ապացույցներից» չէ:

----------


## Leo Negri

Իսկ երբ /ենթադրաբար/ սուրբ հոգինա մտնում մարդկանց մեջ, դա համարենք դիվահարություն թե հիսուսահարություն?

----------


## Skeptic

Քրիստոնեության «դրսեւորումներից».

----------

Tig (14.05.2010), յոգի (13.05.2010)

----------


## Benadad

Պետք չէ ինձ դա հիշեցնել, ես համենայն դեպս գիտեմ  ուր եմ գնում ինչի համար և ինչպես պիտի անեմ, որ ինձ հաճելի լինի, միաժամանակ նաև ԱՍտծուն

----------


## Benadad

> Քրիստոնեության «դրսեւորումներից».


ի  ասած քրիստոնեությունը սրա մասին չէ, այլ ճշմարիտ եկեղեցու՝ Հայ Առաքելական Սուրբ եկեղեցու և նրա վարդապետության մասին է , իսկ սա լոկ բողոքական համայնքի կամ էլ ինչ որ աղանդի հավաքույթ է , որտեղ տեղ ն գտնում դիվային բոլոր հնարավոր միջոցները

----------


## յոգի

> Քրիստոնեության «դրսեւորումներից».


Ուղեղի լվացում, չաղ մսակեր տիկինը լավ էլ ագրեսիվ «լվացք» է անում...

----------


## Benadad

> Ֆիլմը կոչվում է «6 демонов Эмили Роуз»
> 
> Ֆիլմը պատկանում է սարսափ ֆիլմ ժանրին, տորենտով կարող եք բեռնել *այստեղից*


իսկ եթե խնդրեմ կարող ես ուրիշսսիլկա տալ ,սա անպայման ռեգիստռացիա է ուզում

----------


## յոգի

> Իսկ երբ /ենթադրաբար/ սուրբ հոգինա մտնում մարդկանց մեջ, դա համարենք դիվահարություն թե հիսուսահարություն?


Հետո էլ զարմանում են թե տեռոռիստները որտեղից են առաջանում: Լավ էլ դիվահարություն են ներարկում... ու ««քրիստոնեություն»» են համարում, վատ չի արդյունքներ կան :Wink:

----------

Tig (14.05.2010)

----------


## Benadad

> Հետո էլ զարմանում են թե տեռոռիստները որտեղից են առաջանում: Լավ էլ դիվահարություն են ներարկում... ու ««քրիստոնեություն»» են համարում, վատ չի արդյունքներ կան


Ես ելի եմ կրկնում, պետք չէ աղանդների գործունեությունը վերագրել ճշմարիտ քրիս, որովհետև չարը ոչ մի հնար իր ձեձքից բաց չի թողնի ,որպեսզի խանգարի Աստծու գործը… 
Լոե Նոգրի կարդա խնդրում եմ
«ՂՈՒԿԱՍ 18:1-14 


1 Մի առակ էլ ասաց նրանց այն մասին, թէ նրանք ամէն ժամ պէտք է աղօթեն ու չձանձրանան:
2 Ասաց. ՙՄի քաղաքում մի դատաւոր կար. Աստծուց չէր վախենում եւ մարդկանցից չէր ամաչում: 
3 Եւ նոյն քաղաքում մի այրի կար, որ գալիս էր նրա մօտ եւ ասում. "Իմ ոսոխի դէմ իմ դատը տես": 
4 Եւ դատաւորը երկար ժամանակ չէր ուզում. դրանից յետոյ իր մտքում ասաց. "Թէեւ Աստծուց չեմ վախենում եւ մարդկանցից չեմ ամաչում, 
5 բայց այն բանի համար, որ այրի կինը ինձ յոգնեցնում է, նրա դատը տեսնեմ, որպէսզի անընդհատ չգայ եւ ինձ չանհանգստացնի"՚: 
6 Եւ Տէրն ասաց. ՙԼսեցէ՜ք, թէ ինչ էր ասում անիրաւ դատաւորը: 
7 Իսկ Աստուած արդարութիւն չի՞ անի իր այն ծառաներին, որոնք գիշեր եւ ցերեկ աղաղակում են. եւ նրանց հանդէպ միայն համբերատա՞ր կը լինի: 
8 Այո՜, ասում եմ ձեզ, նրանց իսկոյն արդարութիւն կþանի. իսկ երբ մարդու Որդին գայ, արդեօք երկրի վրայ հաւատ կը գտնի՞՚:

Այս առակն էլ ասաց ոմանց, որոնք իրենք իրենցով պարծենում էին, թէ արդար են, Եւ արհամարհում էին ուրիշ շատերին: ՙԵրկու մարդ տաճար ելան աղօթքի կանգնելու. մէկը՝ փարիսեցի, միւսը՝ մաքսաւոր: Փարիսեցին կանգնած էր մեկուսի Եւ , ինքն իրեն, այս աղօթքն էր ասում. "Աստուած իմ, շնորհակալ եմ քեզնից, որ ես նման չեմ ուրիշ մարդկանց, ինչպէս՝ յափշտակողները, անիրաւներն ու շնացողները, Եւ կամ ինչպէս այս մաքսաւորը. այլ շաբաթը երկու անգամ ծոմ եմ պահում Եւ տասանորդ եմ տալիս իմ ամբողջ եկամտից": Իսկ մաքսաւորը կանգնած էր մեկուսի Եւ չէր իսկ կամենում իր աչքերը երկինք բարձրացնել, այլ ծեծում էր կուրծքը Եւ ասում. "Աստուա՜ծ, ների՜ր ինձ՝ մեղաւորիս": Ասում եմ ձեզ, սա՜ իջաւ իր տունը արդարացած, ոչ թէ միւսը. որովհետԵւ , ով որ բարձրացնում է իր անձը, կը խոնարհուի, Եւ ով որ խոնարհեցնում է իր անձը, կը բարձրացուի՚: »

----------


## Leo Negri

Բենհադադ, ինչպես հասկանում եմ կրոնական տեքստերից էն կողմ սեփական ստի որևէ լուրջ ապացույց կամ հիմնավորում տալ չես ուզում:
Աստվածաշնչում շատ բանա գրած` ես քեզանից խնդրում եմ տեր կանգնել սեփական գրածին, ոչ թե Աստվածաշնչին: Համեմատելով ինձ անիրավ դատավորի, հափշտակողների, անիրավների ու շնացողների հետ, ևս մի անգամ էս ստում` այս անգամ ավելի անամոթ, զզվելի ու անհիմն: Ինչու ես ստում, Բենհադադ? Մինչև երբ ես պատրաստվում իմ մասին սուտ բաներ գրելը, Բենհադադ? Քեզ աստվածա ստիպում ստել, Բենհադադ?
Ինչևէ` կրոնական ֆանատիկների համար նման վարվելակերպը խիստ հատկանշական է, նենց որ զարմացած չեմ: Դու գրեթե ոչինչով չես տարբերվում վերը տեղադրված վիդեոյի միջի քրիստոնյաներից` նենց որ պետք չի իրանց համարել սուտ քրիստոնյա, իսկ քեզ` ճիշտ քրիստոնյա:

----------


## Skeptic

> ի  ասած քրիստոնեությունը սրա մասին չէ, այլ ճշմարիտ եկեղեցու՝ Հայ Առաքելական Սուրբ եկեղեցու և նրա վարդապետության մասին է , իսկ սա լոկ բողոքական համայնքի կամ էլ ինչ որ աղանդի հավաքույթ է , որտեղ տեղ ն գտնում դիվային բոլոր հնարավոր միջոցները


Սա աղանդի հավաքույթ չէ, այլ ԱՄՆ-ի ավետարան(չ)ական համայնքի մանկական ճամբար: Սա հատված է ամերիկյան աղմկահարույց /հասկանալի պատճառներով/ «Հիսուսի ճամբարը» դոկումենտալ ֆիլմից:
Բացի այդ, քո ասելով միակ ճշմարիտ եկեղեցին հայ առաքելակա՞նն է: Այսինքն, մնացած բոլոր եկեղեցիների հոտերը դատապարտված են դժոխային տանջանքների՞...
Իմիջիայլոց մոտ երեք-չորս տարի առաջ մորաքրոջս տանը ինչ-որ ամերիկյան, թե բրիտանական գիրք էի կարդում աղանդների մասին /այն ժամանակ ես դեռ հավատացյալ էի/, որում գրված էր, որ այն ուսմունքները, որտեղ ժխտվում է Քրիստոսի երկբնակության դոգման /նա և' Աստված է, և' մարդ/, համարվում են աղանդներ, և Աստվածաշնչից հատվածներ էին մեջբերված, որոնցում սևը սպիտակի վրա գրված էր, օրինակ, «...Եվ Աստված մարդ եղավ ու բնակվեց մեր մեջ...»: Փաստորեն, դուրս է գալիս, որ հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին /ինչպես նաև արևելյան ուղղափառ մյուս` ասորական, ղպտիական ու եթովպական եկեղեցիները/ աղանդի քարոզիչ է...
P.S. ճիշտն ասած, երբեմն մտածում եմ, որ ճիշտ չէ հայոց եկեղեցուն քարկոծելը, բայց երբ հիշում եմ, թե ինչպիսի ազդեցություն է թողել /և թողնում/ կրոնը իմ վրա, կասկածներս ցրվում են...

----------

Tig (14.05.2010)

----------


## Benadad

> Բենհադադ, ինչպես հասկանում եմ կրոնական տեքստերից էն կողմ սեփական ստի որևէ լուրջ ապացույց կամ հիմնավորում տալ չես ուզում:
> Աստվածաշնչում շատ բանա գրած` ես քեզանից խնդրում եմ տեր կանգնել սեփական գրածին, ոչ թե Աստվածաշնչին: Համեմատելով ինձ անիրավ դատավորի, հափշտակողների, անիրավների ու շնացողների հետ, ևս մի անգամ էս ստում` այս անգամ ավելի անամոթ, զզվելի ու անհիմն: Ինչու ես ստում, Բենհադադ? Մինչև երբ ես պատրաստվում իմ մասին սուտ բաներ գրելը, Բենհադադ? Քեզ աստվածա ստիպում ստել, Բենհադադ?
> Ինչևէ` կրոնական ֆանատիկների համար նման վարվելակերպը խիստ հատկանշական է, նենց որ զարմացած չեմ: Դու գրեթե ոչինչով չես տարբերվում վերը տեղադրված վիդեոյի միջի քրիստոնյաներից` նենց որ պետք չի իրանց համարել սուտ քրիստոնյա, իսկ քեզ` ճիշտ քրիստոնյա:


լսեք հարգելիս, խնդրեմ տվեք հարց և ես կպատասխանեմ, ինչ ստի մասին է խո՞սքը

----------


## Benadad

> Սա աղանդի հավաքույթ չէ, այլ ԱՄՆ-ի ավետարան(չ)ական համայնքի մանկական ճամբար: Սա հատված է ամերիկյան աղմկահարույց /հասկանալի պատճառներով/ «Հիսուսի ճամբարը» դոկումենտալ ֆիլմից:
> Բացի այդ, քո ասելով միակ ճշմարիտ եկեղեցին հայ առաքելակա՞նն է: Այսինքն, մնացած բոլոր եկեղեցիների հոտերը դատապարտված են դժոխային տանջանքների՞...
> Իմիջիայլոց մոտ երեք-չորս տարի առաջ մորաքրոջս տանը ինչ-որ ամերիկյան, թե բրիտանական գիրք էի կարդում աղանդների մասին /այն ժամանակ ես դեռ հավատացյալ էի/, որում գրված էր, որ այն ուսմունքները, որտեղ ժխտվում է Քրիստոսի երկբնակության դոգման /նա և' Աստված է, և' մարդ/, համարվում են աղանդներ, և Աստվածաշնչից հատվածներ էին մեջբերված, որոնցում սևը սպիտակի վրա գրված էր, օրինակ, «...Եվ Աստված մարդ եղավ ու բնակվեց մեր մեջ...»: Փաստորեն, դուրս է գալիս, որ հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին /ինչպես նաև արևելյան ուղղափառ մյուս` ասորական, ղպտիական ու եթովպական եկեղեցիները/ աղանդի քարոզիչ է...
> P.S. ճիշտն ասած, երբեմն մտածում եմ, որ ճիշտ չէ հայոց եկեղեցուն քարկոծելը, բայց երբ հիշում եմ, թե ինչպիսի ազդեցություն է թողել /և թողնում/ կրոնը իմ վրա, կասկածներս ցրվում են...


միանշանակ ոչ, հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին    կամ  ավելի ճիշտ հին արևելյան մյուս եեղեցիները չընդունեցին Քաղքեդոնի տիեզերական ժողովի որոշումները, որովյետև ինչպես բնութագրում է մի իտալացի գիտնբական «հայ եկեղեցին պահպանեց վաղ քրիստոնեական եկեղեցում սերն ու քաղցրությունը և չընկավ կաթո,իկ եկեղեցու աշխարհականացման հետևից», իսկ ավետարանական համայնքը միանանակ աղանդ  է
ես քե կտամ մի երկու հարց, դու պատասխանի և կհամոզվես ի խասքերի մեջ
1,Ումից է գալիս նրանց ձեռնադրությունը Առաքեյալներից , թե կարևգալույծեղած հոգևորականից
2,Ըստ Հին Արևելյան/միաբնակ/ ևԱրևմտյան/Կաթոլիկուղղղափառ, / եկեղեցիներրի վրդապետության աղանդ ինչնմ է համարվում, Հայ եկեղցում քահանայից ձեռնադրության ժամանակ ձեռքերը դեպի արևմուտք պարզած նզովքն,որ կարդացվում է ում համար է կարդացվում, կամ Հավատամքից/Հավատամք ի մի Աստված ,ի հայրն ամենակալ...../ Գիրգորի փառաբանությոքւնից հետո ինչ է հնչում և ում համար?

----------


## Leo Negri

> լսեք հարգելիս, խնդրեմ տվեք հարց և ես կպատասխանեմ,


Որերորդ գրառումն շարունակ դու գրում ես, որ ես սխալ կյանքով եմ ապրում: Սկզբից դա փորձում էիր հիմնավորել իբրև թե քո մեգատաղանդավոր հոգեբանական սխալաբանական ունակություններով, երբ չստացվեց` իմ ենթադրաբար սխալ կյանքի մասին արեցիր մեջբերում աստվածաշնչից, որտեղ նշվում են անիրավներ, հափշտակողներ ու շնացողներ:

Հարցը կայանում է նրանում, արդյոք դու կարող ես տեր կանգել խոսքերիդ ու դրանք որևէ կերպ հիմնավորել կամ ապացուցել առանց Աստվածաշնչի հետևում պաղկվելուց:
Պատասխանը կայանում է նրանում` որ ոչ, չես կարող, թե չէ վաղուց հիմնավորած կլինեիր` իմ մասին ստելը շարունակելու փոխարեն:




> ինչ ստի մասին է խո՞սքը


Կրկնեմ ևս մի անգամ: Ստում ես, իմ կյանքը սխալ համարելով: Ստում ես, ասելով, որ հոգեբանները կտային նմանատիպ բնութագիր` հիմնված զուտ իմ գրառումների վրա: Ոչ մի կերպ չկարողանալով ապացուցել, թե ոնց իմ գրառումները /կամ իմ նկարները/ կարող են հիմք հանդիսանալ իմ ենթադրաբար սխալ կյանքի մասին քո սուտ հայտարարություններին, ստում ես ևս մի անգամ, մեջբերում անելով շնացողների, անիրավների ու հափշտակողների մասին` դրանք օգտագործելով որպես իմ ենթադրաբար սխալ կյանքի նկարագիր:

Բենադադ, այս ամենի հիման վրա ես բավականաչափ հիմք ունեմ ասելու, որ դու սուտասան ես:

----------


## Benadad

> Որերորդ գրառումն շարունակ դու գրում ես, որ ես սխալ կյանքով եմ ապրում: Սկզբից դա փորձում էիր հիմնավորել իբրև թե քո մեգատաղանդավոր հոգեբանական սխալաբանական ունակություններով, երբ չստացվեց` իմ ենթադրաբար սխալ կյանքի մասին արեցիր մեջբերում աստվածաշնչից, որտեղ նշվում են անիրավներ, հափշտակողներ ու շնացողներ:
> 
> Հարցը կայանում է նրանում, արդյոք դու կարող ես տեր կանգել խոսքերիդ ու դրանք որևէ կերպ հիմնավորել կամ ապացուցել առանց Աստվածաշնչի հետևում պաղկվելուց:
> Պատասխանը կայանում է նրանում` որ ոչ, չես կարող, թե չէ վաղուց հիմնավորած կլինեիր` իմ մասին ստելը շարունակելու փոխարեն:
> 
> 
> 
> Կրկնեմ ևս մի անգամ: Ստում ես, իմ կյանքը սխալ համարելով: Ստում ես, ասելով, որ հոգեբանները կտային նմանատիպ բնութագիր` հիմնված զուտ իմ գրառումների վրա: Ոչ մի կերպ չկարողանալով ապացուցել, թե ոնց իմ գրառումները /կամ իմ նկարները/ կարող են հիմք հանդիսանալ իմ ենթադրաբար սխալ կյանքի մասին քո սուտ հայտարարություններին, ստում ես ևս մի անգամ, մեջբերում անելով շնացողների, անիրավների ու հափշտակողների մասին` դրանք օգտագործելով որպես իմ ենթադրաբար սխալ կյանքի նկարագիր:
> 
> Բենադադ, այս ամենի հիման վրա ես բավականաչափ հիմք ունեմ ասելու, որ դու սուտասան ես:


Պատասխան 1. Այո ես կարող եմ տեր կանգնել իմ խոսքերին:
Պատասխան 2. Կարդա Լիլիթ Այվազյանի «Ընդհանուր հոգեբանութկան տեսություն»-ը և  կհամոզվես իմ խոսքերիս ճշմարտացիության մեջ,և ես առանց որևէ հիմքի հաստատ ոչ մի բան չէի պնդի:
Պատասխան 3. Այո նկարները , որոնք նարումը մարդը, պատկերում է իր հոգևոր աշխարհը, իր աշխարհըմբռնումը, աշխարհընկալումը, որի շնորհիվ գիտնականները որոշում են թե ու վրձնին է պատկանում ինչոր մի նկար, որի հեղինակը չի մակագրել, , սա քեզ բավարար հիմնավորում է՞

----------


## Leo Negri

> Պատասխան 1. Այո ես կարող եմ տեր կանգնել իմ խոսքերին:


Հլը որ չի ստացվում:




> Պատասխան 2. Կարդա Լիլիթ Այվազյանի «Ընդհանուր հոգեբանութկան տեսություն»-ը և կհամոզվես իմ խոսքերիս ճշմարտացիության մեջ,և ես առանց որևէ հիմքի հաստատ ոչ մի բան չէի պնդի:


Եթե Լիլիթ Այվազյանը գրումա, որ մարդու նկարածի կամ գրածի հիման վրա կարելիա եզրակացության գալ մարդու * ապրածի ճշտի ու սխալի* մասին, ինչը անում ես դու, ապա ես լրջագույն կասկածներ ունեմ Լիլիթ Այվազյանի սթափ մտածելակերպի վրա: Ինչ վերաբերվումա քո սթափ մտածելակերպին`բոլոր կասկածները իմ մոտ արդեն բարեհաջող վերացել են: Դու սուտասան ֆանատիկ ես` որը պատրաստա դիմացինին ամբողջ կյանքով մեկ սխալ համարել` ինչա դիմացինը իրա հավատալիքների հետ համաձայն չի: Համարում ես` համարի, կոպիտ ասած թքած ունեմ, թե քո նման սուտասան ֆանատիկը իմ մասին ինչա մտածում` բայց բարի եղի հիմնավորի, կամ գոնե նման փորձ ձեռնարկի:
Հա, ու մի հատ հարց: Ֆորումում կան աթեիստներ: Իրանք բոլորը ըստ քեզ կյանքով մեկ սխալ են, անիրավ, հափշտակող ու շնացող?




> Պատասխան 3. Այո նկարները , որոնք նարումը մարդը, պատկերում է իր հոգևոր աշխարհը, իր աշխարհըմբռնումը, աշխարհընկալումը, որի շնորհիվ գիտնականները որոշում են թե ու վրձնին է պատկանում ինչոր մի նկար, որի հեղինակը չի մակագրել, , սա քեզ բավարար հիմնավորում է՞


Ոչ, բավարար չի: Ես նկարներ եմ կցորդել: Ապացուցի իրանց հիման վրա, որ իմ ապրած կյանքը սխալ է` օրինակներ բերելով, թե ինչիա սխալ: Եթե ապացուցել չես կարող` մի ստի, նամանավանդ համակարգչի ապահով էկրանի հետևում պաղկված: Քրիստոնյային ստելը վայել չի /ինչպես նաև կամավոր հակաքրիստոնեական նիքնեյմով հանդես գալը/: Բենադադ, քո ստելով ու քո Բաալին փառաբանող նիքնեյմով մի պղծիր քրիստոնյաների բարի համբավն ու անունը:

----------


## Skeptic

> Քրիստոնյային ստելը վայել չի:


Համաձայն չեմ, որովհետեւ նրանք /ինչպես եւ իսլամի ու հուդաիզմի հետեւորդները/ առաջին հերթին խաբում են իրենք իրենց:



> Բենադադ, քո ստելով ու քո Բաալին փառաբանող նիքնեյմով մի պղծիր քրիստոնյաների բարի համբավն ու անունը:


Ի՞նչ բարի համբավի մասին է խոսքը:  :Dntknw:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Համաձայն չեմ, որովհետեւ նրանք /ինչպես եւ իսլամի ու հուդաիզմի հետեւորդները/ առաջին հերթին խաբում են իրենք իրենց:


Մարդ իրավունք ունի հավատալու ինչին կամենումա` լինի դա Հիսուսը, Ալլահը, Գանեշան, վուդուիսկական օձերի աստված Դանբալլան, աստվածացրած մեսսիա Ադոլֆ Հիթլերը /տենց բանելա պատահում/, այլմոլորակայինները թե հեռուստացմփորիկները: Մարդու հավատը դա մարդու անձնական գործնա, ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի մարդու փոխարեն որոշել մարդու հավատը ինչ պիտի լինի` ինչքան էլ անհեթեթ, ալոգիկ ու անապացուցելի էդ հավատը չլինի:
Բայց երբ մարդ` հավատից դրդված սկսումա ստել ուրիշ մարդկանց մասին, դուրս տալ իրեն անծանոթ մարդկանց վարած կյանքի ճիշտուսխալի մասին, իրեն ադեկվատ մարդու նման չպահել, սեփական հավատը անորակ ապրանք գովազդող առևտրականի նման մցնել ուրիշ մարդկանց քիթը, բացականչել հայհայա գալացող ահարկու աստծո, պատժի ու 666 անունով գազանի մասին, ու ծայրահեղ դեպքում նույնիսկ բռնանալ մարդկանց հանդեպ` ապա այո, նման մարդ իրեն պահումա սեփական հավատին անվայել:

Ինչ վերաբերվումա քրիստոնյաների սթափ մտածելակերպին` ազատ ժամանակ ունենաս, կարդա ասենք Բալթազար Գրասիան,  Oráculo manual y arte de prudencia գիրքը:




> Ի՞նչ բարի համբավի մասին է խոսքը:


Օրինակ այ էս

----------

kyahi (14.05.2010), Skeptic (14.05.2010), յոգի (15.05.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

Բան չունեմ ասելու, ես էլ փոքր ժամանակ Ձմեռ Պապին էի հավատում... :Smile:  Ես չեմ փորձում, ու համոզված եմ՝ չեմ էլ կարող այս կամ այն մարդուն հավատափոխ /իմ դեպքում՝ անհավատ/ դարձնել: Պարզապես կարծիքս եմ արտահայտում:
Չնայած Մայր Թերեզայի մասին խառը բաներ եմ կարդացել, բայց, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, նա իրոք բարի ու գթասիրտ մարդ է եղել, չնայած կան փաստեր, որոնց համաձայն նա կորցրել է իր հավատքը առ աստված /հնարավոր է՝ միայն որոշակի ժամանակահատվածում/.
Ահա *հղումը*

P.S. Գիրքը կուզեի կարդալ, բայց մի ամսից բանակ եմ գնալու  :Sad:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Չնայած Մայր Թերեզայի մասին խառը բաներ եմ կարդացել, բայց, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, նա իրոք բարի ու գթասիրտ մարդ է եղել, չնայած կան փաստեր, որոնց համաձայն նա կորցրել է իր հավատքը առ աստված /հնարավոր է՝ միայն որոշակի ժամանակահատվածում/.


Հավատը, որը չի անցնում ճգնաժամի ու փորձությունների միջով, փուջ հավատա: Սեփական հավատի նկատմամբ երբեք չկասկածող մարդիկ են, որ պատրաստ են հանուն այդ հավատի ինչ զիբիլ ասես անել: 

Ինչ վերաբերվումա Թերեզային` ինչքան ուզումա հավատը կորցնելու շեմին կանգնած լիներ, սոված հնդիկ էրեխեքին շարունակում էր կերակրել: Կարևորը էն չի, հավատում ես թե չէ, կասկածում ես թե չէ: Կարևորը էնա, ինչ ես անում ու ինչ մարդ ես:




> P.S. Գիրքը կուզեի կարդալ, բայց մի ամսից բանակ եմ գնալու


Կծիծաղաս, բայց ես իրան կարդացել եմ բանակում, տղեքից մեկի խորհուրդը լսելուց հետո:

----------

Skeptic (14.05.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Հավատը, որը չի անցնում ճգնաժամի ու փորձությունների միջով, փուջ հավատա: Սեփական հավատի նկատմամբ երբեք չկասկածող մարդիկ են, որ պատրաստ են հանուն այդ հավատի ինչ զիբիլ ասես անել: 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվումա Թերեզային` ինչքան ուզումա հավատը կորցնելու շեմին կանգնած լիներ, սոված հնդիկ էրեխեքին շարունակում էր կերակրել: Կարևորը էն չի, հավատում ես թե չէ, կասկածում ես թե չէ: Կարևորը էնա, ինչ ես անում ու ինչ մարդ ես:


Համաձայն եմ :Smile: 




> Կծիծաղաս, բայց ես իրան կարդացել եմ բանակում, տղեքից մեկի խորհուրդը լսելուց հետո:


Եթե ճարեմ, անպայման կկարդամ:

----------


## Benadad

Լեո դու իմ նիքնեյմը պատճառ մի բռնի հա՞ ու պնդի եսիմ ինչ բաներ, իսկ եթե Լիլիթ Այվազյանին չես հավատում կարդա խնդրեմ Պետրովսկի Հոգեբանության ներածությունը,  կարդա կտեսնես, որ  հնարավոր է , դա հոգեբանության մի առանձին ճյուղ է , որը ուսումնասիրում է մարդուն իր ստեղծաքծ մշակությով, ի դեպ ասեմ , հնագիտությունն էլ ունի նման ճյուղ: Հա մեկել դու ասեցիր թե ես ստախոս ֆանատիկ եմ , ու քեզ ամբոջ քո ապրած կյանքվ սխալ եմ համարում,նրա համար,որ դու ասենք քրիստոնեությունը չես ընդունում , լավ եթե դա է պատճառը ապա ես կասեմ՝ ներողություն: Ես կարող է այդ պահին տաքացած եմ եղել դրա համար եմ այդպես արձագանքել: Հիմա խնդրում եմ չասես, թե դա քրիստոնեային բյլա բյլա բյլա չէր էլի հավես չկա ուղղակի

----------


## Leo Negri

> Լեո դու իմ նիքնեյմը պատճառ մի բռնի հա՞


Իմ մեղքը չի, որ քո նիքնեյմը նշանակումա էն, ինչ նշանակումա: Ասելա թե Ադադի որդի: Ադադը դա նույն Բաալնա, իսկ քրիստոնեությունը Բաալին դևա համարում:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ba'al

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hadad

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baal_(demon)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beelzebub




> իսկ եթե Լիլիթ Այվազյանին չես հավատում կարդա խնդրեմ Պետրովսկի Հոգեբանության ներածությունը, կարդա կտեսնես, որ հնարավոր է , դա հոգեբանության մի առանձին ճյուղ է , որը ուսումնասիրում է մարդուն իր ստեղծաքծ մշակությով,


Պետրովսկին ոչ մի տեղ չի գրում, որ կարելիա դատել մարդու *ապրածի ճիշտ ու սխալի* մասին մարդու ստեղծած մշակույթով:




> լավ եթե դա է պատճառը ապա ես կասեմ՝ ներողություն: Ես կարող է այդ պահին տաքացած եմ եղել դրա համար եմ այդպես արձագանքել:


Ներողությունն ընդունվածա, այլևս ոչ մի խնդիր քո հետ չունեմ:

----------


## Benadad

միայ մի բա ասա որտեղից ես՞ և ինչ մասնագիտություն ունե՞ս

----------


## Leo Negri

Ծնվել եմ Հայաստանում, մասնագիտությամբ տնտեսագետ եմ:

Էլ ինչ ես ուզում իմանաս? Կոշիկի համար, կուսակցական եմ թե չէ, ինչ տիպի աղջիկներ եմ սիրում, ինչ ալկոհոլ եմ նախընտրում, աշխատավարձս ինչքանա? Հարցրու, մի ամաչի, բայց էս թեմայից դուրս:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Որովհետև բարեբախտաբար գերմանիայում դատական պրոցեսները արձանագրվում են ու արխիվ հանձնվում:
> 
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%...B8%D0%B7%D0%B0


Պետք չէ վիկիպեդիայում տեղադրված մատերիալը ներկայացնել, որպես վերջնական ճշգրիտ: Բոլորիս էլ քաջ հայտնի է վիկիպեդիայի մատերիալիստական  կողմնորոշումը: Վիկիպեդիան, ոչ միայն ներկայացնում է կոնկրետ տեղեկություն, այլեւ չի մոռանում շեշտել այս կամ այն նյութի վերաբերյալ ունեցած իր կոնկրետ դիրքորոշումը:




> Աչքիս տերտերները ահագին հետաքրքիր ժամանակ էին անցկացնում:
> Նենց որ ֆիլմերին հավատալ պետք չի:





> Աչքիս տերտերները ահագին հետաքրքիր ժամանակ էին անցկացնում:
> Նենց որ ֆիլմերին հավատալ պետք չի:


Էն, որ ասում են սրբություն չունի, հիմա դուք եք:





> Ծխել գոնե կարելիա, թե էդելա ատսրալ /տառասխալը արվածա մտածված/ մարմինը ֆիզիկականից տարանջատում?


Նայած ինչ եք ծխում :Cool:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իսկ երբ /ենթադրաբար/ սուրբ հոգինա մտնում մարդկանց մեջ, դա համարենք դիվահարություն թե հիսուսահարություն?


Պետք չէ էյֆորիան, տրանսը շփոթել դիվահարվածության հետ:

Ես ինքս, աղանդավորական շարժումները խիստ դատապարտում եմ, մասնավորապես եհովականներին, Ի դեպ, դիվահարված լինելու գլխավոր ախտորոշիչը խաչից եւ եկեղեցի մտնելուց սարսափելն է: Եհավոկանները խաչ եւ եկեղեցի հասկացությունները չեն ընդունում, ավելին կասեի նրանք պարզապես սարսափում են խաչ կրելուց եւ եկեղեցու կողմերը հայտնվելուց: Էնպես, որ խնրդում եմ աղանդավորների հավաքներից կադրերը մի ներկայացրեք, որպես հակափաստարկ իմ առաջարկած նյութին:

Շատ դեպքերում, աղանդավորականների շարքեր ներգրավվելը՝ դիվային ուժերի ճիրաններում հայտնվելու ամենակարճ ճանապարհն է:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Պետք չէ վիկիպեդիայում տեղադրված մատերիալը ներկայացնել, որպես վերջնական ճշգրիտ:


Միգուցե Վաշինգթոն Փոստով բավարարվես? 




> Two years after Michel's death, a German court found her parents and the two priests involved guilty of negligent manslaughter and sentenced them to six months in prison, suspended with three years' probation.


Իսկ ինչա գրում այս պատմությանը ամենասկզբից հետևող գերմանացի լրագրողը Աննալիզա Միշելի մեջ սատանա գտած տիկնոջ մասին




> "Many years later, I visited the woman who first diagnosed the Devil," Barthel says. "She blessed my microphone with holy water because I was working for the radio then, and it was likely that the Devil was in control of the microphone."


Շատ, շատ սթափ մտածող տիկին էր:

Նենց որ պետք չի ստեղ հոլլիվուդյան ֆիլմի վրա հիմնված սեփական ֆանտազիաները ներկայացնել որպես իրական փաստեր: Չորս հոգով աղջկան մատնել են մահվան` այսպես կոչված էքզորցիզիմի արդյունքում: Ու պետք չի գրել, որ աղջկա լավն էին ուզում, որ աղջկա մեջ դևեր էին, որ էքզորցիզմը խեղճ աղջկա միակ փրկությունն էր, ու որ ինքը հիմա ենթադրյալ դրախտումա:




> Բոլորիս էլ քաջ հայտնի է վիկիպեդիայի մատերիալիստական կողմնորոշումը:


Ինձ հայտնի չի: Կարաս պարզաբանես` էդ ինչի քրիստոնեության, իսլամի ու մի շարք այլ կրոնների մասին գեղեցկագույն ու օբյեկտիվ հոդվածներ ունեցող վիքիպեդիան մեկել դառավ մատերիալիստական սուբյեկտիվիզմի խորհրդանիշ?




> Էն, որ ասում են սրբություն չունի, հիմա դուք եք:


Կարաս հիմնավորես, որ ես սրբություն չունեմ? Առաջարկում եմ Բենադադի նման հիմնավորումը սկսել աստվածաշնչյան մեջբերումներից - ահագին կուրախացնես:
Թե ես պետքա նենց քնքուշ ու նրբանկատորեն գրեմ էրկու կաթոլիկ տերտերների մասին, որոնք համատեղ ուժերով թեկուզ և ակամա, բայց 23 տարեկան աղջիկ են սպանել?




> Նայած ինչ եք ծխում


Չեմ ծխում: Հետաքրքրությունս զուտ գիտական էր` էլ ինչ կգրես ատսրալի մասին:




> Պետք չէ էյֆորիան, տրանսը շփոթել դիվահարվածության հետ:


Լռիվ նույն ֆենոմեննա: 
Այդպես օրինակ ծայրահեղ տրանսի ժամանակ գրեթե բոլոր ավանդույթների շամանները պնդում են, որ իրանց մեջ են մտնում իրանց նախնիների, կենդանակերպ օգնականների ու աստվածների հոգիները:
Նման երևույթ կա նաև որոշ տանտրիկ յոգայի ու չինական ցիգունի ուղղություններում` երբ ներքին ուժի հոսքը էնքանա ուժեղանում, որ մարդու մարմինը սկսումա ակամա /ու երբեմն բավականին ակտիվ/ շարժվել, ձայներ հանել ու նման բաներ անել: Փորձը չինական ցիգունում համարվումա շատ օգտակար, կազդուրիչ ու լիքը ներքին առողջական ու հոգևոր պրոբլեմներից ազատող:
Նույնը կա որոշ կենդանակերպ մարտարվեստներում: Ասենք, վագրի այս կամ նման ոճ ուսուցանող վարպետները որոշ դեպքերում իրոք ներշնչում են իրանք իրենց, որ կռվի ժամանակ իրանց ոճի կենդանին իրանց մեջա մտնում:
Մոգական բազում ավանդույթների մասին ընդհանրապես լռում եմ:




> Ի դեպ, դիվահարված լինելու գլխավոր ախտորոշիչը խաչից եւ եկեղեցի մտնելուց սարսափելն է: Եհավոկանները խաչ եւ եկեղեցի հասկացությունները չեն ընդունում, ավելին կասեի նրանք պարզապես սարսափում են խաչ կրելուց եւ եկեղեցու կողմերը հայտնվելուց:


Զուտ քրիստոնեական դաստիարակության հետևանքով ձևավորված նեվրոզա: Մուսուլման դիվահարները /որոնց վերաբերվում են նույն կերպ ինչպես քրիստոնեության մեջ` մոլլա են կանչում, որ դևերին հանի/ խաչից ու եկեղեցուց բացարձակապես չեն վախենում:




> Էնպես, որ խնրդում եմ աղանդավորների հավաքներից կադրերը մի ներկայացրեք, որպես հակափաստարկ իմ առաջարկած նյութին:






Իսլամն էլ աղանդ համարենք?

----------


## Skeptic

> Պետք չէ էյֆորիան, տրանսը շփոթել դիվահարվածության հետ:
> 
> Ես ինքս, աղանդավորական շարժումները խիստ դատապարտում եմ, մասնավորապես եհովականներին, Ի դեպ, դիվահարված լինելու գլխավոր ախտորոշիչը խաչից եւ եկեղեցի մտնելուց սարսափելն է: Եհավոկանները խաչ եւ եկեղեցի հասկացությունները չեն ընդունում, ավելին կասեի նրանք պարզապես սարսափում են խաչ կրելուց եւ եկեղեցու կողմերը հայտնվելուց: Էնպես, որ խնրդում եմ աղանդավորների հավաքներից կադրերը մի ներկայացրեք, որպես հակափաստարկ իմ առաջարկած նյութին:
> 
> Շատ դեպքերում, աղանդավորականների շարքեր ներգրավվելը՝ դիվային ուժերի ճիրաններում հայտնվելու ամենակարճ ճանապարհն է:


Նման դեպքերի հաճախ կարելի է ականատես լինել ամերիկյան ավետարանական եկեղեցիներում, որոնք աղանդ չեն համարվում: Իմիջիայլոց, պաստորը կանադական ավետարանական եկեղեցու ներկայացուցիչ է /եթե, շատ չեմ ասում, թեկուզ մի 50 տարի առաջ հոգևորականները մտածեին, որ պաստորը կարող է կին լինել, մասսայական ինֆարկտի դեպքեր կգրանցվեին  :LOL: /: Ինչ վերաբերվում է խաչին ու եկեղեցուն, իմ համար մալականների /չնայած նրան, որ նրանք աղանդավոր են համարվում/ դիրքորոշումն ավելի ռացիոնալ է թվում. նրանք չեն ընդունում ո'չ խաչը, ո'չ եկեղեցին: Խաչի վերաբերյալ հիշեցի ամերիկացի /ծագումով` հրեա/ հայտնի ու սկանդալային գրող և կատակերգու Լեննի Բրյուսի /Լեոնարդ Ալֆրեդ Շնայդեր/ խոսքերը. «Եթե Հիսուսին սպանեին 20 տարի առաջ, ապա կաթոլիկ դպրոցի սաներն իրենց վզին էլեկտրական աթոռներ կկրեին խաչերի փոխարեն»...

----------


## Skeptic

> Պետք չէ վիկիպեդիայում տեղադրված մատերիալը ներկայացնել, որպես վերջնական ճշգրիտ: Բոլորիս էլ քաջ հայտնի է վիկիպեդիայի մատերիալիստական  կողմնորոշումը: Վիկիպեդիան, ոչ միայն ներկայացնում է կոնկրետ տեղեկություն, այլեւ չի մոռանում շեշտել այս կամ այն նյութի վերաբերյալ ունեցած իր կոնկրետ դիրքորոշումը:


Վիքիփեդիայի հոդվածների հեղինակները սովորական մարդիկ են: Դու էլ կարող ես ինչ-որ հոդված գրել ու տեղադրել այնտեղ: Միակ պահանջը, թերևս, հղումների առկայությունն է, չնայած ես շատ հոդվածներ եմ կարդացել, որոնք գրեթե զուրկ էին հղումներից: Բացի դա, լավ կլինի, որ հոդվածը կարդալուց հետո կարդաս նաև դրա քննարկումը /հոդվածի վերևում այդպիսի հղում կա/:  :Wink:

----------


## Leo Negri

Նոր մտքիս էկավ: Դիվահարության մասին իմ հիշելով պիտի որ պատմվածք ունենար Նար-Դոսը: Վաղուց դպրոցում ենք անցել` մեկը կհիշացնի, ինչի մասին էր?

----------


## Skeptic

> Նոր մտքիս էկավ: Դիվահարության մասին իմ հիշելով պիտի որ պատմվածք ունենար Նար-Դոսը: Վաղուց դպրոցում ենք անցել` մեկը կհիշացնի, ինչի մասին էր?


Հա, ես Նար-Դոսի պատմվածքները շատ եմ սիրում: Դա «Մեր թաղը» պատմվածաշարի «Ինչպես բժշկեցին» պատմությունն ա: Շատ լավ հիշեցիր: Եթե սյուժեն մի նախադասությամբ ասեմ, էստեղ հեղինակը պատմում ա խելագարված աղջկա մասին, որի միջի «սատանաներին» ապաշնորհ գրբացն ուզում ա հանի ճիպոտի հարվածներով, քանի որ մինչ այդ նրա ձեռնարկած «խաղաղ միջոցառումները»` աղոթք, ինչ-որ ռիտուալ-միստիկ արարողություն` կապված ջրով լի թասի վրա ամրացված մոմեր ու անմեղ երեխայի մոգական ուժ, արդյունք չեն տալիս: Խորհուրդ կտամ վերընթերցել  :Good:

----------

Leo Negri (15.05.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

Օ, գտա: Ով կարար մտածեր, որ ինտերնետում Նար Դոս կա? Ինչևէ, Նար Դոս, պատմվածքի անուննա` "Ինչպես Բժշկեցին":




> Նա	հրամայեց, որ	երկու	հոգի	նստեն	Մարթայի	աջ	ու	ձախ	կողմը, որպեսզի, եթե	նրա	փորի	մեջ	նստած	սատանաները, ո՜վ	գիտե, նորից	վեր	թռցնեն	նրան, որ	տանեն	ջուրը	գցեն, բռնեն	նրան, չթողնեն	փախչի:
> 
> Օսանը	և	մի	ուրիշը	նստեցին	Մարթայի	այս	ու	այն	կողմը: Թորոսը	տեղավորվեց	թախտի	ծայրին: Իսկ	ինքը	Մարթան	նստած	էր	հանգիստ, միանգամայն	անտարբեր, թե	ինչ	են	ասում	և	անում	իր	շուրջը:
> 
> Գրիգորը	մոմերը	վառեց, նստեց	իր	առաջվա	տեղը, աթոռի	վրա, նորից	բաց	արավ «Սողոմոնի	գիրքը» և	ասաց.
> 
> — Հըմի	ես	աղոթքը	վրա	իրեք	անգամ	կկարդամ, սատանեքը	մեկ-մեկ	դուրս	կգան, կընկնեն	էս	թասի	ջուրը:
> 
> Համա	մենք	տեսնիլ	չենք, մենակ	էս	ըրեխեն	կտեսնի, չունքի	անմեղ	ա: Պստիկ, — դարձավ	նա	թասի	առջև	ծալապատիկ	նստած	երեխային, — մտիկ	արա	էս	ջրին. աչքդ	հեռացնես	ոչ, հենց	որ	տենաս	սատաները մեջն	են	ընկնում, իմաց	արա	ինձ: Իմացա՞ր:
> ...





> Իսկ	խրճիթն	առժամանակ	խորհրդավոր	լռություն	էր	պահպանում:
> 
> Մեկ	էլ	հանկարծ	ներսից	մի	սարսափելի	ճիչ	լսվեց, որին	հետևեցին	սրտամաշ	աղաղակներ:
> 
> Փողոցը	մի	րոպե	քարացավ: Հետո	սաստիկ	իրարանցում	ընկավ:
> 
> Օսանը, որ	մեջքը	պատուհանի	կողմն	արած	ոչ	ոքի	մոտ	չէր	թողնում, արագ	շուռ	եկավ	և	ձեռքերն	այտերի	մոտ	բռնած	ներս	նայեց	ապակուց:
> 
> Ամբոխը	վրա	վազեց	դեպի	պատուհանը:
> ...


http://www.eanc.net/EANC/library/Fic...ce_language=am

----------


## Skeptic

> Օ, գտա: Ով կարար մտածեր, որ ինտերնետում Նար Դոս կա? Ինչևէ, Նար Դոս, պատմվածքի անուննա` "Ինչպես Բժշկեցին":
> 
> http://www.eanc.net/EANC/library/Fic...ce_language=am


Ինձ նրանց հարևանուհիներից մեկի ու, հետագայում, թերահավատ մարդկանց խոսքերից մեկն ա շատ դուր գալիս. մեջբերեմ քո նշած կայքից.



> Եննա, իրիկնապահին, խալխը որ քաշվում ա, Դարչոյի մերը Մարթին  ասում  ա, որ միսը թախտի տակից հանի, դնի գանջինումը: Մարթեն հենց  կռանում ա, որ հանի, տեսնում ա շներ ու կատվանիք են թոփ ըլել մսի վրեն, քրքրում: Հա՜, ըստեղ սիրտը գնում ա վախից: Վրա են թափվում, ջուր ածում քրքրում, գջլտում, զոռով ետ բերում: Այ ըսենց ա ըլել բանը, թե որ դրուստն ուզում եք իմանա:
> — Բա շուն ու կատու չի ըլե՞լ:
> — Ի , շուն ու կատու, *չէ մի ոտներ*: Աչքին ա էրևացել:





> Սատանաների անունն իր ազդեցությունը գործեց. ոմանք երեսները խաչակնքեցին, ոմանք ահ ու դողով բռնված կարկամեցին, ոմանք  էլ թերահավատներից՝ քթերը վեր քաշեցին, ասելով «սատանեք, *չէ մի, ոտներ*»:


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Նար-Դոսը խիստ պրագմատիկ ու ռեալիստ գրող ա, Մուրացանից ու Շիրվանզադեից հետո իմ երրորդ սիրելի գրողը

----------


## Չամիչ

> Նենց որ պետք չի ստեղ հոլլիվուդյան ֆիլմի վրա հիմնված սեփական ֆանտազիաները ներկայացնել որպես իրական փաստեր: Չորս հոգով աղջկան մատնել են մահվան` այսպես կոչված էքզորցիզիմի արդյունքում: Ու պետք չի գրել, որ աղջկա լավն էին ուզում, որ աղջկա մեջ դևեր էին, որ էքզորցիզմը խեղճ աղջկա միակ փրկությունն էր, ու որ ինքը հիմա ենթադրյալ դրախտումա:


Էմիլի Ռոուզի գերեզմանը, նրա մահից հետո, շատ շատերի համար դարձել է սրբատեղի:
Ի դեպ, աղջիկը միանգամից չի հայտնվել հոգեւորականի մոտ, եթե միանգամից հայտնվեր, հնարավոր է, որ նման ողբերգական ճակատագրի չարժանանար: Աղջիկը երկար ժամանակ, ապարդյուն բուժվել է հոգեբույժի մոտ՝ հոգեմետ դեղորայքով: Իսկ այն՝ հոգեբույժների կողմից բարձրացված աղաղակները, ընդամենը, ինքնաարդարացման հուսահատ հիստերիաներ են, դեղորայքային ինդուստրիայի մենաշնորհային դիրքերը ցանկացած գնով պահպանելու ճիգեր: Բուժող էին թող բուժեին, չեն կարողացել բուժել, բնական է, որ սեփական մեղքը պիտի բարդեն ուրիշների վրա: Եւ առհասարակ ի՞նչը բուժեն, երբ իրենք էլ պատկերացում չունեն թե ինչի հետ գործ ունեն, մի քանի ստից մտից, խելոք մելոք տերմինալոգիա ունեն եւ ամեն անգամ մարդկանց աչքին թոզ փչելու համար նույն խելոք տեսություններն են դեմ տալիս:
Երկար ժամանակ է ինչ ուսումնասիրում եմ հոգեբանություն, մտեք ցանկացած ռուսալեզու հոգեբանական ֆորում, եւ գտեք հոգեբուժական լուրջ դիագնոզով գեթ մեկ հիվանդ ով դեղորայքային բուժման արդյունքում լիովին ապաքինվել է, հակառակը, փոխարենը կարող եք գտնել հուսահատ թեմաներ, որտեղ նկարագրվում են դեղորայքային բուժման արդյունքում ստացած սարսափելի կողմնակի ազդեցությունների սիմպտոմներ:
Ոչ ոք չի փորձում թերագնահատել հոգեբուժությունը, բազմաթիվ մարդիկ լիովին չեն կարողանում բուժվել, բայց գոնե, դեղորայքի միջոցով, կարողանում են նվազեցնել հիվանդության տառապանքները: Կրկնում եմ ամենեւին չեմ փորձում թերագնահատել հոգեբուժությունը, իսկ հենց իրենք հոգեբույժները երբեմն անթույլատրելի հավակնոտ, մենաշնորհային դիրք են բնում,  Եվ այդ մենաշնորհային դիրքերը ամեն գնով պահելու հուսահատ ճիգերը, երբեմն, տեղի են ունենում հիվնդների առողջության հաշվին:




> Ինձ հայտնի չի: Կարաս պարզաբանես` էդ ինչի քրիստոնեության, իսլամի ու մի շարք այլ կրոնների մասին գեղեցկագույն ու օբյեկտիվ հոդվածներ ունեցող վիքիպեդիան մեկել դառավ մատերիալիստական սուբյեկտիվիզմի խորհրդանիշ?


Վիկիպեդիան էլեկտրոնային հանրագիտարան է,նա պարտավոր է ապահովել տեղեկատվությամբ բոլոր վոլորտների վերաբերյալ, սովետական հանրագիտարաննել էր փորձում ապահովել բոլոր վոլորտների վերաբերյալ տեղեկատվություն, բայց, այնուամենայնիվ, մատերիալիստական շեշտադրումը թողնում էր իր ընդհանոր  կնիքը Սովետական հանրագիտարակ կոչվածի վրա:




> Կարաս հիմնավորես, որ ես սրբություն չունեմ?


Ունե՞ս, եւ որ սրբին ես աղոթու՞մ:
Մատերիալիստական դիրքորոշման համաձայն ամեն ինչ պատահականության արդյունք է, հետեւաբար՝ չկան օրենքներ, չկա ոչ մի պատճառահետւանքային կապ, չկա ոչ մի հատուցում, կա միայն ՝ պատահականության արդյունքում հայտնված մի կյանք, հետեւաբար ոչ ոք ոչ մեկի առաջ  չի կրում ոչ մի պատասխանատվություն, ամեն ինչ թույլատրելի է, ամեն ինչ կարելի է: Սա քաոսային մոտեցում է, որը խիստ հակասում է տեզերաշինությանը, որտեղ, իրականում, գործում են հստակ օրենքներ, որոնք չիմանալը մարդուն կարող է շատ մեծ փորձանքների բերել, հենց այդ փորձանքներից մեկն էլ վերոհիշյալ դիվահարությունն է:







> Լռիվ նույն ֆենոմեննա: 
> Այդպես օրինակ ծայրահեղ տրանսի ժամանակ գրեթե բոլոր ավանդույթների շամանները պնդում են, որ իրանց մեջ են մտնում իրանց նախնիների, կենդանակերպ օգնականների ու աստվածների հոգիները:
> Նման երևույթ կա նաև որոշ տանտրիկ յոգայի ու չինական ցիգունի ուղղություններում` երբ ներքին ուժի հոսքը էնքանա ուժեղանում, որ մարդու մարմինը սկսումա ակամա /ու երբեմն բավականին ակտիվ/ շարժվել, ձայներ հանել ու նման բաներ անել: Փորձը չինական ցիգունում համարվումա շատ օգտակար, կազդուրիչ ու լիքը ներքին առողջական ու հոգևոր պրոբլեմներից ազատող:
> Նույնը կա որոշ կենդանակերպ մարտարվեստներում: Ասենք, վագրի այս կամ նման ոճ ուսուցանող վարպետները որոշ դեպքերում իրոք ներշնչում են իրանք իրենց, որ կռվի ժամանակ իրանց ոճի կենդանին իրանց մեջա մտնում:
> Մոգական բազում ավանդույթների մասին ընդհանրապես լռում եմ:


Լրիվ նույն ֆենոմենը չի: Մոգերի, յոգերի, շամանների լամաների համար այդ ամենը յուրահատուկ հոգեւոր պրակտիկա է, յուրահատուկ տեխնիկա է, որին նարնք տիրապետում են՝ հատուկ գիտելիքների եւ երկարատեւ քրտնաջան պրակտիկայի շնորհիվ: Այդ պրակտիկայի յուրաքանչյուր վարկյանը գտնվում է նրանց վերահսկողության տակ: Նման տրանսային վիճակի մեջ նրանք ինչպես մտնում, այնպես էլ դուրս են գալիս սեփական հայեցողությամբ: Այլ է դիվահարվածների պարագայում: Նրանց մոտ դա մոլագարություն է, ռուսերեն ասված՝ одержимость. Նրանք լիովին կորցնում են  վերահսկողությունը սեփական գիտակցության նկատմամբ եւ դառնում են կառավարելի:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Էմիլի Ռոուզի գերեզմանը, նրա մահից հետո, շատ շատերի համար դարձել է սրբատեղի:


Բարի եղիր գոնե աղջկա իրական անունը գրես, ոչ թե հոլլիվուդյան կինոսարքողների կողմից հորինածը:




> դեպ, աղջիկը միանգամից չի հայտնվել հոգեւորականի մոտ, եթե միանգամից հայտնվեր, հնարավոր է, որ նման ողբերգական ճակատագրի չարժանանար:


Փաստերը շատ անհարմար բաներ են քո նման մտածողների համար: Իսկ տվյալ դեպքում փաստը կայանում է այն պարզ բանում, որ աղջկան սպանել են ոչ թե հոգեբույժները ու հոգեբանները՝ այլ սեփական կաթոլիկ ծնողները երկու շեղված տերտերների հետ միասին, ինչի համար պատասխանել են օրենքի ողջ խստությամբ:




> Ունե՞ս, եւ որ սրբին ես աղոթու՞մ:


Իմ մայրը ինձ համար սուրբա: Իմ հայրը ինձ համար սուրբա: Յուրաքանչյուր հակառակը պնդող մարդու վրա ես ռեալ կյանքում նույնիսկ թուքս կափսոսամ՝ էրեսին թքելու համար: Նենց որ գրելուց առաջ մի քիչ մտածի, ինչ ես գրում, լավ?
Ինչ վերաբերվումա իմ հավատալիքներին՝ դա իմ անձնական գործնա, ու ես չեմ պատրաստվում իրանց աջուձախ թափահարել որոշ կայտառ քրիստոնյաների նման:




> Նրանց մոտ դա մոլագարություն է, ռուսերեն ասված՝ одержимость.


Լրիվ նույն ֆենոմեննա` բացառությամբ մշակութային ու ավանդույթային առանձնահատկությունների:
Одержимость, possession տերմինը համապատասխան գրականության մեջ օգտագործվումա նաև շամանների ու լամաների հանդեպ: Շամանը սեփական տրանսը հաճախ չի վերահսկում` շամանը չի կարող սեփական կամքով կասեցնել արդեն սկսված էքսթաթիկ փորձը: 
Կարդա Միրչա Էլիադե, կամ այլ շամանիզմը ուսումնասիրող լուրջ հետազոտող:

----------

Skeptic (15.05.2010), VisTolog (15.05.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Բարի եղիր գոնե աղջկա իրական անունը գրես, ոչ թե հոլլիվուդյան կինոսարքողների կողմից հորինածը:


Ես ահագին բարի եմ, հատկապես, երբ տեսնում եմ, որ դիմացինիս ասելիքը սպառվել է :Smile: 




> Փաստերը շատ անհարմար բաներ են քո նման մտածողների համար: Իսկ տվյալ դեպքում փաստը կայանում է այն պարզ բանում, որ աղջկան սպանել են ոչ թե հոգեբույժները ու հոգեբանները՝ այլ սեփական կաթոլիկ ծնողները երկու շեղված տերտերների հետ միասին, ինչի համար պատասխանել են օրենքի ողջ խստությամբ:


Կներես, բայց քո խոսքերը նույնպես նման են հուսահատ ճիգերի:
Բերեմ թարմս օրինակ: Փոփ արքա Մայքլ Ջեքսոնին նու՞յնպես հոգեւորականները սպանեցին: Եթե տեղյակ չես, ապա տեղեկացնեմ, որ երկար ժամանակ, հուսահատ կերպով Ջեքսոնը փորձել է բուժվել ֆամակոլոգիայում կիրառվող միջոցներով, հանցավոր «բուժումը» հանգեցրել է նրան, որ իր կյանքի վերջին ամիսներին Ջեքսոնը ձեռք է բերել դեղորայքային էնպիսի սարսափելի կախվածություն, որ քնել կարողացել է միայն պորպոֆոլի ազդեցության տակ, պրոպոֆոլը անեստեզիայում օգտագործվող դեղամիջոց է, որը կիրառվում է նարկոզի համար: Պատմության մեջ բազմաթիվ են էնպիսի հանցավոր հոգեբուժական բուժումները, որոնց հետեւանքով կյանքից հեռացել են շատ եւ շատ հանրահայտ մարդիկ:
Հանցավոր բուժման արդյունքում, էմիլի Ռոուզը նույնպես ընկել է սարսափելի դեղորայքային կախվածության մեջ, դեղորայքային կախվածությունը թմրամոլությունից վատ երեւույթ է:
Նորից եմ կրկնում, բուժող էին թող բուժեին, իսկ եթե ի վիճակի չեն բուժել, թող ազնվորեն հետ քաշվեն, այլ ոչ թե դատի տան անմեղ մարդկանց, որոնք փորձել են վերացնել այդ հանցավոր բուժման հետեւանքները: Իհարկե պետք է հիստերիա բարձրացնեն, չէ, որ այդ դեպքը,  դեղորայքային ինդուստրիայի հեղինակությանը անմիջական  սպառնալիք էր:
Իսկ  Ջեքսոնի մահվան մասին էլ չեմ խոսում, նրա մահը խայտառակ պարտություն էր հոգեբուժության համար: Չէ որ, նրա՝ անքնության դեմ պայքարում արդեն սպառվել էին  գոյություն ունեցող բոլոր տեսակի հոգեբուժական միջոցները, խեղճ մարդը արդեն նարկոզով էր քնում:




> Իմ մայրը ինձ համար սուրբա: Իմ հայրը ինձ համար սուրբա: Յուրաքանչյուր հակառակը պնդող մարդու վրա ես ռեալ կյանքում նույնիսկ թուքս կափսոսամ՝ էրեսին թքելու համար: Նենց որ գրելուց առաջ մի քիչ մտածի, ինչ ես գրում, լավ?


Իսկ դու էլ չափավորի քո էմոցիոնալ պոռթկումները:
Ոչ ոք քո անձնական զգացմունքների հետ ՝ հանդեպ քո ծնողները գործ չունի:
Պարզապես, փորձեցի ներկայացնել մատերիալիզմի քաոսայի եւ մեղմ ասած հակակառուցողական լինելը:




> Լրիվ նույն ֆենոմեննա` բացառությամբ մշակութային ու ավանդույթային առանձնահատկությունների:
> Одержимость, possession տերմինը համապատասխան գրականության մեջ օգտագործվումա նաև շամանների ու լամաների հանդեպ: Շամանը սեփական տրանսը հաճախ չի վերահսկում` շամանը չի կարող սեփական կամքով կասեցնել արդեն սկսված էքսթաթիկ փորձը: 
> Կարդա Միրչա Էլիադե, կամ այլ շամանիզմը ուսումնասիրող լուրջ հետազոտող:


Երբ դու փորձում ես, նախապես քո կողմից արտահայտված դիրքորոշումը ամեն գնով առաջ բրդել, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ տարբերություն չկա:
Տարբերությունը ակնհայտ է, անգամ վիճելն է ավելորդ:

----------

յոգի (15.05.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ես ահագին բարի եմ, հատկապես, երբ տեսնում եմ, որ դիմացինիս ասելիքը սպառվել է


Դրա համար ես իրական աղջկա մահվան մասին քննարկման մեջ օգտագործում էդ աղջկա ֆիլմային անունը? Թունդա:




> Բերեմ թարմս օրինակ: Փոփ արքա Մայքլ Ջեքսոնին նու՞յնպես հոգեւորականները սպանեցին: Եթե տեղյակ չես, ապա տեղեկացնեմ, որ երկար ժամանակ, հուսահատ կերպով Ջեքսոնը փորձել է բուժվել ֆամակոլոգիայում կիրառվող միջոցներով, հանցավոր «բուժումը» հանգեցրել է նրան, որ իր կյանքի վերջին ամիսներին Ջեքսոնը ձեռք է բերել դեղորայքային էնպիսի սարսափելի կախվածություն, որ քնել կարողացել է միայն պորպոֆոլի ազդեցության տակ, պրոպոֆոլը անեստեզիայում օգտագործվող դեղամիջոց է, որը կիրառվում է նարկոզի համար: Պատմության մեջ բազմաթիվ են էնպիսի հանցավոր հոգեբուժական բուժումները, որոնց հետեւանքով կյանքից հեռացել են շատ եւ շատ հանրահայտ մարդիկ:


Եկ խնձորը մի համեմատի տրակտորի հետ:
Մայքլ Ջեքսոնը չի մեռել, որովհետև իրան չէին կերակրում, քնել չէին թողնում ու էկզորցիզմի դաժան ֆիզիկական փորձությունների էին ենթարկում: Աննալիզա Միշելը մեռելա հենց այդ պատճառներից:




> խեղճ մարդը արդեն նարկոզով էր քնում:


Էդ խեղճ մարդու չափ թմրանյութ ընդունի ու պլաստիկ օպերացիա տար` դու էլ մենակ նարկոզով կկարողանաս քնես:




> Իսկ դու էլ չափավորի քո էմոցիոնալ պոռթկումները:


Բարի եղի չափավորես գրածդ, եթե չես ուզում նման պատասխանի առժանանաս:




> Պարզապես, փորձեցի ներկայացնել մատերիալիզմի քաոսայի եւ մեղմ ասած հակակառուցողական լինելը:


Մյուս անգամ ցույց տուր մատերիալիզմի քաոսային ու մեղմ ասած հակակառուցողական լինելը` առանց իմ սրբություն ունենալու/չունենալու մասին ենթադրություններ անելու:




> Երբ դու փորձում ես, նախապես քո կողմից արտահայտված դիրքորոշումը ամեն գնով առաջ բրդել, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ տարբերություն չկա:
> Տարբերությունը ակնհայտ է, անգամ վիճելն է ավելորդ:


Ափսոս շամանիզմի ամենահայտնի հետազոտողներից մեկը` Միրչա Էլիադեն, մեռելա: Մի քիչ գնաիր բիձուն սովորացնեիր, որնա одержимость, իսկ որը չէ, ու ոնցա իրականում պետք շամանիզմը ուսումնասիրել:
Մեջբերում Էլիադեից` խոսքը գնումա հունական հեթանոսական Դիոնիս աստծո մասին:




> И в самом деле, исступление, вызываемое божественной *одержимостью* – "безумие", – интересовало многих авторов, причем часто вызывало иронию и насмешку. Геродот (IV, 78-80) рассказывает о приключении скифского царя Скила, который, будучи в Ольвии, на Борисфене (Днепре), был "посвящен в обряды Диониса-Вакха". В ходе церемонии (teletē) он, *одержимый божеством*, превратился "в вакханта и безумца". По всей вероятности, речь идет о процессии, в которой инициаты, "под влиянием божества", дают увлечь себя исступлению, принимаемому посторонними, а также и самими *одержимыми* за "безумие" (mania).


Կամ պոլինեզիական շամանների մասին




> В Полинезии все усложняется еще и тем фактом, что существует несколько классов специалистов по сакральному; все они имеют более или менее непосредственные связи с богами или духами. В общем, можно говорить о трех больших категориях религиозных функционеров: божественные вожди (арики), пророки (таула) и жрецы (тохунга); но сюда следует добавить также целителей, колдунов, некромантов и непроизвольно *"одержимых"* — все они в конечном счете используют почти одну и ту же технику: вхождение в контакт с богами или духами, *вдохновление или одержимость ими.*





> Как мы уже сказали, *одержимость* богами или духами является особенностью полинезийской экстатической религии. Пророки, жрецы или обычные медиумы, пока они *одержимы*, считаются божественными воплощениями, и с ними соответственно обращаются. Они вдохновленные, как "сосуды", в которые входят боги и духи. Маорийский термин вака четко означает, что вдохновленный носит в себе бога так, как лодка несет своего владельца.

----------


## Չամիչ

> Եկ խնձորը մի համեմատի տրակտորի հետ:
> Մայքլ Ջեքսոնը չի մեռել, որովհետև իրան չէին կերակրում, քնել չէին թողնում ու էկզորցիզմի դաժան ֆիզիկական փորձությունների էին ենթարկում: Աննալիզա Միշելը մեռելա հենց այդ պատճառներից:


Պետք չէ դաժան երեւակայությանը զոռ տալ, չես հավատում Աստծո գոյությանը, ոչ ոք չի խնդրում, բայց պետք չէ այդ չափ խորը ատելությամբ լցվել եւ առավել եւս առաջնորդվել այդ ատելությամբ: Կան բազմաթիվ ֆիլմեր, որոնք նկարահանված են իրական փաստերի հիման վրա, այդ փաստերը մանրակրկիտ ուսումնասիրվում են, վերլուծվում են, նոր փորձում են ֆիլմ ստեղծել, պետք չէ ատելությամբ առաջնորդվելով բոլորին ցեխը մտցնել, ի վերջո Տիտանիկ ֆիլմնել  է նկարահանված հոլիվուդյան կինոարտադրողների կողմից: Այս դեպում համոզված եմ, որ ֆիլմում ներկայացված մանրամասների հավաստիությունը կասկածի ոչ մի տեղիք  չի տա, քանի որ չկա հակառակն ապացուցելու անձնական շահագրգռվածություն: Հոլիվուդյան կինոարտադրողները լուրջ մարդիկ են, նրանք չեն հավաքվել մուկն ու կատու խաղալու, նրանց միսիան մեկն է՝ անդրադառնալով իրական կյանքին,  վեր հանել եւ ներկայացնել փաստեր, որոնք տեղ են գտել իրական կյանքում:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Պետք չէ դաժան երեւակայությանը զոռ տալ,


Ուզում ես ասես` էդ մարդիկ որ նստել են, դատավորը դաժան երևակայության էր զոռ տվել? Քո մոտ շատ տարօրինակ պատկերացումներ են գերմանական դատական համակարգի մասին:




> Կան բազմաթիվ ֆիլմեր, որոնք նկարահանված են իրական փաստերի հիման վրա, այդ փաստերը մանրակրկիտ ուսումնասիրվում են, վերլուծվում են, նոր փորձում են ֆիլմ ստեղծել,


Ֆիլմերը ստեղծվում են փող աշխատելու նպատակով: Էկզորցիզմի մասին սարսափ ֆիլմերը փողի մեծ մասը աշխատում են քրիստոնյաների հաշվին /ինչպես օրինակ հայտնի ու դասական դարձած Էքզորցիստը/` դրա համար էլ միջի տերտերները մեկը մյուսից ազնիվ, բարի, կիրթ ու լավն են, իսկ դիվահարները` զզվելի, վախենալու, ու պարանորմալ սատանայադիվական հատկություններող օժտված: Եթե պետքա լինում որոշ փաստեր մեղմացնել, ջնջել, սիրունացնել, տգեղացնել ու խեղաթյուրել ավելի շատ փող աշխատելու համար` ֆիլմի ստեղծողները դա անում են: Պարզա, որ ոչ մի քրիստոնյա չէր գնա Էմիլի Ռոուզի էկրանային կապիկություններին նայելու` եթե ֆիլմը պատկերեր իրական Աննալիզա Միշելի տանջանքները ու իրական աղջկա հանդեպ գործածված բռնությունը: Ով գիտի նույնիսկ բոյկոտեին:
Իսկ դե Տիտանիկը, իրա վավերագրական արժեքները մի կողմ դրած` սիրային դրամա է, ոչ թե վավերագրական կինոնկար: Ու վերաբերվել վերջինիս պետքա որպես սիրային դրամայի:




> Հոլիվուդյան կինոարտադրողները լուրջ մարդիկ են, նրանք չեն հավաքվել մուկն ու կատու խաղալու, նրանց միսիան մեկն է՝* անդրադառնալով իրական կյանքին, վեր հանել եւ ներկայացնել փաստեր, որոնք տեղ են գտել իրական կյանքում*:


Քո մոտ նաև շատ տարօրինակ պատկերացումներ են Հոլլիվուդի մասին:
Հոլիվուդյան կինոարտադրողների միսիան ֆիլմը նայողների հաշվին փող աշխատելնա, ոչ թե համայն աշխարհին ճշմարտություն հաղորդելը: 
Հոլիվուդում հրեշտակներ չեն, որ անշահախնդրորեն քեզ ճշմարտություն ցույց տան:

----------


## Leo Negri

Քրիստոնեական վերաբերմունքը դիվահարության ֆենոմենին ու դրա տարբերությունը շամանականից վուդուիզմի օրինակի վրա շատ լավա ցույց տվել Քրիստոֆեր Հայաթթը` "Urban Voodoo" գրքում: 




> Христиане верят в *одержимость* и почти всегда считают это явление *злом*. Как правило, сами они не стремятся стать *одержимыми* - разве что в отдельных сектах. Впрочем, даже в этих сектах Бог *использует* христиан, а не наоборот. Верующий христианин никогда не использует Бога для своих нужд. Во время радений "духовных христиан" (в России их яркими представителями являются т. и. хлысты и скопцы) Святой Дух нисходит на верующих и защищает их. Христиане, которые "говорят на языках" (т.е. пятидесятники и другие секты, практикущие глоссолалию) утверждают, что Святой Дух глаголет их устами. Нечто подобное можно обнаружить и в вудуизме, хотя различия здесь куда более очевидны: вудуист одновременно руководит и является руководимым. Христианином же руководят всегда.
> 
> Происходящий в вуду обмен между духом и человеком нередко является обменом материального на нематериальное. Грохочут барабаны, начинается танец, бурлит кровь и ром - и вот* в участника ритуала вселяется дух*. Вначале вудуист привлекает духа к себе, и только потом *дух овладевает им*. Вудуист осознает: духу необходимо что-то получить от него. Отдав духу требуемое, он взамен получит то, что нужно лично ему. Он питает духа, а дух питает его. Вудуист осознает, что мир между духом и человеком прозрачен. У христианина же существует практически непреодолимый барьер между ним и его Богом.

----------


## Չամիչ

Այս դիսկուսիան համարում եմ սպառված, նամանավանդ, որ արդեն վաղուց է ինչ քննարկումները թեմայից դուրս են:
Հաջորդ անգամ ինձ հետ դիսկուսիա վարելիս, առաջարկում եմ զերծ մնալ տարօրիանակ եւ այլ կարգի պիտակավորումներից:

Եվ վերջում, չհասկացա թե դատավորի երեւակայությունը այստեղ ինչ կապ ուներ, դատավորը ըդամնեը գործը քննողն է, այլ ոչ թե մեղադրվող կամ պաշտպանվող կողմը: Իսկ դատավարությունը ավարտվել է ինչեպս ասում են 50-50, քանի որ ներկայացվող փաստերը էնքան համոզիչ էին, որ անմեղ մարդուն պարզապես չէին կարող անիմաստ տեղը նստեցնել: Ավելացնեմ, որ հոգեբուժները երեւի շտապել են իրենք դատական գործ սկսել, քանի դեռ իրենց դեմ դատական գործ չէին բացել, ինչպես դա արվում է Ջեքսոնին բուժող բժշկի դեպքում:

Ինչեւէ թեմայից շատ ենք շեղվել, շուտով տուգանայիններ ենք վաստակելու:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Հաջորդ անգամ ինձ հետ դիսկուսիա վարելիս, առաջարկում եմ զերծ մնալ տարօրիանակ եւ այլ կարգի պիտակավորումներից:


Հաջորդ անգամ առաջարկում եմ զերծ մնալ իմացողի տեսքով անծանոթ մարդկանց սրբությունների մասին հայտարարություններից:




> Եվ վերջում, չհասկացա թե դատավորի երեւակայությունը այստեղ ինչ կապ ուներ, դատավորը ըդամնեը գործը քննողն է, այլ ոչ թե մեղադրվող կամ պաշտպանվող կողմը: Իսկ դատավարությունը ավարտվել է ինչեպս ասում են 50-50, քանի որ ներկայացվող փաստերը էնքան համոզիչ էին, որ անմեղ մարդուն պարզապես չէին կարող անիմաստ տեղը նստեցնել: Ավելացնեմ, որ հոգեբուժները երեւի շտապել են իրենք դատական գործ սկսել, քանի դեռ իրենց դեմ դատական գործ չէին բացել, ինչպես դա արվում է Ջեքսոնին բուժող բժշկի դեպքում:


Դատավորն իրական կյանքում նստացրելա տերտերներին ու ծնողներին 6 ամսով /մենք իրական դեպքն ենք քննարկում, ոչ թե հոլլիվուդյան ֆիլմի սյուժեն/ ու ի տարբերություն քեզ, առաջնորդվելա իրական փաստերով, ոչ թե հոլլիվուդյան ֆիլմերով:

Ինչ վերաբերվումա թեմայի սահմաններում քննարկմանը` խնդրեմ, շարունակի դիվահարության թեման ու հիմնավորի, ինչովա քո կարծիքը ավելի լավը շամանիզմի խոշորագույն հետազոտողի կարծիքից /տես` դիվահարություն, շամաններ/լամաներ, Միրչա Էլիադե/:

----------


## Skeptic

Քննարկումների լարվածությունը թոթափելու համար առաջարկում եմ դիտել իմ սիրելի մուլտսերիալից մի դրվագ` կապված վերջին գրառումների թեմայի հետ  :Wink:

----------

VisTolog (20.05.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Աստծուն հավատում ես թե ոչ, դրանից ոչինչ չի փոխվում, որովհետև մարդու գործունեության մեջ աստծո ֆակտորը զուտ զգացական է և ոչ գործնական… եթե աստված գոյություն ունենար ապա բոլոր մարդիկ աշխարհում նույն աստծոն պիտի ենթարկվեին և հավատալու հարց գոյություն չեր ունենա… բայց ինչպես տեսնում եք աշխարհում ամեն ինչից շատ աստծո տեսակ կա ու նրանց երկրպագելու ձևերն էլ են իրարից տարբերվում ու ամեն մարդու հետ "խոսելիս էլ" տերը լրիվ իրար հակասող բաներ է ասում… այսինքն աստվածները դա մարդու երևակայության արդյունք են և օգտագործվում են մարդու կողմից մարդկանց վրա իշխանություն հաստատելու համար, հիմնականում վախի միջոցով…


Ինչ որ տեղ համամիտ եմ... Իրականում Աստված էդքան էժան չի, ինպես մարդիկ պատկերացնւմ են, Աստծո ֆակտորը միյայն զգացական չե, եթե բանականությամբ և տրամաբանությամբ նայենք ապա կհամոզվենք, որ նաև գործնականն էլ կա, օրինակ, ինչպե՞ս  կբացատրեք տիեզերքի  կառուցվածքը, դրա գործողութունը, հերթականությունը, հարմոնյան, մարդու մարմնի կատարյալ կառուցվածքը, ֆուկցիան, և ամեն ինչ, ինչը որ շրջապատում է մեզ... Չեք ուզում Աստված համարեք՞ դա ձեր գործն է, բայց կա Մեկը, Որը ստեղծել է և պահպանում է այս ամենը ինչը, որ գոյություն ունի... Նրան ոչ ոք չի կարող ոչ ոքի ցույց տալ, եթե Նա Ինքը չկամենա Իրեն ցույց տալ, բազմաթիվ պատճառներից ելնելով...
Ինչի՞ են տարբերվում «նրանց երկրպագելու ձևերն էլ են իրարից տարբերվում», որվհետև մարդ արարածն ձևափոխել է ամեն ինչ և հարմարեցրել է ըստ իր կեղծ ցանկությունների և Մի Աստծուն դարձրել են մի քանի «աստվածների»»  ըստ  իրենց քմհաճույքից բխած ցանկությունների... Նույնն էլ աթեիստներն են անում, տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում...
«B]այսինքն աստվածները դա մարդու երևակայության արդյունք են և օգտագործվում են մարդու կողմից մարդկանց վրա իշխանություն հաստատելու համար, հիմնականում վախի միջոցով…[/B]»
Էտ ոն՞ց եղավ, որ մարդ կարա այդքան հզոր երևակայություն և խելք ունենա, որ կարողանա «աստվածներ» ստեղծել, բայց թե որտեղից՞ և ինչպես է ստեղծվել տիեզերքը և մարդը, այս հարցերը մինչև հիմա մնացել են Թեորյա, ոչ մի կոնկրետ պատասխան...
Աստծուն տեսնել և զգալ միյայն կարող է Աստվածային որակ ունեցող Անձիք, որովհետև Գերագույնը Էժան չե, որ իհայտ գա նրանց, որոնք չգիտեն ինչեր են արել անցյալում, ինչ են անում հիմա և չգիտեն ինչ պետք է անեն ապագայում...
Աստված չի դադարում Աստված լինել Նրան չհավատալու պատճառով...

----------

Benadad (19.05.2010), Արծիվ (19.05.2010), Ժունդիայի (20.05.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Մի Աստծուն դարձրել են մի քանի «աստվածների»» ըստ իրենց քմհաճույքից բխած ցանկությունների... Նույնն էլ աթեիստներն են անում, տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում...


Աթեիստները չեն հավատում ո'չ մեկ, ո'չ էլ մի քանի «աստվածների»... :Wink: 




> Էտ ոն՞ց եղավ, որ մարդ կարա այդքան հզոր երևակայություն և խելք ունենա, որ կարողանա «աստվածներ» ստեղծել, բայց թե որտեղից՞ և ինչպես է ստեղծվել տիեզերքը և մարդը, այս հարցերը մինչև հիմա մնացել են Թեորյա, ոչ մի կոնկրետ պատասխան...


Պատկերացրու` մարդու երևակայությունը սահմաններ չունի, իսկ աստվածներ ստեղծելու համար առանձնապես խելք պետք էլ չէ: Մեր տիեզերքը ստեղծվել է Մեծ Պայթյունի հետևանքով, դա ապացուցող շատ փաստեր կան: Այլ հարց է, թե ինչ է եղել Մեծ Պայթյունից առաջ. դրա պատասխանը մինչև հիմա չի ստացվել ու դժվար էլ ստացվի, համենայն դեպս` մոտ ապագայում: Իսկ թե ինչպես է «ստեղծվել» մարդը, շատերին է հայտնի, իսկ մնացածները կամ չգիտեն դրա մասին, կամ ձևացնում են, թե չգիտեն...  :Wink: 
Իմիջիայլոց, կարող ես ծանոթանալ *այս նորաթուխ  հոդվածին:*

----------


## Vook

> Մեր տիեզերքը ստեղծվել է Մեծ Պայթյունի հետևանքով, դա* ապացուցող շատ* *փաստեր* կան:


Այ երբ որ փաստն ու տեսությունը կարողանաս զանազանել՝այն ժամանակ կխոսենք որ  դարվինիզմը ամենամերկ տեսություններից  ա։[/QUOTE]

----------

յոգի (20.05.2010)

----------


## յոգի

Gardmanian-ի խոսքերից 



> Աթեիստները չեն հավատում ո'չ մեկ, ո'չ էլ մի քանի «աստվածների»...


Լավ էլ հավատում են, Դարվինին, Լենինին, Մարքսին և այլ «աստվածիկների»» դա նրանց հարմար է... ամեն տեղ մարդիկ նշում են թե ««աստված և կրոնները օգտագործվում են մարդու կողմից մարդկանց վրա իշխանություն հաստատելու համար, հիմնականում վախի միջոցով…» ին՞չ էք ուզում ասել, աթեիստական հասարակությունը նույնը չի՞ անում, եթե մոտիկից զննենք բոլոր կրոն կոչվածները ապա կհայտնաբերենք, որ դրանց գլխին նստած են մեծ փորով աթեիստ ««հոգևորականներ»» հենց մի պատճառով, աղավաղել կրոնները և շահագործել անմեղ մարդկանց...



> Պատկերացրու` մարդու երևակայությունը սահմաններ չունի, իսկ աստվածներ ստեղծելու համար առանձնապես խելք պետք էլ չէ


Պատկերացնում եմ, դրա համար ել աշխարհը գժանոց է...



> Մեր տիեզերքը ստեղծվել է Մեծ Պայթյունի հետևանքով


Վուկը լավ է ասել ««Այ երբ որ փաստն ու տեսությունը կարողանաս զանազանել՝այն ժամանակ կխոսենք որ դարվինիզմը ամենամերկ տեսություններից»»

----------

Benadad (23.05.2010), Vook (20.05.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Վուկը լավ է ասել ««Այ երբ որ փաստն ու տեսությունը կարողանաս զանազանել՝այն ժամանակ կխոսենք որ դարվինիզմը ամենամերկ տեսություններից»»


Վուկը լավ չի ասել, այլ սխալ է ասել: Էվոլյուցիայի *տեսությունը* կյանքի ծագումը ու զարգացումը բացատրող միակ *տեսությունն* է, որն ապացուցող շատ *փաստեր* կան: Եթե մարդը ծանոթ է էվոլյուցիայի տեսությանը այնպես, ինչպես ես ծանոթ եմ, օրինակ, Գուրջիևի ուսմունքին, բնական է, որ պիտի նման հայտարարություններ անի:

----------

Mephistopheles (22.05.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Վուկը լավ չի ասել, այլ սխալ է ասել:


Հարգելիս եկ տեսնենք թէ ով է սխալ ասել 


> Էվոլյուցիայի *տեսությունը* կյանքի ծագումը ու զարգացումը բացատրող միակ *տեսությունն* է, որն ապացուցող շատ *փաստեր* կան:


  1 սխալվեցիր.  կյանքի ծագման մի քանի տեսություններ կան։Ու ոչ պակաս փաստեր էլ հենց այդ տեսություններում կան։


> Եթե մարդը ծանոթ է էվոլյուցիայի տեսությանը այնպես, ինչպես ես ծանոթ եմ, օրինակ, Գուրջիևի ուսմունքին, բնական է, որ պիտի նման հայտարարություններ անի:


2 Սխալվեցիր՝  որտեղի՞ց ենթադրեցիր, որ ես ծանոթ չեմ Էվոլյուցիոն տեսությանը։

----------

Benadad (23.05.2010), յոգի (20.05.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> 1 սխալվեցիր.  կյանքի ծագման մի քանի տեսություններ կան։Ու ոչ պակաս փաստեր էլ հենց այդ տեսություններում կան։


Կծանոթացնե՞ս ինձ՝ անգրագետիս, դրանցից գոնե մեկ-երկուսի հետ:

----------


## Vook

> Կծանոթացնե՞ս ինձ՝ անգրագետիս, դրանցից գոնե մեկ-երկուսի հետ:


Ինքնախարազանմամբ պետք չի զբաղվել, նայիր այս թեման։ 
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/4...A5%D6%80%D5%A8

----------

Skeptic (20.05.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Ինքնախարազանմամբ պետք չի զբաղվել, նայիր այս թեման։ 
> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/4...A5%D6%80%D5%A8


Շնորհակալ եմ հղման համար, բայց այս հարցը փիլիսոփայության կամ հռետորության միջոցով չէ, որ պետք է քննարկվի: Ճիշտ է, ես կենսաբան չեմ /ցավոք/, բայց նրանց գերակշիռ մասին չհավատալու իմաստ չեմ տեսնում... :Wink:

----------

Mephistopheles (22.05.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Շնորհակալ եմ հղման համար, բայց այս հարցը փիլիսոփայության կամ հռետորության միջոցով չէ, որ պետք է քննարկվի: Ճիշտ է, ես կենսաբան չեմ /ցավոք/, բայց նրանց գերակշիռ մասին չհավատալու իմաստ չեմ տեսնում...


Չես տեսնում ՝ որովհետև միշտ մի կողմի ՙփաստերն՚ ես լսել։ Իսկ այդ կողմը այնքան ազնիվ չի գտնվել,  որ ներկայացնի իր  խոցելի ու թույլ կողմը։Սա նույնն է,  երբ երկու վիճող մարդկանցից,  որին որ լսում ես,  ինքը բացարձակ ճիշտ է լինում։
Իսկ այստեղ  հակառակ կողմն է,  ու շատ ծանրակշիռ փաստերով։։Արդար գտնվելու համար մի քիչ ժամանակ տրամադրիր ու կարդա։ :Cool:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Վուկը լավ չի ասել, այլ սխալ է ասել: *Էվոլյուցիայի տեսությունը կյանքի ծագումը ու զարգացումը բացատրող միակ տեսությունն է*, որն ապացուցող շատ *փաստեր* կան: Եթե մարդը ծանոթ է էվոլյուցիայի տեսությանը այնպես, ինչպես ես ծանոթ եմ, օրինակ, Գուրջիևի ուսմունքին, բնական է, որ պիտի նման հայտարարություններ անի:


Կասե՞ս, թե էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը ինչպես է բացատրում կյանքի ծագումը :Smile:

----------

յոգի (21.05.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Չես տեսնում ՝ որովհետև միշտ մի կողմի ՙփաստերն՚ ես լսել։ Իսկ այդ կողմը այնքան ազնիվ չի գտնվել,  որ ներկայացնի իր  խոցելի ու թույլ կողմը։Սա նույնն է,  երբ երկու վիճող մարդկանցից,  որին որ լսում ես,  ինքը բացարձակ ճիշտ է լինում։
> Իսկ այստեղ  հակառակ կողմն է,  ու շատ ծանրակշիռ փաստերով։։Արդար գտնվելու համար մի քիչ ժամանակ տրամադրիր ու կարդա։


Նախ` այդ փաստերը /առանց չակերտների/ ես ոչ թե լսել եմ, այլ` տեսել եմ, երկրորդ` եթե քո նշած վիճող մարդկանցից մեկն ասի, որ, օրինակ, Եվրասիան ամենամեծ մայրցամաքն է, ես ամենևին պարտավոր չեմ լսել նրա օպպոնենտի կարծիքը, քանի որ առաջինի պնդումը *փաստ* է, որը կարելի է *տեսնել*: Բայց խոսք եմ տալիս ամսի 26-ից հետո քո նշած գրքերը կարդամ  :Wink:

----------

Vook (22.05.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Կասե՞ս, թե էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը ինչպես է բացատրում կյանքի ծագումը


Ընդունում եմ սխալս, մի քիչ շտապեցի, բայց համենայն դեպս Վուկի տրված լինքում Մեղապարտը նշել է կյանքի առաջացման տեսությունները /խորհուրդ կտայի կարդալ նաև Վիքիփեդիայի *հոդվածն* ու դրա *քննարկումը*/, որոնցից առաջին երկուսը չեն հակասում ո'չ իրար /ըստ իրենց հիմնադրույթների/, ո'չ էվոլյուցիայի գոյությանը:  :Wink:

----------

Դատարկություն (22.05.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կասե՞ս, թե էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը ինչպես է բացատրում կյանքի ծագումը


Ծավալուն թեմա ես ուզում շոշափել, բայց համենայն դեպս պիտի ասեմ որ էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունից լավ առայժմ ոչ մի տեսություն չի բացատրում դա… կյանքի ծագումը դա գիտական խնդիր է, այլ ոչ կրոնական, կամ հավատքի հետ կապված…

----------

Skeptic (22.05.2010), VisTolog (22.05.2010), Դատարկություն (22.05.2010), յոգի (22.05.2010)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

Աստծո գոյության մասին շատ բան է փաստում երկրի վրա ու երկրից դուրս, աթեիստը հերքելով Աստծո գոյությունը գիտակցաբար կամ անգիտակցաբար հավատում է իր իսկ ստեղծած աստծուն, որն է նյութը:  Ամեն արդյունք ունի իր պատճառը...

----------

յոգի (22.05.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Աստծո գոյության մասին շատ բան է փաստում երկրի վրա ու երկրից դուրս, աթեիստը հերքելով Աստծո գոյությունը գիտակցաբար կամ անգիտակցաբար հավատում է իր իսկ ստեղծած աստծուն, որն է նյութը:  Ամեն արդյունք ունի իր պատճառը...


 Ի՞նչ է նշանակում «աթեիստը հերքելով Աստծո գոյությունը գիտակցաբար կամ անգիտակցաբար հավատում է իր իսկ ստեղծած աստծուն, *որն է նյութը*:»

----------


## Skeptic

> Ի՞նչ է նշանակում «աթեիստը հերքելով Աստծո գոյությունը գիտակցաբար կամ անգիտակցաբար հավատում է իր իսկ ստեղծած աստծուն, *որն է նյութը*:»


Երեւի ի նկատի ունի, որ աթեիզմը եւս հավատ է... :LOL: 
Իմ պատասխանը մոտավորապես այսպիսին է /առանց որեւէ մեկի հասցեին անձնական վիրավորանքների/.

/Մեկ այլ թեմայում իմ օֆֆթոփ գրառումից է/

Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ, ապա նյութին ես հավատում եմ այն իմաստով ու այն չափով, ինչքանով, որ այն *տեսնում* ու *շոշափում* եմ, ինչպես բոլոր /կամ գրեթե բոլոր/ մարդիկ: Նյութի գոյությունը կապված չէ մարդկային գիտակցության հետ, այն անհնար է հերքել:
Պարզապես մարդկային գիտակցության հիմնական առանձնահատկություններից է այն, որ նրանք ցանկալին ընդունում են որպես փաստացի:

----------

Leo Negri (22.05.2010)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Ընդունում եմ սխալս, մի քիչ շտապեցի, բայց համենայն դեպս Վուկի տրված լինքում Մեղապարտը նշել է կյանքի առաջացման տեսությունները /խորհուրդ կտայի կարդալ նաև Վիքիփեդիայի *հոդվածն* ու դրա *քննարկումը*/, որոնցից առաջին երկուսը չեն հակասում ո'չ իրար /ըստ իրենց հիմնադրույթների/, ո'չ էվոլյուցիայի գոյությանը:


Փաստորեն, դուք «էվոլյուցիոն կյանքի ծագման տեսություն» ասելով, նկատի ունեք Օպարինյան տեսությու՞նը:



> Ծավալուն թեմա ես ուզում շոշափել, բայց համենայն դեպս պիտի ասեմ որ էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունից լավ առայժմ ոչ մի տեսություն չի բացատրում դա… կյանքի ծագումը դա գիտական խնդիր է, այլ ոչ կրոնական, կամ հավատքի հետ կապված…


Ես դա հարցրեցի, որովհետև մարդկանց մի մասը դրանով էր պատճառաբանում Աստծո գոյության անհնարելիությունը: Իսկ թե որ տեսությունն է առավել լավ բացատրում, դա էլ Աստծո գոյությանը հավատալու կամ չհավատալու պես մի բան է, իմ կարծիքով` մարդկանց մի մասը ընտրումա ավելի շատ իր համոզմունքներին բնորոշ «կյանքի ծագման» տեսություն, քան տեսություննա ստիպում, որ մարդը հավատա Աստծուն, կամ՝ ոչ:

----------

Vook (22.05.2010), յոգի (22.05.2010), Շինարար (22.05.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Փաստորեն, դուք «էվոլյուցիոն կյանքի ծագման տեսություն» ասելով, նկատի ունեք Օպարինյան տեսությու՞նը:


Չէ, «սխալս» ասելով ի նկատի ունեի այն, որ էվոլյուցիան սկսվում է կյանքի ծագումից հետո: Առաջին երկուսը ասելով ի նկատի ունեի առաջին երկու խումբը՝ բիոքիմիական էվոլյուցիան ու պանսպերմիան:




> Ես դա հարցրեցի, որովհետև մարդկանց մի մասը դրանով էր պատճառաբանում Աստծո գոյության անհնարելիությունը: Իսկ թե որ տեսությունն է առավել լավ բացատրում, դա էլ Աստծո գոյությանը հավատալու կամ չհավատալու պես մի բան է, իմ կարծիքով` մարդկանց մի մասը ընտրումա ավելի շատ իր համոզմունքներին բնորոշ «կյանքի ծագման» տեսություն, քան տեսություննա ստիպում, որ մարդը հավատա Աստծուն, կամ՝ ոչ:


«Տեսություն» բառը ունի մի քանի իմաստ, բայց կրեացիոնիստները /ովքեր _հավատում են_, որ Աստված է արարել աշխարհն այնպես, ինչպես կա/, բնականաբար օգտագործում են այն, որն իրենց ձեռք է տալիս: Տես *սա*, *սա* ու *սա*:

----------


## romanista

Ես ինքս աթեիստ եմ և չեմ հավատում աստծո գոյությանը, նրա լինելուն, որպես կենդանի գերբնական էակ... այն հնարվել է կրոնավորների կողմից նրա անունով մարդկանց վախեցնելու համար, ինչը միշտ էլ լավ ստացվել է նրանց մոտ...

----------

Skeptic (22.05.2010)

----------


## յոգի

[QUOTE]


> տեսնում[/B] ու *շոշափում* եմ, ինչպես բոլոր /կամ գրեթե բոլոր/ մարդիկ: Նյութի գոյությունը կապված չէ մարդկային գիտակցության հետ, այն անհնար է հերքել:


Շատ անշոշափելի երևույթներ կան, որոնք նույնպես անհնար է հերքել, օրինակ ռադիոալիքները, եթերը, թթվածինը և այլը... և դա, որ մարդ իր անկատար զգայարաններով ընդունակ չե ընկալել, չի նշանակում գոյություն չունի...



> Պարզապես մարդկային գիտակցության հիմնական առանձնահատկություններից է այն, որ նրանք ցանկալին ընդունում են որպես փաստացի:


Իսկ ո՞րտեղից է առաջանում գիտակցությունը, որ՞ն է գիտակցության աղբյուրը, նյութ՞ը, եթե այո ապա ինչու՞ մեռած մարմինը, որը նյութի կտոր է չի կարողանում գիտակցել...



> Չէ, «սխալս» ասելով ի նկատի ունեի այն, որ էվոլյուցիան սկսվում է կյանքի ծագումից հետո: Առաջին երկուսը ասելով ի նկատի ունեի առաջին երկու խումբը՝ բիոքիմիական էվոլյուցիան ու պանսպերմիան:


Համամիտ եմ, որ ««էվոլյուցիան սկսվում է կյանքի ծագումից հետո»» իսկ կասես՞ թե կյանքը որտեղից է ծագում, նյութից՞ , եթե այո ապա թող աշխարհի հզոր գիտնականները վերցնեն նյութը և բոլոր քիմիական տարրերը և մի ինչ որ կենդանի էակ ստեղծեն, որը մինչև հիմա չի հաջողվել նրանց, չնայած բազմաթիվ փորձերի...
չե որ նրանք են, որ ««ցանկալին ընդունում են որպես փաստացի»» հերքել կարելի է այն, որը իրականում գոյություն չունի, ոչ թե այն, ինչը մարդու զգայարաններին հասանելի չէ, կարծել ամեն ինչ առաջացավ ոչնչությունից...

----------

Vook (22.05.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Շատ անշոշափելի երևույթներ կան, որոնք նույնպես անհնար է հերքել, օրինակ ռադիոալիքները, եթերը, թթվածինը և այլը... և դա, որ մարդ իր անկատար զգայարաններով ընդունակ չե ընկալել, չի նշանակում գոյություն չունի...


Յոգի ջան, քո նշած երեւույթները շոշափելի ու տեսանելի չեն, բայց դրանց գոյության մեջ համոզվելու համար կարելի է բազմաթիվ գիտափորձեր անել, դրանք ունեն իրեց բնորոշ հատկությունները. ռադիոընդունիչը ռադիոալիքների ազդեցությամբ երգում է, առանց թթվածնի կենդանի օրգանիզմների մեծ մասը մահանում է, իսկ եթեր շնչելուց հետո մի քանի վայրկյանի ընթացքում կարող ես մուլտհերոսի ձայնով խոսել ու երգել... :Smile:  Մի խոսքով, դրանց գոյության փաստերը ռեալ են:



> Իսկ ո՞րտեղից է առաջանում գիտակցությունը, որ՞ն է գիտակցության աղբյուրը, նյութ՞ը, եթե այո ապա ինչու՞ մեռած մարմինը, որը նյութի կտոր է չի կարողանում գիտակցել...


Գիտակցության աղբյուրը մարդու նյարդային համակարգն է, մասնավորապես՝ գլխուղեղը: Երբ այն դադարում է գործել, վերանում է գիտակցությունը:



> Համամիտ եմ, որ ««էվոլյուցիան սկսվում է կյանքի ծագումից հետո»» իսկ կասես՞ թե կյանքը որտեղից է ծագում, նյութից՞ , եթե այո ապա թող աշխարհի հզոր գիտնականները վերցնեն նյութը և բոլոր քիմիական տարրերը և մի ինչ որ կենդանի էակ ստեղծեն, որը մինչև հիմա չի հաջողվել նրանց, չնայած բազմաթիվ փորձերի...


Համարյա արդեն ստեղծել են: Նայիր այս թարմ *հոդվածը* ու այս վիդեոն /միայն հիշիր, որ ասել եմ «համարյա»/  :Wink:

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Չէ, «սխալս» ասելով ի նկատի ունեի այն, որ էվոլյուցիան սկսվում է կյանքի ծագումից հետո: Առաջին երկուսը ասելով ի նկատի ունեի առաջին երկու խումբը՝ բիոքիմիական էվոլյուցիան ու պանսպերմիան:


Ահա, բայց հնարավո՞ր չի էվոլյուցիա Աստծո գոյությամբ, հակասություններ ու անհասկանալի պահեր բիոքիմիական էվոլյուցիայում էլ կան:
Իմիջայլոց, պանսպերմիզմը կյանքի ծագումը բացատրումա միայն Երկրի վրա, բայց ոչ ընդհանրապես :Smile:  




> «Տեսություն» բառը ունի մի քանի իմաստ, բայց կրեացիոնիստները /ովքեր _հավատում են_, որ Աստված է արարել աշխարհն այնպես, ինչպես կա/, բնականաբար օգտագործում են այն, որն իրենց ձեռք է տալիս: Տես *սա*, *սա* ու *սա*:


Լավ, թող տեսություն չլինի, թող լինի վարկած, միտք, պնդում, կամ ինչ կուզեք, հարցը հիմա դա չէր, այլ այն, որ շատ մարդիկ, ովքեր աթեիստ են (նույնն էլ աստվածապաշտներին ա վերաբերում) ` սկսում են հավատալ բիոքիմիական էվոլյուցիային, այլ ոչ՝ բիոքիմիական էվոլյուցիան ուսումնասիրելով աթեիստ են դառնում:

----------

յոգի (23.05.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Յոգի ջան, քո նշած երեւույթները շոշափելի ու տեսանելի չեն, բայց դրանց գոյության մեջ համոզվելու համար կարելի է բազմաթիվ գիտափորձեր անել, դրանք ունեն իրեց բնորոշ հատկությունները. ռադիոընդունիչը ռադիոալիքների ազդեցությամբ երգում է, առանց թթվածնի կենդանի օրգանիզմների մեծ մասը մահանում է, իսկ եթեր շնչելուց հետո մի քանի վայրկյանի ընթացքում կարող ես մուլտհերոսի ձայնով խոսել ու երգել... Մի խոսքով, դրանց գոյության փաստերը ռեալ են:
> 
> Գիտակցության աղբյուրը մարդու նյարդային համակարգն է, մասնավորապես՝ գլխուղեղը: Երբ այն դադարում է գործել, վերանում է գիտակցությունը:
> 
> 
> Համարյա արդեն ստեղծել են: Նայիր այս թարմ *հոդվածը* ու այս վիդեոն /միայն հիշիր, որ ասել եմ «համարյա»/


 Համոզիչ չեր, այդ դեպքում նյարդային համակարգին և ուղեղին՞ որտեղից կյանք, ինչն՞ է պակասում ուղեղից, որ դադարում է գործել, չե՞ որ բոլոր քիմիական բաղադրամասեր տեղում են...
Համարյա..., :LOL:  միշտ էլ համարյա է եղել, դրանից այն կողմ չի էլ անցնի...

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

Այո, եթե չի հավատում Աստծուն ուրեմն հավատում է նյութին, նյութի զորությանը, այսինքն նյութապաշտություն:

----------

յոգի (23.05.2010)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

Այո, կարելի է դենց ասել
նորից կրկնում եմ  Ամեն արդյունք ունի իր պատճառը

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

Խորհուրդ կտայի աթեիստներին  նաև ոչ աթեիստներին կարդալ Հ. Եփրեմ Տեր Ղազարյանի " Դեպի աղբյուրը լույսին " գիրքը, լույս է տեսել 1991թ. -ին Վենետիկի Ս. Ղազար կղզում: Շատ հետաքրքիր փաստարկներ կան ու համոզիչ

----------


## VisTolog

> Այո, եթե չի հավատում Աստծուն ուրեմն հավատում է նյութին, նյութի զորությանը, այսինքն նյութապաշտություն:


Ասենք թե տենցա: Դա ավելի վա՞տ է, քան աստծուն հավատա՞լը: :Jpit:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Ասենք թե տենցա: Դա ավելի վա՞տ է, քան աստծուն հավատա՞լը:


Իհարկե վատ ա, մենք սովետական աթեիզմի դառն պտուղները ուտում ենք մինչև հիմա: Աստվածավախ մարդուն կարելի է վստահել, անաստվածին միշտ կասկածանքով կնայեն

----------


## VisTolog

> Իհարկե վատ ա, մենք սովետական աթեիզմի դառն պտուղները ուտում ենք մինչև հիմա: Աստվածավախ մարդուն կարելի է վստահել, անաստվածին միշտ կասկածանքով կնայեն


Նենց ես գրել, ոնցոր բոլոր աստծուն հավատացող մարդիկ «սուրբ» են իսկ անհավատները չար ու ամեն ինչի ընդունակ:  :Smile: 

Ես աթեիստ եմ ու.. ու ավելի լավա *սա* կարդաս, նորից գրելու հավես չկա: :Smile: 

Ինձ թվումա դու անաստված ասելով ոչ թե հասկանում ես անհավատ, այլ անխիղճ, չար մի մարդու` ինչպես շատերն են օգտագործում «այ անաստված», երբ այդ «անաստվածը» շրջապատի կամ այլ բանի նկատմամբ ոչ նորմալ բան է անում: :Smile: 

Հավատացյալները ոչնչով լավը չեն աթեիստներից:

----------

Leo Negri (23.05.2010), Mephistopheles (23.05.2010), յոգի (23.05.2010)

----------


## Arqimed

Ես հավատում եմ Աստծո գոյությանը ու չեմ հասկանում թե ոնց հայը կարող է լինել աթեիստ, անհավատ... Հիսուսի գոյության փոստերը շատ ավելի շատ են, քան թե Հուլիոս Կեսարի կամ Ա.Մակեդոնացու... Եթե ոչ մի փաստ էլ չլինի, ինքներդ ձեզ հարց տվեք, հոգու խորքում բոլորն էլ հավատում են... <<Երանի նրան, ով առանց տեսնելու է հավատում...>>

----------


## VisTolog

> Ես հավատում եմ Աստծո գոյությանը ու չեմ հասկանում թե ոնց հայը կարող է լինել աթեիստ, անհավատ... Հիսուսի գոյության փոստերը շատ ավելի շատ են, քան թե Հուլիոս Կեսարի կամ Ա.Մակեդոնացու... Եթե ոչ մի փաստ էլ չլինի, ինքներդ ձեզ հարց տվեք, հոգու խորքում բոլորն էլ հավատում են... <<Երանի նրան, ով առանց տեսնելու է հավատում...>>


Ի՞նչ է արել քո աստվածը քեզ համար: :Smile:

----------


## Arqimed

Ինձ և բոլորին կյանք է տվել:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ինձ և բոլորին կյանք է տվել:


Ես էլ կարամ կյանք տամ  :LOL:  Ես էլ ե՞մ աստված: :Jpit:

----------


## _Հրաչ_

> Ես էլ կարամ կյանք տամ  Ես էլ ե՞մ աստված:


Ստացվել ա՞ հեչ :Shok: 
Համ էլ մարդը լուրջ ա ասում :Xeloq:

----------


## Arqimed

խորհուրդ եմ տալիս Աստվածաշունչ կարդալ ու մի քիչ հավատ ունենալ :Angry2: ... Եթե դու Աստված ես, ուրեմն 2012թ.-ին հաստատ աշխարհի վերջն է գալու :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> խորհուրդ եմ տալիս Աստվածաշունչ կարդալ ու մի քիչ հավատ ունենալ... Եթե դու Աստված ես, ուրեմն 2012թ.-ին հաստատ աշխարհի վերջն է գալու


Եթե իմանամ, որ կհասկանամ այդ գաղտնագրված գիրքը, ուրեմն կկարդամ: :Smile: 

Ամեքս մեր աստվածն ենք: :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես էլ կարամ կյանք տամ  Ես էլ ե՞մ աստված:


Վիստ, դու կյանք չես կարա տաս, ամենաշատը մեծ-մեծ կարաս խոսաս ընկերոջ կամ մի աղջկա մոտ, թե քեզ համար կյանք կտամ:

----------

յոգի (23.05.2010)

----------


## Arqimed

Իսկ միթե դու քեզ այնքան ես թերագնահատում, որ չես կարող ետ գաղտնագրված գիրքը կարդաս ու հասկանաս, ես կամաչեի այդպիսի բան ասեի :Shok:

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ միթե դու քեզ այնքան ես թերագնահատում, որ չես կարող ետ գաղտնագրված գիրքը կարդաս ու հասկանաս, ես կամաչեի այդպիսի բան ասեի


Ցավում եմ, որ շատերը աստվածաշունչը կարդալով, այնտեղի ամբողջ գրածը ուղիղ իմաստով են հասկանում, ու շատ քչերն են, որ այդ գիրքը գոնե կիսով չափ հասկանում են: :Smile: 

Եթե գրված է, որ գալու է ոսկե դար, դա չի նշանակում որ ոսկե սարեր են առաջանալու...

----------

յոգի (23.05.2010)

----------


## Arqimed

Շինարարը շատ ճիշտ ասեց VisTolog ջան )

----------


## VisTolog

> Շինարարը շատ ճիշտ ասեց VisTolog ջան )


Շինարարը չգիտի թե ես ում համար կարող եմ իմ կյանքը տալ ու երևի չի էլ իմանա. կարևորը ես գիտեմ, որ իմ կյանքը կտամ ինձնից ավելի կարևոր ու «պետքական» մարդու համար:

----------


## Arqimed

Քո ասացները իրար հակասում են, նոր ասում էիր, թե Աստվածաշունչ չես կարդացել, թե որ իմանաս կհասկանաս, նոր կկարդաս, հիմա էլ ասում ես, թե շատերը ճիշտ չեն հասկանում այդ գիրքը: Հիմա դու կարդացել ես ու աթեիստ ես?

----------


## VisTolog

> Քո ասացները իրար հակասում են, նոր ասում էիր, թե Աստվածաշունչ չես կարդացել, թե որ իմանաս կհասկանաս, նոր կկարդաս, հիմա էլ ասում ես, թե շատերը ճիշտ չեն հասկանում այդ գիրքը: Հիմա դու կարդացել ես ու աթեիստ ես?


Այդպես եմ ասել, որովհետև գալիս են ու աստվածաշնչից մեջբերումներ անում. «երկնքից կրակ կթափվի, ոսկե դար կգա, դրախտ-դժողք կա..» և այլ ֆանտազիաներ, մինչդեռ համոզված եմ, որ դրանք լրիվ ուրիշ բան նկատի ունեն ու պետք չի անպայման աստվածաշունչ կարդալ, որպեսզի իմանալ թե նրանում գրված տողը ինչ է իրականում նշանակում, որովհետև երբ պետք լինի, դու դա կիմանաս..

Շատերը կարդում են, որովհետև «պետք է», ու մեծ մասն էլ սկսում է հավատալ, որ երկնքից անձրևի տեսքով կրակ կթափվի՝ աստծո կրակը:

----------

Leo Negri (23.05.2010), յոգի (23.05.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Քո ասացները իրար հակասում են, նոր ասում էիր, թե Աստվածաշունչ չես կարդացել, թե որ իմանաս կհասկանաս, նոր կկարդաս, հիմա էլ ասում ես, թե շատերը ճիշտ չեն հասկանում այդ գիրքը: *Հիմա դու կարդացել ես ու աթեիստ ես?*


Հիմա դու ուզում ես ասես, որ ով աստվածաշունչ ա կարդացել, աթեիստ չի՞ կարող լինել: 
Ես ինքս չեմ կարդացել, բայց շատերին գիտեմ, որ կարդացել են ու աթեիստ են: Ավելին, փոքր տարիքում, համարյա բոլոր երեխաները կարդում են մանկական աստվածաշունչ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ իրենք հավատացյալ են:

----------

Leo Negri (23.05.2010), Mephistopheles (23.05.2010)

----------


## Arqimed

Ամեն մարդ իրա ձևով է հասկանում Աստվածաշունչը, որովհետև այնտեղ գրված խեսքերը շատ խորն են ու ամեն մի բառ իրա թաքնված իմաստն ունի: Աստվածաշնչում պատահական ոչ մի տառ չկա գրված, ֆանտազիա չի կարող լինել, ամեն ինչ իրա բացատրությունն ունի: Շատերը պարզապես չեն ընկալում, թե ինչ է գրված, սխալ են հասկանում, բայց իրականում պետք է մենակ հավատաս, հավատաս ու շատ ուշադիր կարդաս: Ոմանց համար ուղղակի ավելի հեշտա ոչ կարդալ, ոչ էլ փորձել հասկանալ. ասում են չկա Աստված ու վերջ... ամենավատն էլ էնա, որ իրանք իրանցից գոհ հայտարարում են. <<Ես աթեիստ եմ>>, <<Ուր է ձեր Աստվածը?>>, <<Ինչ է տվել քո Աստվածը քեզ>>... ծիծաղելի է, մի քիչ էլ տխուր...

----------


## Arqimed

Արևհատիկ ջան, ես չեմ ասում ով կարդացելա, հավատացյալ է դարձել, ես խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ` որպես առաջին քայլ, ու ընկալել...

----------


## յոգի

> Իսկ միթե դու քեզ այնքան ես թերագնահատում, որ չես կարող ետ գաղտնագրված գիրքը կարդաս ու հասկանաս, ես կամաչեի այդպիսի բան ասեի


Ինչ կա ամաչելու, մարդը ճիշտա ասում, ին՞չ թերագնահատում... 
իսկ դու հասկացել էս՞ այդ գիրքը...

----------


## Arqimed

Չեմ կարող ասել թե ամբողջությամբ բացահայտել եմ Աստվածաշունչը, որովհետև նորից եմ ասում` ամեն բառ կարելի է տարբեր ձևով մեկնաբանել: Թերագնահատելն այն է, որ չի ուզում կարդա` ասելով, թե չի հասկանալու... ես եթե պետքա 1000 անգամ կկարդամ, որ իմ համար նոր բացահայտություններ անեմ ամեն անգամ կարդալուց... չգիտեի որ աթեիստներն էսքան շատ են :Shok:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ամեն մարդ իրա ձևով է հասկանում Աստվածաշունչը, որովհետև այնտեղ գրված խեսքերը շատ խորն են ու ամեն մի բառ իրա թաքնված իմաստն ունի: Աստվածաշնչում պատահական ոչ մի տառ չկա գրված, ֆանտազիա չի կարող լինել, ամեն ինչ իրա բացատրությունն ունի: Շատերը պարզապես չեն ընկալում, թե ինչ է գրված, սխալ են հասկանում, բայց իրականում պետք է մենակ հավատաս, հավատաս ու շատ ուշադիր կարդաս: Ոմանց համար ուղղակի ավելի հեշտա ոչ կարդալ, ոչ էլ փորձել հասկանալ. ասում են չկա Աստված ու վերջ... ամենավատն էլ էնա, որ իրանք իրանցից գոհ հայտարարում են. <<Ես աթեիստ եմ>>, <<Ուր է ձեր Աստվածը?>>, <<Ինչ է տվել քո Աստվածը քեզ>>... ծիծաղելի է, մի քիչ էլ տխուր...



*Ամեն մարդ իրա ձևով է հասկանում Աստվածաշունչը,*  - իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ ոչ մեկ չի կարող ասել, որ ինքը ճիշտ է
*այնտեղ գրված խեսքերը շատ խորն են ու ամեն մի բառ իրա թաքնված իմաստն ունի:*  - ես էլ եմ էտ ասում՝ չես կարող հասկանալ այդ թաքնված միտքը, որը դժվար թե կապ ունենա աստծո լինել-չլինելու հետ
*բայց իրականում պետք է մենակ հավատաս* - իսկ ինչի՞ն հավատալ է. ի՞նչ գիտես, որ այն աստվածը, ում դու հավատում ես, հենց նա է, ում պետք է հավատալ: Մի՞գուցե իրականում Բուդդան է մեր արարիչը: Ես հավատում եմ, ու իմ հավատքի ուժը ինչճոր բանի նկատմամբ ստիպել է, որ այն իրականանա: 
*ոմանց համար ուղղակի ավելի հեշտա ոչ կարդալ, ոչ էլ փորձել հասկանալ. ասում են չկա Աստված ու վերջ...*  - շաատ աթեիստներ կան, որոնք կարդացել են աստվածաշունչը: Նենց ես գրում, ոնցոր աստվածաշունչը դա աստծո «ինստռուկցիան» լինի՝ նրան օգտագործելու համար: :LOL:

----------

Skeptic (23.05.2010), յոգի (23.05.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Չեմ կարող ասել թե ամբողջությամբ բացահայտել եմ Աստվածաշունչը, որովհետև նորից եմ ասում` ամեն բառ կարելի է տարբեր ձևով մեկնաբանել: Թերագնահատելն այն է, որ չի ուզում կարդա` ասելով, թե չի հասկանալու... ես եթե պետքա 1000 անգամ կկարդամ, որ իմ համար նոր բացահայտություններ անեմ ամեն անգամ կարդալուց... չգիտեի որ աթեիստներն էսքան շատ են


Բա ինչի՞ 1000 անգամ չես կարդացել: Միգուցե արդեն այն արդեն բացահայտած լինեիր: Թե՞ ասում ես «ինչու հազար անգամ կարդամ, մեկա բան չեմ հասկանա ու ի զուր ժամանակ կծախսեմ»:

Ես հասկանալ ասելով մտավոր ունակությունները նկատի չունեի. մի՛ խառնի:

----------


## Arqimed

Աստված մեկնա ու մենակ Աստծուն պետքա հավատաս, ոչ թե քո ասած <<ԻՆՉԻՆ ՀԱՎԱՏԱԼ>>, ինչ կապ ունի այստեղ Բուդդան, եթե խոսքը հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու մասին է??? Ես գիտեմ, որ շատ աթեիստներ կարդացել են Սուրբ գիրքը, բայց նրանք սխալ են հասկացել, թաքնված մտքերը լռիվ ուրիշ կերպ են մեկնաբանել, կամ էլ պարզապես ասել են ֆանտազիա է ու վերջ: Եթե դու մի բան չես ուզում հասկանաս, չես հասկանա երբեք... <<ՀԱՎԱՏՈՒՄ ԵՄ, ՈՐ ՀԱՍԿԱՆԱՄ>>

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Աստված մեկնա ու մենակ Աստծուն պետքա հավատաս, ոչ թե քո ասած <<ԻՆՉԻՆ ՀԱՎԱՏԱԼ>>, ինչ կապ ունի այստեղ Բուդդան, եթե խոսքը հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու մասին է??? Ես գիտեմ, որ շատ աթեիստներ կարդացել են Սուրբ գիրքը, բայց նրանք սխալ են հասկացել, թաքնված մտքերը լռիվ ուրիշ կերպ են մեկնաբանել, կամ էլ պարզապես ասել են ֆանտազիա է ու վերջ:


Arqimed ջան, դու ասում ես, որ էդտեղ թաքնված մտքեր կան ու ամեն մարդ մի ձև ա հասկանում: Իսկ ինչի՞ ես համոզված, որ դու ճիշտ ես հասկացել, իսկ մյուսները՝ ոչ: Հնարավոր է, որ դու ես սխալ հասկացել:  :Pardon: 



> Եթե դու մի բան չես ուզում հասկանաս, չես հասկանա երբեք... <<ՀԱՎԱՏՈՒՄ ԵՄ, ՈՐ ՀԱՍԿԱՆԱՄ>>


Իսկ ես կարող եմ էսպես ասել. «Եթե ես ուզում եմ մի բան հասկանալ իմ ուզածով, ես էդպես էլ կհասկանամ»: Միգուցե դու ես ցանկացել, որ հասկանաս, որ ֆանտազիա չի ու տենց ես հասկացել  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> Աստված մեկնա ու մենակ Աստծուն պետքա հավատաս, ոչ թե քո ասած <<ԻՆՉԻՆ ՀԱՎԱՏԱԼ>>, ինչ կապ ունի այստեղ Բուդդան, եթե խոսքը հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու մասին է??? Ես գիտեմ, որ շատ աթեիստներ կարդացել են Սուրբ գիրքը, բայց նրանք սխալ են հասկացել, թաքնված մտքերը լռիվ ուրիշ կերպ են մեկնաբանել, կամ էլ պարզապես ասել են ֆանտազիա է ու վերջ: Եթե դու մի բան չես ուզում հասկանաս, չես հասկանա երբեք... <<ՀԱՎԱՏՈՒՄ ԵՄ, ՈՐ ՀԱՍԿԱՆԱՄ>>


Բայց խի՞ հավատամ: Չեմ հասկանում, էտ հարցի պատասխանը մարդկանց մոտ արգելափակվածա՞, դժվարա պատասխանել մի հարցի՝ «Խի՞ հավատամ աստծո գոյությանը»:

Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին աստվածա՞. եթե ապրեիր պարսկաստանում, ուրեմն պետքա Ալլահին հավատյիր, որովհետև այդպե՞ս է ընդունված:

Ես չեմ ասում, որ ֆանտազիա է, ես չեմ ուզում չհասկանամ այլ ՇԱՏ  եմ ուզում հասկանամ, բայց չեմ կարող, որովհետև պետք չի, որ մարդը հասկանա այնտեղի գրածները:




> Եթե դու մի բան չես ուզում հասկանաս, չես հասկանա երբեք...


Փոխարենը ես հասկացել եմ, որ եթե մի բան ցանկանում ես, դա լինում է, ու որ դրա մեջ միայն դու ես «մեղավոր»:

----------


## յոգի

> Չեմ կարող ասել թե ամբողջությամբ բացահայտել եմ Աստվածաշունչը, որովհետև նորից եմ ասում` ամեն բառ կարելի է տարբեր ձևով մեկնաբանել: Թերագնահատելն այն է, որ չի ուզում կարդա` ասելով, թե չի հասկանալու... ես եթե պետքա 1000 անգամ կկարդամ, որ իմ համար նոր բացահայտություններ անեմ ամեն անգամ կարդալուց... չգիտեի որ աթեիստներն էսքան շատ են


Աստծո խոսքը մեկնաբանել՞, դրա համար էլ հազար հատ աստվածաշունչ կա սաղ իրար հակասող և ամենը իրենը պնդող...
««_ չգիտեի որ աթեիստներն էսքան շատ են_»» եթե ինձ է վերաբերվում, ապա... ես աթեիստ չեմ, ոչ էլ հավատցյալ եմ, բայց Աստծուն ոչ թե հավատում եմ, այլ համոզված եմ և գիտակցում եմ...
Շատերը իրենց աթեիստ են համարում, որպեսզի չնկնեն ««հավատացյալ»» աթեիստների ճանկը... որը կարծում եմ ավելի ապահով է...

----------


## յոգի

> Աստված մեկնա ու մենակ Աստծուն պետքա հավատաս, ոչ թե քո ասած <<ԻՆՉԻՆ ՀԱՎԱՏԱԼ>>, ինչ կապ ունի այստեղ Բուդդան, եթե խոսքը հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու մասին է??? Ես գիտեմ, որ շատ աթեիստներ կարդացել են Սուրբ գիրքը, բայց նրանք սխալ են հասկացել, թաքնված մտքերը լռիվ ուրիշ կերպ են մեկնաբանել, կամ էլ պարզապես ասել են ֆանտազիա է ու վերջ: Եթե դու մի բան չես ուզում հասկանաս, չես հասկանա երբեք... <<ՀԱՎԱՏՈՒՄ ԵՄ, ՈՐ ՀԱՍԿԱՆԱՄ>>


Թեման ««* հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու մասին է*???»» է՞ թե աստծուն հավատալու... ին՞չ կապ ունի այստեղ  հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին...
Չգիտեիր՞ որ Բուդհան Նույն Աստվածն է...

----------


## Mephistopheles

Աստծո նկատմամբ հավատքը որևէ հարցի լուծում չի տալիս… այսինքն հավատալով աստծուն որևէ պատասխանատվություն քո կամ շրջապատի վրայից չի վերանում… աստված որևէ գործնական միջամտություն չունի մարդկանց կյանքում և բնության մեջ… նրա միջամտությունն այնքանով է որքանով որ մենք նրան վերագրում ենք… համաձայնվեք որ աստծուց խնդրելը, պահանջելը, աղաչել-պաղատելը, սպասելը գործնականորեն որևէ ազդեցություն չունի իրադարցությունների ընթացքի վրա եթե մարդն ինքը որևէ բան չի ձեռնարկելու…

…այսինքն եթե իրականությունն ընդունենք մի մաթեմաթիկական հավասարում և աստծուն հավասարման անդամներից մեկը, ապա հանելով աստծուն հավասարումից, հացասարությունը դրանից չի փոխվի…

… ես հավատացյալների դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ, բայց երբ վատություն չանելու, չգողանալու, չսպանելու պատճառը զուտ այն է որ աստված է այդպես ասել, ապա այդ մարդկանց լավ մարդ անվանելը դժվար է… դրա համար շատ ավելի լուրջ պատճառներ կան…

----------

Leo Negri (23.05.2010), Skeptic (23.05.2010), VisTolog (23.05.2010), Արևհատիկ (23.05.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Չգիտեիր՞ որ Բուդհան Նույն Աստվածն է...


Յոգի, հասկանում եմ, որ փորձում ես քեզ դնես նենց թունդ հինդու մշակույթի գիտակի տեղ, բայց միգուցե գոնե բուդդիզմը չաղավաղես?

----------

յոգի (23.05.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Աստված մեկնա ու մենակ Աստծուն պետքա հավատաս, ոչ թե քո ասած <<ԻՆՉԻՆ ՀԱՎԱՏԱԼ>>, ինչ կապ ունի այստեղ Բուդդան, եթե խոսքը հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու մասին է??? Ես գիտեմ, որ շատ աթեիստներ կարդացել են Սուրբ գիրքը, բայց նրանք սխալ են հասկացել, թաքնված մտքերը լռիվ ուրիշ կերպ են մեկնաբանել, կամ էլ պարզապես ասել են ֆանտազիա է ու վերջ: Եթե դու մի բան չես ուզում հասկանաս, չես հասկանա երբեք... <<ՀԱՎԱՏՈՒՄ ԵՄ, ՈՐ ՀԱՍԿԱՆԱՄ>>


Արքիմեդ ուրեմն Աստվածաշունչը չունի թաքնված մքտեր, այն շատ պարզ է գրված, իսկ այն մարդիկ ովքեր, ասում են Աստվածաշունչը շատ բարդ է և ունի թաքնված անհասկանալի արտահայտություններ ուրեմն այդ մարդիկ փարձում են բարձրացնել Աստվածաշնչի արժեքը, փորձելով այն սարքել ինչ որ շատ բարդ գրականություն, որը իրականում այդպես չէ, այն հասանելի է ցանկացած նորմալ բանական էակին, եթե այդպես չլիներ ուրեմն համոզված եղիր, որ Քրիստոնեությունը երբեք չէր տարածվի :Wink:

----------

յոգի (23.05.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արքիմեդ ուրեմն Աստվածաշունչը չունի թաքնված մքտեր, այն շատ պարզ է գրված, իսկ այն մարդիկ ովքեր, ասում են Աստվածաշունչը շատ բարդ է և ունի թաքնված անհասկանալի արտահայտություններ ուրեմն այդ մարդիկ փարձում են բարձրացնել Աստվածաշնչի արժեքը, փորձելով այն սարքել ինչ որ շատ բարդ գրականություն, որը իրականում այդպես չէ, այն հասանելի է ցանկացած նորմալ բանական էակին, եթե այդպես չլիներ ուրեմն համոզված եղիր, որ Քրիստոնեությունը երբեք չէր տարածվի


Բարդ գիրք չի, բայց մարդիկ նույն ձև չեն հասկանում… եթե նույն ձևի հասկանային, ապա պետք է լիներ *մի* քրիստոնեություն, բայց դե տեսնում ես թե ինչքան շատ են… էլ չհաշված աղանդները… աստվածաշունչը դա պատմությունների հավաքածու է որը մեզ է հասել բավականին աղավաղված տեսքով, այն աստիճան որ դրանք երբեմն անիմաստ են ու անհասկանալի…

----------

Skeptic (23.05.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Բարդ գիրք չի, բայց մարդիկ նույն ձև չեն հասկանում…


Մարք Թվենը ասում էր, որ իրան մտահոգում են որ թե Աստվածաշնչի էն տեղերը, որոնք ինքը չի հասկացել, այլ էն տեղերը, որոնք հասկացելա: Խելոք մարդ էր, գիտեր ինչ էր ասում:

----------

Mephistopheles (23.05.2010), Skeptic (23.05.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Բարդ գիրք չի, բայց մարդիկ նույն ձև չեն հասկանում… եթե նույն ձևի հասկանային, ապա պետք է լիներ *մի* քրիստոնեություն, բայց դե տեսնում ես թե ինչքան շատ են… էլ չհաշված աղանդները… աստվածաշունչը դա պատմությունների հավաքածու է որը մեզ է հասել բավականին աղավաղված տեսքով, այն աստիճան որ դրանք երբեմն անիմաստ են ու անհասկանալի…


Մարդիկ հասկանում են այնպես ինչպես իրենց ձեռք է տալիս, այսինքն վերցնում եմ մի նախադասությունը, որ իրականում շատ պարզ միտք է արտահայտում ու սկսում են էտ նախադասության վրա փիլիսոփայել, Աստված էս ասաց, Աստված էն ասաց:Աստված ասաց մի սպանիր, ոնց ուզում ես ֆռռացրու մեկա ասելա մի սպանիր:

----------


## Gayl

> Մարք Թվենը ասում էր, որ իրան մտահոգում են որ թե Աստվածաշնչի էն տեղերը, որոնք ինքը չի հասկացել, այլ էն տեղերը, որոնք հասկացելա: Խելոք մարդ էր, գիտեր ինչ էր ասում:


Վոլտերն էլ ասում էր «իձի գրողի ծոցը հարգելի Աստվածաշունչը», ինքն էլ էր խելոք մարդ, բայց ես թքած ունեմ իրա կարծիքի վրա:

----------

Շինարար (23.05.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Յոգի, հասկանում եմ, որ փորձում ես քեզ դնես նենց թունդ հինդու մշակույթի գիտակի տեղ, բայց միգուցե գոնե բուդդիզմը չաղավաղես?


Լեո սխալ ես հասկանում և սխալ մեկնաբանություն ես տալիս, համոզված է՞ս որ աղավաղում եմ, նշանակում է, որ դու թունդ ամեն ինչ գիտես և փորձում ես քեզ թուն դատավորի տեղ դնես...
Բուդիզմի համար մի անհանգստացի, իմ ««աղավաղումները»» գոնե քո վրա չի ազդի...

----------

Gayl (23.05.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վոլտերն էլ ասում էր «իձի գրողի ծոցը հարգելի Աստվածաշունչը», ինքն էլ էր խելոք մարդ, բայց ես թքած ունեմ իրա կարծիքի վրա:


Կարաս թքած ունենաս Գայլ ջան, բայց Վոլտերը փիլիսոփայական միտքն առաջ մղեց, իսկ աստվածաշունչը դարեր շարունակ խոչընդոտում էր քաղաքակրթության առաջընթացը… գիրքը չէ այլ նրա հետևորդները… այդ գրքի խաթր շատ մարդ կրակի վրա այրվեց ու սպանվեց…

----------

Leo Negri (23.05.2010), Skeptic (23.05.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Կարաս թքած ունենաս Գայլ ջան, բայց Վոլտերը փիլիսոփայական միտքն առաջ մղեց, իսկ աստվածաշունչը դարեր շարունակ խոչընդոտում էր քաղաքակրթության առաջընթացը… գիրքը չէ այլ նրա հետևորդները… այդ գրքի խաթր շատ մարդ կրակի վրա այրվեց ու սպանվեց…


Ճիշտս ես ասում և երկրորդ կարծիք չկա, ասածս էն էր, որ ես ոչ թե Վոլտերի կամ Տվենի ասածների հիման վրա եմ կարծիք կազմել այլ Աստվածաշունչ կարդալով և ունեմ իմ սեփական դատողությունները, թե չէ որ այդպես վերցնենք 1000 մտածող հերաների Աստծոն հավատացել է, որ չի նշանակում, որ ես կամ դու նույնպես պետք է հավատանք :Wink:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Լեո սխալ ես հասկանում և սխալ մեկնաբանություն ես տալիս, համոզված է՞ս որ աղավաղում եմ, նշանակում է, որ դու թունդ ամեն ինչ գիտես և փորձում ես քեզ թուն դատավորի տեղ դնես...
> Բուդիզմի համար մի անհանգստացի, իմ ««աղավաղումները»» գոնե քո վրա չի ազդի...


Համոզված եմ, որ աղավաղում ես:
Ապացուցի որ սխալ եմ: Առաջարկում եմ քեզ ցանկացած, ըստ քո հայեցողության, տհերավադայի դասական /ու ամենահին/ բուդդիստական ավանդույթի կանոնիկ տեքստերից մեջբերում անել /ներառյալ Գաուտամայի խոսքերը/, որտեղ ասվի, որ Բուդդան աստվածա:
Հակառակ դեպքում խնդրում եմ չգրել բաներից, որոնց մասին գիտելիք չունես:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Վոլտերն էլ ասում էր «իձի գրողի ծոցը հարգելի Աստվածաշունչը», ինքն էլ էր խելոք մարդ, բայց ես թքած ունեմ իրա կարծիքի վրա:


Ես վստահ եմ, Վոլտերն էլ թքած ունի քո կարծիքի վրա: Կունենար, եթե սաղ լիներ:

----------


## Gayl

> Համոզված եմ, որ աղավաղում ես:
> Ապացուցի որ սխալ եմ: Առաջարկում եմ քեզ ցանկացած, ըստ քո հայեցողության, տհերավադայի դասական /ու ամենահին/ բուդդիստական ավանդույթի կանոնիկ տեքստերից մեջբերում անել /ներառյալ Գաուտամայի խոսքերը/, որտեղ ասվի, որ Բուդդան աստվածա:
> Հակառակ դեպքում խնդրում եմ չգրել բաներից, որոնց մասին գիտելիք չունես:


Եթե կարելի է ընդամենը մեկ բան ասեմ:
Եթե ինքդ մարդուն մեղադրում ես աղավաղման մեջ ուրեմն ինքդ էլ պետք է ապացուցես, դե եթե ես Պողոսին մեղադրում եմ գողության մեջ ուրեմն պետք է ապացուցեմ, որ գող է, ոչ թե ասեմ ապացուցիր որ գող չես:
Կարծում եմ այս պարագայում շուստրավատ լինելը տեղին չէ, բոլորս էլ կարդում ենք և կարծիքներ ենք կազմում, կարծում եմ կսպասեմ ասածներիդ ապացույցին:

----------


## յոգի

> Աստծո նկատմամբ հավատքը որևէ հարցի լուծում չի տալիս… այսինքն հավատալով աստծուն որևէ պատասխանատվություն քո կամ շրջապատի վրայից չի վերանում… աստված որևէ գործնական միջամտություն չունի մարդկանց կյանքում և բնության մեջ… նրա միջամտությունն այնքանով է որքանով որ մենք նրան վերագրում ենք… համաձայնվեք որ աստծուց խնդրելը, պահանջելը, աղաչել-պաղատելը, սպասելը գործնականորեն որևէ ազդեցություն չունի իրադարցությունների ընթացքի վրա եթե մարդն ինքը որևէ բան չի ձեռնարկելու…
> 
> …այսինքն եթե իրականությունն ընդունենք մի մաթեմաթիկական հավասարում և աստծուն հավասարման անդամներից մեկը, ապա հանելով աստծուն հավասարումից, հացասարությունը դրանից չի փոխվի…
> 
> … ես հավատացյալների դեմ ոչինչ չունեմ, բայց երբ վատություն չանելու, չգողանալու, չսպանելու պատճառը զուտ այն է որ աստված է այդպես ասել, ապա այդ մարդկանց լավ մարդ անվանելը դժվար է… դրա համար շատ ավելի լուրջ պատճառներ կան…


Հավատը շատ հարցերի լուծում է տալիս և շատ  պատասխանատվություն քո կամ շրջապատի վրայից կարող է վերանա, նայած ով և ինչի է հավատում...
««աստված որևէ գործնական միջամտություն չունի մարդկանց կյանքում և բնության մեջ…»» չունի՞ ասում ես, այդ դեպքում ո՞վ է պահպանում բնության մեջ կատարվող գործողությունները, արևի, լուսնի, տարվա եղանակների, անձրևների և մնացածի, կարողա՞ պատահականություն է, ո՞վ է հսկում այս ամենին ինչը գոյություն ունի, ին՞չ ուժի շնորհիվ է գործում ամեն ինչ, հա պարզ է, որ գիտնականները դեռ չեն կարողացել դա հայտնաբերել և աստվածաշունչն էլ գիտական պատասխան չի տալիս այդ մասի, դա չի կարող հերքել Աստծո գոյությունը...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ճիշտս ես ասում և երկրորդ կարծիք չկա, ասածս էն էր, որ ես ոչ թե Վոլտերի կամ Տվենի ասածների հիման վրա եմ կարծիք կազմել այլ Աստվածաշունչ կարդալով և ունեմ իմ սեփական դատողությունները, թե չէ որ այդպես վերցնենք *1000 մտածող հերաների Աստծոն հավատացել է*, որ չի նշանակում, որ ես կամ դու նույնպես պետք է հավատանք


Գայլ ջան, այնպիսի մարդիկ ինչպիսին են Վոլտերն ու Մարկ Տվենը կարող են կարծիք ստեղծել աստվածաշնչի մասին ու դրանում վատ բան չկա (եթե կուրորեն չես հետևում)… պրոբլեմը նրանում է որ աստվածաշունչն է սկսում կարծիքներ ստեղծել մնացած բաների մասին, այսինքն աստվածաշնչի հիման վրա են մարդիկ սկսում կարծիքներ կազմել… սա է վտանգավորը…

----------


## Gayl

> Ես վստահ եմ, Վոլտերն էլ թքած ունի քո կարծիքի վրա: Կունենար, եթե սաղ լիներ:


Ասենք Վոլտերն էլ քո կարծիքի վրա թքած ունի, բայց քո ասածը իմ ասածի հետ հեչ կապ չուներ կարայիր հանգիստ վերջում ավելացնեիր «այ քեզ հիմար նապաստակ»: Կամ  էտ որտեղի՞ց ես վստահ, Վոլտերի հետ ընկերություն ես արե՞լ:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Եթե ինքդ մարդուն մեղադրում ես աղավաղման մեջ ուրեմն ինքդ էլ պետք է ապացուցես, դե եթե ես Պողոսին մեղադրում եմ գողության մեջ ուրեմն պետք է ապացուցեմ, որ գող է, ոչ թե ասեմ ապացուցիր որ գող չես:


Խնդրեմ:




> One popular misconception of Buddhism must be dismissed at this point. This is view that the Buddha is some kind of God figure. In the Theravada tradition the Buddha is regarded as a supremely enlightened human teacher who has come to his last birth in samsara (the Buddhist cycle of existence). Even Mahayana traditions which tend to think in terms of transcendental Buddhas do not directly make a claim for Buddha as God. Thus the Buddha cannot be considered as playing a God-like role in Buddhism. - Statement made to a Multi-religious Seminar by Dr V. A. Gunasekara


Միջազգային կրոնական սեմինար, դոկտորի գիտական կոչում ունեցող ու բուդդիզմ դավանող մարդու կարծիք:




> Կարծում եմ այս պարագայում շուստրավատ լինելը տեղին չէ, բոլորս էլ կարդում ենք և կարծիքներ ենք կազմում, կարծում եմ կսպասեմ ասածներիդ ապացույցին:


Կարծում եմ շուստրավատ բառի օգտագործումը տեղին չի: Օգտագործի էդ բառը ձեր բակում, ոչ թե անծանոթ մարդկանց հետ:
Եթե Պողոսը պնդումա, որ Մարտիրոսը գողա, Պետրոսը չի, որ պիտի ապացուցի, որ Պողոսը սուտասանա: 
Յոգին պնդումա, որ Բուդդան աստվածա: Ես չեմ, որ պիտի ապացուցեմ, որ յոգին սուտա ասում: Յոգին պիտի ապացուցի իրա ճշտությունը:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ասենք Վոլտերն էլ քո կարծիքի վրա թքած ունի, բայց քո ասածը իմ ասածի հետ հեչ կապ չուներ կարայիր հանգիստ վերջում ավելացնեիր «այ քեզ հիմար նապաստակ»: Կամ էտ որտեղի՞ց ես վստահ, Վոլտերի հետ ընկերություն ես արե՞լ:


Կապ ուներ, որ մարդու կարծիքի վրա ուրիշ մարդկանց թքած ունենալը չի, որ էդ մարդու կարծիքը այս կամ այն պարագայում արժեքավորա դարձնում:

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան, այնպիսի մարդիկ ինչպիսին են Վոլտերն ու Մարկ Տվենը կարող են կարծիք ստեղծել աստվածաշնչի մասին ու դրանում վատ բան չկա (եթե կուրորեն չես հետևում)… պրոբլեմը նրանում է որ աստվածաշունչն է սկսում կարծիքներ ստեղծել մնացած բաների մասին, այսինքն աստվածաշնչի հիման վրա են մարդիկ սկսում կարծիքներ կազմել… սա է վտանգավորը…


Իհարկե վատ չի, եթե տեղին ես մեջբերումդ անում, թե չէ ապեր տեղի անտեղի մեջբերումներում ինչ են ուզում ասեն էտ էլ իրանք կիմանան:

----------


## Gayl

> Խնդրեմ:
> 
> 
> 
> Միջազգային կրոնական սեմինար, դոկտորի գիտական կոչում ունեցող ու բուդդիզմ դավանող մարդու կարծիք:
> 
> 
> 
> Կարծում եմ շուստրավատ բառի օգտագորշումը տեղին չի: Օգտագործի էդ բառը ձեր բակում, ոչ թե անծանոթ մարդկանց հետ:
> ...


Որ գրածդ ռուսերեն լիներ կարողա հասկանայի ինչա գրված:
Արի դու ինձ մի ասա թե ես քո հետ խոսալուց ինչ բառեր օգտագործեմ:
Ուրեմն տես նորմալ մարդիկ ինչպես են վարվում.
Եթե կարծիք են լսում և մտածում են, որ դա այդքան էլ ճիշտ չի ապա հիմնավոր կերպով փորձում են ապացուցել տվյալ անձի սխալ լինելը, իսկ հետո սպասում տվյալ անձի պատասխանին, թե չէ կարողա անունդ հարցնեմ ասես Գարիկ ու ես առանց հիմնավոր պատճառի ասեմ դե ապացուցի: Հույս ունեմ դեռ կկրադանք Յոգիի ապացույցը, եթե իհարկե ասես թե ինչու է աղավաղում, իսկ մինչ այդ խնդրում եմ Յոգիին, որ ոչ մի ապացույց էլ չներկայացնի, ի դեպ չեմ էլ կասկածում, որ ասածներին տեր է:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Որ գրածդ ռուսերեն լիներ կարողա հասկանայի ինչա գրված:


Գրածա, կարճ ասած, որ բուդդիզմում գերագույն աստված չկա:




> Արի դու ինձ մի ասա թե ես քո հետ խոսալուց ինչ բառեր օգտագործեմ:


Տեղիք էղած դեպքում կասեմ, ու դու չես, որ որոշում ես ում անտեղի ինչ ասես:




> Եթե կարծիք են լսում և մտածում են, որ դա այդքան էլ ճիշտ չի ապա հիմնավոր կերպով փորձում են ապացուցել տվյալ անձի սխալ լինելը, իսկ հետո սպասում տվյալ անձի պատասխանին, թե չէ կարողա անունդ հարցնեմ ասես Գարիկ ու ես առանց հիմնավոր պատճառի ասեմ դե ապացուցի: Հույս ունեմ դեռ կկրադանք Յոգիի ապացույցը, եթե իհարկե ասես թե ինչու է աղավաղում, իսկ մինչ այդ խնդրում եմ Յոգիին, որ ոչ մի ապացույց էլ չներկայացնի, ի դեպ չեմ էլ կասկածում, որ ասածներին տեր է:


Առաջինը պնդելա յոգին, իրան ոչ մեկ չի հարցրել բուդդան աստվածա թե չէ: Ինքնել պիտի ապացուցի:
Իրա ապացույցը չենք կարդա, բուդդիստական տեքստերում տենց բան գրած չկա:
Մի էլ կասկածի` էդ ինձ նուրբ ասած չի հետաքրքրում:

Հետագա շփումը` արի սքայփով: Թե չէ նկատողությունա, բանա:

----------


## Gayl

> Կապ ուներ, որ մարդու կարծիքի վրա ուրիշ մարդկանց թքած ունենալը չի, որ էդ մարդու կարծիքը այս կամ այն պարագայում արժեքավորա դարձնում:


Իսկ ո՞վ այդպիսի բան ասաց :LOL:  :LOL: , ապեր գրածներիս իմաստը չես ընկալու՞մ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հավատը շատ հարցերի լուծում է տալիս և շատ  պատասխանատվություն քո կամ շրջապատի վրայից կարող է վերանա, նայած ով և ինչի է հավատում...
> ««աստված որևէ գործնական միջամտություն չունի մարդկանց կյանքում և բնության մեջ…»» չունի՞ ասում ես, այդ դեպքում ո՞վ է պահպանում բնության մեջ կատարվող *գործողությունները, արևի, լուսնի, տարվա եղանակների, անձրևների և մնացածի, կարողա՞ պատահականություն է, ո՞վ է հսկում այս ամենին ինչը գոյություն ունի, ին՞չ ուժի շնորհիվ է գործում ամեն ինչ,* հա պարզ է, որ գիտնականները դեռ չեն կարողացել դա հայտնաբերել և աստվածաշունչն էլ գիտական պատասխան չի տալիս այդ մասի, դա չի կարող հերքել Աստծո գոյությունը...


ո՞ր հարցին է լուծում տալիս Յոգի ջան, կամ այդ ի՞նչ աստծո պիտի հավատաս որ քո վրայից պատասխանատվությունը վերցնի… քո ասած երևույթների պատասխանները կան ու դա գիտությունն է տալիս, շատ ծավալուն բացատրություններ են և չեմ կարող անդրադառնալ, բայց կան բոլորի բացատրություններն էլ, իսկ եթե որոշ հարցերի բացատրություններ չկան ապա դա չի նշանակում որ չունեն բացատրություն կամ աստծո գործն է … եթե մի երևույթի պատասխանը չկա դա ավտոմատիկ աստծո գոյության ապացույց չի… իսկ գիտության նպատակը աստծո գոյությունը ժխտելը չի ոչ էլ հաստատելը, գիտությունը բացատրություն է տալիս, հավատքը ոչ… հավատքն ինքնին նշանակում է փաստի-բացատրության բացակայություն… կարող ես հավատալ մի բանի որի ապացույցը չկա (դրա համար էլ հավատում ես) իսկ եթե կա ապացույց, ապա հավատաս-չհավատաս այդպես է, այսինքն հավատքն արդեն անիմաստ է 

… Յոգի ջան, բնությունը ոչ ոք չի վերահսկում… այո կան ուժեր որոնք մոլորակներն ու տիզերքներն իրար նկատմամբ որոշակի բալանսի մեջ են պահում (մեր տեսանկյունից) բայց չարժի այդ ուժերին պաշտել, դա բանական ուժ չի ու որևէ նպատակ չունի… աստվածաշնչում այդ ուժերի մասին չի գրված… եթե ուզում ես այդ ուժերի մասին իմանալ պետք է դիմես աստղաֆիզիկային կամ ընդհանրապես գիտությանը (ներառյալ մաթեմատիկա), բարեբախտաբար դրա բացատրություններն էլ է գիտությունը տալիս…

----------

Skeptic (23.05.2010), յոգի (23.05.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Համոզված եմ, որ աղավաղում ես:
> Ապացուցի որ սխալ եմ: Առաջարկում եմ քեզ ցանկացած, ըստ քո հայեցողության, տհերավադայի դասական /ու ամենահին/ բուդդիստական ավանդույթի կանոնիկ տեքստերից մեջբերում անել /ներառյալ Գաուտամայի խոսքերը/, որտեղ ասվի, որ Բուդդան աստվածա:
> Հակառակ դեպքում խնդրում եմ չգրել բաներից, որոնց մասին գիտելիք չունես:


Գիտես՞ խի էս «համոզված», որովհետև ««շաատ»» կարդացած էս և շաատ բան գիտես, որն էլ խանգառում է հասկկանալ թե մեզանից որս է աղղավաղում...
Ապացույց էս ուզում՞, ասեմ, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddha_...atar_of_Vishnu http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buddha_...atar_of_Vishnu

                                            nindasi yaj~na-vidher ahaha shruti-jAtam
                                            sadaya-hR^idaya darshita-pashu-ghAtam |
                                            keshava dhR^ita-buddha-sharIra
                                            jaya jagad-Isha hare ||13||      
Վեդաներում ասվում է, որ Բուդհան 10 ավատարաներից 9-րդ... Տաս ավատարաններն են՛ Մատսյա, Կուրմա, Վարահա, Նարասիմհա, Վամանա, Պարաշուրամա, Ռամա, Կրիշնա-Բալառամա, Բուդհա և Կալկի:
««mohanārthaṃ dānavānāṃ bālarūpī pathi-sthitaḥ । putraṃ taṃ kalpayām āsa mūḍha-buddhir jinaḥ svayam ॥
tataḥ saṃmohayām āsa jinādyān asurāṃśakān । bhagavān vāgbhir ugrābhir ahiṃsā-vācibhir hariḥ ॥
—attributed to Brahmanda Purana, quoted in Bhāgavatatātparya by Madhva, 1.3.28
Translation: To delude the demons, he [Lord Buddha] stood on the path in the form of a child. The foolish Jina (a demon), imagined him to be his son. Thus the lord Sri Hari [as avatara-buddha] expertly deluded Jina and other demons by his strong words of non-violence.

In the Bhagavata Purana Buddha is said to have taken birth to restore the devas to power:

tataḥ kalau sampravṛtte sammohāya sura-dviṣām ।
buddho nāmnāñjana-sutaḥ kīkaṭeṣu bhaviṣyati ॥
—srimad-bhagavatam 1.3.24
Translation: Then, in the beginning of Kali-yuga, for the purpose of confusing the enemies of the devas, [he] will become the son of Anjana, Buddha by name, in the Kīkaṭas.[12]

In many Puranas, the Buddha is described as an incarnation of Vishnu who incarnated in order to delude either demons or mankind away from the Vedic dharma. The Bhavishya Purana contains the following:

At this time, reminded of the Kali Age, the god Vishnu became born as Gautama, the Shakyamuni, and taught the Buddhist dharma for ten years. Then Shuddodana ruled for twenty years, and Shakyasimha for twenty. At the first stage of the Kali Age, the path of the Vedas was destroyed and all men became Buddhists. Those who sought refuge with Vishnu were deluded.[17]
Տես, որ չեմ աղավաղում, այլ վեդաներում է ասված... այդքան էլ ճիշտ չի, որ գիտակի տեղ էս քեզ դրել ու ուրիշներին էլ աղավաղող էս համարում...
Բուդհան ինքը երբեք չի ասել թե նա աստված է եղել, բայց նրա մասին վեդաներում է ասված, մինչ նրա ծնունդը...
 Ես չեմ պարծենում թե ««Հակառակ դեպքում խնդրում եմ չգրել բաներից, որոնց մասին գիտելիք չունես:»» գիտելիք ունեմ... մնացածը երևի պարզ է...
Մենակ ինձ է՞ս արգելում գրել, լիքը կան վափշե անկապություններ են գրում, նրանց մասին՞ ինչ կասես...

----------


## Leo Negri

> Վեդաներում ասվում է,


Վեդաները շատ բան են ասում: Իրանք բուդդիստական տեքստ չեն:
Բհագավատա Պուրանան նույնպես բուդդիստական տեքստ չի: Էրկուսի որոշ դրույթներ էլ ժխտվում են բուդդիզմի գրեթե բոլոր ավանդույթների կողմից:
Նույն ձև կարաիր ինչոր կողմնակի գրքից մեջբերում անեիր:

Քո գիտելիքը ոչ մի ձևով կապված չի թե Բուդդայի, թե բուդդիզմի հետ:
Բուդդան երբեք չի ասել, որ ինքը աստվածա էղել: Բուդդիստները իրան աստված չեն համարում: 
Այսինքն Բուդդային համարելով սուբյեկտիվ տեսակետից աստված, օբյեկտիվորեն նպատակաուղղված գովազդում ես սեփական կրոնական տեքստերը, սեփական կրոնական ուղղությունը, աղավաղում ես բուդդիզմի տեսությունները, ու օբյեկտիվ տեսանկյունից սեփական կրոնը գովազդելու համար ստում ես, Բուդդային աստված անվանելով:




> Մենակ ինձ է՞ս արգելում գրել, լիքը կան վափշե անկապություններ են գրում, նրանց մասին՞ ինչ կասես...


Ես քեզ չեմ արգելում, ընդհակառակը, խնդրում եմ: Ուշադիր կարդա:
Սաղ անկապություն գրողների հետևից որ մարդ ընկնի, ուրիշ բանի ժամանակ չի ունենա:

----------


## Շինարար

> Բուդդան երբեք չի ասել


Շարունակությունը չեմ մեջբերել, որովհետև էական չի: Իսկ ի՞նչ գիտես: Գուցե ասել է: Նման դեպքերում կոմպետենտ մարդիկ ասում են. «Ինձ երբևէ չի հանդիպել որևէ տեքստ…» կամ գոնե «Որևէ տեքստ չկա…»: Սովորեք քաղաքակիրթ բանավիճել:

----------

Gayl (23.05.2010), յոգի (23.05.2010)

----------


## յոգի

> Գրածա, կարճ ասած, որ բուդդիզմում գերագույն աստված չկա:
> 
> 
> 
> Տեղիք էղած դեպքում կասեմ, ու դու չես, որ որոշում ես ում անտեղի ինչ ասես:
> 
> 
> 
> Առաջինը պնդելա յոգին, իրան ոչ մեկ չի հարցրել բուդդան աստվածա թե չէ: Ինքնել պիտի ապացուցի:
> ...


Իհարկե բուդիզմում գերագույն աստված չկա, որտեղից՞ , երբ Բուդհան ինքը հերքեց Աստծու գաղափարը, որը նպատակ ուներ...
Բուդիզմը մաքուր աթեիստական գաղափար է, որտեղ չկա ոչ հոգու ոչ էլ աստծու գաղափարը, կարճ ասած Բուդհան իր հետևորդներին ճիշտ ուղղու վրա դնելու համար նրանց ««խաբեց»», բայց տարորինակ էր, որ չհերքեց կարմայի օրենքը, սամսարան և Նիրվանան, եթե Իր ասելով չկա հոգի, որը Նա է ասել, նաև նյութական տիեզերքը, մարդիք և ամեն ինչ պատահականության արդյունք է և ամեն ինչ նյութից է բաղկացած, ապա ինչն է ենթարկվում ռեինկառնացիայի, ում վրա է ազդում սամսարան (ծննդի և մահվան շրջապտույտ) և ո՞վ է հասնում Նիրվանայի...
««Յոգին պնդումա, որ Բուդդան աստվածա: Ես չեմ, որ պիտի ապացուցեմ, որ յոգին սուտա ասում: Յոգին պիտի ապացուցի իրա ճշտությունը: »»
յոգին չի պնդում եղբայր, հանգստացի, վեդաներն են պնդում... յոգին չի, որ սուտա ասում, այլ Բուդհան է ստում, դու էլ հավատում էս...

----------


## յոգի

> Վեդաները շատ բան են ասում: Իրանք բուդդիստական տեքստ չեն:
> Բհագավատա Պուրանան նույնպես բուդդիստական տեքստ չի: Էրկուսի որոշ դրույթներ էլ ժխտվում են բուդդիզմի գրեթե բոլոր ավանդույթների կողմից:
> Նույն ձև կարաիր ինչոր կողմնակի գրքից մեջբերում անեիր:
> 
> Քո գիտելիքը ոչ մի ձևով կապված չի թե Բուդդայի, թե բուդդիզմի հետ:
> Բուդդան երբեք չի ասել, որ ինքը աստվածա էղել: Բուդդիստները իրան աստված չեն համարում: 
> Այսինքն Բուդդային համարելով սուբյեկտիվ տեսակետից աստված, օբյեկտիվորեն նպատակաուղղված գովազդում ես սեփական կրոնական տեքստերը, սեփական կրոնական ուղղությունը, աղավաղում ես բուդդիզմի տեսությունները, ու օբյեկտիվ տեսանկյունից սեփական կրոնը գովազդելու համար ստում ես, Բուդդային աստված անվանելով:
> 
> 
> ...


 Բուդհան էլ է շատ բան ասում, հետո ինչ...
Իհարկե  բուդդիստական տեքստ չեն, չեր էլ կարող լինել, որովհետև Բուդհան ««հերքեց»» վեդաների մի մասը, նույնպես պատճառ կար, հաստատելով Ահիմսան, որովհետև այսպես կոչված ««Քրմերը»» վեդաների անունից կենդանիների զոհաբերություններ էին կատարում և վերծել էին սպանդանոցների և Բուդհան հերքեց վեդաների այդ մասը, հետն էլ հերքեց Աստծո գոյությունը...
Սեփական՞ ասում էս, դու էլ բուդիստ էս և պաշտպանում էս... կստեի եթե իմ կողմից ասեի, բայց վերևում տեսար տէքստերը վեդաներից, որոնք մինչև Բուդհայի հայտնություն են գրված եղել...
Եթե չգիտես մի բան լավ կանես զերծ մնաս մարդկանց ստախոս համարելուց... հետո ես սեփական կրոն չունեմ, դեռ չեմ ստեղծել, ժամանակը չի դեռ :Wink:

----------


## յոգի

> ո՞ր հարցին է լուծում տալիս Յոգի ջան, կամ այդ ի՞նչ աստծո պիտի հավատաս որ քո վրայից պատասխանատվությունը վերցնի… քո ասած երևույթների պատասխանները կան ու դա գիտությունն է տալիս, շատ ծավալուն բացատրություններ են և չեմ կարող անդրադառնալ, բայց կան բոլորի բացատրություններն էլ, իսկ եթե որոշ հարցերի բացատրություններ չկան ապա դա չի նշանակում որ չունեն բացատրություն կամ աստծո գործն է … եթե մի երևույթի պատասխանը չկա դա ավտոմատիկ աստծո գոյության ապացույց չի… իսկ գիտության նպատակը աստծո գոյությունը ժխտելը չի ոչ էլ հաստատելը, գիտությունը բացատրություն է տալիս, հավատքը ոչ… հավատքն ինքնին նշանակում է փաստի-բացատրության բացակայություն… կարող ես հավատալ մի բանի որի ապացույցը չկա (դրա համար էլ հավատում ես) իսկ եթե կա ապացույց, ապա հավատաս-չհավատաս այդպես է, այսինքն հավատքն արդեն անիմաստ է 
> 
> … Յոգի ջան, բնությունը ոչ ոք չի վերահսկում… այո կան ուժեր որոնք մոլորակներն ու տիզերքներն իրար նկատմամբ որոշակի բալանսի մեջ են պահում (մեր տեսանկյունից) բայց չարժի այդ ուժերին պաշտել, դա բանական ուժ չի ու որևէ նպատակ չունի… աստվածաշնչում այդ ուժերի մասին չի գրված… եթե ուզում ես այդ ուժերի մասին իմանալ պետք է դիմես աստղաֆիզիկային կամ ընդհանրապես գիտությանը (ներառյալ մաթեմատիկա), բարեբախտաբար դրա բացատրություններն էլ է գիտությունը տալիս…


««]_ո՞ր հարցին է լուծում տալիս Յոգի ջան, կամ այդ ի՞նչ աստծո պիտի հավատաս որ քո վրայից պատասխանատվությունը վերցնի_»»
Արի հլը փորձենք, կարողա գործի՞, մեկա վնաս չի լինի...
Համենայնդեպս շնորհակալ եմ բացատրության համար...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ««]_ո՞ր հարցին է լուծում տալիս Յոգի ջան, կամ այդ ի՞նչ աստծո պիտի հավատաս որ քո վրայից պատասխանատվությունը վերցնի_»»
> Արի հլը փորձենք, կարողա գործի՞, մեկա վնաս չի լինի...
> Համենայնդեպս շնորհակալ եմ բացատրության համար...


Փորձենք Յոգի ջան

----------


## Leo Negri

> Գուցե ասել է:


Եթե ասեր ու բավականաչափ կարևոր գտներ դա, ապա գրի կառնեին: Ոնց որ արեցին Հիսուսի դեպքում: Իսկ դե կրոնական կոնթեկստից դուրս մեկի աստված լինել չլինելը իմաստ չունի:
Նենց որ, ոչ գրի արել են, ոչ էլ բուդդային համարում են աստված:
Ինչ վերաբերվումա ուրիշ կրոններին` ապա դրանք որևէ կերպ չեն կարող արտահայտել բուդդիզմ կոչվող կրոնի տեսակետը:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Իհարկե բուդիզմում գերագույն աստված չկա, որտեղից՞ , երբ Բուդհան ինքը հերքեց Աստծու գաղափարը, որը նպատակ ուներ...
> Բուդիզմը մաքուր աթեիստական գաղափար է, որտեղ չկա ոչ հոգու ոչ էլ աստծու գաղափարը, կարճ ասած Բուդհան իր հետևորդներին ճիշտ ուղղու վրա դնելու համար նրանց ««խաբեց»», բայց տարորինակ էր, որ չհերքեց կարմայի օրենքը, սամսարան և Նիրվանան, եթե Իր ասելով չկա հոգի, որը Նա է ասել, նաև նյութական տիեզերքը, մարդիք և ամեն ինչ պատահականության արդյունք է և ամեն ինչ նյութից է բաղկացած,


Նա ինտելեկտուալ տեսանկյունից շատ ազնիվ էր:
Ժամանակակից բուդդիզմը ընդունումա աստվածների գոյությունը, բայց դա կարևոր չի համարում, ու բուդդային լրիվ ճշգրիտ մարդա համարում:




> բայց վերևում տեսար տէքստերը վեդաներից, որոնք մինչև Բուդհայի հայտնություն են գրված եղել...


Այսինքն ինչքան տեքստը հին, էդքան ճիշտ? Թունդա: Սաղովս գնանք քարե դար ու ժայռերի վրա եղնիկներ նկարենք:




> Եթե չգիտես մի բան լավ կանես զերծ մնաս մարդկանց ստախոս համարելուց...


Եթե դու իրականության մտադրված, գիտակցված խեղաթյուրումը սուտ չես համարում, դա քո խնդիրնա: Ես միշտ նման բանը անվանել եմ "սուտ":




> Իհարկե բուդդիստական տեքստ չեն, չեր էլ կարող լինել, որովհետև Բուդհան ««հերքեց»» վեդաների մի մասը,


Բարեբախտաբար: 




> Սեփական՞ ասում էս, դու էլ բուդիստ էս և պաշտպանում էս...


Ես բուդդիստ չեմ:

----------


## Vook

ժող. ջան էս թեման բացողը հաստատ Աստված ասելով Բուդդային ի նկատի չի ունեցել, ու ընդհանրապես  Աստված ասելով,  ոչ ոք  Բուդդա չի պատկերացնում(Թերևս շատ եզակի մարդիկ)
եկեք բուն թեմայից չշեղվենք։

----------


## Skeptic

Էս ինչ հետաքրքիր դիսկուսիա եմ բաց թողել... :Sad:

----------


## Skeptic

> Համոզիչ չեր, այդ դեպքում նյարդային համակարգին և ուղեղին՞ որտեղից կյանք, ինչն՞ է պակասում ուղեղից, որ դադարում է գործել, չե՞ որ բոլոր քիմիական բաղադրամասեր տեղում են...


Չնայած կենսաբան չեմ, բայց գիտեմ, որ հենց քո նշած թթվածինն է պակասում: 



> Համարյա..., միշտ էլ համարյա է եղել, դրանից այն կողմ չի էլ անցնի...


Համարյա, բայց` *փաստացի*: Ի տարբերություն ոչ համարյա, բայց` *մտացածինի*:  :Wink:

----------


## Arqimed

Բուդդան Աստված չի, որ քննարկում եք կա, թե չէ. բուդդայականնները համարում են, թե մարդու հոգին մեռնելուց հետո տեղափոխվում է ուրիշ մարմին` ասենք խոզի, բույսի կամ ուրիշ մարդու...  :LOL: բնականաբար սա ֆանտազիա է.... իսկ Աստծո գոյության փաստը ինձ համար քննարկման ենթական չէ: Եթե քննարկում եք, ուրեմն կասկածում եք, եթե կասկածում եք, արդեն չեք հավատում:

----------


## VisTolog

> Բուդդան Աստված չի, որ քննարկում եք կա, թե չէ. բուդդայականնները համարում են, թե մարդու հոգին մեռնելուց հետո տեղափոխվում է ուրիշ մարմին` ասենք խոզի, բույսի կամ ուրիշ մարդու... բնականաբար սա ֆանտազիա է.... իսկ Աստծո գոյության փաստը ինձ համար քննարկման ենթական չէ: Եթե քննարկում եք, ուրեմն կասկածում եք, եթե կասկածում եք, արդեն չեք հավատում:


Բա քրիստոնյան ու՞րա գնում: Կամ ոնցոր դու ես ասում` աստծուն հավատացողը: :Think:

----------


## Skeptic

> Բուդդան Աստված չի, որ քննարկում եք կա, թե չէ. բուդդայականնները համարում են, թե մարդու հոգին մեռնելուց հետո տեղափոխվում է ուրիշ մարմին` ասենք խոզի, բույսի կամ ուրիշ մարդու... բնականաբար սա ֆանտազիա է.... իսկ Աստծո գոյության փաստը ինձ համար քննարկման ենթական չէ: Եթե քննարկում եք, ուրեմն կասկածում եք, եթե կասկածում եք, արդեն չեք հավատում:


Իմիջիայլոց, չնայած ես չեմ հավատում ո'չ որևէ աստծո, ո'չ էլ, ընդհանրապես, գերբնական ուժերի, բայց ռեինկարնացիայի /որը, ինչքան գիտեմ, հինդուիստական ծագում ունի, այլ ոչ թե` բուդդիստական: Լեոն է էս հարցում էքսպերտը:/ գաղափարը ստեղծողներին որոշակի չափով հարգում եմ, քանի որ նրանք, ի տարբերություն «կույրերի», կարողացել են հասկանալ, որ բնությունը փոխկապակցված ու փոխպայմանավորված տարրերի ամբողջություն է և մեկ միասնական ընտանիք:

----------


## Arqimed

Վիսթ կասեմ մեռնելուց հետո :LOL:  Ի սկ եթե լուրջ, կամ դրախտա գնում, կամ դժոխք..Gardmanian դու ընդունում ես ռեինկառնացիայի գաղափարը?

----------


## Skeptic

> Վիսթ կասեմ մեռնելուց հետո Ի սկ եթե լուրջ, կամ դրախտա գնում, կամ դժոխք..Gardmanian դու ընդունում ես ռեինկառնացիայի գաղափարը?


Չէ, պարզապես ինչ-որ չափով հարգում եմ այն: Ես, կրկնեմ, 100%-անոց մատերիալիստ եմ, վերին ուժերին, գերբնական կամ պարանորմալ երևույթներին չեմ հավատում:

----------


## VisTolog

> Վիսթ կասեմ մեռնելուց հետո Ի սկ եթե լուրջ, կամ դրախտա գնում, կամ դժոխք..Gardmanian դու ընդունում ես ռեինկառնացիայի գաղափարը?


Դժոխք :Smile: 

Հիմա մենք որտե՞ղ ենք ապրում: Ես կարծում եմ, որ դժոխքում ենք: Ապացուցիր, որ այդպես չէ:

----------


## Skeptic

Մի քիչ բուն թեմայից շեղվեմ:
Ա. Շիրվանզադե - «Գործակատարի հիշատակարանից».

...«Երանի քեզ, աղա  Գուլամյանց, — ասացի մտքումս, — որ կյանքդ անց ես կացնում այդ շքեղ և  զվարճալի տեսարաններով  շրջապատված տան մեջ: Մարդիկ ասում են, թե դժոխք և արքայություն  կան մյուս կյանքում, բայց ողորմելիները  կույր են, նույն դժոխքն ու արքայությունը  չեն կարողանում տեսնել  հենց այս աշխարհում: Ահա դրախտը, ուր ապրում են աղա  Գուլամյանցները: Մի տեղ խոնավ բնակարան, տկլոր ընտանիք, մերկ  զավակներ, վիշտ, տանջանք, դառնություն, մի կտոր հացի համար գիշեր-ցերեկ պատերազմ հազար տեսակ խոչընդոտների հետ, քաղցածություն, սով, հիվանդություն և կեղտոտություն: Մյուս տեղ շքեղ տներ, հարուստ այգի, կուշտ և առողջ ընտանիք, ուրախություն, հարստություն, զվարճություն, անհոգ կյանք և շռայլ ապրուստ — ահա՛ ինչ տեղ է դժոխքն ու  արքայությունը: Այս աշխարհում ով որ փող ունե, նա արքայության մեջ է, ով որ փող չունե, նա դժոխքի մեջ  է: Փողը գերբնական ուժ է, նա ամեն բան տալիս է մարդուն, ուրեմն հարկավոր է ամեն կերպ աշխատել այս ուժը ձեռք բերելու համար»...

----------

VisTolog (23.05.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> Ի սկ եթե լուրջ, կամ դրախտա գնում, կամ դժոխք..


քո կարծիքով մեռնելուց հետո քեզ թուղթ են տալու, որ գնաս դրախտ կամ դժոխք :Think:  առհասարակ ես ինչ-որ չեմ հավատում հոգու գոյությանը, եթե մենք մեր քայլերը կատարում ենք ելնելով մեր գիտակցությունից, ապա հոգին ինքը երևակայական հասկացություն է, իմ համար դա մարդկանց երևակայությունն է ու ինչ-որ չափով ինքնախաբեությունը…իմ կարծիքով մենք մեռնում ենք ու վերջ կամ մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ, որ միգուցե մենք սկսում ենք ապրել մեռնելուց հետո, դե այս հարցում յուրաքանչյուրը իր սուբյեկտիվ իրականությունը ունի, բայց ինչ էլ որ լինի կրոնը այս հարցին որոշակի հիմնավորում չի տալիս, իսկ գիտությունը դեռ այդքան չի զարգացել…
իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է աստծո գոյությանը, դա նորից մարդկանց իքնավստահ զգալու ու իրենց հետագա քայլերը ու մեղքը ուրիշի վրա բարդու մեծ ցանկությունն է ու կրոնը ինքնաներշնչման լավ երևույթ է, ինչ կորնի էլ դավանես չես կարող ասել, որ դա է ճիշտը, որովհետև ոչ մի կրոն էլ միանշանակ չէ, այլ ուղղակի բոլորը մարդւն օգնում են որոշ հարցերին ավելի այլ հայացքներով նայել ու հարցերի պատասխանները ոչ թե փնտրել գիտության մեջ այլ կրոնի, որը երևի ավելի հեշտ է…

----------

Skeptic (23.05.2010), VisTolog (23.05.2010)

----------


## Arqimed

Եթե կարծում եք, թե փողը ունեցողը արքայության մեջ է, սխալվում եք: Նրանք շատ դժբախտ են, որովհետև նույնիսկ չեն կարող հանգիստ գլուխը բարձին դնել, մշտական նախանձի ու կասկածի առարկա են: Նրանք չեն կարող վստահել ոչ մեկի, չնայած ավելի շատ <<ընկերներ>> ունեն, քան սովորական մարդիկ....իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է չքավորությանը, աղքատությանը, ապա <<դժոխք>> կարող ենք ասել փոխաբերական իմաստով:  Աստվածաշնչում ասվում է. <<հոգս մի արէք ձեր կեանքի համար թե ինչ պիտի ուտէք, եվ ինչ պիտի խմէք. եվ ոչ ձեր մարմնի համար` թե ինչ պիտի հագնիք:Չէ որ կեանքը ավելի է կերակուրիցը, եվ մարմինը` հագուստիցը: Մտիկ արեք երկնքի թռչուններին,որ չեն սերմում, եվ ոչ էլ հնձում, եվ ոչ ամբարների մեջ ժողովում, եվ ձեր երկնավոր հայրը կերակրում է նորանց.չէ որ դուք նորանցից ավելի լավն եք...>>

----------


## VisTolog

> Եթե կարծում եք, թե փողը ունեցողը արքայության մեջ է, սխալվում եք: Նրանք շատ դժբախտ են, որովհետև նույնիսկ չեն կարող հանգիստ գլուխը բարձին դնել, մշտական նախանձի ու կասկածի առարկա են: Նրանք չեն կարող վստահել ոչ մեկի, չնայած ավելի շատ <<ընկերներ>> ունեն, քան սովորական մարդիկ....իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է չքավորությանը, աղքատությանը, ապա <<դժոխք>> կարող ենք ասել փոխաբերական իմաստով:  Աստվածաշնչում ասվում է. *<<հոգս մի արէք ձեր կեանքի համար թե ինչ պիտի ուտէք, եվ ինչ պիտի խմէք. եվ ոչ ձեր մարմնի համար` թե ինչ պիտի հագնիք:Չէ որ կեանքը ավելի է կերակուրիցը, եվ մարմինը` հագուստիցը: Մտիկ արեք երկնքի թռչուններին,որ չեն սերմում, եվ ոչ էլ հնձում, եվ ոչ ամբարների մեջ ժողովում, եվ ձեր երկնավոր հայրը կերակրում է նորանց.չէ որ դուք նորանցից ավելի լավն եք...>>*


Որ աստծո հույսին մնայինք, հիմա տկլոր ման կգայինք..

----------

Skeptic (23.05.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Որ աստծո հույսին մնայինք, հիմա տկլոր ման կգայինք..


Տկլոր չէ, երևի` թզենու տերևներով կամ փալասի կտորներով...  :LOL: 
Իսկ եթե մահմեդական լինեինք, երևի էսպես...  :Lol2:

----------

kyahi (23.05.2010), Leo Negri (23.05.2010), VisTolog (23.05.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> ժող. ջան էս թեման բացողը հաստատ Աստված ասելով Բուդդային ի նկատի չի ունեցել, ու ընդհանրապես Աստված ասելով, ոչ ոք Բուդդա չի պատկերացնում(Թերևս շատ եզակի մարդիկ)





> Բուդդան Աստված չի, որ քննարկում եք կա, թե չէ


Զիգմունդ Ֆենիգեր, բուդդիստական ընդունած վանական անունը` Նյանապոնիկա Թերա, բուդդիզմը հետազոտող մի շարք գրքերի ու հոդվածների հեղինակ:




> From a study of the discourses of the Buddha preserved in the Pali canon, it will be seen that the idea of a personal deity, a creator god conceived to be eternal and omnipotent, is incompatible with the Buddha's teachings. On the other hand, conceptions of an impersonal godhead of any description, such as world-soul, etc., are excluded by the Buddha's teachings on Anatta, non-self or unsubstantiality. ... In Buddhist literature, the belief in a creator god (issara-nimmana-vada) is frequently mentioned and rejected, along with other causes wrongly adduced to explain the origin of the world.


Մեկել գալիսա յոգին, ու սկսումա պնդել, որ *երբ Բուդդան ասում էր, որ ինքը աստված չի* /իսկ տենց բան Բուդդան ասելա Դրոնա անունով բրամինի հետ երկխոսության ընթացքում` տես կանոնիկ կենսագություն/ - Բուդդան խաբում էր, իսկ դե յոգին Վեդաների /որոնք բուդդիզմի հետ կապ չունեն, ու վերջինիս կողմից ժխտվում են/ հիման վրա գիտի ողջ ճշմարտությունը, Բուդդան իրականում աստվածա էղել, զբաղվելա սաղին խաբելով, ու էդ սաղ հիմնավորումա Վեդաների հնությամբ /էդ ոնց որ մեկը գա, պնդի, որ Հիսուսը աստծո որդին չի, ու սկսի դա ապացուցել Ղուրանի կամ Տորայի օգնությամբ/:

Տիպիկ կրոնական մտածելակերպ` ամեն ինչ հիմնավորել սեփական սուրբ տեքստի օգնությամբ, ու յուրաքանչյուր հակաճառող փաստ սուտ համարել:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Ասենք թե տենցա: Դա ավելի վա՞տ է, քան աստծուն հավատա՞լը:


Այո վատ ա, սովետական ժամանակաշրջանում մենք հասկացանկ, թե ինչ է նշանակում չհավատալ Աստծուն

----------


## յոգի

> Եթե ասեր ու բավականաչափ կարևոր գտներ դա, ապա գրի կառնեին: Ոնց որ արեցին Հիսուսի դեպքում: Իսկ դե կրոնական կոնթեկստից դուրս մեկի աստված լինել չլինելը իմաստ չունի:
> Նենց որ, ոչ գրի արել են, ոչ էլ բուդդային համարում են աստված:
> Ինչ վերաբերվումա ուրիշ կրոններին` ապա դրանք որևէ կերպ չեն կարող արտահայտել բուդդիզմ կոչվող կրոնի տեսակետը:


Եթե ասեր ապա Իր առաքելությունը չեր կարող իրականանալ...
Այո, ոչ մի կրոն չի կարող արտահայտել, բայց վեդաները կրոն չեն, մի խառնեք վեդաները հինդուիզմի հետ: Հինդուիզմը հիմնված է վեդաների վրա, ինչպես նաև բոլոր կրոնները և շատ ուսմունքներ...
Օրինակ Նոյի, Ադամի և Էվայի պատմոյթյունը շատ ավելի պարզ կա վեդաներում, հատկապես Բհավիշյա Պուրանայում, ինչպես նաև Բուդհայի և Քրիստոսի մասին...
Մարդկանց թվումա թե կրոնները մարդն է ստեղծել: Չե մարդը աղավաղելա միյան: Կրոնը ստեղծվում է աշխարհի մի ինչ որ մասում, որտեղ կրոնի անկում է տեղի ունենում և այդ ժամանակ հայտնվում է մեկը, ինչպես Բուդհան, Քրիստոսը, Մուհամեդը և ըստ տեղի ժամանակի և մարդկանց ընկալման ունակության տալիս են գիտելիք, այդ պատճառով էլ կրոննական գրքերում ամեն ինչ չե, որ կա կրոնի առաջնորդների մասին... նույնպես պատճառ կա...
Վեդաներում բոլոր կրնների և դրանց առաջնորդների մասին ասել են մինչ նրանց հայտնություն, հիմա այդ կրոնների հետևորդները կնդունեն թե ոչ դա էական չե և չպետքա ընդունեն, այլ կերպ չեն կարող հետևել իրենց կրոնին...

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Նենց ես գրել, ոնցոր բոլոր աստծուն հավատացող մարդիկ «սուրբ» են իսկ անհավատները չար ու ամեն ինչի ընդունակ: 
> 
> Ես աթեիստ եմ ու.. ու ավելի լավա *սա* կարդաս, նորից գրելու հավես չկա:
> 
> Ինձ թվումա դու անաստված ասելով ոչ թե հասկանում ես անհավատ, այլ անխիղճ, չար մի մարդու` ինչպես շատերն են օգտագործում «այ անաստված», երբ այդ «անաստվածը» շրջապատի կամ այլ բանի նկատմամբ ոչ նորմալ բան է անում:
> 
> Հավատացյալները ոչնչով լավը չեն աթեիստներից:


Ոչ, ես չեմ ասում, որ բոլորը սուրբ են: Բոլոր մարդիկ մեղավոր են, սկսած սովորական աշխարհիկ մարդուց մինչև հոգևորականները, նույն սրբերը գրեթե բոլորը եղել են մեղավոր, օրինակ սբ. ֆրանչեսկոս եվ շատերը: Մարդիք ընկան մեղքի մեջ, որովհետև չլսեցին Աստծո խոսքը, բայս Քրիստոս եկավ իր արյամբ սրբելու մեր մեղքերը արժանացնելու Աստուծո արքայության, որովհերև Աստված սիրեց իր ստեղծած էակներին: Աստված սեր է"

----------


## Leo Negri

> ինչպես Բուդհան, Քրիստոսը, Մուհամեդը





> Վեդաներում բոլոր կրնների և դրանց առաջնորդների մասին ասել են մինչ նրանց հայտնություն,


Մուհամեդնելա աստված? 
Դրա վրով վեդաները ինչ են ասում?

----------


## VisTolog

> Ոչ, ես չեմ ասում, որ բոլորը սուրբ են: Բոլոր մարդիկ մեղավոր են, սկսած սովորական աշխարհիկ մարդուց մինչև հոգևորականները, նույն սրբերը գրեթե բոլորը եղել են մեղավոր, օրինակ սբ. ֆրանչեսկոս եվ շատերը: Մարդիք ընկան մեղքի մեջ, որովհետև չլսեցին Աստծո խոսքը, բայս Քրիստոս եկավ իր արյամբ սրբելու մեր մեղքերը արժանացնելու Աստուծո արքայության, որովհերև Աստված սիրեց իր ստեղծած էակներին: Աստված սեր է"


Իսկ ո՞րն է մեղադրանքը: :Think: 

Իսկ ի՞նչ կտա Աստծո խոսքը: :Smile:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Իսկ ո՞րն է մեղադրանքը:


Ադամի կերած խնձորը:
Peccatum originale, լատիներեն ասած:

----------


## kyahi

> Ոչ, ես չեմ ասում, որ բոլորը սուրբ են: Բոլոր մարդիկ մեղավոր են, սկսած սովորական աշխարհիկ մարդուց մինչև հոգևորականները, նույն սրբերը գրեթե բոլորը եղել են մեղավոր, օրինակ սբ. ֆրանչեսկոս եվ շատերը: Մարդիք ընկան մեղքի մեջ, որովհետև չլսեցին Աստծո խոսքը, բայս Քրիստոս եկավ իր արյամբ սրբելու մեր մեղքերը արժանացնելու Աստուծո արքայության, որովհերև Աստված սիրեց իր ստեղծած էակներին: Աստված սեր է"


Այսինքն դու քեզ հիմա մեղավո՞ր ես :Shok:  ինչ ես արել, որ մեղք ես գործել, առհասարակ չեմ հասկանում թե ոնց մարդ կարա ընդունի այն փաստը, որ մարդիկ ծնված օրից մեղավոր են, դա կատարյալ ապսուրդ ա, կարող ես լինել քրիստոնյա, բայց կան բաներ, որ կրոնների մեջ ապսուրդ է ու եթե դու քրիստոնյա ես դա չի նշանակում, որ բոլոր կետերը պետք է աչքերդ փակ ընդունես, մի քիչ, որ մտածես գրածդ ապսուրդ է…

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Հավատում եմ ԻՄ գոյությանը: Ես եմ իմ աստվածը, ես կարող եմ արարել այն, ինչ իսկապես կցանկանամ (միայն ասել «ուզում եմ», շատ քիչ է), ես ունենում եմ այն, ինչ ուզում եմ, ես հասնում եմ նրան, ինչին ուզում եմ, ես ստանում եմ այն, ինչ ուզում եմ, ես անում եմ այն, ինչ ուզում եմ.. և ոչինչ չի կարող խանգարել իմ իսկապես ցանկալի մտքերի իրագործմանը:
> 
>  Ու այդպես միշտ կառավարում կյանքս:
> 
> Հասկացեք թե ինչ եք իսկապես ուզում, ու առանց ձեր պատկերացրած աստծո էլ դա կունենաք, որովհետև դուք եք ձեր կյանքը կառավարում այնպես, ինպես ձեր ենթագիտակցությունն է ցանկանում:


 :Sad:  նույն բանն ես ասում ինչ որ բոլոր աթեիստների լեզվի վրա է, դա նրանց բանաձևն ա, բայց ես մտածում եմ, որ գրելով այս նախադասությունները դու ինքդ չես հավատում քո գրածին: 
Ես կարող եմ ասել, որ դու չես քո աստվածը, այդ դու ես դարձրել քեզ աստված, իսկ Աստված քեզ սիրում է չնայած դու չես ընդունում իրան, ամեն պահ կարող է օգգտագործել , որ դարձի գաս, իհարկե երբ սիրտդ բաց կլինի:
Դու չես կարող արարել այն ինչ ցանկանում ես, սա իսկապես անհասկանալի է :Smile: 
Դու չես կարող ունենալ այն ինչ ցանկանում ես, եթե նույնիսկ շատ բավարարված ես և կարծում ես, որ ամեն ինչ ունես ինչ քեզ պետք է, կգա ժամանակ, որ մի բան ուզես, բայց չես կարողանա ստանալ: Նյութը երջանկություն չի տալիս, գուցե ամենահարուստ մարդը ամենադժբախտն է:
Վերջապես դու չես կարող անել այն ինչ ուզում ես, միայն պետական օրենքները հերիք ա, որ սահմանափակվես:

----------


## Arqimed

Մարդու մեղքը սկսվել է արգելված պտուղը ուտելուց: Բոլոր մարդիկ էլ մեղավոր են: Չկա այնպիսի մեկը, որ պնդի թե ինքը կյանքում սուտ չի խոսացել, ոչ մեկին երբևէ չի նախանձել... միանգամայն համաձայն եմ, որ նույնիսկ սրբերը եղել են մեղավոր: Օրինակ, կարելի է զարմանալ` կարդալով Նարեկացու <<Մատյան ողբերգությունը>>. ինքդ քեզ մի պահ հարց ես տալիս, թե ոնց կարող է Նարեկացու պես հոգևորականը խոսել մարդկային բազմապիսի մեղքերի մասին ու ներում հայցել Աստծոց...

----------

Benadad (24.05.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Բոլոր մարդիկ էլ մեղավոր են: Չկա այնպիսի մեկը, որ պնդի թե ինքը կյանքում սուտ չի խոսացել, ոչ մեկին երբևէ չի նախանձել... միանգամայն


Նորածին երեխաները մեղավոր են?

----------


## Arqimed

Նորածինները մեղավոր չեն: Հիսուսը ասում էր, որ եթե ուզում եք լինել անմեղ` նմանվեք երեխաներին:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Իսկ ո՞րն է մեղադրանքը:
> 
> Իսկ ի՞նչ կտա Աստծո խոսքը:


Կա երեք տեսակի մեղք
երբ մեղք ես գործում Աստծո հանդեպ
երբ րբ մեղք ես գործում ընկերոջդ հանդեպ (մարդկանց)
երբ մեղք ես գործում քո անձի հանդեպ

----------


## Leo Negri

> Նորածինները մեղավոր չեն: Հիսուսը ասում էր, որ եթե ուզում եք լինել անմեղ` նմանվեք երեխաներին:


Այսինքն նորածինները պատասխանատու չեն Ադամի կերած խնձորի համար, իսկ մնացածը պատասխանատու են?

----------


## kyahi

> Մարդու մեղքը սկսվել է արգելված պտուղը ուտելուց: Բոլոր մարդիկ էլ մեղավոր են: Չկա այնպիսի մեկը, որ պնդի թե ինքը կյանքում սուտ չի խոսացել, ոչ մեկին երբևէ չի նախանձել... միանգամայն համաձայն եմ, որ նույնիսկ սրբերը եղել են մեղավոր: Օրինակ, կարելի է զարմանալ` կարդալով Նարեկացու <<Մատյան ողբերգությունը>>. ինքդ քեզ մի պահ հարց ես տալիս, թե ոնց կարող է Նարեկացու պես հոգևորականը խոսել մարդկային բազմապիսի մեղքերի մասին ու ներում հայցել Աստծոց...


հա բայց էդ Ադամն ա կերել, ոչ թե դու, դե ասա եթե հիմա կողքի խանութը մեկը թալանի ու մարդ սպանի դու քեզ մեղավոր կզգաս :LOL:  անկապ համեմատություն էր բայց դե էդ ա դուրս գալիս…
նախանձը կամ սուտը դա բնական է ու չկա մարդ ով այդ չնաղանձի կամ չստի, բայց դա դեռ ոչ ոքի իրավունք չի վերապահում մարդուն մեղավոր համարել, հիմա ես ենթադրում եմ, որ դու քեզ համարում ես լավ մեղավոր մարդ ու դրա համար դու ամեն օր աղոթու՞մ ես:Ավելի լավ չի լինի եթե ուղղակի ապրես այպես ինչպես դու ես ուզում, ոչ թե ինչ-որ մեղքի զգացողության զոհ դառնաս…

----------

VisTolog (23.05.2010)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Այսինքն նորածինները պատասխանատու չեն Ադամի կերած խնձորի համար, իսկ մնացածը պատասխանատու են?


 Ոչ մեկը ազատ չե սկզբնական մեղքից, նույնիսկ նորածինները, դրա համար էլ նախատեսված է կնունքը, կնքվելով երեխան ազատվում է սկզբնական մեղքից

----------

Benadad (24.05.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ոչ մեկը ազատ չե սկզբնական մեղքից, նույնիսկ նորածինները, դրա համար էլ նախատեսված է կնունքը, կնքվելով երեխան ազատվում է սկզբնական մեղքից


Իսկ Արքիմեդը գրում էր` նորածինները մեղավոր չեն: Բայց դե երևի ադամական մեղքը նկատի չուներ:

Ինչևէ, էկանք եզրակացության, որ ըստ քրիստոնեության նորածինները մեղավոր են:

Սենց մի հարց` ըստ քրիստոնեության, ինչա լինում նորածին մեռած երեխայի հետ, եթե նրան դեռ չեն հասցրել կնքել?

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Այսինքն դու քեզ հիմա մեղավո՞ր ես ինչ ես արել, որ մեղք ես գործել, առհասարակ չեմ հասկանում թե ոնց մարդ կարա ընդունի այն փաստը, որ մարդիկ ծնված օրից մեղավոր են, դա կատարյալ ապսուրդ ա, կարող ես լինել քրիստոնյա, բայց կան բաներ, որ կրոնների մեջ ապսուրդ է ու եթե դու քրիստոնյա ես դա չի նշանակում, որ բոլոր կետերը պետք է աչքերդ փակ ընդունես, մի քիչ, որ մտածես գրածդ ապսուրդ է…


Ես արդեն վերը պատասխանեցի էդ հարցերին, այո ես մեղավոր եմ և շատ մեղքեր եմ գործում, իսկ դու համարում ես քեզ արդար?

----------


## Arqimed

Մենք մեղավոր չենք Ադամի կերած խնձորի համար ու պատասխանատվություն չենք կրում: Եթե ուշադիր կարդացած լինեիք, գրել էի, որ մարդկային մեղքնա սկսել խնձորից, ոչ թե մենք հիմա մեղավոր ենք դրա համար: Իսկ խանութի թալանի համեմատությունը իսկապես անկապ էր: Մարդը եթե սուտա խոսում, ապա այո, մեղքա գործում, դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, որ անմեղ մարդ չկա, չի էլ եղել: Ես ինձ համարում եմ սովորական մարդ, որը մեկմեկ սուտա խոսում, մեկ-մեկ նախանձումա. դա նորմալ երևույթ է: Ես ամենօր չեմ աղոթում դրա համար: Ես ապրում եմ այնպես, ինչպես ճիշտ եմ համարում, և գոհ եմ իմ կյանքից. պարզապես երևույթներն ընդունենք այնպիսին ինչպիսին դրանք կան:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Մենք մեղավոր չենք Ադամի կերած խնձորի համար ու պատասխանատվություն չենք կրում:


Հիմա խնձորի համար մեղավոր ենք, թե չէ? Էկեք կողմնորոշվենք, պաշտոնական քրիստոնեական դիրքորոշումը որնա:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Իսկ Արքիմեդը գրում էր` նորածինները մեղավոր չեն: Բայց դե երևի ադամական մեղքը նկատի չուներ:
> 
> Ինչևէ, էկանք եզրակացության, որ ըստ քրիստոնեության նորածինները մեղավոր են:
> 
> Սենց մի հարց` ըստ քրիստոնեության, ինչա լինում նորածին մեռած երեխայի հետ, եթե նրան դեռ չեն հասցրել կնքել?


Էդ դեպքում, երեխան ազատվում է սկզբնական մեղքից իմ հիշելով, նրա ծնողներն էլ մեղավոր չեն էդ դեպքում

----------


## Arqimed

Պաշտոնական քրիստոնեական դիրքորոշումն ենա, որ բոլոր մարդիկ էլ մեղավոր են: Դ ու ըստ քեզ անմեղ ես???

----------


## kyahi

> Ես արդեն վերը պատասխանեցի էդ հարցերին, այո ես մեղավոր եմ և շատ մեղքեր եմ գործում, իսկ դու համարում ես քեզ արդար?


իհարկե վատ է, որ դու քեզ մեղավոր ես զգում, բայց դե դա քո *խնդիրն է*…
արդարը հարաբերական հասկացություն ա , ինչպես ամեն ինչ :LOL: 
Ես իմ հանդեպ արդար եմ ու ես անում եմ այն ինչ ուզում եմ, ես մարդկանց չեմ քննադատում, հետևաբար երբեք չեմ մտածել այլ մարդկանց հանդեպ արդար լինելու հարցում…չգիտեմ ինչքանով ճիշտ հասկացա հարցդ, բայց դե ես դատավոր չեմ ոչ էլ մի գերբնական բան, որ խորանամ արդարության մեջ, ամեն մարդ իր արդարացումները ունի ու հավատ դու էլ, որ հավատում ես ինչ-որ մի բանի դու ունես արդարացում:

----------


## Arqimed

խոսքը արդարությանը չէր վերաբերում... դու, օրինակ, սուտ չես խոսացել, ոչ մեկի հանդեպ անարդար չես եղել, պահպանել ես Աստծո բոլոր պատվիրանները????

----------


## Leo Negri

> Էդ դեպքում, երեխան ազատվում է սկզբնական մեղքից իմ հիշելով, նրա ծնողներն էլ մեղավոր չեն էդ դեպքում


Հմմ... բա ինչի են տենց շտապում երեխային կնքել? Ու մինչև քանի տարեկաննա մեռած երեխան ազատվում սկզբնական մեղքից? 




> Պաշտոնական քրիստոնեական դիրքորոշումն ենա, որ բոլոր մարդիկ էլ մեղավոր են: Դ ու ըստ քեզ անմեղ ես???


Հիմա երեխաները մեղավոր են, թե չէ? Սկզբնական մեղքը մեղքա, թե չէ, ու եթե մեղքա, ինչովա տարբերվում ուրիշ մեղքերից?
Ես ըստ ինձ անմեղ եմ: Սեփական շահերի պաշտպանումը ու սեփական ցանկությունների ի կատար ածելը ես մեղք չեմ համարում:

----------

kyahi (23.05.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> Ես ինձ համարում եմ սովորական մարդ, որը մեկ-մեկ սուտա խոսում, մեկ-մեկ նախանձումա. դա նորմալ երևույթ է: Ես ամեն օր չեմ աղոթում դրա համար: Ես ապրում եմ այնպես, ինչպես ճիշտ եմ համարում, և գոհ եմ իմ կյանքից. պարզապես երևույթներն ընդունենք այնպիսին ինչպիսին դրանք կան:


այսինքն դու սովորական մարդ ասելով հասկանում ես մեղավոր մարդ, ով իր ամբողջ կյանքում էդ պիտակով քայլում ա, հույս ունենալով, որ մի օր լույս կիջնի՞ իր վրա :Shok:  :LOL: 

իսկ դու համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ քո ասած երևույթները այն երևույթներն են որոնք ես պետք է ընդունեմ կամ որոնք ճշմարիտ են: Հենց խնդիրը սա է դու ընդունում ես այն ինչ գրած է, իսկ դա կներես, բայց տխմարություն է:

----------


## Arqimed

Ես աստվածաբան չեն, ոչ էլ խորացել եմ կրոնական հարցերում, որ պատասխանեմ երեխաները մեղավոր են թե չէ կամ մինչև որ տարիքն է չկնքված երեխան անմեղ սկզբնական մեղքից. հարցրեք հոգևորականի: Եթե դուք ձեզ համարում եք անմեղ, արդեն իսկ մեղք եք գործում: Սեփական շահերի պաշտպանումը ու սեփական ցանկությունների ի կատար ածելը  մեղք է, եթե հանուն ձեր ցանկությունների ոտնահարում եք այլ մարդկանց իրավունքները,  դիմում եք ստի օգնությանը............ մի խոսքով` նպատակը չի արդարացնում միջոցները:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> իհարկե վատ է, որ դու քեզ մեղավոր ես զգում, բայց դե դա քո *խնդիրն է*…
> արդարը հարաբերական հասկացություն ա , ինչպես ամեն ինչ
> Ես իմ հանդեպ արդար եմ ու ես անում եմ այն ինչ ուզում եմ, ես մարդկանց չեմ քննադատում, հետևաբար երբեք չեմ մտածել այլ մարդկանց հանդեպ արդար լինելու հարցում…չգիտեմ ինչքանով ճիշտ հասկացա հարցդ, բայց դե ես դատավոր չեմ ոչ էլ մի գերբնական բան, որ խորանամ արդարության մեջ, ամեն մարդ իր արդարացումները ունի ու հավատ դու էլ, որ հավատում ես ինչ-որ մի բանի դու ունես արդարացում:


Սա միայն իմ խնդիրը չի, բոլորի խնդիրն է, չկա մարդ առանց մեղքի:
Եթե Աստված չլիներ և բոլորը աթեիստներ լինեին մարդիք հիմա գոյություն չէին ունենա, վաղուց արդեն իրար հոշոտած կլինեին:
Օրենքները, որ գործում են աշխարհի տարբեր երկրներում, ոչ այլ ինչ է եթե ոչ Աստծո խոսքի հիման վրա ձևափոխած և հարմարեցված պետությանը օրենքներ, եթե Աստված չլիներ ոչ մեկի մտքով չէր անցնի ինչ որ արդարությունը պահող օրենք ընդունել, բոլորը կապրեին ինչպես աթեիստ, ինչ ուզում անում եմ, ոչ մեկի հանդեպ մեղքի զգացում չունեմ, փառք Աստծու, որ շատ են հավատացյալները

----------


## kyahi

> դու, օրինակ, սուտ չես խոսացել, ոչ մեկի հանդեպ անարդար չես եղել, պահպանել ես Աստծո բոլոր պատվիրանները????


ես սուտ խոսացել եմ այն դեպքերում, երբ իմ շահերի մասին է խոսք գնացել ու դրա համար ես ինձ մեղավոր չեմ զգում, ես այդպես եմ այդ պահին ուզել ,այդպես եմ արել…անարդար չեմ եղել, ես ոչ ոքի կյանքի մեջ չեմ խցկվում ու եթե ես ինչ-որ բան եմ արել ոչ պատվիրանական ուրեմն դիմացինս արժանի ա եղել ու դա չի նշանակում, որ ես անարդար եմ եղել, եթե ես իմ իրավունքներն եմ պաշտպանում ուրեմն ես արդար եմ վարվում…
Վերջին հարցին ,ինձ թվում է, անիմաստ է պատասխանել:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> իհարկե վատ է, որ դու քեզ մեղավոր ես զգում, բայց դե դա քո *խնդիրն է*…
> արդարը հարաբերական հասկացություն ա , ինչպես ամեն ինչ
> Ես իմ հանդեպ արդար եմ ու ես անում եմ այն ինչ ուզում եմ, ես մարդկանց չեմ քննադատում, հետևաբար երբեք չեմ մտածել այլ մարդկանց հանդեպ արդար լինելու հարցում…չգիտեմ ինչքանով ճիշտ հասկացա հարցդ, բայց դե ես դատավոր չեմ ոչ էլ մի գերբնական բան, որ խորանամ արդարության մեջ, ամեն մարդ իր արդարացումները ունի ու հավատ դու էլ, որ հավատում ես ինչ-որ մի բանի դու ունես արդարացում:


Սա միայն իմ խնդիրը չի, բոլորի խնդիրն է, չկա մարդ առանց մեղքի:
Եթե Աստված չլիներ և բոլորը աթեիստներ լինեին մարդիք հիմա գոյություն չէին ունենա, վաղուց արդեն իրար հոշոտած կլինեին:
Օրենքները, որ գործում են աշխարհի տարբեր երկրներում, ոչ այլ ինչ է եթե ոչ Աստծո խոսքի հիման վրա ձևափոխած և հարմարեցված պետությանը օրենքներ, եթե Աստված չլիներ ոչ մեկի մտքով չէր անցնի ինչ որ արդարությունը պահող օրենք ընդունել, բոլորը կապրեին ինչպես աթեիստ, ինչ ուզում անում եմ, ոչ մեկի հանդեպ մեղքի զգացում չունեմ, փառք Աստծու, որ շատ են հավատացյալները

----------


## Arqimed

տխմարությունն ենա, որ դուք ձեզ համարում եք անմեղ էակ, որը զերծ է մարդային թուլություններից կամ էլ եթե զերծ չէ, ապա դրանք մեղք չեն: Դե իհարկե, ես հիմա վիճում եմ սրբերի հետ :LOL:  ոման էլ իրանց Աստված են համարում նույնիսկ, քանի որ կարող են կյանք պարգևել :Hands Up:

----------


## Skeptic

> Հմմ... բա ինչի են տենց շտապում երեխային կնքել? Ու մինչև քանի տարեկաննա մեռած երեխան ազատվում սկզբնական մեղքից?


Էդ հարցը ես էլ եմ հավատացյալներին տալիս, ու, բնականաբար, պատասխան չեմ ստանում: Քրիստոսն ասում էր` երկնքի արքայությունը երեխաներինն ա: Էդ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս որոշել, թե տվյալ մարդը մահացած ժամանակ երեխա ա եղել, թե` ոչ: Ախր մի օրում չի, որ քնից արթնանում ես` չափահաս դարձած, էդ գործընթացը շարունակական ա:

----------


## Leo Negri

> , որ պատասխանեմ երեխաները մեղավոր են թե չէ կամ մինչև որ տարիքն է չկնքված երեխան անմեղ սկզբնական մեղքից. հարցրեք հոգևորականի


Հոգևորականներ կան? Եթե կան, խնդրում եմ պատասխանել, որնա ՀԱԵ-ի պաշտոնական դիրքորոշումը երեխաների ու ադամական մեղքի առումով?




> . հարցրեք հոգևորականի: Եթե դուք ձեզ համարում եք անմեղ, արդեն իսկ մեղք եք գործում:


Շատ հարմարա մեղադրող կողմի համար:
Մարդ ապրիորի մեղավորա, եթե իրան անմեղա համարում, առավել ևս մեղավորա:




> Սեփական շահերի պաշտպանումը ու սեփական ցանկությունների ի կատար ածելը մեղք է, եթե հանուն ձեր ցանկությունների ոտնահարում եք այլ մարդկանց իրավունքները, դիմում եք ստի օգնությանը.


Իսկ քեզ ով ասեց, որ ես ոտնահարում եմ այլ մարդկանց իրավունքները ու դիմում ստի օգնությանը?




> մի խոսքով` նպատակը չի արդարացնում միջոցները


Ենթադրենք եթե մեկը ուզումա ինձ սպանի ու դանակով /ատրճանակով, բենզասղոցով, Կալաշնիկովի ավտոմատով/ վրայա տալիս, ու ես պաշտպանվելով էդ մարդուն սպանում եմ: Հիմա ես մեղավոր եմ էդ մարդու իրավունքների ոտնհահարման ու սեփական կյանքի պաշտպանության մեջ?

----------

kyahi (23.05.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Էդ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս որոշել, թե տվյալ մարդը մահացած ժամանակ երեխա ա եղել, թե` ոչ: Ախր մի օրում չի, որ քնից արթնանում ես` չափահաս դարձած, էդ գործընթացը շարունակական ա:


Չեմ հիշում հենց ով էր, մի անգամ ասեց, որ էդ կուսության հետա կապված: Ինչևէ, բացառված չի, սխալվում էր:

----------


## kyahi

> Սա միայն իմ խնդիրը չի, բոլորի խնդիրն է, չկա մարդ առանց մեղքի:
> Եթե Աստված չլիներ և բոլորը աթեիստներ լինեին մարդիք հիմա գոյություն չէին ունենա, վաղուց արդեն իրար հոշոտած կլինեին:


 դե ոնց ուզես, ես որ ինձ մեղավոր դեռ չեմ համարում ու չեմ էլ համարի, ես այն եմ ինչ կամ ու ինձ տրված է այս կյանքը , որ ես ապրեմ ու վայելեմ, ոչ թե մեղքերից ազատեմ մարդկանց ու իմ ամեն քայլի համար ինձ մեղավոր զգամ:
իսկ դու ինչքանո՞վ ես համոզված, որ բոլորը ով քեզ գրում է հիմա աթեիստ են: Քրիստոնյա չլինելը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ մարդը աթեիստ է :Wink:

----------


## Arqimed

Լեօ, եթե սեփական շահերի պաշտպանության ու սեփական ցանկություններն ի կատար ածել ու համարմեղք չես գործում, ուրիշ խնդիր է: Այստեղ դա չի քննարկվում: Լավ ես անում, որ ի կատար ես ածում ցանկություններդ: Եթե քեզ վրա հարձակվում են, ինքնապաշտպանությունը բնական, նորմալ երևույթ է : Մարդը միշտ, թեկուզ ենթագիտակցորեն դիմում է ինքնապաշտպանության: Բայց եթե նույնիս հանուն քո կյանքը փրկելու համար ես մարդ սպանում, էլի մեղք ես գործում, որովհետև ուրիշ մարդու զրկում ես կյանքից, իսկ կյանքը սուրբ է / կարևոր չէ թե էտ մարդը ինչ մարդ է, թեկուզ ամենավերջին անասունը լինի/:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Էդ հարցը ես էլ եմ հավատացյալներին տալիս, ու, բնականաբար, պատասխան չեմ ստանում: Քրիստոսն ասում էր` երկնքի արքայությունը երեխաներինն ա: Էդ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս որոշել, թե տվյալ մարդը մահացած ժամանակ երեխա ա եղել, թե` ոչ: Ախր մի օրում չի, որ քնից արթնանում ես` չափահաս դարձած, էդ գործընթացը շարունակական ա:


Իմ հիշելով եկեղեցու դիրքորոշումը, եթե մինչ կնունքը երեխան մահանում է ազատվում է սկզբնական մեղքից

----------


## Skeptic

> Չեմ հիշում հենց ով էր, մի անգամ ասեց, որ էդ կուսության հետա կապված: Ինչևէ, բացառված չի, սխալվում էր:


Հետաքրքիր տարբերակ ա, ուղղակի մեկ-մեկ 40-ամյա կույսեր էլ են պատահում...  :Smile: 



> Մարդ *ապրիորի* մեղավորա, եթե իրան անմեղա համարում, առավել ևս մեղավորա:


Էնպիսի բառեր օգտագործի, որ մարդիկ հասկանան, օրինակ` անկախ ամեն ինչից, կամ` ուզի, թե չուզի, կամ` որպես չգրված կանոն...  :Wink:

----------


## Skeptic

> դե ոնց ուզես, ես որ ինձ մեղավոր դեռ չեմ համարում ու չեմ էլ համարի, ես այն եմ ինչ կամ ու ինձ տրված է այս կյանքը , որ ես ապրեմ ու վայելեմ, ոչ թե մեղքերից ազատեմ մարդկանց ու իմ ամեն քայլի համար ինձ մեղավոր զգամ:
> իսկ դու ինչքանո՞վ ես համոզված, որ բոլորը ով քեզ գրում է հիմա աթեիստ են: Քրիստոնյա չլինելը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ մարդը աթեիստ է


Չդիմացա, պետք ա էս վիդեոն դնեմ  :Smile:  Չգիտեմ` անգլերենից ոնց ես, բայց սրա համար դա պետք չի.

----------

kyahi (23.05.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> տխմարությունն ենա, որ դուք ձեզ համարում եք անմեղ էակ, որը զերծ է մարդային թուլություններից կամ էլ եթե զերծ չէ, ապա դրանք մեղք չեն: Դե իհարկե, ես հիմա վիճում եմ սրբերի հետ


սա կոչվում ա էլ ասելու բան չունենալ, թե անկապ բառերից կառչել :Think:  կամ էլ խոսել ուղղակի գրառումների քանակը ավելացնելու համար :LOL: 
իսկ ով ասեց, որ ես ինձ դասում եմ անմեղների կամ մեղավորների շարքին, ես ուղղակի մարդ եմ և ես ուղղակի ապրում եմ այպես ինչպես ինձ է հարմար, հազար անգամ ասեցի, բայց դե երևի քիչ է…

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> դե ոնց ուզես, ես որ ինձ մեղավոր դեռ չեմ համարում ու չեմ էլ համարի, ես այն եմ ինչ կամ ու ինձ տրված է այս կյանքը , որ ես ապրեմ ու վայելեմ, ոչ թե մեղքերից ազատեմ մարդկանց ու իմ ամեն քայլի համար ինձ մեղավոր զգամ:
> իսկ դու ինչքանո՞վ ես համոզված, որ բոլորը ով քեզ գրում է հիմա աթեիստ են: Քրիստոնյա չլինելը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ մարդը աթեիստ է


Դա քո գործն ա , թե ինչպես կապրես, բայց իմացի, որ Աստված քեզ հոգի պարգևեց և ուզում է որ այդ հոգին վերադարձնես Իրեն, ոչ թե սատանային:
Ես չեմ ասել որ ինձ գրողները քրիստոնյա չեն, բայց նա ով ասում է, որ քրիստոնյա եմ և քրիստոնյային վայել կյանքով չի ապրում նա քրիստոնյա չէ:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Լեօ, եթե սեփական շահերի պաշտպանության ու սեփական ցանկություններն ի կատար ածել ու համարմեղք չես գործում, ուրիշ խնդիր է:


Ստեղ հարցա առաջանում, ինչը համարել մեղք ու ինչ հիմնավորումով /Աստվածաշնչումա գրած? աստվածաշչում նաև գրածա վայ ծիծաղացողներին: Ծիծաղը մեղք համարենք?/: Ու ավելի կարևոր` տալ մեղքի նշանակությունը: 
Օրինակ ինձ անմեղ համարելը ես մեղք չեմ համարում: Խնձոր ուտելը ես մեղք չեմ համարում: Սեփական ազատ կամքին ու բանականությանը հետևելը ես մեղք չեմ համարում: Ու այդպես շարունակ:




> Բայց եթե նույնիս հանուն քո կյանքը փրկելու համար ես մարդ սպանում, էլի մեղք ես գործում, որովհետև ուրիշ մարդու զրկում ես կյանքից, իսկ կյանքը սուրբ է / կարևոր չէ թե էտ մարդը ինչ մարդ է, թեկուզ ամենավերջին անասունը լինի/:


Ենթադրենք զբոսնում եմ անտառով, մեկե տենում եմ, ոնցա ինչոր մանյակ, ասենք Չիկածիլոն, կացինով /դանակով, բենզոսղոցով/ ուզում էրեխա սպանի: Իմ մոտ կա ատրճանակ: Կրակում եմ ու վատ տեսողության պատճառով ոտի տեղը մանյակի գլխին կպնում: Ես դա մեղք չեմ համարի` ով ուզումա ինչ ուզումա ասի:

Ուրիշ հարց` սեփական հայրենիքը ագրեսսորից պաշտպանող զինվորները հակառակորդ կողմի զինվորներին սպանելով մեղք են գործում?

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> սա կոչվում ա էլ ասելու բան չունենալ, թե անկապ բառերից կառչել կամ էլ խոսել ուղղակի գրառումների քանակը ավելացնելու համար
> իսկ ով ասեց, որ ես ինձ դասում եմ անմեղների կամ մեղավորների շարքին, ես ուղղակի մարդ եմ և ես ուղղակի ապրում եմ այպես ինչպես ինձ է հարմար, հազար անգամ ասեցի, բայց դե երևի քիչ է…


 անհավատ մարդու խոսքերը կարող են սպառվել ապացուցելու իր անհիմք վարդապետությունը, բայց հավատացյալինը չի սպառվի

----------


## Arqimed

kyahi, դու ես գրել դու ինքդ ես գրել որ քեզ չես համարում մեղավոր: Ես  անկապ բառերից չեմ կառչում: Հայաստան-Վրաստանը ճիշտ բաներ ասեց. մտածի դրանց շուրջ:

----------


## Skeptic

> Ենթադրենք զբոսնում եմ անտառով, մեկե տենում եմ, ոնցա ինչոր մանյակ, ասենք Չիկածիլոն, կացինով /դանակով, բենզոսղոցով/ ուզում էրեխա սպանի: Իմ մոտ կա ատրճանակ: Կրակում եմ ու վատ տեսողության պատճառով ոտի տեղը մանյակի գլխին կպնում: Ես դա մեղք չեմ համարի` ով ուզումա ինչ ուզումա ասի:
> 
> Ուրիշ հարց` սեփական հայրենիքը ագրեսսորից պաշտպանող զինվորները հակառակորդ կողմի զինվորներին սպանելով մեղք են գործում?


Քրիստոնեական ու մարդկային-հումանիստական բարոյականությունները ոչ միշտ են միմյանց համապատասխանում, ես կասեի` հազվադեպ: Գրեթե միշտ առաջանում է դիլեմմա` մտածել, թե հավատալ: Ես միանշանակ նախընտրում եմ առաջինը:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

[QUOTE=Leo Negri;2011778]Ստեղ հարցա առաջանում, ինչը համարել մեղք: Ու ավելի կարևոր` տալ մեղքի նշանակությունը: 
Օրինակ ինձ անմեղ համարելը ես մեղք չեմ համարում: Խնձոր ուտելը ես մեղք չեմ համարում: Սեփական ազատ կամքին ու բանականությանը հետևելը ես մեղք չեմ համարում: Ու այդպես շարունակ:                                                                                                                                                                                         Այդպես ապրում են ոչ բանական արարածները, միայն բնազդով :Wink:   այսպես թե այնպես ազատ չես, իսկ Աստծուն հավատալով ավելի ազատ կլինես

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Ենթադրենք զբոսնում եմ անտառով, մեկե տենում եմ, ոնցա ինչոր մանյակ, ասենք Չիկածիլոն, կացինով /դանակով, բենզոսղոցով/ ուզում էրեխա սպանի: Իմ մոտ կա ատրճանակ: Կրակում եմ ու վատ տեսողության պատճառով ոտի տեղը մանյակի գլխին կպնում: Ես դա մեղք չեմ համարի` ով ուզումա ինչ ուզումա ասի:
> 
> Ուրիշ հարց` սեփական հայրենիքը ագրեսսորից պաշտպանող զինվորները հակառակորդ կողմի զինվորներին սպանելով մեղք են գործում?


Սա տեղին չեր, ոչ մեկ չի ասում եթե քեզ սպանում են, կամ երեխային դու ձեռքերդ ծալած կանգնի, եթե հնարավորություն չունես և կսպանես նրան դա մեղք չի

----------


## Arqimed

> Ստեղ հարցա առաջանում, ինչը համարել մեղք: Ու ավելի կարևոր` տալ մեղքի նշանակությունը: 
> Օրինակ ինձ անմեղ համարելը ես մեղք չեմ համարում: Խնձոր ուտելը ես մեղք չեմ համարում: Սեփական ազատ կամքին ու բանականությանը հետևելը ես մեղք չեմ համարում: Ու այդպես շարունակ:
> Սեփական ազատ կամքին ու բանականությանը հետևելը ես էլ մեղք չեմ համարում, եթե հանուն այդ ազատ կամքի ու բանականության չես դիմում ստոր քայլերի: Ադամի խնձոր ուտելը մեղքա եղել ու դա ես չէ որ պետքա ասեմ, հայտնի է բոլորին: Իսկ անմեղ համարել;ը մեղք է, քանի որ չկան անմեղ մարդիկ /ասում եմ արդեն 10-րդ անգամ/:
> 
> 
> 
> Ենթադրենք զբոսնում եմ անտառով, մեկե տենում եմ, ոնցա ինչոր մանյակ, ասենք Չիկածիլոն, կացինով /դանակով, բենզոսղոցով/ ուզում էրեխա սպանի: Իմ մոտ կա ատրճանակ: Կրակում եմ ու վատ տեսողության պատճառով ոտի տեղը մանյակի գլխին կպնում: Ես դա մեղք չեմ համարի` ով ուզումա ինչ ուզումա ասի:
> Նկարագրված դեպքը ես էլ մեղք չեմ համարում, ով ինչ ուզումա ասի:
> 
> Ուրիշ հարց` սեփական հայրենիքը ագրեսսորից պաշտպանող զինվորները հակառակորդ կողմի զինվորներին սպանելով մեղք են գործում?


Զինվորը եթե սպանում է ուրիշ զղինվոր մեղք է գործում, անկասկած: Նախ, խլում է ուրիշի կյանքը, հետո Աստվածաշնչում  ասված է.<< Սիրիր թշնամուդ>>: Հետո էլ շատ զինվորներ պատերազմից հետո մինչև կյանքի վերջը տանջվել են մեղքի զգացումից:

----------


## kyahi

> kyahi, դու ես գրել դու ինքդ ես գրել որ քեզ չես համարում մեղավոր: Ես  անկապ բառերից չեմ կառչում: Հայաստան-Վրաստանը ճիշտ բաներ ասեց. մտածի դրանց շուրջ:


լսիր , եթե ես ինձ մեղավոր չեմ համարում դա դեռ չի նշանակում , որ ես ինձ սուրբ եմ համարում, կամ ո՞վ ա որոշում սուրբ լինելու սահմանները, դե հա ես գտնում եմ, որ մարդը ամեն անկապ բանի համար մեղքի զգացողություն չպիտի ունենա:
իսկ այ Հայաստան-վրաստանի խոսքերի շուրջ ես երևի կմտածեմ հմմմմմմմմ երբեք, ես անկապ խոսքերի շուրջ չեմ մտածում, խորհուրդ կտամ դուք ձեր հավատացյալի խոսքը տանեք դեպի հեռուներ ու հասկացեք մարդ մեղավոր չի կարա լինի Ադամի կերած խնձորից սկսած, դուք ուղղակի ինքնախառազանմամբ եք զբաղված, իսկ դա վատ ա, ի դեպ դեռ հարց է ում խոսքն է սպառվում, հա որտեղից վերցրեցիր որ ես անհավատ եմ  :Think: շատ հետաքրքիր է ինձ, թե՞ դուք միանգամից բոլորին դասում եք հավատացյալների ու անհավատների շարքին

----------

յոգի (23.05.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Այդպես ապրում են ոչ բանական արարածները, միայն բնազդո


Այսինքն ըստ քեզ սեփական ինտելեկտին հետևելը դա բնազդա, իսկ կույր հավատը բանականա?




> Սա տեղին չեր, ոչ մեկ չի ասում եթե քեզ սպանում են, կամ երեխային դու ձեռքերդ ծալած կանգնի, եթե հնարավորություն չունես և կսպանես նրան դա մեղք չի


Իսկ այ Արքիմեդը գրումա




> Բայց եթե նույնիս հանուն քո կյանքը փրկելու համար ես մարդ սպանում, էլի մեղք ես գործում, որովհետև ուրիշ մարդու զրկում ես կյանքից, իսկ կյանքը սուրբ է / կարևոր չէ թե էտ մարդը ինչ մարդ է, թեկուզ ամենավերջին անասունը լինի/:


Հիմա քեզ հավատամ, թե Արքիմեդին?

----------


## Leo Negri

> Զինվորը եթե սպանում է ուրիշ զղինվոր մեղք է գործում, անկասկած: Նախ, խլում է ուրիշի կյանքը, հետո Աստվածաշնչում ասված է.<< Սիրիր թշնամուդ>>: Հետո էլ շատ զինվորներ պատերազմից հետո մինչև կյանքի վերջը տանջվել են մեղքի զգացումից:


Այսինքն պատերազմի ժամանակ պետքա չսպանել թշնամուն, սիրել թշնամուն, մեղք չգործել, հողերը, կանանց ու էրեխեքին հանձնել թշնամուն ու հույսը դնել աստծո վրա?
Վարդան Մամիկոնյանը որ դրել պարսիկներ էր մորթում իրանց սիրելու փոխարեն, մեղք էր գործում? Չեմ կարծում:

----------


## kyahi

> Զինվորը եթե սպանում է ուրիշ զղինվոր մեղք է գործում, անկասկած: Նախ, խլում է ուրիշի կյանքը, հետո Աստվածաշնչում  ասված է.<< Սիրիր թշնամուդ>>: Հետո էլ շատ զինվորներ պատերազմից հետո մինչև կյանքի վերջը տանջվել են մեղքի զգացումից:


կներես բայց դու արդեն ջուր ես ծեծում ու ասեմ, որ քո մոտ դա վատ ա ստացվում :LOL:

----------


## Arqimed

մեղքը մեղքա եթե սպանում ես նաույնիսկ մանյակին, բայց ավելի ծանի մեղքա կանգնած նայես թե ոնցա մանյակը սպանում երեխային, եթե հնարավորություն ունես փրկել երեխայի կյանքը: Ամեն դեպքում ես էդ պահին կփրկեի երեխային` առանց մտածելու մեղքի մասին:

----------


## Skeptic

> Զինվորը եթե սպանում է ուրիշ զղինվոր մեղք է գործում, անկասկած: Նախ, խլում է ուրիշի կյանքը, հետո Աստվածաշնչում  ասված է.<< Սիրիր թշնամուդ>>: Հետո էլ շատ զինվորներ պատերազմից հետո մինչև կյանքի վերջը տանջվել են մեղքի զգացումից:


Այսինքն, օրինակ, էն զինվորները, ովքեր կանխեցին հայոց Արցախի ազերիացումը ու հայերի զանգվածային տեղահանումներն ու ջարդերը, պետք է ոչ թե պաշտպանվեին ու պաշտպանեին հայկական բնակավայրերը` սպանելով թշնամու զինվորներին, այլ «սիրեին թշնամուն», գիտակցաբար մորթվեին, հետո մահից մազապուրծ փոքրաթիվ ժողովուրդը գաղթեր օտար երկրներ ու երանությամբ հիշեր իր մարտիրոսներին` ովքեր հանուն քրիստոնեության զոհեցին թե' իրենց, թե' ուրիշների կյանքերը...
Չե՞ս գտնում, որ աբսուրդի վերին աստիճանն է:

----------

kyahi (23.05.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> մեղքը մեղքա եթե սպանում ես նաույնիսկ մանյակին, բայց ավելի ծանի մեղքա կանգնած նայես թե ոնցա մանյակը սպանում երեխային, եթե հնարավորություն ունես փրկել երեխայի կյանքը: Ամեն դեպքում ես էդ պահին կփրկեի երեխային` առանց մտածելու մեղքի մասին:


Կան ճիշտ արարքներ, ու սխալ արարքներ:
Թշնամու, մանյակի, իմ ու իմ մոտիկների կյանքին սպառնացող մարդու կյանքը խլելը ես համարում եմ էթիկապես արդարացված ու ճիշտ:
Ճիշտ, էթիկապես արդարացված արարքը ես մեղք չեմ համարում: Որ աստված ուզումա ինչ ուզումա դրա վրով ասի:

----------


## Arqimed

Զինվորները պետքա կռվեին Արցախի համար, Վարդան Մամիկոնյանն էլ պետք պաշտպաներ հայրենիքը: Ես շատ հայրենասեր մարդ եմ... բայց ստեղ քննարկվումա` մեղքա գործում զինվորը ուրիշ զինվորի սպանելով թե չէ, ասեմ `այո, մեղքա գործում: Բայց եթե պետք լինի էտ մեղքը ես էլ կգործեմ հանուն հայրենիքի:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> լսիր , եթե ես ինձ մեղավոր չեմ համարում դա դեռ չի նշանակում , որ ես ինձ սուրբ եմ համարում, կամ ո՞վ ա որոշում սուրբ լինելու սահմանները, դե հա ես գտնում եմ, որ մարդը ամեն անկապ բանի համար մեղքի զգացողություն չպիտի ունենա:
> իսկ այ Հայաստան-վրաստանի խոսքերի շուրջ ես երևի կմտածեմ հմմմմմմմմ երբեք, ես անկապ խոսքերի շուրջ չեմ մտածում, խորհուրդ կտամ դուք ձեր հավատացյալի խոսքը տանեք դեպի հեռուներ ու հասկացեք մարդ մեղավոր չի կարա լինի Ադամի կերած խնձորից սկսած, դուք ուղղակի ինքնախառազանմամբ եք զբաղված, իսկ դա վատ ա, ի դեպ դեռ հարց է ում խոսքն է սպառվում, հա որտեղից վերցրեցիր որ ես անհավատ եմ շատ հետաքրքիր է ինձ, թե՞ դուք միանգամից բոլորին դասում եք հավատացյալների ու անհավատների շարքին


Իսկ որն էր անկապ խոսքերս?

----------


## Leo Negri

> Զինվորները պետքա կռվեին Արցախի համար, Վարդան Մամիկոնյանն էլ պետք պաշտպաներ հայրենիքը:


Իրանք ոչ մի մեղք չեն գործել: Ոչ մի աստված իրավունք չունի իրանց հայրենասիրական արարքը մեղք համարի




> Ես շատ հայրենասեր մարդ եմ... բայց ստեղ քննարկվումա` մեղքա գործում զինվորը ուրիշ զինվորի սպանելով թե չէ, ասեմ `այո, մեղքա գործում:


Թշնամուն սպանելուց զինվորը մեղք չի գործում: Զինվորը պաշտպանումա իր անձը, իր մոտիկներին, իր երկիրը: Դա մեղք չի, դա հիացմունքի արժանի արարքա:

----------


## kyahi

> Իսկ որն էր անկապ խոսքերս?





> անհավատ մարդու խոսքերը կարող են սպառվել ապացուցելու իր անհիմք վարդապետությունը, բայց հավատացյալինը չի սպառվի


հուսով եմ պարզ եմ արտահայտվում ու կրկնելու կարիք չի լինի, ապացուցիր, որ "անհավատի" խոսքերը անհիմք են ու սպառվում են:

----------


## Leo Negri

Վա՜յ ձեզ, որ այժմ ծիծաղում էք, որովհետեւ պիտի սգաք ու պիտի լաք։ Ղուկաս, 6-28:

Ծիծաղալը մեղք համարենք?

----------


## Arqimed

Թշնամուն սպանելուց զինվորը մեղք չի գործում: Զինվորը պաշտպանումա իր անձը, իր մոտիկներին, իր երկիրը: Դա մեղք չի, դա հիացմունքի արժանի արարքա:[/QUOTE]
Էտ հիացմունքի արժանի արաքը մեղքա` սպանություն: Եկենք    չմոռանանք որ թշնամու զինվորն էլ պաշտպանումա իր անձը, իր մոտիկներին, իր երկիրը: ԵՎ, վերջապես, Աստված երկիրը ստեղծելուց չի առանձնացրել տարածքներ, երկրներ....

----------


## Leo Negri

> Էտ հիացմունքի արժանի արաքը մեղքա` սպանություն:


Դա հիացմունքի արժանի սպանությունա: 




> Եկենք չմոռանանք որ թշնամու զինվորն էլ պաշտպանումա իր անձը, իր մոտիկներին, իր երկիրը:


Թշնամու զինվորը հարձակվումա իմ վրա, ուզումա վերցնի իմ հողերը ու տիրանա իմ մոտիկներին: Իրան սպանելը մեղք չի:




> Վ, վերջապես, Աստված երկիրը ստեղծելուց չի առանձնացրել տարածքներ, երկրներ....


Իսկ լեզուները արի ու տես, խառնելա:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Այսինքն ըստ քեզ սեփական ինտելեկտին հետևելը դա բնազդա, իսկ կույր հավատը բանականա?
> Հավատը կույր չի, հավատը ավելի տեսանելի է ու լուսավոր քան դու ես պատկերացնում
> 
> Իսկ այ Արքիմեդը գրումա
> 
> 
> 
> Հիմա քեզ հավատամ, թե Արքիմեդին?


Ասեմ, եթե մեկը քեզ ուզում է սպանել և դու ուրիշ ճար չունես ու սպանես նրան մեղքա արած չես լինի
Եթե դու հանուն հայրենիքի կռվես ու սպանես մեկին մեղք չես անի, դու մեղավոր չես չես, որ պատերազմ է սկսվել, ով սկսել է նա կպատժվի:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ասեմ, եթե մեկը քեզ ուզում է սպանել և դու ուրիշ ճար չունես ու սպանես նրան մեղքա արած չես լինի
> Եթե դու հանուն հայրենիքի կռվես ու սպանես մեկին մեղք չես անի, դու մեղավոր չես չես,


Լիովին համամիտ եմ:
Իսկ այ Արքիմեդը համարումա որ էդ մեղքա:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> հուսով եմ պարզ եմ արտահայտվում ու կրկնելու կարիք չի լինի, ապացուցիր, որ "անհավատի" խոսքերը անհիմք են ու սպառվում են:


Անհավատի վարդապետության հիմքը նյութն է, ուստի նյութը սպառվում է, նյութի հետ նաև խոսքերը, իսկ քրիստոնեական վարդապետության հիմքը Աստծո խոսքն է, ուստի բխում է Աստծուց իսկ Աստված հավիտենական է

----------


## kyahi

> Անհավատի վարդապետության հիմքը նյութն է, ուստի նյութը սպառվում է, նյութի հետ նաև խոսքերը, իսկ քրիստոնեական վարդապետության հիմքը Աստծո խոսքն է, ուստի բխում է Աստծուց իսկ Աստված հավիտենական է


բայց կարծեմ աստվածաշունչը դա աստծո խոսքն է, մի՞թե աստվածաշունչը վերահրատարակում է, ախր դա էլ ա չէ մի գիրք, որտեղ սահմանափակ քանակությամբ նյութեր են գրած:
ասեմ, որ նյութը, որը, ըստ իս դա մարդու բանականությունն է , չի սպառվում, հետևաբար խոսքը ևս չի սպառվում, այնպես որ չհամոզեցիր :Sad:

----------


## Leo Negri

Բոլոր ուրիշներին մեղավոր համարող քրիստոնյաներին`

Ինչո՞ւ քո եղբօր աչքի միջի շիւղը տեսնում ես, իսկ քո աչքի միջի գերանը չես նշմարում։ Եւ կամ՝ ինչպէ՞ս կարող ես եղբօրդ ասել՝ եղբա՛յր, թող որ քո աչքից այդ շիւղը հանեմ, իսկ դու քո աչքի միջի գերանը չես տեսնում։ Կեղծաւո՛ր, նախ քո աչքից գերանը հանի՛ր եւ ապա լաւ կը տեսնես՝ քո եղբօր աչքից շիւղը հանելու համար: Ղուկաս, 6: 44-45

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Վա՜յ ձեզ, որ այժմ ծիծաղում էք, որովհետեւ պիտի սգաք ու պիտի լաք։ Ղուկաս, 6-28:
> 
> Ծիծաղալը մեղք համարենք?


Դու ուղղակի չես հասկանում դրա միտքը, նա ոչ թե ուզում է ասել չծիծաղեք, ընդհակառակը, աստված ցանկանում է իր բոլոր զավակների երջանկությունը:
Այդ ասելով նա ի նկատի ունի, մեղքերի մեջ գտնվող ու ուրախացող չզղչացող մարդուն

----------


## Skeptic

> Անհավատի վարդապետության հիմքը նյութն է, ուստի նյութը սպառվում է, նյութի հետ նաև խոսքերը, իսկ քրիստոնեական վարդապետության հիմքը Աստծո խոսքն է, ուստի բխում է Աստծուց իսկ Աստված հավիտենական է


Անհավատի վարդապետության աշխարհայացքի հիմքը փաստն է, ուստի փաստը սպառվում է /քանի որ անվերջ քանակությամբ չէ/, իսկ քրիստոնեական վարդապետության հիմքը մարդկային երևակայությունն է, իսկ երևակայությունն անսահման է:  :Wink:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Դու ուղղակի չես հասկանում դրա միտքը, նա ոչ թե ուզում է ասել չծիծաղեք, ընդհակառակը, աստված ցանկանում է իր բոլոր զավակների երջանկությունը:


Ցանկանումա, բայց դե իր որդու շուրթերով կարճ կոնկրետ ասումա` վայ ծիծաղացողներին ու երանի լացողներին: Մի բան ցանկանումա, ուրիշ բան ասում?




> Այդ ասելով նա ի նկատի ունի, մեղքերի մեջ գտնվող ու ուրախացող չզղչացող մարդուն


Վայ ինձ: Ուրախանում եմ ու չեմ զղչում: Հիմա ոնց անենք?

----------


## Leo Negri

Ինչ հավես պլակատներ են:

----------

Skeptic (23.05.2010), VisTolog (23.05.2010)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> բայց կարծեմ աստվածաշունչը դա աստծո խոսքն է, մի՞թե աստվածաշունչը վերահրատարակում է, ախր դա էլ ա չէ մի գիրք, որտեղ սահմանափակ քանակությամբ նյութեր են գրած:
> ասեմ, որ նյութը, որը, ըստ իս դա մարդու բանականությունն է , չի սպառվում, հետևաբար խոսքը ևս չի սպառվում, այնպես որ չհամոզեցիր


Աստվածաշունչը Աստուծո խոսքն է, բայց այնտեղ մարդկանց համար հասկանալի նյութեր են գրած սահմանափակ քանակությամբ, որ մարդիք ճանաչեն Աստծուն, բայց Աստված հավիտենական է ու անսահման եվ նրա խոսքը նույնպես:
Իսկ այդ որտեղից ես որոշել, որ նյութը մարդու բանականությունն է?

----------


## Arqimed

Քրիստոնեության հիմքը մարդու երևակայությունը չի: Շատ ես սխալվում, եթե այդպես ես կարծում: Քրիստոնեության հիմքը մարդասիրություննա և հավատը Աստծո հանդեպ: Իսկ անհավատի փաստերը, և ընդհանրապես փաստերը, ոչինչ են, դատարկություն: Ես էլ կարող եմ զանազան փաստերով աղավաղել ճշմարտությունը: Օրինակ, փաստաբանը մեղադրյալին պաշտպանելու համար տարբեր փաստերա բերում, որոնք կարող են լինել ճիշտ և սխալ, կարևոր չէ: Փաստաբանի նպատակը մեղավորին պաշտպանելն է:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Բոլոր ուրիշներին մեղավոր համարող քրիստոնյաներին`
> 
> Ինչո՞ւ քո եղբօր աչքի միջի շիւղը տեսնում ես, իսկ քո աչքի միջի գերանը չես նշմարում։ Եւ կամ՝ ինչպէ՞ս կարող ես եղբօրդ ասել՝ եղբա՛յր, թող որ քո աչքից այդ շիւղը հանեմ, իսկ դու քո աչքի միջի գերանը չես տեսնում։ Կեղծաւո՛ր, նախ քո աչքից գերանը հանի՛ր եւ ապա լաւ կը տեսնես՝ քո եղբօր աչքից շիւղը հանելու համար: Ղուկաս, 6: 44-45


Ինձ թվում է որ դու կարդացել ես Աստվածաշունչը, բայց դա ում էր ուղղված, և ինչի համար?

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Անհավատի վարդապետության աշխարհայացքի հիմքը փաստն է, ուստի փաստը սպառվում է /քանի որ անվերջ քանակությամբ չէ/, իսկ քրիստոնեական վարդապետության հիմքը մարդկային երևակայությունն է, իսկ երևակայությունն անսահման է:


եթե հիմքում փաստն է ընկած ուրեմն փաստիր, որ Աստված չկա

----------

յոգի (23.05.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> Իսկ այդ որտեղից ես որոշել, որ նյութը մարդու բանականությունն է?


պարզ պատճառով, որովհետև այն ինչը նյութական է մարդու երևակայության և բանականության արդյունք է, ցանկացած բան ինչը ստեղծվում է, սարքեր կամ դրա նման մի բան, դա մարդու երևակայության և բանականության արդյունք է,օրինակ բնությունն էլ է շատ լավ բացատրվում գիտության կողմից, իսկ գիտությունը դա մարդու բանականության արդյունք է, եթե դու չունենայիր բանականություն դու չէիր տարբերի նյութականնը ու հոգևորը, հետևաբար ես գալիս եմ այն եզրահանգաման, որ ամեն ինչը մարդու բանականության հիման վրա է առաջանում

----------


## Skeptic

> Քրիստոնեության հիմքը մարդու երևակայությունը չի: Շատ ես սխալվում, եթե այդպես ես կարծում: Քրիստոնեության հիմքը մարդասիրություննա և հավատը Աստծո հանդեպ: Իսկ անհավատի փաստերը, և ընդհանրապես փաստերը, ոչինչ են, դատարկություն: Ես էլ կարող եմ զանազան փաստերով աղավաղել ճշմարտությունը: Օրինակ, փաստաբանը մեղադրյալին պաշտպանելու համար տարբեր *փաստերա* բերում, որոնք կարող են լինել ճիշտ և սխալ, կարևոր չէ: Փաստաբանի նպատակը մեղավորին պաշտպանելն է:


Վերջն էր...  :Lol2: 
*Փաստն* ու *փաստարկը* լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են, ինչքան էլ որ նման հնչեն:

----------

kyahi (23.05.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ինձ թվում է որ դու կարդացել ես Աստվածաշունչը, բայց դա ում էր ուղղված, և ինչի համար?


Կարդացել եմ բազմիցս, մի քանի անգամ` սկզբից մինչև վերջ:
Միտքը էն էր, որ քրիստոնյային վայելա սեփական աչքի գերանին ավելի մեծ ուշադրություն դարձնել, քան ուրիշի աչքի շյուղին, ու ուրիշներին մեղավոր չհամարել` մինչև սեփական աչքի գերանը չհանի:
Իսկ դու հանել ես քո աչքի գերանը?

Ինչևէ, հավասարակշռություն պահպանելու համար մի մեջբերում էլ ուղղեմ աթեիսթներին`

Բայց դուք չէք հաւատում, որովհետեւ իմ ոչխարներից չէք. իմ ոչխարներն իմ ձայնը լսում են, եւ ես ճանաչում եմ նրանց. եւ նրանք գալու են իմ յետեւից. եւ ես նրանց կը տամ յաւիտենական կեանք. եւ նրանք չեն կորչի յաւիտեան. եւ ոչ ոք նրանց իմ ձեռքից չի յափշտակի: Յովհ, 10:26-28

Նենց որ մտածեք, մի գուցե ժամանակնա հոտի մեջ մտնել ու բարի հովվի ոչխար դառնալ?

----------


## Arqimed

> Վերջն էր... 
> *Փաստն* ու *փաստարկը* լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են, ինչքան էլ որ նման հնչեն:


Ես շատ լավ գիտեմ փաստը ինչա, փաստարկը ինչա, բայց որոշ դեպքերում նույնացնում եք դրանք: Հիմա կախվում եք իմ բառերից:

----------


## Skeptic

> եթե հիմքում փաստն է ընկած ուրեմն փաստիր, որ Աստված չկա


Կարո՞ղ եմ ես արդյոք փաստել, որ, օրինակ, Մարսի ու Յուպիտերի ուղեծրերի «արանքում» մոլորակ-թեյնիկ չկա /Դոքինզիս *փաստարկներից*/: Իհարկե` ոչ: Հնարավոր է, որ այն կա: Բայց քանի որ մոլորակ-թեյնիկի գոյության անհրաժեշտությունը /այլ ոչ թե` հենց գոյությունը/ ապացուցող փաստեր չկան, ես շատ հանգիստ կարող եմ դրան չհավատալ: Անալոգների մասին մտածիր ինքդ:  :Wink:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Ցանկանումա, բայց դե իր որդու շուրթերով կարճ կոնկրետ ասումա` վայ ծիծաղացողներին ու երանի լացողներին: Մի բան ցանկանումա, ուրիշ բան ասում?
> 
> 
> 
> Վայ ինձ: Ուրախանում եմ ու չեմ զղչում: Հիմա ոնց անենք?


Քրիստոսը իր խաչով հաղթեց մահին, ամեն քրիստոնյա խաչով է փրկվելու, դրա համար էլ Քրիստոսը ասում է երանի լացողներին
դրանք մեկ մեկու չեն հակասում: Իսկ քո մասին ասեմ, կարդա Աստվածաշունչը, գնա եկեղեցի, հավատա Աստծուն լավ կլինի

----------


## kyahi

> կարդա Աստվածաշունչը, գնա եկեղեցի, հավատա Աստծուն լավ կլինի


կներք դուք եհովայի վկա եք, թե դրա նման մի բան, շարքային հավատացյալ չեք, դուք մասնակցու՞մ եք ինչ-որ Հիսուսական կամ այդ կարքի խմբերի հանդիպումներին :Think: 
խնդրում եմ չվիրավորվել, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> պարզ պատճառով, որովհետև այն ինչը նյութական է մարդու երևակայության և բանականության արդյունք է, ցանկացած բան ինչը ստեղծվում է, սարքեր կամ դրա նման մի բան, դա մարդու երևակայության և բանականության արդյունք է,օրինակ բնությունն էլ է շատ լավ բացատրվում գիտության կողմից, իսկ գիտությունը դա մարդու բանականության արդյունք է, եթե դու չունենայիր բանականություն դու չէիր տարբերի նյութականնը ու հոգևորը, հետևաբար ես գալիս եմ այն եզրահանգաման, որ ամեն ինչը մարդու բանականության հիման վրա է առաջանում


 Լավ ասեցիր, եթե բանականություն չունենայիր չէիր տարբերի նյութականն ու հոգևորը, նաև չարն ու բարին, աստված է մալրդուն պարգևել բանականություն, որ տարբերի դրանք

----------


## Arqimed

> Կարո՞ղ եմ ես արդյոք փաստել, որ, օրինակ, Մարսի ու Յուպիտերի ուղեծրերի «արանքում» մոլորակ-թեյնիկ չկա /Դոքինզիս *փաստարկներից*/: Իհարկե` ոչ: Հնարավոր է, որ այն կա: Բայց քանի որ մոլորակ-թեյնիկի գոյության անհրաժեշտությունը /այլ ոչ թե` հենց գոյությունը/ ապացուցող փաստեր չկան, ես շատ հանգիստ կարող եմ դրան չհավատալ: Անալոգների մասին մտածիր ինքդ:


Մարսի ու Յուպիտերի ուղեծրերի «արանքում» մոլորակ-թեյնիկի լինել չլինելու հարցը չի կարելի համեմատել Աստծո չինել չլինելու փաստի հետ: Շատ - շատ փաստեր կան, որ ապացուցում են Հիսուսի լինելու փաստը, որոնց վրա անգամ չարժե կասկածել: Հավատացյալները շատ ավելի շատ են, քան անհավատները, որի համար ես շատ ուրախ եմ, թե չէ աշխարհի վերջը վաղուց էր եկել…

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Կարդացել եմ բազմիցս, մի քանի անգամ` սկզբից մինչև վերջ:
> Միտքը էն էր, որ քրիստոնյային վայելա սեփական աչքի գերանին ավելի մեծ ուշադրություն դարձնել, քան ուրիշի աչքի շյուղին, ու ուրիշներին մեղավոր չհամարել` մինչև սեփական աչքի գերանը չհանի:
> Իսկ դու հանել ես քո աչքի գերանը?
> Ցավոք սրտի ես ունեմ աչքիս մեջ գերան, ու չեմ ուրանում, քեզ էլ չեմ մեղադրում, ուղղակի ես պարք ունեմ ասելու այն ինչ գիտեմ եվ հասկանում եմ, գա է ընկած քրիստոնեության հիմքում:
> Դու քո հարցին լավ պատասխանեցիր: հուսով եմ աստված կբացի մի օր սիրտդ ու մուտք կգործի
> Ինչևէ, հավասարակշռություն պահպանելու համար մի մեջբերում էլ ուղղեմ աթեիսթներին`
> 
> Բայց դուք չէք հաւատում, որովհետեւ իմ ոչխարներից չէք. իմ ոչխարներն իմ ձայնը լսում են, եւ ես ճանաչում եմ նրանց. եւ նրանք գալու են իմ յետեւից. եւ ես նրանց կը տամ յաւիտենական կեանք. եւ նրանք չեն կորչի յաւիտեան. եւ ոչ ոք նրանց իմ ձեռքից չի յափշտակի: Յովհ, 10:26-28
> 
> Նենց որ մտածեք, մի գուցե ժամանակնա հոտի մեջ մտնել ու բարի հովվի ոչխար դառնալ?


 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Քրիստոսը իր խաչով հաղթեց մահին, ամեն քրիստոնյա խաչով է փրկվելու, դրա համար էլ Քրիստոսը ասում է երանի լացողներին


Քրիստոսը ենթադրաբար խաչով հաղթեց մահին /ամենազկզբում քրիստոնյաների սիմվոլը ձուկն էր, ոչ թե խաչը, բայց էական չի/, ամեն քրիստոնյա կարծումա, որ խաչովա փրկվելու, իսկ ես նախընտրում եմ փրկվել ինքնուրույն, ինքս իմ վրա հույս դնելով:




> Իսկ քո մասին ասեմ, կարդա Աստվածաշունչը, գնա եկեղեցի, հավատա Աստծուն լավ կլինի


Աստվածաշունչ կարդացել եմ բազմիցս, եկեղեցի գնում եմ երբեմն, որովհետև /ոչ բոլոր եկեղեցիներում/ հանգիստա, հով ու լուռ, ու մտածելը լավա ստացվում, իսկ այ աստծուն չեմ հավատում: Հլը որ լավա, չեմ բողոքում:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> կներք դուք եհովայի վկա եք, թե դրա նման մի բան, շարքային հավատացյալ չեք, դուք մասնակցու՞մ եք ինչ-որ Հիսուսական կամ այդ կարքի խմբերի հանդիպումներին
> խնդրում եմ չվիրավորվել ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է


Ոչ, Եհովայի վկաները աղանդավորներ են, ես հայ կաթողիկե եմ:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Քրիստոսը ենթադրաբար խաչով հաղթեց մահին /ամենազկզբում քրիստոնյաների սիմվոլը ձուկն էր, ոչ թե խաչը, բայց էական չի/, ամեն քրիստոնյա կարծումա, որ խաչովա փրկվելու, իսկ ես նախընտրում եմ փրկվել ինքնուրույն, ինքս իմ վրա հույս դնելով:
> 
> 
> 
> Աստվածաշունչ կարդացել եմ բազմիցս, եկեղեցի գնում եմ երբեմն, որովհետև /ոչ բոլոր եկեղեցիներում/ հանգիստա, հով ու լուռ, ու մտածելը լավա ստացվում, իսկ այ աստծուն չեմ հավատում: Հլը որ լավա, չեմ բողոքում:


Աստված տա միշտ լավ լինի, առավել ևս հանդերձյալ կյանքում

----------


## Leo Negri

> Աստված տա միշտ լավ լինի, առավել ևս հանդերձյալ կյանքում


Աստծո տալու հույսին լինենք, ահագին մարդ դժոխքա ընկնելու: Նենց որ:

----------


## Skeptic

> Շատ - շատ փաստեր կան, որ ապացուցում են Հիսուսի լինելու փաստը, որոնց վրա անգամ չարժե կասկածել:


Ամենևին:



> Հավատացյալները շատ ավելի շատ են, քան անհավատները...


Եթե նույնիսկ հավատացյալ ասելով հասկանանք աշխարհի բոլոր հավատացյալ քրիստոնյաներին, ապա, միևնույն է, նրանք ավելի քիչ են /հաշվի առնելով մյուս կրոնների ներկայացուցիչներին/



> ...որի համար ես շատ ուրախ եմ, թե չէ աշխարհի վերջը վաղուց էր եկել…


«Աշխարհի Վերջը» մի քանի անգամ արդեն խոստացել ա գալ, բայց անամոթը միշտ դրժել ա իրա խոստումը:  :LOL:

----------


## Arqimed

> Քրիստոսը ենթադրաբար խաչով հաղթեց մահին /ամենազկզբում քրիստոնյաների սիմվոլը ձուկն էր, ոչ թե խաչը, բայց էական չի/, ամեն քրիստոնյա կարծումա, որ խաչովա փրկվելու, իսկ ես նախընտրում եմ փրկվել ինքնուրույն, ինքս իմ վրա հույս դնելով:
> 
> 
> 
> Աստվածաշունչ կարդացել եմ բազմիցս, եկեղեցի գնում եմ երբեմն, որովհետև /ոչ բոլոր եկեղեցիներում/ հանգիստա, հով ու լուռ, ու մտածելը լավա ստացվում, իսկ այ աստծուն չեմ հավատում: Հլը որ լավա, չեմ բողոքում:


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: իսկ միգուցե եկեղեցի գնալու տեղը մի հով, հանգիստ մտածելու տեղ գտնեիք՞: Ես շարքային հավատացյալ եմ, եկեղեցի մեկ-մեկ եմ գնում, պաս չեմ պահում... ու ընդհանրապես կապ չունեմ որևէ կրոնական կազմակերպության հետ, եթե հարցը ինձ էթլ էր վերաբերում…

----------


## Leo Negri

> իսկ միգուցե եկեղեցի գնալու տեղը մի հով, հանգիստ մտածելու տեղ գտնեիք՞:


Եկեղեցին էդ առումով շատ հարմարա: Անկախ աստծո գոյությունից:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Աստծո տալու հույսին լինենք, ահագին մարդ դժոխքա ընկնելու: Նենց որ:


Շատերն են ընկնում դժոխք, ավելի լավ ա էդ մասին շուտ մտածես

----------


## Leo Negri

> «Աշխարհի Վերջը» մի քանի անգամ արդեն խոստացել ա գալ, բայց անամոթը միշտ դրժել ա իրա խոստումը:


Ասում են, հավեսա լինելու

Եւ տաճարից լսեցի մի բարձր ձայն, որ ասում էր եօթը հրեշտակներին. «Գնացէ՛ք, Աստծու ցասման եօթը սկաւառակները թափեցէ՛ք երկրի վրայ»։ Առաջին հրեշտակը գնաց եւ իր սկաւառակի պարունակութիւնը թափեց երկրի վրայ. եւ չար պալարներ գոյացան այն մարդկանց վրայ, որ ունէին գազանի դրոշմը ու երկրպագում էին նրա արձանին։ Երկրորդ հրեշտակն իր սկաւառակը թափեց ծովի մէջ. եւ ջրերը փոխուեցին ու դարձան ինչպէս մեռելի արիւն։ Եւ ծովի մէջ եղած ամէն կենդանի արարած սատկեց: Յայտն 16:1-3

Հետո իրավիճակը ավելիա բարդանում, նենց որ էս հլը մանուշակներ են:

----------

Skeptic (23.05.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> տխմարությունն ենա, որ դուք ձեզ համարում եք անմեղ էակ, որը զերծ է մարդային թուլություններից կամ էլ եթե զերծ չէ, ապա դրանք մեղք չեն: Դե իհարկե, ես հիմա վիճում եմ սրբերի հետ ոման էլ իրանց Աստված են համարում նույնիսկ, քանի որ կարող են կյանք պարգևել


Ինչի՞ ես է կախվել «անմեղ-մեղավոր» լինելուց: Դա քո համար էտքան կարևո՞րա: *Թքած* էն օրենքի վրա, որն ինձ սուտ խոսելու (ու ոչ միայն սուտ խոսելու) համար մեղավորա համարում: *Ծափահարություններ* էն «ինչ»-ին, որը կարողացել է մարդկանց ուղեղների մեջ ինչ-որ օրենքներ ու պարտականություններ լցնել՝ չթողնելով մարդուն ազատ ընտրություն կատարել թե ինչ է պետք անել, ու ինչ պետք չի:

----------

EgoBrain (23.05.2010)

----------


## kyahi

> Շատերն են ընկնում դժոխք, ավելի լավ ա էդ մասին շուտ մտածես


Leo Negri դու քաշվեցիր :Cray:  քանի շուտ ա քայլեր մտածիր… 
ի դեպ Հայաստան-Վրաստան դու ինչքանով ես համոզված, որ դրախտ ես գնալու? բա որ խաբեն քաշեն? :Shok:  :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (23.05.2010), յոգի (23.05.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Շատերն են ընկնում դժոխք, ավելի լավ ա էդ մասին շուտ մտածես





> Leo Negri դու քաշվեցիր քանի շուտ ա քայլեր մտածիր…


Արագ արագ քրիստոնյա դառնամ, սկսեմ չարածս մեղքերի համար թողություն աղերսել, ուտեմ Հիսուսի մարմինը, խմեմ Հիսուսի արյունը ու հավատամ ենթադրյալ աստծուն,  որը իրեն հավատացող մարդկանց համեմատումա ոչխարների հետ?
Մեկ ուրիշ անգամ:

----------

VisTolog (23.05.2010), յոգի (23.05.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Շատերն են ընկնում դժոխք, ավելի լավ ա էդ մասին շուտ մտածես


Դրախտն ու դժոխքը ստեղծվել են մարդուն վախեցնելու ու էտ վախի միջոցով նրան «վատ բաներ անել» չթողնելու համար: Հիմա մարդիկ էնքան զարգացած են, որ տենց հեքիաթների քչերն են հավատում, որովհետև մենք ֆանտաստիկ/կախարդական կյանքում չենք ապրում: Միայն կինոներում կհանդիպես մահվանից հետո դրախտ-դժոխք գնացող մարդու:

----------

EgoBrain (23.05.2010), kyahi (23.05.2010), Leo Negri (23.05.2010), Skeptic (23.05.2010)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Ասում են, հավեսա լինելու
> 
> Եւ տաճարից լսեցի մի բարձր ձայն, որ ասում էր եօթը հրեշտակներին. «Գնացէ՛ք, Աստծու ցասման եօթը սկաւառակները թափեցէ՛ք երկրի վրայ»։ Առաջին հրեշտակը գնաց եւ իր սկաւառակի պարունակութիւնը թափեց երկրի վրայ. եւ չար պալարներ գոյացան այն մարդկանց վրայ, որ ունէին գազանի դրոշմը ու երկրպագում էին նրա արձանին։ Երկրորդ հրեշտակն իր սկաւառակը թափեց ծովի մէջ. եւ ջրերը փոխուեցին ու դարձան ինչպէս մեռելի արիւն։ Եւ ծովի մէջ եղած ամէն կենդանի արարած սատկեց: Յայտն 16:1-3
> 
> Հետո իրավիճակը ավելիա բարդանում, նենց որ էս հլը մանուշակներ են:


Հիմա ծիծաղում ես բաըց պիտի զղջաս

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Արագ արագ քրիստոնյա դառնամ, սկսեմ չարածս մեղքերի համար թողություն աղերսել, ուտեմ Հիսուսի մարմինը, խմեմ Հիսուսի արյունը ու հավատամ ենթադրյալ աստծուն,  որը իրեն հավատացող մարդկանց համեմատումա ոչխարների հետ?
> Մեկ ուրիշ անգամ:


ուրիշ անգամ ուշ է լինելու

----------


## Leo Negri

> Հիմա ծիծաղում ես բաըց պիտի զղջաս


Է բա որ ասում եմ` վայ ծիծաղացողներին:
Ցանկացած դեպքում, չեմ զղջալու:




> ուրիշ անգամ ուշ է լինելու


Ավելի լավ:

----------


## յոգի

> Մուհամեդնելա աստված? 
> Դրա վրով վեդաները ինչ են ասում?


Չե ապեր մուհամեդը աստված չե, մարգարե է... խնդրեմ նայի սա կիմանաս http://bhavishyapuran.blogspot.com/
http://www.indiadivine.org/articles/...lam/Page1.html
սա էլ Քրիստոսի մասին http://www.indiadivine.org/articles/...ist/Page1.html

----------


## VisTolog

> Շատերն են ընկնում դժոխք, ավելի լավ ա էդ մասին շուտ մտածես


Հա էլի, մենակ իր որդիներին ՇԱՏ սիրող արարիչը կարող է նրանց դախք գնալու հնարավորություն տալ:

Իսկ դու չե՞ս գնալու: Ի՞նչ գիտես, դժոխքում ի՞նչ է հիմա կատարվում: Միգուցե աստվածը փակել է այնտեղ մուտքի հնարավորությունը: Միգուցե դժոխքն արդեն սառել է: :Smile:

----------


## Arqimed

:Sad:  :LOL:  Ես գնացի, անիմաստա, մեկա ամենքս իրա կարծիքինա մնալու... բայց սենց մի բան կա. երկու վիճողներից ավելի ակտիվ է նա, ով սխալ է… Ես գնացի, ձեզ հույս, հավատ ու սեր եմ ցանկանում… Դդուք դեմք էիք :Smile:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Դրախտն ու դժոխքը ստեղծվել են մարդուն վախեցնելու ու էտ վախի միջոցով նրան «վատ բաներ անել» չթողնելու համար: Հիմա մարդիկ էնքան զարգացած են, որ տենց հեքիաթների քչերն են հավատում, որովհետև մենք ֆանտաստիկ/կախարդական կյանքում չենք ապրում: Միայն կինոներում կհանդիպես մահվանից հետո դրախտ-դժոխք գնացող մարդու:


ցավում եմ քո համար որ դենց ես մտածում, կարդա Բեռնադեթի պատմությունը, որ տեղի ե ունեցել 19 րդ դարում Ֆրանսիայի Լուրդ քաղաքում, կարդա նաև Պորտուգալիայի ֆաթիմա քաղաքի պատմությունը , որը տեղի է ունեցել 1917 թ. ին, կարաս պոիսկ տաս

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Հա էլի, մենակ իր որդիներին ՇԱՏ սիրող արարիչը կարող է նրանց դախք գնալու հնարավորություն տալ:
> 
> Իսկ դու չե՞ս գնալու: Ի՞նչ գիտես, դժոխքում ի՞նչ է հիմա կատարվում: Միգուցե աստվածը փակել է այնտեղ մուտքի հնարավորությունը: Միգուցե դժոխքն արդեն սառել է:


Երեխայություն ա

----------


## VisTolog

> Մարսի ու Յուպիտերի ուղեծրերի «արանքում» մոլորակ-թեյնիկի լինել չլինելու հարցը չի կարելի համեմատել Աստծո չինել չլինելու փաստի հետ: Շատ - շատ փաստեր կան, որ ապացուցում են Հիսուսի լինելու փաստը, որոնց վրա անգամ չարժե կասկածել: Հավատացյալները շատ ավելի շատ են, քան անհավատները, որի համար ես շատ ուրախ եմ, թե չէ աշխարհի վերջը վաղուց էր եկել…


Եթե Հիսուսը ապրել է, դա դեռ նրան աստված չի դարձնում:

----------


## VisTolog

> Երեխայություն ա


Երեխայությունը դրախտ կամ դժողք՝ մահվանից հետո գնալուն հավատալն է: :LOL:  Լավ էլի, էս ի՞նչ օրի ենք հասել: :LOL:

----------

Leo Negri (23.05.2010), Skeptic (23.05.2010), Արևհատիկ (23.05.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> ցավում եմ քո համար որ դենց ես մտածում, կարդա Բեռնադեթի պատմությունը, որ տեղի ե ունեցել 19 րդ դարում Ֆրանսիայի Լուրդ քաղաքում, կարդա նաև Պորտուգալիայի ֆաթիմա քաղաքի պատմությունը , որը տեղի է ունեցել 1917 թ. ին, կարաս պոիսկ տաս


Մի բան էլ: Շատ կարդալը վնասա :Jpit:

----------


## kyahi

> ուրիշ անգամ ուշ է լինելու


լսիր, կարաս մի հատ հիմնավոր պատճառ բերես, որ ուշ ա լինելու, աչքերդ փակ հավատում ես, մարդ կարա լինի քրիստոնյա ու կուրորեն չհավատ ամեն ինչին ինչ գրած ա, թե ասա ում ցավ ու դարդ ա կտրել մեռնելուց հետո մտածի դու դժոխքի բաժին ես, թե դրախտի…հանգիստ ապրի էլի քո համար, որովհետև դու հաստատ չգիտես ի՞նչ է լինելու մեռնելուց հետո ու ոչ ոք չգիտի, դրա համար հանգիստ ապրի առանց վախենալու, թե չէ ամեն քայլիդ համար, որ դու պարապես դրախտի համար ի՞նչ օգուտ կստանաս, տեղից էլ չգիտես կա թե չկա: Հիմա ասա էս իմ բառերը ճանապարհ են իմ համար բացում դեպի դժոխք :LOL:

----------

Leo Negri (23.05.2010), VisTolog (23.05.2010), Արևհատիկ (23.05.2010), Հայուհի (23.05.2010), յոգի (23.05.2010)

----------


## Adam

Հավատում եմ Աստծո գոյությանը: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա դժոխքին... կարծում եմ դժոխքը հենց երկրային կյանքն է, որ հիմա ապրում ենք:

----------

VisTolog (23.05.2010), Հայուհի (23.05.2010)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Երեխայությունը դրախտ կամ դժողք՝ մահվանից հետո գնալուն հավատալն է: Լավ էլի, էս ի՞նչ օրի ենք հասել:


Դե պարզ ա 17 տարեկանում դեռ լավ չես հասկանում

----------


## VisTolog

> Ես գնացի, անիմաստա, մեկա ամենքս իրա կարծիքինա մնալու... բայց սենց մի բան կա. երկու վիճողներից ավելի ակտիվ է նա, ով սխալ է… Ես գնացի, ձեզ հույս, հավատ ու սեր եմ ցանկանում… Դդուք դեմք էիք


* Սա* էլ կարդա, ու հանգիստ եղիր, որովհետև եթե նույնիսկ դժողք գոյություն էլ ունի, ապա այն վաղու՜ց սառչել է:

----------

Հայուհի (23.05.2010)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Մի բան էլ: Շատ կարդալը վնասա


Էլ քեզ ասելու բան չունեմ, ամեն ինչ պարզ ա

----------


## Skeptic

> Արագ արագ քրիստոնյա դառնամ, սկսեմ չարածս մեղքերի համար թողություն աղերսել, ուտեմ Հիսուսի մարմինը, խմեմ Հիսուսի արյունը ու հավատամ ենթադրյալ աստծուն,  որը իրեն հավատացող մարդկանց համեմատումա ոչխարների հետ?
> Մեկ ուրիշ անգամ:


Ուրիշ անգամ չի լինի: Արագացրու, թե չէ էս սմայլիկների օրին կընկնես...
 -->  -->  -->  -->
 :LOL:

----------

Leo Negri (23.05.2010), VisTolog (23.05.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Դե պարզ ա 17 տարեկանում դեռ լավ չես հասկանում


Դե, եթե քո համար ավելի կարևոր է տարիքը քան արտահայտած միտքը՝ բան չունեմ ասելու: Գնա ու աղոթիր քա աստծուն, որ հանկարծ դժողքի կրակներում հավերժ չայրվես, որովհետև քո արարիչը իր կանոններին չհետևելու համար քեզ կտանջի: Դե ի՞նչ անենք, դա էլ նրա սիրո արտահայտման ձևն է:

----------

Skeptic (23.05.2010), Արևհատիկ (23.05.2010), Հայուհի (23.05.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Էլ քեզ ասելու բան չունեմ, ամեն ինչ պարզ ա


Մի ասա, որոհետև շատ կարդալուց կարող ես սխալվել: Արդեն երևումա, որ սխալվել ես:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Չե ապեր մուհամեդը աստված չե, մարգարե է... խնդրեմ նայի սա կիմանաս


Յոգի, պուրանաները ու վեդաները տարբեր բաներ են: Քո բերած Բհավիշյա Պուրանաի մի մասը հինդոլոգների կողմից համարվումա հին, մի մասը նոր` ինքը սինքրեթիկ ոջ ամբողջական տեքստա: Մահամադան իրա մեջ համարվումա ոչ թե մարգարե, այլ դեվական կրոնի ստեղծող:
Մի խեղաթյուրի իրականությունը, օգտվելով նրանից, որ քչերն են հասկանում հնդկական տեքստերից:

----------


## Skeptic

> ...կարդա նաև Պորտուգալիայի ֆաթիմա քաղաքի պատմությունը , որը տեղի է ունեցել 1917 թ. ին, կարաս պոիսկ տաս


Кстати, ուղղափառ եկեղեցիները այդ իրադարձությունը համարում են ոչ թե աստվածամոր հայտնություն, ինչպես կաթոլիկները /բողոքականնների դիրքորոշումը չգիտեմ/, այլ դիվային-սատանայական երևույթ:  :Wink:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ուրիշ անգամ չի լինի: Արագացրու, թե չէ էս սմայլիկների օրին կընկնես...


Երբ էսքիմոսներին քրիստոնյա էին դարձնում ու պատմում էին, որ դժոխքում հավերժ կրակա, շոգա, սաղ վառվում են և այլն, էս մռսած խեղճերս ասում էին, ոնց անենք, շուտ ընդեղ ընկնենք, տաքանանք: իրականում էղած փաստ:

"Ад, должно быть, весьма клевое местечко, коли малые, что придумали религию, уж очень старались, чтобы туда никто, кроме них, не попал" - Аль Капоне

----------

Skeptic (23.05.2010)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> լսիր, կարաս մի հատ հիմնավոր պատճառ բերես, որ ուշ ա լինելու, աչքերդ փակ հավատում ես, մարդ կարա լինի քրիստոնյա ու կուրորեն չհավատ ամեն ինչին ինչ գրած ա, թե ասա ում ցավ ու դարդ ա կտրել մեռնելուց հետո մտածի դու դժոխքի բաժին ես, թե դրախտի…հանգիստ ապրի էլի քո համար, որովհետև դու հաստատ չգիտես ի՞նչ է լինելու մեռնելուց հետո ու ոչ ոք չգիտի, դրա համար հանգիստ ապրի առանց վախենալու, թե չէ ամեն քայլիդ համար, որ դու պարապես դրախտի համար ի՞նչ օգուտ կստանաս, տեղից էլ չգիտես կա թե չկա: Հիմա ասա էս իմ բառերը ճանապարհ են իմ համար բացում դեպի դժոխք


Աստված կա? Չկայ ասում են անաստվածները:
" Կերդուընցնեմ ձեզ, եղբայրներ, հավատարիմ եղեք աշխարհի... Ուրիշ անգամներ Աստուծո դեմ գործած  ոճիրը, ոճրագործություններու մեծագունն էր, բայց Աստված մեռած է, և իր հետ մեռած են նաև այս հանցանքին ոճրագործները" ասում է գերմանացի Ֆ. Նիցշե իմաստասերը:
Աստված մեռած է հռչակեցին և Նրա դիակին շուրջ հավաքվեցան նյութապաշտերը, դրապաշտները և համայնաստվածները, թաղելու համար Աստուծո գաղափարը ոչնչության գերեզմանին մեջ:
Բայց Աստված ոչ դիակ ունի ոչ էլ գերեզման: Ի զուր են անաստվածներու աղմկարար ցնծատոները: կենդանի է Աստված: Նա լույս է, Կյանք է և ճշմարտություն: Կարելի չէ թաղել ոչ լոյսը , ոչ Կյանքը, և ոչ ճշմարտությունը:
Աստուծո գոյությունը ջնջելու համար պետք էր ջնջել նաև թե տիեզերքը, թե մարդու միտքն ու սիրտը և թե բոլոր գիտությունները:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Մի ասա, որոհետև շատ կարդալուց կարող ես սխալվել: Արդեն երևումա, որ սխալվել ես:


Չեմ սխալվել ես համոզված եմ իմ ասածներում

----------


## Adam

Ես Աստծուն հավատում եմ, փորձում եմ պահել իր տված բոլոր պատվիրանները: Հավաստիացնում եմ, որ աշխատում ա: 
Իսկ Աստծուն հավատալը բացարձակ չի խանգարում քո սեփական դիրքորոշումը ունենալ կյանքի ու մահվան մասին: Նույնիսկ այն դեպքում, եթե ինչ-ինչ կերպով հակասում ես ավետարանին: 
Օրինակ, ես գրեթե լիովին հավատում եմ հոգու վերամարմնավորմանը: Չգիտեմ ինչի, բայց համոզված եմ, որ մահվանից հետո դա է միայն:

----------


## յոգի

> Զինվորը եթե սպանում է ուրիշ զղինվոր մեղք է գործում, անկասկած: Նախ, խլում է ուրիշի կյանքը, հետո Աստվածաշնչում  ասված է.<< Սիրիր թշնամուդ>>: Հետո էլ շատ զինվորներ պատերազմից հետո մինչև կյանքի վերջը տանջվել են մեղքի զգացումից:


Ապեր սա մաքուր հրեյական քարոզ է, Աստվածաշնչում  ասված է.<< Սիրիր թշնամուդ>>: , որը հրեաները նախատեսել են Հայերի համար, թող հաերը սիրեն իրենց թշնամուն, իսկ հրեաները բոլորին թշնամի համարեն և կոտորեն...
նայի հրեաների քարոզը այս ապուշ ֆիլմում- http://www.vedamedia.ru/hudozhestven...-david-chast-1  և այս   http://www.vedamedia.ru/hudozhestven...-david-chast-2
Զինվորը մեղք չի գործում պահպանելով իր Մորը, Հորը, Քրոջը, Հայրենիքը, այլ հակառակը Նա Հերոս է բոլորի համար, մեղը գործում է հարձակվողը և նման քարոզողը...
Դրա համար եմ ասում, որ հիմա քրիստոնեությությունը և մուսուլմանությունը քողարկված հուդաիզմ է... դուք է նրանց հետևորդներն էք, գիտակցաբար թե ոչ...

----------


## VisTolog

> Աստված կա? Չկայ ասում են անաստվածները:
> " Կերդուընցնեմ ձեզ, եղբայրներ, հավատարիմ եղեք աշխարհի... Ուրիշ անգամներ Աստուծո դեմ գործած  ոճիրը, ոճրագործություններու մեծագունն էր, բայց Աստված մեռած է, և իր հետ մեռած են նաև այս հանցանքին ոճրագործները" ասում է գերմանացի Ֆ. Նիցշե իմաստասերը:
> Աստված մեռած է հռչակեցին և Նրա դիակին շուրջ հավաքվեցան նյութապաշտերը, դրապաշտները և համայնաստվածները, թաղելու համար Աստուծո գաղափարը ոչնչության գերեզմանին մեջ:
> Բայց Աստված ոչ դիակ ունի ոչ էլ գերեզման: Ի զուր են անաստվածներու աղմկարար ցնծատոները: կենդանի է Աստված: Նա լույս է, Կյանք է և ճշմարտություն: Կարելի չէ թաղել ոչ լոյսը , ոչ Կյանքը, և ոչ ճշմարտությունը:
> Աստուծո գոյությունը ջնջելու համար պետք էր ջնջել նաև թե տիեզերքը, թե մարդու միտքն ու սիրտը և թե բոլոր գիտությունները:


Մարդը Լույս է, Կյանք է, Ճշմարտություն է, Սեր է: :Smile: 

Աստծուն բարձրացնում ես, իսկ մարդուն՝ իջեցնում, մինչդեռ մարդը քո աստծուց համարյա չի տարբերվում: :Acute:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Кстати, ուղղափառ եկեղեցիները այդ իրադարձությունը համարում են ոչ թե աստվածամոր հայտնություն, ինչպես կաթոլիկները /բողոքականնների դիրքորոշումը չգիտեմ/, այլ դիվային-սատանայական երևույթ:


Դե պարզ ա, կաթոլիկները չեն բաժանարարները, իրենք բաժանվել են քրիստոնեական Պետրոս առաքյալի եկեղեցուց մի բան պետք ա չընդունեն, որ երեվա :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> Չեմ սխալվել ես համոզված եմ իմ ասածներում


Այնպես կուզեի մի քանի րոպեով մտածել այնպես, ինչպես դու ես մտածում: :Smile: 
Դու համոզված ես, որ քո կարդացած գիրքն է ճիշտը, բայց եթե համոզված ես ինչ-որ բանում, դա դեռ այդ ինչ-որ բանին ճիշտ չի դարձնում:

----------

kyahi (23.05.2010)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Մարդը Լույս է, Կյանք է, Ճշմարտություն է, Սեր է:
> 
> Աստծուն բարձրացնում ես, իսկ մարդուն՝ իջեցնում, մինչդեռ մարդը քո աստծուց համարյա չի տարբերվում:


ինչ ասեմ քո հույսի ու լույսի հետ ապրիր

----------


## յոգի

> Յոգի, պուրանաները ու վեդաները տարբեր բաներ են: Քո բերած Բհավիշյա Պուրանաի մի մասը հինդոլոգների կողմից համարվումա հին, մի մասը նոր` ինքը սինքրեթիկ ոջ ամբողջական տեքստա: Մահամադան իրա մեջ համարվումա ոչ թե մարգարե, այլ դեվական կրոնի ստեղծող:
> Մի խեղաթյուրի իրականությունը, օգտվելով նրանից, որ քչերն են հասկանում հնդկական տեքստերից:


Պուրանաները վեդաների մասն են, չեմ աղավաղում, դատավոր ջան... վեդաներից անտեղյակ էս...

----------


## Skeptic

> Դե պարզ ա, կաթոլիկները չեն բաժանարարները, իրենք բաժանվել են քրիստոնեական Պետրոս առաքյալի եկեղեցուց մի բան պետք ա չընդունեն, որ երեվա


Հը՞ն...  :Huh:   :Blink:   :Shok: 
Որ խնդրեմ, կետադրական նշաններով կգրե՞ս, որ միտքը հասկանամ:

----------


## VisTolog

> ինչ ասեմ քո հույսի ու լույսի հետ ապրիր


Ապրում եմ, դրա համար էլ ես իմ լուսավոր կարծիքն ունեմ, ու չեմ հիմնվում այլ կարծիքների վրա, որոնք չգիտես ինչ ճանապարհով են մարդու մոտ առաջացել:

----------


## kyahi

էնպես կուզեյի վաղը աշխարհի վերջը լիներ, որ տեսնեյինք էլի վերջը ճիշտը որն ա, հավատալ, որ դու կամազուրկ ու անգիտակից ու ուրիշի հովանու տակ ապրող արարած ես, թե մարդ ես ով իր համար ապրում էր, վերցնում էր կյանքից ամեն ինչ ու դրանով երջանիկ էր ու կարևորը իր քայլերի համար չէր վախենում: Հետաքրքիր կլիներ, բայց դե քանի որ դա իրականությունից հեռու է ամեն մեկը թող իր ընտրած ուղղով ապրի, ոմանց համար ճիշտ, ոմանց համար սխալ, բայց դե կարևորը ապրել առանց ինքնախառազանման :Smile:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Հը՞ն...   
> Որ խնդրեմ, կետադրական նշաններով կգրե՞ս, որ միտքը հասկանամ:


 Ուղղափառ եկեղեցին բաժանվել է Պետրոս առաքյալի հիմնադրած քրիստոնեական եկեղեցուց, ասում եմ `դ `լ չի ընդունում, որ ցույց տա, որ առանձին է

----------


## Skeptic

> Ուղղափառ եկեղեցին բաժանվել է Պետրոս առաքյալի հիմնադրած քրիստոնեական եկեղեցուց, ասում եմ `դ `լ չի ընդունում, որ ցույց տա, որ առանձին է


Հայոց եկեղեցին էլ է ուղղափառ /արևելյան ուղղափառ/: Էնպես որ...

----------


## Leo Negri

> Պուրանաները վեդաների մասն են, չեմ աղավաղում, դատավոր ջան... վեդաներից անտեղյակ էս...


Պուրանաները վեդաների վրա հիմնվող պոստ-վեդիկ տեքստեր են, որոնք այնուամենայնիվ վեդաներ չեն, ընդհակառակը, ստեղծվել են վեդաներ չհասկացող հասարակ մարդկանց համար, ու ոչ վեդայական ծագումնաբանություն ունեն /վեդաները ներշնչված տեքստեր են, պուրանաները` ոչ/, ոչ էլ վեդաների արժեք /տենց ասենք քրիստոնեական  այս կամ այն մտավորականի /ասենք Սբ.Ավգուստինի/ աստվածաշունչ մեկնաբանող աշխատությունը հիմնվումա աստվածաշնչի վրա, բայց աստվածաշնչի մաս չի, ու անգրագետա դրան աստվածաշունչ անվանելը/:  Վեդա լինեին, անունը վեդա կդնեին, ոչ թե պուրանա:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Հայոց եկեղեցին էլ է ուղղափառ /արևելյան ուղղափառ/: Էնպես որ...


Առաքելական եկեղեցին էլ ա բաժանված

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. Կարծես թե Աստծուն հավատացողներն ու չհավատացողները վաղուց սպառել են իրենց փաստարկները և անցել ասել-խոսելուն: Թեման փակվում է:*

----------

Ambrosine (25.05.2010), Leo Negri (23.05.2010), Tig (24.05.2010), wem (29.06.2010), Աշոտ Երկաթ (04.04.2011), Արծիվ (01.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (23.05.2010), Դատարկություն (23.05.2010)

----------

